# 33yr ttc#2 - buddies needed!!!



## ladders

Hi ladies so I'm back again! Ttc dd was probably the worst experience of my life, I got so obsessed and definitely caused some issues with dh, my first pregnancy ended in a mc at 7 weeks but then I conceived straight after and now have the most amazing 2yr old.
But I'm back ttc #2 and need buddies to help keep me sane!!!

Daisies11 :bfp: May 2017

Annio84 :bfp: May 2017

Jessyg :bfp: May 2017

Hopfl4bbynbr4 :bfp: May 2017

Ladders :bfp: June 2017 :angel: 7w4d

Citrusfruit :bfp: June 2017

SadakoS :bfp: August 2017

Ricschick :bfp: September 2017

Sander :bfp: September 2017

Curiousowl :bfp: September 2017

Ladders :bfp: September 2017


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi! I'm on cycle no.1 and also have a nearly 2 year old :)

Have you got a boy or girl? Are you fussed about gender for number 2? I've got a boy and I'd love a girl...


----------



## ladders

Hi citrus! I have a little girl and would quite like another but mostly because I don't have any experience with boys! 
How long have you been trying for #2? I came off the pill last month so I'm on cycle day 29 but no idea how long it should be!


----------



## Jenny1702

Hi we are on cycle 1 our daughter Sofia is 3 in May. We had planned to try sooner but after 2 abnormal smears we had to wait for further tests. Sofia asks for a sister but as long as baby is healthy we don't mind :) 

I'm on cd24 I usually have 29 day cycle but ovulated later this cycle on day18. 
When trying for our daughter I got pregnant after 3 months but unfortunately that ended in a chemical pregnancy we tried for a further 3 months and got pregnant with our daughter I'm hoping to get pregnant easily again this time.


----------



## citrusfruit

Haven't tried for no.2 yet. Just waiting for period to disappear then will be good to go! I was also a bit delayed due to inadequate smears after previous abnormal ones. So frustrating and worrying isn't it Jenny. I want to conceive quickly too before I get too near to when my next smear is due.

Do you guys temp or use opks or anything or do you do the relaxed method?!


----------



## Jenny1702

it's a real worry when smears are abnormal my first abnormal was a year ago biopsy graded cin 1 this year's smear abnormal again biopsy couldn't find trace of pre cancerous cells so doc said we are good to go :) i did temp & log all signs on fertility friend my daughter still wakes some nights so makes temping quite inaccurate at times. I'm still logging all signs on fertility friend I'm quite confident I can track my ovulation this way :)


----------



## ladders

Frustrating when things delay your plans, I get quite set on planning which is usually my downfall and has definitely proved to be with ttc! Think I'm going to be on cycle day 1 today too as had some brown discharge this morning. Had gotten quite excited as if was on normal cycle I should have started at Thurs, but as first month off pill in probably no regular yet &#128533;
Cirtrus last time I used everything and i mean everything!!!!! Trying to be more relaxed this time as wasn't great last time. What about you guys?


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh you sound just like me ladders!!! I just love how in control all the temping makes me feel. Why do you say it wasn't great? Did it take you quite a while? I can imagine it would probably get a bit much after too long, but we were really lucky and conceived in our second month. 

I thought about being relaxed, but did really enjoy temping last time so want to experience it again.


----------



## Jenny1702

We are going for a more relaxed way this time. With our daughter we were temping, tracking every sign/symptom and dtd about 25 days a month lol

Life is busy now and my daughter still wakes most nights making it hard, my hubby works away some days now aswell making it hard to commit to that schedule. I enjoyed the control of temping seeing I'd ovulated but just tricky this time 

I also took omega 3,6,9 supplements they are very good for fertility & hormone balance the month my daughter was conceived I'm considering getting some more if I'm not pregnant this month


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh right I didn't know that about the vits. I'm meant to just be taking folic acid but I'm terrible at remembering! That must be hard still having night wakings, my son was an awful sleeper for about a year but has mostly been sleeping through since about 14 months or so. My temps seem pretty much on a par with last time so far so hopefully will have a nice clear o date. And totally agree about finding time/energy to actually dtd!


----------



## ladders

Looking back it didn't take that long as was ten months but I have a short cycle was was 12 ttc cycles and felt like forever. I got so worried something was wrong and fueled by a crappy home sperm test from boots thought we would never conceive naturally. I put so much pressure on my dh and I desperately don't want to do that again!!


----------



## ladders

Jenny i feel you with the sleeping my dd only very just starting sleeping through and still in a cot because such a wriggler!


----------



## citrusfruit

Jenny is AF on its way or will you test? I like to test so I know where I am so think I'll order some internet cheapies that I can waste. Did AF turn up for you yet ladders?

I'm impatiently waiting to ovulate here...


----------



## Jenny1702

Ladders- it's been along road of my daughter not sleeping she's cows milk protein intolerant as a result she constantly screamed with reflux & constipation plus other things took our Gp a year to get even close to helping her or doing a referral. Now excema is the biggest thing keeping her awake & she has borderline asthma so suffers with her chest this time of year aswell. Moving last year really upset her too.

Citrus- Im getting impatient so i tested this morning even though it's only day 26 after ovulating late this cycle on day 18. I use some really good sensitive ones from eBay they picked up my pregnancy before at 10dpo. I get impatient around ovulation time I'm always worried it's not going to happen I guess.


----------



## citrusfruit

Wishing you luck then, keep us posted with the tests! Probably got another week or so before I o here *yawn*


----------



## ladders

Yeah af properly got me so cycle day 3 now so ages till I ovulate! How do you guys feel about the in March because could be a Christmas baby!
Jenny sounds like your little one has had a bit of a rough time bless her, And you for all that lack of sleep!! have you tested yet? i'm definitely going to get a stick of Internet cheapies!


----------



## Jenny1702

Citrus- I tested again this morning but it's still a little early I'm keeping fingers crossed going to test until I see positive or get Af. Hope it goes quick for until next ovulation it's harder waiting early in the cycle I think once I've ovulated I know there isn't any more I can do.

Ladders - daughter really has had a hard time hoping things get better for her soon. I'm more sleep deprived now in some of ways (even though she didnt sleep at all felt like for almost a year) as she doesn't want daddy putting her to bed or going to her during the night since moving last year. Before Dh used to put her to bed 4 nights and go into her 3 nights.
I've got loads of tests so planning to test every day :)

Never thought about having a xmas baby really before part of me would want to wait i guess as I wouldn't want to be away from my daughter over Xmas but we have already put off trying so much over the last year really can't afford to miss a chance to get pregnant as the gap is just getting larger between children which we never wanted.


----------



## citrusfruit

We originally said no to this month but think we will just go for it. Probably end up due xmas day knowing my luck! DH was more against it than me but yeh I really wouldn't want to be due on xmas day or around then! I had a bit of a traumatic birth and would worry about staffing levels at that time, that's the only reason for me really, I think you could make an xmas bday fun and I think my son will still be too young to care that we are away for xmas compared to any other day. 

Jenny, show us your tests! I love looking for squinters!


----------



## happycupcake

Hello :) mind if I join in? Turn 34 Saturday (but we will say 29). The husband became broody out of the blue back in August after saying he didn't want any more children for the previous three years. It hit me more how much I want this myself too after having a hospital appointment recently and seeing lots of pregnant women wandering about there, seeing newborns being taken home for the first time and stuff. I miss the excitement of attending the first scan, then the 20 week scan and the anticipation of birth (my third was an absolute pleasure to birth in comparison to my first two which I didn't cope with as easily), their first feed, the snuggles close to your chest when they are tiny and curly <3


----------



## Daisies11

Hi. Our little boy just turned 2 and this is our first month ttc #2. Trying to not over think it, we said that for the first few months at least we'd be mega chilled about it but now I'm impatient already and it's only the first month!


----------



## Jenny1702

Hi daisies 11 & happy cup cake :)

Daisies- I'm trying to be relaxed to but can feel my impatience growing started temping a few days ago after saying I wouldn't lol 

Happy- I was happy to wait a while after having my daughter but now I'm really broody talking about babies and looking in shops very exciting bringing another little person home can't wait to see my daughters face she loves babies and is really interested in the pictures now when she's in my tummy :)

Another negative test this morning for me think I'm out this month expecting AF Sunday or Monday.


----------



## citrusfruit

Welcome daisies and cupcake! 
Daisies I also said that about being relaxed...not going well here either! I have a few social engagements that I wouldn't mind not being pregnant for so I am feeling fairly relaxed. And cupcake totally agree on all the exciting bits!

Struggling to find the energy to actually dtd here...


----------



## Daisies11

It seems really easy to say you'll be relaxed about it until you start that first month and then you just want it to happen immediately! We've got a holiday in May and a wedding coming up, so if I'm not pregnant at those it won't be too bad as it will mean I can take advantage of holiday cocktails and wedding champagne but I really just want to get pregnant again asap and have all the exciting bits to look forward to again.

I know loads of people who have just had babies or who are pregnant now and want a little squishy newborn of my own again!


----------



## ladders

Hi daisies and cupcake!
Definitely sounds like me! Plan is to be super chilled this time and be a bit more ntnp mindset, think I'll be ok this month because as much as I'd be happy to get pregnant I'd rather not have a Christmas baby if choosing. But then I think after this month it's going to be hard to start properly


----------



## ladders

Jenny your not out until af arrives so keep us posted


----------



## citrusfruit

Yep keep us posted Jenny! Did AF get you? If not then still a chance like ladders said :) 

Still waiting to o here. Have a slightly longer cycle so it always feels like it takes forever, then it gets to the dreaded TWW! Where's everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## happycupcake

Jenny, any update? I hope af hasn't arrived!

I was relaxed in the sense that I was happy if it happened but wasn't sad if it didn't, but I'm also the type of person who HAS to know what's happening because I don't like surprises (with the exception of my beautiful daughter, as she was a complete surprise!), so I am obsessive with checking literally everything I can check. But since realising actually how much I want this to happen, I don't feel so relaxed. 
And Jenny, my daughter would be the same. She is four, she's also probably on the autism spectrum but she has a good imagination and adores pretending to feed little animals or babies and tucking them into bed and stuff. She would love a little sibling I think. I don't have a gender preference but I think if she could choose she would probably choose a sister since she is more drawn to girly things with pretend play (although she does have a love of motorbikes, which she gets from her dad!).

I don't know what's happening with my current cycle, I posted about it because it's confusing me. I'm currently on CD28 but I usually average 25 day cycles and am still missing af, have a high and soft cp, had a tiny amount of pinky brown in cm Friday and a positive opk Thursday but bfns so I haven't a clue


----------



## citrusfruit

Just looked at your other post cupcake. Wonder if a chemical might be possible as you've said you had some squinters? Strange you've had the spotting though, is that unusual too? Super late implantation or is that way too late? I think it can be up to 7 days later but I might be making that up so I guess that's out. 

I had 38 day cycle last month, can't remember the last time it was that long, so I'm hoping it will go back to its usual 32-34 this month!


----------



## Daisies11

I have very little idea where I am in my cycle at the moment. I came off the pill at the start of March, so if things went immediately back to normal I should be ovulating around now, but who knows?! I'm sure last time I came off the pill my cycles went back to normal pretty quickly, but can't remember for certain and that wouldn't mean the same would follow anyway, so just a case of wait and see what happens I guess. I'm not temping or doing opks or anything so will just take things as they come. And keep pouncing on hubby!


----------



## Jenny1702

Hi everyone hope you had a good weekend?

Been a busy one for us getting our hair cut, shopping, out for dinner yesterday evening, seeing family and a birthday party for my daughters friend who is 3. I'm sure she has a better social life than us :) made a trip to costco DH got me some digital tests I used 2 when I got pregnant with my daughter then kept photos of it for a memory box planning to do that again :) 
We have showed my daughter the video of our 4d scan she was fascinated looking forward to sharing that experience with her this time.

No sign of AF but had another negative test this morning I'm expecting to get AF by tomorrow if I ovulated on day 18 as I suspected. I'm just not feeling pregnant so guess it's looking unlikely


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus thank you for looking <3 I was actually discussing this with hubby a few minutes ago and I think we may have had a chemical unfortunately because I am properly spotting/light flow which started a couple of hours ago. I think with how different this cycle has been and those tests (surely all of them couldn't be wrong?!?), and I don't usually get this emotional/crying at anything or absolutely zero reason. It's rubbish but it happens. The pitfalls of early testing I guess, but I would have known something was amiss anyway as my cycle isn't usually this long, even though 28 days isn't actually long, for me it is. 

Have you thought about supplements to even out your cycle if they are unusually long?

Daisies, some people go back to normal quickly, some take time, I took a couple of cycles after taking the pill for three weeks.

Jenny, I hope af stays away for you


----------



## annio84

Hi Ladies, can I join you?

I'm 32 and I'm TTC #2. My daughter is rapidly approaching 4 and the gap that I was already a bit iffy about is getting ever bigger. I fell pregnant back in october but sadly lost that baby at 14 weeks so we're back to TTC again. Definitely love to find some buddies because the ladies I chatted to on here when I was TTC my daughter really got me through my crazier moments.


----------



## Daisies11

Hi Annie. When does your little girl turn 4? I don't think there's ever a perfect age, but at least the older they are the more they can understand the need to care for a new baby and how they can help. My hubby & his brother are almost 5 years apart and are really really close, so I don't think a bigger age gap has to be a bad thing.


----------



## happycupcake

We have huge and tiny age gaps here and both are good :) sorry to hear of your loss x


----------



## Jenny1702

Welcome Annio 

My daughter is almost 3 I was getting concerned the gap is getting ever bigger but my sister is almost 5 years older than me we have always been close getting closer as we got older :)

Sorry to hear you lost a baby I lost 2 some years ago my first baby at almost 15 weeks was a difficult time 

Im out this month AF got me :(


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry to hear that Jenny, but at least you can now move on with the next cycle, being in limbo is so annoying. Cupcake I hope yours also heads into normal AF so you can move on too.

Welcome annio. We are getting a nice little group together now! Now is not the ideal time to ttc but we are doing it now instead of waiting and having a bigger age gap. It is so hard to find the right time!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi ladies may I join? I'm 32 and dh is 33. We are on the 5th month ttc but actually on the 4 cycle since my cycles are so long. I'm actually hoping this will be our month bc I want a December baby. Dh and ds2 have September birthday's and dd and ds1 have June birthday's. My birthday is in December so I would love to have a December baby. I think it'll be fun bc we have 2 June 2 September and hopefully 2 December. I'm currently waiting to O and have no idea when that will be. I'm on cd14 so I'm hoping to O by the end of the week.


----------



## JessyG

Hello ladies! Can I join. I am 30 (31 in June) and ttc #2. We have ummed and ahhhed about it for almost 2 years now but i am finally ready I think. I have a 3.5 year old and think (hope) a 4.5 year age gap would be perfect for us. 

I have always been content with only having one but something suddenly changed in me a month or so ago so i have stopped taking my pill. My parter always wabted two anyway so he is definitely on board. 

I can feel i will become obssesed again like i did the first time but i am hoping not as much. Thankfully it didnt take long to conceive first time round but you just never know how these things will go. 

Hope you are all doing well today!


----------



## citrusfruit

Hopfl4bbynbb4, what can we call you for short as I will never remember that when typing!! CD16 here so we will be pretty similar this cycle. I'm hoping I don't see a temp rise tomorrow AM as we haven't dtd for a few days so think our timing would be off. Welcome to you and Jesey anyhow! 

I have just checked out my charts from first time round so already breaking my do not obsess rule!!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

My name is Kim. It'll be good to have someone close to the same as me cycle wise bc I can't seem to find anyone else who has similar cycles lol 
I just bought some opks so they should arrive on Thursday so I'm hoping I don't O before then so I can watch and see how the opks are going to work. If I do O before Thursday then we should be OK bd wise. Good luck to you this cycle! I hope we all get our bfps this cycle!


----------



## annio84

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

My little girl will be 4 in July. I know that there isn't a perfect age gap but I'm the eldest of 3 with a 3 year gap between me and the youngest. I really wanted Grace to have a sibling she could play with and grow up with.

Sorry you're out Jenny.


----------



## JessyG

Dont dispair Annio. My DDs cousins are 9 and 7 and they all play lovely despite a 6 year gap between her and her eldest cousin. They mother her alot and let her boss them about (not so much the youngest haha) but they have an adorable dynamic.


----------



## Daisies11

Hi Kim & Jessy. I'm driving myself crazy symptom spotting - noticing every little twinge and change, and all of them could be af just as much if not more than they could be early pregnancy symptoms, I'm too impatient! If I'm honest I feel like af is on the way, I've been having cramps all week really which I think is af looming. I don't typically tend to suffer much with cramps, but thinking back I reckon it was worse the first month or two after I came off the pill last time so it's probably just my body dealing with coming off of it again.


----------



## citrusfruit

What dpo are you daisies? Sorry if you've said, finding it tricky to keep track of who is at what point! 

Didn't have a temp rise today and not feeling like I have o'd today either. CM doesn't suggest it anyway. I remember now from last time feeling much more relaxed when I knew I'd ovulated, I hate the pressure to have sex! Did you get yours opks, Kim?


----------



## Daisies11

No idea when/if I ovulated. I came off the pill at the start of March. The first day of my withdrawal bleed was Saturday 4th which would make this cd 18. Not doing opks or temping or anything so I don't really know. We're trying to be relaxed about it, which is better for me as I know if I started with opks etc I'd get massively obsessed about it all, and we didn't do anything like that last time and luckily got pregnant fairly quickly so hoping for a quick bfp this time.

At least if af shows this month I'll have more of an idea where I am in my cycle since it'll have been a proper period, not just a withdrawal bleed.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Good luck to you Daisie! 

Citrus, no. I got an email saying they will arrive tomorrow. Hopefully it'll be tomorrow morning and not tomorrow afternoon since I have to leave about lunch time to be in court for a traffic ticket at 1pm &#128529; (my hubby says I have a heavy foot. I guess now I need to slow down) 
I am having O signs though which is good because I don't normally O before cd22-26 so hopefully I'll be in with a chance at a December baby! If not then I'll be OK with any time of year baby lol


----------



## annio84

Dasies - I've heard that some people catch really quickly coming off the pill, maybe you'll be one of them. I've never done opks or temped or anything before because I think relaxed is the way to go, not that I really am relaxed. Both times I fell pregnant though were months where I was thinking about something else and not too focused on a bfp.

Kim, fingers crossed for you o'ing earlier. We're hoping for our christmas eve baby if we're successful this month.


----------



## Vickster1

ladders said:


> Hi ladies so I'm back again! Ttc dd was probably the worst experience of my life, I got so obsessed and definitely caused some issues with dh, my first pregnancy ended in a mc at 7 weeks but then I conceived straight after and now have the most amazing 2yr old.
> But I'm back ttc #2 and need buddies to help keep me sane!!!


hey! Our daughter is 2 on the 1st of April! We're just starting to try for number 2!


----------



## Daisies11

Hey Vickster! Our little boy just turned 2 and the baby bug hit me. We were going to wait and start ttc may/June time but around Jan/Feb I started to want to bring that forward and at the beginning of March hubby agreed! Crazy to think if any of us get pregnant this cycle we'll be having babies this year!

I was the same when I got pregnant with our son Annio, we'd had a couple of months of trying and I'd been thinking loads about it, the month it happened we had a month of parties & a holiday so the distractions worked!


----------



## citrusfruit

don't know what's going on here, no o signs and temp is still down. Going away this weekend so it'll be good if I don't o till then as more likely to dtd!

Hi vickster, my little boy is nearly 2 as well, I'm sure I remember your name from threads when I was TTC last time!

How's everyone else? Anyone at the 2ww yet? I want to see some tests


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Anni, good luck on a Christmas Eve baby! I would love to have a Christmas Eve baby or a few days after because my birthday is the 28th. It would be kinda cool for me to have a baby on or near my birthday 

Vickster, what cd are you on? Good luck! 

Daisie, I got pregnant with ds2 on the first month coming off bc so it is possible. Good luck! 

Citrus, hopefully you will O on your get away and you have lots of bd fun to catch that egg! 

My opk's didn't come in today and I have had some sharp pain where my left overy would be. The problem with that is my cm isn't ew yet. It's like ew (thin and stretchy) sorry tmi but has a lil bit of the creamy color so hopefully my opk's arrive tomorrow so I can start testing to see if that says I'm getting close. Cm should start to be ew by tomorrow. I'm hoping I don't O till tomorrow or the day after bc dh has been so tired from work he hasn't wanted to bd no matter how much I try! &#128547; I will definitely get him to tomorrow willingly or not lol the last time we bd was Tuesday night so I'll do something like give him a massage and get him in the mood lol


----------



## Vickster1

Can i join? WE have an almost 2 year old and just started trying again. I'm getting obsessive already even though I promised myself I wouldn't this time.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi Vickster what cd are you on? 

Yayyy! My opk's came in today!


----------



## citrusfruit

I'm on holiday and didn't o yesterday! Here's hoping for perfect timing and some hope for the 2ww! That's if I can ever get my 2 year old to sleep...! Anyone else's not keen on new places?!


----------



## Jenny1702

Citrus - fingers crossed for perfect timing this month. Since we moved last April we've had some very difficult times getting my daughter to settle while away it seems moving set up a lot of insecurity. Over Xmas we came home early from visiting friends as she just wouldn't settle at night. We found she was loads better in an apartment compared to a hotel room when going away for more than 1 night


----------



## ladders

Hello to all the new ladies we have got a good gang of us now to help keep us sane! Sorry not been on for a while dd has chicken pox and it's been a horrendous Week!! She's really suffered with it so much worse than I thought! But glad they only get it once And at least out of the way now.

Sorry to hear your out Jenny here's to this month though 

I'm debating getting some opk s in but I didn't get on very well with the strip ones last time never really got a positive I was sure of so used the clearblue digital but they are so expensive and not sure I can afford them now I'm part time. 
Think I'm due to ovulate this weekend which is good as dh off work for once so might have a chance at dtd for once &#128514;


----------



## JessyG

I am on cd 7 i think? Pretty sure my period started last saturday. Man i am rubbish at this. My partner goes away for 5 weeks training next sunday so hoping to do the do all this week and hope i ovulate at some point this week too. How likely is that would you say? 

Its also our 7 year together-iversary this week so that would be perfect. Doubtful but perfect.


----------



## JessyG

Hope you are all ok?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus fx you O soon and your Lo settles and gives you time to bd. 

Ladders, oh no! Chicken pox! I'm happy to read Lo is doing better now. I just ordered some Pregmate opk's. IDK how well they will work yet since this is the first time I'm using ic's. The two I took yesterday had a line but no where near positive. This mid morning's test was also a second line but lighter than yesterday's tests so we'll see what this evening and tomorrow's tests show. I'm finally having ewcm but my cervix is being weird. It's high soft and closed in the mornings but high med and open in the late evening? So IDK what is going on lol I will just continue to get dh to bd every other day till I know for sure I have o'd. Good luck catching that egg if you do O this weekend! 

Jessy, how long are your cycles usually? If you bd all the way till he leaves then you should have a chance up to 3-5 days after if you O in that time after he leaves since the sperm can survive up to 3-5 days. Or so I have read anyway. Fx! Good luck on O'ing this week and catching that egg! 

It looks like we're all pretty close to O'ing so we can all keep each other company during the 2ww


----------



## citrusfruit

Jessy the textbook average is around CD14 but it depends how long your cycles usually are. A rough guide is your cycle length minus 14 but this won't work for everyone. 

FF has given me crosshairs (although they are the dotted crosshairs, can't remember what that means). If they are correct then don't think we have much chance this month as dtd 4 days before and 2 days after. Still possible, just less likely. We shall see what tomorrow's temp is!

Are you getting anything on the opks Kim? I'm heading into the tww if anyone is with me? What do you all like to do, test or wait it out for AF due date? Think I'll be buying some cheapies to do early testing


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry Kim - cross post!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

It's okay, citrus! Lol I'm not really getting what I expected on the opk's so I'll keep checking for a few days and see what happens but according to them my surge is fading so we'll see. We did bd last night and I'll try again tonight but I doubt it. I'll probably have to wait till tomorrow night but if the surge is fading then that means I'll O soon right? I don't want to miss the egg! I think that's been the problem the last few months. We haven't bd at the right times. So fx we'll catch the egg this time. And I will most definitely be testing early &#128514; especially now since I have a bunch of ic's to use haha


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, what brand of ic's do you use?


----------



## citrusfruit

To be honest, I'm not sure. I got one lot last time but got preg the first month I got them and used them all testing for progression haha! So will just get some with alright reviews I guess. I have defo o'd as temp was right up this morning so just waiting now...not 100% sure which day it was. Don't think timing was great this month either way so not feeling too hopeful. Fairly relaxed tho, be good if it happens but happy to go onto month 2 if not.


----------



## Daisies11

It's Mothers Day in the U.K. today, hope all the mummies are being looked after and enjoying the day!

The tww is driving me crazy, wish I could speed time up. I'm crazy symptom spotting - sure I wasn't this wrapped up in it when ttc baby number 1. I think this time because I know a little more I'm second guessing everything.


----------



## citrusfruit

Can I make a little request that people put their rough CD (or DPO if you know it) when they post as I'm having a really hard time keeping track and keep feeling rude asking people when they've probably already told me. 

I've had a nice day for Mother's Day, choccies and a card and a walk along the seafront 

Guessing about 2dpo here!


----------



## JessyG

Hope you are all well girls. I am about CD8 no idea what my cycle length is because i have only been off contraceptives for 2 months while ttc my DD so i have hardly ever had a true cycle. Will just wing it for thr first couple of months.

I have been working out what things i'd need to get for new baby. Have even been looking at travel systems!!! Can seee getting very frustrated with this ttc malarky snd ive barely started!

Hope you all had a lovely mothers day (UK ladies!) I went to visit mine with my DD while my OH was at work. Spent the afternoon at home playing in the garden, weather has been lovely here.


----------



## Daisies11

I'm at cd 22 (although that's after coming off the pill). I've had a lovely Mother's Day- a walk, Sunday dinner dinner out and lots of fun with my boy and family! The weathers been gorgeous here too Jesus, it feels like spring today!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I am cd20 today and still haven't O'd yet. Friday's opk's were faint. Saturday was even more so than Friday's and todays is back to being faint but not as faint as Friday's and having to go to the bathroom often because the ewcm is so much it keeps making me feel wet (sorry tmi) and uncomfortable so hopefully the opk's continue to get darker and I do O before the end of the month. 

Happy Mother's Day to you UK ladies! I hope you all enjoy your day!


----------



## Jenny1702

Hi All, hope you had a lovely mothers day. We spent the morning with my mum & family then took my daughter for lunch then out for dinner in the evening. Took my daughter for lunch today & to choose a birthday gift for my niece weather has been lovely and warm today 

I'm on cd 8 hoping to ovulate on day 15/16 (but varies some months) my husband is working away alot at the moment he's planning to come home an extra night during next week to dtd to try to catch O 
Keeping fingers crossed this cycle sees a BFP


----------



## happycupcake

Can seriously diluted urine alter opk results? Sorry to randomly ask! Curious


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I was wondering the same thing! I've had one day of faint lines then the next even more faint then the next day darker then back to faint then darker! But no positives yet...


----------



## citrusfruit

I would have thought so ladies since diluted urine can affect pregnancy tests, so why not opks too? I've never used them though so of course I'm not sure!

4dpo here, it'll soon be symptom spotting time. FF has changed my o date and so I dtd on my o date but not before. Feeling like I don't have much chance because of that. Definitely need to up my game next month but hubby and I are just so exhausted in the week. Anyone else find I hard to get the BD in? We probably do it once a month on average when not ttc and it can feel a bit...false!


----------



## ladders

Citrus I definitely struggle to get bd in because just feel so tired all the time. Plus dd is such a rubbish sleeper I'm always worried we will wake her up (the bed squeaks lol not that we are extra noisey lol)
Definitely thinking of getting back on the opks as then can Dona few good timed ones and not worry about the rest!

I'm cycle day 16 and apparently supposed to o today according to my tracker but not sure as it's going on a 29 day cycle which I had last month but my regular cycle is 25 so not sure if I've o'd already


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I tried to upload a picture of my opk since its the closest to positive I've had but IDK where it went? Lol oh well... 

Citrus I definitely find it hard to bd around fw. My dh is always so tired from work so it's hard on week days. The weekend if I initiate it then we could go once a day on the weekends but usually just once on the weekends. I usually have to wait for him to wake up after he falls asleep then we will bd. I don't know why he's always been that way. I pick on him because he always wakes up horney and hungry a few days a week. (I don't always give it to him unless it's fw or I just want it lol)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ladders, do you temp? This is the first month I'm using opk's. I honestly think we haven't been bd at the right times at all because this is cd22 for me and I'm just now getting a positive opk. I think we were just timing it wrong. Good luck to you both ladders and citrus! Oh and citrus you still have a chance even if you did only bd on O day!


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus I know what you mean. I generally only feel in the mood for it during the fertile window (I guess because this is what is meant to happen?!) and because I don't get particularly good sleep I always feel tired! 
Don't think you are out though because once is all it takes ;)

I had a lovely flare up of cystitis Saturday after dtd when we woke and stupidly waiting to have a wee until after and then I laid in bed for a good half an hour or so first. It started to disappear properly yesterday and I haven't felt any symptoms today *touch wood* and I have been drinking vast quantities of mostly water but some herbal tea as well. Like 3-4L. And Cystopurin and also Uva-ursi. Hoping this has done the trick. Think it was also due to me being dehydrated before too, so lesson learnt: keep an eye on how much water I'm drinking, pee immediately before and after dtd!
We dtd today without any issues. But my urine was so diluted my opks were barely registering! Today I had a darker line after having slightly more concentrated urine and will do another in a while as I usually see positives around 9pm ish. Kind of difficult though as I have to keep up my water intake. I don't particularly want to feel as if I'm peeing acid any time soon


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yeah Happycupcake, feeling like you're peeing acid doesn't sound fun at all. I hope you feel better soon and hopefully you get a clear answer on the opk's. I'm pretty sure mine are positive today so maybe we will O around the same time? 

How is everyone else doing? And how do I upload a picture?


----------



## JessyG

Ugh we had planned to dtd tonight right through until my partner goes away for work on sunday but tonight he was too tired so it was a bit of a washout. Tomorrow we now have my nieces play in the morning after i drop my daughter off at nursery then my OH has to go to work so now its looking like thursday is the next day we can. And ill be cd13 by then so i dont know if thats gonna be too late so we will try cd 13 cd 15 and just have to hope for the best as he is not back until the followiny friday which will be cd21 and probably too late. Reckon i am out this month! I dont habe opks so cant check when i am ovulating anyway. Oh well we can only wait and see i guess.


----------



## happycupcake

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Yeah Happycupcake, feeling like you're peeing acid doesn't sound fun at all. I hope you feel better soon and hopefully you get a clear answer on the opk's. I'm pretty sure mine are positive today so maybe we will O around the same time?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? And how do I upload a picture?

Quite possibly! 
For uploading photos, if you go advanced there's the icon at the top for photos which opens a separate page which you can upload from there. 

JessyG do you temp?


----------



## JessyG

No i literally figures we'd have sex in the middle of my cycle and just hope for the best. If it doesnt happen that way im gonna start doing opks. I didnt temp ttc my first but we had alot more time for dtd back then haha!


----------



## citrusfruit

Ahhh it's so nice having this group where we are all ttc number 2 and have the same issues! I could have wrote what a lot of you said about being tired/no time due to other commitments/waking LO etc! Thanks ladies!

Glad you are finally getting a positive opk, Kim, even if it is a little later than you thought. 

Hope you feel better soon, cupcake!

And Jessy bad timing sucks, doesn't it?! So hard to time it right with another LO in the mix and work commitments etc! Just booked an anniversary meal for hubby and I on AF date so I'll either be celebrating with or without wine!! Feeling ok about it either way. 4dpo - no symptoms to report yet but preg tests (25 of them!) are on order!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, I tried that and it didn't work lol

Jessy, hopefully you can squeeze in a morning quicky? Or try to wake up dh if you can lol if not then I hope you get a chance to bd before he leaves for work. 

Citrus, hopefully you will be celebrating not only your anniversary (Happy Anniversary in case I forget!) but also a new addition to the family! What kind of ic's did you order?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

OK so speaking of not being able to bd in the right times. I'm so excited I FINALLY got my very first positive on opk's and my dh is "too tired" and he "hopes I hold the egg in till tomorrow " and yet he's the one who always wants to bd any other time of the month EXCEPT the fw! We did bd last night and hopefully will tomorrow night but if we can't, do you ladies think I'm still in with a chance? I get so excited for nothing and get discouraged when he tells me no &#128547; maybe I'll try to wake him up in a few hours or try for a quicky before he leaves for work in the morning. Sorry for the rant ladies.


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, just been catching up. Not been on for a few days with work and stuff.

Can totally relate to the too tired and fear of waking the baby/toddler/monster! Grace is having a bit of trouble staying in her own bed at the moment. We were going to BD last night (our approach is every other day once AF is gone) but then I didn't get in from work til half 10 (I was meant to be finished at half 7) and I'd been up since 5. I would have just pushed through it be DH wanted to go to sleep. I wish he had half the commitment I do!

Kim - when I fell pregnant back in october we dtd 3 times all month and I'm sure based on dates that one of those was a good week after O so you're not out.

I'm CD 11 now and expecting to O any time. This morning I have bucket loads of what I guess is still creamy cm but it's really watery. I've never had it mid cycle before but a bit of a google suggests it could be working up to O.

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## happycupcake

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> OK so speaking of not being able to bd in the right times. I'm so excited I FINALLY got my very first positive on opk's and my dh is "too tired" and he "hopes I hold the egg in till tomorrow " and yet he's the one who always wants to bd any other time of the month EXCEPT the fw! We did bd last night and hopefully will tomorrow night but if we can't, do you ladies think I'm still in with a chance? I get so excited for nothing and get discouraged when he tells me no &#128547; maybe I'll try to wake him up in a few hours or try for a quicky before he leaves for work in the morning. Sorry for the rant ladies.

I had my positive today too! I think you are, given a positive opk precedes ov, and those swimmers can last quite some time in there! 

With the photos, are you finding the upload icon? Or is it that they aren't uploading for various reasons?


----------



## JessyG

Think i am cd12 today. No O pains so maybe i havent missed my chance but this is thr first month off the pill so may take a while for my cycles to return. My OH is working late tonight and its our anniversary tomorrow so hoping to bd tomorrow night friday and sat then its all in the hands of the gods!

Good luck everyone! 

I know what you mean about afraid to wake the toddler. Mine woke at 9:30 last night and just strolled through to our bed. Too scared to have sex in there now incase she comes through we are bumped to the couch haha.


----------



## ladders

Ouch happycupcake cystitis is never good I got it loads when ttc the first time because didn't want to jump straight up to pee and lose swimmers! I then started using softcups and that stopped it! Although had to hide that one from th or would have creeped him out I reckon!

Kim I never temped because at the time of ttc before I worked one week days then one week nights and so on so would never have got a reliable chart though if always been really interested in it.

I was supposed to o yesterday and dh was too drunk to finish (been on a leaving do) so that was a complete washout! If only you could get preggo without them lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Lol! Ladders if only we could! 

Jessy, it could take a few cycles for your hormones to regulate again. But it is quite possible to fall pregnant right off the pill. I did with ds2. That was 10 years ago though so its taking some for me time this time. 

Happycupcake, I clicked on the little paper clip thing and went through the whole process of choosing a picture and uploading but when it redirected me back to this thread, the picture never showed up lol so IDK what I did wrong lol

Anni, that's good to know! I'm hoping to get him to bd tonight but if not then I've done all I can do. If af arrives and he gets upset then I'll just remind him that I can't make finger babies and actually need him to help out during the fw lol


----------



## annio84

So true ladders!

Nothing to report from me today. Just getting on with it until O.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Well we didn't get to dtd last night because dh had to work late. He worked 16hrs yesterday so when he got home last night he said "I'm sorry baby, I know you want to try and I do too but I can barely hold my eyes open so I promise we will try tomorrow evening." 

Cd24 today and my opk's are getting negative again. Cervix is still high soft and open but cm is now turning more creamy and a little sticky instead of stretchy (sorry tmi) so I'm counting today as 1dpo. We bd 4 days before the positive opk and the day before so I'm praying with tonight's bd that it will be enough and I'm still in with a chance at a December baby. Oh and I had 2 days of positive opk's. 

I know you said you fell pregnant with only a few bd sessions for the month, Anni, so I'm hoping I'll be that lucky! 

Citrus, any symptoms yet?! I've got everything crossed for you! 

How is everyone else doing? 

Happy Anniversary, Jessy!


----------



## JessyG

Thanks! 7 years together. 7 years and still no ring! &#128584;&#128584; haha.

I had some awful twingy feelings at lunch in my uterus and back. Sort of hoping that i am now ovulating as OH is still here and has promised he will wont be too tired tonight. He is playing soon this evening so if he is too tired i will be less than amused! 

Hope everyone is doing well today. I know nothing about checking yoir cervix, how does that work?


----------



## JessyG

That was meant to be playing football not playing soon haha.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh if he's playing football, I wouldn't blame you for not being amused lol 

When I check my cervix I always wash my hands first then sit on the toilet (some people stand in the shower or squat) and insert one finger and feel upward toward the cervix. When mine is low I barely have to insert the finger to feel it but when it's high sometimes I really have to strain to find it. I'm not the best at explaining it so you may have to google how to check it but it takes a few months of checking to see what's normal for you. I'm hoping it doesn't get firm because that's how I know when af is coming. It gets medium height and firm but closed when af is coming for me. 

7 years with no ring? Tell him he better get busy looking for one! Lol just kidding. If you're happy that's all that matters.


----------



## JessyG

He doesn't it see it as a big deal. Id like to be married but he will never save up enough to buy me a ring or pay for the wedding. Im saving up for our holiday just now and the new baby so no spare cash sadly. 

Next year ill be complaining alot i reckon!


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks Kim, no symptoms yet though! Still early so probably wouldn't have implanted yet so I think any symptoms I did have would be me making it up! Going away for the weekend so that's a nice distraction and then after that I will be symptom spotting and testing!! Hope you managed to get the timing right and get one more BD in for luck!

6 dpo, feeling patient!


----------



## happycupcake

JessyG, I check mine usually each day with clean hands to see how high up it is, whether it feels soft or firm or somewhere in between and whether it's open, and also for cervical mucus and what that's like. 

Citrus, if you do feel symptoms it's unlikely you would be making them up but they could be down to the increase in progesterone. I usually see pregnancy symptoms during the TWW. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

We didn't get to dtd again last night &#128529; which I'm not very happy about. Sometimes I just don't understand him. He literally talks about having a baby several times during the month but it seems like the only time he's not interested in dtd is during the fertile week. I usually don't even tell him when fw is but this is the first month I'm using opk's and I was excited to see that I actually got positives. (IDK I guess I was thinking for some reason they wouldn't work for me?) so he did know this time and still didn't want to. Sometimes I wonder if he still wants to even try anymore and then after fw is over he's back to saying he can't wait for me to get pregnant and have another baby? I just don't get it. Anyway sorry for the rant, ladies. 

2dpo and definitely not symptom spotting because I don't think I'm even with a chance at all this time, but I had the weirdest dream ever last night and I never dream and if I do I never remember them lol but I woke up in a sweat last night and had to take a shower and change out of the sweaty clothes I was wearing. I know that's gross but I just thought it was strange. 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## JessyG

That sucks! Maybe its like a subconscious thing. Something is worrying him. Maybe just tell him how it has been this month.

We dtd last night and my back and uterus area is killing me today. Not sure if i was maybe just in an awkward position of if its ovulation cause i am also suffering major bloat right now. Would like to dtd again tonight and tomorrow night but feeling pretty zonked myself as is my OH.


----------



## happycupcake

I think I am 1 or 2dpo today. I think my temp should confirm this tomorrow. I had a positive opk CD11 and I'm currently CD13, had temp dip CD11 and temp has increased yesterday and today. My other app seems to think I ovulated CD10 despite having put in all my temps and the positive opk... I don't know why it thinks this. Another app suggests ov for today. Dtd CD6, 7, 10, 11 & 12. I don't think I can be bothered this evening, I'm tired &#55357;&#56884;


----------



## citrusfruit

Seems like you've done really well cupcake, give yourself the night off! If you are 2dpo then it would prob be too late anyway.

Kim, didn't you say you dtd 4 days before when you think you o'd? If so then u are defo still in with a chance! We only dtd 6 days before and day of so don't feel
Massively hopeful either. What dpo are you now Kim? I'm hoping my internet cheapies will arrive by Monday so I can test. I think the brand is called one step... 7 dpo today, I think. Nothing to report!


----------



## annio84

Hello, 

CD 14 for me today and expecting to O any day now. Got the first signs of fertile cm yesterday.

You all seem to be getting into the tww now. Can't wait to see you all testing!


----------



## JessyG

I am CD15 annio so right with you. Think i may have ovulated yesterday or the day before just with the crampy pains and bloat i was having. Woken up feeling fine and we dtd last night too so maybe thats me on 1 dpo. Regardless unless period shows will test 2 weeks today. 

I didnt realise that if i got pregnant now i would have a december baby, thought it would be January. Pretty sure i checked and woulf be due 22nd Dec....eeeeek.

How are you all, anything exciting planned for the weekend


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, I reckon I'm 2dpo since my positive OPK was CD11, had temp dip then, CD12 it went up to 36.40, yesterday was 36.78 but today 36.76 so FF hasn't given me the crosshairs as of yet but I reckon I ovulated CD12 since I had some obvious pains that day and this is when I would ov on average. 
Btw, I usually use One Step, wanted to let you know in advance they do sometimes give evaps so watch out for that! Also, I don't know if you read reviews on them but many people don't see a positive until close to their af due date or past af due date, so don't feel disheartened if you don't see an early positive. Some do get early results, but some don't :)

JessyG yes my lmp was 19th so we would be having Christmas babies if we conceive this cycle! I know some would rather avoid Christmas but personally I would love it <3 

I have a question I don't know if you ladies can advise - my GP prescribed me progesterone pessaries (for PMDD, severe PMS) but I didn't use them since my symptoms started to improve. However, they gradually declined and whilst it isn't quite as it was before, I'm thinking she wouldn't have prescribed them unless she thought I was low on progesterone surely? Which makes me question whether I ought to use them? Because without the right levels of progesterone you can't sustain a pregnancy early on. I think I had a chemical last cycle and also another last year late summer. Just wondered what you would do? If my levels were actually ok, is it harmful to have extra progesterone?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yes, I agree that it could be subconscious feelings on his part and that's why he usually skips the fw even without my telling him it is the fw. 

Citrus, we did dtd 4 days before the positive opk and the day before the positive opk but I thought you actually O the day after or the next day. I'm pretty sure I'm 3dpo today going by cp, cm, bloat, and Cramps which means we didn't try till 3 days before O because I had 2 days of positives. I hope you're ic's work well for you and you get an early bfp and a sticky bean! 

He did notice I was upset about it even though I didn't say anything about it to him so we talked about it. He told me he doesn't intentionally skip the most important days it's just he is worried about me being pregnant again since I had such a hard time last time and eventually lost the baby. He said he didn't want to see me in so much pain and heartache but at the same time he does want to try and have another baby. He's just worried about me and my well being. Which I understand completely and that's really sweet but I told him we will never know how it's going to turn out unless we try. I was a manager at a major store and was working 16hrs every day for the last 2 weeks and was super stressed out and ended up losing the baby. I told him I'm not working now and I'm not stressed out about anything major so I'm positive this time will be different but we won't know until we get pregnant. So last night after our talk he promises to dtd every other day during fw next time but I don't want to feel like I'm forcing him to do something he doesn't really want to do. Does that make sense? Oh on a side note I could have hurt him last night (not literally of course) because right after our talk he started watching cute baby video's on YouTube and kept making me look and watch with him. While they were cute and funny, at the same time it kind of hurt my feelings because I'm trying not to get too sensitive about not possibly having a chance this month and he wants to show me adorable baby video's? &#128529; 
I'm sorry this is so long ladies. I literally have no one to talk about this to irl. 

About the progesterone suppository, I would still take them. I don't personally know how it all works but I've been on this forum a while and have read a lot and I don't remember who said it but someone accidentally kept taking the progesterone after they found out they were pregnant (I think I'm remembering this right. If not I'm sorry to who this was!) and her doctor told her it's OK because "babies love progesterone " hopefully the original person who posted that will chime in and tell the correct way this went but I believe that's pretty much how it went. Lol 

I'm really sorry for such a long and semi personal post.


----------



## happycupcake

Hopfl4, it sounds as though you had this talk with your OH and he became more comfortable with the idea of having another, and so watched those things possibly thinking it would show how much more on board he is after having talked properly? I don't know if this makes sense? It doesn't sound as though you are making him do anything he doesn't want to do, although I understand what you mean as I worried about the same thing when my husband and I had our first child together


----------



## JessyG

We are all here to listen! Vent away.

I have a question. Back in November i booked a tattoo app for this month (21st) the guy is amazing so had an infredibly long waiting list. Anyway at the time i wasnt planning on any more kids. Obviously i have changed my mind now. I was going to just cancel the app but i will lose 150 so i figured id wait until 15th which is the day i planned on testing. If it was positive, i would inform the studio and cancel my app (id hope they would keep my deposit until i could go back in 9 months time or so. 

My issue is this: say the test says negative (and continues to say negative until 21st) yet i still havent gotten my period by 21st would you cancel anyway just in case or go? 

I would never get a tattoo knowing i was pregnant obviously but if i wasnt and my period had come id go as i have waited so long for this one. I am not concerned about the studio hygiene or anything to carry on ttc after i have it done but i just cant shake the feeling i should just cancel it altogether? What do you think?


----------



## happycupcake

JessyG, I think you should keep your appointment. Unless obviously you see a positive test before! I'm thinking how many women have tattoos early in pregnancy before they find out and are fine? Similar to those who go out for a drink and then panic because they discover they are pregnant a week later but things are fine. 
Having said this, in all honesty I don't know what the risks are when getting a tattoo during pregnancy (I'm aware it's advised to avoid it during but I haven't heard any explanation for this), except for general hygiene which isn't an issue in a reputable parlour. So there may be risks I don't know of which would make it important to cancel just in case. 
When is af due? If your appointment is on the 21st I would probably wait until say the 19th to make a definite decision if you don't see a positive before then


----------



## JessyG

Thank you! That was my thoughts, unless i get a positive result assume i am not. I think af should be due about 15/16th this is my first one off bc so i am not exactly sure. Eeeek will leave it a bit longer and see what has happened in a couple of weeks. Thanks for the advice. I reckon its the risk of the tattoo becoming infected or people not using reputable places. I wouldnt think about it if i knew i was pregnant but not sure i should hold off just because we are trying. It could take us months to get pregnant.


----------



## happycupcake

I think the only other thing I can think is the possibility of you being more sensitive and how you react to the ink, because of hormone changes, if you are pregnant. But I don't know if there is any truth to this. 
I guess you could be more susceptible to infection since when pregnant your immune system is lowered, but providing you go to a good clean place with good practices and you know how to take care of a fresh tattoo, then you shouldn't see any problems. It's a risk, sure, but I suspect it isn't a hugely high risk. I personally wouldn't plan a tattoo if I knew I was pregnant or if I was ttc, but you booked this months ago before things changed, I would imagine this happens to many women! 
My period returned quite quickly and cycles were more regular than before when I stopped bc years ago, then when I had Nexplanon removed a few years ago my cycles weren't strictly regular so it's different for everyone and each time you alter your hormones. I have been told though that sometimes when you first stop bc you can ov right away so there's every chance of conceiving soon after.
I hope you see your bfp but it would be a shame to cancel it if you could have gone ahead. Wait it out I say :)


----------



## ladders

Kim I totally understand where you are with dh. I think they want the same but when it comes to it they feel the pressure to get us pregnant and then theres the worry that we stay pregnant. I think it's more pressure on the man than we realise and I know that previously when I was trying I obviously understood how I felt but didn't realise hubby was so in tune with it. Glad you talked though it shows how much he wants this with you 

Jessyg I'd keep appointment too until otherwise pleasantly able to cancel!!

Anyone close to testing yet?? Pretty sure I'm out this month so need to live off the anticipation of you ladies x


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you, Happycupcake and Jessy! 

Happycupcake, maybe you're right. It is possible he was watching that and showing me he is on board. That actually helped me feel better about the situation. 

Jessy, I would keep the appointment until you find out if you're pregnant or not. I got pregnant with ds2 the first month off birth control so it is possible to for you to have conceived this cycle. Fx for you! If not, then you still have something to look forward to that you've been wanting and you can try again next cycle and you will be able to see roughly what your cycles will be like.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you ladders, I agree with you. I guess I didn't realise how much he was worried about what would happen when/if we do get pregnant again. 

Why would you think you're out for this month?


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi all, it's getting nice and lively on here! 

Thanks for the tip off about the tests cupcake, I'll try not to get too down if the early ones are negative.

Kim, if you dtd 2 or 3 days before then I think you are in with as good a chance as me dtd on o date. If it's not our month this month we will both have to try to do better with timing next month! I do think the videos sounds like your OH is on board too...I think he was probably trying to get excited not to upset you.

Sorry I don't know much about progesterone so can't help there and I don't know much about tattooing either! Is it not recommended in pregnancy? What's the reason for that? I would say if tests are negative then go for it but I would try to get the most sensitive test going...

ETA 8 dpo today and testing on Monday. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you, citrus. I think that may be what he was thinking. The man's mind is a hard thing to figure out sometimes lol 

Yay for testing! I have everything crossed for you! Hopefully we will get our bfps and all this worrying about timing was nothing and we caught the eggs anyway! I still think you're in with a chance with dtd on O day!


----------



## happycupcake

Hpfl4 I think men express themselves so differently to us, and I think for the most part they seem to find it harder to as well, I don't know why. I think how he has been, he's been so open with you, and then watching those things I doubt he meant any harm by it, I honestly think he thought it would be a good way to show you he's happy with things and also to show how much he wants the same as you? Although I do see where you are coming from and initially I think I would have taken it the same, but giving it some thought I reckon he had only good intentions :)

Ladders why do you think you are out?

Citrus, I hope the ICs give you good results, they do with some. It seems to be a mixed bag when it comes to them but I guess this will vary between pregnancies too of course! 
The only logical explanation I can think of why tattoos aren't advised during pregnancy are due to hygiene standards (but JessyG has said this tattooist is of a high standard, so this shouldn't be an issue), and the fact your immune system is suppressed because it has to be during pregnancy so this leaves us more vulnerable to infections and I guess if you knew you were pregnant you would want to avoid this as much as possible, which is why we avoid things like blue cheese and underdone eggs etc. because we aren't as able to fend off infection as we would be otherwise. I have read before something rather vague about possibly being more susceptible to reactions BUT at the same time, we see many changes throughout our cycles and lives anyway, so you could say there's always a risk in that respect. I haven't a clue if there's any truth to that, though. I recall reading something aaages ago but this is Google... 

Someone asked about testing, I think? I want to say I will be sensible and wait until af is due, but having a millions One Step ICs sat here, I would imagine I will start testing at around 7dpo once FF confirms ov.

Oh and Citrus, good luck for testing :)


----------



## Daisies11

I know nothing about tattoos, but I'd wait on and keep the appointment unless you've had a bfp, I think lots of things are advised against in pregnancy just to be totally sure and covered, like others have said, there's lots of women who conceive unknowingly and eat, drink etc until they know and have perfectly healthy babies.

Kim, it's good you and your hubby have chatted now and got your cards on the table and are understanding one another, I think men have more going on in their minds than they lead us to believe sometimes.

Af is due here either tomorrow or Monday (if my cycles are back on track). I really don't know what to think. I'm having all sorts going on - backaches, cramps, a little nauseous, gassy (tmi!) but I've been thinking about ttc that much that maybe it's all just in my mind.

I'm waiting till at least Monday if not Tuesday to test, would rather af came along of her own accord than me test and get a negative result.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yeah I agree with you Happycupcake. For the past 5 months since we've been "trying" he's been quiet about the whole process other than when I first got my opk's and I showed him the first test, it was a faint test line but clearly visible. When he saw it he lite up like a Christmas tree and said "well I guess it's finally happening" then I realized that he thought it was a pregnancy test and not a opk and I said "noooo babe this is an ovulation test and I'm just showing you how it works and when the test line gets darker then it'll be positive and I'll be ovulating soon. I'm sorry you thought it was a pregnancy test! " he kinda slumped down a little and said "dammit why did you do that?! " and laughed. I reminded him that I had ordered the tests a few days before and wanted to show him how it works because when I ordered them he was asking what it was and why I wanted to pay the extra shipping and handling costs to get it faster instead of just waiting for it to come in the regular time. During those days I guess he forgot that I ordered them. So I felt bad about it but other than last night that is the only time he has shown me that he does still want a baby. 

As for the tattoos, dh went to get another one when I was 5 months pregnant with ds2 and he kept asking me if I want one. I told him I do but not at the time while pregnant. The tattoo artist said I wouldn't be able to get one anyway because they don't do tattoos on pregnant women because of the ink that is in them. I didn't ask why or anything because I was sick and just didn't care at the time but later on I found out that the ink doesn't settle well while pregnant. Something about the hormones affecting the ink and the body supposedly rejecting it so it'll look faded days after instead of years later. That's what one tattoo artist told me anyway. Weather that's true or not I have no idea lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you, Daisies. I agree. I guess he has the stress of work and bills and employees and all that to worry about too so that could be a factor too. 

I hope af is a no show and you get to start us all off with the first bfp!


----------



## citrusfruit

I'm on my way home from my weekend away and really undecided about when to test. I'm 9dpo and I really don't feel pregnant at all. I got my positive at 9dpo last time and I feel like I would know this time. I might wait until tomorrow am. Even though I don't feel too bothered this month, I still hate seeing a negative late on and feeling out and having to wait for AF. 

Decisions decisions! Kim will you test? If so when are you thinking?

Hope AF stays away daisies!


----------



## happycupcake

citrusfruit said:


> I'm on my way home from my weekend away and really undecided about when to test. I'm 9dpo and I really don't feel pregnant at all. I got my positive at 9dpo last time and I feel like I would know this time. I might wait until tomorrow am. Even though I don't feel too bothered this month, I still hate seeing a negative late on and feeling out and having to wait for AF.
> 
> Decisions decisions! Kim will you test? If so when are you thinking?
> 
> Hope AF stays away daisies!

See I feel like if I wait it out I leave room for myself to get excited and hopeful, which will be more a disappointment when af shows so I tend to test early. If I don't see anything on a decent test by about 10-12dpo then I assume af will arrive, but I do keep testing anyway, in case, because my lines were so vastly different with all of my pregnancies


----------



## Daisies11

I just tested, I couldn't wait any longer, I've been driving myself nutty. And negative! So I am loopy.

I should be around 14 dpo now (although unsure with this being first cycle off bcp) so something would have showed if I was I'm sure.

Never mind, will wait for af to arrive and onto next month!


----------



## citrusfruit

Just tested too, it's early at 9dpo so nothing much to see but I do feel I can just see the start of a squinter. I'll try to upload a pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0364.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## citrusfruit

Doesn't look like much now it's dried but will be interested to see what tomorrow mornings test looks like. I've seen quite a few negatives over the years and have never been in any doubt so gotta be a good sign!


----------



## annio84

Oh sorry Daisies. Remind me again, where you tracking ovulation or just estimating? You might have ovulated later than you think?

Citrus, I can't see anything on the test but it's not an amazing picture. Fingers crossed for you.

AFM I'm still waiting to O. Think it will be any day now because I'm having lots of cm that's almost EWCM. Also sorry I keep disappearing. I work 12 hour shifts so the days I work I don't tend to get on.


----------



## ladders

Ah daisies I'm sorry that sucks. Maybe Your not 14dpo as my first month off the pill I was 29 days instead of 25 which I usually am! So could still be in with a shot!

Citrus that's exciting, I can't see much on the picture but I'm not great at seeing them unless it's infront of me and I'm twisting and turning it in the light lol

Definitely feeling the urge to get some cheapo tests in although I'm sure I have no chance as when my tracker said I o'd we didn't dtd and not when I think I would have o'd if cycles was back to normal so pretty screwed either way!


----------



## citrusfruit

No, I couldn't really get a good pic, mainly because it really is only a hint of a line. I can definitely tell where the line should be if you see what I mean, rather than it being totally white. It is probably just likely to be an evap but I'm still excited to test tomorrow. I'm trying to enjoy this month with it being the first month ttc, I feel like I'm ok to get my hopes up and still won't be too devastated if it turns outback that I'm not pregnant. I haven't done my temps while I have been away either so that might give me a bit of an indication tomorrow too. Symptoms wise, when I was pregnant with my son I found it really hard to scroll on my phone, it made me feel sick and I was having that problem earlier...


----------



## JessyG

I hope you get a really obvious BFP tomorrow Citrus! 

I just watched one born every minute! Eeeeek scary yet exciting stuff. I think its unlikely i am pregnant this month i just think nah it cant happen that quick but i know some folk have fallen pregnant really easily. I jusy hope i am one of them.

I am assuming i am about 1/2 dpo but had some period like cramps earlier so maybe i am only just ovulating. Who knows. If i am ovulating now i am probably out as thats my partner away on work. Dtd thurs fri and sat so i am just hoping that is enough. 

Sorry to hear that daisies.


----------



## Daisies11

I could have ovulated later than I'm thinking because I'm not doing any tracking so who knows! Still having minor spells of feeling nauseous and have had cramps throughout the day - will wait and see if that's all the start of af or something more exciting! I'm expecting af to come along though, I've got myself that excited and wanting it this month that I'm prepared for disappointment!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Daisies, I hope you just ovulated late and you still get that bfp! 

Citrus, aahhh! Tests! Lol I can see the start of the hint of the line where the test line should be like you're talking about. I hope the morning's test will be a clear bfp for you!! Good luck! If you get your bfp tomorrow or anytime soon you will give me mass hope for myself to get a bfp this month too!! I will definitely be using my ic's to test starting at 8dpo-ish &#128514; I'm with Happycupcake (I think that's who said this) that I would rather test early and know to expect af rather than wait it out and get my hopes up. 

I'm super tired so I'm going to bed. I'll catch you ladies in the morning. I can't wait to see those bfps citrus and daisies!


----------



## citrusfruit

Get some tests ladders! Join me on this crazy tww testing! Kim what day is 8 dpo?

So bfn this morning I think. I put today's test and yesterday's test side by side and they are looking pretty white. Don't feel totally out though, 10 dpo today so onto tomorrow. Having the urge to go out and buy a better test but I will resist!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0378.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, when I invert your photo above, it looks as if there is something super faint on the test from yesterday. I don't know if there's anything in real life or if it could be an evap I'm seeing?
The issue with this is once dried, when you invert them, they are darker so it's sometimes easier to see whereas a new test is lighter inverted so it makes anything that may be there but faint, harder to see


----------



## citrusfruit

Ah thanks cupcake! I just did another...and now I have gone all fancy with tweaking. Perhaps I am losing the plot but gotta give you guys something to talk about :haha: Must. Not. Buy. More. Tests.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0387.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## JessyG

All my weird cramps have now gone so assuming it was either ovulation or from bding 3 nights in a row (doesnt happen often in our house anymore!). When can you test for the first time and be likely to get a bfp? I only ask as i have no idea when af is due so thought id say 14dpo (i think) which would be a week on saturday. Man that seems like a long time away haha. 

How are you all today?


----------



## citrusfruit

With my son I got my BFP at 9dpo but it varies I think. Well done on the 3 days of BD in a row! Don't think this is my month, tests look stark white. Will probably keep using the cheapies and temping until AF arrives but not really feeling hopeful. I'm ok with it as xmas baby wasn't ideal for us but I still hate the limbo!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, you're not out yet! Keep testing! If I even see a hint of a line I'll be going to the store to get some frer's lol! My local Walmart still has some of the old style tests so I might just grab those in the next couple of days so they aren't gone when I do go to get them lol 8dpo for me will be Thursday. I'm 5dpo today and tested because I'm a loon! Lol! I fully expected it to be bfn and it was haha 

Jessy, Hopefully that was O time and you caught the egg but it's just shy and taking a while to show up on tests. Same goes for you, citrus!


----------



## Johnsa37

Hi ladies! Can I join? I am 31 and TTC #2. We are on cycle #2 of OPKing, temping, peeing, and obsessing! I am 9dpo today and got a BFN on a FRER and some cheapies. I don't have a ton of confidence that I am pregnant this cycle, but I did get pregnant with my son on the very first cycle so we must be decently fertile. I've had no real symptoms besides gastro/tummy issues and just feeling blah and tired. Could be AF or pregnancy related. I literally had zero symptoms with my son. 

Here is my FRER this morning.. tweaked, just because I obsess over it!
 



Attached Files:







Tests 5.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JessyG

Lying in bed i am having weird twinges on one side of my womb. Funny 3 montjs ago i probably got the same twinge but just rolled over and went to sleep now i am thinking oooooh could thay ne the start of something. If i am out this cycle think i will order some opks for next month but with my OH away so much over the next 8 weeks ill have hardly any time to dtd anyway.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jessy fx it is something! 

Johnsa, welcome to our lil group. I didn't start this thread but I like this one right now better than any of the others right now. These ladies are amazing! &#10084; I think I already commented on another thread on your test but after looking again I still see the faint line. I zoomed in all the way but can't tell if it has color or if it's the line where your urine dried? Will you be testing again tomorrow? 

Citrus and Anni I can't wait to see more tests! 

Ladders, get some tests woman! &#128514; &#128521;


----------



## citrusfruit

Hello Johnsa, welcome! I think I can also see a very faint line on your test. I do have line eye though as I've spent so long looking for test lines in the last few days!

Think I'm out, I swear I can see super faint lines on all my tests but I think it is just the batch as this is my third day testing now and nothing remotely convincing has shown up. I will keep testing until AF shows but no pic to share today I'm afraid!


----------



## JessyG

Hopefully you'll see a stronger line tomorrow. What dpo are you now? 

Feeling a bit deflated today. I know if I am not pregnant this month i probably wont for a few months with my OH being away and only back saturdays to dtd. Bit of a bummer so i am putting all my eggs in this basket! 

Ladders/Kim when are you going to test?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus and Jessy, you're not out yet! Keep testing! Maybe the ic's you have citrus aren't as sensitive as they say? What sensitivity are they do you know? 

Jessy, when do you test? I tested yesterday at 5dpo because I'm crazy and the tests were calling my name haha! But I'll seriously start testing on Thursday at 8dpo 

Ladders and Anni, how are you ladies doing?


----------



## happycupcake

I hope those of you who have already tested and can't see anything yet, see something soon! 

I'm officially nuts and tested today at 5dpo. I'm wondering if it's possible I ovulated a day or two earlier than FF says because I usually ov when the dip shows, which would put me at 6dpo and is when I had my positive OPK. However, I had close to positive OPKs the day before and my positive the next day was with fmu so I'm wondering if it was in between. 
The reason I'm wondering this is because when I poas with my fmu today I and my husband can both see a line there. It showed within the time frame but didn't photograph clearly until the dye had chilled out a bit, a few minutes later, so about ten minutes after dipping it. I can see it inverted as well and it seems thick and in the right place, but I don't know how this would be possible? If it was genuine. Perhaps I have a faulty test? It is super faint, I guess if it shows clearer in the following days I will know for sure but is it possible to have a positive this early? IF it's positive of course, I don't want to assume anything.

I don't know if these are signs as such because I tend to experience a few pregnancy symptoms anyway but so far I have tingly nipples on and off which is different for me, have had period like cramps on and off last few days, have wanted ice cream and olives which is unusual for me and I had this with other pregnancies, hungrier than usual, and increased sex drive which at this point in my cycle is virtually unheard of. Oh and sorry for tmi but cm is creamy, thick but stretchy all at the same time. Cervix is high and soft.

Oh and regarding the positive OPK, I know usually you ov after but I also know with age it's possible to ov on the day and in some cases to see the surge on a test after ov, but I read this is more common the older you are (I'm 34), so I don't know if it's possible I ovulated a little earlier or if it's unlikely


----------



## ladders

Im good thanks kim and jessy im resisting the urge to test and I'd like to think it's because I'm so strong willed but it's because I don't know how many dpo I am I'm either due on this Friday or up to the Tues so could be 8dpo or 11dpo and I'm still waiting for internet cheapies to arrive. 

Sucks that we have no clear lines yet but still have a shot citrus keep testing and keep us informed! I'm with you though and as much live to get preggo this cycle I'm really not wanting a Christmas baby and when I had my miscarriage my due date would have been 23rd dec abs be aroubf then too if bfp this cycle

Welcome johnsa nice to have another lady to join our group


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ladders, you have more will power than I do to wait it out and wait for your ic's to arrive lol I hope you get the outcome you want either way &#10084; 

Happycupcake, if you're a crazy person then I am too! I also tested on 5dpo! Haha! I on the other hand didn't get any hint of a line lol so that could be a good sign for you. If you test tomorrow morning I hope your line gets darker and you have a clear answer! I have read several women on the forum asking the same question about having a possible bfp on 4-6 dpo. The answers they get are people asking if they were sure they didn't O earlier than they thought because most people say its impossible because the earliest you can implant is 6dpo. Weather that's true or not I have no idea lol our bodies work in strange ways sometimes but if you're already getting known pregnancy symptoms for you then maybe this is your bfp? I hope it is! Good luck and be sure to let us know and try to get some pictures! I love squinting and examining tests! &#128514; 

Citrus, where you at? What did your test say this morning?! I hope you got a bfp too!! 

Johnsa, did you test again this morning? How did it go? 

Anni, how are you?

Jessy, how are you today too?


----------



## citrusfruit

Yeh show us a pic cupcake!! Hope it's a really clear positive tomorrow for you! We gotta get one bfp from this group this month! Looking forward to hearing about your tests very soon ladders and Kim too. Is it sad that I actually quite enjoy the tww?! 

Having said that, pretty sure I'm out. I looked up the test sensitivity and it's 10mlU. Having said that I am going out tomorrow night and will be drinking unless I get a positive in the morning. However there is still a part of me not trusting these ICs and wanting to buy a better test. I know it will just be a bfn and a waste of money. What do you all think, do you trust the cheapies?


----------



## JessyG

I am ok, trying to keep my mind off testing as i am only 3dpo (i think) so way off be able to test. I want to wait until 12dpo! Thats 9days! I am working wed-fri so hoping that will take my mind off it and then my OH is back at the weekend so plenty to keep my mimd busy! 

Hope everyone is having a nice day.


----------



## whityp17

Hi!!! I am right there with you, took us a year of trying for number 1 and then i had a few problems with retained placenta during birth and now we are on our 5th cycle of trying for #2. I am thinking of maybe taking a break from trying for a few months to help ease the anxiety a bit.(probably wont help but whoseknows)


----------



## Daisies11

Hi Ladies, hope you've all had good days.

Happy cupcake, hope you get a nice clear line soon & citrus you're not out yet!

Sounds like lots of you are into the tww now, let's hope there are some Christmas babies currently cooking in this group.

I'm not sure what's going on here. Currently at cd 32 & no af yet. Tested on Sunday and was bfn although at the time I couldn't shake the feeling I was seeing some faint hint of something but told myself I was being loopy. Kept the test and looked since and I'm sure I can see a hint of a line, and even though I know you shouldn't look back at them after the time that's really making me wonder! Not tested since, thinking of testing tomorrow with fmu as Sunday's was in the afternoon. If that's bfn then my cycle must just be haywire from bcp. Thing is before ttc baby 1 I'd been on the pill for 10 years, came off and my longest cycle (I think) was 32 days and back to 29 within a month or so. This time though I'm coming off a different pill so who knows!

The other odd thing was yesterday I was checking my cervix & cm (tmi maybe!) and when I checked there was the smallest smear of pink blood mixed in with clear discharge. Only the one time was there any pink blood, checked a few more times yesterday and there was bits of brown but nothing further. Today back to creamy white. With my son I had that and then 2 days later tested for the first time and got bfp.

Can't help but think I'm getting myself all excited for nothing though and that the continual thinking about it is what's really keeping af away.

Aaaggh! Can't take the uncertainty, wish I could take a look in there & see for myself what's going on!


----------



## citrusfruit

:test: daisies!!! How are you holding off!

Attaching my latest test for your perusal. BFN but still catching the annoying shadow that is making me stare at it for hours!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0407.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Daisies11

Haha, I just bought 2 tests the other day so have been saving the other until I can't wait any longer, I think I'll do it in the morning though! I can never see what I'm supposed to be seeing on the cheapies and don't want to drive myself even more crazy testing every day so I've made it so it's more difficult for myself!


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus I don't know if I see a little something on your test? It's slightly blurry.

The single test is what I did with fmu today, about ten minutes after I dipped it, then on the other photos it's the bottom dried, the one above it is from this afternoon a few minutes after I did it. It didn't photograph wonderfully so I messed about with the dried photo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9861.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_9862.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2938.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, I can't tell on that one. It's a bit blurry so harder for me to see. Do you have a different brand test? You're still early so wouldn't waste them I'm just curious lol

Daisies, hopefully when you test in the morning you will finally have an answer! Fx! 

Happycupcake, I see it very faint on the bottom but can't see it on the top one. It's still really early days though so hopefully the line gets darker for you!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Just realized I skipped a few posts? What is wrong with me? Lol anyway I just saw that citrus already answered my question about different tests so just ignore that part lol 

Hi whity!

Jessy, don't feel bad about wanting to test already. I tested at 5dpo just because... Lol so did Happycupcake &#128514;


----------



## JessyG

Daisies i also dont know how uou have held off either haha. Hope you see your bfp this morning and do keep us updated.

Citrus. Lets see todays test!


----------



## citrusfruit

BFN for me today and temp is starting to dip so think I'm out. Cupcake I can definitely see a line on one of those tests! Hope it's not dodgy ICs and gets darker. Good luck! Daisies, let us know! Kim have you done any more tests? Still early though I know. Good luck all!


----------



## happycupcake

Hpfl4 yes it's the bottom test, the top test I purposely did after having drunk a ton of water, I knew my pee would be far too diluted and wanted to compare. Come to think of it, I could have simply dipped it in water lol 

Citrus, what dpo are you and how long is your lp usually? 

Anyone else tested today?


----------



## citrusfruit

Am 12 dpo today and usually have a 14 day LP. Starting to get what I think is AF cramps. Just gonna go out and have a good time tonight then onwards to next month. AF should arrive Friday or Saturday so will test on Saturday if nothing. Going to hold out till then as sick of looking at white tests now! Feeling ok with it all but really hope cycle 2 is a success. Need to dtd more during the fw for a start!! 

Will you wait till tomorrow now cupcake or test again today?


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, I hope af stays away for you and you see a bfp by the weekend! It isn't unheard of, my test with my first was incredibly faint a couple of weeks after af should have arrived.

I tested today with fmu but I don't think I see anything so I guess I had a wonky test! It happens. I also used a FRER which looks decidedly blank as well. I have done an IC with smu too but haven't had a chance to check it so if I see anything I will have to count it as an evap, I had too many interruptions to check it within the timeframe. 
My pee looks luminous I'm guessing due to me taking vitamin B complex, can this alter the tests?

Anyway, the bottom IC is yesterday's, top today's, and the blank FRER. I think the most I could be today is 7dpo, looking at my chart
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0129.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0146.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0130.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0143.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0144.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh I don't know cupcake, it's so hard isn't it. I feel like I am seeing a line on anything so next month I will be ignoring tests until I see a definite line! With my pregnancy I had bfn at 8dpo then a very clear positive at 9 dpo, no squinting at anything! Still early for you cupcake, keep the faith.


----------



## happycupcake

It's so different with each pregnancy. I had a faint line late af with first, obvious but faint line on a FRER with second at 10dpo and super strong lines and a 3+ digi with third around the same time (I thought it was twins!). I wouldn't say you are out yet, af has to arrive before you can say for sure so in the meantime I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :) 
If I mess with the hd on those photos I can see a clear line on both but I'm thinking they can't be genuine if a FRER was blank


----------



## JessyG

I keep reading that you wont havr any symptoms until at least 6dpo and i am only 4dpo and i feel really heavy in my uterus and a dull ache all around that area. I keep trying to tell myself its all in my head but its still there. Think i will test a week today!

Citrus sorry you think you are out but there is still a chance no if af hasnt arrived. I would still go out and enjoy your night though.

Any update from anyone else?


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm late to this party! I hope I get some luck and everyone else with a bfp! I'm hope I'm ok to join unless I'm too late


----------



## happycupcake

JessyG this sounds promising! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Daisies11

I tested again this morning, bfn. And now af has just shown up!

I'm just glad that she's here now, and I've completed my first proper cycle after bcp. That means my last cycle was 32 days so only a little longer than my usual 29 last time I stopped bcp so hopefully things are getting back on track and who knows what next month will bring! At least I can have a glass of wine this weekend with no worry!


----------



## ladders

Oh daisies I'm sorry! that sucks, nothing worse than the first day of af, swear the normal hormones that make you feel like your life's crap and times by a thousand when ttc! But on positive looks like your cycles are coming back very quickly after bcp so hopefully will see a bfp soon

Cupcake I thought I saw a line on the second of your tests but rubbish the ones with fmu are blank. How sensitive is 10 thingy ones? I was so much more clued up last time around!

Citrus if your not due till Saturday you still have a chance when I conceived my dd I didn't get a squinted till the day at was due!!

Well I have no idea when I'm due af and my god will my internet cheapies come now soon can just get on with testing! I'm definitely feeling the poas pull!!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Daisies I'm sorry af arrived, but it's good your cycle doesn't seem too far from your previous average. Perhaps you will have a New Year's baby ;)

Ladders I hope your ICs arrive swiftly! 
The ICs are meant to be 10miu but they have mixed reviews online, with many saying they see a bfp on a FRER before the ICs (FRER is 12.5miu I think) so I think they are a little like a lucky dip


----------



## JessyG

Hiya wantingagirl, welcome! I hope you get your bfp this month. I know this has been long journey for you.

Daisies i am sorry but thinking positive about getting your cycles back to normal is great way to think. Onto the next one!


----------



## citrusfruit

Glad you are thinking positive daisies. I hope I am not pregnant as I have had rather a lot to drink tonight! Not testing again till Saturday if no AF. Cupcake, Kim, ladders, let's see some tests!!


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA a few days. I'm a nurse and work 12 hour shifts so I don't really get on here on days I'm working.

Daisies, sorry AF showed up, but onwards and upwards now.

Welcome to the new ladies. 

I had a skim through the posts I missed. Ladies who have been testing - any news yet? When will everyone else start testing?

I'm pretty sure that I'm in the TWW now but I didn't have much in the way of EWCM this month which I normally get loads of. That's really the only ovulation sign I track so who really knows. I'm going to try not to test before easter sunday but I'm sure i'll cave before then.

Can we make it a thread rule that if you pee on something you have to post a picture?

I've really come round to the idea of a christmas baby so I've really pinned my hopes on this month which I should know better than to do. It's also the last month for me to get a bfp before my sister has her baby (she was 6 weeks ahead of the baby I lost) and I really feel as though I need to be pregnant before then. Things are quite weird between us at the moment and even though I am happy for her (she was TTC for 18months and finally conceived on clomid) I still feel like I'm being punched in the stomach each time I see her.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Anni, I'm sorry. I know the feeling. Since I lost my miscarriage 14 months ago it literally seems like everyone around me gets pregnant without even trying. Right now 2 of my neighbors that I see all the time are pregnant without trying so when they told me I was happy for them but at the same time I was gutted when they told me. I'm really hoping I'm pregnant this month because I really really want a December baby. Good luck and I can't wait to see some tests! 

Citrus, Aww hunni! I'm so sorry you think you're out! Even though you had fun last night I'm still hoping you get your bfp. There's still time! 

Happycupcake, I swear I see a line on one of the tests you posted last but I don't remember which one after reading the other posts lol good luck! I'm also 7dpo and will start testing again tomorrow morning. 

Jessy, I've heard of women that just know immediately when pregnant so maybe you're one of them? Good luck! When will you be testing? 

Daisies, I'm sorry af got you! At least you know what your cycles will be like and your hormones are regulating quicky. 

Ladders, fx your ic's come soon so you can start testing! Good luck! 

Welcome to the new ladies! 

I'm sorry if I forgot anyone I can't seem to remember anything lately! (symptom?) I even made a grocery list to help me remember what I needed and I walked out and forgot the list right after I wrote it! Had to turn around and come back to get it because I knew I wouldn't be able to remember what I needed and didn't feel like having to go back lol 

I like the post everything you pee on rule! I promise if I can figure out how to post the pictures I'll post the test even if it's a bfn. I tried to post my opk's and couldn't figure it out


Edited to add: what am I thinking? "Since I lost my miscarriage " ??? I can't even speak properly lol I meant "since I had* my miscarriage " 
Seriously hoping this scatter brained stuff is a symptom! &#128514;


----------



## happycupcake

Annio, I used to get tons of ewcm a few years ago but I don't see much of it these days. Sometimes in the lead up to ov but sometimes I don't. I usually see a little a day or so before af is due but strangely I'm seeing a mix of lots of creamy cm but some of it is stretchy like ewcm and I'm 7dpo today according to FF, couldn't be more than 8dpo. I don't usually see it at this point. 
Do you see it at any other point in your cycle?

So where do you think you are currently?

I know what you mean about having a Christmas baby. I have fallen in love with the idea! 
I understand what you are saying about feeling the way you do, I used to feel this way after I miscarried. My best friend was pregnant and a few weeks ahead of me, she was starting to feel her baby move when I lost mine and she visited right after my mc and grabbed my hand without thinking, so I could feel her baby moving. I was so happy for her, but I felt as if my heart had been ripped out at the same time. And every pregnant woman I saw made me feel sad and then I felt guilty for feeling sad because it wasn't their fault! You see more pregnant women and babies when you mc I think, they seem to be literally everywhere. It's tough I know :hugs:
Oh, and the rule, to post what we pee on I think this is a good rule :)

Hpfl4 I think it is a symptom. I'm hoping since I don't remember anything anyway, the opposite will be true for me lol


----------



## JessyG

I had hardly any ewcm this month anni, maybe one time one day if that. Still hoping for the best for you all and me.

I have gotten quite excited about the idea of a christmas baby. 5dpo for me today. Another 5 days until i plan on testing ugh!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Daisies11

I had hardly any ewcm this month, like Jessy maybe 1 time 1 day. I remember when ttc our son I had very little, and so was drinking grapefruit juice since that's supposed to increase it and I'm sure that that did help and I conceived that month. Going to try some this month, I like grapefruit juice anyway so can't hurt anything and may help get a baby on the way.

It would be lovely to have a little bundle just in time for Christmas, let's hope some of you ladies have them on the way!


----------



## happycupcake

We used Conceive Plus this cycle to hopefully help.
Will post my ICs from today. First with fmu, and the other this afternoon but I don't see anything. 7dpo today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0309.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0310.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0448.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0449.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ladders

Annio I'm really sorry must be so hard for you. I was lucky really as I fell pregnant with dd straight after my misscarridge so although I had major anxiety everytime I went toilet I didn't have the feeling I should still be carrying that baby.

On ewcm I never really have any and after a few cycles when ttc before I tried evening primrose oil and then got loads so iv stocked up for next month!

Cupcake 7dpo would early to get a bfp so I no no way out yet!

And eek my cheapies are here when to test when to test??


----------



## ladders

Ah man I cracked already and bfn!
Poo!
 



Attached Files:







20170406_182840.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JessyG

Oh my goodness did i have some cramps this evening. It was horrendous and went right down my leg. It made me feel really sea sick aswell. I just cant believe even if i was pregnant that i would feel something so quickly. I am only 5 maybe 6dpo.


----------



## JessyG

Anni i am so sorry it must be incredibly hard.

Ladders, it is early if you have lots of tests just keep going!!


----------



## citrusfruit

I got used to the idea of a Christmas baby too! But never mind. Really sad for all you who have had losses, it must be so so hard. Hoping for sticky beans all round.

Liking the post what you pee on rule, hopefully it will encourage me to be a little more choosy about how often I pee on sticks next month!

Cupcake, I've realised that although I did use this brand of ICs last time, they only arrived on the cycle I conceived. So I haven the actually seen a true negative although I did get a negative on these actually at 8 dpo last time. I am seeing on your tests what I saw on mine and got excited about - a kind of shadow where the line should be? Do you see that or do I just have line eye? I think it is just how these tests are now though - I will know that for next cycle! Either that or we are both pregnant ha ha! Still early for you, keep the tests coming!


----------



## citrusfruit

Aw ladders lots of time left for bfp x


----------



## ladders

Jessy I will now and that's the problem lol, I forgot how addictive poas is! Thinking now my pack of 15 was a tad conservative!
Citrus has at got you or just thinking of next cycle because of no bfp as yet?


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, this is why I bought about thirty of them lol


----------



## citrusfruit

AF due tomorrow or sat ladders but I have had numerous bfn and starting to get AF cramps so thinking it is just a matter of time. Not all that surprised as our timing wasn't great. Must do better next month!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Aww man. I tried to upload my tests from yesterday morning and this morning but it won't work. I tried three times but I can't see a picture. I also couldn't see the picture of the file I chose I just chose the one at the top. So there's no telling what I uploaded if it worked &#128514; Sooo if it's my carpet cleaner or my dog or me and my kids then I'm sorry! It shouldn't be too weird of a picture if it's not my tests though &#128514;


----------



## citrusfruit

Hey Kim, did you press go advanced? Then manage attachments? Then once you've found the picture on your computer you also need to press upload (I think) then you can close the window, finish your post and it should be on there?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, I did all that but I use my phone instead of a computer. Does that make a difference?


----------



## citrusfruit

No shouldn't do! Not sure what else to suggest!


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus I hope af doesn't arrive! Keeping fingers crossed for you still :)

Hpfl4 is it giving you an error or anything?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Well I did some research and saw that some people download photobucket and upload them from there. I'm going to see if that works lol it's downloading now and shouldn't take long so we'll see what happens. Thank you for trying to help!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, no error message or anything! It acts like its done but when I look, there's no pictures.


----------



## happycupcake

If it doesn't happen then you could try tinypic or pic resize. I had the same issue as you when I first tried to upload a photo on here, I can't remember how I did it


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

If the photobucket doesn't work then I'll uninstall it and try one of those. Thank you!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I really hope this works

Yayyy! It worked! The bottom 2 are from yesterday 7dpo fmu and smu and the top 2 are from today at 8dpo fmu and smu
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170406_154841_zpsigtwjihw.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ladders, I had a pack of 20 that came with my opk's there was 50 of those. I've used way too many of both and will have to order more next week for next month. I do see shadows on the fmu tests from yesterday morning and this morning (top and third pic) but I'm counting them as evaps even though I could see it within the time limit but I can't tell if they have any color so I'm calling it evaps. 

Citrus, I really really hope af doesn't get you! 

I'm sorry I couldn't see any second lines on the tests that were posted before mine but it's still early for both of you ladies! 

I don't remember who posted about the lack of ewcm but I wasn't having much either the first three months trying but I got some evening primrose oil and that month I O'd early and had loads of the stuff. The next month taking them I O'd really late (even for me) but when I did finally O I did have a lot of ewcm for that month too. This month I didn't take it because I didn't want to O late again because I wanted to be able to have a chance at a December baby and if I would have O'd any later I probably wouldn't have had that chance. With that being said, I still had a lot of ewcm this month even without the evening primrose oil. IDK if it was because it was still in my system or what. 

Anyway I'm rambling so I'll just stop here lol I am soooooo happy I figured out how to post a picture!!! Thank you citrus and Happycupcake for helping me! Oh and I'm sorry it uploaded sideways and kinda blurry. It wasn't like that on my phone.


----------



## citrusfruit

AF got me guys! Knew it was coming so don't feel too bad, looking forward to the next cycle. Sorry but I can't see any lines Kim, still early though and at least I can see the picture now!

Any tests today anyone?


----------



## ladders

Ah no im sorry citrus cycle day one is the worst!!! I'm going to do another test this morning with fmu and if negative then just be waiting for af too. If negative I'd like to come on today as that would be back to my regular 25 day cycle which would be nice as the know bcp put of my system.

Kim I can't see any lines im afraid but imq generally rubbish at it! Glad you managed to upload the pic though it is nice to see everyone's pictures makes it much easier to remember whose where!


----------



## Daisies11

Morning all! Sorry to hear af came along citrus but like onwards to the next cycle!

Can anyone who's come off bcp before remember what their periods were like after? I came on late Weds PM and this morning it seems as though it's almost finished! My periods are normally a good 5 days. I can't remember if last time I came off it if my first proper period was lighter than usual or not.


----------



## ladders

Im out at got me! At least it was first thing so I didn't waste another test and I'm pleased I'm back to a 25 day cycle so quickly 

So the first 2 cycles of bcp were pretty much ntnp now I'm on a definite ttc!!! Ordering my ovulation sticks and softcups and seeing if I can get mucinex still as I'm sure that's what did it last time


----------



## happycupcake

Oh Citrus, I'm sorry af arrived :( I hope next cycle is your lucky cycle!

Hopfl4, this is interesting about the evening primrose, I used to take it years ago to try to balance hormones and I don't know why I didn't remember this before since this is what I have been trying to do! If we don't get lucky this cycle I think I will add this to my D3, B complex and folic acid regime. 
I *think* I see something on your top test, fingers crossed it gets darker for you!

Ladders, have you tested? 

I used another IC with today's fmu and I can see an obvious faint line within the timeframe but it's so faint I can't tell the colour in real life. In my photos it looks slightly pink, and when I tweaked it I was able to pull out a brighter pink which I couldn't do with my previous IC, so I don't know if this is the start of something or if this is another indent I have photographed. I posted them in my thread in the pregnancy test gallery but will post here too.
First three are unaltered except for the obvious invert and greyscale, fourth and fifth are tweaked. I can see the pink more on my photos before uploading them, however
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0633.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0634.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0635.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0642.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0643.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh exciting cupcake! Do you have any other kind of test? I'd be tempted to go get one! But then I am a test a holic! Defo see it more obviously than some of the very slight evaps I was getting x


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks Citrus <3 I have some FRERs I'm waiting to arrive, they are estimated to be here between today and Monday! If they don't arrive today at some point I will buy a pack from town this afternoon, or perhaps some Superdrug early tests, I hear they are also good. Only thing with those is the tiny window, it annoys me! So I may stick with FRER if bank balance will allow. I usually test like a crazy person and usually buy too many of the more expensive tests the further into the TWW I am, which is a rubbish habit because they are SO expensive


----------



## citrusfruit

Yes I'm genuinely really proud of myself for not going and buying another test! But I think you have a genuine reason to this time. I got my bfp on Superdrug at 9 dpo last time, so another vote for them. Never used an frer, think the Superdrug ones are cheaper too. Good luck, let us know! You might be our shot at a Christmas baby for this thread! X


----------



## JessyG

Can anyone please help me. My DD wasnt well last night fever and bright red rash on her cheeks and forehead. Doc thinks it could be slapped cheek. If i am pregnant and catch it is there a high chance i will lose the baby.

I didnt want to tell the doc as i am only 6/7dpo and not even definitely pregnant. Ugh typical. 

Sorry AF got your ladies, onwards and upwards. Still holding off testing as only has one frer and 2 digital ones so i dont think they will tell me until later on anyway.


----------



## happycupcake

Thank you, I hope so! The Superdrug tests are definitely cheaper. I bought them before ages ago but haven't had a positive on those before, but they haven't given me an evap or false positive. Have always heard good things about them but their website doesn't have good reviews for some reason! I don't know why? Because literally everyone I have read using these has always praised them.
I have always had good results with FRERs. Thankfully we haven't changed ours to the curved FRERs because many people seem to have issues with those. Why try to fix something that isn't broken! Will grab some today if they don't arrive this afternoon x


----------



## happycupcake

JessyG said:


> Can anyone please help me. My DD wasnt well last night fever and bright red rash on her cheeks and forehead. Doc thinks it could be slapped cheek. If i am pregnant and catch it is there a high chance i will lose the baby.
> 
> I didnt want to tell the doc as i am only 6/7dpo and not even definitely pregnant. Ugh typical.
> 
> Sorry AF got your ladies, onwards and upwards. Still holding off testing as only has one frer and 2 digital ones so i dont think they will tell me until later on anyway.

There are risks, but they are small. As with any illness, be sure to take extra hygiene measures i.e. extra washing hands (all the family) and using alcohol gel. Our daughter had slapped cheek and was a little off for a day with bright red cheeks, but she didn't say anything to us about it so we thought her red cheeks at first were sunburn because she had been at the beach all day that day! She was fine and the symptoms didn't last long. She was generally ok, she simply said after she felt a bit off that day but it wasn't so much so she said anything about it. I don't know if you are aware, but after having slapped cheek you are immune (I think, I'm sure I read this when she had it), so if you had it (which you probably did during childhood), then you won't catch it but I'm assuming the risk to baby is still there, but still small. Also, once having it, it isn't unusual, especially for children, to see a recurrence of red cheeks from time to time, especially if feeling a little under the weather. Our daughter has red cheeks sometimes from it, but she doesn't experience any other symptoms. They don't usually, only the red cheeks
This is the NHS link. It sounds scary, but the risks are small so don't panic
https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1112.aspx?CategoryID=54
Actually, is it still there? The risk, if you are immune? You know I can't remember. Will Google...

Here we are - https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/slapped-cheek-syndrome/Pages/Introduction.aspx
You have to scroll down a little to see about pregnancy but it reads as though if you already had it you will be immune, which sounds as if the risk isn't there during pregnancy if you are?


----------



## JessyG

Thank you. My mum doesnt recall me ever having it and my DD has been basically attached to me all night and actually rubbed her cheeks all over mine so i imagine if i am not immune i probably will get it. 

I read somewhere the chances it affecting a pregnancy before 9 weeks is almost nil so i am hoping it will be ok (if i am even pregnany that is!)


----------



## happycupcake

I have been reading the risks seem to be between 9-20 weeks. And to be honest, the chances of your mum remembering if you had it could be small if you didn't exhibit obvious symptoms. As I said, if our daughter hadn't said anything, we would have thought it was sunburn. It was only because she said her cheeks felt hot and itchy that I Googled it and realised what it was. Sometimes the symptoms aren't obvious and I think if you did have it as a child and it happened to be summer time, your mum may have thought it was sunburn if you didn't say anything! Some don't feel awful or any different, sometimes it is simply red cheeks and sometimes a rash in other places but isn't always


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm so sorry af got you citrus! Good luck for this new cycle! 

It's okay you ladies didn't see anything on my tests. I'm sure they were evaps because they were so so faint I couldn't tell if they had color. I'm glad though, that you could see it Happycupcake! Now I know I don't have line eye as bad as I thought! &#128514; 

I haven't really read all of the new posts yet I wanted to try to remember how to post the new picture haha. I'll go back and read through and reply to everyone now. 

If the picture works again, bfn at 9dpo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170407_063629_zpsmfi9zyji.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ohhhh Happycupcake!! I definitely see that line!! Yayyy! I hope it's darker for you tomorrow morning! Or whenever you decide to test again! Lol! How exciting! 

Jessy, I'm sorry your Lo isn't feeling well. I hope she feels better. I've never heard of slapped cheek so I'm no help there but looks like Happycupcake had the answer lol

Daisies, it's been ten years since I was on birth control so I don't really remember what my first real period was like after the breakthrough bleeding so I'm sorry I can't help on that subject. Good luck and let us know what you find out hun 

Ladders, I'm sorry af got you too hun. Like you said though at least now you know what your cycles will be like now. Good luck for this new cycle! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone on this thread! I really hope we all stay in touch and still comment on this thread often. I really feel like you ladies are my friends now and I hope with the new cycles starting that you ladies still hang out till the next tww &#10084;&#10084;

I am not actually expecting an early bfp for myself. I've never known anyone can actually test early since I was young when I got pregnant with dd. Then ds1. Waited a few years and when we tried for ds2 I fell pregnant on the first try and waited till I was 2 days late to test. It was a clear bfp but I have no idea if I would have gotten an early positive. The whole point of saying all that is I have such a long lp (16-18 days) that I don't know when an early bfp would even show? Would having a long lp affect the time of getting an early bfp?


----------



## JessyG

I am useless at seeing lines but i think i saw something there cupcake! 

Thanks ladies. Will just hope for the best.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Fmu on top. Smu on bottom. Not really sure if I see anything yet maybe possibly a shadow on smu if you squint really good and maybe a flashlight with one eye open :haha: 

Since it's only 9dpo I probably won't test tomorrow (if I can help it) and just test again on Sunday and probably every other day after that until either af or a bfp. I'm expecting af though because we didn't get to time dtd very well this time.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170407_083334_zpsbjdfraja.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## happycupcake

I hope everyone stays here too, it's been nice :)
Hopfl4 I can't tell! When I invert them I'm unsure if I see a super faint line. I think with the longer lp you have to take this into account but it would also depend on when implantation happened too. I know more about short luteal phases than long, but 14-16 days is average, 18 is long. But the only things I read about are about short lp being problematic. I don't think you should see too many issues, if any, with a slightly longer lp


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

It's okay I'm not sure if I see anything either. I'm just going to try to skip tomorrow and test again on Sunday. I've been trying to google about the long lp but haven't been able to really find anything on it. It's mostly short lp's that I keep seeing


----------



## ladders

Cupcake I definitely see a line! How exciting!!! How many dpo are you know? Sorry I know you will have said!


Jessyg I hope your dd feels better soon it's so horrible when they are poorly as especially as your worrying also about possible*

pregnancy, I'm pretty sure that you'd need to be further along for it to be a problem though.


Daisies my first proper af following bcp wasn't the same as normal, I had slight brown blood on and off for two days and then a very short af. This time I woke up and af here in full swing and that's how it used to be so fingers crossed back to normal now hopefully you'll be the same.*


Thanks Kim and I'll definitely be hanging around as it's the but before ovulation that stresses me out the most because I'm just worried about not getting a good one in! So to speak lol*

I'm sure a see a line on that top ic!!!!


----------



## JessyG

Hopefully we all either catch this cycle or next and can start a Dec/Jan baby club thread! 

If i am pregnant i feel really sorry for this little mite. My DD literally climbs all over me, wedges her feet into my stomach. Blah!

Where are we all from.

I am on my phone so cant see locations but i am in Scotland.


----------



## ladders

Id quite like another jan baby so I'm definitely going to get on it this month! I'm in England btw.

I'm really in two minds about whether to take epo this month. It's the only time I really get any ewcm but I'm worried that it will delay ovulation and I really don't want it to this month as the day I'm predicted to o is dh first night shift and if delayed will be in the middle of that set and we will have no chance. And for the life of me can't remember if I took it when got pregnant with dd but then can't imagine I did as was straight after mc. Ahh decisions decisions


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I hope so too Jessy! If I'm not pregnant this time I won't be on the same schedule as everyone else. I will be the following cycle though. I'm hoping that it won't take a few months for everyone to get their bfps though so hopefully all of you will be in the 1st trimester section by the time I O next time and hopefully I can meet you all there but I'm hoping that you all will still let me hang out with you all until I do O next &#128514; (I hate having such long cycles) 

Ladders, when I took the epo the first time I was so pleasantly surprised to O on cd18! It was the second cycle taking it that delayed my O even more. I asked the other ladies in the thread if they knew anything about it delaying O but none of them had heard of it so maybe it was just me? It also caused mid cycle spotting which I have never ever had. IDK what that was about because it was just before O like 3 or 4 days before so I wouldn't think it was O spotting? Either way I don't blame you for being hesitant about taking it. I probably would too if it would mean I wouldn't have a chance for that month. I hope it is an actual line and not an evap! 

I am in the United States. I'm way down south in Mobile, Alabama. Right on the gulf coast. I'm about an hour away from the gulf. My dd(14) is actually going camping with my mom and all the granddaughters to gulf shores for the week. She leaves tomorrow morning and will be back next Saturday. (my sister will be going too and they're going in a big camper trailer)


----------



## happycupcake

Hopfl4 I think there's few issues with a slightly longer lp. I will Google some more though and if I find anything I will post links :)
I know what you mean about waiting, it's the best thing to do but of course it becomes too tempting to test! 

JessyG I do hope your little girl is better soon!

Did someone ask where we all are? I think I missed this. I'm in the UK.

I tested with afternoon pee after a three hour hold with an IC which I thought I saw something on, a FRER which I saw zilch on and a Superdrug early which I saw a line on but when I took it out of the case (to photograph without the shiny screen) I couldn't see anything and of course I didn't remember to check the casing before I binned it so I'm assuming the case had a line on the plastic?! Don't know why I tested in the afternoon, I drink tons of water during the day so it was a silly idea


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies,


Sorry to those of you AF got.

Cupcake - FMU test!! I love having a good squint at other peoples' tests.

Jessy, My daughter had suspected slapped cheek while I was pregnant. Apparently most adults will have had it at some point. Also by the time the rash comes out the contagious stage is over from what I read so hopefully you should be all good for a pregnancy if you get your BFP this month.

I am symptom spotting like a crazy person over here. I have loads of spots (last time I had more than 1 at a time I was pg with DD) I have heartburn, nausea, headache, bloating. I could swear I felt a pulling just below my belly button the other day but since I'm only 4-5dpo I'm trying not to read into it. Oh also I'm starving! I've been in work today and I swear the staff and patients were sick of me wondering what else I could eat!

I'm near Manchester in the UK by the way.


----------



## happycupcake

annio84 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> Sorry to those of you AF got.
> 
> Cupcake - FMU test!! I love having a good squint at other peoples' tests.
> 
> Jessy, My daughter had suspected slapped cheek while I was pregnant. Apparently most adults will have had it at some point. Also by the time the rash comes out the contagious stage is over from what I read so hopefully you should be all good for a pregnancy if you get your BFP this month.
> 
> I am symptom spotting like a crazy person over here. I have loads of spots (last time I had more than 1 at a time I was pg with DD) I have heartburn, nausea, headache, bloating. I could swear I felt a pulling just below my belly button the other day but since I'm only 4-5dpo I'm trying not to read into it. Oh also I'm starving! I've been in work today and I swear the staff and patients were sick of me wondering what else I could eat!
> 
> I'm near Manchester in the UK by the way.

You sound like me with the symptoms at the moment! But I can't tell if it's anything other than usual PMS stuff. I can add weird feeling boobs to this, tiredness (I am always tired though), and crying about random things


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm also super emotional which is not normal for me. My boob's hurt so bad. If I accidentally bump into something or one of the kids hug me too hard it hurts so bad. But sore boob's is something I get the day of O all the way till the first day of af. I have no energy at all which isn't normal but could also be pms. My one tell tale sign of being pregnant is going to pee every five minutes which I am not doing (yet) so I'm not too hopeful for this month.


----------



## happycupcake

I didn't used to have to pee too much with my previous pregnancies so perhaps this time will be different for you. Let's hope so! :)


----------



## JessyG

All my 'symptoms' have gone so not feeling hopeful this month. Thinking it was all probably in my head anyway.

Anyone tested this morning!


----------



## annio84

A lot of people say sore boobs are their first sign! For me they've tended to come later. To be honest it's normally the months that are symptomless that are the lucky ones for me. I'm going to get some cheap tests and then start testing obsessively from tuesday when I'll definitely be at least 7dpo. I know it's too early really but I just really want to know. And I've never done the obsessive testing thing before.

Morning Jessy!


----------



## ladders

I think the cycle I conceived dd was the most symptonless of all so your definitely not out! 
Cupcake we need more pictures!

Wondering if any one can help me, when ttc last time I used softcups which were great and so thought I'd get some more in. But finding them really hard to get so someone selling a 5 quid box for 50!!!! Does anyone know a good alternative? I looked at mooncups but they sit alot lower so no good for getting the sperm back up there!


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi all

Feeling a bit sorry for myself here, cd2 and AF is really painful since having my son. Did anyone else's change? I have decided I need to go and see a doctor about it and now worrying it might be something that gets in the way of ttc :-( It's like a dragging sensation that gets worse when I stand for long periods. Only on day 1 and 2 or cycle. 

How long are your cycles usually Kim? Mine are usually 32-35 days, I usually o on cd 19. I wouldn't mind oving a little later this month though as I've got an evening out planned when I'm likely to be about 9 dpo! Would be nice to be able to drink without worrying about having implanted yet but 9 dpo would be too late if I am pregnant!

Any tests this morning?


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus I think it wouldn't hurt to visit your doctor. Mine are usually much more painful in the first day or two but I can't remember whether this changed after having children. It probably isn't anything that could get in the way of ttc though, but they may be able to help somehow :hugs:

Ladders, try a MeLuna cup. They are about £15 ish and you can choose between a whole range of softness and lengths. I find I don't seem to have much room in there and I'm quite short, so the Mooncup I found uncomfortable to wear and it always leaked. I haven't mastered the MeLuna but it does fit better, I got the shorty. 

I have tested today but I think the lines on the ICs are indents because they don't seem to be any different today at 9dpo. My FRER and Superdrug early don't have any lines on them as far as I can see
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1687.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1716.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1689.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1711.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1712.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## happycupcake

IC from today with fmu and then today's and yesterday's compared, dried. Yesterday's at the top
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1708.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1709.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1710.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1717.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1718.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh cupcake I'm sorry, those ICs are rubbish aren't they. I won't trust them next month till I have a definite line, I definitely won't bother squinting at them for hours looking for lines that mean nothing. Hugs x


----------



## JessyG

I bought 2 more tests from Asda earlier so i now have 5 but two are digi and say use on day of missed period. I really want to test tomorrow before my OH goes away but ill only be 8dpo and i am rubbish at squinting for lines so if i can i want to wait until i should see a fairly obvious line (if i am pregnant that is).

Cupcakes 9dpo is early so keep on testing! Shame the other tests had a shadow that sucks


----------



## ladders

Thanks cupcake I'll look into those!! And I wasn't sure if I could see something on the Superdrug one but there's a good chance I'm starting to get line eye lol 

Citrus I'm sorry your having a rough day, I haven't noticed my af being worse after baby but only my 2nd real one, but definitely worth a Dr visit just to make sure all ok.

I'm looking at o and cycle day 11 if usual cycle so hoping all my stuff if ordered comes in plenty of time!


----------



## citrusfruit

Any symptoms jessy? Looking forward to seeing some tests soon, but sorry you will be on your own for them, that sucks. 

I'm kind of living through your testing, everyone. Feeling really broody and wanting to get going with cycle 2! I feel like it is absolutely ages till I o, definitely agree with whoever said the wait to o is worse than the tww.


----------



## JessyG

Sorry citrus i forgot to answer. Day 1 and 2 of my period has always been pretty unpleasant pain wise and do think it has gotten worse since baby. 

Really sore back but thats not a pregnancy symptoms jusy over did it today. I have a super weak back since having an epidural and c section. I am constantly living with back pain. Sort of dreading late pregnancy and how it will affect my back.

Who else has tested today? 

My OH says there is no chance i am pregnant this month.....you cant beat encouragement like that.


----------



## happycupcake

Oh Jessy, I'm sorry you OH said this! There IS a chance, though! And if you have trouble squinting, you could always allow us to do the squinting for you ;)
Re back pain, perhaps when you do get pregnant, if you aren't already of course, you could ask for physiotherapy? You could also try yoga and tai chi, both of which are safe in pregnancy from early on onwards, if done with pregnancy in mind


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, maybe I just have really bad line eye but I'm sure I see a really really faint line on your frer? (I use my phone so I can zoom in a lot and make it huge and very close up so easier to see maybe?) I can't see it on the invert though or on the ic's. We don't have the superdrug tests here so I can't comment on the line on the screen thing. I've also never heard of the MeLuna softcups. I wonder if they have those in the US? Also what is physiotherapy during pregnancy? And maybe I will be one of the ones who don't pee often during the 2ww. Having to go every 5 minutes is what prompted me to test in all my previous pregnancies so hopefully this time will be different or if I do end up being pregnant then maybe it'll come once I get closer to af? 

Anni, your symptoms sound promising! I also have to know so I say test although I'm a poasa lol! 

Jessy, no symptoms is a symptom is what a lot of women on here say!! You never know, you may be one of the lucky ones that get a bfp on 8dpo? You'll never know till you test lol &#128521; I also like examining tests to see if we can see a possible maybe a squinter of a line lol I also have had really bad back pain since the epidural with my youngest. If I over do it during the day my back will hurt so bad right in the area where the guy gave me the epidural last. I think it has something to do with him being new (although I'm sure he went to school and had to do it several times do get his license) and he had to stick me three times because he couldn't find the right spot between the bones? IDK... I would have had to kick dh in the behind for saying you're not pregnant this early on &#128514; tell him to think positive! Lol 

Ladders, here we have a diva cup. IDK if you guys have them there but I've heard a lot of women here swear by them when ttc so maybe that's another one you can check out too. Hopefully you're ic's or whatever brand it was you ordered comes soon so you can join in on the testing and obsessing! Lol! 

Citrus, Awwww hun I'm sorry you're feeling bad! Maybe a doctor visit will help you figure out why it's so painful now and may be able to give you something that will help. But hopefully you won't need it next time because you'll be pregnant! I used to have a normal 28 day cycle until the mc. Then my cycles changed to being anywhere from 38-45 days. I did go to the Dr to see if something went wrong or what happened to change my cycles so much and she said not to worry that everything looks fine just that sometimes that happens after mc for a while and as long as I'm O'ing on my own there's nothing to worry about. I haven't been back and it's been a year since I've gone and my cycles are still crazy. Guess I could say I'm lucky though because I've seen some women on here with 60-100 day cycles and I definitely do not want that! Sometimes I think the waiting to O is worse then sometimes the 2ww (3ww for me) is worse. I guess it just depends on if I think I'm in with a shot or not. I'm sorry I'm talking way too much. I am actually proud of myself though because I didn't test this morning! And me being a poasa and knowing I have the tests to test that's a hard thing for me to not test lol I will be testing in the morning again though. 9 dpo today.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm so sorry for writing you guys a novel lol!


----------



## ladders

Ha ha Kim that's fine that's what we are here for and I need novels to help me get through to o day! Which feels so long away I really feel for you ladies with long cycles it must be so freaking frustrating. 
I'm feeling a bit bummed out too today citrus it must be cycle day 3 blues, I think after the rough time in the #1 I kinda thought it might be really quick this time and is just come off the pill and then realise I couldn't remember when I last had af then test and have bfp. Now I'm starting to think it's going to be like last time where slowly but surely everyone gets there bfp and I'm just sat here! God I hate af!

Kim let us know once you've tested!

Cupcake when are you testing next?

Jessy my dh is the king of one lined encouragement like that it's bloody annoying but think they just worry about us getting our hopes up to much and then being extra upset when af arrives or bfns. Just brush it off and carry on, I firmly believe now the less they know the better for everyone!


----------



## JessyG

Well i tested this morning. BFN. cannot for the life of me work out how to post it! Not even a squint of a shadow or line. Nada, zilch! Wish i hadnt now as i was blissfully ignorant thinking i possibly could be pregnant. *sigh*


----------



## JessyG

Nothing &#128546;&#128546;
 



Attached Files:







20170409_063724_zpsbmiem1as.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## annio84

Citrus, I can't say mine are worse but I do have endo so I feel your pain. Definitely go see your gp, they may be able to help.

Cupcake, I swear I see something on the bottom left test. 

Kim thanks, most of it has settled down except the headache and the hunger. Tmi, I've been having really snotty cm for a few days which has now changed to milky. As I say I'm only about 6dpo so trying not to read too much into it. Can't wait to see your test 

Ladders I'm sorry your feeling down. I have everything crossed for you this cycle.

Did I miss anyone? Sorry if I did.


----------



## annio84

Just realised I missed Jessy, I don't know if it's my phone or I have line eye but something is catching my eye on your test.


----------



## JessyG

I cant see anything at all. I even tried to tweak it but nothing. I know its early but slightly disheartening non the less. 

How is everyone today? Where are you cycle wise Anni?


----------



## annio84

I think 6dpo, if I've been following correctly you're only a day or so ahead of me aren't you?


----------



## JessyG

Yeah thinking i am 8dpo today. I have no idea really because its my first month bc and i estimated ovulation aswell haha. All in all i am winging it this month. 

Will you test as early at 8dpo or leave it a bit longer.


----------



## citrusfruit

Yeh Kim we like novels in this group! Just shows you are reading carefully and replying to everyone so don't apologise! 

How long did it take everyone to conceive number 1? We were really lucky and caught on month 2 so now I'm worrying we won't be so lucky this time! I think I will be really hacked off if not pregnant this month as I feel it shouldn't take longer than the first which is of course nonsense as every pregnancy is different! CD 3 is rubbish, isn't it ladders!!! I think it's the emotional switch between 'I might be pregnant' to 'I'm not and I might not be for months!' Really hard.

Lucky that you o on day 11 though, I have to wait until day 19 or somewhere around there!! Snoooze.

Kim did you test today? Sorry about the bfn jessy :-(


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks anni. Endo must be tough, I was a bit worried about that but think it's unlikely as periods are regular and not very heavy. I don't know, I'll get it checked.


----------



## JessyG

We got pregnant cycle 2 first time. I think i came off my pill in the October and i was pregnant in December. I know i was about 6 weeks by Christmas. I was fretting it would takes ages and it didnt and now i am starting to feel the same this time. 

Thats part of the reason my OH thinks its unlikely i would get pregnant this cycle as it was our first month ttc. 

Citrus where are you now in your cycle? I am losing track of everyones cd!


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry, it was me who said we should pop it at the bottom of every post to help keep track but forgot!

CD2 here - ruuubbbbbish!! I hate the CDs where I am definitely not pregnant and can't do anything about it either!


----------



## happycupcake

Hopfl4 I think you can get MeLuna in the US. It's Germany based I think, but I'm sure I have seen YouTube reviews from those in the US on them too. 

JessyG don't give up hope, especially since you can't be certain where in your cycle you are! You may see a bfp soon, fingers crossed :)

I hope everyone else is ok! I'm sorry I did read all replies but I don't remember everything, scatterbrained. 

Tested with fmu, don't see anything on the FRER and the IC has the same faint line so have to assume they aren't genuine lines. My chart is all over the place which is unusual for me, I have started taking vitamin D3 and B complex so I don't know if this could have done it.
Top is fmu the other smu, fourth and fifth tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2627.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2634.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2633.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2628.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2629.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## happycupcake

FRER and chart
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2635.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 11









IMG_2632.jpg
File size: 68.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ladders

Jessy I'm sorry that you can't see anything yet on test, still early though so your definitely not out but I know how rubbish it is to resist testing and then test and see a bfn


Annio when are you planning on testing ? How do you feel you did this cycle?


Citrus it took us 9 months (10 cycles) to get pregnant the first time and then mc but got pregnant straight after so all together 10 months and I really really don't want it to take that long again and that's partly why I'm feeling a bit bummed today.*


Cupcake I see something on the second test in the first picture!


----------



## JessyG

The most annoying thing is it gave my OH ammo to say, told you it wouldnt happen this month. &#128074;

Oh no ladders i really hope it happens a lot quicker this time. 

Cupcake how annoying that there is a line on the ic and not the frer. Is one more sensitive than the other?


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, 

Jessy, it's so early, a bfn at 8dpo means nothing. 

Cupcake, how frustrating for you. When is AF due?

We conceived DD on the 4th cycle of trying and the second time took 3 months and we were really not trying that hard. Now I'm a woman possessed!

I will probably test on tuesday or wednesday. Probably tuesday because I'm going to wales for a couple of days without DH on the wednesday. I'm feeling pretty confident this month actually but I'm trying to talk myself down a bit because I don't want to get my hopes up too much. 

Kim did you test today? 

Hope everyone's had a lovely sunday.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

10 dpo today and bfn from what I can see. I haven't really had a chance to read everything yet just glanced through real quick. I'll go back and read and reply
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170409_115016_zpsfwp3jzsm.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## annio84

Sorry it's not a bfp Kim. You're not out until the :witch: gets you though.


----------



## Daisies11

Sorry no bfps yet, but there's still time for you to get your bfps Jessy & Kim. Fingers crossed for you too this week annio!

First time round we conceived on cycle 3, and at that we knew cycle 1 was definitely not going to happen as we hardly had chance to dtd that month. It feels as though that's putting pressure on for it to not take longer this time.

We've been chatting over the weekend and thinking of just taking it easy this month. We go on holiday in May, so we'll have plenty of time to dtd then and enjoy the holiday without potentially being at a point where morning sickness is setting in. Plus I can then indulge in some cocktails while away!

I say that now though, let's see how I feel when it gets to that week!

I think we'll still try, but just when we want to have sex rather than in order to try and get a baby cooking.


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders this is what I was wondering myself, wasn't sure.

Jessy, the ICs are meant to be 10miu, FRER is 12.5miu so marginally more sensitive, although many don't seem to see any obvious lines on ICs until after a better test shows a line. Some do, some don't so everyone is different. You find many are dented and scratched too which doesn't help! 

Anni af is due Thursday or Friday, I'm 10dpo today

Hopfl4, I don't think I see anything on today's :( but I am sure there's something on the other test above it! Keep testing :)

Daisies, there's much to be said about taking the more relaxed approach. If I had a quid for every lady I heard say they got their lucky month when they decided to simply relax, I would be rich


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

We must have a big time zone difference between all of you and me &#128514; I posted my tests at about 10:30 am here but I actually got on when I got up to cook dh breakfast and lunch before he left for work this morning at 4am and there were already a few replies but I couldn't read them all and had to finish cooking his breakfast. I've been super busy today with the boys. All 3 are out of school for the week for spring break. Dd is gone camping with my parents and sister with all the granddaughters so I had to find something to entertain the boys with while dh was at work today. 

Ladders, I'm sorry you're feeling bummed today. I hope tomorrow is a better day for you. I hope it doesn't take very long this time for you to conceive. I have a feeling everyone here will pass me up with the bfps so I know the feeling you're talking about. 

Jessy, when I zoomed in on my phone I think I can see a line there too. But if not, 8dpo is still very early so still plenty of time for that bfp! Maybe your OH is just trying to protect your feelings and that's why he's saying that? Doesn't make it any better but it could just be his way of protecting you? 

Anni, I like the woman possessed comment lol! If you're confident this month then I really really hope you get your bfp on Tuesday. I actually can't wait to see your tests now! I also had the snotty cm you mentioned then it went to creamy for a day. Creamy mixed with ewcm for a day and now today back to snotty and stringy. Hopefully this will be a good thing for us! 

Citrus, have you ever been tested for any kind of endo or pcos? I don't think that's what caused the pain just curious. The first month dh and I started ttc this time my first af was painful now that I think about it. I hate the cds too and the waiting to O and then the 2-3ww too lol some cycles are better than others though. When I was 16 I had abnormal paps and had to go back for another one. On the second one I was told I had precancer cells and had to have a biopsy then the leap procedure. After that my gyno told me it would probably be impossible for me to get pregnant and if I did then I would most likely not carry to term. So, when dh and I started to become sexually active on new year's eve when I was 17 we never even used any form of protection and he never tried to stop either. (we were young and not very experienced or educated on pregnancy. We were just going by what the Dr told me a few month before) anyway 10 months later I noticed I was starving to death one day and ate everything in sight which I never did before. I hardly ever ate anything back then and was tiny. Well I got him to take me to Walmart and we bought 2 ept tests and tested at 10pm that night and it was positive! To say we were shocked and scared would have been an understatement lol! Well she was born when I was 18 and everyone told me I couldn't get pregnant while breastfeeding...... Well..... When she was 4 months old I go to the Dr for a check up and he comes in the room saying "congratulations, you're pregnant!" &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561; well ds1 was born 5 days before dd first birthday. I got the mirena iud after that but had problems with it a few years later and had it removed. Got on the pill and when we were 21 and 22 decided to try for another. I got pregnant the first month off of the pill and ds2 was born. I didn't take any birth control after that we just used the pull out method and it worked for the first 7 years. We decided we wanted to try for our last baby between the ages of 30-35. Well about 16 months ago we were pleasantly surprised with another pregnancy. We were devastated when we lost that baby 14 months ago. It took a while for dh to decide he was ready to try again after that because of how upset I was. But in November of last year we started trying again and that leads us to today 5 months later and still no bfp. I genuinely believed we would conceive on the first try but we haven't yet. I often tell dh that I wonder if maybe we waited too late to try again. I'm 32 now and he's 33. Sorry this reply was so long. 

Happycupcake, I'll check out the MeLuna softcups and see if maybe that will help for next cycle. Honesty I'm so scatterbrained I have to write down lil notes and who it's from so I can reply haha. I'm sorry I don't know anything about charts so Im not much help there. When I zoomed in on the ic's I can see a line today! I also see the line on the 1st and 2nd pic of your frer. I think my ic's have indents too. I also would be rich if I had a dollar for every time someone told me to relax. 

Daisies, good luck on waiting if that's what you want to do. I don't know if I would be able to do that though. Not to sound cliche (sp?) but maybe just maybe taking a more relaxed approach it'll happen. (lol! Happycupcake!) 

I'm glad you ladies like novels because I talk wayyyy too much Hahaha!


----------



## JessyG

Todays test. I thought i could see a shadowy line there but this test is pretty old so dont know if its still ok to use. I have a few more tests so mightvdo it again with SMU and the attached one is with FMU.

Hope everyone is well today! 

Kim - its 6:44am here if that helps. Snore my DD has no what sleep is!
 



Attached Files:







20170410_062054_zpsjb5jgev8.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooooh jessy I see it and that seems a more trustworthy test than the ICs?! 

Wow Kim, so you have spent the whole of your 20s being a mother, that's quite something. I'm sure 32 is not too late, I'm 30 and still before a lot of my friends here, lots of them are leaving it later. I have to say, I did conceive last time on holiday so we were also relaxed! I think it's all well and good if you have a holiday or something like that booked but it's hard to take the relaxed approach alongside the grind of daily life. Having to keep up every other day dtd is just too difficult I think.

Never been tested for anything like that but don't really think it is either of those. It feels linked to weak pelvic floors following my first birth as it's that kind of pressure and has only been since ds was born. I will call the docs today and get an appt. I'm sure they will just suggest the pill for the pain which will not be helpful! 

Good luck to anyone testing today. CD4 here so through the worst!


----------



## JessyG

Least you are through the worst citrus! When do you O usually? 

I cant see anything now its all dried so assuming it was just my eyes playing tricks on me or the test was too old to be reliable. Was gonna test again with SMU but not sure there is much point wasting a test. 

My OH left again yesterday afternoon but hopefully back on thursday night which is better than last week.


----------



## happycupcake

Hopfl4 (are you Kim? Did you say this somewhere? Or is someone else Kim? Lol!), I got pregnant with my first at 17 too, had him at 18. We were ntnp, I had been told (for reasons I can't go into right now) that it could be difficult for me to get pregnant so naively I assumed it wouldn't happen or if it did it wouldn't happen for years. It's funny how you think when you are a teen, you take everyone's word as gospel much of the time I think. When I had my second at 29 I was told because I was breastfeeding I wouldn't ovulate so therefore wouldn't fall pregnant so we dtd on a few occasions and didn't think about contraception, our son was only 12 weeks when we found out we were expecting our daughter and I hadn't had a period in between so didn't know how far along I was, turns out I was about the same gestation as when we tested positive with our son. Second child we conceived on our third cycle. I can't remember how long we were ntnp with my first.
So are you and your husband high school sweethearts? 

Citrus, I think reaching CD4 is when you start feeling good, af is almost ready to pack her bags and leave, and you know then it's only a matter of time to ov. Af is the most uninteresting part of the cycle, there isn't any looking at symptoms or anything to do, isn't anything to watch out for, you don't have to pee on anything... it's boring! And frustrating. And painful. But the positive of it is it's clearing the way for some fresh new baby making to start :)

Jessy I think I may see something on your test. I'm wondering if smu may be better for you? For some it is! But if you don't and there is a proper line forming, it should be a little clearer tomorrow :)

I tested with fmu and stuck another test in water to see if I would see the same faint lines on that too and I can't tell! My mistake was dipping my test then leaving it a few minutes while I washed my hands to dip the other in water so they didn't develop at the same time. Will do another with smu and water at the same time instead


----------



## JessyG

Oh cupcake a control is a good idea, you should be able to see if its dodgy test batch that way. 

I will test tomorrow morning again and see but not feeling too hopeful. 

Funny i was on photobucket and found a picture of my tests from when i found out i was pregnant with my DD. *sniff* seems like so long ago now.


----------



## Daisies11

Happycupcake/Kim, you're both right, I think being relaxed can help. Last time we found out I was pregnant the day after we got back from a weeks holiday. Bub was obviously in there the whole time we were away, but I do wonder if just being relaxed did the job and helped him to stick as my mind really wasn't focused on babies that month. I'm hoping to try and be a bit more chilled about it all this month as I have a tendency to be neurotic and impatient, both of which are probably not helpful in ttc. We'll see how that goes. Another reason for wanting to maybe hold off this month is because we're flying on holiday. I know lots of pregnant women fly all the time, but I just feel a bit unsure if it's so early on, and I'd hate to be overseas if something went wrong.

In saying all that, I can already feel myself abandoning this train of thought as I was thinking the same as happycupcake earlier that af is boring, and I'm waiting for her to clear off and wait for signs of ovulation and then symptom spot like a crazy lady! 

I never know what I'm supposed to be looking for on tests so I'll not comment on any - I can only ever see them once they're mega obvious! I like looking and trying to see though!


----------



## JessyG

I am the same daisies, can never see the faint lines. I spent a good 20 mins twisting and turning mine this morning and then thought i am not gonna believe i am pregnant until i see a super obvious positive line anyway! 


Been feeling very obvious period pains today booo! Think it may come in the next day or so. Sucks but its exactly the same cramps/pains i get before AF due so cant even put it down to pregnancy symptoms. 

How is everyones monday going?


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy I had those pains the day I found out I was pregnant with my daughter, sometimes they are a sign too. 
I think it's frustrating though at the same time, that so many things could be PMS/usual lead up to af or pregnancy symptoms.

I tested with my smu and water and I can't tell if there's any difference. I do see the faintest of faint lines on the top test which is with my smu, but I don't know if I'm seeing the same on the other test with water? Will post them, first unaltered, then tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3499.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_3500.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JessyG

Did you test again with SMU cupcake. I took apart my test from this morning and could def see the start of a pink line but am now convincing myself it was because the test was old (no idea how long its been in my drawer) and no expiration date on it. I took another at lunch time and BFN so i am at a loss. Will try again tomorrow. Horrendour lower back pain all weekend and feels like my internal organs are gonna fall out my ass....usual AF signs for me hahaha


----------



## happycupcake

JessyG said:


> Did you test again with SMU cupcake. I took apart my test from this morning and could def see the start of a pink line but am now convincing myself it was because the test was old (no idea how long its been in my drawer) and no expiration date on it. I took another at lunch time and BFN so i am at a loss. Will try again tomorrow. Horrendour lower back pain all weekend and feels like my internal organs are gonna fall out my ass....usual AF signs for me hahaha

I edited my post above yours to add the photos :)

I would buy a new test if you can't be sure if it's past its expiration date. Do you have photos?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jessy, I literally just lol'd! At that comment haha (so not in a rude way. Just the way you said it lol) but I'm going to screen shot what I see on my phone and post them for both of you Jessy and happycupcake (oh and yes I'm Kim lol) so you can see what I'm seeing on your tests.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I edited it a little for you, Jessy. Can you see what I'm seeing? There's an obvious line but the quality of photobucket sucks. When I zoomed in all the way on my phone and turned the brightness all the way up there is a clear full pink line! I'm so excited to see what tomorrow's test will be for you!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170410-122224_zpsjnibjzzm_edit_1491845317775_zpsjwmm6ykv.jpeg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, I also edited yours a bit too. I can see a line on both the tests you did but the one without the water is darker on my end! I hope this is also the start of a bfp for you! I'm also excited to see what tomorrow's test will be for you as well! Wait... It uploaded Jessy's test lol hold on.... &#65533;&#65533;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170410-122224_zpsjnibjzzm_edit_1491845317775_zpsjwmm6ykv.jpeg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I hope this one is yours Happycupcake

It was lol! OK now to figure out how to delete pictures off photobucket... &#128514;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170410-122131_zpscue7mpx4_edit_1491845832596_zpsgz5muzi3.jpeg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## citrusfruit

Woah that's some great editing Kim! Defo lines on both jessy and cupcakes test from these pics! Excited for you guys too.

And also YES jessy about your insides falling out this is exactly me!!!! Such a hideous feeling! Normally o on day 19 or there abouts. Hate waiting for that's temp rise every day!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I was going to take notes and reply so I don't forget what to say. But I don't have time right now lol but I know the feeling you're talking about, jessy. I'm 11 dpo today and since 9dpo I've been really crampy especially at night. Maybe it's something maybe it's not. I didn't test this morning but will again tomorrow morning. I'm not really hopeful for this month though. It's just a feeling I'm getting. I'll go back in a little while and actually respond to everyone. Thanks citrus. I'm learning this photobucket app. I wasn't sure if you ladies would be able to see it or not.


----------



## annio84

Looks like it's been busy on here while I've been at work.

Excited to see more tests tomorrow!

I'm 7dpo today and had pink cm this afternoon and an achey pain low down on the right. I'm going to try to hold out until Friday to test but can't promise I'll be that strong willed. Friday would have been my dad's birthday though so would have been a nice day for a bfp!


----------



## JessyG

Thanks Kim. I just wish i hadnt used that test cause it was soo old so its created a lot of doubt in my mind as to whether it was even genuine. 

Only thing i can do i guess is test in the morning. I have a FRER so will use that and see whats the score.


----------



## JessyG

Oh Anni that would be nice to see a bfp on friday.


----------



## ladders

Cycle day 4 - it sucks*


Thought starting each day with what cycle day/dpo we are on might help us all keep track &#128522;*


Kim wow your little ones really came along when they wanted!! But hoping it's not age because I think I'm the oldest one here! Turn 34 in June and dh 37, definitely don't feel it though! When expecting dd I was classed as an "older mum" whilst all I was thinking was "am I old enough to look after a person!!" Lol. And I'm really sorry for your loss I definitely know how that feels and does terrify me slightly trying again.


So exciting to see peoples tests! I'm convinced we are having a least one Xmas Baby!!!


So my ovulation tests came today and says to start testing on day 8 so Friday. I'm counting down because I have the overwhelming urge to piss on a stick! Well that's how I read poas anyways &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Anni that could be implantation how exciting


----------



## happycupcake

Thank you, Kim! And it's good to know this is your name lol
I see what you are seeing, on Jessy's. I hope it progresses! I see too what you saw on mine, although it's slightly annoying these ICs clearly seem to give lines with any liquid put on them. I have seen millions of people getting barely there lines or blank tests on these particular tests up until af is due and then a line appears as if by magic so could be lucky. Af due Thursday or Friday so will see.
Someone said about spotting, sounds like IB to me


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh anni hopefully IB! Keep us posted, hope you can hold out!

Can't wait to see the tests in the morning ladies.


----------



## happycupcake

I think I will use my FRER tomorrow and if it's blank then at least I can be pretty sure I can expect af later in the week. It's becoming too annoying using these ICs and questioning whether what I can see is real or an indent. I think I will have given it plenty of time to see an accurate result by 12dpo, although I don't think I will see anything to be honest. I think hormones have been imbalanced. I found evening primrose in liquid form which I'm happy with since I have a problem swallowing pills so will order some. Tried Conceive Plus this cycle but may try Preseed instead and will use my MeLuna. I didn't think of it before but you do lose rather a lot of the swimmers after (I'm assuming this is what people use a soft cup for other than af, unless people enjoy wearing them...? Lol! It's a new thing to me)


----------



## JessyG

Girls i need you help. I took a frer this morning with fmu. After a minute i am pretty sure it looked blank so just went back to bed (packet says it should come up in 45 seconds) anyway we got up about 30 mins later and i saw this. I dunno how long it took to develop into this as i went back to bed. I thought you werent meant to read results after it dries but it looks like a pink line to me? Does that mean its invalid?
 



Attached Files:







20170411_062551_zpsygkrnlbg.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JessyG

I took it out of the case as the glare on the case was annoying me but i have read you shouldnt take thd test apart either doh! So i am gonna take another test with SMU and see what happens. I only have one more FRER left so dont want to use it until tomorrow morning so will use the last asda cheapie i have. I dont remember this with my first. Pretty sure i waited until af was due or within a day or so anyway and got an obvious line straight away, this waiting is killing me.


----------



## ladders

Cupcake that's exactly what I want to use one for!!! Usually after Drs I jump straight up to go toilet and clean up (sorry tmi)! But that's no good for the swimmers but I hate laying there if not a way to keep them in lol. If also ordered some and some conceive plus to try. Hoping it comes Friday as due to o Tues so I want a good one sun and mom

Jessy I definitely see something ! Maybe it's time to invest in a digital one? When do you think you'll test again?


----------



## citrusfruit

Jessy with this and yesterday's test I think you are PREGNANT! I am calling our first :bfp: but show us the results of smu! Neither of those lines looked like evaps to me. I won't say congrats yet but really hoping I will be after the next test...


----------



## citrusfruit

Ps. This soft cups thing is interesting me. Do you leave them in all night if you bd at bedtime?! I can't even figure out how they sit...but also hate the wet feeling after bd


----------



## JessyG

Will do. I still feel a little unsure. I havent even told my OH! I will once he i have taken a digi cause that will say pregnant or not pregnant and he cant deny it then!


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh jessy my OH is the same! Don't think I even showed him the test first time round. It's because we've looked at enough negative and positive on here to know the difference!


----------



## JessyG

BFN on the asda test. Soo utterly confused now.
 



Attached Files:







20170411_091653_zpsynp1qiad.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ladders

Definitely get a digital jessy it might be too much looking getting in the way! The clearblue ones say can test up to 4 days before af!

Citrus yes you can leave softcups in for 12 hours so I put one in straight after. With a bit of preseed or conceive plus smeared around it to protect the sperm and then go to sleep without getting up! Works great! Problem having though is last time you could get a box of 24 for next to nothing now I'm struggled to find them and if can it's at an ridiculous price!


----------



## citrusfruit

I don't think that is a bfn jessy, there is a definite line there? How many dpo are you? I think things will come clearer in the next few days but I really do think you are pregnant. Sorry you feel in limbo, that is the problem with early testing.


----------



## JessyG

I think it looks more like a line when you zoom in but in real life there isnt anything obvious other than a possible indent. I will test again with fmu. I am 11 dpo i think. 
I prefer the frer ones so will that tomorrow. Dont think i tested this early with my first.


----------



## citrusfruit

Ok, good luck tomorrow. I think it would be really unlucky if none of your lines were real lines. Rooting for you!


----------



## JessyG

Thanks me too! I want to just keep testing all day but reckon because i am early fmu is the best one for me to use.


----------



## ladders

Keeping my fingers crossed for you jessy!! Really hoping your our first one. I'd be wanting to test all day too and I reckon everytime I went I'd be putting some in a cup to see if strong and then testing lol


----------



## annio84

I hate to be a negative nelly but I got a really clear line on one of those last month but negative on other tests. Are they the rapid result ones from Asda? Apparently they're not very sensitive. I have everything crossed for you but think you should definitely pee on something else!


I'm at work hiding in the clinic so will catch up with everyone else later.


----------



## JessyG

The pink line was the FRER and yhe negative was on the asda one. Which did you have a positive on ladt month. I am trying not to get too excited about. I have 2 tescp digital ones aswell but holding off them until thurs fri when AF should be due.

I may only be 10dpo but may also be 11dpo so not sure if my positive was a false one.


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, you mean you buy disposable soft cups? A MeLuna or other soft cup similar is reusable, you only have to rinse them during the duration of use and then sterilise by boiling them for five minutes. 

Jessy, I haven't had a pink line on a FRER that hasn't been positive. I have had plenty of completely blank FRERs and they haven't developed any kind of line after any length of time, so I would say there's a good chance you are pregnant! Give it a day or so and try another FRER. Don't try a digi until you see a definite line you know you have seen develop, because they aren't as sensitive and I would hate for you to feel disheartened by using a digi too early. I think the Clearblue digis with conception indicator are 25miu, but the others are anywhere from 50-100miu.
Also, whilst you can sometimes see a line develop within a minute, you can leave them for ten or fifteen minutes max (I can't remember which) to read them.

Citrus, you can leave a cup in for up to 12 hours like someone above said, I think Anni? They are excellent if you can get the hang of them, you have to have a good feel for your cervix to get placement correct, fold them in a way which suits you and make sure it pops open inside otherwise they leak. They can be awkward to get the positioning right but they are worth persevering with.

I did my FRER with my fmu today and in a certain light I *think* I can see a line but I don't know if it's real. I have unaltered and tweaked so will post both. I looked at the other FRER I used the other day, which I know I shouldn't have looked at, and it has a definite line there which has colour. The FRER I used before that, is still blank. So I don't know what to think. 12dpo today, would have thought if genuine I would be seeing a more obvious line? My chart and temps are still all over the place but I barely slept last night, my youngest son was up with constipation and was literally waking in pain every half hour all night long so I doubt this has done much for my temps today!

Anyway, first is unaltered, next is tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4025.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 10









IMG_4026.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## citrusfruit

Maybe I will look into them if we don't get lucky this cycle then. 

All these lines are very strange, like I said before I've done lots of tests and always been totally blank if negative. Can definitely see something on yours cupcake but agree on feeling it should be darker if 12 dpo. How long is your LP usually? Shouldn't be too long to wait for an answer for you both, flipping tests!

CD 5 here, AF getting lighter. Hooray!


----------



## happycupcake

I know sometimes you won't see an obvious line until af is due, it depends on so many things but usually if there isn't a pregnancy I would have completely blank tests without question, and when I have been pregnant they are usually darker. Twice I have had super faint lines on a FRER and ICs and then a slightly late af. 
My lp is between 12-15 days with an average of 14


----------



## JessyG

What does lp mean? I am not great at the abbreviations haha.


----------



## happycupcake

JessyG said:


> What does lp mean? I am not great at the abbreviations haha.

Luteal phase :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I finally had time to take notes and reply! I'm also 12dpo today and completely forgot to test this morning! How could I forget?! I guess I was still half asleep when I got up to make dh breakfast this morning lol I have a TMI question. When in the lp and are cramping and get frisky with dh. Does it make the cramping stop or worse? I was cramping pretty bad last night and dtd then the cramping only lasted a few minutes longer then stopped all together? ....Weird... Sorry for asking. Was just confused. Jessy and Happycupcake do you ladies want me to edit your tests again? I see lines on both your tests! I won't say congratulations till you both feel confident that you're pregnant but I do see lines! 

Citrus, yep. I've been a mom since I was 17 and although it was a struggle at first I got used to it and my babies never left my side till they were atleast 3 years old. Well, dd 3 and ds1 2. That's the first time I ever let them stay the night with my parents without me and it was so hard not having them with me that first night &#128514; I literally called to check on them every hour till my mom had to tell me they were fine, playing and having fun for the hundredth time lol! I never did have a "party phase " I was a mom during those years and never cared about it much. I don't think the 30's is too late for everyone, just me. I don't think I'm as fertile as I used to be lol I'm sorry if that's the way it sounded. That's not what I meant. I meant only me lol I could still be as fertile and just having really bad timing. I will definitely be working on that this coming up cycle if I'm not pregnant but I honestly don't think I am. I am also intrigued about the soft cups. I may give it a try next cycle. Maybe it'll help with my bad timing lol 

Jessy, time flies doesn't it?! I really miss my babies being babies and at the same time I love the young lady and young men they are becoming. They're such good kids. I've heard expired tests can be reliable too? You're tests definitely look positive to me!!! Was the asda one taken in the time frame? (the picture) I'm excited to see your next test. Try not to take it out of the case till after you take a picture to show us then a picture out of the case if you want lol! 

Happycupcake, it's crazy the things we believe as teens huh? Lol! I met my dh at 13/14. We dated on and off for a few years but have been together since we were 16/17. We've been married going on 11 years though and been together for 16 years though. I'm happy to say that we're still completely happy &#128522; after all this time. Your welcome on editing the test. I thought the line on the smu was darker than the water though. I do know the frustration of guessing if it's an actual line or not. That's why on my tests I decided to test every other day to hopefully see a progression but my super faint lines were still super faint lines as of 10dpo. Haven't tested in 2 days but will tomorrow at 13dpo so should see something if I am pregnant by then. But I'm not too hopeful. I'm sorry your LO is feeling bad. Hopefully he feels better soon and can get some relief. 

Daisies, I am also neurotic and impatient most times but for some weird reason I'm not this time. Maybe your holiday did help him implant since you weren't stressing that week. I completely understand the worry of being somewhere new that early on. 

Anni, Hopefully it was IB!! Good luck on waiting to test lol Friday will be a good day for you to test and also has a good meaning for wanting to wait and test on that particular day. 

Ladders, I think it's just me and not everyone. Sorry, I didn't mean it to sound that way. I know what you mean though I feel more nervous now about getting pregnant than I did back then. Yayyy! For your tests coming in. I always start testing too early on opk's too lol but I only use one a day till I start to see the line getting darker. Then I go to twice a day to make sure I don't miss my surge. Did you conceive easy on the soft cups? I may give it a try for next cycle. 


I can't wait to see more tests! I'm super excited for you ladies! 

I'm still really scatterbrained, boob's still really sore, I am actually going to the bathroom a lot more but I'm also drinking a lot more water so that is probably why. I've still been crampy at night. I had another weird dream the other night and forgot to mention it. That's the second time during this lp and I never dream or if I do I don't remember it at all. Cp is still high soft and closed tight cm creamy.


----------



## ladders

Kim please don't worry I didn't take your comment any other way than was meant!&#128522; and the the trouble with text rather than speak it's hard to judge the tone, my oh my god I'm old was lighthearted. (Although technically I am &#128514;)
I'm excited to see your test tomorrow because I did see a line the other day! I can start using my opks Fri and yes will test twice daily from Sunday and await that smiley face. Just anxious about getting to bd. I have an such issues last time I'm worried it will fall back like that again. 

Jessy and cupcake I'm awaiting your tests too!!!!!

Citrus, uhhhh cycle day 5 for us! "sat twiddling thumbs"


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm so glad you didn't take offense! And you are not old! I'm not much younger than you and I'm not old! Haha! I thought about ordering the cb tests with the smiley face next cycle because I found myself second guessing the lines till I actually saw the clear positive on the opk's. The problem with my tests is I've been seeing super faint lines but weren't getting any darker. I haven't tested in 2 days so we'll see tomorrow. I'll probably post the pictures about 5:30-6ish in the morning after dh leaves around 5. I hope I am actually pregnant but don't really think I am. After so many bfn's the last 4 months it's kinda hard for me to get excited. Although last month I was convinced I was pregnant and was gutted when af came. I actually wish we could hear each others voices. I would love to hear if you all have accents lol I live in the south but everyone I speak to asks where I'm from and are amazed when I tell them I'm from where I live. They all think I sound like I'm from Michigan somewhere.


----------



## JessyG

Not pregnant girls. I think yesterdays test was dodge because i opened the case. So i havent with this one and its blank. It should really be darker than yesterdays though right so just gonna wait for period i think. Bit gutted as i was getting quite excited about a december baby. Least once period arrives ill have a better idea how long my cycles are etc.
 



Attached Files:







20170412_062910_zpsrqnxbdyp.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ladders

Oh jessy I'm sorry that's really rubbish I was totally expecting a nice pink line. How many dpo are you?

Kim I use the clearblue digital ovulations because with the cheapies I felt like I never got a clear positive and only realised I'd I'd once that starred getting light again. Did use the dual hormone ones last time but felt they put too much pressure on doing it loads of times as I got days and days of flashing smiley before solid. So this time ordered the normal digitals and so will give me just two days in which I need to get a bd in which is hopefully more manageable.


----------



## JessyG

11 or 12 dpo today ladders. 

Think i might buy opks for next cycle as i want to know for sure.


----------



## JessyG

Thanks! i told my OH and he said oh well lets try again. I feel bummed out though as for a while there i was convinced i was pregnant but to get a pink then a blank then a pink then 2 blanks i think its fairly obvious i am not pregnant this month.


----------



## annio84

Jessy I'm sorry. What I was saying yesterday, I got some tests from asda that were frrr and gave a result in 45sec. I thought with you saying 45 sec that was what you'd used as well. I picked them up thinking they were frer and that was what gave me a really convincing line. 

Everyone else, I still haven't caught up properly but I hope you're all well. 

Kim will you test today? 

Hope everyone's doing ok.

My spotting is still ongoing and I feel like AF is going to get me any second. I'm CD 25 today but only about 9dpo so surely it's too early. I generally have a 14day lp. We'll see anyway. If the spotting doesn't turn into AF will still test on friday.


----------



## JessyG

Anni spotting could be IB so thatd encouraging! 

My OH said all my symptoms were in my head and he was probably right. I used the same brand of test today and yesterday so its definitely a false positive. Hoping AF arrives this weekend. My OH is away next week on work but back the following week so hoping that will be the week i Ov knowing my luck it will be the week after when he is gone all week.


----------



## JessyG

On the flip side. I can go and get my tattoo on 21st i suppose.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, how lovely you and your OH have known each other since your teens and have grown up together <3 I wish I'd have known my husband since our teens. 
I find if I have any cramping and my husband and I dtd it depends on what position we do it in, at some angles it can make it worse. 
I haven't a clue what time it is where you are but have you tested yet? I hope it's a bfp for you!
Definitely don't think this is our month, I started out feeling positive about this cycle but I don't anymore. My only concern is whether the lines I have been seeing are real or indents. If they are indents, that isn't a problem, but if they are genuine then this has happened a few times since August and it worries me there's something wrong. I do show some signs of low progesterone, which could mean there isn't an issue in fertilisation but there could be with implanting and sticking there. 

Anni, this could be IB, like Jessy said! 

Jessy, I'm sorry :( I would suggest testing in a few days if you don't see af arrive, to be absolutely certain. Perhaps using a different brand than the test that you suspect gave you a false positive. I hope this does turn out to be your month. I know what you mean about a December baby, I had my hopes set so high this cycle. I mean, obviously a baby in any month is a blessing, but there was something that little extra exciting about a Christmas baby. 

I used another IC with my fmu today and although I can see another faint line, it isn't a bfp line. My temps have done what I expected them to do for this part of the cycle, they usually dip, go up slightly, dip and then af starts the following day. Today I have seen my temp go up slightly so I fully expect it to dip tomorrow, followed by af on Friday.

Oh, and Jessy, if you are using OPKs next cycle (if this definitely isn't your month), then I would highly suggest temping too as OPKs won't tell you for sure you ovulated, they only show you your peak in luteinizing hormone, which in theory you should then ov a day or so after, but your body can peak and then ov doesn't happen, and can peak later and ov happens or doesn't, so to be sure you ovulate your temperature will give a much clearer idea as immediately after ov you should see a temperature spike, and three days of higher temps confirm ov


----------



## JessyG

I have no idea how to use opks and temp. I may need your help.

I thought strips and a thermometer last time but fell pregnant before i had a chance to use them.

I feel like i am out jusT waiting on AF now. Been having the odd tummy cramp and backache again today so reckon it will be soon. I probably 11/12dpo so will maybe test in a couple of days if she hasnt shown before hand. Thanks for your support ladies i feel pathetic for being upset it was only month 1 but i really felt pregnant and now i know its all in my head.


----------



## ladders

It might not yet be jessy! When I fell pregnant with dd on the day as was due I had the faintest of faint lines and my dh said to ignore it. It wasn't till 3 days later i got a proper bfp! 

Cupcake have you tested today at all yet?

And I'd be really interested for some advice on temping, something i never did before but does give alot of information which is something I love!


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy some don't see a clear bfp until when or after af is due, like Ladders said. I don't want to fill you with false hope but at the same time I don't want you to lose hope as well. The line you had was incredibly positive looking to me, if it turns out to be a faulty test I think I would be making a complaint! Most wouldn't have questioned it because it was obviously there and obviously pink. I hope af doesn't show and you have a lovely bfp in a few days instead! 

Both of you - I'm relatively new to temping but I tend to obsess over things if they grab my interest, which this does. 
The basics of temping is getting a basal body thermometer which is more accurate than a regular thermometer because it has two decimal places. You can use it orally which seems the most common method but some take their temperature vaginally instead, say for instance if you sleep with your mouth open you may see a more accurate reading vaginally, since it's significantly harder to sleep with your vagina open all night, and it doesn't do things like talk in its sleep (and if it does I suggest you go on Britain's Got Talent, or your country's equivalent) lol! 
So each time you wake you take your temperature immediately, before you do anything else, before you get out of bed, even before you talk or anything, to get the most accurate reading (I sometimes struggle because of a fuzzy mind, like yesterday I got confused and recorded it incorrectly so corrected it as soon as I remembered to). 
Because oestrogen is the dominant hormone during the lead up to ovulation, your temps will stay relatively low, if you use OPKs but you aren't sure when you ovulate and/or your cycle varies, I would start using them fairly soon after af finishes so you don't miss any surge. When the OPK's test line is as dark as, or darker than the control line this is positive, and indicates you should ovulate soon after. This can vary as soon as the same day (generally the older you get the closer ov is to your surge) to a couple of days afterwards. OPKs detect luteinizing hormone, or lh for short, and this increases the closer you are to ovulating. 
The problem with using OPKs alone is it is simply detecting a surge of lh, it isn't telling you you actually ovulated. Temperature shifts can tell you, though. Once you ovulate the corpus luteum starts to produce progesterone which raises your body temperature slightly and this continues through your luteal phase, or lp. If you conceive, your temperature will stay raised because you continue to produce progesterone, if you don't, your temp will start to dip right before af or when af starts, because your progesterone levels start to go down and the whole cycle starts over. 
You can usually confirm ovulation has taken place when you see the temp shift on your chart, so you will usually see a dip in temp, followed by a noticeable increase, and when you see this stay up for three days, you can better pinpoint ov. It's usually happened the day before your increase. 
Your fertile window is important to keep in mind because when you see the temp shift it's too late, as ov has usually already happened. 
Sometimes with the OPKs they will turn positive but you won't see a temp shift upwards, and then you may see OPKs turn positive later in your cycle and this may be followed by a temp shift, which confirms ov. Sometimes our bodies try to ovulate but don't, which can then cause us to try to ov later and hopefully we do, and this is why it's better to use OPKs alongside temping and looking at other fertile signs such as cervix position and cervical mucus.

I find the best app to use is Fertility Friend, it's free (you can pay for a more detailed version but they give you a free trial of this initially), easy to use although at first I found it confusing but it's easy to get the hang of, and it is clear. I find having tried other apps they are confusing and seem to pinpoint ovulation at the wrong time for some reason. There are other apps like Ovia, Glow, Kindara, P Tracker, etc. which are all free, so give them all a try and see which you like most. They all have their pros and cons but I think Fertility Friend is a commonly used app and I have yet to see anyone say they don't like it.

Oh, and yes I did test today but only with a rubbish IC which seem to give me lines all the time but I don't see lines I can call positive. I have some photos and will post some tweaked and unaltered to show you what I mean. Have asked hubby to grab me another FRER to make absolute sure what I saw on the other isn't progressing because I am waiting to book in with my acupuncturist and I would have to take pregnancy into account if I was since some points should be avoided during pregnancy.

First unaltered then two versions of tweaked, probably can't see what I'm seeing lol doesn't matter because it isn't a bfp anyway
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4561.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_4562.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_4563.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm really late today. Sorry ladies! I couldn't sleep at all last night. I have been having the weirdest dreams! Last night I kept having nightmares and every time I fell back to sleep I had another one. I don't think it's pregnancy related this time though. I think it's because 2 of my 3 kids are gone camping and aren't home with me. Some of the dreams are about them and some about dh and the rest I honestly don't have a clue how to categorize those &#65533;&#65533; any way I fell asleep again when dh left so I haven't read anything yet. Just came straight to posting the tests. I see nothing on both. Top fmu bottom smu at 13dpo so I'm calling bfn this cycle and won't test again till after af due if she doesn't show up. I started to edit this 3 times but kept forgetting what I was going to say. Everyone keeps asking me why only 2 of the 3 are gone. The oldest (dd) and the youngest (ds2) are camping but the middle (ds1) is a mama's boy and didn't want to go camping with all girls with my mom and sister and all the granddaughters. And he didn't want to go and be crowded with ds2 and my Fil, his new gf her dd and their aunt who is 16 this year. He said he would rather spend spring break with me and his dad while the other 2 are away because he knows he can get everything he wants whereas we wouldn't give in to such things if all three were here. I know none of you ladies have asked and I thank you all for that. Sometimes when people ask things like that it makes me feel like I'm showing favoritism between them when it was his choice to stay home but nosey people around here don't realise that. And it is currently 11:02 am here.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170412_102522_zpsnj5wcujj.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi all, sorry for the bfns. What is up with all these dodgy tests?! I swear I've never seen so many that look to be the start of a bfp! I'll be more cautious when calling it next month for sure, sorry all. Hopefully might still show up for someone over the next few days, if not then we are all in it together for another month.

Let's go a bit lighthearted - anyone picked out any names for the baby you are ttc?!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I have told dh for the past 9 years, if we ever have another boy his name will be Silas. If it's a girl then Keira. He has said since the day I've picked those names, absolutely not! He doesn't like either name. I've told him he better hope it's a girl then so he can help pick the name but if it's a boy his name WILL be Silas lol!

Do you have any names picked out yet, Citrus?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jessy, I couldn't tell on your test. Where the test line is, it's blurry so couldn't see. I'm so sorry you think it's a bfn though. I agree with Citrus, whats up with these tests?! I'm still crossing my fingers for you though. 

Happycupcake, can you do a side by side with the test from yesterday or the day before and today's test? I swear today's test looks darker to me. Not trying to get your hopes up, I'm just saying what I see and would be interested to see a side by side. I guess you're right about the different positions. I didn't think about that. Sorry for TMI but it was from behind &#128563; I'm glad I've known him since we were teens so I know what you mean by wishing you knew your dh as a teen as well. I feel as though I know basically everything there is to know about him and his family. I'm glad my in laws have liked me from the beginning because that would be awkward if they didn't like me and we ended up being together for so long lol I'm sorry you've had such a hard time with getting faint lines the past few months. What makes you feel like there's a progesterone problem? Have you had the chance to talk with your doctor about it? I hope it isn't a progesterone problem and just faulty tests. But like I said, your ic from today does look darker to me than yesterdays test. I already deleted the test I edited for you or I would have tried to do the side by side for you to show what I'm talking about. I like playing with photobucket lol! If you don't mind and you don't want to do it I could go back and get the picture again and do it for you? 

Citrus, I agree with you again, if none of us get a bfp this month at least we will be able to keep each other company for the next cycle. Hopefully we can all go into the 1st trimester together although you and ladders will lead us if the two of you get bfps this cycle. Since me, Jessy and Happycupcake think we're out then we're waiting for Anni's test on Friday. 

Anni, how are you holding out? Have you broke and tested yet or are you still holding out for Friday? 

Ladders, I may invest in some of the clear blue digital opk's next cycle if this one coming up doesn't result in a bfp for me.

My mom and my father in laws girlfriend have been sending me pictures of dd and ds2 on their camping trips. They are at 2 separate beaches and it makes me feel better to know they're having fun and aren't sun burnt. I guess I'm just being over protective though because I know they will probably get sun burnt because they are at the beach for the rest of the week. My best friend and I are taking ds1 and her 3 kids to the river tomorrow so I'm glad ds1 will be able to to something fun too. I've been riding bikes and trail riding with him and planning on going fishing with him and dh on Saturday morning but I just feel like I'm not doing enough for him to have fun here at home. Even though he had the opportunity to go camping and chose not to. Does that make sense or does it make me seem like a crazy person?


----------



## JessyG

Morning everyone. Thank you all for your words of encouragement. Pretty sure i can feel AF starting as we speak haha and i am now ok with it. My OH just keeps telling me to relax. He would rather we didnt have a christmas baby anyway (if he could choose that is).

Kim thats so sweet you have been together since you were teens. I have known OH since we were 21/22 been together since 23 there is only a month between us age wise. 

Sounds like you have done loads with your son this week and i am sure he is glad to have some one to one time with you. 

Citrus, loving the idea of thinking positive and talking baby names! I have an almostly massive list of girl names like huge but the ones i always always come back to are Alice and Olive. I am in LOVE with Aubrey aswell but i saw it on teen mom 2 and part of me worries folk would think that if i told them! Haha

Boy names are always a struggle for me! I love names like Rufus and Rupert, Arlo and Remy but my OH is completely against it. He wants Rory for a boy which i dont hate but i also dont love.

Crikey i have even been looking at prams! Figuring out where all the stuff would go, thinking of gettin fitted wardrobes to make more space etc. In effect i am going slightly crazy over here which is bonkers considering 3/4 months ago i said absolutely no more babies! 

Whats happening today then!? I am on the train heading to work. My OH is away on training atm so he is away sun-fri for the next 6 weeks so its all me. Its ok though as my mum has got my DD today and she is in nursery the other 2 days i work. Works out quite nicely. 

Anyone poas today?! 

Anni you have some willpower excited to see what tomorrow brings for you.


----------



## citrusfruit

Oooh I like your name choices jessy. Aubrey is sweet but I do instantly think of teen mom! My OH wouldn't go for any of those either.

I quite like Georgia for a girl and also Evelyn but OH doesn't like that. For a boy we both like Edward but I know quite a few Edwards so veering away from that. Also like Joseph and Myles and maybe Callum too. I like thinking about names 

Did no one test today? Anni when are you testing? Tomorrow?


----------



## JessyG

I like your names too. Georgia is gorgeous. Shame a friends wee girl is called Georgia or it would be on my list too.

AF has reared her head. Its not full on red blood yet just the begining browny stuff (sorry thats gross isnt it). Assuming she starts properly tomorrow, should i count tomorrow CD1 or today. Quite relieved in a way as at least now i know i have had a normal 27/28 day cycle and can stop thinking about poas for a few weeks! 

Hope everyone has had a lovely day. Citrus you must be on cd5/6 now. When do yoy usually ov?


----------



## ladders

Ah sorry af has got you jessy that's crappy. I think I would count cycle day 1 as the one where you get red blood but I stand corrected if any of the ladies know differently. 

Cupcake thank you so much for all the info on temping definitely going to start that if not successful this cycle might be too late to start at this point in my cycle.

Loving the names ladies, my dd middle name is Olivia but love olive too just didn't flow as well with her first name. I also like aubrey but teen mom 2 is all I'd think of too. For girls I like Autumn, esme or Eloise but dh not keen. If we have a boy we have a name picked and would be Eli Peter but I also really like Seth. 
Find it harder this time choosing names as you kinda want them to go slightly with the others and as dd got a not very common name I wouldn't want the other one to. Mostly because dd never going to find her name on seaside stuff lol.

Question ladies I'm due to ovulate Tues so expecting positive opk Monday which would be the best days to bd as I only have 3 vials of conceive plus and Tues he's out late so might not be till weds morning and worried that would miss it


----------



## citrusfruit

If you o on Tuesday, then my understanding is that the best days would be Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. I think conception day after o is possible but not super likely? 

I'm on cd 7 so AF gone (hooray) but don't o till day 19ish. Will start getting a few bd in tho, I find having sex only at o time really awkward like we don't actually want to be doing it!


----------



## ladders

I have that too citrus and my th is always up for it but seems to sense ov and then not interested lol. It's hard also because he's always the one to initiate so it's blooming obvious when it's fertile time and then he feels the pressure


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sorry I haven't been on till late tonight ladies. Been super busy with ds1. I had to tell him tomorrow we're taking a break and relaxing because I'm wore out lol 

I like all of your name choices. I'm sure I'll have to pick other names than the ones on my pp because dh doesn't like either of them. 

I'm sorry af got you Jessy. Good luck for this new cycle. 

Ladders, I agree with citrus. Sunday Monday and Tuesday are good days if you O on Tuesday and I've always heard try the day after (Wednesday) for good measure. Maybe you try to initiate it a few days a week (whether you succeed or not) so he won't feel like its the fw and feel pressured? 

Citrus, hopefully the lead up to O goes quickly for you and it doesn't feel like forever to get there. I'll be joining the wait soon I'm sure. 

I didn't test today. I looked at the calendar on my phone and turns out I've been a day behind this whole week! I'm actually 15dpo today instead of 14. I don't know when or how I got behind but I put in my calendar the day of O and put in a reminder for 8 12 15 and 18dpo. I don't know why I didn't get a reminder for 8 and 12dpo but I did get one today at 15dpo. I counted because I thought I made a mistake but sure enough I'm 15dpo today. If af doesn't arrive by 20dpo which should be Tuesday then I'll get a frer and test then. 

Happycupcake and Anni how are you ladies doing? Did you test again Happycupcake? I'm excited to see your test tomorrow morning Anni!


----------



## happycupcake

Hello everyone I'm sorry I did check in yesterday but was distracted and didn't remember to reply until today. I can't remember what everyone wrote! But as expected af arrived today. I didn't bother to test yesterday because my temp dipped and did precisely what I expected it to, and today it dipped further so I knew I would see af today at some point, bang on time for my usual 25 day cycle.
I selfishly spent a tiny fortune treating myself to a few things for my makeup bag, I haven't treated myself to anything like this in AGES and I thought it may make me feel a little better about myself. The timing I think was good, since I was hoping so much af wouldn't show this cycle. I also paid off my contract and updated my phone because my old phone was smashed and has been for months and has been getting harder to use since. I'm the opposite of materialistic, every penny we have is used on bills, shopping and the children, but occasionally it is nice to treat myself. We bought the children a little something each as well of course.

I have to add, I hate cycle day 1. I hate the fact it's always heavy for CD1 & CD2, I hate the cramps, the digestive changes, headaches, tiredness and the self pity and the utter misery I fall into. I felt it hit me yesterday and in part was why I was so distracted, because the sudden dip in progesterone seems to make anxiety hit me like a train. I spent earlier today having an argument I inadvertently caused with my husband, then crying. Then my dad visited so I said it was hay fever... the joys of day 1 of good old Aunt Flo


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies,

Sorry I disappeared again. I went to see my Nan in wales and had no wifi or data signal.

To cut a long story short my spotting turned into AF yesterday at presumed 10dpo. I really hope I was wrong about when I O'd (or just didn't) because 10 days is very short. I'lll update properly later I'm off out in about 20 minutes and I'm not ready.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh Anni and Happycupcake, I'm so sorry af got both of you. The good thing though is we'll all be here to support each other for this new cycle. I'm a few days behind. Af should arrive by Sunday or Monday. So we'll all be here for this new cycle. 

Happycupcake it's OK to buy yourself something too. I know what you mean though I never spend money on myself either. I hope you start to feel better soon hun cd1 sucks. That goes for you too Anni.


----------



## happycupcake

Anni I'm sorry :( have you recently stopped bc? You may have said before but there are so many pages I can't remember!

Kim, thank you. Have you tested anymore? I don't think I see anything on those tests but perhaps something will show soon? 
You are right though, I think although it's rubbish seeing af, at least we all have each other in here :) 
You know to make things so much better for CD1, I discovered my wedding ring has cracked and almost snapped a few minutes ago :( 
It's only a super cheap white gold ring, the skinniest ring they had because I liked the smaller rings, but because it was so cheap (we couldn't afford much!) it's discoloured and I think repairing it would make it look weird having a new part of white gold with the older white gold. Anyway, it would most probably cost more to repair than it cost in the first place. It's made me sad


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh cupcake, CD1 is just awful whether ttc or not but especially when ttc. Sorry AF got both you and anni :( I'm on cd8 today and already feel a lot more positive even though it's an age till I o. 

For a number of reasons I really hope we conceive this time. The timing would just be much better than the following few months. I kind of want to discuss this with my oh so he understands the need to dtd at the right time, but I also don't want to put pressure on him. I just hate it when he says no on the most crucial days. If he says no 2 days in a row that can be you pretty much out, which is exactly what happened last cycle. And if I o when I normally do then the most crucial few days are going to be a mon tue and wed which are the worst days! Argh! It's so tricky!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh no! I'm sorry your ring cracked! That sucks. Don't worry about it being cheap. It's the thought that counts and it has so much sentimental value for you that I'm sure no amount of money would be able to replace that particular ring. That's the way it is with the ring I use in my test photos. That one isn't my wedding ring but it's the first ring dh ever gave me. It's a promise ring and the only time I've ever taken it off is to use it to take my test pictures. Actually the day I used the Bobby pins instead of my ring in my pictures was because I took the ring off and had it on my tests to take the picture. Well ds2 was getting ready for school in my bathroom. After I watched him get on the bus I realized my ring wasn't on my finger so I go in my bathroom to get it and it's gone! It was then that I realised ds2 had taken my ring to school with him! Fast forward to that afternoon when he got off the bus, I immediately told him to give me my ring back. He tells me he can't because he thought it was his sisters ring since I never take mine off and he gave it to his girlfriend at school!! Thankfully the lil girl lives next door to my sister so I asked her for the girls moms phone number. So I call her and told her what happened and that the ring wasn't expensive or anything but it was the first ring dh ever gave me and it has been on my finger for about 15 years. When the girls mom got off work that day she got the ring back from the girl and brought it to me. I'm happy I got it back and had a talk with ds2 and told him if he ever wanted to take anything to school to give to someone he needs to talk to me and dh about it first to make sure it's OK. After I got the ring back I thought it was kinda cute that ds2 wanted to give his gf the same ring dh gave me all those years ago. Ds2 is 9 and in 3rd grade by the way. 


Well I'm now with everyone else now. Af got me after the last post I wrote. So onwards and upwards to the next cycle. I'm actually happy about it though because that means I had a 16 day lp this time instead of 19 day lp. It's only a few days earlier but I'll take it. 

How is everyone doing today? What are your plans for Easter?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I know exactly what you mean, Citrus. The week days are so hard for me to get dh to dtd. I understand that he's tired from working but it frustrates me when he comes in, plays with the kids, (not this part) washes the work truck, watches TV, walks around in the yard with me and is all out active the whole afternoon but if I mention anything about bd or doing the hokey pokey or anything he's all of the sudden super tired and not interested and falls asleep after he showers and eats dinner. But if it's not the important days and I mention dtd he's all for it. Even if I never mention when the fw is. It seems like its been like that for the past 5 months, but he talks all the time about wanting another baby and trying and what not.


----------



## citrusfruit

I love that you have a truck, Kim. It's such a perception of southern America here in the UK that you all have trucks! My husband would love a pick up, hehe. I have a bit of a love affair with the south too, as I love country music. I don't know if you know him but we just went to see Charlie worsham the other week, he was great. I bet country music is a big deal where you are, it's not big at all here and I pretty much had to bribe a friend to go with me! Ha!

Sorry AF got you but yay for shorter LP and yay for us all being on cycle #2 together. Let's do this ladies!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Lol citrus, hubby has a big truck. Not excessively big but bigger than most of the trucks in our neighborhood. There are a lot of trucks in the south lol but I have a car. I'll be getting an SUV soon though because my car keeps breaking down. We've had it for years so it's time for a new car for me. Most of the people here do like country music. I on the other hand do not lol I mostly listen to rock or metal but everyone who meets me and hears the music I listen to are always shocked lol apparently I "don't look like I like rock music " I hear that a lot. IDK what someone that likes rock music looks like but apparently I'm not it &#128514; but my whole family likes country so IDK where I got it from. I have no idea who that is &#128514; I'm sorry... I'll ask dh if he knows who it is. He listens to literally everything so he may know. And yes I'm happy for a shorter lp and that I'm not going to be too far behind everyone else this cycle again. We've all got this! We'll all have bfps this cycle. Positive thinking is what we need &#10084;


----------



## happycupcake

Oh Kim! I'm sorry af arrived, I hoped she wouldn't show! Hope you are ok. 
That's some adventure your ring went on! Thank goodness you got it back though. I lost my engagement ring a while ago. I had to have it resized as I lost weight and my fingers were smaller so it fell off in the house but thankfully it was found the following day. I also lost a charm, down the toilet of all places! My bracelet must have been undone and I hadn't realised, I saw it had disappeared but couldn't think where I had been when I saw it last but for some reason something told me to look in the toilet and there it was! 
My husband wants to buy me another ring first thing tomorrow, I said don't worry about it but he's insisting. I have to put my wedding ring in a safe place, I don't want it to completely snap and lose it somewhere. It will always be special. It's all battered and dented too but it's my wedding ring, means the world to me. 
It's good your lp is shorter this time, perhaps it will stay this way. Or does it tend to vary each month? 

Citrus it's good you feel positive :) 
I don't know why but I don't feel comfortable telling my husband about ov or the fw. I think partly because I think he will think it's the only reason we do anything. Which it isn't, but I don't tend to have much of a sex drive afterwards. If I tell him I won't say anything until later and he's usually oblivious to the fw


----------



## ladders

Oh ladies I'm so sorry af got you all I was really sure we would get at least one bfp this cycle. At least we all have each other to support through another month, the first few cycles days are rubbish so I'm thinking of you.

Citrus my dh is exactly the same and all I can think is trying the het some bd in this weekend but hard as we are both doing 12 hour shifts Sunday and Monday then Tuesday he's onto lates so I hoping for a positive opk tomorrow as have no chance Tues onwards. Trying to drink more also to help with cm because I do think I'm always a bit dehydrated. Dd had a bad night last night and was up about 4 times so he's gone to work feeling tired and grumpy this morning so worried it will mean no luck tonight!
Ahhh I kinda hate ovulation time too!!
Cupcake I think if you can get away with bit saying anything about fw then that's all the better


----------



## JessyG

AF has still not fully arrived here, still brownish atm which is annoying me as i am on cd28 but wanted to be on cd1 by now so could crack on with round 2! My OH is away next week then back home working the following two weeks so hoping to get in a few days of bding. A January baby woulf be great!

Nice that we are all still in it together but sort of hoped someone would of got their bfp this month!

Hope you are all having a nice saturday


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders you mention drinking plenty, because I had cystitis out of the blue bang in my fw I started making more of a conscious effort to drink a 2L bottle of water plus herbal tea each day (cystitis is such an excellent reminder to drink more! Although I wish it didn't exist), and I saw a slight increase in ewcm so I reckon you are onto something there. 
I wanted to start taking evening primrose oil, I bought some in liquid form from Boots and was about to take it earlier today only to remember I ought to Google drug interactions and saw there's a possible interaction between epo and my anxiety medication, so although it claims it's mild, it doesn't detail in layman terms what it is. Medically speaking it says something to do with possibly altering the seizure threshold which reads as if it may lower the potency of the medication, which I don't want! So I have to research this more thoroughly.
I hope you do get to do some bding! Is your OH partial to massage, or a sneaky foot massage? I have a thing for my feet being touched and I don't know if I'm weird or what but if it's a common thing perhaps you could fit in a massage of some description since it's relaxing and rather sensual, he may feel more in the mood especially if his day hasn't been wonderful?

Jessy have you tested since? Is it possible IB?


----------



## ladders

Thanks cupcake I will try that tonight, good to think of ways that initiate it whilst he still thinking it was his idea! Sneaky! I like it &#128522;
Yes definitely make sure you read any potential interactions as although you think it's fine it's herbal they can sometimes have a big impact on how your existing meds work or are metabolised etc. My drinking more seems to be helping also as today think i have a bit of ewcm, not like when on epo but is clear and stretches and couldn't afford to delay my ovulation. Downloaded fertility friend and that's saying ovulation Monday so good job I'm using the opks so if true going to try to be tonight sun and mon. Did read somewhere though that as you get older best be is actually the day before first positive opk! Don't make it easy do they!!!

Jessy I was going to say the same thing! I would test I had just brown that didn't fill a pantyliner for 3 days in place of af when I got bfp for dd!

Citrus what cycle day did you say you normally ov on? I now seem to be in a different place in my cycle to everyone else I'm going to be driving you all mad in the tww 
&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## annio84

Thanks ladies, I'm really gutted that I won't be having a baby this year having started the year pregnant. I guess I'm not back to normal from my mmc though because this AF and the last one were both light for me (although this one I seem to be passing a lot of stuff as much as normal blood, for want of a better description) I'm hoping this might be finally clearing everything out so I can be back to normal. I've also just bought myself a bbt thermometer so I can start temping this month. I've always avoided it before because my sleep pattern is not regular so wasn't sure how accurate it would be but even though I was pregnant in the middle we've been ttc for 8 months now and we're closing in on things like my sister having her baby and my due date approaching in July so I want to start tracking things a bit more accurately.

Kim and cupcake sorry AF got you.

Jessy, have you tested again?

I really did think one of us would have a christmas baby.


----------



## JessyG

I just want AF to start i am definitely not pregnant because this is how af always starts but id normally have actual blood by day 2 so i am a bit frustrated. I am going to get clear blue opks and try figure out this temping thing for this month.

I am so sorry Anni, must be so hard thinking. Hoping a January baby for us all!


----------



## Daisies11

Sorry to you ladies who have just had af show up. I too was hoping for a bfp this month for someone in the group, but here's to making a gang of 2018 babies!

CD11 here and after feeling pretty low when af arrived I'm now excited for a new month and knowing that my cycles are hopefully regulating after stopping bc is good, it's a relief actually to have had a 'real' period to know I'll have a better idea of dates etc if we were to conceive this month.

Still thinking we'll take it easy this month. Desperate for baby no 2, but I don't want to force it this month when we've got so much going on next month. If it happens that's fantastic, but if not, baby dancing will be on while we're on holiday!

On the topic of staying hydrated, I've been drinking loads this last week or so just because I always feel better for it. I don't know if it's that, the grapefruit juice I've also been drinking, or just maybe that bc is wearing off a little more but I seem to already have more cm than last month, more as I remembered it to be. The things you notice when ttc!


----------



## citrusfruit

I do recommend temping to all those considering it this cycle. I think it's great for having an understanding of your body, not just ttc.

Kim, I love rock music too and also get told that about the image thing! It's so annoying, why do I have to look a certain way to like a certain type of music! What bands are you into?


----------



## bassit25

Hay guys would love to join your journey I'm coming up 32 in May and ttc#2 my son is 5 and really would love a baby brother however I'm team yellow just had my implant removed Thursday so looking forward to the next chapter would love one buddies to keep me sain along the way


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders you know I can't believe I didn't do this before I bought it! It's usually the first thing I do. I'm unsure of what the interaction is precisely and how likely it is, plus I don't take my meds for seizures. You would usually use 10mg to bring someone out of a seizure by injection or suppository, whereas I take 2mg up to three times a day for anxiety, although I try to stick to a lower dose than this. So I don't know how much of an impact epo would have, if any, on this. I think it basically can hinder them doing their job, which I don't want, but I have to find out at which doses for both epo and my meds. 
Definitely try it with your OH, I reckon it may do the trick ;)

Anni it's good things seem to be levelling out for you, hopefully this makes things easier :)

Jessy I think if you don't see a proper flow soon you should probably test to be certain as this doesn't sound like you would usually experience af. I know it can take time to readjust, but to be sure and at least you will have some idea. May be you only see this weird 'period', if you can call it that, so if it stops and you don't see a bfp, then start looking out for ov.
Also, so you are aware, the CB ovulation tests (the smiley tests I think) are meant to tell you a wider fertile window so I read, but this can confuse things and you may inadvertently miss ov this way, I have read many say they make things more difficult so something to think about. I haven't used them myself, I have only used the IC type OPKs.

Daisies have you been drinking grapefruit juice because it encourages cm?

Citrus, rock music is the best :)

Hi to Bassit :)

Kim, how are you doing?

CD2 here, almost CD3, so halfway ish through af (usually 5 days but sometimes 6). Haven't been as crampy this time although I do feel sorry for myself and am remedying this by consuming Ben & Jerry's, which isn't the healthiest option but it makes my mind happier. I do this whilst watching Shameless (the UK version) of an evening. It's our thing at the moment - sofa, ice cream and a boxset. Trying to encourage my husband to take supplements as his diet isn't wonderful, but it's a task and a half... have swapped my vitamin D3, folic acid & B complex for Pregnacare liquid today and thinking of ordering some Preseed to try. We have Conceive Plus but would like to try the other too


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I had this long reply written and was trying to hit the post quick reply button and somehow I deleted the whole thing! Ugh today just isn't my day! Lol I haven't had a bad day I just seem to keep deleting my messages all day &#128529; anyway I'll try to remember everything and reply to everyone but for now all I remember is the list of bands I like most for citrus lol.... So here they are 

Acid bath (not together anymore but love the old stuff) 
Old style Marilyn Manson 
Avenged Sevenfold 
Flaw 
Five finger death punch 
I absolutely love 30 seconds to Mars! 
Weezer 
Red
Slipknot 
Rob zombie 
Black Veil Brides 
I absolutely love In This Moment 
Pierce the veil 
Panic! At the disco 
Nirvana 
Nine in nails 
Chevel 
Limp bizkit 
Coal chamber 
That's just to name a few 

Now I'll go back and read the posts again and try to reply again without deleting it lol!

What about you, citrus? What bands do you like most?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, I'm OK with af although I really really wanted a December baby. Mainly because of all the birthday's in our house go by 2's. 2 in June. 2 in September and then there's me, in December. So I was hoping for a Christmas baby because my birthday is 3 days after Christmas. But now I'll be OK with any month of the year baby. I just hope it doesn't take much longer to get pregnant. I'm actually worried about not getting pregnant again even though we're trying because it was so easy for the last three pregnancies. Yes! I thought I lost my ring forever and was so happy to get it back. I think you should let dh buy you a new ring. It won't replace the original ring because no ring ever will but I think it's sweet that he wants to buy you another ring. You've had a hard time with your jewelry huh lol did you get the charm out of the toilet? I would have then bleached it lol so, are you going to try the epo? Maybe you can call the pharmacy and ask them about the interaction with the medication you take? It's so funny you mention the massage. That's exactly what I do with dh when I want to dtd. I also just lean over to him when he's watching TV with his shirt off and not paying attention and just gently kiss around his back chest and sides. That usually does the trick too &#128514; I'm doing OK today. Cd2 here and my cramps are starting to ease off and all 3 of my kids are home safe so I'm very happy tonight. 

Ladders, the massage works! How did it go? Did you get the chance to get him in the mood or was he too grumpy when he got home? I hope you got a chance to try tonight. The good thing about you being in the tww before everyone else is you have all of us to obsess and stare at your tests and we'll all be here to root you on to hopefully the first bfp in our little group! 

Jessy, will you test again to be certain that you are indeed out? If you're confident that youre not pregnant then I hope af arrives and is normal for you so you won't be wondering and questioning if it was af or something else. 

Anni, I'm so sorry you didn't get to get a chance to have a 2017 baby. I really feel for you hun. I hope you get a bfp this cycle and you'll have a baby just a few weeks later. 

Citrus, I love that you like rock music too! That's pretty much all I listen to. 2 of my 3 kids like rock too and ds1 likes country only. I have no idea where I went wrong (totally kidding!) I listed a few of the main bands that I like the most but there's so many more lol I like more of the early 2000's rock and some of the newer bands. Music has gotten me through so much in my life. I'm a huge fan of rock. Ohh! I just remembered one of my most favorite bands is HIM! Sorry I just had to add that in before I forgot lol anyway I asked dh if he has heard of Charlie Worsham. He said he thinks he's heard of him but can't remember a song right now. Dh mostly listens to rock too but he will listen to anything. I don't. I only listen to rock/metal and that's it lol 

Bassit, Welcome! Do you temp or use opk's? Have you had your breakthrough bleeding yet? Good luck! Hopefully all of us will have a bfp this cycle!

Edited to add: Happycupcake, I don't know how I didn't see your last part of your post about shameless but I LOVE shameless! I haven't seen the UK version but I would like to watch it too. I love the US version so I'm sure the UK one is just as good. It's funny you mention sitting around watching shameless and eating sweets. That's exactly what I'm doing without watching shameless. I'm sitting on my bed eating the extra Easter candy I bought myself and reading b&b while everyone else is asleep. I'll have to go a while longer on the treadmill tomorrow but tonight, it's so worth it!


----------



## JessyG

Thankfully AF arrived this morning!

Considering this cd1 as the last two days was just not red blood. Glad that i can now get on it for this cycle. I essentially told my OH that we will bd every day from next sunday (which will be cd8) for 2 weeks (he is back from training). He was a bit taken aback haha. Maybe i will do the ics then. Ill need to get to ordering them now i think.

Hi Bassit, hope you are well!


----------



## citrusfruit

From your list Kim the ones I like the best are avenged sevenfold, saw them at the end of last year here in the U.K. And slipknot who I've never seen. Panic at the disco too, seen them lots of times. I also really like Metallica, muse (they are British, not sure if they've made it stateside), brand new, alter bridge, alexisonfire, a day to remember and pvris. That's all I can think of right now! What about you cupcake? Did you say you like rock too?

Ladders, don't worry about being ahead! Like Kim said we will all be here to cheer you on! When is o day do you think again? Must be soon so hope you managed to get some BD in? CD 10 here, about 9 days till I o. Will start taking temps tomorrow morning I think.


----------



## JessyG

I find it difficult to describe what type of music i like as i love everything from Led Zepplin - Adele. I dont really listen to much in the way of modern pop music i couldnt tell you anything in the charts at the moment. I love the black crowes, queen and i am a HUGE Elton John fan. I saw him last year and he was epic! 

I ordered some ovulation tests and pregnancy tests for this month. My first cycle off bc and it was 29 days long so i am happy with that!


----------



## ladders

Thanks guys but please feel free to tell me to shut up in the tww at any point lol. 
Bit sure about ov I thought I'd get a positive opk this morning but negative and was a bit bummed at managed to dtd (got to do it thanks kim! Good advice cupcake!) with conceive plus and soft cups but had to iniate but there's only so often I can do that before dh gets wise and then feels pressured. But then if read today you shouldn't test for lh with fmu which I did and now I'm at work until 8pm and can't test! Ahhh.
Just hope it's positive tonight and then I can have one more go at dtd and will feel like have a good chance. Do think I have a bit of ewcm today so hoping for positive.

I used to be more into rock music but mellowed out now I'm older and more an indie girl. I love muse, foo fighters, arctic monkeys, catfish and the bottlemen are my fave at the moment.

Hi bassit welcome to the group!!

Jessie 29 days is exactly what I had the first cycle off bcp then next one was 25 which is my normal


----------



## ladders

Question if it's negative tonight do I try to be or best to leave it now until positive. Really wanted to get on in day before positive as well but what if don't get positive till later on in the week than I thought?


----------



## citrusfruit

I don't really think it matters how often you dtd ladders, unless your OH has poor sperm quantity. I think every other day is recommended but every day is fine unless there is a reason to be concerned? I think? Anyone else?

I think I'd rather do every day if you can than risk missing it. But I'm not too sure from your post whether you are worried about dtd too much or more about whether you will both feel like it later if you do it too early? If the latter, I do sometimes feel that the more we dtd, the easier it is to dtd. It's when we haven't for a while that it is harder to get back into the groove.

Sorry - don't feel like I've been much help!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I wanted a December baby too, because Christmas seems such a lovely and exciting time to have a baby. Realistically it's probably the busiest and slightly more difficult and awkward time, but I didn't care! There are birthdays here in December too. But of course, a baby in any month is wonderful so it doesn't matter :) 
You will get pregnant, don't worry! I guess it can take a little longer than it did before, I expect things to take longer in my thirties than they did in my twenties, I seemed to fall pregnant around third cycle - second was third cycle, my miscarriage before then was third cycle, my third child wasn't any cycle because I hadn't long given birth but he was three months old when we fell with our daughter. We are currently on our tenth cycle, although it's our ninth ttc as there was a month we didn't do anything, I think for some reason it was a stressful month and it didn't happen. It will happen for you though, sometimes it takes longer than other times, but it doesn't mean it won't happen.
I have clearly had rubbish luck with jewellery lol! Yes, or rather my husband fished it out of the toilet for me. He also bleached it lol
He did buy me the ring, bless his heart it was the first thing he did. He got dressed, grabbed a latte and went right to the shop to buy a ring. He went to Pandora and bought this beautiful thin silver band (I have a thing for silver and white gold) with little cubic zirconia stones dotted round it. I love it. It's virtually the same as my wedding ring except it's silver and has the stones in it, and my wedding ring is safely put away in the box the new ring came in. I think at some point I will pop into a jewellers and ask about repair, if it would look ridiculous because of the discolouration or if there's anything they can do for this, as it would be lovely to be able to wear it. I'm grateful for how thoughtful he is, though. He's so sweet.
I will ask my GP about the epo I think since I am finding differing information on Google. 
It must be nice to have your children home, did they have a good time?
Shameless is hilarious. I love it. My husband introduced it to me a few years back but we didn't watch it all, we had our first together soon after we started watching it together and it kind of got left so we decided to start watching it from the start recently. It's nice to sit here with some ice cream and Shameless lol

Someone asked me about rock music I think? I can't remember who! I have loved Nirvana since early childhood because my older brother brainwashed me (he always played it and also had his own guitar. Followed by an electric guitar with amplifier... seriously what was wrong with our mother back then?!? Lol! He also formed his own band for a while), Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Nine Inch Nails, then some other indie/rock/alternative - Muse, Arctic Monkeys, Arcade Fire, Dirty Pretty Things, Garbage, The Doors, Florence + the Machine, John Lennon, Radiohead, Skunk Anansie, and then I also like dance, drum & bass, reggae too and also some classical music. This prompted me to check my playlist on my phone and it appears to be wiped off! Will have to fix this tomorrow.

Jessy I'm sorry af arrived but at the same time it's good you have an answer now and 29 days is pretty good for your first period after stopping bc! Is this within your usual range? I don't listen to the charts, I used to but I don't think I have paid attention to them since my teens! Back then I would record it on tape cassette every Sunday. 

Citrus! It was you who asked me about music. The only concert I have been to was an O2 concert in Hyde Park years ago, about 2007 I think. It was good, The Strokes were playing too which is another band I love, which is also my brother's fault.

Ladders - what Citrus said is spot on. Other than this, with the OPKs, it's best to avoid fmu usually although I have had two of my positives using fmu, but usually I see best results from late afternoon or evening pee. Usually my strongest positives are about 9pm, so hopefully you will have seen a positive this evening :)

Nearly done with CD3 here and af has become much lighter which is always a relief. Still my over emotional self at this time of the month, but starting to feel slightly more positive, ish. Inadvertently caused another argument with my husband earlier, and it's because I lack in communication skills. I have Asperger's so it isn't my strong point on a good day but during this time I struggle more with communicating and I come across angry because I'm frustrated at myself for being unable to say clearly how I feel so sometimes it causes arguments but I have an understanding husband luckily, who makes every effort to help. He is also incredibly forgiving, I can't believe he's put up with me this long lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

It's almost midnight here and have to get up at 4 to get dh up and off to work then kids up and off to school. I'm really tired so I'll have to read the posts and reply in the morning but I just wanted to say that I hope you ladies have had a great Easter Sunday today! We had an amazing day and I'm wore out from the day so I'm going to bed lol I'll reply to everyone's posts when I wake up because I won't make much sense tonight.


----------



## citrusfruit

Gosh Kim that's not a lot of sleep but I'm glad you had a nice day with everyone home. I had a busy Easter, my son is in a very grumpy mood and doesn't want to do anything but be with his mama, watch tv or play on the iPad, or eat! I try to limit the screen time but seriously! Soooo whingy! 

Ooh chilis, cupcake! How did I forget them. Another band I saw for the first time last year. We have (undiagnosed) aspergers in my family too and I think I am very mildly on the spectrum in that I am quite black and white, get obsessed with things (I.e. Ttc!) and like routine. I know what you mean about it being difficult for the OH. Do any of your kids have it? I'm watching my son like a hawk for signs, I would love him regardless of course but I know it can make things difficult in school so I really just want him to be sociable. 

CD11 today and took my temp for the first time this cycle. Should be a week or so til o so I will get a nice baseline.


----------



## ladders

Citrus it's because I worry that if I keep initiating he knows it's just for bd purposes and then the pressure stops him and he stressed and causes problems. I guesse I always forget how much harder it is for the bloke because we decide when is best to dtd and it's them that have to perform!

Cupcake I'm sorry you had an argument with dh but does sound like he's very understanding so your a lucky lady &#128522;

Kim hope you had a good sleep to make up for it not being very long!!!

So didn't get a positive opk last night and was a bit gutted but couldn't get it out my head we should still be in case positive this morning so forced the issue and managed but now thinking it could be very hard to get to do the same today! Hoping for a positive today though or will start worrying I'm not ovulating. Didn't have sore boobs second half of last 2 cycles which i used to so worried that's a sign. Going to hold off a couple of hours before testing so it's not fmu and has a chance to build up. Really nervous about it, feel as nervous as when doing an actual preg test!


----------



## ladders

Negatuve again. I could cry &#128532;&#128532;


----------



## JessyG

What cd are you on? 

Is this unusual for you? I am so sorry it is soo deflating isnt it.i hope you get your positive this afternoon/evening. Can you bd tonight in case its positive in the morning.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim you sound like me with the lack of sleep! On average I see between 4-5 hours, sometimes a little more or less. 

Citrus, RHCP are fab! Love them :)
Yes I get obsessive too, and find it difficult to concentrate on more than a single interest at a time, I don't like change and I like routine. All of our three children are on the spectrum in varying degrees, two are diagnosed and our daughter is being assessed but I would be pretty stunned if she wasn't diagnosed. It's hard to tell precisely where the youngest two fall on the spectrum at the moment especially where you discover ways to help them learn, I think this will become clearer as they get older but my eldest is high functioning ASD. He is happy to socialise but there are aspects he struggles with with socialising like understanding other people and things always having to be on his terms and being easily led because he takes things literally. These things I struggle with too but have seen with myself these change over time and you learn how to be with people to a degree, but I don't socialise much because I find it triggers my anxiety too much. I prefer short interactions with people rather than spending lots of time with people. 

Ladders I'm sorry your test wasn't positive! Don't be disheartened though, sometimes people don't see a positive and ovulate perfectly fine, your temping will show you this if this is the case, but I think it's likely you will see a positive soon


----------



## bassit25

Hay not really trying anything yet but I'm currently experiencing the withdrawal bleed which is a good sign sorry if tmi nurse said I should be fertil if I experience it soon after removal so hope it don't lasts too long and cycles return to normal fairly quickly but you all know what it's like it seems the minute you try the universe is against you well hope you all get the news your next chocked and fingers crossed for 2018 bundles x


----------



## happycupcake

Bassit, did you have the implant removed? Each time I had this removed I saw my cycle return quickly. You can see Fertility return to its usual self as soon as the following day in fact. Sometimes it takes longer, sometimes it doesn't, it's different for everyone but hopefully you will see things level out quickly which sounds like you will :)


----------



## bassit25

Yes had removal on Thursday Friday af showed so fingers crosses can start fresh glad I didn't have to wait to long and can begin our next adventure


----------



## citrusfruit

Ladders, are you temping alongside the opks or not? I'm not really sure how opks work, do you have a faint second line or no second line at all when it's negative?

The timing is so hard when you have busy lives! I'm going to aim for every 3 days in the build up followed by every other day during the fertile window I think. I think any more than that is unrealistic for us. I do hate the wait to o, I just want it to happen so we can relax about BDing again! I haven't had an explicit chat with OH but I did say we need to try more often this month, so I hope he is on the same page. 

Bassit, I hope your cycles settle quickly.


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a lovely Easter. I'm on cd 5 today. Hoping my thermometer will arrive Wednesday so I can start temping on Thursday. Tomorrow is my 3rd 12 hour shift in a row so will catch up on Wednesday.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thanks ladders citrus and Happycupcake. I have insomnia so I don't sleep much I never have but it gets worse when I have a lot on my mind. 

Happycupcake, I don't have aspergers (sp?) but I am diagnosed with severe ADD I understand the hard to concentrate and understand some things at times. I have to go back and read things over and take notes just so I can remember what I want/need to say most of the time. This past tww it was so bad I even had to write notes of what I wanted to say instead of the notes of what you all said to trigger a response that I was going to say. I forget almost everything all the time and my attention span is non existent most days on certain things. I am taking vivance for it but recently remembered to talk to my Dr on my next appointment to see if it's safe to take while pregnant (assuming I will get pregnant soon) or see if I need to be switched back to aderall on a low dose. Two of my three children have ADHD and have to take medication but dd recently said she wants to try to stop taking it and see how she does without it so I'll be talking to her Dr about that at her appointment. 

Cirtrs, as much as I love music, I've never actually been to a concert! Here on the gulf coast we have things like bay fest and there's another one right on the beach thats also one a year and it's where several different major bands come in from all over and play on certain stages all at the same time but the area is huge so you can just walk around to the different stages to see whatever band you want to see at the time. It's a 3 day event and weekend passes usually cost around $85 per person which is great considering you can see one band one minute then walk away from that stage and go see another one of a different genre in the same hour. Even though it's big name bands like 3days grace 30 seconds to Mars or stained or stone sour or whoever it is, I wouldn't actually consider that a true concert. I want to go to a venue and watch one particular band (with whatever opening act or whoever is touring with them) to actually say I've been to a real concert. I used to go to Bay Fest every year but I didn't get to go when 30stm went and that is the one band I've been dying to see! I don't remember why I didn't get to go that year but I hated I missed them. Last year our city made an announcement that we will no longer have Bay Fest here which I don't understand why because it was such a great way to boost the economy in lower Alabama but I guess I don't run the city so my opinion doesn't count lol anyway... How are you doing today? I don't know much about temping but it's good you'll get to see a good baseline before you O but sucks you have to wait so long. I think if we don't conceive this cycle I'll try temping the next so let me know how it is with just starting for you and Ladders. Hopefully it won't be too confusing for myself. 

Ladders, I'm sorry you haven't got your positive yet. I'm wondering the same as citrus. Is the second line there like does it look close to positive but just not there yet or is there no line at all? Do you get a build up to positive or negative then straight to positive? You may have said already? Sorry if you have. But I'm sure every other day leading up to O will be enough then if you can manage to bd on the day of O that may help too. I understand the concept of being worried about not being able to get dh stressed out or figuring out it's fw. I didn't even tell my dh I got af this time lol he won't even catch on for a while that I haven't told him and hopefully it'll be after I O before he figures it out lol I figured if he doesn't know when fw is then he won't be stressed and won't skip the fw this time haha 

Jessy, Anni , daisies how are you ladies doing? 

Bassit, looks like you're body is adjusting nicely and returning to normal quickly


----------



## Daisies11

Hi All. Doing good thanks Kim, just had a busy weekend of family time so not had chance to type but I've been checking in and reading through your posts.

Cupcake - yes, I'm drinking the grapefruit juice as I read that can increase ewcm and I had basically none last month, just want to see if it maybe makes a difference. I love the stuff anyway so happy to guzzle away!

Hi bassit! Welcome to the group. Fingers crossed for a quick return to your cycles. 

Hope your shift goes by quickly annio. Did you say you're a nurse? What kind of nursing do you do?

Ladies who temp- I'm intrigued? Where/how do you do the reading - orally or vaginally? Am I right in thinking you have to do it straight away once you wake up before you get up? It's something I might consider in a couple of months if we've not conceived.


----------



## ladders

Citrus, kim I use clearblue digital opks as I found it too stressful trying to decide whether the cheap internet ones were positive or not. Been testing since cycle day 8 and should have ovulated yesterday but still no surge and been testing twice a day. Oh never temped but think I'm going to start. I'm just so worried I'm not ovulating anymore as i always got a positive on these when ttc #1. Tried to be last night but dh refused and that was mast chance until Sunday because of work so that's me out this month before I even got started. Feel so upset and deflated. Don't think I can do this again it's just too consuming and upsetting. And literally all of heard all weekend is people who got preg so quickly and they hope there ready! And we wasn't even trying blah blah blah. Why is this so hard for me!

Now cm gone creamy so don't know what's happening


----------



## JessyG

Oh ladders i am so sorry you feel out before you even ovulate. When you say your dh refused was it because he was tired or because he knew you were in your fw?

Have you tested this morning. I ordered the clear blue ones. I didnt want to mess about with the strip ones as thought the clearblue ones show you a smiley face? 

Kim i am doing ok, cd 3 here and af still here. Got my tattoo booked for friday and its about a 45-60 min drive away so trying to work out the ligistics of driving there and getting back in time to pick up DD from nursery. I have ordered ov sticks and pregnancy tests for this month they should arrive today. 

How is everyone else. Anni what day do you usually ovulate on? 

Grapefruit juice promotes ewcm? Maybe i will try that as i got hardly any last month and obviously that was a bust. 

Citrus not long until you o? 

Kim sorry i have lost track, what cd are you on?

Oh I saw the chillis a good few years ago and i must admit i was disappointed, which is a shame as i love them too.


----------



## ladders

Jessy he said he was too tired and didn't want to, we bd Fri Sat and Sun so I do understand it's just frustrating especially as now he's on super lates so very unlikely get to now but I will try if do get a positive. Its the clearblue digital ones and yes you get a smiley when detects lh but so far nothing and been testung twice a day so o know i haven't missed it.
Tested again this morning and nothing so will try again later. I have 2 sticks left so try again tonight and tomorrow. Just want to know I'm ovulating just scared now if left it too late and if stopped.


----------



## Daisies11

It's so hard when you're ttc because you're analysing everything with your body and waiting for that magic moment. I don't know anything about opks, but I'd really try not to dwell on it too much ladders. I'm sure it would be possible for them to have not picked up that you were about to ovulate for whatever reason. Easier said than done we all know to try and not think about it too much, but try your best.

Yep apparently grapefruit can increase cm in general and I had almost no ewcm last month so figured I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, the concentration thing is hard! Say if this thread has more than the page I went to reply on when I actually reply, I usually start my reply on the same page, copy, go to next page then paste and continue to reply from there so I can see what else has been written without having to try to remember what was on the previous page. 
I went to do my GCSEs the year before last as I didn't stay at school, but found it so hard to concentrate it triggered anxiety and I walked out in the middle of my assessment. They were so incredibly lovely about it though I did go back but for other reasons didn't finish. 
I don't usually remember things I said seconds after I said it, like I will ask my husband if he wants something and then ask a minute later. I don't usually remember the day as well, which is annoying. It's worse if I'm stressed out!
Medication and pregnancy is somewhat of a minefield. Too many meds without the knowledge on whether they are safe, of how safe they are, but of course it isn't ethical to trial them on pregnant women purposely! I use diazepam at the moment and they don't know whether it's safe early on, but they do know it can cause potentially serious problems to baby if taken close to birth, as they can be born dependant and have to go through withdrawal. I was using them with my daughter and whilst she didn't have any problems regarding withdrawal, she did come out a weird blotchy colour. I don't know if that was due to how quickly she arrived or because of my meds. I only use them as and when, I try to use the lowest dose but my acupuncture starts this Friday (YAY!) so hopefully this will help me knock them on the head.
I think it's brave of your daughter to want to try to come off her meds, it isn't easy. It isn't an easy decision to make in the first place but the unknown is a scary thing to walk into, so I think she's admirable for wanting to try to deal with her ADHD without them. You know, alternative therapies may be something you could look into for her to help her with this? I don't know if you have tried any, but they can be so helpful!
Your Bay Fest sounds like our Glastonbury :)

Daisies, I will look into this as I don't know if grapefruit juice can interact with my meds, I know pineapple juice can with some medications.

Ladders I'm sorry you feel out already but you aren't. I don't know precisely how the digis are but are you meant to test in the AM because with the OPK strips it's best to start testing mid afternoon onwards. If these are the same, I wonder if it's possible you saw your surge happen quickly in the afternoon but wear off too much to detect in the evening? I have had strips where they are light earlier in the day but super duper dark positive by evening. Don't give up hope :hugs: 

Jessy, please post photos of your tattoo when you have it done?! I would love to see :)

Ladders, I agree with Daisies too. I think in part it seems harder because when you are ttc you do analyse literally everything whereas those who are more ntnp go with the flow and to them it seems easy as pie they got pregnant when in reality if they too were analysing everything like we are, it may have taken them longer than they thought. Also, the thing with ntnp is being more relaxed. It's hard to stay relaxed if you are properly trying, because of the analysing of things, it naturally brings stress if things don't go to plan, because you automatically think your chances are zero, but in reality they aren't. Remember sperm can live a fair few days in there, so if you ov today or tomorrow you could still conceive. Relaxing also helps, getting stressed can hinder things and disrupt hormones, so perhaps take some time out to meditate or do something which isn't related to ttc you find relaxing. I know it's easier said than done


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ladders, I agree with Happycupcake. Sperm can live several days in there so if you do O from now till Wednesday -Thursday then you should still be in with a chance. I'm sorry you feel like maybe you waited too late. I feel like I planted that seed in your head and I'm sorry for that. You did not wait too late! I just saw a picture of Janet Jackson and her dd and she's 50 something right?! You have time. I remember now you mentioned the cb digital opk's. I actually just read someone else post a few days ago about not getting a peak day on her tests too. Maybe it's just the tests and not you. I'm sorry you're feeling out already but with bd three days in a row this close to when you normally O, I think you have a great chance at catching the egg! Since your cm is now creamy I would say you did O but the cb tests you got may have been a bad batch and you didn't see it but it happened. 

Jessy, I'm on cd5 now and af jussstttt about gone. A little spotting here and there but gone for the most part. I would love to see your tattoo too! 

Daisies, I've never known grapefruit juice can increase cm. I hate the stuff so I won't be trying it but it's good to know that lol 

Happycupcake, that's a really good idea to start replies on one page then copy and paste as the pages go on! I never thought about that lol I should try that instead of wasting so much paper writing it all down lol dh saw my notes and was trying to figure out what we were talking about. I asked him if he figured it out since he was being nosey and he just said there's no way to figure it out because apparently I wrote it in code for only myself to read (haha) he said the only thing he can figure out is music lol yeah I agree about it being admirable of dd to want to try to stop taking her meds. She's been taking it since she was 5-6 and she's now 14 almost 15 so I think it's great that she wants to try something new. Ds1 takes medication only during the SAT testing weeks and other important testing weeks during the school year only to help him concentrate and focus on his tests. The rest of the time he goes to therapy and that helps him to control it and he learns new ways to cope and help him concentrate on certain things that are important to him. That's what dd said she wants to try now that she's older and now maybe they can teach her how to focus and concentrate like the therapist has done for ds1. She was going to the same therapist when she was younger and still goes on a regular basis but when she was younger the therapist suggested that she try the medication because everything she knew to try without medication wasn't helping dd at the time. Dd said after going to therapy and taking the meds together that it has helped her tremendously but now she wants to try to go to therapy more often and take less medication. She's at that point in her teens where she thinks she can do it all on her own in her own terms. So I'll let her try and see how it works out for her. I would love for her to be able to stop taking her meds. If I do end up getting pregnant then I'll more than likely do the same thing. Go to the therapist and try to learn how to focus and concentrate on my own again without any medicine. If it doesn't help then I'll have to be on a low dose but I'm hoping to be able to be off the meds completely. When I was younger I didn't worry as much about taking the meds while pregnant but now that I know what could possibly happen not just with my meds but with everything in general, I seem to worry more about everything now than I did back then. I am finally about to YouTube some of the bands you all have mentioned. I'm now very interested in hearing the "chillis" group you all have mentioned lol IDK if someone mentioned the band Nothing More but I heard them a while ago but heard a song from them yesterday and it has become my new favorite song of the week! It's Nothing More-I'll be OK. I can't get enough of this song today and can't seem to get it loud enough lol 

Citrus, how are you doing today hun? Getting close to O day! How are you feeling about it this cycle? I hope you're doing well. 

Anni, I hope you have a good day at work and get some down time soon. 

Bassit, how are you doing today?


----------



## ladders

Thanks guys I really do appreciate the support. Sorry iv been rubbish just feeling down and sorry for myself, I'll sort myself out soon and will be helpful to you guys too I promise. Kim please don't worry it really wasn't you about the age it's just how I feel when things go slowly, thought I'd be more relaxed this time as knew could conceive but then when doesn't happen straight away all my anxieties have come back. I'm hoping maybe I just haven't o'd yet and that I'm not quite remembering how my old cycles went. Got negative again tonight and have one last stick to try tomorrow. If still nothing in going to have to buy another pack because I can't be left wondering if it when it happened. Been checking my cervix and very new to that so could be wrong but feeling very very high tonight like I can't even touch it so hoping that could mean o close?


----------



## citrusfruit

Aw ladders I do feel for you, the uncertainty is so difficult. I will probably be exactly the same as you in a week or so when I reach my usual o time. And with hubby not wanting to I also sympathise. I feel like they hold all the cards as at we are the ones who know to the day when it's imperative to dtd and they can just refuse. 

Cupcake I will check out that song! Have you not heard of the red hot chili peppers?! Criminal! The front man is my secret crush even though he is probably nearly twice my age! Haha!

I'm sorry I can't remember what everyone has said. I'm CD12, so getting closer to o but probably still looking at a week away. Am going to try to dtd tonight but feel soooo tired.


----------



## JessyG

Ladders i got some clearblue digi opks and it seems to suggest using fmu? Is that your understanding too? 

So looking forward to af leaving now. 

Sorry for shit reply. I am falling asleep as i type dunno whats wrong with me its only 9:30. Watching one born every minute!!


----------



## bassit25

Evening ladies 
I hope everyone is ok 

Happy cupcake I think your onto an idea I keep getting lost with all the posts and joining she so late in the game but slowly getting myself up tto speed

Ladders I'm really new to the whole charting so I'm sorry I can't add any advice but we're here every step of the way your biggest cheerleaders if you like

As for me feel like I'm having af from hell its been over 6 years since my last non birth control af and feel like I'm getting the force but suppose I'm lucky as it can take up to 6 weeks after implant removal so every little blessing I should be greatful of 

Hope you all had a grace Easter weekend


----------



## citrusfruit

Also, Kim I think it was you who asked, I temp orally. I know some people find other ways more accurate but orally has always worked fine for me. For me I am less concerned about the exact day I o, more just that I have which is clear from my chart. I don't really want to get into opks as it seems pretty stressful and I sooo don't need anything else to obsess over!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ladders, I'm sorry again that you're feeling down. Bassit is right though, we will be here to root you on and cheer you up as best we can. I would be the same way about having to get more sticks and keep testing so you will know. 

Citrus, it was me who asked about the "chillis" I didn't know you all were talking about the red hot chili peppers! Lol! Yes I've heard of them but never heard of them being called chillis lol I feel silly now haha I should have figured that out lol I use opk's and I'm not sure if I could do the temping because I feel like you do about the opk's. I feel like it will cause me to stress about it more than I do with just the opk's. But, if I don't get pregnant this cycle then I will probably try temping the next. I'm just worried it will add more stress and that's not something I need. IDK I'm in between wanting to and not wanting to so we'll see what happens this cycle. 

Bassit, sorry af is rough on you this time. At least you got it quickly after having the implant removed though. Hopefully it'll ease up on you.

Jessy, get some rest hun. I think you're the second person who mentioned one born every minute. I haven't heard of that either. I'll also have to google that and see what it's about.


----------



## happycupcake

Dear lord. I disappear for five minutes (okay, a day more like) and there are a million more replies lol
I literally don't have the brain power at this point in the evening (22:30 in the UK) to focus so I do apologise this is brief and I will most likely miss people, I'm sorry!

Kim, your children are amazing, coping how they do I think is incredible and shows so much strength and determination. This is a fabulous reflection on you two as parents if ever I saw an example. I think teenage girls are determined to do things their way, they know their own minds and with the right guidance I'm sure she can do it off the meds. 
Red Hot Chilli Peppers are fab, I am in love with their latest album the most, however. I can't remember what it's called because I'm tired, but the cover has a girl on the front with a bear or something... it's an amazing album... The Getaway! That's what it's called. My favourite song on this is Goodbye Angels, although the timing of me hearing this song for the first time was kind of spooky.

Knickers. I wrote this and can't remember what else I was about to say to others. 

Ladders! I think you are lovely and you said something in a less than positive way about yourself, I can't remember precisely what, but try to keep hold of PMA and don't think anything than in a positive light about yourself. 

You know I have lost the plot and I literally can't remember anything else. I will have to come back to this tomorrow and properly reply instead of being such a bum.

CD5 here, af has pretty much packed her bags. A teeny tiny amount of spotting but virtually zero and hasn't required a pad or liner so the husband will be pleased although this evening I have a headache so the only things getting any action will be more paracetamol. You know I only realised yesterday, because clearly I'm a right div, I actually suffer with migraines. Didn't realise this is what they were before, I thought they were simply awful headaches but there is indeed a difference. Most probably due to my lack of hydration and diet. Anyway... I hope you are all ok :)

I have to add because it amused me somewhat, because I am childish... my husband got back from his evening walk with the dog which he does most evenings. He makes up sandwiches, gets the dog ready and walks her whilst handing sandwiches out to homeless people he sees (I guess there's a homelessness issue everywhere, but there are SO many here, I find it incredibly sad). And anyway he told me how he took off her Halti to see how she'd do on only her lead and collar, saying "she did so well, and she was so happy she had it off..." cue my childish giggles that the dog had had it off. My god I'm childish


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you so much Happycupcake! Dh and I started young so we really try to do the best we can with them. We've always been strict with the kids but at this day and age any parent has to be strict to a certain degree. I'm very proud of the young lady and young men my babies are becoming. We can only guide them and show them the way of the world but it's not easy trying to make sure they do everything right. I know as they get older they will start to make rash and crazy decisions and I can only hope that everything we have taught them will stick with them in those moments and they end up making the right decisions in life to carry them through. I don't think you're childish at all. Sometimes we all get amused by the smallest things. Like with me being amused that my dh tried to decode my notes of what we all were talking about that day. I know what you mean about not getting on for a while and there's several replies from us all lol I did that 2 days in a row and it's hard to remember everything everyone has said and hard to reply. Your dh sounds like an amazing person! That also reflects on the two of you as human beings. It's amazing and very thoughtful of you guys to make sure the homeless in your area have something to eat. I'm sure those people look forward to seeing you or your dh on a daily basis and that's amazing! I've always wanted to get my lo's to do something like that so they can see first hand how hard life can be and see how blessed they are for the next time they want to complain because I've asked them to clean their rooms or because they can't play on the Xbox or iPad for whatever reason. I do like the red hot chili peppers but admittedly haven't listened to them in a while. I'll have to YouTube the album and see how it is. Why was hearing goodbye angels spooky? Sorry I'm just being nosey lol feel free to tell me it's none of my business lol I'm also cd5 and af is finally over. Thankfully because dh was feeling frisky tonight and I didn't tell him af got me this time. I figured if he doesn't know then he can't skip fw this time even though he promised to be sure to bd at the most important time this cycle so we'll see what happens. I don't think he deliberately skips fw I just think its just happened that way the past few months. I'm sorry you're having migraines. My mom has always suffered with migraines so I've seen how bad they can get and I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Have you had your eyes checked lately? The Dr told my mom that's usually what starts a headache then leads to migraines. After she had her eyes checked and got glasses. She still had them but not as often so maybe it'll help you too? Oh and what is paracetamol? It's also late here. It's 12:02am here now and have to get up again at 4 to get dh off to work then kids up and ready for school then I'll be laying back down to take a nap lol


----------



## citrusfruit

God Kim how do you survive on so little sleep! I still miss the 9 hours I used to have before DS came along!

Well I tried to dtd last night but OH was having none of it. Perhaps that will mean one less time he will refused during the fw though so maybe not a terrible thing as it would have been too early. Forgot to temp this morning which is annoying. Should still be ok to get a good enough baseline to see o though. CD13 today so from tomorrow could potentially conceive.

How are you doing today ladders, any luck yet?


----------



## JessyG

I am cd 4 so still a week or so off. The opks i bought say for a 29 day cycle i should start checking at cd9 so will do that. 

Working today which is always less fun than being off!

Hope everyone is good. 

Ladders any luck today with opks?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, sorry about no bd last night. Hopefully you're right and it's one less time he will refuse during the fw. Fx! It's so frustrating when dh's want to be a pain in behind isn't it? I've always been able to survive on little sleep but my body will let me know when it's had enough lol usually once a week after everyone goes to work and school I'll "take a nap " and sleep most of the day lol I was planning on doing that today but remembered I have a conference with ds2 teacher at 11 so I'll set my alarm for 9 and wake up about 9:30-9:45 because I'll keep hitting the snooze button haha 

Jessy, I know the feeling. When I was managing my store, I always hated the first days going back after being off for one or two days. I hope you have a good day at work today. 

Ladders, I'm also waiting to hear /read if you finally got your positive yet? Fx you did!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, completely agree with you on being strict with children. It's an awkward balance when they hit the age they want a little more freedom of course, striking a balance with allowing them this whilst trying to keep them safe in a world which seems so unsafe. But I can say from experience giving freedom reasonably is probably the best thing, having been a rebellious teenager myself and having found myself in all sorts of trouble! Sounds like you have struck a good balance with yours though, they sound like they have respect for you which is good. My mother thinks I'm mean by laying down rules and boundaries but I think you have to. I'm also proud of our children, they have their moments like all children but on the whole they are kind, considerate, polite and helpful. 
I thought it was amusing your husband trying to decode your notes on replying here lol it's sweet he shows an interest, mine asks what I'm doing but I'm fairly sure he feigns interest lol!
I am incredibly childish but I don't mind, I don't have any intention of growing up any time soon ;)
My husband is a sweetheart. He decided randomly to start making and handing out sandwiches whilst walking the dog because there are lots of homeless people here setting up for the night and it's horrible to think they have to do this every evening whether it's freezing or pouring with rain, the council are difficult to get them to do anything especially if you are single and homeless it would seem. I know families with children have to take priority for obvious reasons, but I don't think they go out of their way too much to help those without children which I don't think is fair. Too many people ignore them, and think it's their fault so their problem. But in reality anyone can find themselves homeless for any number of reasons! And even if they do have an addiction problem, why shouldn't they deserve help. We can't provide them with a roof over their head or plenty of money, so he gives out food. I'm always concerned to give money for a few reasons - if they have an addiction I don't want to be responsible in enabling this to continue, and I know that many of them are attacked and robbed, or even put out there to beg for someone else a little like pimping but without having to 'perform', if you get what I mean. Everyone has to eat and giving food means they get something good inside them without the risk of being beaten senseless and mugged. 
If you have a soup kitchen or similar near you you may be able to ask if your children can help out with this, as they usually ask for volunteers but I'm unsure of the rules around age and if there are any restrictions but there's every chance they could help out in the kitchen making food for them :)
So we are at the same point in our cycle then! It's so nice when af leaves! I see how being aware of the fw could cause partners to feel pressured (I don't know if this applies to your husband), I think we feel pressure knowing about it as well. But at the same time I would prefer to know when my fw week is rather than guessing, I don't actually know how my husband feels about this. He's pretty much up for it when I want to, doesn't seem to be bothered but I don't make a point of telling him in advance too so maybe this would change if he knew?
I actually have glasses because I'm long sighted and short sighted although I don't remember which way round this is for each eye. I don't wear them because they make me feel motion sick for some reason! I probably should, it's probably a matter of getting used to them. I think my main problem is adequate hydration and diet though. Paracetamol I think is commonly known as acetaminophen in the US.
I will PM you about the song :)

Citrus, I think when you have been in a routine of little sleep for ages you adjust to a degree, like Kim mentioned about getting back to sleep for a while, I do this sometimes too, in the afternoons. It isn't the same as a proper night's sleep though.
Don't worry you didn't remember to temp today, it shouldn't have too much of an impact, if any. 

Jessy, what do you do?

Ladders, how are you today?


----------



## ladders

Hey ladies thanks for checking in on me. Still seeing that fecking annoying soul destroying blank circle!!! Tested this morning and just now and nothing, every time I wee on one of those stupid sticks it's like im pissing on 2 quid and throwing it down the drain! They are so expensive and had to but another box today.
Dh did cone home last night and we dtd which had made me feel better about us because I was worried I'd already stressed him out too much. 

Citrus totally get your pain with her they are too tired. I never really initiate but when I do I take it really personally if he turns me down where as I'm constantly saying no to him!

Kim you sound like you've brought your children up so well! And cupcake how lovely is your dh! I can't get dh to walk the dog or make his own sandwiches let alone make them for others! 

Jessy I hope you get on with them, keep us updated when you start.

Again I'm so sorry ladies I'm all about myself again, just really struggling at the moment. Tmi I know but today my cervix feels so high and open which iv never felt before so I was sure if het positive today


----------



## annio84

Ladders I'm sorry you're having a crappy time. High and open is a good sign of O. I don't know much about opks (although I just bought some in boots on a whim) but maybe it's the tests and not you.

I have read through all the thread but I've totally lost track of everything I've read. Hope it's going well for all of you. What CD is everyone on?

I'm on CD 7 today. I think AF is finally gone (had two days of spotting on top of my actual AF). My thermometer didn't arrive today so will have to start on friday. I picked up some opks as mentioned from boots. Not quite sure when to start though. There are only 5 strips and I don't want to start too soon. I'm not really sure when I usually O. Probably between day 12 and 15 though. 

I'm really interested in the grapefruit juice to increase cm because I had none last month, but I'm doing slimming world so have to syn the juice and I don't like it enough to do that. Do you think actual grapefruit would work?

I have 4 days off now so will hopefully keep up better.


----------



## annio84

Also, on another note, Bassit I see from your ticker you must have gotten married like a week after me!


----------



## Daisies11

CD15 here so getting to the key time. I've come to the decision I'm not going to initiate this month, but if hubby does I'll not say no! He's more than me wanting to play it cool this month but he knows the potential consequences of his actions so will leave it to him this month I think!

Annio I'd give the fresh stuff a whirl, it's got to be worth a try! Grapefruit is pretty juicy so it could help.


----------



## dustergrl

Hi! I'll be 32 this year and am currently ttc #2! I'd love to join you!


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi duster, welcome. How long have you been trying?

Good idea daisies, although if I left most things to my husband, nothing would ever happen in my house including babies probably! My OH said we would BD today but I have gone to bed and he is showing no signs of following! I will have to seduce him tomorrow I think as that's when fw starts. Well, if it is a normal month that is.

Does anyone here have a gender preference? I hope I won't care when it actually comes to it but I'd love a girl to complete my family. I'm just wondering about gender swaying methods...


----------



## citrusfruit

Ladders, keep monitoring your other signs just in case the opks have missed o. I had a random 38 day cycle a few months back where I obviously must have ovulated late. Very annoying and frustrating for you so don't worry about venting your feelings to us.


----------



## ladders

Wow annio 5 strips of be on pack 3 by now! You'll have to be much more strong willed than me! Think if I actually o this month then i might get internet cheapies next cycle and then confirm with the digital because they are so expensive can't keep this up! Along with using the conceive plus and soft cups at the wrong time it's turned into an expensive month! Ordered a bbt thermometer though because really would like the clarity that gives. Worried if my temps will be accurate though as dh does stir alot in the night and wakes me up constantly. 

Daisies im so sorry obviously not taken in what's been said previously!why is it your playing it cool this month?

Welcome dustergrl the more the merrier! How long have you been ttc 2?

Thanks citrus, you guys are really helping me, ttc feels like such a lonely thing as usually it vent to my dh but trying to keep it hidden and no one else would understand so I'm very grateful to you ladies. Maybe I'll o soon and we can be 2ww buddies again!

It love another girl as i have a sister and we are really close, we look after each other's dc along with mum while the other one works so not having a pay for nursery so we are all really close and if love that for my dd in the future. Also i have a sister who has two dd, my two best friends have 2 x dd each so I don't know how to look after boys lol.
I think the girl sperm last longer so with that method are you supposed to stop once positive opk?


----------



## dustergrl

Hi citrus and ladders! My son is 14 months, and have had two cycles now as we are still breastfeeding. This is the first cycle we have been actively trying. DH and I may want a third, so based on age I really don't want to wait any longer to start trying. It took us 10 months of ttc with our first.

As for gender preference, I'd honestly love another boy. I wanted (and got) a boy the first time around, but stayed team yellow until birth. I think we will do the same with the next LO- it's a great surprise! I wouldn't be disappointed with a girl, though- it actually might be easier because it took us forever to pick a boy name we liked the last time around. We still have the girl names in our back pocket, but no boy names. I keep thinking, but none are "it" for me. I also feel like I shouldn't press my luck- Dorian is such a sweet little boy and listens so well.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, we try our best. They know if they are disrespectful to us or anyone else then literally everything gets taken away. Dd has lost everything except her bed clothes and dresser in her room for 2 months because of her attitude at one point but once she realised we weren't playing around with her then she settled down and eventually got everything back. Sometimes you have to be strict to get your point across but I understand we need to let them have some sort of freedom. Dd has her own phone and fb, instagram, snap chat all that BUT what she doesn't know is every night when she falls asleep I go in her room and literally go through everything on her phone. I also have all her passwords and randomly get on her social media without telling her to see what she's up to. So far there hasn't been anything too concerning. She's a good kid and even if I didn't already know what was going on she tells me it all anyway. Which I think is a good thing because I didn't tell my parents anything but she'll never know that lol. I don't think it was that he cared just more of him being nosey lol if I were talking to all guys on here instead of women he would most definitely care but since you're all women he asks what's going on but once I mention I'm talking about girl stuff he's automatically not intrested. I agree I would rather give food instead of money. So I asked dh if he feels pressured during fw if he knows it's fw. He says yes. Says it's like going to an audition and having to go on stage. You know your turn is coming up and are prepared but when you're on stage you slip up and get all tongue tied and forget what you're supposed to say (IDK where he got this analogy from) yes! I want to know when fw is too that's why I bought opk's and started using those so I'll know when the most important days are. Well, since the glasses didn't work then drink more water woman! (lol just kidding!) and Ohhhh! It's Tylenol! Your children sound like amazing children as well. Good job to you and your dh. 

Ladders, sorry for asking what is a quid? I sometimes take it personally when dh tells me no. Thank you for the compliment on my kids. I love them to pieces. Sounds like O is close for you. Is your cervix soft too? Sorry if that's tmi lol vent away honey! You all helped me when I was upset with my dh so I'll be here to help as much as I possibly can! 

Anni, I started off with a few cheap opk's from the dollar store. I ran out before I got a positive and it drove me crazy that cycle so I ordered a bunch of ic's for the next cycle and finally saw the positive so it put my mind at ease. Yayyy for off days! Time to relax a bit! 

Daisies, I hope with the more relaxed approach that it'll happen for you this month! Good luck. Do you know when you will O? 

Welcome Duster! 

Citrus, I agree with you. If I left anything up to my dh nothing would ever get done lol he goes to work and I do everything else haha I'm hoping for another girl but if it's another boy I'll be equally excited. I'll be a little disappointed that I won't be able to get all the cute little dresses and bows but I will be happy with a happy healthy baby either way. How are you doing today? Did dh ever follow you up to bed? Sorry I'm nosey lol


----------



## ladders

Kim a quid is slang for one pound sorry it's my common English lol was just venting as I had to buy another pack and is 20 pounds for 10 sticks. It's a ridiculous price and I feel like so much stuff it's just praying on people that are desperate! 

Dustergrl it took me 10 months to try #1 . Have you been on Bcp pill since ds?

Negative again this morning it's CD 14 expected my surge CD 10/11 when should I give in and stop? If I'm not ovulating will i get my af on time or will it be a long cycle?


----------



## annio84

Hi duster and welcome! I'm in the same boat of wanting maybe a third child so feel like I need to get on with it!

Ladders I'm not really an expert on ovulation, is just regular bd until AF arrives an option for you? Have you had any other fertile signs?



Dasies, a more relaxed approach might be just what you need. The month I conceived DD I took a bit of a step back from all the stressing. We did BD lots but didn't worry about when.

Kim and Jessy where are you both up to now? Is AF gone now for both of you? 

I'm slightly hoping for a boy this time, I've always seen myself with a boy and I believe the baby I MC was a boy, but if I had another girl I'd be happy but maybe just a little disappointed. In the end though having a healthy baby is all that matters.

I did my first OPK this morning and was negative. I can see myself having to go buy some more. I hope my thermometer arrives today because if not I feel like there won't be much point in temping this month. I probably still will though to get into the habit of doing it.


----------



## annio84

Also in the interest of following the post what you pee on rule here is my OPK.


----------



## bassit25

Hay ladies 
How are you all I'm sorry if I can't keep up but love checking in with everyone's updates 

Ladders please don't give up hope just delay it for a while your prob stressing yourself out and putting more pressure on yourself I know it's hard for me to say that but we are here for you every little step to celebrate and support you 

Annie yeah must have been seems like a life time ago hope your well how is this cycle treating you

Citrus if I'm honest with gender I would love a girl to make one of each but would be pleased with another boy don't think I could cope with all girls lol but would deffo will keep it a surprise all the way

Duster welcome I'm very new myself so good luck in your journey 

Af seems to slowing down quite rapidly so fingers crossed next few days I'll be back to normal and not feel so sick and headaches can do one bit please it's happened so fast so should feel blessed gonna let this month be as trying to figure out dates and lengths of cycles then hopefully start planning from there testing is very new to me as with do I fell within 4 months so any advice to the planning and testing would be great


----------



## dustergrl

Thanks for thr welcome, ladies!

ladders I have not been on bcp- I ebf and didn't get my period back until 13 months pp. That was a treat! We pretty much ntnp the whole time but my libido also didn't return until my cucle did.

Good luck this cycle; I'm not sure about giving up for this cycle or not. Is it possible you missed your surge? Did you have any near +?

Afm I'm definitely in the tww. We'll see what happens! Opk never seemed to work for me.


----------



## JessyG

Hey girls! So sorry i have been absent i work wed thurs and friday so i sometimes fine it tricky to get on much on those days.

I am off tomorrow though.

I wont even try to respond to everything that has been said my brain is mainly mush at this point. 

I am on cd5 and af is pretty much away. Will start the opks on cd9 which is monday but might try bd on sunday night just incase. 

Hi duster welcome! 

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## ladders

Annio I hope you get your surge quickly and keep posting the pics so we can see how you get along, do you know roughly what CD you normally ovulate?

Thanks bassit I'm trying to be a bit more positive and remember the whole point of the opks are to tell you when you ovulate as you can't know unless your ultra regular. I remember when ttc last time I had some cycles where I ovulated late and I blamed that on the epo but maybe it wasn't and my normal is to go between 25 and 29 days. That's what I'm hoping anyways! With planning iv downloaded the fertility friend app and has been really helpful to be able to record things and then overvtje months I can look and see what's actually my regular and see when I bd as to what I can do better etc.

Duster I exclusively by for 10 months but my Dr said I needed to go on the pill after 6 weeks and I was a bit worries of falling pg so soon so I did, maybe I should have waited until stopped so had less time taking it before ttc #2. I'm up f the clearblue digital ovulation sticks so can't see if a bear positive or not just a yes or no. I did get positives last time ttc so feel like I can't blame it on the tests

Daisies that sounds like a good idea, I always find we bd the kitchen at go be because dh feels starved lol, if only fw straight after af would take no time at all!

Soooooo still a negative lol bit have just checked and got the most ewcm of had all cycle and cervix still high and open so I'm getting my hopes up for a positive opk soon. I don't like our chances of a bd at the right time but even if can't I'd just be happy knowing I ovulate!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ladders, I'm sure you will O soon. I'm sorry it's getting you frustrated though. Don't apologize for using your slang lol I just never heard of a quid lol I'm going to have to google how much 20 pounds is compared to 20 dollars. We don't have pounds here unless we're counting weight lol we have dollars and cents so it's interesting to me to see what the difference is. 

I don't remember what everyone else said I'll have to go back and look and reply but I think someone asked me what cd I'm on? I'm on cd7 today. Af left on cd5 so I'm already dtd every other day (if I can keep talking dh into every other day) it won't matter right now though because I don't O till around cd19-24 so I still have a while to wait. I was up all night last night with a horrible stomach ache. I don't know if it's a virus or just a random stomach ache but I was with my sister yesterday and she kept complaining about a stomach ache so it's probably a virus. I'll be so glad when this is over. I've been walking around the house today spraying Lysol on everything so the kids don't get it.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Soooo dh got off work early today. He called and said he's going to get a haircut. Then he just randomly text me asking what size ring do I wear. It's been a while since he's bought me a new ring but if he doesn't come home with one I won't be disappointed because our 11 year wedding anniversary is in August so he could be getting one for that. Or he could be just asking.... Hmm.... What is he up to? Lol


----------



## ladders

He's definitely getting you a ring! Ooh how exciting. Wow 11 years soon! Been with my other half for 12 years but only been married for 3 and a half.


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh that'll be nice kim. Hope you get a nice surprise!

Ladders your signs sound promising, just keep BD as often as you can and I would definitely suggest temping to avoid the expense when you have a later o date than usual! 

I have got some egg white CM today so defo in the start of my fertile period. Kim DH did follow me up last night but we decided to wait till tonight as last night would have been too early. He better deliver the goods tonight!!!! Tomorrow he is out so I'm aiming for tonight, Saturday and Sunday. I think I will try a girl sway but not dtd on the day of o. Apparently the girl sperm live longer but make are faster. This isn't proven but I might give it a try as it works best for us days wise too. I guess the danger is if I don't o when I think I will. Feeling positive today - CD14


----------



## annio84

Ladders, normally around cd 14 or 15 but since my last cycle was so short I'm not sure at the moment.

Citrus, glad you're feeling positive.

Jessy, yay for days off!

My thermometer arrived today so going to get temping in the morning. It was reception school place allocation this weekend for us and I got a letter from the school we've been offered today. It seems they don't do much in terms of settling in days which I'm disappointed by. My first choice school does loads and we only missed out by less than 0.1miles.


----------



## ladders

Ha ha citrus I'm hoping I can get something out of my dh tonight, although on a late shift but tomorrow he is out too so will come back way too late and drunk! Trying for eod until I get a positive because everyday is just too much to maintain! Maybe we will o on the same day! Thinking of that method do you bd the day of positive thinking the day after is actually o day? Because iv never temped I don't know when you o compared to lh surge 

Annio iv ordered a thermometer too so we can be newbie tempers together! Sorry to hear that you didn't get first choice school that must be upsetting. Is reception school like pre school? How old is your lo again?


----------



## citrusfruit

Ladders, the trouble with temping is that you don't know you've o'd until it's too late. So you have to either do opks alongside or know when you usually o/fertile signs. See I know that I often o on cd19, and that coupled with the fertile cm I have started to get tells me it's time to get dancing!! My temps are between 35.9 and 36.3/4 up to and including o day, then the day after o they rise to between 36.4 and 37. I love looking at the patterns but I'm sad like that!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, the freedom thing scares me so much! My teenage son will pop to the shops by himself and attends youth club and stuff, has his own phone and iPad, Facebook, twitter and all but aside from a few blips when he first had these things a few years ago he's been good with them since. It wasn't so much him misbehaving, more being too trusting and starting to talk to people he didn't know so we stomped on this immediately, however he was honest about it so this is good. With our older daughter, who is only 11, she too wanted a phone and tablet and stuff but she started talking to strangers after seeing how we were when eldest did the same, knowing we said she shouldn't do this, but she also hid it from us then lied about it so she is currently banned from any phone and isn't allowed any apps on her tablet which allow her to talk to strangers. We also monitor her use and she isn't allowed to use it without being under supervision, it's more for education than antything else. We have started letting her pop to close by shops, but we have to ask her for receipts and check pockets because she started asking if she could pop to the shop for us to buy some fruit or milk or whatever it was we would have bought, and then started using the money to buy HUGE bars of chocolate which she was eating daily in her room! So we have to keep an eye on her, she will try her luck. We do the same, removing things if they act out and it's warranted. Seems to do the trick!

This is always the way unless I do page by page; I reply to someone and I don't remember what everyone else said. DOH!

Someone said about grapefruit juice - I can't use it as it has varying degrees of interaction with my meds, and they don't know how serious it could be since it's different for each person. Someone said they are doing Slimming World - I used to too, they are good. But the fruit juice thing is annoying! I reckon try out fresh pineapple because it won't be the fact it's liquid I doubt, it's more likely to be the specific nutrients pineapple contains. On the whole encouragement of fertile cm thing, I read cough medicine taken during the fw ONLY helps because it's an expectorant. The only active ingredient you want in it though is guifsomethihg... I can't actually remember the name, and someone has hijacked my phone. Will try to remember to come back to this and post the actual name.

Literally can't remember anything... OH hang on, someone mentioned gender swaying - there are a whole load of things you can try! Google it, I did this and found lots of suggestions from diet to position to timing. 
I don't care what we have as long as they are healthy. If I could choose I would probably lean towards girl because I have had two boys and a girl and I always wanted a sister when I was little and although hubby has a daughter, she's significantly older so it would be lovely for our daughter together to have a sister closer in age as well. The boys are all good spaces apart, so I reckon they will be close as they grow up as well as they are currently. I want to have a surprise this time and hubby was on board initially but says he wants to know, so I said I don't mind if he knows as long as he can keep it a secret from me and everyone else. I told him otherwise we will have to do this another time after for a surprise because I want to know what that feels like lol

CD7 here. I disappeared briefly, ish, because I was blogging and I also have had a migraine.

The active ingredient in cough medicine you want to look for is guaifenesin. Avoid antihistamines if possible because these can dry out cm.

Also I found this thread which is an interesting read... https://www.alt12.com/community/gro.../2377456-must-read-natural-fertility-vitamins


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Bassit, good luck on figuring out your cycle. Will you not try while you try to figure it out? I had to wait so long for dh to decide he's ready to try again so waiting while I figured out my cycles wasn't an option for me lol 

Ladders and Citrus he didn't come home with a ring but I expected him not to. I believe it'll be an anniversary present. If I don't get it on our anniversary then I'll be really curious as what he's up to lol 

Ladders, yeah in numbers it seems like a long time but in my heart it doesn't feel like its been that long if that makes sense? 

Citrus, Hahaha he better deliver the goods! That's a good way to put it! Lol I hope you get to bd closer to O this time. I'm hoping to be able to get dh to dtd a few times during the fw since he's not going to know when that is this time lol it's great you're feeling positive! I keep thinking about trying to sway for a girl but I'm also worried if I skip any days then I won't get pregnant. I'm sure it's just my crazy anxiety about it not happening. 

Anni, sorry you didn't get your first pick of schools. I'm wondering the same as ladders, is it like a pre school? 

Happycupcake, I have noticed that so far with dd, she will try her luck a lot more often than the boys do lol I guess it's just a girl thing. I don't know. But I let dd walk the neighborhood with her friends and any time the boys ask to go with her, I let them go and tell her to keep an eye on them. Ds1 also helps keep an eye on ds2 since he's the youngest. I try to let her think* she has a lot of privacy but in reality she doesn't. Some may say that I shouldn't snoop but I'm nosey and love my babies and always want to know what they're doing even if they think I don't know, I do. I have 2 friends at opposite sides of the neighborhood and I call them and tell them to look out the window to see if they see dd and her friends. The reason I do this is because ds1 told me that one of dd friends smokes cigarettes. I have never seen or smelled it on them but they are all a year older than dd so it is possible. I asked ds1 how he knew and he said a friend told him so it could just be hearsay. I've asked dd and she says it's disgusting and she wouldn't be around them if that was true because the smell gives her a headache and makes her nauseous (my dad smokes outside and she goes over to my parents house often) so I have my friends help me keep an eye on them while I can't see them and I do the same for their kids. It's sounds like I'm super nosey but honestly it's just with my kids other than the random curiosity here and there lol


----------



## Daisies11

Citrus - I'd love to have a little girl so we've got one of each. I've always wanted to have a girl to hopefully have the same relationship with her as I have with my mum, and I think I'll feel a little sad to know I'll never have that if we have a 2nd and it's a boy as I can't see us having a 3rd. For that reason I think we'd keep it a surprise what gender we were having. I feel like if I found out halfway that it was a boy I'd feel a bit sad, but once I'd meet him I know all would be happy and well. FW starts for me today as well going on dates, so we'll see what happens!

Ladders- we're playing it cool because we've got a busy month coming up. We're off away for 2 weeks next month and I'd feel a bit anxious being away and flying that early on, and hubby wants me to be able to sample the all inc cocktails with him! And then we've got a family wedding where it would be easier if I wasn't as I wouldn't have to make excuses for not having a drink. I still really want to conceive this month as now we've started I'm in the mindset, hence the chilled out approach - if it happens, fantastic. If not then it will be no holding back next month!

Anni, I was the same when we conceived our son. We'd had a really busy month and had bd lots but just when we wanted and had fun with it and then it happened. I really do think your mind can have a massive effect on your body! And that's a shame about the settling in days, you'd think it would be in the interests of the school to do plenty so the kids are excited and happy to be there when they start. 

Duster - welcome! This is a really nice group of ladies, nice to have someone else along for the ride!

And I can't remember what else was said! Hope you're all well though!


----------



## annio84

Reception is like kindergarten I guess? She'll be four in July and is currently in preschool so come September will be in her first year of proper school. The school we've been given us having 90 children in reception this year so that's probably why they're not doing much.

Cupcake, migraines suck. Do you get them a lot?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh and ladders 20 pounds = 25 dollars and 62 cents. I just find it interesting to learn new things lol 

If pounds are like dollars, what do you call cents?


----------



## ladders

Cents are pence (p) here so like something could be 99 pence or 99p for short which is 1 pence off a pound. Funny isn't it that we use words all the time and phrases and think everyone one else will know them. When I went to university I found it so strange the regional differences and words and that people hadn't heard words I took as normal! I love it!

Ah I understand daisies it's hard when there are months on where there's a lot if stuff or when would be hard to disguise early pg but definitely hard to stop ttc when started! I have to tell my job immediately if find pg which makes things more awkward


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I think you do the right thing definitely. Their safety is worth so much more than complete and utter privacy imo. They are still your babies after all, and still young so I think it's good you are looking out for them discreetly as this is a good balance of them having some freedom and you still keeping them safe. It may feel sneaky at times but better this than them getting lured in by some weirdo on the net or something. 

Anni yes I do, always have done. Been to doctor about it before, they weren't helpful. It isn't unusual to see headaches frequently which I think may be something called a new daily something or other headache (I was reading about it recently but can't remember the proper name) and then I will see migraines and the difference is these are on one side of my head and face, I can't tolerate any sound, light, they make me nauseous and painkillers don't get rid of them properly and quickly like the other headaches. They can last up to about three days but usually they go away sooner than this. I think I will ask my acupuncturist if there's anything she can do to help this too tomorrow


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ladders, it is funny how different countries have certain things that are normal for them and completely alien for others. There's several words on here that you ladies have used and I'd be so confused as to what you all were talking about till someone else replies and then I think Ohhhh this means that! Lol like the word (I don't remember it) that Happycupcake used for Tylenol. I was really confused on that one and had to ask haha if there's ever anything I say, feel free to ask. I love learning and hearing how others talk! 

Daisies, I believe someone else said it too which got me thinking, if I do get pregnant again then I will probably try to wait till baby is born to find out the sex. That way it'll be a complete surprise. I've been thinking about it more lately since some of you have mentioned it and if I can be patient enough then I believe I'll wait to find out too. 

Anni, Ohhh kindergarten. That's such a special little milestone for her to reach. Are you excited about her going to kindergarten? Our schools here start back on August 8th. They get out this year on June 2nd. 

Happycupcake, I do feel guilty sometimes but I would rather me feel guilty about snooping than something happen to her. Like you said child predators are alll over the internet and I will do my best to keep them away from that. I hope your migraine goes away soon so you can get some relief.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Quick question, does anyone else's dh sleep awkwardly on the bed? Right now my dh has his head (on the end where you would normally put your head) at one side of the bed and his feet on the opposite side of his head down where you would normally put your feet I hope I'm making sense. It's hard to explain. If I were to lay down like he is, we would be making an X across the bed with both our bodies. Where does he expect me to lay? I can't put my legs straight down because his legs are there. Oh well I'm not sleepy so I'll let him be for a while till I get ready to go to sleep lol sorry for the random question. I'm just curious if anyone else's dh sleeps weird or if it's just mine haha


----------



## dustergrl

Hopfl, no but dh is a total bed hog!!! We have a queen size bed and he sleeps with a body pillow on the edge of the bed so that is like two people! Ugh.


----------



## annio84

Not really Kim, I'm the bed hog in this house!

Starting school is kind of exciting but also really scary. As I say I feel disappointed about the school she's been allocated and I'm just freaking out about how big she's getting! Where did my baby go? She's so excited though and a lot of children she knows from nursery/preschool and from her swimming lessons and things will be going including her best swimming friend and one of her best preschool friends.

Another negative OPK this morning. Will post the picture when I get my head straight, I've only just gotten up. Are you supposed to see progression on them or is it ok if they're pretty similar?


----------



## annio84

Here we go



On the second image the top is yesterday and the bottom is today.


----------



## ladders

Annio I think there's always a but if lh in your system so always a faint line and the when positive quickly goes very dark. But might stand corrected as I never got on with the internet cheapies and went to digital. 
Still negative on my digital so going to test later tomorrow and Sunday and then give up! I refuse to but more sticks this month


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, my husband doesn't tend to sleep awkwardly, it would drive me insane lol

Anni, it's best to do your OPKs from the afternoon to evening, you aren't likely to see anything particularly dark in the AM. I have been using OPKs a while now and have only seen two positives with my fmu but all other times they have been light until afternoon and evenings. I usually test between around 3-9pm, I only used my fmu on those occasions because my OPKs had started to darken the evening before and I was curious as to see if they would be full on positives with my fmu the following day


----------



## ladders

Ffs!!!!!!!!!!! Another negative ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## annio84

Oh ladders I'm sorry your body is not playing ball this month.

Cupcake thanks for the help, I've never used them before so guidance is much appreciated. just done another now and it seems a bit darker.



Definitely not positive though.


----------



## ladders

Right ladies I might have cracked it!!!! Please tell me if you think I'm clutching at straws but iv spent the evening doing research and I might have found the answer! 
I started using digitals last time when ttc as I never got a true positive on cheapies. I used the clearblue dual hormone and that works by the first stick takes your baseline for oestrogen and lh. Substident sticks look for a rise. I'm now using the digitals that just look for lh and have found that they don't take a base line like I thought but turn positive once you reach over 40mlu/ml lh (ie a surge) but for some woman a surge isn't that big so I'm guessing then it wouldn't be picked up. Maybe this is why I'm not getting a positive and why I did before? What do you think??????
There are extra sensitive cheapies that's are from 20mlu/ml
What are your guys???


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi all! So sorry for another negative ladders. Sorry if you've already said about this but have you been tracking your cycle recently? Do you always o at the same point? I've just looked back at my cycles and I tend to o on cd 17 but have had one cycle where o came on cd 23 and then the random 38 day cycle when I o'd late. 

I managed to dtd last night but then not having much cm today so unsure if it was too early. Aiming for sat and sun too but then considering holding off as want to try for a girl. On one hand I'm super impatient and don't want to risk missing o but then on the other hand I feel like if I fell pregnant this month and had a boy I might feel like what if I had tried to sway. Undecided!

On that note, I would need to find out I think. I would want time to come to terms with not having a girl if I was upset. I'm not sure if I wouldn't be or not.


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry ladders I don't do opks so I hope someone else can help you. I've read through what you wrote twice but I can't understand it I'm afraid!


----------



## ladders

That's ok citrus I think I rambled a bit and I tend to find things make sense in my head but totally confusing to others!! One of my bad traits according to dh! 

How long was you trying for d's? If not ages i think I would try a couple of months with the gender swaying and then if nothing can go to whenever if just wanting that bfp. 
How do you time for girl if not using opks? Sorry if it's obvious bit iv never tempted


----------



## citrusfruit

Well we only tried for 2 months with ds so I think I will try swaying this month. With temping it is risky. I am due to o on Tuesday based on previous data. I think I will dtd sat and sun then if I o tues I will have dtd 5, 3 and 2 days before o. If I don't get a temp rise on wed the maybe I will dtd on weds. Or maybe not and wait and get opks next month. I just feel I owe it to myself to give it a go and in the scheme of things I'm not really in a rush, I'm just impatient and want to be pregnant!


----------



## bassit25

Evening girlies
Been a real busy couple of days af seems to be disappearing so fingers crossed that is it.my cycles before implant were spot on 28 days so hoping this is the case and I've not gotta wait another 6 or so weeks for it to show up again. downloaded an app to help me track more accurately as I'm a nightmare for recording data so it alarms when it wants data to be updated so gonna give it a few cycles to see if it's worth a try. 

People at work now know we are off of birth control I couldn't hide the enormous bruise on my arm. they have known we were wanting another as ds started reception last sept and has settled really well. So hopefully not too many are you pregnant yet as I don't think I can handle the pressure of the continued questions

Is anyone else experiencing the it's your turn next, when are you gonna have another or has it happened yet

Ladders I wish I could give you some ray of hope but I'm totally unsure but what your saying could make sence different tests have different levels so can't see it being completely unlikely but again I'm no expert

Citrus I have been having the same convos with dh about timing for a girl I think I am in the same boat as wanting one of each but we can only try 

Annie fingers crossed for you you must be chomping to get going I know I would be hopefully I can hold out before I get to obsessive gonna give a time in my head to allow chance before we start tracking as i obsess badly over little things let alone little sticks lol

Duster how are you hope your ok

Really sorry with spelling and auto correct on my phone


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi ladies, I haven't really had a chance to get on long enough to reply to anything today. It's been a busy day so had to read quickly so trying to remember who said what 

Citrus, I wish I was the bed hog in this house but dh is! He sleeps so weird till I wake him up and make him move over to give me some room to lie down lol 
I don't remember who else replied to my question but it seems like my dh is the only awkward sleeper haha 

Ladders, now that you mention it, I have read somewhere on here from a woman who was on here a few years ago saying that she tried several different clear blue ovulation test. The digi sticks and the cbfm thing and a ray of other tests, but she was saying that if you use the ones where you have to buy the sticks to put in the digi part (hope that makes sense) that once you get a peak on those, any time after that the surge has to be of the same levels or higher for them to give you your peak days again. So if you had a peak day last month and even if you did O this month but your lh hormone levels wasn't as high as the previous month then the current month it wouldn't give you the peak days. I hope all this makes sense to you because I've never used those before so I'm not sure if you're using the kind where you buy the sticks to put in the digi part or if the whole stick you're using is a digi? I've tired to find the post again but it's an old post that had several people posting on with well over 100 pages to read through. I wish I could remember her name so I could just look it up that way. I hope this helps you though! 

Everyone else, how are you ladies doing? I hope you're all well.


----------



## annio84

Ladders, what you said makes perfect sense and I hope this is the answer (even if it does mean you've wasted an expensive pack of strips!) Ignoring the strips do you have an idea when you think you O'd?

OPK was negative this morning again. I started temping yesterday too. My temps seem really low though so wondering if i'm going wrong somewhere although I know from doing obs on patients that temps can be really low in the morning. It's just that DD has come into our bed the past 2 nights and she's a little radiator and wriggler so I expected to have a higher temp from broken sleep.

What's everyone up to this weekend? We're off to a party for my mum's puppy's birthday. I'm slightly cringing at this but the thing in our family is to panda to our mother.


----------



## citrusfruit

A puppy party!! Sounds fun! Are puppy friends coming?! We have no plans and the weather looks miserable.

Just a quick question to the opk-ers. I want to buy a set to use this cycle, is it too late? I am CD16 and usually o around CD19. It's just if i want to try for a girl then might be easier to not miss the surge this way? But do I need to have been doing it before for comparison?


----------



## happycupcake

Ok, trying to remember posts...

Ladders, you are making perfect sense, so don't worry! I think you may be onto something with this and I reckon you should try out some of the cheapie 20miu dipsticks. I use these and they have been reliable. I usually see lh peak and Fertility Friend usually puts ov on the same day as my positive, or the day following it and my lp usually stay the same, so they do seem pretty reliable. They are definitely more sensitive and you may be producing different levels to previously. They are only a few quid from Amazon, so you won't be wasting much if you find you don't get along with them.

Anni, it's confusing because some OPKs advise using fmu when this generally isn't the best time to use them. Your most recent OPK definitely looks a fair bit darker!

Citrus, it is you interested in gender swaying isn't it? I hope I have remembered correctly. I have read for a girl if using timing, two days before ov and the day after although I can't quite see the logic in the day after... basically males swim faster than females so timing dtd too close to ov will, in theory, increase your chances of a boy but because the girls live longer than the boys, timing it a couple of days before should increase your chances if the boys dying off and therefore left with more girls to fertilise your egg. 
You can also try diet. I can't remember which way round it is but eating to make your environment more acidic or alkali helps the girls. I will try to find some info on this for you, it wasn't long ago I read about it myself but my memory sucks.
Positions may also play a part, especially when using timing because you want to give girls the best chances, but this is another thing I can't remember. I think position is the least important factor, though. I don't know if there's anything your OH can do to sway things as well in terms of diet, but if there is perhaps you can sneak him in some extra girly sperm making foods ;)

Bassit, I can't say I have any experience of people questioning me constantly because I keep our lives and plans private, except for here of course. I have always been met with a less than positive attitude with my pregnancies. I don't know why. My dad has always been amazing in this respect, always been happy, even when I got pregnant with my eldest at 17 he was happy. But others aren't, they roll their eyes, sigh and usually say something along the lines of "oh god". My brother takes the piss out of me all the time so I expect him to be sarcastic in his reaction, which is fine. But my mother and sister are so high up on their horses it's unreal. I love them both but they can be such narcissistic twits sometimes.

I think I'm CD9 today? I think... I had some ewcm yesterday but we dtd the day before, so I apologise for being gross but I don't know if this could be more leftover from him than my cm... I'm hoping drinking more is paying off, this and the supplements I'm using. I had acupuncture yesterday for the first time since last year, almost a year ago actually. It was amazing as always. I asked her to focus on my anxiety and balancing hormones. I don't know if it was coincidence but about half an hour after the session finished I had some mild ov pain like cramping, so I'm hoping this is a positive sign. My body seems to respond quickly and positively to acupuncture, last time it saw much of my anxiety off for a long time after about six sessions. I have another appointment for the Tuesday after next. 
We don't have any firm plans for today. If the weather is ok then take the kids for a walk with the dog perhaps :)


----------



## happycupcake

citrusfruit said:


> A puppy party!! Sounds fun! Are puppy friends coming?! We have no plans and the weather looks miserable.
> 
> Just a quick question to the opk-ers. I want to buy a set to use this cycle, is it too late? I am CD16 and usually o around CD19. It's just if i want to try for a girl then might be easier to not miss the surge this way? But do I need to have been doing it before for comparison?

If you don't have to wait on delivery and can start testing pretty much immediately then I think it's fine, obviously though if you have to wait on delivery you may miss your surge, especially if it happens slightly earlier. It can happen a couple of days prior to ov


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks cupcake, no I'm going to go out to the shops and buy them. I'll give it a go alongside my temps, then I'll know to not stop dtd until I get what I think is the positive. It's all a bit experimental but I have to keep reminding myself that I am not in a great rush!!

Thanks for the gender info, yes it was me! And yes I have the same problem with the ewcm/semen!!! I find my ewcm can be a touch cloudy whereas semen is totally see through. Sorry if tmi ladies!!!


----------



## happycupcake

citrusfruit said:


> Thanks cupcake, no I'm going to go out to the shops and buy them. I'll give it a go alongside my temps, then I'll know to not stop dtd until I get what I think is the positive. It's all a bit experimental but I have to keep reminding myself that I am not in a great rush!!
> 
> Thanks for the gender info, yes it was me! And yes I have the same problem with the ewcm/semen!!! I find my ewcm can be a touch cloudy whereas semen is totally see through. Sorry if tmi ladies!!!

My ewcm is always slightly cloudy too. It's confused me since literally everything seems to say it ought to be clear, but mine isn't and hasn't ever been! It's always been slightly cloudy. It didn't look like his stuff, and it didn't feel like it so I'm thinking it probably wasn't. I am approaching ov and cp is soft and high so I reckon it may be genuine ewcm. 
I think we are all past tmi lol


----------



## ladders

Ha ha never tmi on here! But yes if been exactly the same ewcm never clear always cloudy and sometimes never sure if actually is or old sperm &#128584;&#128584;

I'm more and more certain that if already ovulated and my tests not picked up. Not sure when though so hard to decide what dpo I'm on first cycle was 29 then 25 so I'm going to say my cycle this time would be 27 and so I ov on weds so I'm going to count myself as 3dpo today!

He he citrus it makes me think of the puppy parties i used to run at work but I'm sure it's not the same. Also I think you'll be fine testing opks later in cycle as long as not the dual hormone digital ones! I'm like the oracle of opks now lol

Im going to a party tonight so lots of drink and dancing and i can't remember the last time i went out so I'm half excited half scared lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, I agree, we're all a little past tmi haha but I honestly don't mind. I think it helps to actually talk about what's going on with our bodies and compare to a degree and see if it may be the same for some of us. Like with you and citrus, I also have some days of slightly cloudy ewcm and some days of completely clear ewcm and it's definitely hard to tell which one is which as far as ewcm or semen. I'm glad you're acupuncture went well and you're feeling better! Fx this helps you this cycle! 

Citrus, if you order online there should be an option for next day or two day delivery but it usually costs a little more to get it faster. It's a good idea to go to the shops and get some that way you will have them today and can start testing right away and may be able to see a build up to positive. Good luck! Let us know how it all turns out for you. I also think a puppy party sounds fun! I would love to have a puppy party for my dog but dh and everyone else will think I'm nuts lol! 

Bassit, I believe it was you going to the puppy party? If not, I'm sorry. I think it'll be fun! I'm also interested to know if there will be other puppies at this party?! 

Cd9 today and nothing to report from me. Just waiting to O. I may actually order some more opk's and try to get a soft cup in before O and try that this cycle too. I plan on going back to sleep when I'm finished with this post. I'll set my alarm for about 10am and probably will be cleaning the yard today and thinking about going to get some paint to paint my bedroom. The kids all had friends stay over last night so they will all ignore me until they get hungry or want to go somewhere. Except ds2. He is always right under me so I'll find something for him and his friend to do today. The weather here is sunny and going to be hot.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ohhhh ladders, a party with adults sounds fun! I can't remember the last time I actually went out with dh or even alone and went to a party or get together. I hope you have a great time! Drink and dance a little for me!


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh well this has thrown the cat among the pigeons! Wasn't expecting it but think the opk is positive. Opk-ers do you agree? First image is within the first couple of minutes and second pic is dried. Last BD on Thursday so think I will still try to get one more in tonight even though it doesn't fit with the girl plan. Maybe I will O a little early this month. Who knows!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0713.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## citrusfruit

Dried
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0716.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## happycupcake

Definitely positive! I would get in there, it can take another day or so to ov anyway, so there's still every chance you conceive a girl :)
To add - perhaps, in the interest of gender swaying purposes, try to avoid positions which are deep because this will give the male sperm a head start. Try missionary or another which isn't too deep, and hopefully those girls will get in there first


----------



## ladders

That's a great positive citrus!!!!


----------



## ladders

So I'm now confused again
I know your not supposed to read the lines on the digital but I notice before there was a barely barely there second line and then today line clearly there. Not as dark as control but definitely there. Circle still blank and no smiley but do you think this is o? Or beginning of o????
 



Attached Files:







20170422_173855.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## citrusfruit

Gosh I have no idea ladders. I feel bad that I just went straight out and got a positive when you are dealing with this limbo. Hopefully you are already in the tww. Did you start temping at all? Will you keep testing for o? How many of those crazy expensive sticks have you got left?!

How is everyone else? Did you see anything on your opks today Jessy? I can't remember what CD you are. 

Cupcake have you had o confirmed yet? Can't remember what tracking you are doing. Hope you have been getting lots of BD in!

How's everyone else? 

PS really sorry but I can't remember who said it but I giggled a bit at the person who had a tiff with OH! I have been trying to avoid arguing with my OH all day as I know it's a crucial BD day. I failed! Haha! Anyone else think it's impossible to not argue when kids and men are involved?!?!!


----------



## JessyG

Sorry i have been absent! Working then had a super busy day yesterday in pain from my tattoo! I am on cd7 now so i wont use the opks until monday i dont think. We will bd tonight even though its likely to be too early. May try again tomorrow if not Monday then take it from there after i have taken the opk.

Ladders i am sorry i am there with you confused aswell so you are getting a positive today on a opk but a negative on the digital? It may very well be a lower surge than what the digital needs to register.

Anyone in the tww yet? 

I dont know if its just because i have been so busy this week but have sort of totally forgotten about ttc this month ooops. It was my OH who said is it not about time and i thought fuck yeah probably this weekend is a good idea. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh citrus! That's definitely positive! Maybe your dh will get over the argument quickly and dtd tonight anyway. If not, then I've read we have 12-48hrs to O after the positive opk so hopefully there's still time tomorrow, even though you want to sway for a girl. Last cycle was the first time I had enough opk's to see my surge fade in and out. The month before I only bought a few from the dollar store and didn't have enough to see a positive so it drove me crazy wondering if I actually O or not. The point is, last month I had 2 days of blazing positives so you may still have time if you can't bd tonight. And yes I agree, sometimes it's hard not to argue when men! My dh sometimes comes home grumpy. I usually don't like to argue unless it's necessary so I usually tell him to go back to work, come home and try again. He usually gets the point and settles down. I don't like to argue but when I do it's like I never stop till I get my point across and dh gets my point too lol 

Ladders, I'm sorry hun. I hope you have already O'd and the lines you're seeing is the fade out of the surge. That 3rd opk does look a bit darker than the rest but the 4th is fading away again so your urine was probably more concentrated on that one? IDK. I'm sorry hun I know it's frustrating for you. Do you have any other signs of impending O or have all the other signs gone? If you're not noticing anymore signs then I would say you most likely already O'd and it's the fade out of the surge you're seeing?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Lol Jessy! Sounds like your oh is feeling frisky at the right time! That's always a good thing. Would you mind posting a picture of your tattoo? I would love to see it if not too personal for you?


----------



## JessyG

Its upside down because i took it and its on my leg but here is my new addition. I love Roses and its my daughters middle name. I already have roses but this one is soo different to my others.
 



Attached Files:







20170421_193758_zpsvafxmwmd.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## citrusfruit

Hehe thanks Kim, I think I will be able to persuade him. I wonder if I will see a temp rise tomorrow. I must remember to temp!!! I've been really rubbish at it this cycle. I've been reading a little about the shettles thing and seems like it's pretty much been disproven so think I might just take my chances rather than risk missing o.


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders I don't know much about the digis but I would be careful reading into seeing lines when taken apart if we are to go by digi hpts. Have you used a dipstick? I can't remember!

Citrus, was it you who said about kids husbands and arguing? I think it's impossible to avoid arguments regarding these groups of people lol 

We dtd CD7 and today CD9 and I'm doing most things - checking cp and cm, using OPKs, temping, started acupuncture yesterday and am using Conceive Plus and prenatal vitamins. Yesterday's OPK was virtually blank which I expected anyway. Today's from this afternoon has a clear line there and will do another in a short while. I think I may see a positive tomorrow, possibly the following day.

Jessy your tattoo is beautiful <3


----------



## citrusfruit

I'd really like a tattoo. I wonder if it's too late! I don't have any and I keep thinking I should get one. Feel like I'm struggling to commit though.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jessy, I love your tattoo! It's beautiful! And I love that is has a special meaning for you also. 

Citrus, I have always said I'm going to get a tattoo, just haven't done it yet. I want a vine starting from the back of my neck going all the way down on the right side of my back and cross over the lower back to the left side. In the vine I want several different flowers of several different pastel colors. I've said this for many years without following through. I think the main reason is because I keep changing the colors of the flowers that I want. Dh has several tattoos and wants more. We both have one in mind that has meaning for the both of us that's going on our wrists. Eventually we'll get it. I definitely do not think you're too old for a tattoo if that's what you really want. 

I just ordered more opk's and a Luna soft cup thing and it should arrive by Friday the 28th. I actually just realised that with my cycles being so long, if I concieved this cycle then I'll completely skip over the chance of a January baby and I'll be due in February.... That's crazy...


----------



## JessyG

Never too late citrus. I am 30 and i have had most of mine done since i had my daughter at 27. I had 2 before i had her and now have 7 and have another 4 or 5 planned after i have another baby.

That sounds lovely kim. Go for it. The guy who did this rose is a genious his work is amazing and although expensive its so worth it for how realistic it looks.

I am on cd8 now and we did manage to bd last night and maybe tonight before i start using opks.

How is everyone today?


----------



## citrusfruit

Ok so CD17 here today and no temp rise this morning. Despite doing a lot of looking online last night, I'm still really confused about opks. So if yesterday's was definitely positive, then might today's also be positive or is it likely to be negative? If it's positive does that mean I'm likely to o on Tuesday as I thought? If it's negative does that mean I'm likely to o today? And is it likely to be totally blank or just lighter than yesterday's?!! So confusing!!


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy, your tattooist is an amazing artist and worth every single penny looking at your tattoo.

Kim and Citrus, go for it! There isn't any such thing as too late for a tattoo. I started at 14 DIY which was obviously rather silly but I was a reckless teenager without a fear of stabbing myself clearly as I also did all my piercings... I wouldn't do this these days of course! I have about fifteen but would love more at some point, when I can justify the money. 

Citrus, did you see your temp dip? Usually, after a positive OPK when you see your temp dip followed by it going back up this is when you ovulated (usually when it dipped I think), but three days of higher temps usually confirms ov. You may see dark OPKs more than a single test or even longer than a day, but usually they start to lighten up which would usually signal ov should happen within a few days (is isn't more than three days after I think, unless you don't ov and you see another peak in lh later on, but this is why temping is important, to clarify this). 
I don't feel I'm being clear, I know what I'm on about in my mind. In a nutshell if you ovulate, you should do so within three days max of a positive OPK, but temps will show if you have by going up. You should see a noticeable shift. I will post a photo of my chart, the neatest chart I can find so you can see what I mean.
I think I had a chemical on the chart I'm posting, which is why my lp was slightly longer. I also ovulated the day of my positive OPK (CD12), but if I remember correctly I wasn't sure if the day before this my OPKs were positive, they looked it at first but when they properly dried they didn't look quite as dark. I remember on. CD12 it was positive with my fmu which is unusual for me, and most people I think, but they started to lighten up later in the day
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5278.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## citrusfruit

Hmm, I am having such a nightmare with temping this month! I took my yep this morning but then fell back asleep and now I can't remember whether it was 36.1 or 36.3!!! I'm so rubbish, I just remember thinking it hadn't risen. Never mind! I will take an opk with smu I guess and see what it says. Thanks for your help cupcake. 

How's everyone else today? Having a relaxing Sunday I hope?


----------



## happycupcake

Perhaps enter it in the middle of both? 
Are you using the IC version of OPKs? I think you are? My memory is rubbish. Anyway, if you have plenty then I would do another mid afternoon and evening too, so you have less chance of missing anything, or confirming they are definitely becoming lighter


----------



## citrusfruit

Hmm, another positive. I bet I o tues as usual. Although it was definitely positive yesterday wasn't it? So would tues be too late to o? Perhaps I will o tomorrow? I thought (correct me if I'm wrong) that by the time you actually o the strips are negative? I'm using cheapies but bought them in a shop so only have 3 left. I will just do them daily I think. Even if I o tues, last nights BD should be reasonable timing so not sure we will BD again. Think we might be out of energy for this month!!!


----------



## ladders

Jessy I love your tattoo it's beautiful!! I have a back one down my back and always wanted more or this one re working just haven't ever gotten round to it!

Citrus I think that you usually o 12 to 48 hours after the first positive opk and doesn't matter as much how long it's positive for but that it was. I'm starting temping too but I forgot this morning so not going to be able to use temps to help me decide when I o'd 

I did have a large amount of ewcm last night so we dtd just in case and I used a soft cup. Going to take another opk later as only have 2 left! Would have done it earlier but dd came into our bed at 6am and promptly vommed on me!!! Now she's been having awful diarrhoea and she's feeling really rubbish and clingy so not had a chance yet.

Cupcake your so good at temping your chart looks so good!


----------



## citrusfruit

Yesterday at top and today's a temp bottom. It's dried even darker than that!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0723.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ladders

Definitely positive again, I reckon you'll o today or tomorrow so your bd last night will be perfect and probably also good for shelttes without making it too hard to conceive


----------



## happycupcake

You can ov on the day of your positive OPK or after it, I take the darkest test as the first positive usually. I have had a positive OPK where the line is as dark as the control line before, then the following day the line turns darker than the control line, so I take the darkest as the first proper positive as this seems more logical since it's detecting the peak of your lh surge. I may be wrong, I don't know, but this is what I do and it seems accurate for me personally, since my lp usually stays quite stable. 
The maximum time between positive OPK and ov, if you ov, isn't meant to be more than three days, although it's usually sooner than this.

Ladders I hope your daughter is better soon! Poor little love. 
Lol you should see my chart for March, it went nuts. I think it's because I started my B complex to try to balance hormones, it's the only thing I did differently to any other cycle. 
My sleep isn't the best, but it's consistently rubbish so I'm hoping this means consistent temps to a degree


----------



## JessyG

I feel slightly out of sync with everyone as i am on cd8 and have no idea when i o haha. Will use one of those cb digis tomorrow and bd tomorrow night aswell. Not sure i can be arsed tonight and i am pretty sure it is far too early anyway. 

Citrus. When did you bd, last night and will you do it again this fw?


----------



## citrusfruit

We BD last night at about 11 or 12 I guess. I don't think we will be doing it again to be honest. It's becoming a bit forced and if we get a bfn we will have to go again next month so I don't want it to become too much of a chore. Hopefully the timing will work out ok if I o tomorrow or even tues would be fine. If it's tomorrow it's o-4 and o-2 and if it's tues it's o-5 and o-3. If it's neither of those days then who knows what's going on!!


----------



## ladders

Ha ha jessy I love that, I very often think early that day i can't be arsed! Glad it's not just me

Citrus I know what you mean and feeling like it's getting forced and is ok if you know this cycle will definitely work but if have to go through it again in a few weeks its feels forced quicker and quicker.

Thanks cupcake she seems to have brightened up but not eaten anything which is not like here. She's running around in a babygrow and looks so cute she's not worn on for ages as she's over 2 now


----------



## ladders

Wow who would have thought cycle day 16!!! So relived to see that smiley face!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20170423_144011.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders - :happydance: for your smiley face! If your daughter isn't eating don't worry, it's probably the best thing to do providing she's drinking. If she does feel hungry then bananas, white rice, dry white toast (white because it has less fibre therefore won't encourage going to the toilet more) are all good for keeping her settled. 

Citrus do you mean you or your OH feel like this? Feeling it's forced? Or a chore. 

Jessy I don't think you are out of sync, we are all only a short distance apart I think.

I can't remember if I said but CD10, have dtd on days 7, 9 & today and have had ewcm for three days and plenty of it which is a huge improvement. I don't know if it's hormones balancing out, more hydrated or both but it's good anyway


----------



## JessyG

Fantastic news ladders. So if today is positive does that mean you will o today or tomorrow? If so will you try bding again tonight? 

Was that afternoon wee you used for that test? I have no idea whether to use morning or afternoon wee cause it says on the box first pee after longest sleep?

My OH is doing my head in today. He is back from training for 2 weeks and already after 2 days mildly wishing he would go back down south! 

Quite excited to get back into the swing of it all just hope i get a positive this week and time it right so at least we are in with a chance. I guess thats what we all want! Haha.

Hope your little girl is feeling better soon.


----------



## citrusfruit

Cupcake I think both of us feeling the pressure. I think we've done enough to have a shot this month and give myself the idea that I've given getting a girl a go (if we don't conceive this month I will probably give up with that plan!)

Yay ladders! That should hopefully mean we are tww buddies. Cupcake have you had anything on an opk yet? And jessy keep us posted (about the opks I mean, not the annoying husband although you can - I've got one of those too!) 

Kim, daisies, anni and everyone else, how are you all doing today?


----------



## ladders

Doesn't look like I'm getting any either so we will be exact tww buddies citrus! I tried and failed to secure a last bd

Jessy I got my positive this afternoon but I didn't test first thing so don't know if would have been positive then. My app says I'll ovulate tomorrow so I'll stick with that as not temping yet so no idea really


----------



## happycupcake

Oh Ladders, what happened with the BD attempt? Do you feel positive this cycle?

Citrus, I think you have too. I hope you do conceive a little girl! I have a photo I should upload, and will do in a minute :)

Daisies, Anni and Kim I hope you are all ok!

I used OPKs yesterday but they weren't worth posting. Today's were there but faint until this evening when out of the blue a positive showed. Wasn't expecting this as usually I would have had an almost positive in the afternoon, but this may be due to me drinking loads and then I had a nap late this afternoon so my urine was more concentrated this evening. Anyway, I'm sure you don't want to know about the concentration of my pee anymore...
First is with fmu which I don't expect to see anything but do sometimes anyway, then lunchtime, then around 3:30pm ish and then about half an hour ago
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5314.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yayyyy! For all the positive opk's ladies! I hope you all have had plenty of bd! Good luck ladies! 

I'm well today thanks for asking, Happycupcake and citrus. I've been busy today with dh and the kids so no time to really read and reply right now so I'll be back on a little later today. I hope you're all having a great Sunday!


----------



## dustergrl

Hello all, just reading to catch up on everyone. DS and I are both sick, so that has been a chore- we just got better not a week ago! We also have a hobby farm, and yesterday tried to do a bunch of spring cleaning in the barn. We are getting 7 new chicks this week!

Jessy, your tattoo is amazing. I had lavender roses in my wedding bouquet so that is what your tattoo reminds me of.

Yay to all the positive OPKs, ladies! Good luck getting your BDing in!!!


----------



## ladders

Yeah cupcake that looks positive to me! Have you tested again this morning? Is this usual time for o? Funny how we have all synced up lol.

Actually managed to get a bd in last night so if I o today then we did o -3 o-2 and 0-1 so I'm pleased with that and don't think I'll attempt tonight, I actually think i might have got a positive in the morning so could be a bit late by tonight and no point pushing it if not necessary 

Duster sorry you've been sick, my dd not well at the moment and really hoping it doesn't spread to is especially as dh on a course this week so really can't miss it. Ah I love you have a little farm of always wanted something like that


----------



## JessyG

I tried the cb digi this morning and an error came up so need to try again this avo! How can i have done it wrong surely there is only one way to pee on a stick &#128584;.

Didnt bd last night but plan to tonight even though my oh is at football until 8:30pm boo! Will have him rush home haha. 

Hope you are all ok?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Lol, Jessy! I've done that before with a digi hpt. I think it's the test itself though and not you. There could have been something wrong with that stick? 

Cd11 here. Still have about 8 days or so to O so just waiting, taking vitamins and bd just for fun right now. Hopefully my new opk's and soft cup come in sometime this week. Supposed to be Friday but I'm hoping sooner so I can learn how to use the soft cup before its important so I don't lose any of the goods when it's fw. 

Dh was an ass before leaving for work this morning. He's already text to apologize but I'll make him sweat it out and think about it before I reply to him.


----------



## JessyG

I am cd9 and i tried another digi and it came back low fertility today so not sure i will bother with bding tonight since OH wont be back until closer to 9 and it may make it seem like a chore tomorrow night. 

I have a horrible feeling i am gonna spend a fortune on these digs &#128584;&#128584;&#128584; and find out I dont o until like cd18/19! Ugh.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

How long are your cycles, Jessy? I'm sorry if you've said before. I can't remember everyone's cycles lol


----------



## ladders

Jessy that's exactly what I did! Started testing cd8 and wasn't positive till cd 17! I used 2 boxes of 20!!! 

Kim sorry for your dh was an arse this morning seems they are all at it at the moment!! Good plan to make him swear it out, especially as not fw yet lol


----------



## JessyG

I only have a box of 10 and used 2 today booo! 

I have only had one cycle off bc and it was 29 days long so going by the chart prediction thing on the box i should have testing today just wish i hadnt wasted a test this morning for it to be dud.


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders - I know! They say women who spend lots of time together sync, so perhaps somehow this has happened here too. 
I have tested today and they are still positive, although I *think* they are the same in strength. Will test this evening as well anyway though. I had a dip in temp yesterday followed by it going up significantly today, so it may be acupuncture encouraged ov a day earlier? I seem to usually ov CD12 and usually the day of my positive OPK (or the day of the darkest where this has happened before), but I'm CD11 today. I had ov pain yesterday too and on the day of acupuncture but I didn't ov then, that would have been far too early anyway. 

Jessy, I don't think you can poas wrong lol although this did make me laugh. It's the test, don't worry! I don't think they mind the angle or speed you pee on them or anything ;) 
Can't you buy some IC OPKs as well? Saves the pennies.

Kim, you make such a valid point with the soft cup idea. I ought to have done the same because it does seem to come out. Having said this, I have read that it doesn't matter and shouldn't be a worry because although it seems like a lot, you still have plenty heading in the right direction anyway.
Lol I do the same with my husband, sometimes I won't reply and give the silent treatment for a while. But only when it's him in the wrong. Otherwise I attempt to apologise, which can take me some time, because I like to think I'm always right...
I hope you are both ok though :)

Will add my chart, I think it's heading in the right direction for ov. Will see tomorrow I guess
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5359.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, I usually am the one to apologize too if I'm the one in the wrong but also like to think I'm always right haha! 
I think I let him think about it long enough. He called and text about 20 times by lunch time and I finally text him back 
I've learned over the years that silence is the best revenge for him because he'll think about it more then we won't argue for another few months. 

Jessy, I hope it wasn't just a one off and your cycles are back to normal and you get your positive opk soon. 


I need you ladies to rub some of the O juju off on me so I can O sooner and be in the tww with all of you too haha! 

How is everyone else doing today? Citrus, daisies, Bassit Anni? I hope you're all well


----------



## citrusfruit

Glad we are all seeming to be o-ing at the same time. I'm a bit annoyed, I'm still getting positive opks. I have taken two today morning and evening and both positive. What does that mean! I'm finding it tricky to decipher which is darkest if any as they all sort of look the same when dried. I guess we should really dtd tonight to be sure but just not sure it's gonna happen. All this ttc is so stressful when you're a control freak like me!!!

Hope you o sooner than usual Kim so you can wait it out with us!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thanks citrus I'm taking some new vitamins so I kinda hope I do O sooner but then again I kinda want to wait till Friday so I can use my soft cups lol! But if I do end up O'ing sooner I'll be happy with that too. I had two days of blazing positives last month on the opk's so maybe you're doing the same thing? I hope tomorrows test will start to fade out


----------



## citrusfruit

Actually I just went and took another look and although this evenings opk does look positive it's lighter than the other three tests so hoping I will see a temp rise tomorrow morning. Dtd not going to happen tonight, I'm just too tired so if no temp rise tomorrow then maybe I'll try one last attempt tomorrow but really I'm hoping I see the temp rise so I can be done with it for this month!

Oh and edit to add - CM not EW today. More creamy/sticky. So hoping he o has taken place!


----------



## citrusfruit

Dark pic but you get the idea. Earliest at the top and most recent at the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0741.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## citrusfruit

Urgh, it's flipped it! So earliest on the left and most recent on the right!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, good things are ok with you and OH! Sometimes letting things calm down is the best way forward. I'm quite argumentative when I'm cross so it is usually best I don't speak until I have calmed down lol

Citrus, your most recent test looks like your surge is starting to wear off, so hopefully you will see your temp go up tomorrow!

We dtd today as well, and I have had my darkest OPK this evening so have marked yesterday and today as positives but today's cm was creamy/lotiony rather than ewcm and my temp went up today so I'm thinking it's possible I ovulated today. Cm changes and becomes less ewcm on ov day so I read, so wouldn't then be unusual for more creamy cm if I ovulated today.
Today's OPKs were all positive but same as control line, like yesterday evening. This OPK is from this evening, and is clearly darker than the control line
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5360.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, Yeah I would say your highest surge was yesterday mornings test? The second from the left looks like the most positive to me then a little less on the third from the left and the last one less positive than the previous one. I hope you see it on your temps in the morning! I'm no expert so could be wrong lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, yeah that line is defiantly darker than the control line! 

I'm also glad he decided to be in a better mood because if he comes home in a bad mood then I won't be able to keep quiet and we'll end up arguing again. It's easy for me to ignore texts but not so easy to keep quiet when he's standing in front of me lol but it seems like he's in a better mood so we'll see when he gets home in about an hour. 

So, I checked cp and cm when I went to the bathroom a few minutes ago and my cervix is soft and still closed so must be starting to get close to O in a few days. The weird thing though is there was some (tmi) pink blood mixed with my cm. IDK what that's about but it seems like every time I take any vitamins other than the prenatal vitamins I seem to get one spot of pink cm a few days before O. This happened two cycles ago when I was taking the EPO. Has anyone else had this happen before?


----------



## happycupcake

It isn't a worry if temps don't go up immediately after a positive OPK, as it can take a few days to ov from then but hopefully for Citrus ov will have happened or be soon and temps reflect this :) 
Sometimes mine go up for a day then back down, then up. Or, to be super confusing they go up for two days then dip then go up... I had crazy temps in March


----------



## happycupcake

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Happycupcake, yeah that line is defiantly darker than the control line!
> 
> I'm also glad he decided to be in a better mood because if he comes home in a bad mood then I won't be able to keep quiet and we'll end up arguing again. It's easy for me to ignore texts but not so easy to keep quiet when he's standing in front of me lol but it seems like he's in a better mood so we'll see when he gets home in about an hour.
> 
> So, I checked cp and cm when I went to the bathroom a few minutes ago and my cervix is soft and still closed so must be starting to get close to O in a few days. The weird thing though is there was some (tmi) pink blood mixed with my cm. IDK what that's about but it seems like every time I take any vitamins other than the prenatal vitamins I seem to get one spot of pink cm a few days before O. This happened two cycles ago when I was taking the EPO. Has anyone else had this happen before?

I know that when used vaginally, epo can sometimes cause the cervix to bleed a little (or at least, I'm sure this is what I read!). 
Some women spot around ov as a result of ovulation, and sometimes it's possible sex has irritated the cervix, or could be slight erosion, this can cause spotting too. I don't tend to see spotting between periods unless I'm pregnant, although in March I had a tiny spot of pink on a couple of occasions on wiping which I thought was possible IB since it was about a week after ov but I wasn't pregnant so I don't know what it was. It's also possible it's leftover from af too, it can happen for a number of reasons but it's interesting you have seen a possible link between this and taking epo


----------



## dustergrl

Citrus, I would say the second from the right looks the darkest.

Fx for you ladies- I'm just hanging out in the tww! My cycles are about 28-30 days, starting around the first of the month.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Duster, good luck! Will you be testing early? 

Happycupcake, I've never seen the epo that could be done vaginally. I had the pill form. I'm sure I haven't O'd yet so IDK what it could have been. We haven't dtd since Saturday night/sunday morning but I guess that could have been it? IDK it's weird to me lol I haven't taken the epo this month though. I've been taking CoQ10, Macca, and Iron with my prenatal vitamins. 
I have always had low iron so I've been taking those for a while. But the Macca and CoQ10 are new things this month.


----------



## dustergrl

No, I likely won't test early. I don't know that I could handle disappointment of more bfn's than necessary.

With DS I didn't test until I was a week late because I had pretty much given up hope by that point. I had IB- enough that I thought I would just be getting my period soon, but it never came! I was in a new teaching position and it was the end of the year so I was so busy. It was a week past when I should have started before I realized I was late!

I'm hoping if I have a more casual attitude about this one, maybe it won't take me 10 months of ttc.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Whoa! You have some patience! I can probably hold out till about 11-12 dpo if I tried but being a sahm right now all I have is time to obsess and think about that possible bfp with the tests in the cabinet in the bathroom calling my name Hahaha! Lol 

I admire your patience though and completely understand the disappointment of the bfn's especially when you know for sure you're out and af will show the next day. 

How many dpo are you today? I'm sorry if you've said already. Do you have a long lp? 

I'm on cd11 and waiting to O. I still have a good week to go, probably.


----------



## ladders

Cupcake it could be acupuncture that has made you o earlier. I did acupuncture when ttc #1 as felt it was taking so long and if gotten myself so stressed! I had acupuncture on the Thurs with clearblue saying low fertility and woke up Friday morning and went straight to peak! missing high completely and about 3-4 days sooner than normal!. That's the month i first conceived, unfortunately ended in mc but I conceived. So it's definitely possible it could have altered your cycle slightly. I'm very jealous I loved acupuncture it made me so relaxed and nice to have an hour to dedicate to myself. I never get that anymore.*


Kim I'm sending o vibes your way! And glad your dh got in touch. I hate fighting with my dh but we also have to take time away from it because neither of us will apologise lol. Sorry I have no idea what causes the slight blood that you saw. I had some brown cm last week and couldn't work out what had caused it. Probably because would never notice that kind of thing if not ttc!


Citrus did you get your temp rise today? It looks to me like the most recent one is lighter so I think the middle two was your proper surge.*


So don't know what came over dh but we bd last night too which is great because now o feel we have a proper shot, although that always makes it worse when af comes because I have nothing to blame or change! So officially 1 dpo and in the tww!

Duster I wish I could be as strong willed as you as i also get depressed seeing bfn after bfn!


----------



## citrusfruit

Urgh I'm so jealous ladders, no temp rise here and no BD last night either. I really thought the surge was over so now I don't know what's happening. Today is my usual o day so maybe it will be today but I'm starting to lose faith in the opks. I have one more left so I will use it later and I've already told DH that we NEED to dtd tonight. Girl timing is out the window as I don't want to be stressed if no temp rise tomorrow so got to get one last try in. Will update later, got to go get ready for work so no time to reply to everyone sorry.


----------



## JessyG

I cant really comment on the temp rises as i dont understand it all haha but hope you can bd tonight citrus. 

We did bd last night but blank opk this morning. Not that i was expecting it at cd9. Expecting it more towards the end of the week or weekend maybe cd14/15.

Good luck duster. I tested early with my DD but not as early as i tested last month. Maybe a day or two early. Do you feel you have a good shot this month?

Anni how are you? 

Kim we are probably quite insync i havent ovd yet either. 

Ladders glad dh came around and you managed to bd last night. Is that you now officially in the tww!!!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jessy, I'm happy to know that I'm not the last one but sad that you haven't O'd yet either. 

To me the wait to O this time is probably going to be more stressful than the tww &#128529; 

Ladders, you're right. It's probably because I'm more in tune with my body. I probably wouldn't have noticed had I not been checking cm and cp. 

I'm actually very excited to be able to see all your tests and root you ladies on to your bfp's! Hopefully we all get our bfp's this cycle and get to all be in first tri together! &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Daisies11

Hi all, been a bit busy over the last few days so not been able to get on to say hi. Hope you're all well!

CD21 here. No idea if/when I ovulated. Have had zero ewcm so can't go on that. So looks like grapefruit juice wasn't particularly helpful.

I feel as though maybe I've not ovulated? Who knows! The joys of coming off birth control. I wish I'd never gone back on it after having my son, as not knowing what's going on with my body is frustrating!

I found out yesterday that one of my friends who has a little boy already is expecting a girl for number 2! And I feel really envious. And also feel as though it's just not going to happen for us, which is ridiculous as this is month 2 and I'm coming off the pill so we all know that can take a while to get out of your system, but all the same I feel really down about it all today. Anyone else get like that?

Hope you're all good anyhow


----------



## ladders

Daisies I totally feel you, it took alot of time and worry and stress to conceive before and I feel like it'll be the same again. Seems to happen so easy for everyone else. Three of my nct friends are pregnant again and the longest one took 2 months!!!! I'm on cycle 3 already.

Citrus I hope you get to dtd tonight I find this the most stressful bit of ttc


----------



## happycupcake

Hmmm... Kim, I don't know much about macca and coQ10 (I know the latter is used to help healthy cell growth, I think?). The epo if using capsules (you know the see-through kind) can be used vaginally but I have only read about them being used in this way late during the third trimester to help ripen the cervix, and this can cause some spotting. 
Did your most recent smear come back ok? Do you tend to have ok results with this? I only ask because although it's highly likely there's a perfectly innocent explanation for the spotting, over here they say if you see anything unusual for you in terms of spotting between periods, ask for another screening to be on the safe side. 
There are sooo many causes for it though. So many which have absolutely zero to do with anything sinister! So I wouldn't worry, but if it is concerning you in the slightest get it checked out :)
I do hope we all get our bfps and are in the tris together, this would be fab!

Duster - you are a stronger woman than I am, I can't help myself testing early! But I find it easier in some ways as there's less room to get my hopes up if I keep getting the same fake faint lines or the tests are completely blank. 

Ladders - yay on the TWW! :)
Acupuncture is amazing, isn't it? I love it. I remember the first time I had it (my doctor is an acupuncturist as well and gave me a few sessions in her own time which was lovely of her!) I was sceptical, I originally had it for anxiety as my doctor was concerned about my use of diazepam. I had been using it for years when you are only meant to use it for weeks. Didn't think it would help much but that was the first day in years I didn't have to use any medication. It was so relaxing! After this I paid for some private sessions as I didn't want to take advantage of my doctor, and it helped me so much I can't even begin to explain. This and the fact I'm pretty sure my hormones are wonky are the reasons I have restarted it. 
It's good to read your experience with it and that it could have made me ov a little earlier. My body seems to respond quickly and well to it so it wouldn't surprise me if it was responsible! 

Citrus I wouldn't worry about gender swaying too much because it's all theory and little actual evidence to prove any of it does sway. It sounds as though you are ok with this, but I hope you do conceive a little girly anyway! 

Jessy - temping looks/sounds more complicated than it is. When I first saw someone's chart a few years ago I couldn't make any of it out and didn't have a clue what they were talking about! I pretty much ignored any of it, I didn't even track my cycles that closely, only knew when af was due and this was the extent of my knowledge on the subject. But after having to look into my cycles more in depth it pushed me to start temping/charting and it's surprisingly easy to learn. In a nutshell, if looking at ovulation, you are looking out for an upwards shift in temperature which sustains itself. When you use an app or a physical chart, you will see that your temperatures stay on the lower side of average from your period up until ovulation. They can fluctuate, but they generally stay lower. When you ovulate (usually within a couple of days of a positive OPK but this can alter with age too, so as we get older we may see we ovulate closer to the day of the positive OPK, or on the day), you will see an obvious jump upwards in your temperature which stays up at the higher end of average. This too can and does fluctuate for most women, but in general throughout your luteal phase, the part after ovulation until your period, it stays mostly up. If you conceive, it will continue to stay up. The reason your temperature does this is because the corpus luteum, leftover from ovulation, secretes progesterone into your system in preparation for pregnancy, to support it. If you don't conceive, your temperature will dip close to, or on the day of your period usually.

Daisies I'm sorry you are feeling down :( I understand though, I felt like this after having a miscarriage. It was like everyone was pregnant or carrying around a newborn and I felt so sad and envious and then cross at myself because it wasn't their fault! But it's a mix of emotions and a real rollercoaster. I think having recently come off bc doesn't help because this can mess with your hormones and make you more emotional too, as well as mess your cycle around. I hope things start to settle down for you soon though. I'm sure it will, and there's every chance it won't take long to conceive. Bc doesn't always spell a long time trying, sometimes it can happen quite quickly after so don't lose hope! You WILL be ok and things absolutely will settle down for you.

CD12 here I think? I have cystitis woohoo. I had it weeks ago too, sex and dehydration are triggers and yesterday I had sex and didn't remember to drink much because I was stressed out about something and it was also our youngest son's fifth birthday so I had many distractions! Paying for it though. Peeing literally at least every twenty minutes because so far I have had half a latte (I know it's caffeine but my logic is have a little caffeine for the diuretic effect to quickly draw water to my bladder to flush it out), about 1.5L of water and a Cystopurin. It's slowly starting to feel a little less like I'm peeing acid. Am sat here feeling cross with myself, with a hot water bottle in my lap. I won't be dtd today... but hoping it won't matter anyway. We can dtd for fun after this has definitely buggered off


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, not fallen off the face of the earth, just been working.

I've had a read through but I don't think my brain can cope with replying to everything.

I'm CD 13 today. I feel as though I might O in the next day or two. Had bucket loads of EWCM when I went to the loo on my break this morning and my cervix is high and softish. I'm not sure if my temps are really low because I mouth breathe but they seem really low. Maybe I'll still see a pattern though. Hope you're all ok. I have 3 days off now so can keep up with things a bit better.


----------



## citrusfruit

Cupcake I'm sorry you have cystitis but I like your caffeine logic!! I'm beat, god knows how I'll find the energy to dtd later. I'm stealing 5 mins to sit down and reply at work before going home and looking after the toddler. 

Anyone else find that really simple conversations with DH can end in a spat? Sometimes we are really mean to each other and it makes me sad.

Ladders, I totally get how you feel. It didn't even take us long ttc number 1 but I'm already anticipating having to go through AF and the wait to o again.


----------



## annio84

Citrus, we have spells of that, normally when we're both stressed because he's the easiest person to vent my frustrations on.

We didn't take that long to conceive either time but that's kind of making me a bit neurotic because we're on month 3 or 4 of trying depending on how you look at it and if it doesn't happen this month it will be the longest we've ever taken and that will make me start to worry that it's not going to happen. TTC is rubbish, we should just be allowed to decide when we want to be pregnant and it should happen. It would be a lot better for our mental health!


----------



## happycupcake

Anni, you could try temping vaginally if you sleep with your mouth open.

Citrus, I'm tired too, purely from traipsing the amount of times I have up and down the stairs to pee. 
Sometimes we are like this but it's usually me snapping over silly things because I'm anxious so usually my fault


----------



## annio84

Will do next month I think. If I start now it will mess me up for this month.


----------



## citrusfruit

What do you find are your anxiety triggers cupcake? I am defo loads more anxious when I am tired and had a very wobbly time when sleep deprived with baby 1. It's amazing how much better I felt with a bit of sleep. Stress is also a trigger. I totally know what you mean about being the cause of arguments. Most of mine stem from the fact that I want to control everything and he feels I don't trust him with our son. Not true, but routine and being aware of how things are going to go really helps my mental health. He has no understanding of that at all, which is a shame.

I'm just waiting to need a pee to take my last opk. Bloody hope it's negative but we are def going to dtd tonight unless we have a serious falling out or any other disaster!


----------



## citrusfruit

Still drying but thankfully negative! So help me to interpret people..

OPKs L-R CD16, CD17, CD18 Am, CD18 pm, CD19

Then also uploaded my chart. I might have had EWCM the day after the BDs but I think it is so hard to tell, but CD18 was defo not EW and I've had none since.

As you know, no temp rise yet. So what do we think! When's o day?!:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0744.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0745.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus - literally everything lol! I shouldn't laugh, it isn't actually funny but I have to or I would go nuts. Lack of sleep (which is a constant issue and has been for years!) is definitely a trigger. If I don't have more than two hours it hits me hard the following day. When we had our son together I barely slept. I became delusional and started hallucinating. It was terrifying at the time. My mind fell apart so I started to express milk so my husband could take over feeds, meaning I could at least try to get some sleep. 
Face to face interaction with people for too long triggers panic, I'm socially awkward (part of having Asperger's) so I don't do social situations fabulously. I also suffer with agoraphobia which I think stems from PTSD, I have better periods and some which I turn into a hermit so leaving the house during these times triggers it.
Germs trigger anxiety hugely for me, even the mere mention of illness does. This became worse after both our youngest children were hospitalised when our daughter was a couple of weeks old and our son almost a year and a half old.
Food triggers it because I have been fighting an eating disorder for a number of years (hence why I think my hormones are out of sync, because recovery, especially self recovery, takes such a long time), but I have been better where eating more is concerned. 
People who are drunk or high, they are unpredictable.
Things being out of routine, I have to have things as stable as possible and can't do spontaneity. 
People dying. 
Travelling more than a few miles. 
Any level of stress.

There are so many things I could list. Many of them are things accumulated over the years because life has been unbelievably complicated! As life is, I guess. It isn't easy, and people cope with situations differently. How to you cope with it?

Regarding your chart - if your temp continues to go upwards then I would guess ovulation to be yesterday, possibly today


----------



## citrusfruit

Hmm, how do I deal with it? Mostly, I'm ok. Mostly. It's all very low level and I read something which said that awareness that you are getting anxious is helpful. I have found that useful. I sort of repeat a little mantra in my mind that it is just anxiety and anxiety can't hurt me, so I don't spiral. Death and illness is a big thing for me too. I had a headache yesterday and immediately thought of a brain tumour. This kind of thought process is very common for me. BUT I am aware that it is irrational and this helps me greatly. I feel that in many ways, as I learn more about my body, I am becoming better with age. Then again I am fearful of aging and being more susceptible to certain illnesses! I'm nervous about giving birth (didn't have the best of times with baby 1) and am going to try hypnobirthing this time around. If it helps me, I'll try to keep up something similar afterwards too. Generally, I have a hold on it but I am nervous about having a second baby and going through the sleep deprivation again, it makes me super irrational.

It sounds like you have a tough time. Do you have any strategies? It seems you are doing a great job at being a mummy though and that's all that matters!

Kim are you taking the opks yet? Glad we've got a couple of people officially in the tww! Ladders sounds like you've done super well with your timing!!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I actually tested this afternoon. No where near positive :haha: I still have several days to go :sleep:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170425_163615_zpsftuc9lrg.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus - awareness is always a good thing. How long have you suffered with anxiety for? Ageing is another I could say too, I find it frightening! The reminders scare me, like the grey hairs creeping in, the fact my knees seem to be so stiff when they didn't used to be (although I try to remember to counter this I can still get my legs around my head lol), any new wrinkles... I always tell people I'm 29 and staying there. 
Sounds like you cope well though which is good :) I think the hypnobirthing is a good idea, I have heard good things about this. I understand the worry of having another as my first wasn't an easy birth. It wasn't by any means as long or difficult as some people's labours but I found it less than a positive experience for a few reasons. But my second was much easier. There's a decade age gap between them, so this was scary too since I assumed it would be like having a first baby but it wasn't. It was a fraction of the time and he took only minutes to push out whereas my first took an hour to push. I think after you have your first your body knows what it's doing, it remembers and is essier. The thing that helped me cope better was knowing about transition, because this is the part of labour that seems to make most women panic, and feel as if they are losing control, so after reading about this and knowing this was why and it wasn't anything more than getting closer to birth, I felt I had more control. I think for most women their subsequent children are much easier with labour and birth.
Anxiety has been an issue for me since childhood. I currently use medication to help take the edge off but have restarted acupuncture to try to get back some control without having to rely on medication since it was so helpful before. I use breathing techniques as well and do things like pace the room because I'm trying to get rid of any excess energy/adrenaline. 

Kim, your OPK looks like mine do right before they turn positive, so hopefully it won't be long :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm hoping at least another 2 days. I want my body to hold out at least till Thursday because that's when my soft cups will arrive (according to the Amazon tracking thing) and I really want to use the soft cup this time! Lol 

As for the pap, I actually haven't had one in about 2 years so it's time to have one. In my teens I've had abnormal paps and pre cancer cells that was all removed and have had normal paps since then. But do need to go have one done soon. Would this cause mid cycle spotting? I've never heard of this. I'll google it in a few minutes and see.


----------



## citrusfruit

Morning all, just to say I'm officially in the tww! So relieved to see that temp rise this morning. I guess I ovd yesterday which means we dtd on o, o-3 and o-5. In with a chance but still feel we missed an important day so not feeling too positive! Our o dtd was at night so possibly too late depending on what time I actually ovd. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Kim you are waiting to o, cupcake you are in the tww yes? So is duster, ladders...Anni and Jessy are you still both waiting to o? Just trying to keep track of everyone!!


----------



## JessyG

Yeah another negative for me citrus. I am only cd11 so i am just going through the motions with testing right now. 

I have a child free day today. It is soo rare and feels so good to clean without the guilt of 'i should be playing with her'. Got a day of cleaning and shopping lined up. Already done most of the cleaninh just the bathrooms snd dusting to do. Then i am going shopping to buy B a new duvet set and my friend a birthday present. Will pick B up at 3ish. She has such fun at nursery and i only took today as a holiday incase my leg was still sore after my tattoo (it is still bloody sore so feel like i am walking about with a limp!) 

Hope evetyone is good. Citrus glad you are in the tww now too!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, yes spotting during any other time than right before or right after af can be a sign of a potential problem regarding cervical screening or abnormal cells. I have to say it probably isn't, most of the time it isn't anything to be concerned about but if you are due a smear, I would book it so you know for sure. 
Of course when you are ttc spotting in the TWW can be a sign of implantation so wouldn't be anything to worry about. You can also see some spotting when you ovulate as well. 
The main things to look out for regarding potentially abnormal cells are spotting or bleeding between periods, pain during sex, pelvic pain, lower back pain, cm that isn't usual cm like if it smells weird or anything... I can't remember the other things! But even each of these are usually down to other things. Like I had a funny smell after sex a while ago and had had lots of watery cm for ages, turned out to be BV which is usually easily treatable with pessaries. I have always had some lower back pain which I put down to poor posture and having big boobs. I can sometimes experience pain or pelvic pain during sex depending on the position, but this isn't unusual for me. 
So, don't think this is a cause to panic, and don't worry about having a smear done during pregnancy because they are completely safe. If you had a smear during pregnancy it can throw the results off and cause a false abnormal reading, so if you are due a smear it's probably best to have it done sooner than later as you are ttc. 
It's highly likely though that the spotting you saw wasn't anything to worry about.
I reckon you have a couple of days, mine tend to look like yours soon before they turn positive, but it can vary for everyone.

Citrus - yay for being in the TWW! I think your timing is good, especially if trying to gender sway. Don't think dtd was wasted yesterday, I know most advice is the egg lasts a day, but I have read quite a few times it can live a little longer in some cases. Plus you won't know the precise time of ov, so I would say you timed things perfectly fine :)

Jessy - Bepanthen is good for tattoos, to help them heal. Also, if it's sore still try putting a bag of frozen peas on it to calm it down. I had a fairly sizeable tattoo in the same place and it hurt far more afterwards than during!

Yes I'm currently in the TWW as well. Fertility Friend puts me at 3dpo today and ov at CD10 but I think I ovulated CD11 since my darkest positive was then. We will see I guess, luteal phase is usually 14 days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5409.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ladders

Yeah for the tww!!! Cupcake you look like you got some perfectly timed bd in! And citrus I reckon for girl away your timing is perfect too!

Does feel good to not be thinking about o and bd for a while, was nice to go bed not feeling anxious if we would dtd, whether dh would initiate or I would have too etc etc.

Jessy I have to say I'm very jealous of your free day! Even if it is spent shopping and cleaning! I'm off work today so spending it internet shopping as we are moving dh into the spare room out of the nursery soon. Wanted to do it before baby comes and I clearly have loads of time! Stupidly thought I might be pregnant by now as stopped bc in Jan


----------



## happycupcake

I would have dtd yesterday as well, in fact I was desperate to (I can't actually help myself, especially this time of the cycle all I want to do is rip hubby's clothes off!) but stupid cystitis got in the way. Thankfully it seems to have gone. I agree completely Citrus has had excellent timing :) 

I have to go out soon to buy something to wear for a funeral we are attending Friday. His wishes were for everyone to wear what they are comfortable in and didn't want everyone all in black suits and super smart clothing. I wear a lot of black anyway, but don't have anything smart/casual that isn't worn out. I don't usually shop for myself, it's usually the children, so I wear my clothes until they are unwearable because I also hate waste. I also hate shopping. Everyone says women love shopping but I don't... I would shop online but it means I can't try it on first


----------



## ladders

Oh cupcake that's not a happy shopping trip, I'm sorry to hear that! I generally hate shopping but mostly because I see alot of clothes that look great on the mannequin but make me look like a sack of &#128169;. And now I have dd I always feel guilty spending on myself. Rubbish that you have cystitis, I found the soft cups helps as you can still go for a wee after dtd without losing the swimmers!


----------



## happycupcake

ladders said:


> Oh cupcake that's not a happy shopping trip, I'm sorry to hear that! I generally hate shopping but mostly because I see alot of clothes that look great on the mannequin but make me look like a sack of &#55357;&#56489;. And now I have dd I always feel guilty spending on myself. Rubbish that you have cystitis, I found the soft cups helps as you can still go for a wee after dtd without losing the swimmers!

I didn't go shopping, it started to hail so I stayed in and bought online. Hopefully they will be fine, but we have a local shop so shouldn't be any bother returning them if they aren't and I paid for next day delivery so providing they actually arrive tomorrow when they are meant to, I have some time to buy something else. Can't say I'm looking forward to Friday, though. He was a fabulous guy, a good neighbour and friend and I'm sad he's passed away, but the hardest part will be seeing his wife and children. I also haven't set foot in that place since losing my partner (or ex partner technically but we hadn't been split long, a matter of weeks so it feels too weird referring to him as an ex when we had been together for donkeys years) so somewhat selfishly as well I know I will find it hard going back there. Why can't people live forever?! 

I know what you mean about the stupid mannequins. And why they have to make them tiny is beyond me! They don't have any curves, there aren't any hips or boobs or bums and I look and think, how is this realistically representing the clothes and how they are meant to look on REAL people, who come in all different shapes! And the thing with shopping for yourself without the children I find that hard too, I always feel selfish so I don't usually spend anything on myself. 
The cystitis has gone I think. I have been drinking loads and purposely stayed up until about 3am to make sure I had drunk plenty so I didn't wake with it starting over. I ought to have used my MeLuna but I didn't think to re-sterilise it ready for use for that but in hindsight it would have saved a few of those precious swimmers :dohh:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yayyy for the tww for you ladies! I'm already excited about examining your tests! Don't forget the post what you pee on rule haha! 

Happycupcake and Ladders, I also feel guilty about buying myself anything. Honestly I haven't bought myself anything except the opk's last month and this month but this month I added the soft cups. I spent $36 on buying and delivery so I guess that's not too bad. I'm actually excited for tomorrow! My shipment should arrive! Hopefully... I desperately need new clothes but I keep putting it off hoping that I'll get pregnant soon and then I'll buy a few maternity clothes. If I don't end up pregnant any time soon then I'll just go ahead and get a few cheap outfits from Walmart. That's the plan, but knowing me I'll end up buying for the kids and not myself. 

Happycupcake, I'm sorry about your friend. And also sorry you have to relive the memories of the last time you were there. 

Jessy, hopefully we will O soon and be tww buddies! What cd do you usually O on? Oh wait you said you're recently off bc. Sorry I almost forgot. Again, hopefully you O soon and we can be 2ww buddies! Lol!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Cd13 opk. Looks more negative than yesterday's test lol maybe my urine was more concentrated than yesterday's? 

Edited to add: I actually just looked at the picture from yesterday and this one does look a tad bit darker. I already threw out the one from yesterday so couldn't compare. But I'll keep the one from today to start comparing.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170426_150106_zpspkzoubf5.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ohh! I also forgot to add, ladders, I was in the pharmacy yesterday and saw the undead soft cups you were talking about for $11.99! There was 14 in the box. I just spent $14 on two. But they are the reusable kind. I only found the small size so if it doesn't fit or is uncomfortable then I'll just go get the instead ones from the pharmacy for next cycle. Hopefully I won't have to though because I'll be pregnant! But we'll see. 

Happycupcake, I also forgot to mention that I don't have any kind of pelvic pain or smelly cm or anything like that so hopefully I'll be OK. I will schedule an appointment to get a pap though since its been a while. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hopefully your tests will turn positive in the next couple of days Kim, just on time for your delivery! Then hopefully you can get lots of BD in.

Sorry about your friend and the memories cupcake. Try to concentrate on the beautiful new life you might have growing inside of you instead of lost ones :-(

I'm having a glass of wine...don't usually in the week but you never know I might not be able to soon so I thought why not! 1dpo and counting!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Enjoy your wine, Citrus! Even if you do concieve then 1dpo certainly won't affect potential baby.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, your test is definitely darker! I think you will see positives soon - perfect timing for your delivery! Oh, I have to ask, did you mean to say "undead soft cups"? 

Ladders and Citrus, thank you. Funerals will always be difficult but it's part of life I guess.

Citrus, enjoy your wine! I love sangria but I can't drink due to the meds. Completely unimpressed with this lol


----------



## annio84

Sorry cupcake. Funeral are just the worst, as is death in general I guess.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake! No! Hahaha I didn't even catch that typo haha! It's supposed to say instead soft cups!


----------



## dustergrl

Checking in. I'm bad at updating every day, but my 10 acres, DS, and DH keep me busy.

Hopfl, keeping fx that everything goes well for you.

Cupcake, sorry about the funeral.

Citrus, enjoy the wine! When I was pregnant widh DS (very early; didn't know I was yet), I went to a wedding and kept drinking wine. Never felt it- which was strange because I am normally a one-drink date! My body knew to protect my baby and just flush it out.

Jessy, those childfree times are amazing! My mom came over to watch my son so I could take our cat to the vet today and I just felt like I could breathe!

Ladders, yeah for the tww!

Afm I am a bit crampy today so we will see what happens. Also- we got our newest bunch of chicks today: 7 of them! Pic attached. They are all supposed to be pullets (female) but hatchery sexing is never 100%.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7283.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Omgosh, duster! They're Sooo cute! How many animals do you have? Other than the cute little chicks lol


----------



## ladders

Ha ha Kim undead softcups made me laugh! Don't think I'd fancy putting one of those up my foo lol. Don't worry I bought 2 non reusable ones for 6.50!!! Because I dont think you can get them in the UK anymore so people are able to rip you off! I used one on ovulation day so hoping it will have helped.


Citrus don't worry I had wine last night too, I very often have a glass in the evening once dd in bed and I'm cooking dinner. I especially like a glass when dh on a late shift because I can sit down with it relax and watch all the girly trashy tv which dh wouldn't watch lol


Duster those chicks are so cute! I'd love chickens! I did have to do a double take at the picture for a second as I read you were cramping and for a second looked like a pantyliner &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


So I had dd 2 year review yesterday and feeling like a crap mother. Was asked how is she when doing craft activities (haven't really done anything at home) and painting *(scared of the mess!!) Or playdough (ends up stuck in the carpet or on the dog so dont do it) And had to admit iv not really done it anything like that with her at home, so off today to buy paints and craft stuff and playdough etc. Also going to buy some plastic sheeting as I have to admit I'm scared of the mess. Feel rubbish as I have a friend who's daughter is the same age and she makes Christmas cards and birthday cards and Easter hats ect with her and I'm a bit ocd.

Oh and I got told off for not giving vitamin d vitamins, in my defence dd goes at least a two hour dog walk a day so always gets sunlight so didn't think it was needed but apparently it is, bad mother strike two


----------



## JessyG

Well cd12 here and still blank. If i have another 29 day cycle i would have thought id o on cd15 so should i not have flashing smilie now? Anyway guess its still a waiting game. We have bd cd7, 9 and 11 but guess all of them were too early! *sigh. Oh well will just keep trying. Probably miss tonight out as fraser is at football and then try friday again. 

I missed B too much and ended up going to get her at 2pm. Saddo or what. Id done everything i wanted and was just sitting about.

Hope everyone is good. Kim is it just you and i waiting to o now?


----------



## Daisies11

I should be in the tww now, cd 23. I didn't have any real ovulation signs though, no cramping and no ewcm that I noticed. I guess after bc it can take a while for your body to sort itself out. I don't think there's any chance of a bfp for me this month, although we have done lots of bd, I just don't feel like it will have happened. If not at least I can enjoy the cocktails on holiday next month! 

Duster, the chicks are so cute! What a lovely way for your kids to be brought up, being around all the animals!

Ladders, you saying about the vitamin d reminds me I need to get ds some vitamins. I've never given him them (bad mama alert?!) but since he turned 2 he's become ultra picky with food so I think he could probably benefit from some vitamins. Why is it so hard to get kids to eat- it's my fave thing to do!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim that literally made me LOL, I thought perhaps you had soft cups with pictures of zombies on or something lol! Fabulous autocorrect, if it were text you could send it to DYAC.

Duster, those chicks <3 how sweet are they?!? I couldn't make out the thumbnail photo at first, I thought they were weird looking cookies or something lol! I also thought you said "hatchery is sexy" (I am trying to respond to this thread as well as my sister, I'm easily confused)

Oh Ladders! Please don't think of yourself like this! You are a wonderful mother. We have vitamins for ours but I'm awful at remembering them. And to be honest loads of people don't know about vitamin D and how difficult it is to take in (unless you live somewhere where there's always strong sunlight), so don't think you are awful for this. And as for the messy play, I'm the same. I know I should do it, but also having OCD it makes me panic! 
There will always be something these people criticise - our old health visitor shot me down and labelled me a terrible mother for having our child in a highchair (they were eating) on her visit, and purely because I was answering her questions she also said I don't positively interact with them! How she drew to this conclusion during her visit is beyond me. But she took it as far as she could and I had to complain about her. Some people are simply idiots and like to make you feel inadequate when in reality, they aren't seeing the whole picture, they don't know you personally or your family or how things are at home, they see a tiny window into your life, so don't worry and don't take their criticisms to heart. 

Jessy you aren't sad! I miss ours when we aren't with them, which isn't frequently but when we aren't I do miss them all. 
With your test, could you try some ICs instead for the time being, then when you start to see them darkening switch to or add in the digi? It would be less expensive this way.

Daisies - don't think you are out. I know it can take time for your body to adjust after coming off bc, but it doesn't mean you haven't ovulated. Sometimes I haven't seen any symptoms of ovulation (although the symptoms I do see aren't many, usually cramping and super high sex drive) but I have ovulated. Are you trying to track ov? I can't remember.
I know what you mean with fussy eaters, our children can be too. If it's things like vegetables you can try hiding them in favourite foods. Like mine love pasta with a tomato sauce, so I will whizz some vegetables up in the food processor and add them in and they haven't a clue they are in there :)

My pack of IC hpts arrived earlier, lets see how long I can leave them alone for lol! I'm awful at waiting. Usually I start at 7dpo which is crazy early but I have the patience of a toddler so... :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, haha! Pictures of zombies on the soft cups lol! That would have to be for a die hard fan of The Walking Dead lol! I love twd but not that much lol 
Ladders, lol! I definitely wouldn't want to put that up there either haha! That was a major fail lol but I'm so glad you ladies are hilarious and have a great sense of humor instead of being a stick in the mud lol I definitely wouldn't consider it a parenting fail! I have never given my children vitamin D and they are all perfectly healthy! I've actually never had a Dr ask me about vitamins before. I did give them the "Flintstones vitamins" when they were younger, then found out they weren't even good for them supposedly because they have a lot of sugar in them! So I stopped giving it to them almost as quickly as I started lol so I consider that never actually giving them vitamins. As for the paints and play dough, my parents always thought it was funny to give my kids the absolute messiest things to play with! Soooo, I turned it around on them! I would take them to "visit" during the day while dh was at work and I used to take allll the messy stuff with me for them to play with at my parents house. Eventually they either stopped buying it for them or when they did they would tell the kids it's for our house and they had some at their house for them to play with when they come over. Of course they never did, they would keep them occupied so they wouldn't ask! 
Eventually I figured out if I took them outside to paint and use the play dough, there was a much smaller mess and when they were done playing I would just take them straight inside to the bath! 

Jessy, I do believe you and I are the last two to O lol I'm not sure where Anni and duster are. 

I love that we had to do a double take on the cute little chicks photo lol! At first I glanced at it and had no idea what it was. Then was reading and like ladders said, I saw the cramping comment and was thinking "Ohhh that's gonna be something to do with that " nope lol I was wrong. It's cute little chicks &#128522; 

Daisies, I don't think you're out! Don't count yourself out just yet, hun! Have you thought about maybe getting some ic opk's? Maybe that will help you figure out where your at but hopefully you won't need it because you're already pregnant and don't know it yet! Good luck, hun and fx! 

I woke up super early and super talkative... Just excuse me for a while haha! Feel free to tell me to shut up. I promise I won't get offended. Dh tells me I talk too much all the time lol!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh! And Jessy, I often get lonely when the kids are at school and dh is at work. I have the whole house cleaned up and dinner set out for the night usually by lunchtime every day. I usually get on b&b or call dh a few times or go to my parents house or find something to do because I can't go get the kids out of school as much as I want to, they can't miss or I'll have to go to court for truancy so I'll just keep them in school lol I told dh a few days ago that I'm ready to go back to work because I just get wayyyy too lonely during the day. 

Happycupcake, my ic's (opk's and hpt's) should arrive today. I also tend to test Wayyy tooo early too! I started testing at 6dpo last cycle! But I did skip a day or two after seeing the bfn's around 8-10dpo so I was skipping a day in between because I had 20 hpt's last cycle and by the time af arrived I had 1 test left... Lol


----------



## happycupcake

Oh my husband absolutely LOVES The Walking Dead. My fault as I introduced him to it, he doesn't usually like zombie things. I watched a few episodes but couldn't watch anymore. I used to love anything horror, especially zombies but they started to trigger anxiety so I stopped watching them. I do like The Bates Motel, though. 

That's a good idea for messy play outside. We only have a stone yard here which is quite small but during summer we put the paddling pool out so perhaps some paints and stuff can happen in the yard this summer.

I'm happy someone else is an early tester too, makes me feel more sane lol
Don't apologise for being talkative :)

Oh, Ladders did you know you can buy chalkboard paint? You can then make a wall in the house like a blackboard which is quite cool. I want to do this for ours but I don't know if our landlord will be happy


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

It's funny because my dh introduced me to The Walking Dead and now he's couldn't be bothered with it lol I on the other hand have never missed an episode! I love that show! I don't usually get into TV shows that often but this one I have been watching since the first season so I'll stick it out till the end I hope. I watched the first season of Bates motel but I just couldn't get into it for some reason. I mean it was good, just not something that kept my interest. 

The chalk board paint for the wall is a great idea!


----------



## dustergrl

Oh my gosh you ladies are too funny with the double takes on the chicks! But to be fair, they are tiny little buggers- only day-old chicks when they were shipped from the hatchery. They are cute, but we don't handle our chickens more than necessary because they are livestock and we would end up attached. We keep them for eggs, and need to be able to cull out the ones that no longer produce. Then they go in the pressure cooker and turn out quite tender!

We have: 1 dog, 2 cats (one indoor, one barn/outdoor), 2 rabbits, 1 rooster, 11 adult hens, and the 7 chicks. We will likely cull 5 or so when fall comes. Each time a hen molts their feathers, they lay less eggs so they are good for about three years.

ladders, don't feel like a crap mother. You are doing fine. There are actually no-mess crafts out there- like putting shaving cream in a zipper (ziploc) bag and letting them smoosh it around, or buying a canvas, putting spots of paint on it, putting plastic wrap over the top, and letting them smear it around. This allows them to craft without so much mess! I will put DS (14 months) in his high chair with a piece of paper taped to the tray and let him use crayons. Not messy at all! They also make bath crayons and bath finger paints that they can use to write on the walls of the tub!

Jessy, you might still O, and not necessarily have a flashing smile yet. Don't get discouraged. I also know what it is like to miss the LOs; DS has yet to spend the night by grandma and grandpa because I want him home with me at night. Is that selfish?

Daisies, good luck! Just because you didn't have symptoms doesn't mean you didn't O. Our bodies can be so stealthy!

Cupcake, I am like a toddler with secrets, not patience. They don't stay in. :haha:

Hopfl, my cycle should start around the start of May if I don't end up with a bfp. So, I'm probably about 10dpo at the moment.

Time to go do housework! I want to go out shopping, but with having been sick, I have let the house go. I told myself I have to do some cleaning first if I want to have fun!


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh ladders don't feel like that! Your post reminded me to give DS the vitamins tonight! I alllllways forget too. My son isnt that interested in crafts so we don't do loads but we have just got some play doh and he plays with it in the high chair, not too messy at all. He can do painting and glueing at nursery haha!

According to FF I am 3dpo today which if correct means we dtd at o-4, o-3 and o+1

So when is everyone's test day, those who are in the tww? I'm think Wednesday, I'll be 9dpo. If I can wait that long!!


----------



## ladders

Jessy it's so frustrating when you have an idea in your head when it's going to be close to o. I kept doing that, everyday I did t get a positive I could rule out a bd that I hoped would be close enough, really frustrating especially as some of those bd's were not the most easily attained! Have you got the dual hormone ones the ones that also flash before turning solid?

Ha ha daisies eating is a great pleasure of mine too! And dd has turned dreaded fussy too and she used to be such a great eater! I still perserve but we are down to a handful of veg she will eat when it used to be everything! So maybe multivits in order rather than just the vit d!

Thanks cupcake it's good to hear I'm not the only one with bad health visitors. Just came out if there a bit deflated and felt like she's behind and it's my fault. Didn't help that she's gone ultra shy with strangers and wouldn't talk or do any of the activities whilst all the others kids running around playing and she's clinging to me like I never take her out of the house!

Thanks Kim, ha ha I remember before dd we bought messy toys and noisy toys for our nieces/nephews without really realising and we are paying for that now lol

I love the idea of a blackboard wall and all the other play ideas! If stocked up on washable paint and playdough etc and I bought some plastic tablecloths so I can cover the floor. I also bought some chunky chalk for the paving slabs outside when the weather is better because I used to love drawing on the path as a kid. I'm going to try to attend more groups again as dd doesn't go nursery she has family look out for her when I work and since going back work iv not really done play group things so going to make more of an effort. Just hard to fit it all in. Feel like I fail at work and fail at parenting some times!

Duster id definitely get attached I would end up with a farm full of old, useless but pampered animals lol and I'm vegetarian so there would be no point ending them anyways &#128514;&#128514; love the messy play ideas btw

Thanks citrus but you still get more mum points because at least you had some in the cupboard &#128514; I wouldn't mind so much if dd went nursery but family have her so I know she doesn't get to do stuff like that then so really I need to make an effort. Although if I can find a group to take her to do it there I will be over all that &#128169; *fertility friend has me at 3dpo too! My god how is it only 3dpo! I might have to be your testing buddy then we can try to put each other off for as long as possible &#129315;


----------



## JessyG

Duster - my DD will be 4 in august and she has never spent the night away from me. Mostly cause she always comes into our bed at night and no one will have her &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.

I am not too worried i just realised it doesnt always go flashy smile then solid smile it could go straight to solid smile so will keep doing one a day until i see it and we have been bding every other day so will miss tonight and do tomorrow maybe sat and sun if i am feeling particularly rambunctious! 

Back to work tomorrow, i always said i couldnt be a stay at home mum but sometimes i wish i could at least until the littles are at school. I enjoy the folk i work with and the job is fine and i love having my own little bit of money to spend that no one can make me feel guilty about BUT life is quite nice at home too.


----------



## ladders

Jessy I know the feeling, I would love to not work but then I love my job and iv worked hard for my qualifications and wouldn't want to just walk away from it. Maybe be nice to work less hours but we made the decision to move to the country and mortgage too much for dh alone. Hope you o soon I hate the wait!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sooo, I took two opk's today. I did 2 because the first one had a dye run so I did the second one and it also has a dye run! Oh well. It's allmmoosstttt positive so I'll try to bd tonight. If I don't succeed tonight then I will definitely hold dh down and make him tomorrow haha! I got my new soft cups and opk's in today! I'm so excited to try to use the soft cup tonight and will be very disappointed if I can't get dh to dtd tonight. I'll post a picture of the opk's...


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

The dye runs are from 2 different batches of the same brand opk's :shrug: so I thought it was weird that I got a dye run on both of them! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170427_150200_zpsswxmmzod.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Daisies11

Cupcake - No I'm not tracking. Maybe further down the line I might start, but I feel like it would do me more harm than good. I feel like I'll start over thinking it all and worrying if I don't get a positive if using opks so for now I'm just going with the flow a bit.

Duster & cupcake - You're probably both right, I shouldn't count myself out. I really don't think it's happened this month though. I'd be so so excited if it had but I've seriously counted myself well out already.

On the fussy eating, he used to be pretty good for eating veg, I could make curries and pastas with veg in them just chopped up small and he'd eat it all. Now, he puts any vegetable in his mouth announces "I don't like it" and then that's it, he's done! He would happily eat nuggets and chips every meal!

Messy play outside is the best idea! I'm def doing that once it's warmer. Then I might get to have a snooze on my sun lounger while he covers himself in paint!

Citrus - I'm not going to test until at least the 8th as that would be a day late based on my first cycle of bcp. Before my cycles were 29days and I think my first one off was 32 days, so 8th will be the first day 'late'. Looking forward to seeing you all posting some tests though and cheering you all on!

Ladders - I know, food! I love it. I finish eating one meal and start planning what I'm going to have for the next! Me & hubby are off out for a meal at the weekend and I've drooled over the menu multiple times already, can't wait!

Jesse - I often think I would love to be a stay at home mum, but I was off all last week with ds, and as much as I loved having time with him it made me realise that for me & him, me working is best. I enjoy being an adult and he has a fab time at his childminders with other kids. Everyone is different and I know plenty of people that are or would love to be sahms, but I think working is best for me for my sanity. I only do 3 days a week though but I feel like that's the perfect balance for me between being me and being a mum!


----------



## happycupcake

Ok first I have to ask a question because all you ladies seem to be geniuses with your smilies (the smilies you use from your phones and/or tablets), I use my iPad and each time I try to use any smilies from it they show up as black question marks on here? How do you do it? TELL ME YOUR SECRETS! Lol! 

Kim, I have a fascination with serial killers and have done for years, in fact I was so obsessed I was planning on studying criminology and/or forensic psychology. So this is why I enjoy The Bates Motel so much. It isn't a horror so much though, so I find it easier to watch, despite it being extremely depraved and disturbing in some episodes.

Duster, pleased I won't be alone in having the patience of a toddler lol! Your home life sounds fascinating by the way.

Citrus, sounds like you timed things good for a girl, fingers crossed!
I think I will probably give in to test from 7dpo but I will try to wait until 9dpo which I think is Tuesday. I'm 4dpo today according to Fertility Friend.

Oh gosh Ladders if I had a quid for each time I heard someone's health visitor was rubbish, I would be rich. Ours was so awful (and we only saw her twice!) we told them we didn't want anything more to do with the health visiting service and I plan on keeping it this way. I don't want their involvement after how they were before. You aren't rubbish, they are!
I'm vegetarian too so would completely become attached to those chicks lol! Here we have far too many cats, a dog, a boa and a bearded dragon. 

Ooo Kim those are so close to positive! I hope you get along with your zombiefied soft cups ;)

Daisies my eldest became so fussy his diet consisted of sausage and chips, English mustard, chocolate spread sandwiches, Marmite on toast... that's about it! Until he was 9, and then he started to try things more and his diet these days is much better and he will give anything a try. 
I wish in a way I could take a more relaxed approach but I have a compulsion to know everything and look out for every single sign and keep track, it's an obsession. I don't find it detrimental but it can sometimes take up too much time especially when it's time to test with hpts because I take a million photos and scrutinise them all! 
I know you feel out but I don't believe in out if you have dtd until af shows. So I'm keeping everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Daisies, I know what you mean about being you and being mom. I feel the same way. Honestly the only thing I miss about working is the money. I was a manager at a major retail store and was on salary. I worked 70+ hrs a week but still made the same amount of money I would have if I actually only worked the required 45hrs a week. I do miss working because I get so lonely during the day but that's because my kids are all in school so I'm home by myself all day. I don't miss telling and showing everyone what to do and them not doing it. I swear my kids could have done a better job than any of my employees therefore I always had to stay late to make sure everything was done so I wouldn't get in trouble for it. I had to fire all my employees one day and I worked by myself all day that day till I finally had some employees from another store come to mine so I could interview new people, hire and train them the way I wanted them to be trained. Then I finally was able to work only the required 45hrs a week and had more time to spend with my family. I only quit because I had a miscarriage and my general manager forced me to go in to work on the same day right after I left the hospital. So a few days later I went in, handed them my keys and all my codes and deposit slips and walked out and never looked back. I do miss having my own money though.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hahaha Happycupcake! My zombiefied soft cups had BETTER be used tonight! Lol! I have also always been intrested in forensic science and criminology! I used to say I was going to be a CSI when I got older. Then life happened lol so that didn't work out for me lol I can only use the smilies when I add pictures because I'm on my phone and I have to go advanced then when I add the picture there's a box to the right with all the smilies in it. I just pick the one I want and voila! There it is &#128522; (IDK if you can see that one but it's an emoji on my phone lol)


----------



## happycupcake

Yes it's the emojis from my iPad which won't show and it's annoying me! I bet if it try it it will be a question mark... &#55357;&#56834; I do see yours and it looks like my emojis on this.
It's a fascinating subject and I started it with social science but didn't continue because I miscarried right after finishing that course and haven't started another which I would love to and ought to but it's finding the time. 
I hope you get lots of BDing in this evening ;)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

At first dh told me no. After pouting and feeling sorry for myself I decided to wake him up with kisses all over and that did the trick! I finally got to use my soft cup and I'm Wayyy more excited about it than I should be haha! Dh was also interested in the soft cups lol I didn't tell him about it till afterwards but now I think he's actually excited that he doesn't actually HAVE to dtd the next couple of days. He can just lay there and I'll do all the work and make sure he finishes IN the soft cups and we'll be done with it. I'm sorry this is alll way too much tmi but I think we've all gotten past the tmi point &#128521;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yeah, Happycupcake I see what you mean. It's just showing the black question marks. I wonder why it's doing that? Hmm... Weird. I don't think there's ever going to be a right time to go back for another course if that's what you want to do. I would love to be able to go back to school but I don't think I could get financial aid and definitely couldn't afford it. I'm sorry you miscarried when you were going last time &#128542; I hope eventually you get to go back and finish and be in a profession that you'll love to do. I've noticed you're a very inquisitive person so I think you'll be great at it!


----------



## Daisies11

Kim that sounds so stressful. I can totally understand why you made the decision to quit, your sanity and your family life have to come first and if you're working that many hours with people who are behaving worse than children working for you that's going to cause so much stress and upset that you're away that many hours a week. Sometimes it becomes about something other than money.

I hope it didn't come across as me being negative towards anyone who is a stay at home mum (or dad for that matter!) I truly think that is much more difficult than work, you get little recognition a lot of the time, it's 24 hours a day and you're emotionally invested in your family so you can't just put a bad day to one side in the same way people often can after a bad day at a job.


----------



## JessyG

Another negative for me, cd13. Very very much hoping forva smiley tomorrow and will bd tonight so thats been every other day. 

Back to work today. Looking forward to it actually as its friday so everything is just much more relaxed plus its dress down day which always makes people happy haha. 

Kim that sounds well stressful. My OH had an awful job last year it completelt took everything out of him. He couldnt even have a day off without constant phone calls etc. He quit and is now in a much much better job. He feels really proud doing whats he is doing now which is nice as he was quite ashamed of his last job (i dont know why a job to support your family is great you should never br ashamed of it!)

Hope everyone is well. 

Kim - did you get a positive today? 

Anni have you od yet? 

Citrus, not too long until you can test ahhhhhh!


----------



## annio84

Jessy, I don't know if I've O'd yet. I gave up on OPKs after finishing my second pack. I haven't temped the past two mornings either because Grace has decided the sleep is for the weak! If I had to guess I would think today. Hoping my cm will dry up later today. Thinking about it I had wet cm all month last month and I wonder if that means I didn't ovulate. If we're not successful this month I'm going to stock up on cheap OPKs and really commit to temping. My chart is at the bottom.

Kim - yay for the softcups.

Ladies who were talking about being a SAHM - I often wish I could stay home but we can't afford to be a 1 income family. Plus as much as I being at home with Grace I'm always ready for a break by the time I go back to work. Plus as someone else said. I have worked hard for my quaification and continue to work hard to make sure I remain up to date and have the opportunity to further my career.

trying to think what else has been said but failing miserably. My brain is not working properly at the moment and I'm so tired.
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, nicely done! And I agree, we are past tmi lol 
How is the soft cup? Is it comfortable? I find mine awkward but the MeLuna is easier and more comfortable than the Mooncup. 
I would LOVE to fit in the other modules for my degree but at the moment our children are literally my career - I will have time at some point. I don't know what I'm want to do anymore though, because I love English and writing too.

Daisies I don't think you sounded like that. I agree it isn't recognised and it should be! I can't stand it when people think it's a cop out.

I'm confused with my chart today as Fertility Friend decided to change ovulation from CD10 to CD12! I honestly don't think I ovulated on CD12, I felt ovulation pain CD10 & CD11 and I usually ovulate the same day as a positive OPK but I had positives CD10 & CD11. Will post my chart, please feel free to give your opinions
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5485.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## happycupcake

To add to earlier - I had lots of creamy cm which was slightly pink?!? I don't usually see anything like this, I saw a tiny streak in March cycle but don't know what that was. Usually I don't see anything unless af is here or shortly after af leaves but I don't usually see anything like this after ov


----------



## annio84

I'm not an expert on charts cupcake but based on what little I do know both days look possible. Do you think it's the positive opks that have made it change?


----------



## happycupcake

It was today's temp because it dipped slightly yesterday, but the thing is my sleep pattern isn't the best and last night I barely slept and had a child sharing my pillow as well so got to bed about 4am, disrupted sleep and up at 7am, so today's is unreliable. I also usually ov the day of my positive OPK, and it has always been on the day of the temp dip, or the following day, but hasn't been two days later. So I don't trust this, especially since I felt ov pain the days of my positive OPKs as well. The pink cm isn't usual for me and I don't know if I should be concerned about it.

Ov on CD12 is quite usual for me but I would usually see a positive OPK CD11 and/or CD12, I ovulated a single time I think on CD10 ages ago and had a positive OPK the same day, but I also had acupuncture which I thought may have brought ovulation on sooner.

I put the OPK theory to the test and removed CD11 positive OPK and it changed it back to ov day CD10 so I'm confused as to whether it's the slight temp dip yesterday and it going up today, or the positive OPK of both. I think it may be both


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I have no clue about the charts so I'm no help there. All I know is everyone wants their temp to go up and stay up after O. Oh and a temp dip between 5ish-9-10ish dpo lol 

The soft cup: it was literally like it wasn't even there! I didn't feel it at all and had it in the whole 12hrs (just to be sure&#128521;) the problem is, when I removed it, it was like a suction cup and I am paranoid that when I took it out, it also sucked out all the stuff I was trying to keep IN my cervix!? IDK... Also I when I checked cp to see how it was after I removed the soft cup, it felt like it was smaller than usual like the soft cup had it scrunched up in there and now I'm paranoid that if it was then wouldn't it close the opening so none of the good stuff would have been able to get through the opening?!?! Ahh maybe the soft cups were a bad idea for me? Should I have gotten a bigger size? The one I got only had one size fits all basically and it is a small. But it wasn't uncomfortable. It didn't hurt. I didn't even notice it was there the whole time. IDK... I'll probably keep trying it this cycle and if it doesn't work then I'll just order a bigger one. If that doesn't work then I'll just use them for af since that's what it's meant for anyway. 

Daisies and Jessy, I didn't take offense to anything you said. I understand what you were saying and also agree that sahm don't get the recongnision that is deserved but also working mother's don't either sometimes. It's hard both ways. Like you said, Daisies, sahms can't put the bad days to the side, we just have to keep going. Working mom's go to work and work their butts off and still have to go home take care of the lo's and the house and hubby's and all so I think both are hard. 

Jessy, I'm cd15 today and I actually think I could have missed my surge?! Yesterday's opk's were soooo close to positive and today's opk's are barely there lines! Last month was the first time I was using the opk's to see my surge fade in and out. I had 2 days of positive opk's last cycle so with yesterday's almost positive and today's barely there lines, I'm confused &#128529; I will say though that I usually don't O till around cd18-24 so I was actually surprised when I saw the almost positive yesterday and now confused about the barely there lines today. I already took like 5 tests to see if the first one was wrong so I did 3 more with the same sample. I just did the 5th one just now, and it's the same as the other 4 and it's been several hours later.... I'll post a picture in the next post. 

Happycupcake, I had a tiny bit of pink cm this cycle too! It's also confusing. It seems I'm thinking wayy too much into everything today! But it's what we do when ttc! (or I do anyway!)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Top 5 are from this morning. 6th one from when I got home today and the bottom one is from about 45minutes ago.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170428_170356_zps2w2kawqx.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## happycupcake

I don't know whether to override it or leave it. It's annoying me! The basic logic is ov is confirmed after three higher temps which I had immediately after CD10 which didn't change after the positive OPK on CD11, only after today's temp went up after a slight dip yesterday. I don't like feeling like I don't know where I am even if it is only by a couple of days. I'm pretty sure ov was CD10, possibly CD11 but I don't think it was CD12.

The soft cup sounds as if it fits perfectly for you since you aren't meant to be able to feel them. It shouldn't squish your cervix as they are usually wider than your cervix even if they are the smaller size. Also with the suction it helps if you squeeze them to break the suction when you remove them, that way it's easier removed :)

It could be you missed your peak surge, since they were pretty dark. Are you temping? I can't remember.

I don't know what the pink cm is. If I am 5dpo then I wouldn't completely rule out implantation since occasionally you can implant that early, although it's far more likely to happen slightly later. I don't usually spot with ov, I haven't seen any spotting with ov actually so I doubt it would be this so I don't know what it is.

Your tests look as though they are darkening so perhaps your surge started, stopped and then restarted? This can happen and isn't unusual to see darker tests followed by lighter tests and then positives after


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I hope you're right! I'm just being paranoid about everything today I guess lol 

I didn't even think about it being AFTER o for you! If you are 5dpo then it could very well be implantation bleeding! Oh I hope so! Fx that's what it is and you are now pregnant with a sticky bean, Happycupcake!! 

I do remember you saying that you had O pains (I think anyway lol) so I'm sure you are right about O'ing on cd10 and the slight dip you had was implantation dip and that caused the pinkish cm then your temp went back up like it's supposed to and now hopefully it'll stay up!


----------



## citrusfruit

Kim I like your explanation of cupcakes symptoms! Hopefully that is right and it will be our first bfp! 5 dpo here, starting to get a little excited about testing. Sad I know but I just love poas!!! I was meant to be waiting till weds but I think it's likely to be tues as that will be 8dpo. I usually just test between 8 and about 12 dpo then call it a negative and wait for AF.

Duster, do you know when AF is due? I think you are first in the queue this month? Or maybe daisies is but it's you who isn't sure due to coming off bcp?

Kim I think your surge might still be coming. What CD are you on?


----------



## happycupcake

Thank you, Kim and Citrus. I'm 99.9% sure Fertility Friend is incorrect on this occasion. It isn't usually, but there's this doubt in my mind I can't shove, and when I take into account everything it all points to CD10, possibly CD11. Especially when I compare this chart to my previous charts, I always ov on the day of the dip or the day after and usually when I have a positive OPK. I know as we get older we tend to ov closer to the lh surge and sometimes the OPKs detect the surge after ov. So it's completely possible I would see a positive OPK the day after ov as well as on the day. 
I think implantation this early is unusual but it isn't impossible. I didn't have any signs of ov CD12. In fact, my body seem quite sensitive to the change in hormones and I have already started seeing changes which I would usually see after ov and this usually happens fairly quickly which is why a couple of previous cycles have confused me when I haven't seen those symptoms for longer after ov. 
I will have to keep in mind I guess that I could be a couple of days behind what I think, but for the time being I'm assuming FF was wrong. If the pink cm isn't due to early implantation then I will visit my GP I think, to be on the safe side since this is unusual for me. 
So I used an IC a few days ago, immediately after ov because they arrived then and I kept seeing faint lines on the ICs I had before so I wanted to see what they would do knowing it wasn't possible to detect any hCG and they were completely, 100% blank. I looked within the time frame and after it and hours after as well, and there wasn't even an evap. I then used an IC from the same pack with my fmu today because I can't help myself, and I can see a line there. I highly doubt it's actually a genuine line because it's so early, so I'm wondering what could be in my pee after ov that can cause this? It's barely there, so difficult to see the colour but in some lights it looks vaguely pink. Does anyone know of anything which isn't related to PCOS that could do this? The only meds I use are diazepam and paracetamol, I also take prenatal supplements which turn my pee luminous yellow, but I have seen these before so I don't think it's due to these. I always use a clean cup to collect my pee in. I will post photos in a minute.

Kim did you use any more OPKs? I think ov will happen soon, if it hasn't already.

Citrus, I used an IC today at what I think is 6dpo, so you won't see any judgement here if you test earlier than you planned! 

How is everyone else?

The fifth photo I messed about with to make what I'm seeing more obvious. I don't know if the upload will make me look crazy because it seems to alter the quality, but do you see what I mean? The first three photos the top test is the test I took days ago and the other is from today, as are all the others
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5739.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5772.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_5741.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 3









IMG_5770.jpg
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_5742.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, definitely noooo judgement from me either! I don't think I've O'd yet and I'm already thinking about taking a test just because they're in the cabinet and there's so many lol! Of course I told myself it would be just to check for evaps lol! I haven't yet, but thinking about it... 

Happycupcake, I see what your seeing! Hopefully it is the start of the first bfp for all of us!! Oh and yes I took more tests last night and this morning! Haha I don't want to miss it... &#128521;


----------



## happycupcake

Oh good, so I haven't imagined these then! I hope so, but I had similar before which didn't turn out to be anything. I'm wondering what could cause there to be lines after ov which aren't related to pregnancy or PCOS because I think the difference is clear between the test I took days ago and this test today.

Hopefully you haven't missed the surge. I can't remember if you said when you usually ov?


----------



## ladders

Ha ha citrus no judgement from me I debated testing yesterday as had cramps and nausea all day. At 4dpo!!!! Definitely not going to be preg related but didn't stop me googling nausea 4dpo all day &#128514; 

Oooh cupcake I think I can see something too! Good idea to take a baseline ic too to compare, that might be my excuse for testing soon! Ah exciting when are you testing again?


----------



## citrusfruit

Don't want to be a Debbie downer cupcake but saw these type of lines on these types of tests every day last month. I'm going to be really strict with myself this month and only get excited if I see something a little more than what I saw last month. Can't be doing with the false hope! That said, it is still super early for you so no need to be disappointed!


----------



## Daisies11

Fingers crossed it's a bfp cupcake! We need to have some babies cooking this month!

Citrus, based on cycle length last month (which I just checked and was 31 days) I should be due a week today. Based on how my cycles used to be (29 days) I'd be due on Thursday. Think I'd wait until definitely late before any testing, so prob would wait until Monday 8th.

Has anyone else found that they get a horrible taste in their mouth when taking folic acid? I've had a really nasty metallic type taste in my mouth since about Wednesday. I know it can be a pregnancy symptom, and had it when pregnant with my son but a fair while into the pregnancy, but I don't think that's it, even if I was I'm sure this would be way to early to have that kind of a symptom. Last time round I took pregnacare vitamins but this time I'm just having folic acid and wondered if that could be causing it? I didn't have the horrible taste last month but thinking maybe it's built up in my system a bit and so getting this taste now?

Hope you're all having a good Saturday!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I usually see a few symptoms each cycle during my lp which I think has been progesterone so this could be why you feel like that even though it's early on. Hopefully it will mean more than hormones altering, though!
I suspect I will test each day, I started so I may as well keep on lol

Citrus, this is precisely why I did a test when I knew for sure it wouldn't show anything, I wanted to see if they were giving lines anyway. That test didn't, so I'm wondering what could be causing something to show because this is too early to be an actual line and I had lines previously during my lp which weren't a pregnancy. I'm curious to know if there's anything other than PCOS related things that could cause them. It's ok though, they will progress or they won't :)

Daisies, I seem to have this taste sometimes during my lp but I don't know why. I tasted it before I started any vitamins or anything as well and it wasn't due to bleeding gums or anything so I haven't a clue


----------



## JessyG

Cd14 here and still negative this morning. Will keep going i guess. Dtd last night and will do it again tomorrow. Sounds dreadful but i just want to see a smiley face so i can stop having sex so much &#128514;&#128584; i am shattered and just want a week or so off haha. 

I am rubbish with squinters, hope it develops into a bfp for you!

Hope everyone else is ok. Still just me and you to o Kim!


----------



## ladders

Jessy I so feel your pain! That's exactly how I am, because you never know when o is going to be you want to dtd every other day and then ovulation and it definitely gets to the point where your just want to o so you can do a last couple bd and then go no where near each other for a week!!! I slept so well the night after o lol . Hope you get your positive soon and your being way more patient and non dramatic than I Was!!! Sorry again everyone for that &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;

Is it wrong I already want to test??? 

Done a 13 hour shift today so just got home and a bottle of wine and chips so that's my night sorted!! Hope you ladies are having a more rock n roll night than me??


----------



## JessyG

Feeling a bit deflated, expected it today so if its negative tomorrow or monday i will start losing my mind. When did you get your positive in the end ladders? 

My OH is watching the boxing so i an just lying on the couch eating rubbish.


----------



## citrusfruit

Definitely no more rock and roll here ladders. Staring at my phone also drinking wine and trying not to fall asleep! How many days past o are you ladders? Oh you are the same as me aren't you, 5? I'm holding out till Wednesday, at least that's what I'm telling myself. Is it really really bad that I prefer doing the test alone than with my husband? What do you all do?

Oh jessy I hope you o soon. I really really hate the wait to o and the constant need to BD when you really don't want to. That is what I dread the most about getting a bfn this month. I can't imagine doing it for 10 months or even more. 

Cupcake I hope you see something clearer soon. I don't blame you for testing everyday. Glad I have some early test buddies!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy I hope you see a positive OPK soon. I know you said it confuses you but I honestly think to save your sanity temping would help you. You may have already ovulated and missed the surge, if you were temping, you would know if this had happened.

Ladders, it's completely right to test if you want to. I wouldn't be alone in being a loon then lol

Citrus, I don't involve my husband in testing unless I see a line. If I *think* I see a line I don't tend to tell him. There's been a couple of occasions where I think we have had a chemical where I have seen super faint lines on FRERs and showed him, and then he's been sad and frustrated when it didn't happen, so I tend to keep it to myself except for here.
I can't help myself, the tests are there so I pee on them lol


----------



## ladders

Jessy i got my positive on cd17 , I usually have a 25 day cycle so was expecting it CD 10 or 11 so was such a long stressful time, this will mean it's a 32 day cycle which I don't think I've ever had but I guesse it takes longer after coming bc than I anticipated!

Citrus yes I'm exactly the same as you and will be holding out to test as long as i can although definitely tempting! Won't show dh any lines until sure it's a bfp and not a chemical. He got pretty messed up with the mc as well and he doesn't know things like chemicals and so I rather just wait till im late and proper bfp and know iv at least implanted and then tell him and then can hope sticks from there 

Cupcake your so not a loon! Shows how much we want it!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been absent today. I've been cleaning the yard and cutting the grass while dh was at work and FIL came over to replace our storm door (screen door) on the front door today since the weather is supposed to get pretty bad sometime tomorrow and dh has been working so much lately he hasn't had time to do it. It's 5 till midnight here so I'll be trying to get some sleep soon. I'll read and catch up in the morning. 

Cd16 and opk's are no where near positive. All ewcm is gone and is now white creamy cm. The weird thing is, I have No after O signs. No sore nipples or breast. My face is still getting a few spots here and there (which is pre O) my cervix is still high soft and open but tonight I'm crampy. So I have no idea what's going on with me right now and it's driving me crazy! Oh and dh completely told me no on dtd tonight anyway so I'm just frustrated tonight.


----------



## JessyG

Cd15 still negative. Booo. May try again this avo. 

Cupcake, i sleep dreadfully at night and am up at least once if not twice with my daughter. I thought you had to sleep peacefully and undisturbed in order to temp properly


----------



## citrusfruit

Argh just lost the reply I had typed! Basically said that Jessy you should give it a go as you will probably still be able to detect o. If you can't then you haven't really lost anything.

I'm not a big one for symptom spotting usually as the one cycle I was pregnant I had no symptoms whatsoever. But I'm feeling a bit odd today. Having AF type cramps which normally don't arrive until CD1, or maybe the day before at most. Also a little nauseous but then it's surely too early for that, 6 dpo today. It's probably nothing but...hmmm! Any symptoms for anyone else?

Hope you are all ok today.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim it sounds as if you could be ovulating? With the cramps and creamy cm, cm can turn less fertile the day of ov. I hope so, as you dtd yesterday didn't you?

Jessy ideally you should have three hours solid sleep, but there are plenty of people who don't, who have interrupted sleep, do shifts, suffer insomnia and for many other reasons won't see a proper solid sleep pattern but temp anyway and do see a pattern form and can clearly see ovulation happening so it's definitely worth trying. 
My sleep pattern is consistently rubbish! If I have much less sleep than usual I mark it down as 'sleep deprived' so I am aware looking back that day may be inaccurate, but generally I have been able to see clearly where ovulation has happened and am able to track my cycles far more closely than I would without temping. It has helped me clarify things whereas if I were solely relying on OPKs I wouldn't be as certain when ov happened. I think given you haven't been off bc long, it could also be helpful for this too, because it can be a nightmare trying to pin ovulation and know where you are. Especially as ov symptoms may be missed, they may disappear randomly or you may have ovulated then see what you think are symptoms of ov later which could be down to something else, impending period or a pregnancy. 
I was saying to my sister the other day to try it because whilst she isn't ttc, she is completely lost with her cycles since coming off bc (Microgynon, it was giving her undesirable side effects) more than a year ago. 
I don't claim to be a charting genius, but I am happy to help you if you want to try it, where I can be of help :)

7dpo, according to Fertility Friend possibly only 5dpo, but as I said I'm assuming I'm 7dpo since I don't feel I ovulated CD12. I'm experiencing the usual things I would during my lp which makes it difficult to distinguish between regular cycle and potential pregnancy: sore boobs, tingly nipples (this is fairly new, started happening more recently), nausea, sometimes a metallic taste in my mouth and sometimes cramping. Oh, and a stuffy nose. 
The pink cm has made me paranoid, but I recently had cervical screening which came back fine, so I'm hoping this isn't anything to worry about. 
I was Googling what could cause false faint lines on hpts yesterday and came across a few websites saying anti anxiety medication can sometimes do this, including the med I use, but the information isn't based on anything proven and seems unreliable as far as I can see although I will continue to look into this. The only thing is, I don't see these lines until at least 5dpo (the earliest I have seen any faint line) onwards, so this is what makes me doubt a link between these and my meds, unless they react with progesterone perhaps? I don't know. It's rather annoying, though! 
So I poas with my fmu today and see a vaguely faint, possibly slightly pink line but I won't be taking any notice of it because it doesn't seem any different at this time than any other faint line I have had which hasn't come to anything.

Citrus, it isn't too early to experience symptoms - could have an early implanter or it could be down to hormones changing.

In the interests of posting what you pee on, first three are at 5 minutes, the others about 10 minutes after the dye had calmed down
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6198.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_6205.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_6200.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_6202.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6204.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## happycupcake

How annoying you can't see these as clearly when I upload them. Doesn't matter I guess, they are barely there anyway! Will add my chart.
I was looking at other charts under 'charts like mine' on Fertility Friend and it showed me a chart using traditional Chinese medicine which looked similar to mine, the closest match compared to the others which were a lot more rocky, so I wonder if the acupuncture I had has helped level things out a little alongside the multivitamins. I will add my chart from March for comparison, which was all over the place
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6206.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6207.jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks for posting your tests cupcake! Still thinking these look like the nasty lines I was having last month but can see it on the pics. Lines have to start somehow so could be something and could be nothing. 

Really strong and strange symptoms today. Trying not to get hopes up but really feeling like it could be something. Cramps almost feel like very early contraction type cramps/normal AF cramps. I'm sure I've never had anything like this over a week before AF due before. Might do a test later as a control!


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, I'm ignoring them unless they start to form proper lines. I have had so many faint, barely there lines from these tests that I don't trust them to be the start of anything! I do them to see if anything does start to look like something, and because they are cheap I can satisfy my poas addiction without it breaking the bank.
I have tested using fmu, smu and evening after about a four hour ish hold (I dozed off, excellent way to do a hold lol) to see if there's any difference, which there isn't. 
It's weird they don't seem to give lines before there may potentially be something, but I'm starting to wonder if this depends on individual tests or batches because I used water on a test a while ago which also had a faint line! I think for me at least, they are unreliable. Perhaps they will only show me a darker line later on if I was. 
I also have to keep in mind what Fertility Friend did, although I honestly don't think ov was any later than CD11, which would put me at 6dpo today rather than 7dpo. 

If these symptoms are out of your ordinary, then it could absolutely mean something! I hope so! You know your body better than anyone else does. I know for me I can experience a range of symptoms resembling pregnancy due to the changes in hormones during my lp (and also when I have come off bc before) which makes things difficult! It wasn't like that before though, and I could tell better if things were probably pregnancy related, sounds as if you do too, so fingers crossed! There isn't any harm in testing providing you know the chances of seeing something this early are quite low, but they aren't unheard of especially if there's a chance you ovulated earlier by even only a day or so. I can't remember, are you sure of when you ovulated?


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies, I'm still here. Dealing with a sick chick that doesn't want to eat/drink. I'm trying to help as I can but nature also needs to take its course if necessary. We will see how she does; she is clearly not thriving like the other 6.

I'm due for AF right around the first of the month but DS has been nursing more again so I wouldn't be surprised if that delays it for me.

I did cave and test two days ago but it was a stark white, so I'm not keeping my hopes up. I am for you ladies, though! &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## happycupcake

Don't give up hope on that little chick. I had a snake years ago, out of a number of hatchlings, he refused to feed like his siblings so somewhat reluctantly (because of the potential stress it can cause) I force fed him. I had to mash up pinkie mice through a sieve and use a syringe but over time he started to take small chopped up whole parts of the mice, and then entire mice, on his own. He was smaller than his siblings but he was healthy and did amazingly well and I'm so happy I persevered with him! It took some time, and I thought he wouldn't make it but he did.

What dpo are you?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Cd17 today. Still no positive opk and dh turned me down again tonight. The last time we dtd was cd14 so even if I do end up getting a positive tomorrow, I'm still out this month, again. I'm so frustrated with dh! I just don't get it. He wants it every other time. I don't ever have to initiate it unless it's fw, just to be turned down. I'm sorry I'm having myself a pity party tonight. I'm sure I'll wake up tomorrow morning and be back to my normal happy-go-lucky self. 

Happycupcake, citrus and duster, good luck on your testing! I still see it Happycupcake! And citrus your symptoms sound promising!


----------



## dustergrl

Cupcake, I'm not going to give up hope. I've been dipping her beak in electrolyte water today and when I went out to the barn to check on her tonight she was standing over by the feeder- so I'm hoping she will do okay.

I'm, at most, 13 dpo. I did an opk pretty late in my cycle and got an almost positive, but there was no bd'ing around that time. I was spotting this evening, so we'll see if that is AF or IB. I had three days of light bleeding when DS implanted; I actually felt the cramping at implantation too. And then I had BV right at the start of the pregnancy too. Even my OB said, "oh yeah it looks like you'll be getting your period soon"- and it never came!


----------



## ladders

Oh Kim I'm sorry! it's so frustrating waiting for the positive and getting nothing and even more frustrating when you get turned down and I'm sure they think nothing of it and are just tired but we sit there upset over the loss of a chance to conceive but also knocks your confidence too. It got so bad last time ttc I promised I'd never force it again and first proper ttc month I went straight back there. It's because it becomes all you think about and you know the exact times and whens needed and they are just in the dark just dtd when they want instead of also when needed! 
How are you feeling this morning? Have you taken another opk?

Jessy any progress on your opks??

Citrus I'm having weird cramping too and have been very tempted yo test already, strictly as a control though &#128514;&#128514;

Cupcake I have no idea about other reasons for lines on ic's I know you can usually make out the line where the receptors are stuck that pick up the hormone but shouldn't be pink. Have you tested again today yet?

Duster 2fx it's implantation and not af!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim I'm sorry you are feeling so frustrated. I understand though, especially when it makes you feel rejected. My husband turned me down a few weeks ago - we had woken and I tried to initiate things and he didn't want to because he was in pain with his back (herniated disc and sciatica). Of all people I should know he wasn't making it up because of the awful time he's had with his back but because he's usually more up for it than I am it made me think it was me and he was rejecting me and we had a huge argument! Obviously it was sorted out, after I had calmed down and had time to think rationally, but at the time it seems like rejection.
I can't see it being this way for your husband, I'm certain he isn't thinking this himself. There's probably reasons like he's tired and doesn't have the energy. I doubt he realises the impact it can have on you. 
I'm wondering if you have already ovulated. You had those OPKs which were so close to being positive, do you think it's possible you missed your peak surge? As if you did, there's every chance you could be pregnant this month. I hope so, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you <3

Duster, this is lovely! I hope your little chick starts to feed independently and does ok. I hope I didn't offend you with what I said, I worded it wrong, I meant to say don't lose hope rather than don't give up on her. Sounds promising though, I hope she's ok!
And let's hope this is IB! Fingers crossed for you :)

Ladders - I'm having the same cramping. It's hard to tell I find, whether it's potentially pregnancy related or usual cycle stuff. If you want to test, test! How many dpo are you? I can't remember.

I have tested, yes. And I don't know if I have gone completely line eye crazy, but for the first time I am seeing what look like potential proper early lines on the One Step IC I used. My fmu was super dark today, it looked like it belonged on another planet lol! Didn't obviously drink as much as I should have yesterday. 
I will post photos in a minute, but I don't have to squint to look, I don't have to alter any photos, it isn't fading away like the others tend to and I don't have to hold it a millimetre away from my eyeballs to see it so it's kind of giving me a little hope it may be an actual line. If it isn't, I will march to One Step's head office and shove their tests where the sun don't shine. 
I have a question - given how obvious I can see the line, I'm tempted to show my husband. I told myself this time I wouldn't, I wouldn't show him anything unless I saw a firm positive on a FRER. I don't have any at the moment, will buy some tomorrow. What would you do? Would you show him the IC or wait? I don't like keeping things from him but I don't want to hurt him if it turns out it's a rubbish IC that's lying to me. My chart is looking good, but other than this, I don't have much to go on
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6693.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_6699.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_6695.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## happycupcake

And the others because I wouldn't be able to fit them in my previous post. I think these photos are clearer
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6696.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_6701.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_6698.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_6700.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ladders

Cupcake remind me how many dpo you are? If ten or less personally I wouldn't tell dh, but then I'm not telling dh until I get a full on bfp so I might be a little the other way!

Tested this morning too and definitely definitely completely blank! Not a sausage but I'm only 6dpo so more of a control really and since they are so cheap and I have so many i thought why not lol


----------



## ladders

Ahh I see it Cupcake!!!!!!! fx!!!!!!!! Oh exciting


----------



## ladders

Compared to mine you can definitely see a line on yours! &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
 



Attached Files:







20170501_110620.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JessyG

Cd16 and a negative again. We bd'd last night in case thats been every other day for a week and still nothing. Will skip tonight and try tomorrow night but after that i think i am gonna give up this month. My OH is away from next week so i may be instantly out for the following month too. 

I cant see if yet cupcake but i am useless at faint lines. Hoping it turns darker tomorrow


----------



## happycupcake

Thank you, Ladders :)
Your photo is a little out of focus, I can't see properly! But at 6dpo I wouldn't be disheartened. The earliest I have seen a bfp has been about 10dpo with my youngest son.

Knowing my luck it's another wonky IC since so many people seem to have had false lines. I hope it isn't though! 

Jessy, when do you usually ovulate? I know you recently came off bc but before then? You may have missed your surge?
Don't worry, it isn't as clear on the upload as it is on my original photos. I tweaked it though and this is what it looks like...

Sorry about the hair, I promise this isn't a random escaped pube, it's a cat hair (they get everywhere!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6769.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ladders

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; escaped pube &#128514;&#128514;
See it clearly there cupcake! The line that is lol 

Jessy I'm sorry your having the same shitty times with your opks. Do you look at the lines when you eject the sick because the day before my positive it was darker than had been. I didn't get pos till CD 17 and that's really unusual for me


----------



## citrusfruit

That's really exciting cupcake! I can definitely see it and it's nice and thick and seems to have a touch of colour. These ICs will be the end of us! If you don't get a bfp this month, or if the same thing happens to me with the evaps, I will think about waiting till AF to test next month. I can't take the squinting. As it is, I am waiting until Weds which will be 9 dpo. If how I'm feeling is preg related then I should see something by then I would have thought. Excited to see your next test cupcake. Will you test again today? I find 24 hours soooo long to wait once you have a faint glimmer!

Jessy and Kim I'm so sorry you haven't had the positive opk yet. Keep testing though, remember it is before ovulation so as long as you dtd on your positive opk day you will still be in with a chance. Maybe cupcake is right and you have already o'd Kim. 

Anyone else testing soon? When are you holding out till now ladders?


----------



## happycupcake

I had to clarify, the thought of an escapee pube, oh the embarrassment, the SHAME lol! Forever recorded on the internet as well. 

Citrus thanks! I don't like ICs but they satisfy my poas addiction in an affordable way. But this looked different from my other lines which weren't lines, so I will test with a FRER tomorrow. I have to since I have to have a clearer answer because I'm having acupuncture tomorrow and I would have to let her know, so she doesn't use any points which shouldn't be used. I wish I had ordered some because I could have dipped it today with my alien fmu.
I hope what you are experiencing is due to pregnancy! Fingers crossed


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I literally just lol'd! Happycupcake! Thank you for making me laugh with your random stray pube and alien pee lol

Thank you Happycupcake, Citrus, and Ladders for trying to lift my spirits. I didn't wake up back to normal like I thought I would. I actually woke up even more upset because I realised that I'm so close to a stopping point in my ttc journey. My cycles are so long so it's so hard for me to wait and get excited because I'm finally about to O, just to be turned down dtd every time. It's just getting too hard for me. I put my opk's on the top of the toilet lid last night so dh could see them this morning when he woke up and went to use the bathroom. He came in the kitchen while I was making his breakfast and smoothie and asked why I didn't tell him. I reminded him that I told him when the first one was almost positive and I've been trying to get him in the mood every day since then and have been turned down every day. He said he didn't realise it fw and he was sorry and bla bla bla and promised to dtd when he gets home from work. I'm honestly at the point where I don't want to now because now I'll be thinking its something I'm forcing on him. So I don't know what I'm going to do at this point. I honestly don't think I have O'd yet because every time when I wake up the day of O for the past 17 months (since my miscarriage) my nipples are super sore and the day after my breasts get very sore and it's this way all the way to af. I don't know why I'm not having anymore cm. I usually have a lot of ewcm at this point but this time I don't. Now cm is more creamy stretchy and a little sticky? So IDK what's going on. I do know I don't want to not have a chance to be pregnant again. I just don't want to feel like I'm forcing dh to try. It was raining here alllllll day yesterday and all night last night till about an hour ago and all day yesterday dh kept talking about baby names if we have a girl. I don't understand why he does this and then tells me he doesn't deliberately skip fw but if I mention it, he won't dtd. It's just playing with my emotions and IDK how much longer I can do this. 

Happycupcake, I SEE THE LINE!!!! OMG! I soooo hope this is it for you! I didn't even have to click on the picture to zoom in and turn the brightness up on my phone! Lol I'm so excited for you! Ohhh I can't wait for tomorrow mornings test! Good luck! 

Ladders, I turned the brightness up on my phone and zoomed in searching for a hint of a line lol I'm sorry I didn't see it this time but it's still wayyyy early so plenty of time! 

Citrus, how are you holding out on testing? Lol! You have way more willpower than I do! Lol! 

Jessy, I can't remember, have you tested again this morning? Did you finally get a positive on your digi's? 

How is everyone else doing? 

I'm sorry I'm venting to you all. I'm obviously very hormonal right now and don't have anyone else to talk to so thank you all for your kind words. It means a lot to me. 

I'll post a picture of last night and this mornings opk's


----------



## JessyG

Still negative for me kim.

Cupcake i can totally see it on the tweaked version. As clear as day!


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh Kim, I'm sorry you feel that way. I do actually think that the wait to o is way harder than the tww and even worse than AF coming as well. I would not cope well with what you and jessy and also ladders went though so know you aren't alone. I do think you have to force OH a little. It really isn't nice but sometimes you just have to get the job done. That's difficult time after time when you are waiting though I know. When I talked to my OH about us needing to BD he was understanding and willing. Your not both going to feel like it at the right time unless you have a really active sex life generally so I think it's really normal for it to feel forced. Really hope you get a positive soon. What CD are you on? If you o now and have normal LP, is it much longer than your longest cycle?

And I'm holding out cos I don't want to give myself a headache squinting at tests and I think it is still too early. Only 7 dpo. Tomorrow is 8 and I think that will be tricky but I'm off on weds and I do prefer to test in peace rather than a rush before work.

I'll get by by looking at cupcakes next test tomorrow instead, can't wait!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Very bottom one is from yesterday evening. Second to last is last night right before bed. Third from the bottom is this morning and the top test I just did. It's still wet but already looks lighter than the previous one. IDK what's up with me and these tests! Some are super faint and some are close to positive :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170501_081412_zpsmpxa0akx.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dustergrl

Cupcake, that is so exciting. Fx!!! You didn't offend at all. It makes me sad to think of her not making it, but I know that things do happen and I'm doing what I can. She was teetering around on her own this morning, and when I changed their water she went over and drank. Hopefully she will catch up with the others. Normally if there is a sick or weak chicken, the others will pick on it, but they were grooming and nudging her around so that gives me hope.

I am a bit crampy this morning so we'll see about AF. I might test tomorrow if no AF but DS usually beats me to waking up, so we'll see if I remember with fmu.

Jessy and Kim, I'm hoping you get a + soon on those opk.

Ladders and citrus, I'm hoping for the best for you!

If I missed anyone, I'm sorry. I had this all typed up and then bnb logged me out and lost it all.

If you are comfortable answering, where are you all from? If that has been asked before I joined, I'm sorry. My real name is Megan (but duster is fine on hete), amd I live in southeast Wisconsin with the menagerie of animals, DS and DH. We live in a 1913 cream city brick farmhouse and are currently working on renovating the interior as needed. It is definitely liveable but needs updating for efficiency and maintenance.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Megan, (first, do you mind if I call you Megan or do you prefer Duster?) my name is Kim (32) and I live in south Alabama with dh (33) dd (14) ds1 (13) and ds2 (9)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Dh went to work this morning but because of all the rain it was too muddy for all the equipment so he basically got rained out. I'll try my best not to hurt him today lol (totally kidding) maybe &#128521;&#128547;


----------



## dustergrl

Kim, either is fine.

We have been getting a lot of rain here but nothing like the south has! Is there any flooding by you?

Hope dh is safe &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, you are most welcome! I will have to make a point of talking about pubes and alien pee more ;)
Do you think there's an underlying issue with hormones (I'm sorry if you have said before!)? If you haven't already perhaps it's worth having a few tests carried out to make sure there aren't any issues? 
With you OH have you told him how this makes you feel, as in bluntly told him, like you are on here telling us? I think it's worth doing if you haven't, sometimes it doesn't sink in for them and it is completely different even though they may want a baby too. 
Is it worth completely doing away with any tracking and simply dtd as and when the mood takes you? Your body can be pretty good at indicating when ovulation is about to take place by upping your sex drive, so you may naturally dtd at the right time even if you do give tracking a miss. It could help you relax and him if he's feeling under any pressure to perform. I realise some men do feel that way, they don't mean anything by it but I guess they sometimes feel it's all on them to make that baby happen. I know you and anyone else doesn't go out of their way to make their OH feel like that, quite the opposite as far as I can tell from this thread actually. 
It's a lot of pressure on you too, it's pressure from all angles when you know you are keeping track of things and it can become too overwhelming. Sometimes taking a more relaxed approach can do the trick, in fact I have seen it happen a thousand times where people have been struggling to time things perfectly, they let go of the pressure and conceive the moment they let go. 
Your tests - they are so dark still! Remind me of your cycle day and the day you usually ov?
And please don't apologise, this is what we are all here for, to support each other! If you feel you have to rant and rave or shout and scream or anything, do so <3

Jessy, do you think you may have missed your surge? 

Lol Citrus, I'm happy to provide a service! ;) 

Duster, or Megan, I'm so pleased your chick seems to be doing ok, let's hope this continues! Her siblings sound like they know something isn't right and want to help her. I don't know if this happens in chicken world, but I hope so. It sounds so lovely where you live and I bet there's rarely a dull moment! I live in the U.K. where the weather is mostly rubbish and the people are mostly sarcastic and drink tea. It is currently peeing it down outside and it's meant to be Jack in The Green. Good luck to all those crazy green people today!
Oh and thank you :)


----------



## JessyG

I am not really sure cupcake. I doubt it. I would only have expected to ovulate sat or sun but really have no idea as i have pretty much always been ln birth control. I have 1 more digi left so will use tomorrow and if negative ill pick up some ics. Will give up completely by the end of the week. 

I tried to explain it all to my OH and he just gave me this look like. What! He said you can still get pregnant if you dont ovulate though cant you? Bless.


----------



## happycupcake

Oh gosh, he doesn't understand how a woman's body does things, does he? Perhaps you should show him some websites on cervixes and stuff lol


----------



## citrusfruit

I'm also from the UK (down south near London) and also got caught in the rain today! I do quite like the climate here though, not sure I'd cope with heat all the time. I also like things to be up and down, I like the winter because it makes me appreciate the summer. Guess I'm strange like that!

Jessy and Kim I really hope you get answers soon. I would just keep testing and BD whenever you feel you can. But if you feel totally BD'd out, then just wait until you see a positive and then BD. You would still be in with a chance that way. 

I've (for the second month in a row) got two nights out planned for 11 and 12 dpo. I figure a test would likely be positive by then so I will be enjoying myself! I've looked at my calendar, and if not pregnant this month I will also have a night out planned for a similar time next month as it's a friends birthday! Considering I really don't get out that much, it's great timing and really makes the let down easier as I can have a drink and enjoy myself without thinking about ttc.


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, I know what you mean about too much heat, I wouldn't like that too. Where we are on the coast it seems so windy it's annoying! I can't stand weather extremes, due to being hypersensitive I guess, so rain on my skin and wind I can't stand but I wouldn't be able to deal with constant heat. I love winter except for the germs


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hello ladies I was wondering if I could join you? I don't know how often I'll post though lol

My name is Helen but my friends call me Ellie, you can call me either :) I'm 31(32 in Sept) Liam - OH - is 28(29 in July) and DS Josh is 7. DS is not OH's bio son but is close enough to being his dad.

I took my last pill yesterday read to make a start TTC from Thursday when OH is here next(we don't live together just yet) What concerns me the most is how long it'll take. It took 2 years to conceive Josh and I just don't want it to happen like that again


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I am the complete opposite of you, Happycupcake and Citrus. I absolutely hate the winter (or what we have of one anyway) I don't think I would be able to survive being somewhere where it snows all through winter every winter. I've only seen it snow here maybe 3 times in my life! When it did "snow" here it was never more than an inch of snow and was gone the next day when the sun came out lol it doesn't get very cold here but it does get colder than I can handle sometimes. The lowest I remember it ever getting here is 18 degrees with the wind chill of around 9-10 but that only lasts for about one maybe two nights then it's back up to around the 30's. And that's at night so during the day most of the winter it's mostly around the mid 40's to mid 50's. I love the summer! I love the heat but I'm so pale so don't get in the sun too much without sun block because I'll get sun burnt easily lol 

Megan, it did flood here but in the "city" . We live more out in the country so most of the flooding was more in town than towards us but it wasn't much and was gone almost as quickly as it appeared. It's been so hot lately so we actually needed the rain. I just hope it doesn't affect dh work schedule too much. He likes money too much haha it's supposed to rain again all day Thursday so I'm actually looking forward to spending the day with dh again on Thursday. 

Dh did survive the day without being harmed lol I finally broke down and told him exactly how I was feeling (again since it didn't stick in his head the first time) I told him everything I said in my previous post and then some. He said he didn't realise he was being that way and he will try to do better with dtd during the fw. IDK if he actually will because he said the same thing last cycle but this time when I told him, I told him that I don't want to try anymore and will be going tomorrow to see the Dr to be put on birth control. He had a fit and got mad and upset and said that I wasn't forcing him into anything that he didn't want to do and he will definitely make more of an effort when the time is right but said he never knows when that is because I never tell him. So after about an hour and a half long conversation about the situation, I think he finally understood where I was coming from. I hope so anyway. 

Cd18 now but by the time you all read this it'll be cd19. We did bd tonight and still no positive opk. I've decided to ONLY test twice a day now for the rest of this week. If still not positive by the end of the week then I'll stop tracking and just go with the flow and see how that works out. 

Happycupcake, I don't have any hormonal imbalances that I know of. I just have had long cycles for a while now. I usually O between cd16-cd24 so still time till the end of the week. My lp is usually 18 days but was 16 last cycle and I'm OK with that. Thank you &#10084; 

Welcome Ellie! Good luck on ttc hopefully it won't take as long this time for you!


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies,

I've been so rubbish at posting on here recently but I've been keeping up with you all.

I finally O'd about 2-3 days ago but I gave up on OPKs and temping so not sure exactly. I'm not too hopeful for this month because we last dtd about 4 or 5 days before O.


Jessy, did you get a positive opk yet?

Kim, I hope hubby follows through this time.

Cupcake (I think it was you with the test) that looks so positive! Everything crossed for you.

Ellie welcome!

Off to work now so probably catch up again tomorrow.


----------



## JessyG

Welcome Ellie!

Well cd17 for me and i got a flashing smiley today. According to the instructions, that means high fertility is detected but its not peak yet. Sadly we didnt bd last night but will tonight and obvsiously i now have to go out and buy more tests today to check for my peak hopefully tomorrow! 

I am just so relieved thats its not a blank again even if we are totally out this month it may help me plan better for next month. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, it honestly sounds like an error in communication with you and your OH, I don't think he would have been like that if he didn't genuinely want this as much as you do, so hopefully he understands after you talked about it. Well done, by the way, it takes a LOT to do that, I know. 
If you aren't showing any signs of hormonal imbalances then you are probably fine, some do have longer cycles without any fertility or hormonal issues. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this month is your month <3
Hey you would have LOVED our winter here in 2010/2011, we had FEET of snow! Which for where I live, is highly unusual! I had difficulty getting out my front door and had to dig the gas meter out lol! Was fun, except for when it iced over and I got stuck in the middle of a steep hill. I called my husband like "HELP! HELP!" Lol!

Anni, how are you? If you aren't sure precisely, you could have every chance so I will keep everything crossed for you! :)
Thank you, but I think the IC was lying to me. My FRER is blank. Unimpressed doesn't come close.

Jessy! I'm so pleased you finally have seen a flashing smiley! YAY! Fingers crossed for you too :)

Ellie, welcome!

I guess I should post my unimpressive tests, in the name of 'post what you pee on', which for some reason autocorrect desperately wants to change to 'post your toupee on' lol my iPad is a twat.

My IC is showing something extremely faint, far less obvious in comparison to yesterday's. It looks more like my other ICs which have always been false lines. I apologise for the dog hair. What is it with our animals?!? Hairs masquerading as escaped pubes...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7274.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_7283.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7280.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_7281.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7282.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JessyG

Hmmm cupcake the one yes was soo obvious maybe its just too early. I hope so anyway.

I took a opk at lunch time i couldnt get digi so just a tesco own brand one and the line is medium darkness so hoping tomorrow will be o day so either wed or thursday maybe even friday. 

Will keep you all updated of course. 

Any news from anyone else?


----------



## JessyG

I cant post a pic as my photobucket account is locked out!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Tinypic told me I was banned! I haven't a clue why though. Try pic resize


----------



## ladders

Kim I'm glad you and dh had a good talk, it's a hard time because this ttc journey sometimes feels like your doing it alone as your the one with all the thoughts and ideas and worries swirling around your head. You know exactly when dtd could be a good time and whens there's no chance. I think the men try to understand but can't because they aren't living it everyday like we are. It's good you got it all out there so hopefully next month you can just tell him when he's needed. That's what I'm planning with my dh. Oh and I think they middle two look the darkest on your opks.


Jessy yeah! For a flashing face! Looks like I'm not the only one to go running back for another pack of those ridiculous priced sticks!!


Cupcake I don't know what's happening with your tests! It was so clear yesterday! I can still see something today though. Was your urine more concentrated yesterday??

Ellie welcome! Hopefully will be quicker for you this time. I thought 10 months was long I'd have gone crazy if two years


----------



## ladders

Another bfn here, couldn't help myself &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## dustergrl

Welcome Ellie!

cupcake, hm. That stumps me.

Jessy, hope you catch your o!

Ladders, you and I are both :bfn:. No AF yet but DS has been BF more so I'm thinking that may have pushed things back.

My chick was eating on her own this morning so I'm thinking she is doing a bit better! Still clearly smaller than the rest of the chicks but hopefully she will catch up now that she is getting it on her own.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7316.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## citrusfruit

I'm sorry about the bfns people. Cupcake what was your urine like? I feel like I do see something on today's tests but it's not like yesterday's so I don't want to give false hope. I just hate this testing business. 

I'm going to test tomorrow am. Feeling a bit nervous about it as it seems so final if there is nothing at 9dpo. I know still in with a chance I feel it's negative but still...

Cupcake do you have another frer to use? If so when will you take it?

Yay for o soon jessy!!!


----------



## ladders

Duster I'm sorry about your bfn too! Sucks to see and then not know if your out or if just not clear yet. When Will you test again?

Citrus good luck for tomorrow you've done better than me at waiting but even if nothing tomorrow definitely not out as might not even have implanted yet! Well that's what I'm keeping telling myself. 

Here's my pictures. I peed on it so I'll post it lol
 



Attached Files:







20170502_175311.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JessyG

Finally managed to get into photobucket so here is the opk i took his avo.

Really hoping I o tomorrow. Gonna try and convince the OH to bd this evening even though he is tired!
 



Attached Files:







20170502_130433_zpshgyjmvvz.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Cd19 today and finally getting darker lines! The top three are from yesterday and the bottom two are from today. Since the line is getting darker I'll test again late this evening and see what it's like. So much for ONLY testing twice a day :haha: 

I'm sorry for the bfn's ladies but there's still time! 

Happycupcake, I still clearly see it on the ic! I can only barely see it on the invert of the 3rd photo(of the frer). You still have time though! You've said you drink lots of water and herbal tea so your fmu was probably more diluted than yesterday mornings test. 

I'm still rooting for everyone to see a bfp!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170502_141136_zpsd6lumfjs.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JessyG

Can i ask. If my opk is positive tomorrow morning (working so can only test morning and evening) should we bd tomorrow night or is it too late by that point?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

No it's not too late. The opk's are supposed to be positive 12-48hrs before O so a lot of women wait for the positive to bd. Others say its best to bd the day before the positive because some women O on the day of their positive opk's. I hope this helps, Jessy.


----------



## JessyG

Ok cool. Gotta rope the OH into doing it tomorrow aswell. Managed to bd tonight too so i am hoping i am in with a shout. Thats if this does turn positive after all this.

Hopefully you get your positive tomorrow too!


----------



## dustergrl

Kim and Jessy- good luck!

:witch: showed up so I'm out till next month. Will likely be using opk this cycle so I know when I o- I thought k it's pretty late in my cycle which will make it difficult to catch an egg for implantation before AF comes. At least I know my body can do it.

CD1 and counting!


----------



## ladders

Oh duster I'm so sorry af got you! It freaking sucks. Good idea to go to opks though because some months would just be impossible to know whens good to dtd without.

Jessy I always read that the best days to dtd are day of positive and next two days, I just like to get one in the day before though and that's usually my downfall as you never really know when is the day before and i burn my dh out before and risk the other days. Something I must work on!!! If you can bd tomorrow I would definitely do it!

Kim that bottom one is pretty much there!!!! Glad your finally getting somewhere it's so frustrating waiting!


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry duster, but stick with us for another cycle! I'm sure some of us will be joining you on CD1 before too long but let's hope we have some bfps to cheer us on too!

Still rooting for you, cupcake. I will post what I pee on tomorrow. Only got a cheapie though.


----------



## Daisies11

Sorry af came along duster but he not another month! Lots of us are getting closer to testing now, fingers crossed for some bfps!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sorry af got you, Megan. How many cycle days did you have this time? Maybe now that you know, you will be able to estimate when a good time to start using the opk's is. I say this because I obviously started using them too soon and it's drove me crazy this cycle! Lol 

Thanks, ladders &#128522; I'm hoping to O by the end of the week.

Good luck on testing tomorrow, Citrus! You had perfect timing from what I can remember you saying so I'm rooting for you!


----------



## dustergrl

Kim, my cycle is a pretty reliable 28-30 days. This was 32. If I remember correctly from ttc last time, my opk's tell me I ovulate around cd17. My sex drive skyrockets around cd 12, and stays high until about cd17.

Fx for you ladies who aren't out yet and welcome to any ladies joining me on cd1!


----------



## annio84

Jessy, yay for flashing smiley!

Cupcake - I really hope it's just the FRER being stupid. That IC was so convincing.

Sorry AF got you Duster.

Citrus, fingers crossed for your cheapie!

Ladders sorry for the bfn.

Kim, that looks close to positive! Good luck!

I'm not doing too bad. I just feel exhausted and really run down. Monday we went to this village fete thing. Got home at 4pm and I was like I need to lie down because I had a migraine. Anyway, next thing I know it's half 10! So I got up, had some soup then went back to bed about 11 and got up at half 5 for work. I so needed that sleep. I think I either have hayfever or a cold too. I'm off to meet my friend's new baby today. He's about 5 weeks old but I've been avoiding going to see them because I'm kind of a crazy person.


----------



## citrusfruit

Morning all, blank white bfn for me this morning. Gutted as thought we'd timed it well this month. It's so much harder to take when you think you've done everything right. I will test again Friday but not holding out much hope now.:cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0805.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JessyG

Colds here too Anni its brutal when you cant go 10 mins without coughing. 

I took another opk this morning and it was lighter than yesterdays. What does that mean, have i missed the surge or is it maybe just cause its fmu. Have taken one with me to work so i can test at lunch time! 

Cupcake - whats the test looking like this morning? 

Citrus - are you close to testing

Sorry for the bfn ladders but its still super super early. You timing was great from what i remember. I have high hopes for you all!


----------



## annio84

Citrus I'm sorry. I totally felt like that last month because when you did everything right there's nothing more you can do to make next month better.

Jessy, hope you feel better soon. I can't complain too much because I've not got a cold really, more just the threat of 1. You know that itchy feeling in the back of your nose and throat. Not sure about the opk. I didn't even manage to follow through on an entire cycle!

Anyone else pee on anything yet?


----------



## ladders

Citrus I'm sorry mate. Im the same another stark bfn with no hint if anything again this morning. We bd o -3, -2 -1 and day of so what more can I do! So deflating. Hopefully it's still too early for us and it's there waiting to show in the next few days. 

Thanks jessy im hoping so, hate the waiting for the next thing all the time like your wishing your life away. Have you got hold of a digi yet?

Thanks annio and hope you feel better soon and the thought of all that sleep sounds awesome think I could use a bit of that!


----------



## annio84

It was good ladders! Sorry about the BFN.


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, I'm sorry about your test today but you are only 9dpo? The most common time to implant is 9dpo so don't lose hope, you could be implanting and won't see a positive for at least another few days if so!

Jessy I suspect it was because of using fmu, but if you don't see a positive later then I would assume you missed your peak surge. Your test was incredibly dark, extremely close to being as dark as the control line so don't worry if you have missed the peak. If they continue to be faint for the following days then I think it's safe to assume you missed the surge, I would then probably count ov a max of two days after your darkest test. 

Duster I'm sorry af arrived (it was you, right? I apologise if I'm wrong), but pleased to read your chick is doing ok. 

Kim, your OPK looks virtually positive! Did you do another? 

Anni, Ladders, I hope you are both ok, and if I missed anyone I'm sorry. I disappeared yesterday as I was busy but then had a huge panic attack so didn't feel like doing anything but sleeping. When they say panic attacks last only minutes they are wrong! Mine last for hours and it's incredibly draining. 
I tested with an IC yesterday late afternoon and could see it better than with my fmu despite it only being about a 1.5-2 hour hold. My IC from today's fmu is pretty much the same as yesterday's fmu. I used my other FRER with today's fmu and could see clearly a line there but I don't know if it's an indent.
Will start with yesterday afternoon's IC, fourth is tweaked version
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7962.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 7









IMG_7981.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7964.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_7982.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## happycupcake

And the FRER
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7965.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_7983.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7967.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## citrusfruit

I do see it cupcake and really hope it gets darker for you. What's the plan now that you've used all your frers? Just keep going with the ICs?


----------



## happycupcake

Keep on with ICs, of which I have to order some more since I only have about four left! Will also buy some more FRER today


----------



## dustergrl

citrus, I'll stick around! I may be around less as the weather warms up because I have so much to do outside, but will check in. Sorry about your bfn.

ladders, sorry about your bfn too.

annio and Jessy we have colds here too. Getting rid of this cough is proving to be a chore. Hope you ladies are well soon!

cupcake, I'm having trouble seeing it on my phone but I can never see them on my phone! Yes, it was me with AF.


----------



## happycupcake

Post what you pee on - I used another FRER this afternoon, I was only able to hold it for two hours but I don't know if this is an indent. Photos taken at about five minutes
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8307.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 10









IMG_8318.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_8309.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ladders

Cupcake I'm sure I can see something. Definitely can on the ics. I guesse at this stage any little change in urine concentration can make a big difference to what the line looks like! I'd be the same as you I'd be mass ordering ic's lol


----------



## citrusfruit

There is a line on the frer. They aren't supposed to be bad for indents are they? Really how to see something's darker for you tomorrow. Could you bear to wait to Friday?! Those frers are so expensive so I'd do the cheapies all day tomorrow and the other frer Friday!

Edited to add: I am meant to be waiting till Fridays and want to test again already!!! And I don't even have a line! So I don't blame you if not haha


----------



## happycupcake

I think I will wait to use the other FRER until Friday. If there isn't any change then I know we won't be expecting anything other than af


----------



## ladders

Cupcake when is at due if it comes?
Ha ha citrus I'm the same. I have 8 tests left and can see them disappearing shortly!


----------



## ladders

Don't know what's going on but think af just arrived!!!! How can it 9dpo???? I always had a regular 14 day lp. This has just been the world's shittest cycle!!!!


----------



## Daisies11

Is it definitely af ladders? No chance of it being an implantation bleed?

I think af is going to arrive for me soon. Due sometime between tomorrow and Saturday (I think!) and I'm getting some cramps and twinges that I'm pretty certain are the start of af.


----------



## ladders

Just seems too heavy for implantation and I got some spotting with my dd but was at 13dpo and old blood this was bright red (sorry tmi) had a bath so nothing more yet but that's usual for me with af after bathing so guesse have to wait and see and keep checking pad every few minutes! 
Hopefully not your af arriving daisies, have you held off the urge to test?


----------



## Daisies11

Aww sorry ladders. Keep positive though, onwards and upwards!

No I've not tested. I'm day 29 today, and my longest ever has been 31 days which will be Saturday so going to wait until Monday. If there was nothing then I reckon it would be worth a test but waiting until I'm definitely late before testing. I can't deal with the disappointment when it's bfn!


----------



## dustergrl

ladders I had bright red and somewhat heavy (heavier than spotting, like cd1) bleeding as IB! Don't count yourself out!!!


----------



## ladders

Duster how much was it? Sorry for asking too much but so confused if it is af, nothing since but if had a bath. Was that with your ds? What day was that? Sorry my minds racing


----------



## JessyG

Girls i need help. These are my opks and i have no idea if they are all negative

Top is yesterday lunch time
2nd down this morning fmu
3rd down is lunch time today
Bottom is 6pm.

Are any of these close to a positive?!?!
 



Attached Files:







20170503_194936_zpsyz2uicvh.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ladders

Sorry jessy I only use digitals to me they look positive but I'm not sure? 3rd one looks the most


----------



## JessyG

Ladders sorry to hear about the bleeding but i have a feeling its implantation! I dont want to get your hopes up. Has it stopped completely now?


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh ladders this is maybe kind of exciting? 9 dpo is a common day forimplantation like cupcake said earlier. I am afraid to admit that I have spent the day googling about how likely it is that I could still get a bfp. (Answer - very possible but I have got to stop doing this to myself if this ttc is going to take any more than a few months, I can't keep this up). All that said, I am under the impressions that IB is usually old blood? Didn't have it with my son so I don't know but do keep us posted.

Good luck with the ICs tomorrow cupcake. Daisies you do so well not to test!


----------



## happycupcake

Daisies how on this earth haven't you tested?!? I admire you lol!

Ladders - I think I am due af Monday or Tuesday. Your bleeding could be IB, some people experience much heavier bleeds and assume it's af early but 9dpo is far too early for af. 9dpo is the most common day of implantation. Have you recently stopped bc and if so have you had a regular cycle between stopping and this cycle? 

Jessy, third from the top looks positive, or as close to positive in comparison to the others. I haven't used this brand so I don't have experience but I know for some they get a dark line like this for their positive.

Citrus, you have every chance! And thank you :)


----------



## JessyG

That was lunch time today. Will test lunch time tomorrow aswell to see the difference. 

We bd'd tonight anyway but have warned oh we may need to tomorrow aswell. Starting to feel like a chore now after the 6th time in a week and a half!! &#128514;

Well done for holding out daisies. I am gonna see how long i can hold out too. 

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy I bet your OH is loving this, mine does lol ;)


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh and sorry - jessy I agree with others that third from top looks darkest.


----------



## ladders

Pretty sure it's af guys, I have more now. Just so gutted because I don't know why would start at 9do! I was always a very very regular 14 day lp. Been off bcp for 3 months now and since only been on 18 months would have thought would be out if my system now. Guesse will know more in the morning if goes full swing into af and what my temp says.


----------



## annio84

Cupcake I'm so excited for you. I'm sure I can see lines and I'm sure there's colour in them!

Ladders, I really hope it's implantation. I had what I thought was AF starting the day before my BFP with Grace. One of my friends had three days of implantation bleeding. How is your chart looking?

Daisies, I am in awe of your willpower!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, in the months you have been off bc, has your lp been your usual 14 days long?

Thank you, Anni, but I think they are indents. I'm 9 or 10dpo and saw a dip today so perhaps the IC was faulty (has happened before but this time it looked more obvious hence my probably premature excitement) but the FRERs I think are indents as they seem to be even lighter dry


----------



## ladders

Looks like it's proper af much heavier this morning although my temp has rose. Would mean only an 8 day luteal phase!!! I have never before had less than 13/14 days. This is the first month tracking ovulation this time around and so I'm worried I have a luteal phase deficit. Worst cycle ever!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170504-065827.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dustergrl

Aw, sad, ladders! For me it was enough for a pantiliner to not be enough. I don't remember what dpo but it was at the time I would have been expecting af. Yes that was with ds but I also had other bleeding with him- had a sch and (tmi) any time we dtd I would spot for a day or two after. I was eventually put on pelvic rest (no swimming in the middle of summer!) until I went two weeks without spotting. Almost every two weeks I would spot until I hit third trimester.


----------



## dustergrl

Also keep in mind your body could just be resetting if you wound up not o'ing properly. I believe I o around cd17 with a 28 day cycle and still conceived ds!


----------



## annio84

I'm sorry Ladders. AF turned up supper early for me last month and it's so frustrating. 

Cupcake, any more tests?

How's everyone else?


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, at 9dpo there's a big dip immediately followed by a sizeable rise in temp. Usually when af arrives, your temps dip and don't go back above the cover line. Whether it be bleeding or spotting, I think it's worth testing in a few days. I think you have to to be sure. Going from a regular 14 day lp to an out of the blue 8 day lp would be extremely unusual I think. I don't know how quickly typically you see your lp shorten if you have low progesterone (this is the cause of lp defect, isn't it?), whether it can happen like this, but usually I have heard of people saying it got shorter over time. 
I think, if I were you, I would test perhaps tomorrow or the following couple of days, and see what happens. I have heard blood can sometimes make tests look positive, I don't know how true this is, but if it concerns you or if you know the answer for this for sure then wait till it calms down first but this doesn't sound like a period to me


----------



## happycupcake

Anni, yes I did a Superdrug early with my fmu today and see a faint line there. Yesterday's was blank out of the case, today's there's definitely a faint line there but because I haven't had a positive on these before I don't know if it looks like an early positive or if it could be something else.

Out of case first, fourth is tweaked to bring out what I'm seeing, which ironically has made it more grainy lol :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8713.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8









IMG_8715.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8714.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_8716.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## happycupcake

In the case, fourth is yesterday's blank test out of the case for comparison. I realise looking at these, my hands look like old lady hands
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8717.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_8719.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8718.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8730.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JessyG

I can see something on those tests cupcake i am sure i can.

Sorry about af ladders but it seems from what the girls say you are not completely out yet.

Having cramps today and my o test was positive. I am sure of it. It was darker than yesterdays at the same time and in fact darker than the control line. We bd last night the night before and if we do again tonight do you think thats enough or should i do tonight and tomorrow. Feeling like tomorrow will be a massive chore so hoping last night and tonight will be enough!


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy, that would likely be fine but if you want to be absolutely sure you feel you have covered the relevant days then do tomorrow too. It's likely ov will be today or tomorrow, possibly the following day. Personally I would do tomorrow too


----------



## annio84

I totally see a line cupcake! When are you testing again?

Jessy - Yay for positive! I think tonight would be enough.


----------



## happycupcake

I will test tomorrow I think. Thinking I should use a Superdrug for consistency?


----------



## JessyG

So the bottom one is from lunch time today.

Will be so glad this week is over. I think i prefer the tww than this waiting to ovulate nonsense!
 



Attached Files:







20170504_184315_zpsenikjkku.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## happycupcake

That looks darker than the control! Isn't any mistaking that :)


----------



## ladders

Go for it jessy tonight is the night!!! And I'm with you on the waiting to o is the worst, I hate the stress of not knowing when it will happen and whether you can get a bd in.

Thank you for the positives cupcake but is definitely af, really heavy today, nothing could survive that! I'm calling yesterday CD 1 and going to make a massive effort to get good temps. This morning's rise could be because I didn't sleep well thinking about it all and wondering if was going to wake it and bleeding stopped or full af. And your tests are still looking good I'm so excited for you

Annio when you said you had af come super early did you know when you ovulated? Just stressing that this is now about my luteal phase, but hoping just a whacky cycle. 

Citrus have you tested again yet?


----------



## JessyG

Sounds dreadful but i just cant wait to stop having sex for a while. TMI but its getting a bit painful..inside!&#128567;

Think we will skip tomorrow night as we are both a bit shattered now. So positive on cd19 and we bd cd15, cd17 cd18 and cd19. So assuming i ovulate tomorrow thats what o-1 o-2 o-3 and o-5. Id love to add tomorrow in there too just to be safe but considering we started on cd9 i am done in hahahaha. Christ i am getting old &#128514;&#128514;.

Sorry to hear that ladders. You ovulated alot later this cycle than normal so id put it down to a whacky cycle and think the next one will be your lucky one. 

Citrus will you test again tomorrow. I forget how many dpo you are now. Daisies, how are you? Anni when do you plan on testing?


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh jessy I totally get it. DH and I have not BD since our last one on o+1! I am 9-10 dpo, FF thinks 10 but I think possibly 9. Test was negative this morning, didn't take a pic I'm afraid just threw it straight out. I'm ok with not being pregnant, just not looking forward to having to BD every other day again for a week. Definitely going to do OPKs and temping again this month, less stress with more knowledge I say. 

Guess I'm still not quite out although I am feeling like it is not happening this month. Will test again tomorrow and probably sat just as I am drinking both nights so to be safe but will then wait for AF. 

I wonder what is going on with your tests cupcake. I defo do see lines on them all so I think there must be something going on, I just hope they get darker soon. I must say I had an unmistakable line on Superdrug at 9dpo with my son but you could have implanted later so don't worry just yet. I hope you get answers soon, limbo is hard.

Kim what is happening with you? Ladders I'm so sorry AF got you. I agree with others that probably down to your funny cycle. I would temp so you can see what is going on better :)


----------



## Daisies11

Ladders, sorry it's seeming to def by af. Try not to get worried by it though. I bet it's just one screwy cycle. Maybe you're body's getting all the craziness out to conceive next cycle!

Jessy I'm mega loling at you & your oh being shattered after all the bd. Next month that will be us. The month we conceived I was so bloody glad coz I'd jumped him every night, there was no more we could have done and I was wiped out!

And I'm good thanks. No af yet, day 30 here so expected any day. I'm holding out till after the weekend before any testing. I really don't think I am, and I just can't take the disappointment - I get my hopes up really high when taking a test and then it feels crap when it's bfn.


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I'm sorry :( I was hoping so much you would come here and post that the bleeding had stopped or slowed significantly. I wonder what's happening? Has there been any significant changes recently? Are you using anything to boost/balance your hormones? How's your diet generally? Lots of things can play a part but if this isn't usual for you then firstly I might see my doctor to see what their advice is, and also, many things can be sorted through simple things, tweaks here and there, providing you know what the issue is, IF there is an issue. It may simply be a single weird cycle, which most people see occasionally. 

Jessy, personal question sorry - you say it's a little sore down there, could sperm friendly lube help? Conceive Plus or Preseed perhaps? 

Citrus, when Fertility Friend changed ov to CD12 I changed it back to the original CD10 but have since changed it to CD11 as this makes more sense going by previous cycles and what my instinct says, so go with what YOU feel is right, rather than an app which despite its accuracy, doesn't know your body like you do :) knowledge is power, as they say ;)
Don't think yourself out, it's still early.
I think the IC was faulty, the FRER was an indent or something because there isn't a line there today so I'm hoping since I didn't see a line on the Superdrug yesterday and haven't experienced any evaps, indents or otherwise false lines, today's is genuine but we will see I guess.

Daisies, hoping af doesn't show up for you :)


----------



## citrusfruit

Thought I'd upload this mornings as there is a hint of something but think it's just another one of those nasty evaps as can't see any colour. Not really much to see on the pictures. Not enough to put me off my drinking this evening though...

Cupcake good luck for your tests today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0841.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus I see what you mean but I can't tell if there's colour. I have had millions of these. I have also seen others see a faint or shadow line and then see a proper line on a better test, some get lines on them most of the time anyway as well so it's difficult to tell! Could you try something better before you go out this evening? 

Today's Superdrug is darker than yesterday's but I'm confused by what looks to me like a blank FRER... if I had a line the same as yesterday's on the Superdrug I would put it down to an evap but it's darker, is it possible to have false progression?!?

I also don't feel hopeful with my chart as I have seen a pattern. I'm due af Tuesday, my temp rose yesterday, dipped today and usually it would then dip tomorrow, rise Sunday, dip Monday with af arriving Tuesday. It always happens like this with the exception of when I think I have had a chemical, then it has rose and rose and dramatically dipped with af. Confused


----------



## ladders

Can't see anything citrus I'm afraid but am on my phone and it's hard to see on here. I see you've followed cupcakes lead and included a hair &#128514; hopefully that's the sign of an impending bfp! Really hope it progresses for you!

Jessy how is your bd efforts going?

Cupcake I haven't been taking anything so far and think I'm pretty healthy otherwise. I'm going to temp properly this cycle and see if it happens again and then of does I'll try somethings to help. Need to see if it's a regular thing or if just a one off which is what I'm hoping for. Can't believe I'm cycle day 3 again when I should be 11dpo! Going to have to be doing the stupid ovulation sticks again soon!!!! Have you tested again today?


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders how did I miss the hair?!? Lol! I seem to have set a trend...

Are you up to date with your cervical screening? Any pelvic pain or pain during sex? This is likely a random weird cycle, possibly hormonal. But I wanted to ask purely because if it is highly unusual for you and you have any other unusual things happening, then perhaps a screening should be done to rule out any possible cervical issues. I think it's highly unlikely, I only mention it because the advice is always if you experience any unusual bleeding to book a screening to be on the safe side. Although I suspect if you have been off bc for only a few months this is probably why. Even if you had what seemed to be a regular cycle, your hormones may still be a little out of sync. My sister has been off the pill for over a year now and her cycles are still messed up. 

I did test, yes. With fmu, and today's Superdrug is darker but my FRER looks decidedly blank. As I posted above, I would have put it down to an evil evap if it was the same in darkness, but it's darker. However, my chart isn't looking wonderful and I think tomorrow I will see a further dip, followed by a slight increase, followed by another dip and then af as this is how it usually happens from today (11dpo)


----------



## happycupcake

I was meant to post what I peed on...
First is today's Superdrug early, then the three from the top is todays, middle yesterday's and third day before yesterday's. Will post the FRER in a sec
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9309.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_9311.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_9314.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_9312.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## happycupcake

FRER and my chart. Sometimes I think I see something faint, then I don't so I haven't a clue
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9302.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_9305.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_9304.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_9317.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ladders

Cupcake i Definetly see something on that top one (the Superdrug one) so frustrating they aren't getting as dark as would be nice to see!!! Still have af and seems quite a normal one, I had a smear in August last year and all fine and had no other irregular bleeding so I think I'm ok there, just think it's a whacky cycle just hoping it's a one off whacky cycle!
I think your chart looks good cupcake although I'm not the best at this as only just started. My temp was still pretty high this morning at 36.89 but has come down a bit so maybe taking a bit longer to get right down but then i would have thought that meant still producing progesterone so why did I come on?? Man it's making my head hurt thinking about it!

How's everyone else doing? Anymore peeing on things? Just realised I'm now on cycle for a feb baby! Theses months just keep rolling on!


----------



## JessyG

Never bothered taking another test as i am assuming i have ovulated today. We did bd last night but my foo is now officially broken, I really want to do it tonight just to cover all basis but its just not sexy anymore &#128514;&#128514;.

Anymore tests?


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, please test! It all sounds so weird, I'm sure you know your body, but those temps are high and do suggest progesterone is being produced still, which wouldn't usually happen (it shouldn't happen anyway) during your period. I think so you know 100%, even if it's only a cheapie. Look up typical temperatures throughout your cycle and you will see temps during af and leading up to ov are usually lower than your current temp. When af arrives for me, my temp dips right down, sometimes to 35.something.

I don't actually know what's happening with these tests. The first Superdrug there isn't a thing, yesterday's a faint line and today a darker line, both looked pink. I haven't a single time seen an evap on a Superdrug, myself. 

Jessy, I'm sorry your lady garden/foo/faff/... I won't say anymore names... is broken


----------



## JessyG

I agree ladders i think if your temps are looking positive you should take a test if nothing more to just rule it out.

We are all feeling so run down with this ruddy cold. My OH goes away for training again on sunday so really hoping we are feeling better by then. Been really nice having him home the last two weeks.

What are everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been mia for a while. The weather has been awful so dh has been home the past two days so I haven't been able to get on very much especially not long enough to read anything but I just got caught up. 

Ladders, I'm so sorry for af! Hopefully it's just a one off cycle and your lp will be back to normal for this new cycle. 

Jessy, Yay for positive opk's! Do you think you've O'd today? I think you dtd enough to catch the egg so don't worry too much if you don't feel like bd again tonight. 

Citrus, I'm sorry I couldn't see anything on the test yet but hopefully the mornings test will show something! Fx! 


Happycupcake, I definitely see it on all the tests!! I do see the progression on the superdrug tests!! Will you test again in the morning to see if the line gets darker?! 

How is everyone else doing?

I still haven't gotten a positive opk! I think dh got the point with our little conversation the other day because he has been the one to initiate the bd every other day for the past couple of days so I'm hoping I O soon so I'll actually be in with a chance this time!


----------



## annio84

Right, I'm going to do my best to catch up.

Ladders, I was only tracking cm and cp and from that I kind of thought AF came on 10dpo (my normal lp is 14) This month though I'm having a normal cycle and it's made me realise I've not had a normal cycle since MC and I don't think I actually O'd last month so I think that probably was the reason for the short cycle. Obviously if you know when you O'd not the same situation but I was panicking a bit.

Cupcake, I've been hearing so many bad things about FRER recently and I literally haven't heard anything bad about superdrug. I have everything crossed for you.

Jessy, I know the feeling of relief of finally being past O and not needing to bd anymore unless you want to.

Citrus, I see something on yesterdays test but feel as though it might be white? Fingers crossed for you though.

Kim, good to see you. Fingers crossed for a positive opk soon.

Did I miss anyone? Daisies how are you getting on? 

Duster?

As I said above I finally think I'm having a normal cycle this month. I feel as though this month has probably been the first actual chance I've had of a pregnancy. Feeling a bit run down and tired but other than that no symptoms this month. I'm only 6 dpo though and even though I haven't temped reliably I'm fairly confident of that this month.
 



Attached Files:







chart 2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ladders

Thanks ladies I'll test later when dh out otherwise he'll think im nuts. At least then will know for sure and can move on with this cycle. Do appreciate all the support it's been so lovely to have you ladies to talk and vent too and to get some good guidance and advice! On the advice front would you just see what happens this cycle or would you start taking something like vit b6 now to try to lengthen lp? I was planning on seriously temping this month vut dh surprised me last night with how much he hates it. He says not only does the beeping wake him up but he feels like it's a constant pressure and reminder of try and thinks I'm getting too obsessed. I just like to be in control and have something to do and really interested to see my temp pattern but think might have to leave that for a while. Told him if keep getting short lp then will have to do so have something to show the Dr.

Nice to hear from you Kim, im the same I struggle to get on here when dh around! Glad he's being more cooperative with the bd efforts!

Thanks annio and glad your having a more normal cycle this month gives me hope for this one. Do feel this af is more like I'm used to where as last one was quite light so maybe having a good clear out to prepare for a good cycle this time (fingers crossed)

Jessy how long is your dh away
for? You got some great timed bd in so much be relieved o came 
plenty of time before he left

Cupcake have you tested this morning?

Citrus how's the head after your night out?


----------



## ladders

Definitely bfn so officially cd4 for me
 



Attached Files:







20170506_090443.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## citrusfruit

Hehe I'm fine thanks ladders, DH gave me a lie in this morning and looked after DS so all is good. Sorry I'm not posting it but tested again this morning and defo bfn so just waiting for AF now, then it all begins again. Cupcake any tests this morning?

Kim sorry you haven't o'd yet, but glad DH is being a little more co-operative and proactive. Daisies did AF arrive? Are you testing Monday if no AF? Fingers crossed for you. Good luck Anni! Well done for your marathon BD session Jessy...aannnnnnd relax!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I hope you are ok! Sorry you haven't seen a positive OPK, do you think you ovulated? I'm so pleased your OH seems to understand and is initiating things :)

Anni, thank you and yes I have been hearing some poor reviews on FRERs recently too. Perhaps they changed them? I didn't used to see any white line or anything on them before. Pleased you feel confident and your cycle seems to have levelled out :)

Ladders, I'm sorry your test wasn't positive but it's good you know for sure this is af. It's perfectly fine to start vitamins at any time, but the sooner the better as it takes about three weeks to start making a difference. You can buy B complex or prenatal multivitamins and if you have an issue swallowing (PILLS ladies, pills lol) then B complex is available in liquid form too. Make sure you are taking folic acid as well if you opt for separate vitamins instead of prenatal. It will help keep your hormones balanced, or promote balance if they are a little out of sync, hopefully ensuring a regular lp. 
I'm assuming your OH is a light sleeper then. Mine I have to virtually shout at down a megaphone to wake him! So a little bleep from the thermometer is unheard. You may be able to buy a quieter version, I'm sure I heard someone have the same issue and mentioned about a quiet thermometer so perhaps Google those. If there is such a thing, hopefully there will be! At least then you can temp without it being obvious so he won't feel pressured. This, or you could explain that it's important to get to grips with your cycle. It isn't always used for ttc, perhaps this is worth telling him. 

Citrus, I'm sorry your test wasn't positive :( what dpo are you?

I have tested today with another Superdrug but it seems lighter. I don't know if it's because I'm looking at yesterday's completely dried and this is why. Anyway, my temp actually went up today which is unusual for CD12 if af is arriving Tuesday. It isn't my usual pattern, so with this and the seemingly lighter test today, I don't know what to make of it.

Anyway, first is today's, the photo with both tests, the top is yesterday's, bearing in mind yesterday's is completely dry which makes it look a little different. Will also add my chart
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0159.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0152.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0156.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0153.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0158.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh cupcake I'm sorry it's not darker. I'm sorry you are in this limbo, it's so hard to have the hope and then to possibly have it cruelly snatched. You said you had a chemical before? Could this be another? Does anything feel similar/different? Honestly I would expect to see a darker line by now if things were progressing. But there is definitely a line there so continue to hope until AF or the line disappears. I don't think it's lighter, but I don't think it's darker either unfortunately.

I'm 11 dpo now. I know you're not out til AF shows but I feel totally sure I'm not pregnant so just waiting for AF and will try to take the break before o to stop obsessing so much about ttc. Anyone else feel like they are more obsessed with being successful at this than the actual idea of a baby? I do want another, but I wouldn't say I was super super broody. So I can only conclude that the disappointment/obsession I should more to do with the thrill of the chase than the actual end result. Am I making any sense to anyone?!


----------



## ladders

Citrus that makes perfect sense! In fact my ideal month to conceive would be july as would then time my mat leave with dd starting pre school so you've got to wonder why I'm so obsessed with trying so hard now. Think it's partly my control freak and over planning nature but also worrying about it taking as long as last time or longer.

Cupcake I clearly still see a line but doesn't seem darker to me but could be because these tests are super sensitive it take more to move on from a line to a dark line? I have to say i think it's more frustrating getting a hint of a line then nothing because you really don't know where you are! Good that your temps have rose though! I'm still super hopeful your going to be out first bfp! Thank you for the advice on the vits i didn't realise it took so long so I think I'll start taking some now so that it's all built up in my system for next cycle. Have looked for a silent bbt thermometer and although loads of posts asking about them can't seem to find one unfortunately but I'm going to keep looking as I really would like to temp


----------



## annio84

There's definitely an obvious line cupcake. Are all the tests FMU?

Citrus sorry about the bfn.


----------



## JessyG

Can clearly see that line cupcake and its pink. Was that with fmu? 

Sorry about the bfn citrus but as you say you are not out yet! 

Well we didnt dtd last night so only on the day of positive opk and the two days prior to the positive. I dont feel hopeful this month not sure why.

My OH is driving me mad, to the point sometimes i think what the hell are we doing trying for another! 

Kim that sucks, do you think you could have just missed the surge?


----------



## Daisies11

I can definitely see that line cupcake, fingers crossed for you that it gets darker. 

Sorry bfn citrus but at least you know for sure now.

Jessy, I think the same with my oh sometimes. This last week we have just been bickering and generally being horrible to each other. It really got to me earlier and I had to speak to him to say I don't want us to get into a routine of being horrible to one another and being miserable for it. Every couple has down spells but you don't want it to be a prolonged thing. After that chat we've had a really nice afternoon together (child free) so hopefully we'll get back to normal now.

No af here but been getting af type cramps so reckon it's on the way. Checked my dates and it's tomorrow I should be due if cycle this month same length as last month. Not tested yet, and won't do till at least Monday. I'm sure this isn't my month so not setting myself up for a disappointing poas


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm cd23 today and don't think I missed the surge. Only because since I've been tracking O for the past year and a half, the day I O, every cycle I've woken up with sore nipples (tmi I know) and the next day it's the whole breasts that are sore all the way to af. So far, I have no soreness at all yet. My cp is still high soft and open. My cm keeps changing from ewcm to ewcm mixed with creamy then back to ewcm so I have no clue what is going on with me. I just used my last opk so I give up on that for this cycle. I'll just pay attention to my body so I'll know what's going on. I thought at first I must have gotten a bad batch of opk's and possibly missed the surge but I have absolutely no post O signs so surely I couldn't have missed it? IDK but I'm giving up on this cycle and calling it an anovulatory (sp?) cycle. 

Ladders, I'm sorry it is in fact af but at least now you know that it is and you can start taking the vits if that's what you want to do. 

Citrus, I'm sorry it's a bfn but you still have time! I'm rooting for you! Fx this is your month. You had such perfect timing imo 

Jessy, why don't you feel hopeful? I think you had such perfect timing as well! 

Thanks Anni it's good to hear from you too! My dh hates when I'm on my phone for long periods of time when he's home because I usually talk his ears off when he's home so when I don't, he always thinks that something is wrong or I'm angry at him or upset about something so if I'm quiet or on the phone he starts to wonder if I'm angry so I usually just read through when I can then reply when he goes to sleep lol 

Happycupcake, I still see the line! It doesn't look lighter to me so fx it'll get darker soon! 

How is everyone else doing? 

I'm going to a random spur of the moment cook out at my parents house in a few minutes so I have to get myself and the kids ready. Dh will come when he gets off work about 6ish so I'll try to check in when I can. I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jessy and Daisies, we've all been there I'm sure. Hopefully by the time your oh gets back home, Jessy, everything will have settled down and you guys will be back to normal. It's hard sometimes when they leave for work often so you're used to being home and having a routine. When dh used to work out of town for the week and come home on the weekends he used to drive me crazy with changing up everything and getting me out of my routine so that would make me pissy and anxious which would cause arguments. Eventually when he finally got to stay home on the daily and we got into the routine of things then everything was fine after that with only the occasional argument that I'm sure every couple has. 

Daisies, I'm happy to see you and your oh have had a great evening together and you guys had a chat about it. Hopefully af won't show and you get your bfp on Monday! I'm sorry I forgot but why is it that you don't feel hopeful this cycle?


----------



## Daisies11

Kim, maybe there were just no signs, maybe the opposite to symptom spotting pregnancy - so you were waiting to notice them but because of thinking about it? Bodies are strange things and I really think our minds have such a power over them.

I'm assuming a cook out is what we'd call a BBQ in the UK. Enjoy! I can't wait for the weather to warm up here so we can sit outside to eat. What's the weather like there? Way warmer than it is here I don't doubt.

I'm not feeling hopeful because I just don't think the pill is out of my system yet. Last time ttc my cycles were 29 days, I'm currently on day 32. I've had zero ewcm this month and the most minute amount last month, that little that I'm not sure it even was ewcm. 

I just don't feel like everything is working exactly as normal yet, so not expecting anything other than af to appear soon. And for this month, that would be fine. We're off on holiday next week and I'm quite happy to go on holiday and enjoy eating and drinking whatever I like. we'll see what the next couple of days brings I guess!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I see what you mean about finding a silent or quieter thermometer. I have read a few suggestions but are you UK or US? Or somewhere else...? If you can't find any then another option would be to take your temp under the cover or something, I read someone suggesting plugging any hole (speaker) and also if it records your last temp taken then simply switching it off immediately when you hear it bleep, then turning it back on to read your temp. Alternatively, you could sneak earplugs into your OH's ears when he's in a deep sleep...
Absolutely, start the vitamins sooner rather than later. Don't be alarmed if your pee looks radioactive lol! 

Citrus - I hope af doesn't arrive. Will you wait to test until af is due? If you have only used ICs bear in mind many women don't see a positive until af is due and then many a time the test line is only faint. 

Jessy, it only takes a single time ;)
Why does your OH drive you nuts? 

Daisies, cramps can be a good sign of pregnancy too, I had cramps with all mine. Hopefully af won't show!

Kim, your nipples are everyone's business here, there isn't such thing as tmi lol ;)
Perhaps you are taking longer to ov this cycle? I know what you mean about the cm though since this has been me for this whole cycle so far which is different.
I hope you have had a good day today :)

Thought I would answer questions about the tests here - all were with fmu, yes. I did another Superdrug this afternoon because my pee would be useless and I wanted to see if it would give me a convincing evap. Bugger all. Barely a hint of a line there, if anything, so I'm assuming it would be unlikely I would have a blank test followed by three with lines followed by another blank and those three be evaps. Will see what tomorrow's do. 
I have had what I believe to be chemicals, yes. A few of them since August. 
I think someone asked if anything is different? Yes. Cm is different, ewcm and creamy but lots more of it. Could be the extra water and vitamins, could be coincidence rather than a sign. Metallic taste which I usually see, but this has been daily which isn't usual. And, sense of smell. Having Asperger's means I have the nose of a bloodhound anyway, I am hypersensitive to most things, but I have seen for the last few days this has increased which is annoying. To give an idea - we live in a huge old Victorian house, three floors, huge rooms with high ceilings. I can smell plain boiled rice being cooked on the ground floor from the third floor with the door closed. The smell of things being cooked at the moment makes me feel nauseous which is unusual, cooking smells don't usually bother me. Farts bother me. Cooking doesn't


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Lol Happycupcake! Farts bother me too haha! But not nearly as much as I'm sure it does you at the moment lol I'm soooo hoping your lines are darker in the morning! I'm glad my nipples are everyone's business lol! 

Daisies, the weather has been so hot lately but with all the rain and the "cold front " coming through, it's been kinda chilly here for the past two days. During the day yesterday it was around 70 degrees with last night in the high 50's low 60's. Today was warmer in the high 70's but was around 60ish this evening so I was freezing lol yes a cook out is what you would call a BBQ. It was nice. All the family came even though it was spur of the moment so we had quite a few people to feed with all the kids who kept getting all the drinks so I went to buy some juice for them because I don't really like my kids to drink a lot of sodas. I allow them one a day so I wanted them to drink more water and juice. Most of the adults were drinking beer but since I don't drink much I didn't drink any which of course prompted the "are you pregnant " questions which started to get on my nerves after the first five or so times I had been asked. We left early because I wanted to have time to dtd but by the time we got home dh was tired from working all day then going over there for several hours so we didn't get to. I'm a little disappointed though because after checking cp this evening it was higher softer and way more open than it has been all cycle so I'm assuming I'm going to O sometime tonight. &#128529; and now no bd. So that sucks.


----------



## ladders

Daisies I'm so impressed with your willpower of not testing you need to give me some tips for this cycle! Glad you got things sorted with your dh, think we all have times like that because your so close you are the easiet people to take stuff out on. Good to see when it's happening though and be able to stop so doesn't continue.

Jessy definitely know how you feel I very often daydream about hitting my dh over the head with the frying pan &#129315;&#129315;

Kim I wouldn't worry about last night you've been doing so well with the bd I'm sure missing one night won't harm your chances. I do understand how frustrating it is though. Sounds like you have a good time together at the cook out/bbq so that's good!.

Cupcake if ordered all the vitamins now and managed to temp this morning because of decided to do it in the bathroom, not ideal as i know you shouldnt get up but better than nothing. Temp down to 36.63 today so think high temps was just left over hormones and now af finishing hopefully back to normal. Really want to do temps this cycle so thats my plan. I'm in the UK btw.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, it sounds like you had a lovely time :) 
Be it nipples or cm, it's all relative here ;)
I wouldn't worry about being unable to dtd yesterday (? I'm confused with time zones), as Ladders said you have done plenty so you should be fine.

Ladders, ideally you shouldn't do anything before taking your temperature but if this is the only way you can do it, as long as you are consistent with the time and keeping activity beforehand as minimal as possible then you should be able to get an idea, a good idea I would think. It's more to do with consistency I think. And contrary to popular belief, my temps dip after I wake and get out of bed. I always find my temp is higher on waking and taking it than at any other time during the day or evening. It's meant to be the opposite I think! 

I tested today with fmu and can't tell if the FRER is blank but I have a darker line on the Superdrug and a line which looks like a proper line on a One Step IC, so I don't know what's happening. It's frustrating


----------



## ladders

Cupcake would it be worth taking a digital? I know they are expensive but might help to have an answer written as opposed to trying to decifer lines? 
Ha ha yes my temps will be consistent, consistently out of ear shot of dh so I don't get another lecture!


----------



## happycupcake

Lol I can't believe that little bleep wakes him!
I said to my husband if af doesn't show Tuesday I want to buy a different brand. A digital by then would be positive I would have thought


----------



## happycupcake

Did I remember to post what I peed on? I don't think I did? May as well post them, sorry if did already.
I can't be bothered to do three separate posts to show inverts and greyscale, but they are on my thread in the pregnancy test section anyway. The photo with all three from the top is todays, then yesterday's and then Friday's. All fmu
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1054.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 15









IMG_1057.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1067.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1064.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Daisies11

Cupcake, if I'm looking at that right the top one in the bottom pic looks darker. I hope so. Fingers crossed!


----------



## annio84

That has to be a bfP surely!


----------



## bassit25

Hay ladies sorry it's been a while been away for work and not really been in a situation to check. Wow u girls do keep me busy trying to catch up and I still can't work out where you all are so apologies I have no personal responses but I will try better&#128563; Not sure where I am in terms of my cycle as it ha been a while but if I'm on for 29 days af will either show up Friday or not been really windy last couple of days sorry if tmi and been really bloated so think af will make an appearance so will continue to stalk the thread and keep updated better this time x x


----------



## citrusfruit

Starting to show progression on the Superdrug ones cupcake! So annoying frer is still blank though?? I guess just wait until AF is due and then if no period and no obvious progression maybe go to GP and see what they suggest?

Sorry, not a lot of time to post an update today. AF due for me tomorrow so assuming it'll show tomorrow or Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest. If not I will test again Thursday but 9, 10 and 11 dpo tests were all blank so expecting to be on CD1 soon. As soon as AF shows I will buy some opks for this month.


----------



## Daisies11

Just had chance to have a proper read through of the posts. Sounds like you had a good night Kim. I know what you mean about people asking if you're pregnant. Since probably Christmas our families keep asking/making comments. I just don't want anyone to know that we're ttc because to me it's more stressful when people know, so it's annoying having to shrug it off. The weather where you are sounds amazing, I could do with some warm weather!

Ladders it's just easier to me to not keep testing. I like seeing what's going on with all of you but it just disappoints me when it's a bfn.

Bassit - hi, hope you are ok! Windy can be an early pregnancy symptom can't it? Although I think most things are possible pregnancy symptoms!

Hope you've all had a good weekend!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I see progression on the superdrug tests Happycupcake! When I zoomed in all the way on my phone on the frer pic I could see the test line but it was white. That's so odd! I'm sorry you're confused about it. I am too. I hope this is your bfp! 

Citrus, hopefully af won't show and you'll also get a bfp! 

Thanks ladders we had a good time. 

Bassit, I understand. It gets a little tough try to reply to everyone when you miss a day or so. I'm sorry if you've said already but do you think you have a good chance this cycle?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yeah daisies, we had a good time. Most of my family already know we're ttc because my dh can't keep his mouth shut &#128529; so I only assume that's why everyone kept asking. I finally just stood up and said "so I can answer everyone at once, I am not pregnant I just don't feel like drinking tonight" lol (I'm a blunt person especially to my family because we all are lol) so they just laughed and shrugged it off and we continued to have a good time till we left.


----------



## JessyG

No one knows we are ttc and i want it to stay that way. I think now that my DD is almost 4 no one expects me to have anymore. 

Any progression cupcake? Any news from anyone else.

I do not feel confident about this month at all. 

What is everyone up to today. Me and DD will probably head to a little ceramic cafe which has a ceramic painting bit and soft play.


----------



## michelle8733

Hi ladies, may I join? I'm 30 and also TTC #2. This forum helped me so much with trying for our first daughter a few years back and now I'm here again after my husband and I decided today to officially try for one more. I took my last birth control pill last night and my AF is scheduled to arrive next friday if I calculated it right. So then we will be starting cycle #1. It took us about 6 months to conceive our first and at the beginning of the pregnancy our doctor told us we had a miscarriage, but then about 2 weeks later, we got the news that we were in fact still pregnant! So here we go again. :)


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I love how you dealt with all the questions lol it's precisely the type of thing I would have done too ;)

Jessy we are the same here too, only my husband and I, we don't want anyone else to know because we are quite private people and our families for the most part would have an opinion we wouldn't want to hear. We are judged constantly for having five between us. It has sod all to do with anyone. 
The cafe you mention sounds like fun! Unique too.
I'm sorry you don't feel confident this month but I'm keeping everything crossed for you :)

Hi Bassit! Good to hear from you and I hope you are good :)

Welcome, Michelle! What a cool story! I love that, you have a little miracle :) hopefully it won't take long this time.

I'm pretty sure this is a chemical. My IC today is barely there and the FRER is the same, my temperature also dipped rather dramatically so I'm expecting af to arrive tomorrow. Don't see any point in posting photos of today's tests


----------



## JessyG

Oh man i cant believe it cupcake. I was so sure the progression was on point. Are these the same brand of ic you used in previous days.

So sorry if it is a chemical. 

I am 3dpo today and not gonna test until 13dpo maybe even 14dpo which will be a week on thursday. I have a funny feeling af will arrive before then anyway.

I had a 29 day cycle last month so now i am worrying that if i have a 29/30 day cycle and i didnt ovulate until cd20 that my lp would be too short for implantation anyway. Ugh its horrible not knowing whats going on. With my DD i knew when i ovulayed by the pain in my side and the amount of ewcm and i sort of knew i was pregnant as soon as i conceived. I dont feel that this time so have automatically ruled myself out. 

Ceramic cafe was good then we just came home hung the washing outside and had a picnic lunch in the garden.


----------



## happycupcake

Same ICs yes. I have a FRER left, if af doesn't arrive then I will use it but I doubt I will have to. Will do another IC later, as my fmu wasn't as concentrated as yesterday's but I don't think it should matter at this point. I should be seeing a clear line on at least the FRER after those Superdrug tests. 

You have recently stopped bc, I wouldn't rely on your previous cycle as a guide for this cycle because it can take time to establish a regular cycle after bc. That doesn't mean to say you won't get pregnant before this happens, and it doesn't mean your chances this cycle are minimal, I mean don't pin everything on your previous cycle or your cycles before bc, because a lot can change :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jessy, I agree with Happycupcake. Your lp should stay the same give or take a day either way unless you're taking vitamins to lengthen (or shorten in my case) your lp. Also, every pregnancy is different so the symptoms you had last time could be completely different this time. Plus, you had such perfect timing! Fx you get your bfp! 

Welcome Michelle! Your dd is so cute! I love the curly red hair! Hopefully your hormones get back to normal quickly and it doesn't take as long this time. 

I'm so sorry Happycupcake! Hopefully it's just because of the lower concentration of your urine this morning! 

I didn't wake up to sore nipples again! What is going on with my body!? Cd25 today and still no O! Cd25 is the latest I've O'd in the past 11 months so hopefully it'll hurry up. I can't keep talking dh into dtd every other day for much longer lol we did bd last night though so I'm still hopeful. Dh is off to work, kids just left for school and now I'm going to take a nap lol I couldn't fall asleep last night till about 3am and it's 7am here now so I'm sleepy lol I hope you all are having a good day so far. 

Oh and Jessy, you're ceramic cafe sounds like fun!


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks Kim. I have so much cramping though at the moment and it's the same each time before af, so I'm assuming it will arrive tomorrow. 

What is happening! Is anything different this cycle? Are you taking anything new? Under more stress? Sometimes the symptoms you see which usually indicate ov can change. Usually I feel some degree of cramping around ov but occasionally it doesn't happen but my temps show I did still definitely ov around the usual time, so perhaps this is a whacky cycle in terms of symptoms for you and you already ovulated. Or perhaps it's a random longer cycle. Hopefully you have already ovulated though and your body decided to give your nipples a break


----------



## Daisies11

Kim - I think blunt is the way to go with things like that, I just wish I could do it more myself, I always end up wishing I'd said what I felt/meant and having loads of ideas of what I should have said after an event.

I've been at work today Jessy, the pot painting sounds good, I did that with my little boy last year but he was a bit too young, I might try it again sometime soon as he might be into it and there's a place near us that does pot painting and has good coffee! Don't feel down about this month yet, you don't know until af shows up, it may have all happened at the perfect time!

Still no af here, day 34 and last month was a 32 day cycle. Not tested yet, not got any and won't get chance to pick one up this evening. If still nothing in the morning will pick one up on my way to work and see what it says but I fully expect bfn.


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies,

Yes, I'm still around- just have been busy around the home front. MIL took DS on Saturday so we got some things done around the house, and Sunday was my sister's birthday so we did an all-in-one breakfast for Mother's Day and her birthday. I also have a sick rabbit that I have been trying to get back to health- which is proving to be difficult. He is 10, so not young by any means.

Still waiting out the tail end of AF here. I am torn on ttc this month, as if we conceive, EDD will be almost exactly the same as DS. I kinda want them both to have their own special day.

Cupcake, how frustrating with your tests. I do see the lines though! If you truly are pregnant this will be a story to tell your kid someday! lol!

Citrus, sorry about the bfn.

Jessy and daisies, hope things are better with OH.

Daisies, keeping my fx for you for a bfp or bfn, whatever you prefer with your vacation coming up!

Kim, UGH with the opk's! You have to be getting frustrated! I'm glad you had a good time at the cookout, though.

Hi Bassit, and welcome Michelle!

I hope I got everyone since I was last on. If not, I'm sorry. :/


----------



## ladders

Oh cupcake I'm so sorry to see your tests aren't doing what they should do! Must be absolutely doing your head in! Really hoping af stays away for you and just taking longer to progress that we would like.

Daisies i can't believe you managed to resist testing still! I feel like running out and getting a test for you I'm desperate to know lol!

Jessy don't worry about your cycle I'm sure your lp will be absolutely fine, I have no idea why mine went stupid this cycle but be way too much of a coincidence if your did the same. If done a whole heap of research on it though so if it does I'm your woman for info! 

Cycle day 6 here and af pretty much gone, temps back down to the 36.5 marks and have all the opks ready to start testing again weds! None of my supplements are here yet so won't make a difference to this cycle but will take them as soon as they arrive so hopefully ready for the following one if this no good


----------



## citrusfruit

I'm so sorry if you already said this Daisies but why do you not think you are pregnant this month? I would also be running to the shop haha ladders!

Cupcake been following your other thread too and I'm so sorry your tests aren't progressing. I almost hope you see AF tomorrow so you can just move on with your cycle. Limbo is just the worst, I would do much rather just see a blank test.

No AF for me today but that's not that unusual. Am 14 dpo today but I did actually test on 12 dpo and bfn so expecting AF tomorrow. Kinda feeling bummed about being CD1 again, flipping hate AF. Looking forward to the new cycle otherwise.

Sorry no positive opk yet Kim but you are doing sooo well on the BD! Good work!

Hi to everyone else, sorry I'm rubbish at remembering everything.


----------



## JessyG

Citrus, if af doesnt arrive tomorrow will you test again?


----------



## dustergrl

ladders, it sounds like you and I are pretty much on the same cycle- cd7 here. How long are your cycles? Do you know when you typically o?


----------



## citrusfruit

I will probably test on Wednesday Jessy, but still wouldn't be hopeful! So sure I am out this month, can feel the doom of AF brewing and really hate seeing a bfn then having to joy of AF just hours later!


----------



## ladders

Duster yes looks like I'm joining you on this one. I usually have 25-27 day cycles and o day 11-13 but last cycke threw me a curve ball and I didn't o until cd18 and then af arrived 9 days later! Really hoping that doesn't happen again!

Citrus that's really promising you haven't come on yet! I'm equally impressed you haven't tested today I definitely think you still have a shout at a bfp!


----------



## happycupcake

citrusfruit said:


> I will probably test on Wednesday Jessy, but still wouldn't be hopeful! So sure I am out this month, can feel the doom of AF brewing and really hate seeing a bfn then having to joy of AF just hours later!

The amount of times I have done this despite promising myself I wouldn't test on the day af is due. 
The fact is though that for some, they won't see their positive until then or after, even when they may have had earlier positives before. Doesn't matter because every pregnancy is so different. For many, anyway. 
I definitely don't apply this to my situation because I have seen positives since Friday, and today it's like they didn't exist. But for you, you haven't seen a positive test yet, so there is still a chance you will see it happen. I hope it does for you, but if it doesn't then there are a few of us about the same with our cycles I think, so you will be in good company if it doesn't happen :hugs:

Ladders thank you but I know af will arrive, and if it didn't this would worry me because of those tests, I don't believe they were all evaps especially given I had two of the same brand completely blank and even after hours didn't show any line. 
I will use an IC with fmu tomorrow so I can see it's still blank, then I won't have to worry, hopefully anyway! :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Haha! Happycupcake! Thankfully my body is giving my nipples a break because man does it HURT every time! Lol the weird thing is though, my boob's are getting sore which ALWAYS happens the day after the super sore nipple day which has always been O day. So with this happening, I'm counting today as 1dpo which kinda sucks on timing because dh turned me down the day before yesterday (O day? Maybe) so we dtd 3 days before and the day of. The reason this sucks is because I didn't have much ewcm. Mostly watery cm the 4 days leading up to possible O day (yesterday) so I'm sure the sperm didn't survive for the 3days. So I'm hoping the day of o will have been enough but the chance is slim. And no, I haven't taken anything other than the CoQ10 and my iron tablets I've been taking forever. I kept forgetting the CoQ10 most days though. Do you think that could have been what caused the delayed O? 

Citrus, I agree with Happycupcake and ladders! How have you not tested today! I know you said you didn't want to see the bfn then af arrives a few hours later, but I would have driven myself crazy with testing lol

Daisies, same for you! I can't believe you haven't tested not once yet! Not to repeat myself but I would have driven myself crazy with testing lol also, I used to be that way. Where I would often wonder why I didn't say what I was thinking or should have said. Then literally everyone started taking advantage of my kindness and mistook it for weakness. So I started standing up for myself and started saying exactly what I think or feel at the time. The problem now though, is I often find myself wondering whyyyyy I said what I said and didn't think about it first lol so it can be a good thing that you don't say what you think or feel sometimes but other times it's good to say what you mean. 

Ladders, Yay for af finally leaving! Good luck with the opk's this time. Will you start testing on your usual day or wait a day or two later so you won't be questioning the opk's again? 

Duster, you're birthday/mothers day dinner was a good idea! That's so sweet you did that. Good that you and dh got a chance to spend some alone time together even if you were working around the house and yard that day. I hope your bunny gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, watery cm is also fertile cm so I wouldn't worry too much. Sperm can survive a max of 7 days, in optimum conditions, so I reckon you have a good chance they survived three days. 
I don't know if taking coQ10 and missing days could delay things, will Google it though. I'm thinking of starting this myself if it's safe to take with my meds, does it have any adverse side effects?

Another blank IC today with fmu, which is kind of a relief as it would worry me more seeing positives followed by blanks and then positives


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh Happycupcake I'm so sorry. I genuinely believed this was your month. I'm so heartbroken for you &#128542;&#128542; 

For me no there weren't any other side effects. I took it at night (if I could remember) so if there were any side effects I didn't notice it. I usually have loads of ewcm around O but I stopped getting it the closer to o I got. IDK if the CoQ10 had anything to do with that or not? I'll try again this next cycle and see. If it is because of the CoQ10 then I won't be taking it for the cycle after next (if I don't get pregnant before then of course)


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks Kim, but it's ok. I had some hope of course, after seeing those tests, but something told me it wasn't going to happen. It isn't a surprise to me. I felt incredibly sad and deflated yesterday. I have had what I'm sure have been a couple of chemicals before, but these tests were so obvious with the little progression they had as well, that it was more real for me whereas before I was able to detach myself from that reality. I couldn't this time. But I'm ok now, it's rubbish but this has happened for a reason. Everything happens for a reason.

It's quite common for ewcm or any fertile cm to start disappearing immediately before or on ov day. I don't know why this is, I guess it isn't long once you ov that the corpus luteum starts producing progesterone which starts to dry up fertile cm. 
you got a lot of dtd in though, so I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Daisies11

Citrus- I'm not hopeful because I just have that feeling that it didn't happen this month. I had no ewcm around when I would have ovulated (if I did) and I've been having af symptoms, cramping, constipation (tmi?) I'm sure it's coming. Fingers crossed for a bfp for you tomorrow if you're testing!

Cupcake - sorry to hear about your tests, I hope you're ok. At least as you say you know where you are now. It must be really hard though. 

I went to the supermarket on my way to work to get a test and they only had clear blue ones for £8. Not paying that out, especially when I'm expecting bfn. If no af this afternoon will pop out this evening to get one.


----------



## happycupcake

Daisies, constipation can be a sign progesterone is in your system still, which would have to be to support a pregnancy, so hopefully this is actually a good sign for you. I hope so, and I hope you find a test later on. I'm assuming you aren't a fan of blue dye tests? I think they are harder to decipher if you had a faint line or a shadow line there. Much harder to see blue on a white background than pink. 

I'm ok, thanks. Waiting for af to start... usually see it before lunchtime, isn't here so far, but before when I thought I had had a chemical it was a day or so later than expected


----------



## ladders

Oh cupcake I'm so sorry I really thought this was your month. Can't imagine how upsetting that is. Hope you'll be treating yourself to a large glass of something tonight!

Daisies and citrus I'm so eager for your updates!


----------



## dustergrl

Oh, cupcake, I hope things happen for you soon- either one way or the other.

Citrus and Daisies, good luck!

Kim, I think you have a good chance of the sperm surviving that long. The body is an amazing thing!

Ladders, glad AF is gone for you. AF gone this morning for me too, so it will be time to start all over! DH is chomping at the bit to bd lmao!


----------



## ladders

Ha ha duster af went for me yesterday but I faked another day to get one in closer to o lol, that is if I o at normal time this month and not stupidly late!!! Opks start tomorrow which is ridiculous because really I should be 14dpo!


----------



## Daisies11

https://<iframe width="480" height="360" src="https://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Sunshine3217/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>

Tell me if this doesn't work, but bfp! I'm in shock!!!


----------



## JessyG

The link doesnt work for me but OMG CONGRATS!! how amazing what a surprise for you!


----------



## Daisies11

How do I make the picture show? 

Thank you! Such a surprise, I was totally convinced bfn.


----------



## JessyG

Thats the best news ive heard for ages! 

Do you have photobucket? You can upload it to photobucket then go to advanved settings and attach it that way.


----------



## Daisies11

Yes, it's in photo bucket. Where is advanced settings? I'm a total idiot at this!


----------



## Daisies11

https://<iframe width="480" height="360" src="https://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Sunshine3217/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>


----------



## Daisies11

[URL=https://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Sunshine3217/media/IMG_7308_zpszwwqdhvk.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o596/Sunshine3217/IMG_7308_zpszwwqdhvk.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daisies11

I am officially useless. If someone can give me an idiots guide to this I'll be very grateful!


----------



## JessyG

If you are on mobile site turn it to desktop site. Go to advanced settings and then manage attachments upload it and then close the window (think it says close the window once its been uploaded anyway) x


----------



## Daisies11

I did it, I edited the post above! Thanks Jessy


----------



## JessyG

There is no denying that!!!! Massive congrats. What a lovely surprise. Can i ask how long have you been trying? And how often did you bd at o time?


----------



## citrusfruit

WOWWWWWW daisies!!!! What a great bfp! You are definitely pregnant! I think that goes down as the strongest line I've seen! Massive congratulations!! I wasn't even excited reading through these updates as you had me so convinced it would be bfn and BAM there's the pic! Really pleased for you. 

No such exciting news from me I'm afraid people, temp dipped right down this morning and AF arrived on cue so CD1 here. To those saying why didn't I test, I think if I'd felt remotely different I would have done but having had a bfn at 12 dpo and absolutely no unusual symptoms I was pretty convinced I was out. So apart from CD1 being generally rubbish whether ttc or not, I'm not feeling down today.


----------



## Daisies11

Thanks citrus! Sorry it's cd1 for you, but like you say if you've already got your head around that then it's much more easy to deal with.

Jessy- we've not been trying long at all, I took my last pill on 3 March. I think (based on now temping, opks and having only had 1 period off bcp, so not very reliable) that I would have ovulated on 19 April. Checking my tracker we bd 17, 19, 22 & 23 April.

It's possible we did it more than that as I really wasn't focusing on it at all last month, but I don't think we did.


----------



## ladders

Oh my god wow! Amazing news daisies I'm so pleased for you! What a line! I knew you'd get it this month! Massive congrats

Citrus I'm so sorry about af, freaking sucks I hate cd1. At least your cycle was regular to what you know so that says great things about your chances. Not belittling af arriving though. 

So iv started taking epo and having high strength b6 and vit c being delivered soon to help my lp, also ordered mucinex which took me months to find someone to ship to the UK because I swear that's what worked for us last time. Might take a while though so definitely won't be here for this cycle


----------



## ladders

Right changed the first page to show daisies bfp! Who's next!!!!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Daisies11 said:


> https://<iframe width="480" height="360" src="https://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Sunshine3217/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>
> 
> Tell me if this doesn't work, but bfp! I'm in shock!!!

I can't see the photo but I had an inkling you would get this result, congratulations :happydance:
I didn't scroll down the page :dohh: that is a line and a half! <3


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus I'm sorry af showed :( hope you are ok :hugs:

Ladders what is mucinex? 

Af still hasn't arrived but it has felt like it would since yesterday. Temp rose today a little which is unusual, silly uterus is clearly confused


----------



## annio84

Amazing news daisies!
Will catch up with everyone else later.


----------



## dustergrl

Congratulations daisies!!!! How exciting!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

OMG Daisies! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Woooo-whoooo! I'm so happy we finally have a bfp in our little group! Let's get some more coming ladies. Daisies could rub some good luck and baby dust on the rest of us &#10084; 

Citrus, I'm so sorry for af &#128542; fx this new cycle is it for you


----------



## annio84

Cupcake, sorry it's not going the way you hoped.

Citrus I'm sorry AF got you.

I just worked 2 12 hour days and then a 7 hour day so I'm a bit behind with all of this. Where is everyone else up to?

I'm CD 28 today and 11 dpo. I had spotting, cramping and bloating at 8 and 9 dpo which unlike last month then completely stopped. Not getting my hopes up too much though because we last BD 5 days before O. We also tried at 3 but were disturbed and didn't finish. If no sign of AF by friday will cave and test.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Good luck, Anni! The spotting and then stopping sounds promising!


----------



## JessyG

Anni those sound promising symptoms! 

I am 5dpo and no symptoms what so ever.

Kim have you had your positive yet or are you just bding as and when and see what happens. Folk have had soke funny cycles this month huh. 

Cupcake i hope af doesnt show up today and you get a bfp positive instead!!

Ugh problem after problem here. Now my mum has our cold and cant look after my DD tomorrow (she has her every thurs) thankfully the nursery have space for her for the day. Phew. Will be a long busy week for her though as she has never been in nursery 3 days running before. X


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy, perhaps I sound backwards but I hope af hurries up! I know those lines I had aren't happening, I have had blank tests since Monday and the only thing out of the ordinary is my temps are increasing slightly but it certainly feels as if af will appear soon. My chart I don't believe could possibly add up to a late implanter and all of those Superdrugs being false or evaps I highly doubt. Even if I ovulated on CD12, which I don't think I did, and everything took the maximum time to do stuff, I would still be seeing a positive line by this point. So with that, I'm hoping af arrives today so I can move on from this cycle. My temps could be down to the acupuncture I'm having trying to balance hormones, plus I slept less than usual so they probably would be a little higher than they would be otherwise


----------



## JessyG

In that case i hope it hurries up so you can crack on with the next cycle!


----------



## happycupcake

I read a thread here after posting above about Superdrug early evaps, so I'm questioning whether they were convincing evaps. But whether they were evaps or genuine lines, it doesn't change anything at this point but it would be nice to know so I can avoid them in future if they are likely to be evaps


----------



## annio84

Ladies, I caved and POAS.


----------



## annio84

Clearly daisies has started something
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1985.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JessyG

Amazing news. Cant deny that!! So happy for you. Hope this is a happy and healthy 9 months for you chick. You deserve it. X


----------



## JessyG

What dpo are you?


----------



## annio84

Thanks Jessy. I'm 11dpo today. I wasn't going to test and then I was out shopping with Grace and saw these tests and was like I'll just grab a pack and then was overcome by a sudden urge to POAS so I went to M&S toilets and did it. The line came up before I'd even pulled my pants up! It's the darkest line I've pretty much ever had, even when pg with Grace.


----------



## Daisies11

Ahh amazing! Congratulations! When do you think your due date will be? Mines looking like 10 Jan. 

Let's hope we're on a roll now!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

COMGRATULATIONS!! Anni!!


----------



## annio84

by lmp will be 18th jan and by ov will be 20th.

Hoping this is the start of a run of bfps


----------



## citrusfruit

Woooohooo anni! That's better, 2 cycles for most and 2 bfps. Who's next! Jessy?! When you testing? Let's hope the luck rubs off. A loonnnng wait for me so keep me company girls!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm sure I'll still be around by the time you're testing again, citrus! I'm not even sure if I ovulated yet or not! Dh gave up on the every other day bd sessions so I'm hoping I have but I'm not very hopeful this time around. We'll see anyway lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm cd27 possibly 2dpo? IDK but my boob's are no where near as sore as they usually are. My nipples didn't get sore till the day after possible O day and it's usually the day OF o day. They didn't get no where near as sore as they usually do and boob's aren't either. I've been super crampy for the past 3 days so I have no idea what is going on with my body! Like Jessy said, a few of us are just having weird cycles this time! 

Ohhh and the weirdest thing ever. After dh left for work and kids left for school, I went back to sleep because I couldn't fall asleep last night even with sleep aids. I forced myself to try and sleep at 2am. Anyway the point is I was having a very very vivid dream about Jared Leto taking me out for the day and tweeting about me and all this crazy stuff till my phone rang and woke me up at 12PM! What?! Why in the world am I dreaming about Jared Leto first of all. Second, I don't have a twitter account lol and third I've never slept that late during the day ever. Lol so IDK what is going on with me lol


----------



## JessyG

Vivid dreams is a sign! Its also good thay Jared Leto isbt bad to look at either!

No symptoms here still got a cold and my stomach has been gurgling alot recently but it did this before ov to its definitely not a preggo thing think my guts are just a bit off atm. 

Gonna wait until at least Monday which would make me 10dpo. Gonna try hold out longer though as feeling moserable as it is and dont need a bfn to stick the boot in more.


----------



## annio84

I'm not jumping ship just yet citrus. I'll be hanging around to see all you girls get your bfps too!

Kim, I'm sorry your body is being confusing. I hope it gets its act together soon or else that it doesn't matter because you get a bfp anyway.

Jessy, apart from this bfp they have alway come in months where I had no symptoms for me, so no symptoms is not neccesarily a bad thing. I have everything crossed for you.

Cupcake, I think I saw that thread too. I'm really sorry you're in limbo. Any news from you?

How is everyone else? Bassit, duster, citrus? Also there were a couple of new ladies we don't seem to have heard from for a while. Hope you're all ok.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I've read a lot of women get cold symptoms and usually do get sick before they find out they're pregnant so fx your cold is a good thing for you, Jessy! And yeah you're right, he's not and I absolutely loveee 30 Seconds to Mars! I haven't seen any movies or watched any of their music videos on YouTube lately so I have no idea how he popped up in my dream lol! But hey at least I got to hang out with Jared Leto and he was sending out tweets about how awesome and fun I am to be around haha! (all in the dream anyway lol) I think I would be feeling guilty had it been a naughty dream lmao! But it wasn't. Just us hanging out and going shopping in California then I said I needed to get home so he sent me home in his private plane lol! Such a weird dream...


----------



## JessyG

Ach never feel guilty for a naughty dream :haha: i have just devoured a giant pizza and it hasnt made me feel better.

I had the cold before i ovulated so def not a symptom in this case. I think what sucks for me is i actually felt pregnant last month and had a line pink line on a frer so i was well disappointed. I fully expect to be here for a while citrus. I am already losing momentum for the constant bding. 

My OH wont be back until late friday night and then has to leave again on sunday lunch time so think thats bumming me out aswell. My stomach is still doih cartwheels and its annoying the shit out of me (excuse the french)


----------



## Daisies11

I'm not going anywhere either, I love this group and I want to be around when you all get bfps.

I'm crossing my fingers for more bfps this month, let's hope the weirdness of these cycles is babies bedding in!

Citrus I saw the thread about the dodgy evaps. Why have they not managed to stop this happening with tests?! It's horrible for you to be having that and the wondering.

Anni I've just re-read your post about how you did the test at he public toilets and had a chuckle. What did you do after? I don't think I'd have been able to walk out acting normally after that.

Jessy I'm joining you on the junk food tonight, it's been a bit of a busy night so dh has gone to the chip shop - scampi, chips and mushy peas for me. I can't wait!

The dream sounds pretty good Kim, Jared Leto in a dream can never be a bad thing, no matter how strange it is that he appeared!


----------



## dustergrl

Congratulations Annio!!!!


----------



## annio84

To make matters worse, daisies, I had grace in the cubicle with me and she was like, mummy what's that? mummy why are you weeing on that? and there were other people in there as well! I just shoved it in my bag, went outside and then tried to take a picture of it for DH without letting all the normal people see what a mad woman I am!


----------



## ladders

Ah amazing congratulations annio! What a strong line for 11dpo! So pleased for you. Kim and jessy it's you girls next!!!!


----------



## Daisies11

I did wonder that. As my little boys only 2 he probably wouldn't be understood by anyone else outside, but he would certainly be asking what I was doing! Aren't kids great at giving away anything you want to keep quiet!


----------



## citrusfruit

Anni and daisies, so glad you are sticking around! Keep us posted on how you are feeling as things progress! We need to be reminded what we are in for so share away and please don't think anything of this being a ttc thread, I hope everyone else would agree too that once a group is established it's nice to hear updates about your pregnancy even when we have bfns.

CD2 here. CD3 is still rubbish for me but Friday should be better. CD2 and CD3 are so painful. Oh and I did go to the docs and get that checked (which was fun!) but nothing to worry about just a very minor prolapse from DS1 which I knew about anyways and that is probably causing the symptoms. Been told to step up the kegels. I am rubbbbbish at doing them. Anyone else?!


----------



## annio84

I just read the word kegels and automatically did it!

Thanks Ladders. I thought it was a pretty strong line. I actually don't think I've ever had one that dark before to the point DH is convinced I'm much further along. I have a digi to do tomorrow. Where are you in your cycle? Hope you're ok.

Citrus, I feel pretty normal actually, just a bit bloated and I've got cramping low down but that's pretty well par for the course. I'll probably start to feel sick next week and then it'll really ramp up at 6 weeks.


----------



## Daisies11

Citrus I should do the kegels. Every so often something makes me think about it and I do it, but ordinarily I don't. 

I'm feeling ok really. My boobs have been slightly more tender than usual and I felt a tiny bit nauseous this morning but nothing major. The only thing that I have had that's not eased off completely is the strange metallic type taste in my mouth. I think I mentioned it on here a week or so ago, and it has eased off a little but I'm still noticing it a couple of times through the day.

I was really lucky with ds and had minimal nausea and never really had any horrible symptoms so I'm hoping for more of the same this time. I'm bracing myself for this to be sickness galore though just to even things out for me!


----------



## happycupcake

Congratulations, Anni. I'm sure you aren't the only person to poas semi publicly lol ;)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

citrusfruit said:


> Anni and daisies, so glad you are sticking around! Keep us posted on how you are feeling as things progress! We need to be reminded what we are in for so share away and please don't think anything of this being a ttc thread, I hope everyone else would agree too that once a group is established it's nice to hear updates about your pregnancy even when we have bfns.
> 
> 
> I completely agree with Citrus on this. I feel like all you ladies in our group are my friends and I would love to know what's going on with everyone throughout your pregnancies. This goes for everyone when we all get our bfp's! I'm happy to see you ladies, Anni and Daisies, are sticking around with us to root the rest of us on &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## ladders

Yes definitely stay with us both! We have a lovely group and be great to stay together through this! Hopefully more of us will be joining you soon!

Annio I'm CD 9 now and started again on the opks. If bought cheapies as well as my clearblue digitals in an attempt to keep cosy down this month if again I o later than expected but spent a s**t load on vitamins and stuff so already failed at that lol

Cupcake I think it was you that asked about the mucinex? It's used to relive mucus on the chest so it thins stuff. When we had tests last time dh sperm test showed was highly viscous so the swimmers struggled to swim! Got him to take that around o. First month bfp that resulted in mc and second month bfp with my dd. After previously trying for 10 cycles and no luck I'm convinced this is what did it! Read about woman taking if for their cm too so reckon when it comes we will both do it. Any news about af yet?

Citrus sorry your having a crap time with af roll on CD 4 eh


----------



## happycupcake

Agree with the others, I hope we all stay in this thread together, it's been lovely.

Ladders, yes it was me. Ah I see, it's a certain active ingredient beginning with G in it I'm assuming, because I have read about women taking it (in certain types of cough medicine) to help their cm, but haven't heard of men taking it for sperm before. Come to think of it, the name rings a bell, does it come in a green box?

I reckon today will be CD1 for me, my temp dipped right below the cover line today in line with the temps I would expect to see from CD1 to ov. Cramps, windy, trapped wind... all of which I see on CD1 and I know this may sound weird, but downstairs always feels different on CD1 which does today so if af doesn't arrive I will be confused! Should have arrived Tuesday, my lp rarely changes so I'm assuming those tests were genuine and this is a chemical. I had kind of hoped in a way they were convincing evaps but these things happen for a reason


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, I already said on your test thread but, I'm so bummed for you. I was really hoping you would wake up with higher than normal temps and get a blazing positive. I'm so sorry this happened to you again. I hope the acupuncture will level out your hormones and this doesn't happen again. Hopefully this new cycle will bring you your bfp. 

Ladders, that's interesting about the mucinex. I have heard of women taking it for cm but never heard of men taking it for sperm! If no bfp this time for me, I'll be sure to run to the store and get some on the next cycle. How long should he take it? Like cd1 for me to O or just the fw?


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I think when taking any cough medicine or anything with the active ingredient guifesomethingorother (I hate that I can't remember the name) you take it during your fw but I wouldn't know about men and how long or when they should take it but I would have thought around the same times. Logically this makes sense to me anyway.

Thank you <3 af has arrived. Relieved. Heavier than usual, more painful when I move around than usual, so I will be sitting on my backside being lazy today


----------



## ladders

Sorry af has arrived cupcake although at least like you said at least you can move on now. Does sound like a chemical as af heavier and I can't believe those Superdrug ones would be evaps they were too dark.

Kim last time I got dh to take the mucinex just on important days so tried the day before positive and the day of and then 2 days following. Last time I only got dh to take it but think I'll do the same this time. Took me bloody ages to find somewhere to ship over here so I'm quite excited to get my hands on it.
Make sure you only get the standard one and not the dm one (green box) as that has something else in that dries mucus up so definitely not wanted lol


----------



## ladders

This is the one you want
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170511-191247.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh cupcake I'm sorry about AF but glad you know where you are. Is it a myth you are more fertile after a chemical? A reason to try extra hard this month, I guess. Defo take a few days to wallow and feel sorry for yourself though, I would!

Hi to everyone else. CD3. Yawnnn.


----------



## bassit25

Wow huge congrats to u both what amazing news u must both be estatic here is to a happy and health 9 months 

Ladders your gonna have to educate me on opks before I start investing I can't believe the price of them 


Cupcake glad af showed up it's not great but at least you know where u are 

Ladies how are you sorry not to personal but wow you ladies are hard to keep up with &#55357;&#56843;

As for me I feel af is looming which is great as first month off of the implant after 5 years so hopefully I will return to cycles quickly which will give me a better chance of tracking and having a better understanding of things

Again big congrats to the girls here's to us and feb18 bundles x x


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm cd28 today and have no idea what is going on with my body! I didn't have much ewcm so far this cycle. I did have some mixed with creamy but wasn't sure if it was actually ew-ish if that makes sense? My boob's got slightly sore and nipples slightly sore but backwards this time. Anyway boob and nipple soreness is gone. I'm having loads of ewcm. My cervix went from high soft open to high soft closed. Now it's high soft and open again! Am I just now ovulating?! Did I not O the other day like I thought I did? Ugh I know you ladies don't have the answers, I'm really just venting lol I ordered more opk's but I'm sure that if I am O'ing now or will be soon, my surge will be over by the time the new opk's get here. Oh well. I guess this cycle is a bust.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I see ew ish cm later in my lp. I saw a lot more of it this cycle just gone. I mean absolutely loads of it. It could be due a number of things; extra hydration, hormones changing, it could indicate the start of a pregnancy too so don't count yourself out! 
With cervix position, mine changes all the time, it's actually quite annoying! It means to me I can't count it as any kind of sign, although I do put it down on my chart anyway to keep track. It doesn't mean you didn't ov. I Googled about it a while ago and came across a post which was rather detailed in description, including photos of a cervix throughout the whole cycle and it altered more than I thought it would. And, it also altered at different times than I thought it would too, I think this is possibly the hardest thing to pinpoint as a sign of pregnancy, and at times ovulation. These photos showed it at its most open the day befor ov with ewcm which was also slightly creamy in colour as well, and the day of ov it was starting to close and cm was starting to dry out. Everyone is different and we have to remember that as well as the fact some may be taking certain things which could alter everything too, so I don't think this means you didn't ov, I think they are simply changes you have seen more obvious this cycle than before


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hmm that's interesting, Happycupcake. I have noticed that I have been soooo thirsty for the past few days so maybe with all the extra water and tea (not herbal tea &#128529;&#128521;)I have been drinking is just causing more cm? I swear, yesterday the cm was white and creamy and loads of it. Then by lunch time till now it's back to ew. Maybe I did already O? I guess we will find out in about 13 days if af arrives lol last cycle was a 16 day lp. So if I am in fact 3dpo then I should expect af in 13-15 days. I'm hoping this weird cycle ends in a bfp &#128522;


----------



## Daisies11

Sorry af showed current cupcake, but glad you're out of limbo and can move into the next month. Here's hoping citrus is right and you are more fertile after a chemical and you get a bfp this month!

Thank bassit, I'm so so happy, but wishing away the weeks to our scan. After that I feel like you can relax into it more and enjoy once you've hopefully seen a happy little bean! It's a relief when you get the first af after bcp as you've got something more definite to work out dates from. 

Kim, I had differences in my cm this month. After af creamy, then wet around ov (no ewcm), then creamy, then wet, and then very slightly stretchy creamy. I hope too that your weird cycle is a bfp one!

Cupcake that website about cervix changes sounds really interesting. I've tried checking mine to help indicate ov etc but it just seemed to be all over the place and never as the stuff I was reading would suggest it should be!


----------



## happycupcake

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Hmm that's interesting, Happycupcake. I have noticed that I have been soooo thirsty for the past few days so maybe with all the extra water and tea (not herbal tea &#128529;&#128521;)I have been drinking is just causing more cm? I swear, yesterday the cm was white and creamy and loads of it. Then by lunch time till now it's back to ew. Maybe I did already O? I guess we will find out in about 13 days if af arrives lol last cycle was a 16 day lp. So if I am in fact 3dpo then I should expect af in 13-15 days. I'm hoping this weird cycle ends in a bfp &#128522;

I did three things different cycle just gone - drank lots more water, as in some days more than 3L (had to stop this because it was messing with electrolytes and making me feel light headed and dizzy!), I also had been taking prenatal vitamins for a few weeks, so they should have started to kick in, and I started having acupuncture. I think it was due to hydration more than anything, because cm is mostly made of water. 
If you have been drinking more caffeine-free liquid then it could well be why you have seen more of this. It also isn't unusual to see it after ov. Keep an eye on things though (which is where temping comes in handy here), because ewcm during your lp can indicate your lp is oestrogen dominant, instead of progesterone, since progesterone usually dries up cm. Temping can tell you this as your temps during your lp should stay above 36.6. Before ov, when oestrogen is dominant, when it should be, temps should stay below 36.4 for the most part. Too many temperature variables each cycle can indicate imbalances, especially when you see other indicators as well. 
However, during a regular cycle it is of course completely possible to see ewcm and for many it's a part of their typical cycle. Which is why temping is so useful. Obviously pregnancy can alter cm too, lots of things can


----------



## happycupcake

Daisies, thanks. I'm relieved I can move on from this. Technically, although if I hadn't tested I wouldn't have been aware, a chemical is an early miscarriage so it's possible fertility may be increased afterwards. I have heard this with early miscarriages. I wasn't sure if the same applied to chemicals since it's so much earlier than how I guess our idea of early miscarriage is. But we will see I guess. 

I know what you mean about getting to that first scan, it's like the first hurdle. Things always seem so uncertain before this time but I have a good feeling you will be ok. 
I will link the website about cervixes, it's interesting! If a little graphic, lol

Here we are

https://www.ovulationcalculator.com/cervix-cervical-mucus/


----------



## Daisies11

I'll have a look at that later, I'm interested. I think a chemical should follow suit in the fertility thing then, as you say it is an early miscarriage, just some people wouldn't have known. Your body has still gone through the same initial stages and been exposed to the same hormones so that seems logical to me.

What's everyone got planned for the weekend?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, I just read the article. I'm now thinking I haven't ovulated yet. That my body tried to but didn't the first time and now I am. We did bd last night and I'm going to try my best to again tonight. If I wake up with super sore nipples soon, I'll know lol 

Ughhh what is with this super long crazy weird cycle I'm having?! I have a lot more ewcm today, super horney and cervix is high very soft and very open! Soooo we'll see in a few days either way lol


----------



## Daisies11

I just had a read of that article cupcake, it is interesting. Bodies are clever things, all these things that happen that we generally don't notice and pay no attention to!

You say it's a super long cycle Kim- how long & is it longer than usual? When are you going to start testing?

Who's next to test?


----------



## JessyG

I will probably test on monday 10dpo but really not sure the point. I feel precisely nothing. Will be out before we even start next month because my OH is away on training the weeks o am likely to o. 

Sorry i am being on a bit of a downer been in a miserable mood all week and work has been a chore so i am feeling pretty beat and very much lookingvforward to my 4 days off work.

Kim this cycle does sound wacky for you too. Have you manage t keep up the bd sessions or are you both done in?


----------



## ladders

Don't worry jessy your not being a downer we all feel like that sometimes especially in your situation when you know next cycle isn't going to be possible to try. I still think you have a great chance this month though and I won't be surprised if you don't need yo try next cycke anyways!

Thanks for the article cupcake it's really interesting. How are you feeling?

Kim definitely sounds like your having a wacky annoying cycle! What's going on with us this month it's stupid! How are your nips this morning do you think you've o?

So I'm cycke day 11 now and no positive yet but trying not to think when it will come or worry because it was so so stressful last time waiting for o and don't want to do that again. I'm not initating anything until I get my positive so when I do I know I can get a couple of bds in without a fight. Just really hoping my lp will be normal this cycle or that's going to totally stress me


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon! Are you using OPKs? I know you stopped using them but in light of you thinking perhaps ov hasn't happened have you started using them?

Daisies it is interesting. I find my cp changes or I can't tell. Sometimes I find it too hard to tell whether it's soft or medium. 

Jessy I hope you feel brighter soon. I don't think you should count yourself out, if I remember correctly both Daisies and Anni weren't hugely hopeful this cycle but look what happened! This could be you next week and I have everything crossed it is.

Ladders, when do you usually ov? I hope it happens soon for you.
I don't know what's happened because usually this is me a week to ten days leading up to af, but instead I'm CD3 and feel completely miserable with precisely zero motivation and it's like PMS has hit out of the blue. Felt like this since about Monday, usually by this point I'm feeling more human.

I don't know what everyone else is up to but we are currently sat here watching the Kinect 2 as it keeps detecting a guest who isn't actually here. My husband went into our attic the other day and there was this strange mist. I have also been seeing this figure looking over our bannister and someone keeps turning Jesus around (I have rosary beads on my wardrobe). The energy here has felt quite negative recently so today it looks like we will mostly be saging the house and ghost hunting


----------



## JessyG

Usual saturday here. I have done some housework and the food shop and my OH took DD swimming (I hate swimming so this is their bonding time :haha:) just relaxing just now before they come back and want lunch made. 

I am 8dpo today and jusy thought id feel something to make me think i am preggo. Last month i was almost convinced i wasp regnant and i wasnt so am just trying to do think that i may be so its less disappointing if it is a bfn.


----------



## happycupcake

I didn't feel pregnant with our daughter. I didn't have any symptoms, sometimes this is a symptom in itself


----------



## citrusfruit

Yes and remember how convinced daisies was and then that line! 

CD5 here...nothing to report but I did buy my opks yesterday so will begin testing on CD15 or so.


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet, I think I have tonsilitis and every single bit of me hurts.

Jessy, no symptoms does not make you out.

Cupcake, sorry you're not feeling better yet. If you did have a chemical this month perhaps it's your hormones catching up with you. I have heard you're more likely to fall pregnant after a chemical, that it's your bodies way of preparing for a full pregnancy. I hope this is the case for you. Also, as for your 'guest' I hope they stop bothering you soon. I've seen a few things in my time (before I had grace a man used to sit in the back passenger seat of my car) but never anything less than friendly.

Bassit, thankyou. I'm really happy but also finding it quite hard to relax. Where are you up to now?

Kim, Hope you Ov soon if you haven't already and that this crazy cycle rewards you with a bfp.

Everyone else I hope you are well.


----------



## happycupcake

Anni, I'm sorry you have tonsillitis, my sister gets it frequently and I remember when my husband had it, it looks awful! Have you been given antibiotics? I hope you are better soon.

This makes me relieved I don't drive lol! I don't mind them hanging around but I wouldn't like someone in the back of my car


----------



## citrusfruit

happycupcake said:


> I didn't feel pregnant with our daughter. I didn't have any symptoms, sometimes this is a symptom in itself


This is strange, occasionally, or maybe more often it's hard to tell, I'm only seeing part of people's posts. Not sure if this is cos I'm on my phone but it's odd. I've quoted cupcakes post from earlier...gathering there was more to see than just that?!


----------



## JessyG

No i think that was in relation to my post that i dont feel remotely pregnant and am fairly confident thay af will arrive next week.


----------



## citrusfruit

I know, but was there more to that post? As that is all I can see?


----------



## JessyG

Thats all i see aswell


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh ok guess all is well then!! Haha thanks jessy don't like to feel I'm missing out!


----------



## happycupcake

It's ok Citrus, that was all I posted. I posted more in the previous page, but the post you quoted was only that sentence relating to Jessy. It must look weird though, considering I usually write an essay lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I am cd30 today! I'm actually quite positive that I'm going to O either tonight or tomorrow. The ewcm is still here and Sooo much of it. Cervix is still high soft and very open. We dtd the day before yesterday and will tonight (hopefully) I usually have a 16-18 day lp so this cycle is already too long, Daisies! I'm really hoping I do actually O this time. This will be the latest I have ovulated in the past year and a half. I so hope this cycle ends in a bfp for me. I don't have time to reply to everyone right now but I will after dinner.


----------



## JessyG

Well i caved and tested. 9dpo and bfn. Oh well still time i guess.
 



Attached Files:







20170514_064252_001_zpssfwjjleh.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ladders

Oh jessy that's rubbish I'm sorry. 9dpo is still really really early so I wouldn't be too upset yet, still plenty of time for the bfp to show through

Kim how did you do last night? Do you think you've ovulated now?

Still doing my opks and negative again this morning. Was hoping for a positive today as dh working lates from tomorrow, also conscious of not wanting to o too late in the cycle if it makes lp short again &#128533;


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jessy, there's still time! You had plenty of bd during the fw so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Ladders, no we didn't get to dtd before dh fell asleep. &#128529; I'm kinda upset about this because when we thought I O'd last week he tried so hard to bd every other night and did so well with it. Now that I'm sure I have/will O, he's not up for it. That's just my luck though. It figures it would happen that way for me... 

Happycupcake, I'm not using any opk's because I ran out! I had 50 ic's and used them all before I got a positive. I did order more but they won't be here for another day or two (since the mail doesn't run on Sunday) so I won't have any use for them once they get here till the next fw. 

I'm so frustrated with my body! The one time I finally get dh to dtd during the fw my body decides not to O around my normal time and come a week late when dh is all bd'd out. Oh well. There's always next cycle I suppose... It's 2am here and I can't sleep... I just have so much on my mind.


----------



## ladders

Oh Kim I'm sorry mate, I totally know how you feel. It's so frustrating when you think your going to o manage to dtd and then doesn't happen! This is exactly what happens to me last cycle and feel like it's going to happen again. I have loads of ewcm and cervix high and open but no positive opk and if going to have a 27 day cycle it should have been by today.
I totally understand why your laying there struggling to sleep it takes over your mind, I freaking hate the waiting/testing for o


----------



## JessyG

I get that feeling to kim. It was sort of similar this cycle we start dtd on cd8 and i didnt ovulate until cd20! We were both shattered so had to stop at cd19. I hope you did o last week and you are not in the tww! 

I hope everyone else is ok. A really faint line has sort of appeared on my test but its only cause its dried and well past the time limit its out. I hate evaps!


----------



## ladders

Worth testing again tomorrow then jessy because could be the start of a bfp!


----------



## JessyG

I will test tomorrow but i think i had evaps last month too so i am not holding my breath.


----------



## citrusfruit

I think there are so many evaps around at the moment, it really make oz me tempted to try and wait it out for Af or at least to the point where I should have a convincing line so I'm not squinting and thinking maybe. We will see. As it only took us two cycles last time the obsession was fine but now on cycle 3 and not sure I can keep it up. Sure I'm just saying this as AF is still here and I have nothing to obsess about though!

Kim I'm sorry about late o. It's so hard when it's unpredictable, which is turbulent very reason I'm going to do opks and temping this month.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I'm sorry you didn't get to dtd but you did recently so don't worry! Some do this purposely to sway gender and conceive fine with dtd a few days before ov. Plus you have plenty of ewcm which will help them survive longer as well. 
Hopefully you won't have any use for those cheapies you ordered :)

Jessy, looking at your test and before I scrolled down to read you mentioning a faint line, I thought I saw something faint on your test. Can you take it apart to have a better look? What colour is it? Mostly evaps are colourless, I know sometimes they can have colour but it's more likely an evap won't have colour and most of the false lines I have seen on mine tend to disappear the longer they are left. 

Ladders, what OPKs are you using and how frequently are you using them?

Citrus I tend to think like this during af. I don't tend to feel positive about anything so I understand! This is our eleventh or twelfth cycle so I have been sat here thinking perhaps I should have the implant back in. Partly due to my husband's apparent lack of enthusiasm although I think this is me interpreting things differently because of my mood, but I said to him it was him who initiated this when I thought we weren't having any more and at the moment he doesn't seem bothered, he said he is, but he doesn't understand all the stuff I do so finds it hard to get his head around


----------



## JessyG

Thanks i have taken them apart. I took another with smu but i did it ages ago and cant see anything on either of them
 



Attached Files:







20170514_142328_001_zpsmbtsfuyf.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Yes yes yes! Happycupcake! I literally could have written what you just said! I feel like I'm the only one trying to get everything right and ready so we can try and then.... Nothing. It's so frustrating! I know some people do stop at a certain time to sway for a girl like Citrus wanted to last cycle, but since we've been trying for so long now, I feel like if I don't get a few bd in up to O day then I'm automatically out. I'm sorry you were feeling down yesterday. Are you feeling any better today? I hope af hurries up and leaves soon for you and Citrus. 

Well today is Mother's Day here in the US and dh woke me up early to dtd &#128522; and I woke up with sore nipples! Finally!! It's O day finally on cd31! I'm hoping with using the soft cups this time, maybe I'll have a better chance? I do still feel like the soft cups are squishing my cervix (even though I can't feel it) closed. Hopefully it's not but if it doesn't work this cycle I'll more than likely just use them for af when she arrives and not use it for ttc anymore. I hope you all have a lovely day. I've got to get off here for a while before dh starts to get upset with me for being on the phone lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh and Jessy, I do feel like I can see something when I turn the brightness up on my phone and zoom in all the way. I can't tell if it has color though. It's still very early so still plenty of time! Good luck on tomorrow mornings test! I'm so sure you will be our next bfp! You had such perfect timing!


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy, I think I see a shadowy line but as Kim said, can't make out if there's colour but it goes blurry when I zoom in. Hopefully tomorrow will show something clearer!

Kim yes, it's difficult. I think we think of things so differently (men and women as whole). Like this time whilst I know I can't be completely certain this was a chemical, I'm 99.9% sure it was, he thinks of it like a ball of cells which didn't quite make it, which he's right. This is technically what it is. But, if it had gone on for another week or two, this little ball of cells could have turned into a tiny blob with a heartbeat. This is how I see it. A life, or the start of one, so the impact it had on me was different to him. The same with trying, tracking things, timing things and everything, I calculate and add up and decipher every detail I can because this is what I'm like. I research everything to the tiniest detail. I take hundreds of photos of hpts. The whole thing is completely different. For him, it's more his luck is in more so during certain times and he hasn't any complaints lol! He wants another as much, we share the same worries as each other and as I would imagine many couples do too, but he is far more laid back than I am (he's almost horizontal). I think I probably don't understand him and his way of thinking more so because he's into science and did good with science in school, he even did a whole thing on the human reproductive system so it confuses me somewhat when he doesn't seem as enthused as I am.

Oh, happy Mother's Day by the way! We celebrated this in March, I think? I'm sure it was March. My memory :dohh:


----------



## JessyG

Typically one of the tests i opened i couldnt close again and now there is an obvious pink line but its only appeared since it has been exposed so its definitely not valid. I can see lines on them all but i have serious line eye now. My OH said i can see it but please dont pin all your hopes on it (im not i am pretty sure it will be negative again tomorrow) 

I feel your frustrations kim. Thankfully my OH is pretty mucj always up for bding when ttc as its so much more often than usual :haha: i hope your cycle sorts itself out!


----------



## happycupcake

I haven't used the tests you have used (what are they?) but with each test I have used I haven't had a pink line develop out of the timeframe. If there hasn't been anything there, then there still wasn't anything there hours later, in or out of the case. I have seen lines develop more over time, where there may have been something super faint before, and it became more obvious later. I guess they are all a little different though, but hopefully this is actually a genuine line which will become obvious in the following few days more immediately after peeing on it!

Kim, didn't remember to say, pleased you have ovulated! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## bassit25

Hay ladies 

Jessy the more I look the more i can see so fingers crossed for tomorrow 

Ladders hope tomorrow brings your positive news for you too

How are the new baby on board doing hoping no early symptoms have got you yet

Everyone else really sorry I struggle to keep up with everyone and where they are but hope your all plodding along

Still no af after 1st af after implant removal which I believe was withdrawal bleed bfn but was not expecting anything for a while as need to establish a cycle 1st so f Ngers crossed for af so can start working things ou

I've never use any type of charting before as ds happened in 3 cycles but would love to understand if I'm o after implant for 6 years so any advice brands ways would be much appreciated


----------



## citrusfruit

Bassist, if you download the fertility friend app and get a thermometer that will start you on your way. You just plug in your temp to the app each morning and then once you o you should see a clear shift. It's really cool!

Kim, so glad you have o'd. It's such a relief when it happens!

Jessy, a few months ago I would have called that a bfp but like I said I've seen so many convincing lines that I just don't know anymore. 

OH and I are annoying each other today. Glad it isn't fw!


----------



## JessyG

Feel exactly the same citrus just cant trust the faint ones anymore. 

Feeling rough tonight. It was really warm here today and i was running around at the park most of the day and didnt drink enough so my head is sore and now feel a bit sick, probably just ate too much crap today. Sort of counting down until i can go to bed! 

Sorry your OH is annoying you, mine was being a pain in the arse yesterday too. 

How are you both feeling Daisies and Anni? Many symptoms now?


----------



## annio84

I'm still suffering with tonsillitis but I think it's viral rather than bacterial. Also grace has come out in chickenpox so we've missed my nieces birthday party and grace was literally sobbing when I told her we couldn't go. We were also meant to be going to haven for the week tomorrow but we've had to cancel because we'd have just been stuck in the caravan not able to do anything. On the background of everything else going on I've not noticed much by way of symptoms but I'm only 4+1 so there's time yet.


----------



## dustergrl

Happy Mother's Day to you ladies, even if you aren't in the US!

ladders I saw your post about cd from yesterday(?) and freaked! I can't believe I'm that late in my cycle already- have been keeping busy and lost track! DH and I better get busy lol!

I had a stark white opk yesterday though so I don't think I missed O yet.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thanks ladies! It feels good to know that I have O'd even if it is a late O. Hopefully the egg is good and ready since it took an extra week getting ready lol 

Happycupcake, I understand completely. My dh is very laid back and says "it'll happen when it happens " this frustrates me even more because I keep telling him it won't happen if we don't dtd during the right time. It seems that no matter how much I explain it to him, he still doesn't understand that the egg can only be fertilized during a certain time of the cycle. We have 3 kids and he still thinks that dtd any time of the cycle will result in a pregnancy. I guess because we conceived the first 3 so easily. I don't know how he still thinks this because this is the 8th cycle of frequent unprotected sex and I'm still not pregnant lol because he seems to skip fw all together all the way till this current cycle, since I threatened to go back on birth control. So now he's more up for trying during the fw lol 

Now the 2ww (or 3ww for me) begins...


----------



## JessyG

Do you have a long lp then kim? When will you test? 

I took this this morning. 10dpo what do we think?
 



Attached Files:







20170515_060708_zpsmmzidtgj.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## annio84

I think there's a line. What does it look like in real life?


----------



## JessyG

Another one a few minutes later
 



Attached Files:







20170515_064251_001_zps1m5dhqhe.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## citrusfruit

Reluctant to call it bfp just cos of what we had last month with cupcake, but looks very very promising! Again a month or two ago I would have said bfp for sure! There's definitely a line so as long as it is darker tomorrow then I'd say bfp. I'm thinking it probably is as I saw the line yesterday too but didn't want to say and give false hope so there's definite progression there! Got a good feeling. This thread is on fire!


----------



## JessyG

annio84 said:


> I think there's a line. What does it look like in real life?

There is definitely a pink line in real life but i am with citrus and reluctant to call it a bfp because of all the difgey tests recently.


----------



## ladders

Jessy that looks so promising! Let's hope it's contagious! 

I'm still not getting a positive opk and starting to worry it's going to be late again with a stupidly short luteal phase. Starting to feel the stress rising!


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy, I would say positive if there is a line the same strength or darker tomorrow and continues until af is due. Usually I would have said definite positive, but as Citrus said I'm also reluctant purely because I saw faint lines with progression for a few days then they went blank. I think mine were unlikely to be evaps, I don't think you see progression with evaps. 
However, I did test about 10dpo with my middle child and saw a similar line to yours but on a FRER. This progressed, obviously because he's here next to me! I think the problem with testing before af is due is you have more chance of detecting a chemical, but I'm sure this won't be the case with you.

Kim, I think we ought to start drawing diagrams or something, they may understand then... lol


----------



## Daisies11

I should be 5+5 today and starting to get some more noticeable symptoms. Still a fair amount of cramps/twinges, sore nipples and some nausea. We're on holiday now and went for breakfast this morning and the smell of all the cooked food was really not nice to me at all.

Sorry to hear about the tonsillitis & chicken pox anni, why does that always happen? We never just get one of us ill at a time, it's always 2 ill people to deal with!

Glad to hear ov happened Kim! And Jessy, I feel like I see something too. Fingers tightly crossed for you!


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy, I do hope you don't mind but I wanted to see what your test photos looked like inverted and greyscale. I also applied the magic wand thing on my iPad and it brought out your line nicely. 
Your original photo first, the first photo you posted today which initially I couldn't tell, but turning it the right way I could see it, hopefully the upload won't distort the image too much. Will add the magic wanded photo after.
So first is your first photo inverted and greyscale, then your first photo with magic wand applied
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1715.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1714.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1713.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## happycupcake

This is your next photo you posted today, where the line was more obvious, first inverted, greyscale and then with magic wand applied
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1711.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1710.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1709.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## happycupcake

Also, it definitely looks pink. I'm super hopeful for you! I think you may be our third positive in this thread :)
You can see the line in your first photo today especially after I applied the magic wand. I think it got rid of some of the noise in your photo and brought it out more. With your next photos, where it's more obvious, how long after was that taken?


----------



## JessyG

Thamk you for doing that Cupcake! It was probably 5 mins later. Ill not get my hopes up and just test tomorrow and hope for the best. 

Thanks for all the encouragement girls!


----------



## happycupcake

Ah so within the timeframe still. Sometimes faint positives do take a few minutes to show up clearer. Fingers crossed you see a darker line tomorrow! How about a FRER?


----------



## JessyG

May end up picking up a frer on the way home from my mums. U


----------



## happycupcake

I hope so, I'm so excited for you! Those tests certainly look good, do you know the sensitivity?


----------



## JessyG

I dont. Will check when i go home. It says you can get a positive up to 6 days before af is due though so i am guessing relatively sensitive. Ill def stop off and pick another up.


----------



## happycupcake

What brand are they? I would imagine they would be at least the same as First Response 12.5miu, possibly 10miu. I would think you should see a line on a FRER but if you don't, then I reckon you will tomorrow


----------



## JessyG

They were internet cheapies i have a couple left and will use one tomorrow so that i can check for consistency.


----------



## happycupcake

Good idea. If ICs then they probably say 10miu, although whether they actually are I don't know. I have seen so many varying results with ICs! But, there's definitely a pink line there, so hopefully a FRER will show up and confirm things for you, alongside those tests progressing, which they look as if they are.

I think I found them on Amazon, they look like the Casanovum early tests which are meant to be 10miu. They do these as dipsticks too, as well as in the case like yours


----------



## annio84

It's getting a bit exciting in here! 

Jessy, I could see a line on the first test from this morning and the second one actually looks clearer to me. Can't wait to see tomorrows but I do get what everyone else is saying about all the dodgy faint lines recently.

Ladders hope you get a positive soon and a more normal cycle this month.

Kim, my DH kind of gets it but it doesn't always make him cooperative. Hope the tww isn't too bad for you and has a positive ending.

Hope everyone else is ok too.


----------



## JessyG

Thanks cupcake thats the name of them! I am on the train home from my mums with DD decided to have a wee adventure and get the train rather than drive! So will stop at the shop on the way home and pick up a frer if they have one.

Sounds sad but my OH is away on training this week. Back on friday and its his birthday on saturday. I havent told him so i soo hope i am preggo so i can do a digi and wrap it up for him to open on his birthday! Will be my luck that these will be evaps and that ill be miserable for his birthday! Ugh


----------



## happycupcake

That isn't sad! I have wanted to do the same myself. I'm keeping everything crossed for you! I reckon buy a double pack if they have them, in case your later pee isn't as strong. Hopefully it will be, but you know what tests can be like


----------



## JessyG

Do you think i should take one this evening ir just wait for morning? I bought a double pack! Feeling very achy and stretchy pains today but you know thay way you cant decide if you are making it up in your own head or not.


----------



## dustergrl

Kim, I'm glad you seem to have O'd. Do you think this will stretch out your cycle? What is normal for you?

Jessy, I can clearly see that line- keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy, I reckon try to do a good hold if possible and do it today and tomorrow with fmu. You realise this is because I am impatient and wouldn't be able to wait. If you would feel happier waiting then do that, what you are happiest with is more important :)

Alternatively, hold as long as you can, pee in a cup and if it seems quite concentrated use it. Base your decision that way if it's easier, I do this. If it looks too diluted I don't usually bother


----------



## JessyG

I was gonna wait but decided what the hell. This is 10dpo at 5:45pm after 4 hour hold. 

Both same pee sample!

Verdict?
 



Attached Files:







20170515_174734_zpsxhatgzex.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JessyG

This is after about 10 mins.
 



Attached Files:







20170515_175815_zpslmz6dycg.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Daisies11

Definite bfp!! I'm terrible at seeing early lines but I can see those clear as day! Congrats!! That will be such a good birthday pressie for your oh!


----------



## citrusfruit

Ahhh jessy that's exciting! Things are hitting up in here! Definite bfp, no need to worry there. I'm excited to hear about you OH reaction when you tell him with the digi. How will you wait that long!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jessy!! CONGRATULATIONS!! I knew you would get a bfp! Aww I'm so happy for you! Will you do the other frer in the morning or wait till the next day? I personally wouldn't be able to wait till the next day haha


----------



## JessyG

Thank you so much. I still feel awfully anxious about it but i probably will do until i have a baby in my arms!!

The digi i have only shows for one hour so gonna have to pee on saturday morning then sort of present it to him as he wakes up. Its gonna be difficult not to tell him before then but he is soo wrapped up in his job down south atm so i dont think he will eveb think to ask. If he does i will struggle!

I have one frer and one of the cheapies left so will do the frer in the morning and the other the next day i think then one of the digis on thurs and keep the last one for saturday. I feel i will have to poas at least once a day to make this feel real.


----------



## dustergrl

Jessy, that is so exciting! Congratulations to you!


----------



## dustergrl

Today's opk. CD14.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7369.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ladders

Ah amazing news jessy! I'm so pleased for you! Such a great line as well! Congrats


----------



## annio84

I knew it Jessy! Congrats! When I was preggers with Grace I always got better lines later in the day.

Duster that opk looks almost there!

Looks like we're on a roll girls. Who's next?


----------



## ladders

Duster that looks almost there! I reckon that will be a blazing positive tomorrow! I'm so jealous I'm still getting complete blanks on my opks.

Thanks annio Im really hoping for a normal cycle too, I always had a luteal phase of 13 so I'm praying that the last one of 8 days so just a one off! Getting nervous that still waiting to ovulate though because feeling more and more like last cycle &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ladders, I know how you feel! I was driving myself crazy wondering if I was going to O or have an anovulatory cycle this time. Thankfully though, I believe I did finally O so I'm counting today as 1dpo! I have 20 htp ic's 2 frer (unfortunately I can't find the old style ones so I have the curved handle ones) and 2 clear blue digis. So I'm set for testing. I just don't know when I want to start testing. I'm going to try to hold off until 12dpo but being home all day, it's going to be hard! Lol 

Duster, your opk is so close!


----------



## citrusfruit

Ladders are you using cheapies or digis? Are you testing twice a day or just once? I have armed myself with 30 cheapies this month so will probably start testing this time next week or maybe a little earlier. CD7 and AF just about gone. So not looking forward to the wait to o though. I think I will assume normal o day of CD19 so only start BD at CD14 or 15 unless I get a pos opk before that. Want to try not to start to early so as to avoid burn out!

That is looking close but not quite there duster! Should be good tomorrow maybe?


----------



## ladders

Yeah it's crap waiting for o! Everyday I get a negative I feel like what a waste last night's bd was! It's rubbish. Glad you finally o'd Kim must be a great relief and you can have a nice rest now! That was one mammoth wait!

Citrus I'm using ic's and digis, got 30 ic's so can use them multiple times a day and digi no more than once s day in a bid to save money lol. Started resting cd8 and since CD 11 been testing 2 or 3 times a day, thought it looked darker yesterday morning and then went back to nothing so was a bit disappointed. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## JessyG

I hope you ovulate soon ladders. Its annoying. I didnt have to wait as long as you Kim but i started testing on cd9 and didny get my positive until cd19. I too felt like every bd sesh was a waste. 

Girls can you help me work out what my due date would be?


----------



## citrusfruit

I always forget how dd works Jessy. There are lots of sites that can help though...isn't it that you're 2 weeks pregnant at conception? Sorry I can't be more help!

Ladders my cycles are usually about 33 days with o around CD19.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ahh of course my new box of opk's would arrive the day AFTER O! Lol! Oh well I'll have them for next cycle lol

Jessy, when was cd1 for you? Sorry I don't remember if you have recently said.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh and ladders, I hope you get your positive opk soon! 

Good luck, Citrus. The waiting to O is definitely worse than the 2ww! I remember you saying this at the beginning of this thread but I couldn't make up my mind which one is worse for me. Well I decided! It's definitely the wait to O! Lol 

I'm so hoping we get more bfp's for the rest of us &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## JessyG

It was April 16 but i dont know how long my cycles are so just went with 33 and it gave me a date of 26th Jan. Want to go to bed now so i can get up and test again to be sure!


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy! I knew it! Omg!!! Huge congratulations :happydance:


----------



## annio84

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/due-date-calculator.php#results

26th January according to this. You did say today was 10dpo didn't you?


----------



## dustergrl

Jessy I'm thinking around Jan 19 or so based on that lmp.

My opk's wax and wane so I could get one tomorrow that is faded from here and then get my surge a day or two later so it's really up to the exact opk. I've had issues eith ovarian cysts, and actually had one the whole time I was pregnant with DS that they did ultrasounds to monitor.

We dtd last night though so hopefully we can stay on top of it this cycle. It would be crazy to have a schedule almost exactly the same as DS this time around- my lmp with DS was 5/4 and my dd was Feb 7 or 8 (I can't remember; he came on the 2nd). I have a friend whose three girls were all born in September, two years apart, within two weeks of each others' birthdays- and it was totally unplanned!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

In that case, Duster, I hope this time the opk's don't get lighter and they keep getting darker! That would be cool to have a cycle that resembles the one where you conceived your LO &#10084; 

My oldest two's birthday's are in June. They will be the same age for 5 days all their lives and that wasn't planned lol this year on June 5th I'll have 2 14 year old's till DD turns 15 on June 10th.


----------



## dustergrl

Kim- June 5 is DH's birthday!


----------



## dustergrl

I think I'm pretty close here! They seem to be getting darker. Gonna try to convince DH to bd tonight.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7372.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JessyG

Almost there duster!

Girls should i be concerned that my frer this am isnt darker than last nights?
 



Attached Files:







20170516_055222_zpsgt2x0jaf.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dustergrl

Which is which? That line is pretty dark- the bottom seems darker than the top. I don't think I'd worry.

Would your care provider do a blood draw to check for hcg increases?


----------



## JessyG

The bottom is today so i am glad you said you think that one is darker. I am such a worrier! Kept having dreams about having twins! Man i need to relax a bit, i will drive you all insane.


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy, the bottom is a little darker. Remember though that there are different concentrations of dye in each test, even from the same pack and also that hCG can take three days to double, so I would only be concerned if they became lighter after a few days, unless my pee was hugely diluted of course! You don't have anything to worry about, they are excellent lines for this early! My FRER at 10dpo with my youngest son was about half the strength of your test, my first child I was quite overdue af and my line was barely there! Your lines are good don't worry :)

Oh, coincidence! I also had a dream about twins but they weren't mine...


----------



## Daisies11

Jessy, I know the feeling, I'm worrying about every little twinge. I feel way more anxious this time than first time round. I think sometimes knowing more isn't particularly helpful. I think being a bit less clued up last time meant I worried a hell of a lot less. They're great clear lines though, enjoy it and start getting excited!


----------



## happycupcake

I also worried less with my first. I knew hardly anything back then! I had a little spotting with him so had an early scan but after seeing him there on screen I didn't worry. The only thing I worried about was labour


----------



## JessyG

I worried loads the first time so i can see myself going the same way. Already looked at booking an early scans!! 

Also, starting looking at prams &#128584;&#128584; someone stop me!


----------



## happycupcake

Those first few weeks are scary but it's unlikely anything will go wrong. I know they say mc is common but it's more common to have a healthy pregnancy. How was your first pregnancy? If you didn't have any complications then this will likely be uncomplicated. I had pre-eclampsia with my first and was frightened it may happen with my subsequent pregnancies but it didn't. 
If booking in an early scan will help reassure you then go for it. Can you book it via NHS early? Or would you have to go private? If the latter, do they perform early scans? I had early scans via NHS with all of mine because I had spotting/bleeding with them all. Earliest we saw a hb was 5+6


----------



## JessyG

I bled alot with my first because i had a SCH. I hope that doesnt happen again but i was in ALOT of pain early on. I had an early scan due to the pain and bleeding. Thought it may be ectopic but it wasnt. The SCH disappeared by the 20 week scan but man was that stressful. From then it was pretty smooth although i really struggled to breathe and that was cause she was breech and undiagnosed until i was in labour.

Should i book a doc appointment now or wait a few weeks?


----------



## happycupcake

What's an SCH? 
I had a cyst with my youngest son which caused a lot of pain on one side until about 17 weeks, that was fun! It did go away though.
I would book an appointment as soon as possible especially if you want an early scan


----------



## JessyG

Its a subchorionic hematoma which is essentially a large bruise/blood sack beside the baby. Thankfully mine was under her so as she grew it got smaller and disappeared. They can cause miscarriage if they collapse on the fetus which is why i was sooo paranoid. I dont think the nhs will give me an early scan. Will probably book a private one for 8 weeks!


----------



## happycupcake

Would they based on the issue you had before? They were happy to give me a scan for reassurance, this was arranged before I started spotting so I had two early scans as a result


----------



## JessyG

Sadly i doubt it they didnt even want to give me a scan in the first place. They say if you are bleeding and are early on maybe you are having a miscarriage and only come back to them if the bleeding is really really bad.


----------



## happycupcake

Oh wow! Certainly different here then. I guess a private scan it is! Are they expensive?


----------



## JessyG

Found a couple near me for 50/60. My OH isnt on board for a private one though so ill have to pay for it unless he gets me it as an early birthday present &#128514;.


----------



## annio84

We're considering an early scan. I'm not sure if it will make me feel better or not. Why is Dh not on board Jessy?


----------



## happycupcake

Our early scans gave us reassurance. I think I would like to book a private scan anyway if I didn't have any cause for concern because we found them so reassuring


----------



## dustergrl

Jessy, I had a SCH with DS too, around 8 weeks. I woke up soaked in blood the night after we told my parents, of course. Went to the emergency room and were told it was a SCH. I was put on pelvic rest- in July, so no swimming. We don't have air conditioning so all I wanted to do was swim!

I had to be on pelvic rest until I had two weeks without spotting. That took me to third trimester...


----------



## ladders

Wow that sounds awful guys I would have been so stressed and worried if had been me! 

Duster have you got a positive opk yet? Mine still blank as you like! Grrrr


----------



## dustergrl

ladders- yes I think so! This was from just now. CD15, which is about two days earlier than usual.

We have bd the last 2 nights, so I think we have a good chance. Will try to bd again tonight lol!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7380.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## happycupcake

Fab OPK! Isn't any doubting that


----------



## citrusfruit

Wow great opk and great work on the dtd-ing duster. How are yours looking ladders, anything today? 

Jessy I stressed a lot until the 12 week scan. Then I relaxed a little until near the 20 week on then I started worrying about all the things they could find wrong at that one. Then I couldn't believed I wouldn't see my baby again till it was born. Just one big worry, pregnancy!

CD8 here, boring!


----------



## bassit25

Ahhh girls I hope this baby boom is contagious on this ink ools like there is lots of positivity the last few weeks so maybe 2018 is our year

Duster that looks like it's a winner

Ladders it will happen just keep going

Ladies hope your incubations are growing nicely

Af showed today and I'm really please first full cycle completed after implant and not too long so hopefully can start making observations and notes I've ordered some opks but have no idea how to use them advice please I had 31day cycle so where do I aim to start x x


----------



## JessyG

Bassit on the clearblue box it said that for a 29 day cycle you should start poas at cd9 so i imagine for a 31 day cycle you should start somewhere around cd11/12? I found on my 2nd cycle (this one) that taking the test at midday gave the best results. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## JessyG

Ladders, keep going it'll happen i a. Sure of it. I know you are worrying about a short lp again but i doubt that will be the case again. X


----------



## dustergrl

Bassit, Jessy is right- you want to start slightly before midway through your cycle, counting the first day of your period as cd1. I have a 28-day cycle and started my opk's at cd9. Really, you could start them as soon as your period is over if you want. It depends on how much you spent and how much you are willing to spend. Personally, I buy the ic's (wondfo) and they work great. I think I got them for around $0.25 each (in bulk) so I'm happy to just use them whenever.


----------



## ladders

Thanks guys I'm doing better this cycle than last one but really anxious to o again, wouldn't be so bad if wasn't for the short lp last time. Iv never had a cycle longer than 29 days so feel if I don't o soon then my lp will suffer. Currently taking 100mg b6 complex and 1000mg vit c a day, think it's the b6 but one is making me feel a little funny so hope it works to make it worth it! Citrus stark blank opk again today (well all three times today) &#128533;

Duster you've had blooming great bd timing well done! Will be an exciting tww for you &#128522;

Bassit it depends what type you have to when you start, if your have one that just looks at oh surge would be CD 14 to start but if the dual hormone digi ones that also do oestrogen it would be a couple of days earlier 

Jessy iv added your bfp to the front page &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## JessyG

Thanks. I took a digi tonight as was bursting on a pee and felt the need to test again! Definitely says pregnant eeeek


----------



## ladders

Amazing news jessy!!!!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Aw sorry ladders I missed it when you first said about opk today. I'm bursting to start peeing on something hehe but no point until at CD15 or so.

That's so exciting about the digi Jessy, I'm so getting one if and when I get my bfp. I didn't last time but I just feel the need to do everything this time as I think it'll be our last little one. Is it weird I'm feeling sad about that ALREADY?!! Is everyone else thinking this is the last one or that they want more? Sorry if it's been discussed. Memory of a fish...


----------



## JessyG

Definitely last :rofl: took me 3 years to want to have another plus i like the idea of having 2. I am assuming i will have another girl i dunno why maybe because my OH brother has 2 girls but id be happy either way.


----------



## ladders

If we do get another it will be our last as always the plan to have two and I'm 34 soon and dh 37 so prob be pushing for 3 as not exactly easy for us lol. I kinda more feel sad now because worried that we won't get a #2 and all the things I thought I'd do again I won't. Sorry just having a grumpy day


----------



## dustergrl

Aw ladders, hope you feel happier soon. I'm keeping all my fingers crossed for you. I'm hoping for two as well, but DH wants three. We've agreed to reassess after we hopefully get a #2- I'll be 32 this year and DH will be 35, so I also don't necessarily want more after that.

I am feeling crampy tonight so I'm not sure we will end up dtd. Either way we have a fair shot with having done so the past two nights- but ahhhh the tww kills!


----------



## annio84

Ladders, so sorry you're feeling like that. Don't worry about having a grumpy day, we're all here to support you any way we can. If you've never had anything like that last cycle before then I bet it was a blip and this month will be fine.

Bassit, yay for a new cycle. Coming off birth control can feel pretty stressful because you don't know what effect it will have had but now you have something to work from.

Duster, you're timing looks pretty awesome this month, now for the hard part but hopefully the waiting will be worth it.

Jessy, it definitely makes it feel more real seeing it in words doesn't it? Don't know if you found it yet but there's a January due dates group in pregnancy groups and discussions.

Cupcake, thanks for the reply about the scan. I'm still on the fence but DH isn't really keen although he wouldn't say no if the NHS were paying. Where are you up to now? I hope the witch hasn't been too hard on you this month.

Kim, how's the tww going? Hope you're keeping well.

I'm so tired over here. I don't know if any of your LOs have had chickenpox, if so I'd love some advice. Grace seemed to be doing really well until last night. She turned into a demon child and couldn't sleep, was hysterical and started scratching for the first time. I feel so bad for her but I have no idea how to help because she's too agitated to take medicine and won't let me put calamine on her. Oh well, we're on day 4 today she should start to get better soon.


----------



## ladders

Thanks ladies, back on the opk testing wagon today so ill let you know how it goes! 

My dd had chicken pox recently it was hell she had them in her ears mouth and girls bits! I used oral piriton and Calpol. Bathed her in oilathum and used loads of e45 in the day and thus anti itch cream that lasted 10 hours at night. Eurthrax I think. Was a really rough few days I don't envy you annio


----------



## JessyG

Sorry you are feeling crap ladders, please vent away thats what we are here for. I very much hope you arent waiting much longer! 

Anni i am feeling pretty tired last couple of days too i wake up with aches and pains aswell as nausea, thankfully it passes after an hour or so since i am working until friday now. Ah ok ill pop over to the groups. Do you have bloat, i look 6 months pregnant atm!

You had great timing this month duster. Good luck!

Thats good your first cycle off bc was as your expected! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Daisies11

Great news on the opks duster, sounds like you've bd at the best time so fingers crossed for you. I hope the tww goes by quickly!

Bassit that's great that you've had a decent length cycle straight after the implant. Hopefully with that & the opks next month will lead to a bfp!

Ladders, I think the same as the others have said that I bet last month was just one odd cycle. Hope the opks start getting some lines soon!

Citrus I think this will be our last. There's a part of me that would like 3, but dh is dead against a third and I don't know if I'd want to do it all again. Never say never, but I reckon 2 will be plenty for us.

Anni, ds had chicken pox when he was about 6 months and it caused him very little issues thankfully, so I can't advise on lotions from a personal point of view, but I've heard good things about a foam you can use, I think it's called poxclin.

6 weeks today and I've woken up feeling really sickly. Had to put sickness bands on my wrists and have a dry biscuit. Yuk.


----------



## happycupcake

Anni, they are expensive I guess but I think, personally, it would be worth every penny if it reassures you. I don't know your history but sometimes they will offer early scans on the NHS if you have had mc before or complications. They did with me and for others I know too.
I'm CD7 and af was weird. Started out heavy and painful but after CD2 it was barely there, only on wiping mostly. It went by CD4 and had some spotting which was lighter CD5. 

I'm sorry I can't remember what's been posted. Oh, chickenpox. Poxclin is sometimes helpful. I can't remember the age it can be used from though. It is expensive but they sell it in Boots. I can't remember whose child has it at the moment but keep an eye out for any high temperature, lethargy and/or being sick after the spots have appeared. My youngest son had chickenpox and seemed fine aside from the itching until a few days after the spots appeared when he developed the above symptoms and was rushed to hospital with secondary infection after I couldn't wake him. For the most part it's a relatively mild childhood illness, but sometimes it can be serious and develop complications like we saw with our son. I didn't know this could happen, so when I hear of anyone saying their child has it, I always try to remember to point this out in case they don't know what to look for.

For those suffering morning sickness, ginger biscuits, ginger tea or lemon & ginger tea, peppermint tea, mints, travel bands and acupuncture can all help


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been able to reply for the past couple of days. Man it's hard to catch up lol I didn't take notes so I'll try my best! 

Citrus, we're trying for baby number last lol I always said 2 was enough. Then we decided to try for one more and got ds2. Then a few years later decided we would try to even it out and try for another girl by the time we were 30-35. So here we are on the 7th-8th? 9th? Cycle... IDK lol anyway last night, dh said if it works this time and we get a boy, he wants to try one more time for another girl! &#128558;&#128558; but I'm not so sure about that lol I would love to have 10 kids if I could, but I don't think we can afford to have a 5th kid after the 4th lol! Dd will be 15 next month and she is soooo expensive right now! It's like every time I turn around she's asking for more money to go get her nails done or go to the movies with friends (we've only just started letting her go with close friends that we know and either their parents or one of us have to go to make sure they stay safe) or she wants to go to the skating rink or the mall or something. Literally. Every. Single. Week. She has to do chores to earn money and has to have good grades and be well behaved to earn the privilege to be able to go off anywhere that costs money after she does the chores to earn the money to go. Ds1 will be 14 next month too so I expect him to want to start doing more things with friends too within the year so at this rate, we couldn't afford a 5th child right now lol 
I hope the time to O goes quickly for you so you can start peeing on sticks soon lol I'm 2dpo and already itching to test haha!

Ladders, I'm sorry you were feeling down. Vent away, hunni! You ladies have been such a great support system for me with my crazy cycle this time so I hope to return the favor! I'm hoping you get a positive opk soon! It's frustrating with testing and not seeing the positive and wondering when/if you're going to O or what. So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get a positive opk very soon! 

Duster, I think it was you that said your dh's B-Day is June 5th? That's a good day! I'm a little biased though &#128521;&#128522; and Yayyyy for positive opk's and perfect bd timing! Good luck! We should be testing around the same time? When will you test? Will you be testing early?

Happycupcake, how long is af for you usually? Sorry if you've already said. I'm convinced that was a chemical so maybe that has something to do with the weird af? And wow I never knew that about the chicken pox! That had to of been so scary!! I'm so glad you got help for your LO and he is doing well now. I'm sorry you and him both had to go through that. 

Bassit, I'm glad you had a normal length cycle! Good luck on this cycle. What brand opk's did you get? I use Pregmate from Amazon or Walmart.com and I'm pretty happy with them so far. 

Anni, I'm sorry your LO has chicken pox! Thankfully none of mine have had it yet so I'm sorry but I don't have any advice on that one. I really hope she starts to feel better and isn't too itchy and grumpy today and tonight. 

Daisies, I'm sorry you're feeling sick but try to think of it as a good sign that everything is OK! I hope it's not too bad for you though. I've never heard of a sickness band. What is that? 

Jessy, I'm also sorry you're feeling sick and have to go to work. Yuk! Thankfully it passes after a while though so hopefully you can make it through the rest of the week before it really kicks in. I also hope you get to get some rest. It's tough going through the first tri fatigue and sickness and having to work. That's no fun at all. 

I'm so sorry if I have forgot anyone! My friend is here honking the horn rushing me and I'm not even dressed and ready to go yet so I'll have to get back on in a little bit and try to reply again lol I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## dustergrl

Kim, yes that is dh's birthday.

I will likely be testing around June 1. Did I miss it- when will you be testing?


----------



## citrusfruit

Should be June 4th ish testing here so we are similar duster. What about you cupcake will you be a little earlier? Can't remember your usual cycle length but I know we are around the same CD? CD9 here. 

How are those opks today ladders? Sorry if I've missed it again, I tend to get interrupted by the 2 yr old mid read and forget what I've read! He is currently destroying the garden toys so I'd best get back to him!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, they are usually 5-7 days. I think perhaps this is why the weirdness. Yes it was scary, I didn't know it could be like that! I cringe with worry each time I hear someone say they know someone with chickenpox so will take their child round for contact so they get it done with. I know it's better during earlier childhood, but I wouldn't go out of my way to have my child get it after that.

Totally random but looking forward to watching some Sherlock with the eldest this evening. I have already seen them all but I could watch them a million times. Benedict Cumberbatch :o


----------



## ladders

Thanks Kim I know I'm doing exactly the same as I did last cy me but it's so hard to not get stressed, don't know how you pasted till CD 30!! I'd be in the Looney bin by then! Hopefully it'll be worth it for you and your out next bfp!!

Citrus opks looked darker this morning and cervix felt more open so I got excited and thought would get darker but lunch was really light again &#128533; going to test again later and see but not holding out much hope now for today.

This the first time using ic's when it's positive does it come dark straight away or take the full time to darken? Also I'm having af type cramps today, does anyone else get this around ovulation ? Or have I been checking my cervix too much?


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I find my OPKs take up to half an hour to get to their darkest but usually if it's positive it will show the test line immediately and will then darken over time. If won't be positive it usually takes a few minutes for the test line to show.
I also have cramps around ov as well


----------



## ladders

Thanks cupcake, Just done another and neg again, think I'll not initiate tonight now because if it doesn't go pos for a couple more days think I'll burn dh out. So frustrating wish I knew so could time things properly. Those who temp, when do you see your temp shift following a pos opk? Iv never temped before so I'm asumming I ovulate day after pos opk but never been confirmed


----------



## dustergrl

ladders, mine take the full five minutes listed in the instructions to get to where they're supposed to be. They don't darken right away.


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I usually see the shift the following day or on the day. Sometimes I will see a positive OPK followed the next day by and darker positive and a shift. As we become older we usually see positives closer to ov day


----------



## SadakoS

I'm here to join the party! I'm also 33 and just started ttc no. 2! We have a 28 month old daughter who is the most fun person I've ever met, so we've decided to do it again! It took us about 8 months last time, during which time I had about 5 really long cycles. I came off my pI'll at New Year and I've only had about 3 periods in that time so my cycles haven't really improved !
Actually in the tww at the minute as I got a random positive opk on cd36 I think &#128531;

Sorry I haven't read the whole thread, but fingers crossed for us all...


----------



## happycupcake

Welcome :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Welcome Sadako! I believe I O'd on cd30 or cd31. I had some pretty bad O pain on both days so I'm not sure which one exactly was O day so to be on the safe side I'm going to say O on cd31. The point is, I know how you feel with long cycles! How long is your lp? Mine is 16(last cycle) to 18 days long! 

Duster, I'll probably test on May 27th at 12ish dpo. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; who am I kidding though. I'll more than likely start testing about 4 days before that on 8dpo haha! 
Happycupcake, 
I definitely would not be taking my children around someone else with chicken pox(no offense ladies!) just so my kids could go ahead and get it. That's crazy to me lol but I do understand wanting them to get it at an earlier age but, I just couldn't purposely let them get sick. I'll have to google Sherlock and this Benedict Cumberbatch person lol 

Ladders, I definitely wasn't calm about it haha! I was getting very frustrated with my body because it was soooo hard to convince dh to keep dtd every other night! He was a trooper though so I'm happy to say I'm actually in with a chance this time. We dtd 4-O 2-O O day and the day after just in case! And actually again last night! I was very surprised lol! But today at 2dpo my cervix is still high soft but finally closed so I'm confident I did finally O. With the opk's I have, I always wait the 5 minutes to check to see if it's positive and also check again when it's dry. I hope tomorrow you wake up to your positive opk! I do usually get O cramps. Some cycles (like this one) I'll be really crampy for two days so sometimes hard to pinpoint which day is O day. I thought cd30 was but on cd31 it was worse till I felt a sharp pinch like feeling that actually made me say owe this time! So I'm sure cd31 was O day this time. And thank you! I'm really really hoping the egg was still good after taking so long to release.


----------



## dustergrl

Welcome Sadako!

Ladies! We have a vaccination for chicken pox in the US- varicella! It is part of our vaccine schedule. Do you not have it there? I remember fondly the days of having chicken pox as a kid- when one kid at school had it, it was inevitable that everyone would get it. I had it fairly mild, but my husband has since had shingles (same virus) and that was brutal for him.

We'll see if I cave and test early. I didn't test until I was late with DS!

Storms here tonight- I braved 50mph winds and pea sized hail to go out to the pole barn to put the chickens away earlier. It was soooo loud in the barn! Lol by the time I was done taking care of them the storm was passed. Poor DH left his sunroof open- he had a flooded car and his trunk keeps trying to pop the latch so the switch must have gotten wet. Glad he's the breadwinner; otherwise he would have gotten a lecture. Round two is on its way (sunroof is now closed HAHA)!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Aww Duster I'm glad you made it through the wind and hail! That was actually a really sweet thing to do and it tells a lot about your character. I actually tested late with all three of mine but that's because I was young and didn't know much about ttc other than have sex every day and test when af was a day or two late! Lol! Now I'm so impatient and know a good bit about ttc so I can't help but test early lol I'm also glad your dh got his trunk to close! IDK if it's hot there yet but hopefully the heat and humidity doesn't make the carpet on the floor boards sour! I hope he can get it all dried out before that happens. I accidentally left the sun roof open in my car once when it was raining pretty hard and the next day it was so hot when I opened the car doors (after closing the sun roof when I realised it was open) the smell of the soured carpet was awful. It was not fun having to detail it and drag the carpet cleaner outside to clean the carpets in the car lol


----------



## citrusfruit

Welcome sadako. 

Actually have time to reply properly this morning as ds is having a bit of a lie in. Sigh, I remember when a lie in used to involve 10am...it's not even 7am yet :haha:

Ladders - my temp rise came the day after the last positive I got. Opks still new to me though! Hope you o soon and think it's a good plan to hold off BD sometimes.

Cupcake I do love Sherlock, it's gripping, but I am SUCH a wimp with anything remotely gory. It really plays on my mind so I struggle to watch any of these really good shows!

Argh can't remember what else...! Good luck with wait till 12 DPO Kim :haha: I read that and thought whatttt?!!! Hehe. 

Oh and DS is awake!


----------



## ladders

Welcome sadako, I came off bcp in feb and my cycles are doing some funky things too so your in good company! 


Duster that storm sounds scary! Glad your all ok and ready for the next to pass over

Think I may be getting somewhere got a darker opk this morning so think might get positive later or tomorrow so I think will try to dtd tonight and tomorrow and see if poss sat too! Glad I didn't push last night as might have been a tad early. What do you ladies think, looking like it's getting close?


----------



## ladders

Ah it's playing up and not loading pic, will keep trying


----------



## ladders

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







20170518_100712.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Daisies11

Hi Sadako!

That looks promising ladders. Get lots of bd in over the next couple of days!

Duster, nope we don't get the chicken pox vaccine in the uk. It can be paid for privately if you want your kids to have it done, but otherwise it's pretty much considered to be just a standard childhood illness that everyone gets. Scary to hear of the stories where it turns nasty, and makes you see the benefits of getting vaccinated. I don't know the reasons why it's not done in the UK but would guess that it's not seen to be worth the cost since the majority of children will have it with no terrible issues at the time or long lasting after effects, but that means it trivialises it a bit and people think it's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, looks like it's getting there! Hopefully soon :)

Kim, Sherlock is on Netflix if you have that there? And Sky? I don't know, but Sherlock is fabulous and Benedict Cumberbatch is also fabulous!

Citrus, I can't do things like zombies anymore, but this kind of stuff I have always been fascinated with. This is why I enrolled yesterday for my next degree module in psychology, because I want to go onto forensic psychology or criminology. I would love to have a better insight into criminal profiling, and would love to write based around this. The whole thing is fascinating to me, so I love shows like this.

I know this thread is primarily ttc and post what you pee on, which means I have to clarify I DIDN'T pee on this man. But for Kim, this is Benedict Cumberbatch as Sherlock
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1774.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, the thought is there, but the will power is NOT Hahaha! I will try to not test but I'm 3dpo and already itching to test lol! 

Ladders, that looks like it's getting there! Let the bd sessions begin! Good luck this time!! 

Happycupcake, we do have Netflix here butttt I don't have it! When we moved, we moved so far out in the boon docks there wasn't anyone who had Wi-Fi in our area! I just switched to Direct TV and here it's provided by AT&T and they started providing U-verse or something like that so I'll be getting that soon so we can have internet access again. Right now we just use our phones for everything lol I'll have to check it out as soon as I get internet and get Netflix again. And OMG! I'm so happy for you!!! That's awesome that you enrolled yesterday for your next module!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; I think that would be an amazing job to have if you decide in the end that's what you want! Criminal profiling would be so cool! Lol 

Daisies, I had no idea you guys don't have the vaccine over there?! It's pretty much standard here if you choose to vaccinate of course.

Ohhh I see &#128558;&#128514; ... Where's the drool emoji? &#128521;


----------



## happycupcake

Oh dear lord, I don't know what I would do without wifi as 4G is so expensive! It doesn't last long when you use it to watch videos too. They do have it on Amazon Prime as well. They only have up to series three on Netflix so I watched series four on Prime instead. 
I was worrying about having time to do it but if I don't do it then I won't do it so I thought sod it, enrol and make time! In an ideal world I would be a successful writer and use knowledge on forensic psychology, criminal profiling as a means to help create characters. I struggle with creative thinking but I love writing, but reality. The idea of fiction I love, so I think this would help open my mind more. And also, people are so fascinating, I want to improve reading people because as someone with AS, certain aspects of this can be difficult


----------



## SadakoS

I love Sherlock too. I've not watched the last series yet though which is shocking! I'm so looking forward to the next series of Game of Thrones! 

Looks like I'm out already as I've had spotting today at 11dpo. I was hopeful because I usually spot a little on 10dpo but didn't &#128532;

Oh well, onward and upwartds!


----------



## happycupcake

SadakoS said:


> I love Sherlock too. I've not watched the last series yet though which is shocking! I'm so looking forward to the next series of Game of Thrones!
> 
> Looks like I'm out already as I've had spotting today at 11dpo. I was hopeful because I usually spot a little on 10dpo but didn't &#128532;
> 
> Oh well, onward and upwartds!

The fourth series is bonkers! I'm hoping so much they make a 5th series. It's still being debated apparently. 
I haven't seen Game of Thrones.

How long is your luteal phase usually? Do you usually spot for a few days before af?


----------



## SadakoS

happycupcake said:


> SadakoS said:
> 
> 
> I love Sherlock too. I've not watched the last series yet though which is shocking! I'm so looking forward to the next series of Game of Thrones!
> 
> Looks like I'm out already as I've had spotting today at 11dpo. I was hopeful because I usually spot a little on 10dpo but didn't &#128532;
> 
> Oh well, onward and upwartds!
> 
> The fourth series is bonkers! I'm hoping so much they make a 5th series. It's still being debated apparently.
> I haven't seen Game of Thrones.
> 
> How long is your luteal phase usually? Do you usually spot for a few days before af?Click to expand...

Short, I usually come on at 12dpo. Tried loads of things last time I was ttc ti try and lengthen it but nothing seemed to. I'm taking Fertilaid at the moment as I was taking it when I got pregnant the first time. My cycle has always been wacky, I wasn't on birth control and didn't have a period until my lg was about 15 months, but she breastfed until over 2 which might have had something to do with it. 
Getting back into doing opks regularly, but I can't temp because I'm a mouth breather &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## happycupcake

You could try temping vaginally instead?


----------



## curiousowl

Hi! I've read the last few pages and I hope you guys will have me. I was in a TTC#1 group with ladders and just got a BFN on my first cycle TTC #2. I felt lonely and a little crazy this past month so clearly I need some people in the same boat! I'm newly 33. 

When I was TTC #1 I was just coming off the pill and only O'd twice in 9 months. The first was a CP and then 2 months later I got pregnant with DD. This time around I've been Oing regularly since I got my cycle back in Oct 2015 and we've been using temping/condoms as birth control. But my LP is only 11 days (no idea what it was before) so that slightly worries me. Obviously 1 month trying is not a big deal but it has been a strange feeling. I've never confirmed O on a cycle I was trying to get pregnant and not gotten pregnant! (Though I will definitely take this over not Oing regularly.)

In any case, enough rambling, I should be around and look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## curiousowl

Temping orally never worked for me so I've done it vaginally for ages if that's any help.


----------



## citrusfruit

Welcome curious owl. Ttc is a lonely place sometimes, especially if you only share that with OH. We are quite private people and haven't told anyone we are ttc which I like, but it's difficult not being able to talk about things to a girl! OH is Justin not as good a talker as my girlfriends.

CD10 here, might check an ovulation stick in a day or two.


----------



## happycupcake

Hi Curiousowl :)
Have you had hormone levels checked out? Low progesterone can cause a shorter luteal phase, I don't know what else can, if there is anything else. To have this checked you have to have bloods taken a week before af is due. Where do your temps fall during your lp? Ideally they should stay above 97.7F - 99.0F (36.5c - 37.2c). Sometimes you see a dip during your lp but this should be brief, it could be down to implantation but sometimes you see it anyway.

CD9, have started with the OPKs but they were faint yesterday as expected. Acupuncture today


----------



## ladders

Yeh curious is good to have you here! I definitely remember your never ending cycles and I'm really pleased it's not like that this time. If also suffered with a short lp last cycke of only 8 days!!! Hoping it's just a strange cycle after coming off bcp and won't be a regular things. Started taking b6 and vit c thoigh just in case.

Cupcake I envy your acupuncture it made me feel great! I'd love to do it again. 

So I got my positive today whoop whoop, cervix really high and open so sure it's correct but you can see from the pic why I stopped using ic's for my surge!!!!


----------



## SadakoS

I didn't even consider temping vaginally - could anyone recommend me a thermometer? And do I just stick it in and wait? &#128514;

Hello curiousowl! 

I have 2 very close friends who I share all my trials and tribulations with, it's too hard to go it alone! One of them is pregnant though which makes me very jealous!


----------



## ladders

Looks like I'll always need yo use the digi alongside!
 



Attached Files:







20170519_065208.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ladders

Sadako I got one from Amazon from babymed, don't think it matters much as long as a bbt thermometer so it goes to two decimal points. I temp vaginally and it beeps when it's done and it's quite loud so you'll definitely know. It's my first month temping and quite enjoying it but I do like to be organised so think it plays to that!


----------



## curiousowl

Thank so for the welcome ladies! I haven't told anyone we're TTC again so I'm sure that's part of it. Last time around I had 1 friend who we shared all of this. I might tell her soon, I'm just not ready quite yet. 

Yes, that was a crazy time ladders! Lol. I hope to be less insane this time around, though given the amount of symptom spotting I did this time around who knows :D Hope your cycle evens out soon!

Cupcake, thanks! I've been taking a B6 supplement in hopes of getting an extra day or 2 on my LP but no change yet. I asked my midwife about it and she told me that 11 days was within the realm of normal and that we needed to try for a while, see what happens. So here we are. I'll give it some time and then go back if nothing. 

Sadako, I have a MABIS thermometer from Amazon. I originally practiced a couple times wide awake so I didn't stab myself half asleep lol! But yeah, just make sure the tip is fully in and you're good!


----------



## SadakoS

I've bought one so hopefully it'll come so I can start using it once AF as buggered off! 
It'll be interesting to see, I like being involved in the process so this gives me something to do!


----------



## happycupcake

Sadako yes, much like a penis - stick it in and wait. Only the finish is slightly different. Unless your OH has a bleeping appendage of course lol

Ladders, how weird your OPK dipstick is so light with your smiley face! 
Why don't you get some sessions of acupuncture in? 

Curiousowl yes eleven days whilst short, isn't beyond what can be usual, everyone is different. Hopefully this won't be an issue for you! Did you say your lp was similar before or didn't you know? I can't remember what you said


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Sadako yes, much like a penis - stick it in and wait. Only the finish is slightly different. Unless your OH has a bleeping appendage of course lol
> 
> Ladders, how weird your OPK dipstick is so light with your smiley face!
> Why don't you get some sessions of acupuncture in?
> 
> Curiousowl yes eleven days whilst short, isn't beyond what can be usual, everyone is different. Hopefully this won't be an issue for you! Did you say your lp was similar before or didn't you know? I can't remember what you said

Hahahaha, so funny! Omg. 

I don't really know what it was since I got pregnant both of the times I finally O'd last time around. It's so annoying to not know!


----------



## SadakoS

happycupcake said:


> Sadako yes, much like a penis - stick it in and wait. Only the finish is slightly different. Unless your OH has a bleeping appendage of course lol

*beep beep* "OK I'm finished now"

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## happycupcake

Actually, this would be helpful at times lol


----------



## dustergrl

Welcome curious!

Omg that is crazy ladders! Flashing or solid smiley? Glad you got your positive! Do you know the brand of the ic's you're using? I use Wondfo and they seem to do well.

Ladies, please keep fx for my mom- she was diagnosed with appendicitis today after having pain for THREE DAYS *grr*. Having surgery tonight I believe. So I may be missing for a few days if I end up needing to help her out...


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh duster I keep hearing of appendicitis! Literally the third time this week. Hope your mum is ok. 

Gosh ladders that reeeeallly doesn't look positive on the opk does it? I hope my cheapies work better as my boots ones worked really well last month but they were 5 for £5 instead of 30 for £5!!!

I got a promotion today at work!! Wooo but also feel bad that I will potentially be going off at some point. You can't turn these things down though can you, what if it takes ages to conceive? If I am pregnant this month I'll feel a bit bad though!


----------



## towwife14

Hi Ladies, 

So sorry to just butt in, but I could really use some buddies on here. This is our first cycle TTC. We're not telling anyone, and I'm so exited about it I may bust if I don't find someone to vent to soon. :laugh2: 

We just BD for the first time last night even though I'm only on CD 7. We just couldn't contain ourselves. This will be our first baby.


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh and page 100. Go us!


----------



## towwife14

How long did it take you all to conceive your first? 

If you'd rather me butt out, just say so. :laugh2: I'm really not familiar with forum etiquette haha.


----------



## happycupcake

Duster, keeping everything crossed for your mum and will be thinking of you both.

Hi Towwife :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Lmao! Happycupcake! That's hilarious. Beep! OK I'm done...

Well I was finally able to get on here today and dh called and now needs me to do something real quick so I'll be back to read the rest of the posts and reply. 

Welcome Curious!


----------



## dustergrl

Thanks ladies. She is having surgery at 10 tonight, so in about 4 hours. I just wish she wouldn't have waited three days to see a doctor...

Hi towwife! I'm so socially awkward, so it was hard for me to join in here. You are ttc #1, or #2? It took us 10 months ttc ds.


----------



## towwife14

Hi Duster! I'm way too socially awkward myself if you couldn't already tell haha. 

We're trying for baby #1. I'm sure you all remember how scary/exciting trying for the first time is. I honestly still can't believe it's finally time. 

We're you actively trying or just kinda BD whenever you want and letting things happen?


----------



## dustergrl

We were actively trying.


----------



## towwife14

I wish I could get nun DH on board with actively trying. He's wanting to just not chart anything but still BD and hope for the best. I may or may not be charting on my own though. &#128521;


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Duster, I'm so sorry your mom has appendicitis. How was her surgery? I hope all is well with her! I'll be keeping her and your family in my thoughts and prayers. &#10084; 

Welcome Tow! Some of my ttc story is in one of the previous pages. I don't know if you have read through or not but it's kinda a lot to type and I don't have the time right now to type it all right now but if you still want to know let me know and I'll tell you again in a little while lol Ttc your first is definitely an exciting and scary time! I hope you concieve quickly! With my first and third, we had sex every day to get pregnant lol so if that's what you want to do then go for it! Have fun with it! Hopefully that'll help everything move along quickly for you. Good luck! 

Congratulations on the promotion, citrus! That's awesome! I agree with you, that's something you can't really predict no matter how much you want to or how much you try, so I think accepting the promotion was a good idea. I hope you do get pregnant this month though! What will happen if you do? Will they take it away or will you still be able to continue with the position at work? 

Happycupcake, I'm so fascinated with your goal per say of what you want to do with your schooling! I hope you get the creativity you're seeking while you're learning about forensics and profiling. Will you try to write a book, maybe? I'd read it!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh and Yay for our little group reaching 100 (101 now lol) pages!


----------



## ladders

Wow 101 pages I'm glad I found ladies that like to talk!!! Well done on your promotion citrus! And don't feel bad when you accepted you were not pregnant so nothing to feel guilty about! Hopefully you will be soon though &#128521;

Duster hope your mum feels better soon and the surgery goes well, keep us informed! 

Hi towwife nice to meet you! Your more than welcome to join. Ttc #1 took us ten months but felt like ten years! We had the first few months ntnp but I'm far too obsessive to ket that go on too long. Trying to not let that happen too much this time!

I just used ic's from Amazon was like 30 for a fiver. It does say on the instructions that it should be the same or close to the same or darker how annoying. The digi was a solid smiley. My resting on is really low I think because at the start you can't see a second line so that's prob as strong as it's gets.

Bit annoyed at my temps last few days as dd having bad nights and I'm not getting 3 hours solid sleep and so my temps are but high last two days when I really wanted them to show me when i ovulated in relation to positive opk

Kim how many dpo are you now? Are you are next tester?


----------



## annio84

Duster, I hope your mum is doing ok.

Citrus congrats on the promotion. Don't feel bad. I applied for my dream job back in October then found out I was pregnant and withdrew my application. Obviously that pregnancy didn't work out and I regret not going for the job now. You never know what will happen. Obviously I hope you conceive immediately!

Welcome new ladies.

Tow, the first two times I got pregnant we just tried every other day all month. Good job it only took 3 months both times. I also kept an eye on my cm without really telling hubby.

How's everyone else? Anyone close to testing?


----------



## citrusfruit

Yes who's nearly at testing time? Seems as though we've had a bit of a lull in here since the run of positives! I'm going to do an opk today as it's CD12 so should see them get darker over the next week. I'm interested to see whether there is a line like last time or nothing, like yours ladders as I know it'll be too early now. Will test with smu.

Thanks for all the congrats guys. I feel like it is the right thing to do tomoz

Welcome tow. We are temping and using opks but I do keep all Tanya fairly separate from my husband. He sort of acknowledges we need to though, life is pretty hectic with a 2 year old and full time jobs and we don't get to BD that often usually. So it has to be a real effort to do so which is not romantic or sexy! Ttc no2 is hard!


----------



## JessyG

Morning ladies. 

Just finished my 3 days working so i have a bit more time to chat! Hoping to see some more positive tests soon.

Afm, this pregnancy is worrying me majorly. I am not even 5 weeks and worry constantly that my symptoms are disappearing. Yesterday for example u had cramping at lunch time then felt fine for the rest of the day....that sent me into a panic. I have mh first midwife app on 5th June and am going to book a reassurance scan for mid june. I just hope everything is ok. 

Good luck to all your ladies approaching o day. Is anyone in teh tww. I have missed alot!


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, I apologise I didn't congratulate you on your promotion! Congratulations:) 

Duster how is your mum? I hope everything is ok.

Kim yes this is my aim. I love writing but I struggle with fiction. So this idea seems a good in between. I don't know if this makes any sense lol

Anni, how are you?

Ladders, I am having similar issues temping this time, as my sleep is suffering more due to our daughter waking at all hours...

Jessy, what does afm mean? I could guess, but each suggestion my mind makes, it uses the f rudely. It's ok for symptoms to come and go, I barely had any with my first child, second I had a few more symptoms and third I had zero symptoms until a while after I tested and then they hit me. You are still so early on, hCG doesn't peak until 8 weeks I think, so it may be that you experience more as time goes on, or you may be lucky and be without many symptoms most of the time! Lack of symptoms doesn't mean there's something wrong. I also saw clear differences between my boys and daughter. My daughter I had the most symptoms with whereas my boys symptoms were less so and more mild


----------



## Daisies11

Glad you got a positive ladders, weird the difference between the digi and the cheapies though.

Lols at the beeping appendage!

Hope your mum is doing well duster. At least she got there for them to know and get it out, even if it took a couple of days.

Hi towwife! We ttc for 3 cycles before conceiving number 1. That month we pretty much dtd every day from about day 7, so I think we were both relieved when it was a positive!

This time though we conceived cycle 2 with only dtd I think 3/4 times anywhere near to ov, although I think we did on ov day itself. I've never done any temping, opks etc as I think that process would cause me more stress than good. I have tried to keep an eye on ov signs though and not made an issue of it to dh. I think it's a good idea to keep track on things yourself if you want to, and keep it low key where you oh is concerned so as not to put pressure on, they're delicate creatures!

Congrats on the promotion citrus! You're right, you can't turn it down. And if you do conceive this month it will all work out anyway I'm sure.

Jessy, I feel the same. Yesterday I felt pretty terrible all day. Today I am still having some nausea but a lot more mild and that's concerning me. I'm trying to stay positive and just hoping baby is getting good and cozy in there. It's hard at this stage though when you have no idea what's really going on.

Cupcake, I could be wrong but I take the afm to mean as for me.

Looking forward to some more testing. Who's next?


----------



## JessyG

Yeah i meant as for me :haha:

I totaly caved and bought a clear blue digi today and got 2-3. My ticker is saying i am almost 5 weeks but i think based on ov i am just passed 4.


----------



## happycupcake

Ah I see, thanks both of you! 

Jessy, I didn't get a 3+ digi until I was a week overdue af, I think I was a little more than 5 weeks. I also with my daughter got a 2-3 on a digi the afternoon I got my first positive test with her then the following day I got a 3+ so literally a day can make all the difference! Try another in a few days and you will see a 3+ I'm sure :)

I have been one of those super annoying people today handing out flyers in town for a local cafe to help out. My eldest was meant to be doing it but he was overcome with social anxiety so I did it for him and he met me later after his lunch. I always avoid these people in town lol! I had a HUGE wad of them, there were a good few hundred of them and I handed them all out with the exception of those my eldest handed out when he met me in town. 
In other news my OPKs are starting to darken up so I think I will see a positive this evening or tomorrow


----------



## dustergrl

Thanks ladies for all your support. Mom's surgery went well, but she is sore, which is to be expected.

I will likely be testing around the first but don't feel good about this cycle even dtd when we did. Too much stress to promote a healthy pregnancy, but we'll see. Even when things have been going well, my anxiety has been awful. But that happens with me- it comes and goes.

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## happycupcake

Duster, so good to hear your mum's surgery went well! I hope she makes a swift recovery.
There have been three ladies here thinking the same as you and they saw positive tests, so hopefully this had become a lucky thread and you see a positive soon too! 
I know how you feel with anxiety, I suffer with it as well. When we conceived our daughter I was so stressed, my mental health wasn't fabulous but she happened! Stress can hinder things but sometimes it doesn't get in the way


----------



## annio84

Jessy, I basically have no symptoms. Going to dr on Monday to be referred to midwife. May ask about an early scan but I'm still on the fence. If it makes you feel any better I keep telling myself that having symptoms is no proof of a healthy pregnancy so lack of symptoms is no proof that anything will go wrong.

I'm doing well, can't remember who asked. Grace is over her chickenpox now except for 1 on her finger and one on her foot that won't dry out. Very occasional bouts of nausea but nothing serious. I'm just very bloated.


----------



## Daisies11

Glad to hear your mums surgery went well duster.

And glad grace is recovering from the chickenpox anni. I think what you said about symptoms in relation to pregnancy is a good point to remember. Until we can hold babies in our arms I don't think the worry about what's going on inside ever goes away, and then of course a whole new world of worry starts! We just have to trust they're doing ok.

And duster it's totally not over till af comes. Like cupcake says, I hope this is now a lucky thread and more bfps on the next round of tests!


----------



## JessyG

Ugh can i vent please.

I am soo incredibly bloated. I genuinely look about 4/5 month pregnant and i literally cant breathe it in. So its my OHs birthday today. Had a nice morning and we got ready for bowling and dinner after lunch. I got a horrid wave of nausea come over me just as we were about to leave. My oH proper huffed and puffed about it as i asked to sit down for 5 mins until it passed. He then just took DD to the car and phoned 2 mins later saying come on. I said ill come up in a bit and he huffed and puffed again. I collected myself and drove up to the bowling. No one else was there so why i wasnt allowed to sit for 5 mins before we left is beyond me but never mind. Feel grumpy and more grumpy. I can see having zero sympathy from my OH the entire pregnancy again like i had with my DD even though he promised he would be better this time.


----------



## citrusfruit

Urgh Jessy, why are OHs so unreasonable sometimes? I'm not looking forward to that when I am pregnant, I think OH will be much less caring this time as have another little person to care for too. It will just be hard all round I think!

I took a opk today, it was negative. Definitely took the whole time to get to its darkest though, I know that was asked a little while back. There was a line which I was glad about so I'm hoping it will go as dark as the boots ones did last month so there is no mistaking and no need for digis like you ladders. 

Almost time to get BDing here. Is it bad that I don't think we have BD since I was last fertile?!!


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus we only tend to have sex during the fertile period because my drive is hormone dictated. I don't have much of a sex drive after I have ovulated (I was about to type evolved lol). So we get in as much as we can from the day af has left to then. I enjoy it, but the desire to have sex is only there when I'm fertile, most of the time. 

So far we have had sex day before yesterday and today. Tried yesterday but he held off because he didn't think I had had mine and eventually he couldn't finish because he held off for too long lol! You reminded me I should use an OPK in a minute to see what it's like. This afternoon's was fairly dark, so they are getting there


----------



## towwife14

I'm trying to get him to want to actively try, but unfortunately he has 0 drive which is literally the only problem we have in our marriage because my drive is probably a little above average. May be TMI, but he literally only wants to have sex on Saturday. He refers to it as "sex night" lol. Also this morning, he decided to say that babies should be conceived accidentally. &#128580; I swear, I don't know what I'm going to do with him.

If my cycle goes back to what it was pre bc, my most fertile day should be next Saturday, so maybe I'll get lucky. He thinks we're ntnp, but little does he know I'm kind of keeping track. Is that bad? &#128514;


----------



## happycupcake

towwife14 said:


> I'm trying to get him to want to actively try, but unfortunately he has 0 drive which is literally the only problem we have in our marriage because my drive is probably a little above average. May be TMI, but he literally only wants to have sex on Saturday. He refers to it as "sex night" lol. Also this morning, he decided to say that babies should be conceived accidentally. &#128580; I swear, I don't know what I'm going to do with him.
> 
> If my cycle goes back to what it was pre bc, my most fertile day should be next Saturday, so maybe I'll get lucky. He thinks we're ntnp, but little does he know I'm kind of keeping track. Is that bad? &#128514;

Viagra? Lol! Jokes aside this has to be tough for you. Isn't there anything that gets him in the mood? Could you introduce a nice Sunday AM wake up call?
It isn't, I would be the same too ;)


----------



## towwife14

I have literally tried everything - wake up calls, lingerie, taking charge, getting naked, porn - you name it. I literally cannot figure out why he has 0 drive. I've even tried getting him to go to the doctor for this. If it were up to him, we would probably BD once a year , if that. 

Once a week was a compromise for me because I begged for more affection for like 6 months. 

Before we decided to start trying he always said he looked at sex as a way to reproduce - now that we're trying to reproduce he says it should be an accident. That definitely left me scratching my head this morning as I'm sure you could imagine. He did give in on Thursday which came as a total shock to me, so maybe the idea of not preventing is helping him.


----------



## towwife14

Also, as a side note , I've totally thought about "accidentally" feeding him Viagra. Haha jk.


----------



## happycupcake

This is unusual. And bizarre to say sex is about reproducing but then say it should be by accident if you aren't planning on having much of it, because the chances of an accidental conception are then slim. I hope ttc helps him with this


----------



## towwife14

Thank you!! I totally agree, and I truly don't understand. We both want a family really bad - we did have an "accident" last month when I was on bc and he was pulling out, but unfortunately ended in a very early miscarriage. Im estimating that I was around 4 weeks. We had a very faint bfp a week before af was supposed to start but unfortunately when I tested right before af it was a BFN. That's actually what sparked us wanting to TTC. 

I'm honestly praying that trying helps him out with his sex drive.


----------



## SadakoS

I need some sex drive! Since having my lg mine has gone out the window! It just seems like so much effort &#128514;
Wishing this AF would hurry up and go away, my mood has been really low and I just feel like I'm constantly being a bitch without meaning to. 

Glad your mum's surgery went well, Duster.


----------



## SadakoS

ladders said:


> Well done on your promotion citrus! And don't feel bad when you accepted you were not pregnant so nothing to feel guilty about!

I found out I was pregnant last time literally 2 weeks BEFORE an in-house promotion interview, and got the job. Told them I was pregnant about 5 weeks later - my interview competition waso NOT happy &#128514;&#128514;
You've got to look after you first though! Congrats!


----------



## towwife14

Hahah Sadako, I would be more than happy to share some of mine with you if I could. It causes so many problems between me and DH. Im not sure what lg is?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I could probably share some of my sex drive lol! Dh usually calls me a nympho (in private and joking of course) because I always always want to dtd and he usually only wants it about once a week now that we're older and not spring chickens anymore lol 

So yesterday I was really really excited about testing and really hopeful and convinced that it finally worked this time and I'm going to be pregnant this time. Then, last night I started cramping really bad and it has continued all day today. (when I was awake that is) I've slept most of the day away. Thankfully dh is home to keep the kids occupied because I couldn't keep my eyes open. Anyway the cramping or whatever it is feels like it's on or around my left overy area. So with this and the fact that my boob's don't hurt no where near as much as they always do, this makes me believe I'm totally out to the point where I don't even want to waste any tests and just wait for af. I'm 5dpo-ish today, could be 6dpo and I was going to test on Tuesday at 8dpo possibly 9dpo but now I'm not so sure. I'm feeling bummed about it all because we did finally have good timing.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Tow, it also causes problems with me and dh too lol 

Lg is little girl (I think)


----------



## Sander

Hi 

I was looking for a group to join because my husband and I have been married for just over two years and even though I was hoping to start earlier DH has finally agreed he's ready to start TTC #1. 

This is our first time officially trying and I should O on May 28, but we're starting early haha. We're both in our 20's, healthy etc but I understand it can sometimes take a long time to see a BFP. So I figured it would be nice to find some other people in the same boat to chat with while we start our journey! :happydance:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi, Sander. Welcome!


----------



## citrusfruit

Welcome sander, we'd be happy to have you. This is a lovely group.

When it comes to sex drive, OHs definitely outweighed mine in the early days but then I think he got so used to me saying no that he gave up, and now neither of us has much. It's sad really, I feel like we are a couple in our 50s rather than our 30s, but I don't think there is much we can do about it. 

Oh Kim, try to think positive! Surely there's no way to know that early on as you probably wouldn't have implanted yet??


----------



## happycupcake

Welcome Sander :)

Kim, I always have cramps after ov as well, it hasn't been a sign of af or pregnancy for me since I experience them with both it would seem. Sometimes what you saw in the way of symptoms can change, every pregnancy can be completely different. Plus everyone keeps thinking they are out and then surprise us with a positive test so fingers crossed this is you, too.

I think my husband's sex drive is more than mine. He's like a tent pole on standby each day lol


----------



## annio84

Welcome Sander!

Ladies you crack me up. My DH and I seem to swap roles with our sex drive. Sometimes he wants loads and then I can't be bothered and then once he gives up I start to want it loads and he can't be bothered.

Jessy, sorry your DH is being less than supportive. My DH doesn't really get it and it takes a lot for me to convince him to behave better. I guess because there aren't many changes to see and they're never going to go through it they don't understand how big the changes are even in the very early days.

Kim, I had cramping at about 7/8dpo this month. It doesn't mean you're out!

We were hoping to get out today but she has a couple of blisters on her hands and feet that just won't scab! Grrr! My sister had her baby on friday and I've had to go see her on my own which I didn't really want to do because we were pregnant together in the first place plus grace us desperate to meet her new cousin. My new niece is gorgeous though she's called Rose Alba and she was pretty small for our family - 8lb13


----------



## JessyG

Aww Rose Alba is such a cute name. Is it her first? 

Man thats a shame you had to go on your own and that you were pregnant together, must sting a bit regardless of how happy you are for her.

Anni - have you thought of any names yet? I cant help but write lists and then i annoy myself because i am soo early on and think leave it for a while! 

Kim i dont think cramping after ypu ovulate is a bad thing or necessarily means you are out. 

Welcome to the new girls. This group is lovely. X


----------



## annio84

It's her second, we were pregnant with our first together as well. I have been thinking about names. I like Elodie for a girl and Tristan for a boy. We really struggled to agree on Grace though. Do you have any you like? How about you Daisies?


----------



## JessyG

Ahhhh we love Elodie too. My top three just now are Elodie, Sadie and Alice. Boys we cant agree in anything except maybe Henry or Arthur.


----------



## annio84

Cute names. I also like Violet and Elijah. I'm leaning towards this baby being a girl (I know it's super early)


----------



## JessyG

Me too. I just cant imagine having a boy mostly because my OHs brother has 2 girls too. We cannot agree on boy names at all. I like Rufus alot but my OH hates it. He likes Williams, Harry, Rory (which i dont hate)


----------



## JessyG

Ps id love either a boy or girl i have no preference i would just be surprised if it was a boy. X


----------



## ladders

Ah those names are lovely I really like elodie and if we had a boy he would definitely be Eli as we had that picked with our girls name for first time. Although I have to get up the duff before I can choose names lol. 

So I got my positive opk Friday and we bd Thurs fri and last night which I was super happy about but then ff gave me crosshairs for Thurs! Dd sleeping bad at the minute and is had some wine both weds and Thurs night so not sure if affected my temp? But surely I can't have ovulated the dat before a positive opk???? If I post my chart please can you give your opinion?


----------



## ladders

My chart
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170521-092942.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Daisies11

Hi to the new posters!

Kim I also had cramping probably around the 7/8 dpo mark. Not totally sure on dates but I deffo had some cramping there.

I love Elodie, can't get oh on board though. At the mo we seem pretty set on names - Matilda or Max. I like Arthur though but with our accent (we're from Yorkshire) it's easily made to sound not so nice. We'd say it properly I'm sure, but I know kids would be shouting "Arfa" and it's not quite the same!

Sorry I can't help on the chart ladders but glad you got a positive on the opk. And if it turns out ov was Thursday then at least you bd then!

Tww wait for you now, hope it flies by and ends with a bfp!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, you ovulated where Fertility Friend puts ov, imo. You have a clear temp shift immediately after which has sustained itself


----------



## annio84

I'm not amazing at charts ladders but I'm inclined to agree with cupcake, your timing is still pretty good though. On to the tww


----------



## happycupcake

Also Ladders, your timing is fine, looks as though you got plenty in. You can ov before a positive OPK but this tends to be seen as we get older, ovulation happens closer to the lh surge and sometimes we don't see a positive OPK until right after we ov instead. 
Also, as well, drinking can affect temperature but I wouldn't have thought the occasional glass of wine will, unless your glass fits a whole bottle of wine in of course.
Your temps after ov are in line with what the averages are for luteal phase but your temps in your follicular phase are quite high? Did you have a cold or something? Generally during the follicular phase temps should be around 36.4 or lower. I think I remember you testing at the start of your cycle because of this? Is this usual for you?


----------



## dustergrl

Ugh Jessy, sorry about your SO being a jerk. As for boy/girl, I thought ds would be a girl the whole time (we were team green). I was so surprised when he was a boy- but I wanted a boy :)

Citrus, we don't bd much either. Especially after ds was born- I had zero sex drive until I got my period back around 13 months pp.

towwife, that is strange with your SO's sex drive, but not unheard of. Maybe tmi, but does he masturbate at all, or just has a very low sex drive? 

citrus, I don't think I said congrats on the promotion! 

Kim, that could be implantation! I knew *exactly* when ds implanted because I got crampy. I wonder if painful implantation has any correlation with sch.

Welcome sander!

Annio, that is how dh and I are with sex drives! I always tell him our cycles don't line up. I'm fully convinced men have hormonal cycles too.

ladders, it is possible to have a pos opk after you o- they say to stop taking them after you get a pos in your cycle. Is it possible that you just o'd late Thursday? Either way- tww! :)

Hope I got everyone. My mom is in quite a bit of pain from the gas left in her abdomen after the laparoscopy, so I'll be spending some time there again today. My sister and I have been splitting the duty. I wish she would agree to come to my house to get care as I can't stay there all the time.


----------



## ladders

Thanks for input ladies, my temps are a bit all over the place as my dd waking alot in the night and I feel myself get flushed when I hear her cry/move etc and with dh hating the beep I have to just temp when and if can. Just thought it was strange as I did opks Thurs pm and not a positive but was Friday morning. Cervix was still open sat and had watery cm but today is creamy. I'm pretty sure iv ovulated just now not sure when and I'd like to have been sure as I'm counting my lp days.

Ha ha yes worked hard to get plenty bd in and now in 2ww think it's a well deserved rest for a while &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## towwife14

Duster - he doesn't ever masterbate. Just a very low sex drive. Good news is - if my chart is correct my most fertile day should be next Saturday! That's definitely good for me.


----------



## ladders

Oh and forgot to say when I checked my cervix and cm had a small little streak of red, like the head of a pin size of blood streak


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I believe it was Jessy that said it but I'm partial to the name Sadie as that's Dd's name &#128522; when I named her Sadie I had never heard of anyone named that. Now I see her name often. Her name is Sadie Michelle and I love it.


----------



## JessyG

Awwww!!! I am so in love with Sadie. I dont want anything crazy out there and i know its a sort of nickname for Sarah but i also dont want her to be the only one in her class with her name. Never met a Sadie before.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Is it really a nickname for Sarah? I never knew that! I was just watching TV one day when I was pregnant with her and heard the name Sadie and loved it. So I kept trying to think of a middle name that sounded good with it and my mom suggested Michelle. After saying it together a few times I fell in love with it and that's how I decided on her name. Dh didn't really care which name I chose for her but it literally took the whole pregnancy both times for us to decide on a name for both our son's lol even after I delivered ds2 we still were unsure. The lady came in to do the birth certificate and asked his name. Dh was at the cafeteria getting something to eat so I had to ask her to come back in a few minutes because I couldn't decide on the 2 names we picked for him lol


----------



## SadakoS

Sadie is definitely going to be involved if we have another girl athat some point. My daughter is Abigail May, the May being for OH grandma. My granny was called Sadie so we agreed it would be next middle name but I like it for first!

The only boys name we liked last time was Logan, with Joseph for a middle name. I actually really like Thorfin, but don't know if it's too out there...


----------



## SadakoS

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Is it really a nickname for Sarah? I never knew that!

Yes, my granny's name was actually Sarah but she was known to all as Sadie! I think it's a Scottish thing maybe, as she was as Glaswegian as they come!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thorfin is actually a cute name. In our family we like different names for our girls. It goes like this :
Sadie Michelle 
Blaikney Leanne 
Tully Cassara 
Lola Elaine 
Willow Lorraine 

And if I have another girl I plan to name her Keira. I don't have a middle name yet


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

That's actually very cool to me. I'm definitely going to tell Sadie that her name is a nickname for Sarah! She's going to love that because her best friends name is Sarah!


----------



## JessyG

I am really falling in love with Sadie. Its considered a derivative of Sarah Kim. Sarah is nice enough but Sadie has an edge imo. Not over used cute and ages well. It doesnt really have any nicknames though and i love nicknames. Sade or dee i suppose. My daughter is Bella, do you think it goes well? 

Bella and Sadie
Bella and Elodie
Bella and Alice?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Honestly I like all three of your name choices lol I think they all go well with Bella. I called Sadie lady bug or Sadie bug when she was little. Now that she's almost 15 I cut it short and call her Lady. Or little lady Sadie. Literally whatever comes out of my mouth at the time lol and if I ever call her Michelle, she knows she's in trouble lol


----------



## happycupcake

ladders said:


> Thanks for input ladies, my temps are a bit all over the place as my dd waking alot in the night and I feel myself get flushed when I hear her cry/move etc and with dh hating the beep I have to just temp when and if can. Just thought it was strange as I did opks Thurs pm and not a positive but was Friday morning. Cervix was still open sat and had watery cm but today is creamy. I'm pretty sure iv ovulated just now not sure when and I'd like to have been sure as I'm counting my lp days.
> 
> Ha ha yes worked hard to get plenty bd in and now in 2ww think it's a well deserved rest for a while &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;

Was Thursday's OPK close to positive and what time did you use it?
It's possible you ovulated the following day when you had the positive - I didn't see this before, I thought the positive was Thursday. In this case I would say Fertility Friend has it wrong, you probably ovulated Friday or possibly Saturday, but probably Friday. I think given your temps, I would say Friday alongside the positive OPK that day as well.

As for names, I would like to choose something as out there as I can get away with without making future child look silly but my husband is more reserved...


----------



## citrusfruit

Not got much time to post but just to say ladders that I agree with everyone else and FF. it looks like your o day was when FF put it but you still have got plenty of BD so don't worry. I would be counting that as your o day as I think the shift is really clear on your chart and I don't trust opks! Might explain why your cheapie was so light? Did you carry on testing after the digital smiley? Wondering if your cheapie would have gotten any darker. 

Hi to everyone else! Another negative opk for me today, no line at all. Will start BD tomorrow I think.


----------



## happycupcake

I didn't remember to say. Positive OPK today as I thought, temp dip yesterday, I predict ov tomorrow because my OPK was darkest this evening, although ov today is possible.
Chart so far...
Hmmm... actually, thinking about it I don't know. I think ov will be put as today. I confused myself with temps and days. Hopefully my OPKs will be lighter tomorrow otherwise this will confuse me as it won't be in line with what I usually see with temps and OPKs
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1812.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I don't know much about charts but looking at yours, Happycupcake and Ladders, I can't help but wish I could O around the same days as you ladies do. Waiting to O so late in my cycles always sucks and makes me a little crazy at times too lol 
Is there anything I can take to help bring it closer to normal without lengthening my lp because that's already too long too.


----------



## happycupcake

I think the only way your lp was lengthened was if you did/took something to keep progesterone in your system for longer than it naturally would be, for you usually. I may be wrong, but I don't think there's any way of making your lp longer otherwise, so if you want to encourage ovulation earlier im sure there are ways to do this without increasing progesterone. I know acupuncture can do it, I'm certain this brought ovulation on for me before as I started feeling ovulation pains immediately after having it. I don't know what else you could try, I have heard of reflexology being good for regulating cycles and promoting fertility as well. There are probably lots of things, I shall have to Google this.

I didn't used to ovulate this early. My cycles weren't regular then after having the implant removed to ttc our youngest son my cycles were regular but I didn't ovulate early, pretty average so I don't know why I ovulate early these days


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I was just looking at myo inositol (sp?) but the problem with that is, I do already O every cycle. Just late. So I would worry about it possibly making me ovulate more than one egg at a time lol


----------



## Sander

Hey guys, thanks for the warm welcome!
Sorry I don't know enough about charting to chime in, but I did read all your baby names and have to say they're all great! Can't remember who said Eli, but it's similar to what we would name a boy - Elias. 
We like Norah Rose, Elias Virgil, Oliver Wyatt and Abigail Pierina (after my great grandmother). Also can you tell my husband likes the old cowboy names? Lol
Today I went to the bathroom (tmi) but had a lot of stretchy discharge which is odd because my calendar says no ovulation for another week, it my cycles range from 32-36 days on average, and this is CD 15 so I guess now's the time!
Hope everything's going well with you guys :) I'll try and brush up on temps because I know absolutely nothing about it haha


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Don't worry Sander, I don't know much about temping either lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, sorry about the negative opk today. Hopefully you'll get a positive soon.


----------



## ladders

Rubbish for the negative opk citrus I hate the waiting for o, especially when you have in your mind when you think it's going to be and then it's not!

Kim I'm not sure about bringing o forward iv been spending all my time looking how to lengthen my luteal phase but one of things I read about was angus cactus as that's supposed to help regulate your cycle and read some people take it to shorten long cycles.

So got another high temp today and so fertility friend moved my ov to Fri which I think it more likely so counting myself as 3dpo now. Citrus I got my positive Friday morning and then tested again sat and was barely there line so looks like I have a short surge, good job I test way too often everyday lol

Oooh cupcake get on it! So to speak &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;


----------



## ladders

Today's chart
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170522-074521.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## annio84

It seems more confident now Ladders, weren't the crosshairs dashed on the first one?


----------



## JessyG

I know nothing of charts but yeah for Friday ovulating. Your timing was perfect this month ladders!


----------



## happycupcake

ladders said:


> Rubbish for the negative opk citrus I hate the waiting for o, especially when you have in your mind when you think it's going to be and then it's not!
> 
> Kim I'm not sure about bringing o forward iv been spending all my time looking how to lengthen my luteal phase but one of things I read about was angus cactus as that's supposed to help regulate your cycle and read some people take it to shorten long cycles.
> 
> So got another high temp today and so fertility friend moved my ov to Fri which I think it more likely so counting myself as 3dpo now. Citrus I got my positive Friday morning and then tested again sat and was barely there line so looks like I have a short surge, good job I test way too often everyday lol
> 
> Oooh cupcake get on it! So to speak &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Yes this looks much more likely for ovulation on your chart. I completely missed this before, I was looking at the thumbnail photo and misread the positive OPK for Thursday instead :dohh:

I did; I got on it, under it, sideways on it... lol

I usually do three OPKs each day; fmu (always used to see barely there lines but if I have a darker positive in the evening sometimes my fmu the following day gives a positive as well), late afternoon and about 9pm. I had a positive OPK at about 9pm yesterday, today's fmu I think is a little lighter than the control line so hopefully they keep lightening today. Temps rose a little today as well.

So top is yesterday evening's OPK, then next is yesterday's dried with today's fmu
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1826.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## towwife14

Yay for perfect timing! DH and I finally agreed on BD twice a week, so I feel like that helps our chances. 

If BD last night. Well probably BD again on Wednesday and then Saturday since that's my most Derrida day ( or so Ovia says ). I think if we don't get preggers this month I may start temping next month.


----------



## towwife14

Fertile- sorry everyone I can't type on my phone . 

We've always been in love with the name Amelia for a girl or Reid for a boy. Struggling with the middle names though.


----------



## bassit25

Wow girls you have been busy I've had no internet for a few days having living room renovated and now look think I'm 5 pages behind

Ladders you look like you've timed it just right with this cycle 

Towwife well done on the negotiating before you know it it will be every other day keep working on it 

Happycakes looks like some good results how do u feel this cycle with timings 

Annie Jessie how are the early days we having a bit of a heatwave here in Kent my nephews girlfriend is 6 months and really struggling already (my hubby is the youngest)(they are 19) 

Welcome to the thread for the newbies however I feel like a newbie every time I log on I do try

Well as for me starting opks tomorrow joins ovulation centre thank you for the recommendation I'm really sorry I can't remember who????

My af was really kind swing as it was my first true cycle since bc I feel like my hormones are settling really well and I'm not up and down as I first was when I have implant removed got motherinlaws birthday next month and all the family are around as we having an Hawaiian theme BBQ 
Fingers crossed I'll have some news by then (just us we will think of sa plan to hide the not having a glass) or have a real good pitty party for my self 

Hope you are all doing great and here is to some bfp x x


----------



## dustergrl

We are musical people, so DS is named Dorian (a type of scale). If we have a daughter, we like the name Lydia Mae (lydian is a type of scale and Mae was my great aunt, who I always felt that we were kindred spirits). I like the name Sawyer if we have another boy- DH is a Rush (band) fan and they have a song Tom Sawyer. I also thought it would be neat to have two boys with musical and literary references in their names.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

That's so cool that yours names are after music, Duster! I love listening to music but I have no sense of tune what so ever so I have no idea what the names you've picked out mean lol but very cute idea. 

So I'm either 7 or 8 dpo today. The cramping continues except now it's moved from my left ovary area and moved to the middle of my uterus area. I'm still not too hopeful for some reason this month though. I just feel like its taken this long already so I pretty much expect af every time although I do still get disappointed when she does show. I might test in the morning. Should I use a ic or frer? Or one of the Walmart one step in the case tests since those are supposed to be sensitive too and are only 88 cents lol


----------



## towwife14

Hopfl my fingers are crossed for your bfp! You'll definitly have to let us know how it goes. I've always prefered the frer. That's what I got my very early, very faint positive on. 

I'm feeling hopeful after last night. I know it sounds crazy, but I just FEEL like that did the trick. Has anyone else ever felt that? I know it's more than likely nothing. :nope: But I still can't help but to feel like it means something.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Tow, in the beginning I felt like that. Unfortunately for me it wasn't. That doesn't mean it isn't for you though. And thank you! I'll also be keeping my fingers crossed for you that last night was the bd that gets you pregnant! Will you keep trying or was last night O day for you? Sorry if you've already said. Also, how early was your early faint bfp? Was it an old style frer or the curved handled ones? All I could find were the curved handled ones here.


----------



## citrusfruit

Kim where are you in your cycle again right now?? Is it almost testing time for you or are you waiting for AF?

Ladders and cupcake, looks like you are both doing well for timing this month. Tow, glad you felt it did the trick! I have to say I have never thought of it like that but it is a strange feeling the first few times you have totally unprotected sex!

CD14 here and need to BD tonight. It's 9.40pm here and both DH and I are exhausted. Really don't want to, which is rubbish as it's the first time for this cycle so bad that I feel like this before we've even started :( I know it's fertile time as I felt up for it last light, but didn't BD as it would be too early, but tonight I'm just too tired to feel anything. We will power through though hopefully to get the ball rolling. 

Today's opk was negative like I'd expect but starting to have some fertile CM. O day is often CD19 so expecting a positive in the next few days or so.


----------



## Sander

Hopfl - I've heard the cheapie sticks are just as sensitive as the frer's, but I you have the $ to get the frer go for it!

Today still having EWCM, I heard though that doesn't mean you're ovulating, you're just fertile and once you O the EWCM will actually stop. Anyone else heard that? Anyhow just gonna keep going until it stops haha - felt super nauseous all day, someone said a progesterone surge from O can cause that so who knows. 

Tow - you never know sometimes a feeling is a feeling for a reason!

Oh I almost forgot, now I can share my secret with you guys haha. I went to Walmart today to buy a tiny onsie so if we get a BFP in the next few months I can surprise DH with it. So weird to be in the baby section but oh my word are newborn clothes so tiny and cute!!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I don't think those curved FRERs are reliable but if you use them it's probably best to get a few of them since they seem to give faint lines so frequently the only way to know if they are proper positives is by progression. I think given how early on you are, you may be best using a cheapie for the time being as imo they seem to be more reliable than the curved FRER. You can usually tell between a false line and a genuine line with cheapies as the false lines are usually skinny and grey. A genuine line will be much thicker and pink. FRER can give genuine faint positives but which still look grey super early on, and there isn't much, if any difference with line thickness. That's my opinion anyway lol

I am CD12 and have had lots of ewcm for four days! A record for the previous three years I think. Something must be getting back on track I guess. I'm a little confused as to when ovulation has happened though. I usually see a temp dip with positive OPK and sometimes another positive OPK the following day, usually pinpointing ov the day of the dip or day after with ov pains the same time but this time I had a dip CD10, temp increase CD11 with positive OPK, then today temp increase, dark OPK but wasn't quite positive, but stronger ov pains obviously on my right side. It's the pains which are confusing me, seem out of place for today with what is my usual routine. It's annoying me that things aren't in line with what I usually see lol!

Our youngest daughter was officially diagnosed with an ASD today. We completely expected this, so it wasn't a surprise. All three of my children are on the spectrum and it has made me wonder, if I had ten children, would they all be autistic? Is this something I will always pass down? I worry about their quality of life when they are older; will they lead a fulfilling life or will this hold them back? For me personally my AS hasn't held me back, but the anxiety I have has done. It makes me wonder if I'm being selfish, wanting more children, if this will always be handed down to them


----------



## Sander

Happy cupcake - I work with children on the spectrum and I've got to say I've met some of the kindest, sweetest and well behaved kids I've ever met in my life! As much as it's a challenge (as I'm sure you definitely know), personally I don't see any less quality of life, and the world wouldn't be as nice with these kids and people in it :)


----------



## towwife14

Hopfl, we will keep trying. I'm not entirely sure when/if I will O this month since I just came off of my bc pills around May 9th. Actually, I'm extremely confused by how coming off of the pill is going to effect me because we actually got pregnant last month ( that is when I got the faint positive with the frer curved ) while I was on the pill and he was pulling out. I'm guessing I was around 2 and a half or three weeks. I got two faint positives a couple days apart, but when I tested again the day before AF, it was a definite negative. I'm guessing it was a chemical pregnancy/early mc. Assuming that everything stays on track, my O day will be this Saturday, the 27th because I had a full on period the 13th-17th just like clockwork. Before the pill I had 28 day cycles. My CM is definitely changing like it's close to O day. 

Citrus, it was definitely weird for both of us the first time. As DH said, he's spent the last 10 years of his life focusing on NOT making a baby, and now all of a sudden that's the goal haha. I believe it's all much stranger for him than it is me. Hopefully your DH will be able to help you get in the BD mood as your O day approaches. :happydance:

Sander, that is a great idea! I definitely feel like I need to start thinking of how I'll tell DH when our time comes. I guess I'm just afraid of getting my hopes up to high. I have a tenancy of doing that. 

Happycupcake, so sorry to hear about your daughter. Hugs and prayers for you. Try to keep your head up. I don't believe it's selfish at all to want more children as long as you've still got plenty of love to give. I know several people that fall on the Autistic spectrum that have grown to lead lives more fulfilling than my own. Just follow your heart.


----------



## Sander

Wouldn't be as nice *without* them in it (whoops typo!) :p


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, I'm 7 or 8 dpo today. I'm still undecided if I'll test in the morning or not. I'm still having the cramps but at the same time I'm still not expecting anything to show on any of the tests. I might try a cheapie in the morning. Usually they're calling my name by now but this time I genuinely believe that we didn't catch the egg this time. I hope you ended up getting the energy to dtd tonight. If not, there's still a few more days till you O so still time. 

Sander, I already have 2 frer here and about 20 ic's, a few Walmart cheapies, and 2 digis but I won't use those till I get a solid line on all the other tests if I do get a second line of course. Your onesie idea is cute! I'll have to figure out a cute way to tell dh if I ever get a bfp. 

Happycupcake, I agree about the frer. That's why I was asking if I should do one of those or use my ic's. I have plenty of ic's to see progression but right now I only have 2 frer. I'll buy more if the ic's show anything. I think I'll wait till Saturday to be 12dpo to use the frer and if I don't see anything on it I'll save the other one for next month. I hope you're body gets with the program lol I agree that it's frustrating and confusing when your body does things differently. This whole cycle for me has been weird lol I don't think it's selfish of you to want another baby at all! Two of my three children have ADHD and the youngest doesn't. That doesn't mean the next one (if there will be a next one) may or may not have it too. I think people with autism or ADHD or any other disorder have the ability to live long happy healthy lives just like everyone else. It just may be a little harder to get where we all want to be but we do and that's amazing in itself &#10084; 

Tow, I'm sorry you had a chemical &#128542; it really sucks. I hope you're cycles are on track still and you do O when you're supposed to. Are you doing any opk's to help pinpoint O? If not, cm can also let you know when it's getting close too. (which I know you know that, I'm just saying.. Lol) I hope this is the only month you have to try since you concieved on bc. Did you accidentally forget any pills last cycle? 

Ladders, Jessy, Anni and Daisies, and Bassit how are you ladies doing? 

I'm actually nervous about testing in the morning. I wasn't earlier but you ladies talking about testing and dh keeps asking me if I will test soon or not. It's making me nervous lol I just don't want to see a bfn. I'm not very hopeful for this month but I still don't want to see the bfn. At the same time, I know it's early and a bfn will likely be the only thing I'll see.... Oh, girls! Why am I so crazy today? Lol I just can't seem to make up my mind.


----------



## curiousowl

Gah, I intro'd and then somehow my subscription to this thread got turned off and I missed a whole bunch! I'm here though. We've also been traveling visiting family and had DD's 2nd birthday party yesterday so things have been a little crazy. 

Too much for me to catch up on everything but fx for everyone in the 2ww. I've read the digitals with the week indicators are actually really sensitive too now. 

ladders, I agree with where FF moved your crosshairs, especially if you didn't sleep well that night. Your temp could have been artificially high. I've definitely suspected that was the case a cycle or 2. 

Afm, just chugging along. AF is done luckily but a ways to go until O since that's normally CD18 or 19. Right around when I'll be jet lagged going home and have my temps screwed up, yay! I find this part of my cycle to be the most boring. But at least since last cycle didn't work out I get to drink at a wedding this weekend. 

Oh, and we could barely pick a name for DD! Particularly if we have a boy we are so screwed to pick something!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, if you don't see a positive right away it's ok because you are so early and sometimes people don't see a positive until much later on. I hope you do see something, but don't think this won't change if you don't.

I don't know what's happening with my temps, but I'm assuming it was lower today because I actually had a little more sleep than usual. I think I may have had my mouth open as well... probably snoring lol 
Cm has changed from ewcm to creamy today though and cp feels less open so I'm assuming I have ovulated. I'm thinking probably yesterday because of those pains and OPKs continued to lighten
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1871.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi again, Curious! I'm sorry I forgot about you in my pp. Hopefully your temps won't be too messed up and you still see a clear shift. I agree, the wait to O is boring, until it's finally fw and then the craziness begins lol! (for me anyway haha) 

Happycupcake, the crazy thing is, I know that lol it still always makes me think I'm out even though I know I'm not. Does that make any sense? I hope so. I'm sorry you're having an off cycle with your temps. I hope this brings you your bfp though! 

So, I completely forgot to test!! I couldn't sleep last night so finally fell asleep around 2am. Then dh woke me up at stupid o'clock and I was aggravated when I went to pee. Now I'm even more aggravated lol but I'm probably going back to sleep soon so I'll use smu when I wake up again. Dh got rained out today so he's home so I'm letting him get up with the kids to get them up and off to school. I'll check back in later and let you all see what happens on my test when I take it.


----------



## happycupcake

Makes sense don't worry! I know what you mean. I think sometimes it's easier to assume you won't see a positive as well


----------



## curiousowl

Oh, fx today Hopfl! Definitely update ASAP!

Cupcake, I'm not convinced you've O'd! I know FF wants to see 3 temps higher than the earlier ones. And I also had a cycle where I had a surge (and positive OPK) and then didn't O and had another one later. That said I also had a friend who had a super ambiguous chart where FF didn't think she'd O'd and then all of a sudden she got a BFP so you never know! Hoping things make more sense soon for you.


----------



## towwife14

Hopfl, no I'm not doing any OPK this cycle since it's the first month of us actually trying. I figure if we get a BFN this month and next I'll start taking OPK and doing temps. Right now I'm just monitoring CM and Cervix position. I definitely feel like I'm approaching O day though. :yipee: I was taking my bc RELIGIOUSLY every single night, same time. No antibiotics or anything that could've thrown it off. We have no idea how it happened. How did your test go?? 

Cupcake, fingers crossed for you that this month will be your month! :dust:


----------



## happycupcake

I'm pretty sure I have, I think my temps are a little out because of my weird sleep pattern and then being able to sleep properly randomly like that has probably changed things. I would imagine given I'm usually a light sleeper and I usually am woken by the children each night my temps probably don't fall hugely low. Then being able to sleep properly, I think perhaps my temps fell lower than usual for being more asleep if that makes sense? Because you would usually be reading the lowest temp on waking anyway, so I'm guessing the more sleep and better quality of sleep you have, the lower your temps would be since being awake or moving about increases them


----------



## Daisies11

Kim, did you test, what was it?? And thanks for asking, I'm doing fine. Really anxious about this pregnancy and wishing the weeks away which is silly really, it's not like worrying changes anything. I'm more uptight about these early weeks than I was last time round though. But otherwise all good, other than some nausea, bloating and tiredness.


----------



## towwife14

Random question for everyone .. do any of you ever get like a "butterflies" type feeling down low like where your uterus would be before ovulation? I've never felt that before..


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh Kim, did you test? Fingers crossed for you.

Cupcake I hope your temps straighten out soon. I hate it when everything doesn't line up!

Sorry you are feeling anxious daisies, it's so hard. You are right in that worrying doesn't change anything though. Hope you feel better once you've had your scan.

Tow, I've never noticed anything at o time to be honest. I only really know fertile time through temps, CM and libido which is marginally higher.

We did manage to BD woo! We are trying to Ben strict with every other day this time. Hope I don't o late! Negative opk today, could barely see a line. People who use opks do you find they get darker gradually leading up to o or is it a sudden change? 

Hope you are all ok today


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> I'm pretty sure I have, I think my temps are a little out because of my weird sleep pattern and then being able to sleep properly randomly like that has probably changed things. I would imagine given I'm usually a light sleeper and I usually am woken by the children each night my temps probably don't fall hugely low. Then being able to sleep properly, I think perhaps my temps fell lower than usual for being more asleep if that makes sense? Because you would usually be reading the lowest temp on waking anyway, so I'm guessing the more sleep and better quality of sleep you have, the lower your temps would be since being awake or moving about increases them

That logic definitely makes sense to me!


----------



## curiousowl

Citrus, I've seen it happen both ways to me. A fade in sometimes and sometimes just boom, dark.


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, not much of an update - had a crappy day at work today but just so you don't think I've fallen off the face of the earth. Hope you're all ok.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sorry it took so long today ladies! Dh is home and has been driving me insane all day :wacko: I finally had a few minutes so I told him to find something to do for a few minutes :haha: while I update you all on my test for the day. I was very surprised to see a vvvvvvv super faint line that had pink in it! With that said, I can not for the life of me get it on camera! :dohh: I'm also not excited about it yet either because I'm only 8dpo so it could go either way. The cramps are now all the way gone and my boob's are soooo sore (but that's normal for me) so now I'll just use the ic's for the next few days. I'll use one of my frer on 12dpo which will be on Saturday. 

I haven't had a chance to read through the replies yet but I will as soon as I get a chance.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170523_140905_zpsn5ffhze2.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 15









IMG_20170523_140721_edit_1495566494694_zps2qrwuql8.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## curiousowl

Ahhh, that's so exciting Hopfl! They say a line is a line! Fx it gets darker quickly. I almost feel like I see something but I'm on my phone so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

It's OK. I couldn't get it to show on any pictures lol 

Excuse the old dirty scratched up ring. It's the first ring dh ever gave me when we were teens so it's pretty old lol


----------



## towwife14

That's so exciting for you! I truly hope that line gets darker for you every day! :happydance:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you, Tow and Curious! Me too. I'm trying not to get my hopes up and get disappointed again. The disappointment sucks.


----------



## happycupcake

curiousowl said:


> happycupcake said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have, I think my temps are a little out because of my weird sleep pattern and then being able to sleep properly randomly like that has probably changed things. I would imagine given I'm usually a light sleeper and I usually am woken by the children each night my temps probably don't fall hugely low. Then being able to sleep properly, I think perhaps my temps fell lower than usual for being more asleep if that makes sense? Because you would usually be reading the lowest temp on waking anyway, so I'm guessing the more sleep and better quality of sleep you have, the lower your temps would be since being awake or moving about increases them
> 
> That logic definitely makes sense to me!Click to expand...

Oh good! Sometimes things make sense more in my mind than they do actually written down or to anyone else lol

Kim, your photos are those you see it then you aren't sure then you see it. I think what's confusing my eyes is tiredness and also I think there's a reflection from your ring on them. When are you testing next? I so hope this is an early positive for you :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, I must have skipped over that post, sorry! I agree with Curious though, it makes perfect sense to me as well.


----------



## curiousowl

Hahaha cupcake, yeah, I totally get that! I forget do you temp orally? I know I have found that temping vaginally makes a bad night of sleep here or there affect my temps so much less. (I mean, hopefully there's no next cycle to worry about but just in case there is! And if you want to change anything, otherwise ignore me :) )


----------



## JessyG

Hope that test gets darker Kim!

Citrus are you any closer to ov today? 

Cupcake, how long before you start testing.

Afm i am still a nervous wreck. 3.5 weeks ubtil our private scan, bricking it because my symptoms just dont seem as strong anymore. I dont have much in the way of nausea, yesterday morning then nothing all day the bloat is still there but i have extra tummy weight anyway so its difficult to tell. The aches have pretty much gone aswell. Very worried overall.


----------



## JessyG

I am a mess. I cannot stop crying reading and watching what happened in Manchester on Monday. My heart is breaking for the families of those who died and werr injured. I almost burst into tears when i had to drop my DD off at nursery and come into work. I dont want to me apart from her for a second.


----------



## Sander

Hopfl - how exciting!! Test again soon and hopefully it gets darker and darker!

Jessy - hi, haven't chatted with you yet but sorry that sounds so stressful! But I've heard symptoms come and go all the time so hopefully you are just lucky and have a super easy pregnancy!

It's funny because we haven't told ANYONE we're TTC so it's nice to have you all to talk to! Anyhow I feel satisfied with our first month, I had lots of EWCM and we BD'd several times this week including today when I had my typical lower back ache and horrible nausea that I'm pretty is the official O kickoff. Now we're into the TWW :) I've heard this can be so gruelling, and I'm totally one to imagine symptoms. Have any of you who've had previous pregnancies had symptoms before your period was due or was it earlier? Can't lie, I have my hopes up but I know it can take a year or longer. Anyhow just wondering what we can expect :)

Thanks and hope you're all doing well!


----------



## citrusfruit

Kim that's exciting! I can't make it out on that pic but I hope it does get darker tomorrow! 

I got this today. CD16. We BD on CD14 and will again tonight to keep up every other day. I would bet it will still be dark tomorrow and the next day and I will o on CD19 like usual! But we shall see, maybe it'll be a day or two early this month.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1037.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## happycupcake

Kim don't worry, I find I disappear for a few hours and there's about a million more posts here so it's easy to miss some lol

Curious, I do temp orally, yes. Temp went up today, I'm pretty sure I ovulated CD12 :) I'm used to having weird sleep so I'm also used to seeing rocky temps, so when little change happens it seems weird! 

Jessy, I suspect I will start testing stupidly early like 7dpo because I don't learn lol!
I know these early weeks are scary and seem unpredictable but the chances of anything being wrong are SO much smaller than the opposite. Also, the way I see it is like this: at the start, hormones are adjusting and during your luteal phase progesterone is usually responsible for many symptoms that make us think pregnancy. So, the further into pregnancy you are, the more your body will be adjusting and getting used to the higher levels of hormones, which may mean symptoms are less prominent or disappear. Plenty of women with healthy pregnancies don't see symptoms, or see some then they disappear, or they may see all of them. Some people see lots of symptoms and something goes wrong, so symptoms don't tell you a lot. They are one piece of the puzzle. Little clues at the start, sometimes. 
You don't have any pain or bleeding, and even if you did this doesn't mean something is wrong - I had pain, as in stopped me from walking pain, on one side during my fourth pregnancy (second child) and spotting/bleeding and he was fine, it was a cyst and the bleeding was put down to sex irritating my cervix. 
Hormones will also be responsible, in part at least, for how you are currently feeling emotionally. With regards to your pregnancy and the tragedy that happened in Manchester. Before, you may have been better able to separate yourself to a degree, but pregnancy makes you so emotional, things are so heightened that things become harder to cope with. You aren't an irrational crazy woman, as of course this kind of thing could happen anywhere to anyone, but the best way you can show your respect for those who have passed and show those awful excuses for humanity they are nothing more than just that, is to carry on with your usual life. Ignoring them is the most harmful form of attack against terrorists, because they want your thoughts and focus, they want the limelight and the more we refuse and stick our fingers up at them, the weaker they become. So, say a prayer for those who have passed on and those who are suffering, but continue on in your life because you have a beautiful child to be happy for and another on the way <3


----------



## happycupcake

Sander - you probably aren't imagining symptoms in your lp, progesterone can cause many of them which can be annoying! This is probably why you feel nauseous immediately after ovulating, the fast increase in progesterone can do that. It can make it hard to tell the difference between usual lp symptoms and pregnancy symptoms, but listening to your body and learning what's usual for you in a regular cycle will help.

Citrus - that's a lovely positive OPK! Is it usual for you to see a few days of positives?

Will add my chart, although it isn't interesting and I didn't pee on it lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1893.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## happycupcake

I hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## annio84

Kim, can't see anything but they can be so hard to pick up on camera early on. Really hope it gets darker for you.

Jessy, I know exactly what you mean. I can't stop thinking about it either and just kept crying yesterday


----------



## Daisies11

Citrus good luck with the bd, good you've agreed on a plan. Hope this is the month that catches the egg!

Kim, so excited for you! I hope it gets darker when you next test, keep us updated!

Jessy. I know how you're feeling re symptoms, I'm over analysing every little thing (or lack of!). How many weeks will you be at the private scan? 

And I totally agree about Manchester. This world is so scary and it makes me so fearful for what my kids are going to grow up in. The worst bit is that there doesn't seem to be an end to it. If only someone had a magic wand to make the world a happy place!


----------



## JessyG

Daisies i will be 8 weeks and 2 days! I am 4 weeks 5 days just now my ticker is off slightly.


----------



## happycupcake

This is easier said than done, but the way to fight terror is by not showing terror. If everyone were able to switch off, they wouldn't get the reaction they desire, therefore their control lost and zero point in doing what they do. The reason they keep on is because human nature allows us, and even encourages us to play into their game. It's a natural response to fear a threat, but remove the fear, you remove the threat because the threat loses its point. Their only goal is to control people by instilling fear. The only way to defeat them is to do the opposite of what we currently do, but like I said this is easier said than done. 
You can't force people like that to change, they have been brainwashed, probably from an early age, so they think their way is the right way and everyone else should conform. Since you can't change them, or the majority at least, I don't see any other way to beat them than to do the above. 
ISIS are pathetic. They lay claim to many attacks but can't back it up, they can't prove they did it, so it's clear then why they do it. And the whole virgins after they die reward makes precisely zero sense, since you haven't any sexual desires in the afterlife. What would be the point? You can't reproduce and this is the primary reason we have those urges. Their whole little group is pointless! Their beliefs are illogical. They don't deserve media attention and the less we give them, the less we promote fear, the less power they have


----------



## towwife14

Hope all of you ladies are doing well. According to my chart and CM I'm entering my fertile phase today. :happydance: We'll probably BD tonight and Saturday, as long as hubby doesn't bail out on me. Fingers crossed that he doesn't. Last night he sounded pretty sincere. 
I really don't think he means to push me off or reject me. I like to blame it on his job. He owns a towing company/repair shop, so he works very long, strange hours. Some days he'll leave the house at 7am and not return till the following morning because he's busy. :sad1:


----------



## towwife14

It still hurts when he pushes me off though.


----------



## Daisies11

Cupcake everything is so true what you said, we have to continue to live our lives and enjoy them. It really saddens me though. I went to concerts when I was a teenager to see pop bands and loved it, my parents would have waved me off to the bus stop or given me a lift and I'm sure they wouldn't have really worried. I was a good kid (in the most part) my friends were all good kids, they knew we were going to go off, watch a band we liked and have a good time together. It scares me to think that in 12 years time I'll have a 14 year old (same age when I started going to concerts) and what will his world be? Will I be able to rest easy if he goes to a concert, football match or the cinema? I hope so, because I want my children to be able to do the things I did and enjoyed, and don't want to restrict them from doing things because of fear of what could happen to them in the world, but how do you allow your most precious, cherished loved ones that freedom in a world where a small (thankfully) minority do such awful things?

On a different note, good luck with bd tow!


----------



## Sander

Just curious where you're all from? Everytime I log on it's like everyone's been so busy throughout the night! I'm from Canada, Pacific Time


----------



## JessyG

I have lost the plot. I bought another pregnancy test and took it. I have been saving a clearblue digi for sat as i want to see a 3+ before i will relax a bit. I dunno what cane over me i just bought a cheap one and took the test!


----------



## happycupcake

Daisies11 said:


> Cupcake everything is so true what you said, we have to continue to live our lives and enjoy them. It really saddens me though. I went to concerts when I was a teenager to see pop bands and loved it, my parents would have waved me off to the bus stop or given me a lift and I'm sure they wouldn't have really worried. I was a good kid (in the most part) my friends were all good kids, they knew we were going to go off, watch a band we liked and have a good time together. It scares me to think that in 12 years time I'll have a 14 year old (same age when I started going to concerts) and what will his world be? Will I be able to rest easy if he goes to a concert, football match or the cinema? I hope so, because I want my children to be able to do the things I did and enjoyed, and don't want to restrict them from doing things because of fear of what could happen to them in the world, but how do you allow your most precious, cherished loved ones that freedom in a world where a small (thankfully) minority do such awful things?
> 
> On a different note, good luck with bd tow!

If you think about it, there has always been a small minority of people committing the most awful crimes. Look at the sheer amount of serial killers there's been over time. I know terrorists attack groups and mass murder, but there has always been evil in the world, be it ISIS or Ted Bundy. There will always be someone. 
When I was a teen I would go out all hours by myself and when I think back now, I must have been crazy. There's risk around every corner, but you can't allow that to stop you or your children from living how you want to and being happy. The likelihood of you or your children being in one of those places at the wrong time is tiny. If we hide away because of things like this then they have won


----------



## happycupcake

JessyG said:


> I have lost the plot. I bought another pregnancy test and took it. I have been saving a clearblue digi for sat as i want to see a 3+ before i will relax a bit. I dunno what cane over me i just bought a cheap one and took the test!

How did the test look? I would wait to use the digi until you are 5 weeks


----------



## happycupcake

Sander said:


> Just curious where you're all from? Everytime I log on it's like everyone's been so busy throughout the night! I'm from Canada, Pacific Time

I'm from the UK :)

Why didn't I multiquote instead lol :dohh:


----------



## JessyG

It was as dark as the control line which was very dark aswell which i know is a good sign.

I should be 5 weeks friday so wanted to use it sat or sun! I need to fix that ticker of mine.


----------



## happycupcake

Yes I think that's a good plan. I love the elephant ticker, by the way. It's so pretty <3


----------



## citrusfruit

Where are you Kim?! How did it go today?!

I'm in the UK 

Jessy I don't blame you for testing I did absolutely loads with my first. I did stop when I ran out but I had quite a few lol.


----------



## towwife14

Sander said:


> Just curious where you're all from? Everytime I log on it's like everyone's been so busy throughout the night! I'm from Canada, Pacific Time

I'm from Virginia. Eastern Standard Time here. It's 4:12 in the afternoon and work is dragging..


----------



## curiousowl

Nice OPK citrus! Go get some! You too towwife &#128522;


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, I definitely said I felt pregnant during the TWW with my DD but I also said that last cycle and I definitely wasn't pregnant sooo.

I'm right near D.C. But currently we're visiting family in CA.


----------



## ladders

Hey ladies sorry iv been absent we are decorating the spare room so dd can move into it and out her cot and into a proper bed! It's been taking all my time uo last few days but nearly done. Wanted to get her in and settled before baby comes and I clearly have exceeded that as she has 9 months + plus an eternity of ttc to settle!

Cupcake I'm sorry about your daughter I'm sure it won't hold her or any of your children back, they have a fantastic rolemodel in yourself and they are cared for and loved, what more could they wish for!

And on your chart I think you have ov and my temps get artificially high when iv had a bad nights sleep!

Jessy I'm with you about Monday night, kept crying at work as i saw the pictures of the people missing and their family trying to find them. I think thing's like that affect me so much more now I'm a parent because I honestly don't think I could live if I lost my dd. I can't imagine how people are feeling now, it's horrendous and senseless and to target children and young people is beyond evil. I know we all say we are not afraid and we stand together but honestly i am afraid. Iv been nervous at going to busy place previously because of terror attacks and now i feel i don't want to take dd anywhere busy now.*

Kim I'm so so excited for you!!!! I can't see much but I'm on my phone and i know from when I took pics of my opks when faint they didn't show up on picture! Have you tested again today?

Citrus your opks look darker than mine at ovulation lol, hope the bd going well!!!

Sorry iv missed people out it's hard after a couple of days away!!! Love this group think we are the most talky of them all &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## towwife14

curiousowl said:


> Sander, I definitely said I felt pregnant during the TWW with my DD but I also said that last cycle and I definitely wasn't pregnant sooo.
> 
> I'm right near D.C. But currently we're visiting family in CA.


Curious we're so close to each other! That's so cool!


----------



## curiousowl

towwife14 said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Sander, I definitely said I felt pregnant during the TWW with my DD but I also said that last cycle and I definitely wasn't pregnant sooo.
> 
> I'm right near D.C. But currently we're visiting family in CA.
> 
> 
> Curious we're so close to each other! That's so cool!Click to expand...

Oh cool! We're on the MD side.

DH has been job hunting in CA for a while since both our families are here and we want to get DD near them.


----------



## towwife14

Oh wow, that's definitely a long move, but it will be good for DD and grandparents to be close. We're about 4 hours away from DC, but I've been though DC and MD with hubby for work. It's nice up there.


----------



## ladders

Curious i love that you have your chart in your sig I love stalking charts!!!

Towwife I'm sorry you have issues with dh sex drive. I don't often iniate sex as dh has a higher drive than me but if I do and he says no or doesn't respond I feel crap and struggle to sleep, think my neurosis gets the better of me. Think it's hard because people always think a man should always be up for it and that's not always the case


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I haven't read through yet but I will. This is today's test. I tried to get a picture of the line. It's still super faint but I can see it better today without squinting and turning it to look at different angles :haha: I'm still not convinced though. We'll see what tomorrow's test brings and then I'll see if I get excited or not. I really want to try the frer but I don't know how sensitive the curved ones are. The Pregmate ic's I'm using now are 25miu and I do see the line better today. I'm about to go get a haircut then I'll read through and reply. I just wanted to know if any of you could see the line too?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170524_153914_zpsy4t9jkss.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20170524_153717_zpsmexev1lq.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 12









IMG_20170524_153656_zpstclp5wmv.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## happycupcake

Who said they are from Virginia? I totally read that as vagina, I had to say lol

Ladders, thank you <3

Kim! I see it on those! The curved FRER is said to be 6.5miu.

Sorry but I had to... 
Look at your tweaked photo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1995.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1996.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1997.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## annio84

Kim I can see it on the two pictures with the ring so definitely darker than yesterday! Excited for you!


----------



## towwife14

I definitely see the line today, Kim! The frer picked mine up at roughly 2.5 weeks or so with the chemical I had last month! I would definitely give it a shot! :test:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

OMG Happycupcake! I see it so much better on the tweaked pictures! Thank you! &#10084;&#10084; 

Thank you, Anni and Tow! It's so hard not to get excited but I'm also scared. 

Dd walked in the bathroom right after I dipped the test and said "OMG mom you're pregnant?!?! " I said IDK yet, Sadie. That's what the tests are for lol she said "seriously mom look there's a second line on the new one! " 

So I looked and it was there! 

Should I try the frer in the morning or wait another day or two?


----------



## Sander

Congrats hopfl! (picking up your name is Kim? ;) )
Frer or not test again tomorrow and post more pics!

Cool to hear where everyone's from - so funny happy cupcake I was guessing you were from England but mostly because of your profile picture haha, I don't know why those seem so British to me, I have salt shakers like that &#55357;&#56860;

I was curious, I mentioned yesterday about getting a lower back ache which I guessed was O, but this morning saw EWCM again?? I mean maybe it was leftover from BD but I read that if you still have EWCM it means you haven't O'd yet, or is it possible if I did O yesterday I'll still have EWCM until the end of the 24 hour window?

Anyway just curious, thanks!


----------



## dustergrl

Sander, I'm from Southeast WI. 45ish minutes north of Milwaukee.

Kim, I don't see it but my fingers are crossed for you!

Ladies, sorry I'm absent but have been back and forth to my mom's with DS- mom has been slow-healing from the appendectomy. I've been spending my spare moments resting. Not to mention DS is teething and miserable. Life has been stretching me lately. I will try to catch up on the last 5ish pages tomorrow.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

That's OK, Duster. It's still super faint so hard to see. I'm sorry you're having a tough time right now. I hope things start to get back to as normal as possible soon for you. I hope your ds and your mom both start to feel better soon and you get as much rest as possible too. 

I forgot to answer earlier but I'm from Alabama. Technically Mobile Alabama but I actually live in a small town called Wilmer that's just outside the city of Mobile.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sander, yes my name is Kim. You're more than welcome to call me Kim &#128522; 

I sometimes have ewcm the morning after O day but it usually disappears by mid day or so. It's a possibility it's leftover from dtd last night too.

I'll definitely be testing tomorrow morning lol I may have to wait for second or third morning urine for the frer though because for some reason that's always more concentrated than fmu


----------



## curiousowl

I see it Kim! Definitely take the FRER tomorrow. I got decent positives on those when I was barely getting a super squinter on ICs.


----------



## curiousowl

Duster, so sorry! I hope things calm down soon and that your mom is feeling better soon. 

Ladders, I know! I love chart stalking. I have a couple of friends currently TTC who regularly send me their charts to check out and I love it, lol. My temps are kind of weird, they're still as high as my post-O temps! Weird. But it's early, I'm sure they'll drop soon.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

OK so I couldn't wait till the morning to test again :dohh: since I have so many tests.. Why not :haha: one is tweaked and the other is the original. These are the Walmart cheapie First Signal test. 

Edited to add: oh and it's 10:30pm here and the line is still there! Pic taken at the 5 minute mark. &#128561;&#128522;&#128522;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170524_220514_zps49pvog0m_edit_1495682051662_zpsbeei3dsa.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20170524_220514_zps49pvog0m.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

One hour later and it dried darker. I also tried to write 9dpo on it but the pen stopped working and I couldn't find a sharpie anywhere :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170524_232450_zpsuflabykw.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dustergrl

I could see it right away on this round, Kim!!!


----------



## JessyG

I see it on them all kim without even squinting!!! Ahhhh sooo exciting! Cant wait to see tomorrows test!


----------



## Sander

The first few I couldn't see but I can see it now! So exciting!!


----------



## ladders

Ahhh how exciting Kim I can really see it today! 9dpo as well that's really encouraging!


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh my gosh Kim, I see it!!! So exciting! I so hope you are our next bfp. 

Sorry you are having a hard time duster. Don't worry about keeping up, it's super hard sometimes.

Cupcake just realised I never commented about your daughters diagnosis. I'm sure she will feel secure in her family unit and grow up to be a kind and caring person, and really that is all that matters. We need difference in the world.

I think I might have o'd. Temp rise slightly this morning and had loads of ewcm yesterday. We obviously BD'd last night so that's CD14 and CD16 but I just feel we haven't done enough this month if I have o'd. I was aiming to start 5 days before o but think it will be a little early this month :-(


----------



## Daisies11

Kim I can totally see the lines on the last 2. It might be time to start getting excited!

Sorry to hear about your mum duster, hopefully she'll pick up soon. It must be really hard being there for her but having your own family & commitments too.

That sounds like you've got some bd in at the right time citrus, I wouldn't worry too much. Quality not quantity, right?!


----------



## ladders

Citrus I think if you have ovulated your timing will be perfect. The more I read the more it says the best days are the 2 prior to ovulation and you got that and day of so perfect!

I'm 6dpo now and just praying I get further than 8dpo before af comes. Really anxious about my luteal phase, so much so I don't mind if not preg but as long as my lp is a normal length!


----------



## curiousowl

No, I think that's great timing citrus! We were doing EOD when I got pregnant with DD so obviously I think it works ;)


----------



## JessyG

Me too citrus. Think you timing js spot on. Kim i am so excited to see todays test. 

Sorry about your mum duster. Hope she is on the mend. 

Ladders not long until you can start to test!!! 

I told my mum this morning. I wont tell anyone else until after 12 weeks scan but feel better about her knowing. I figured if anything were to happen id tell her anyway and it will be nice to have her to talk to about it etc


----------



## happycupcake

Duster I hope your mum recovers soon. You must be exhausted also!

Jessy that's a good idea, it's always good to have someone in real life to talk to as well :)

Kim, that test is obvious without any tweaking! They are definitely progressing! I think congratulations are in order :happydance: 

I hope everyone else is ok!

I don't have lines on my chart but I think it will do this tomorrow. Sure I ovulated CD12 with the positive OPK the day before and the pains I had that day
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1998.jpg
File size: 67.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

This is this morning's fmu test. I'm not seeing much but I'm hoping it's because my fmu sucks! It's always way more concentrated with smu and sometimes 3rd mu. I'll do another one when I wake up again after the kids leave for school. I got so excited after last nights test that I couldn't fall asleep :haha: so I'll test again in a few hours. 

Citrus, I think your timing is perfect! I wouldn't worry too much. I wasn't confident that we dtd enough either and now I'm getting faint lines! Fx the same thing will happen for you! 

Ladders, I think last cycle was just a one off cycle. I'm sure your lp will be back to normal this time. Fx you caught the egg! 

Happycupcake, It definitely looks like you have O'd! Is it normal for ff to not give you ch's? Didn't it do that last cycle too? I really hope you caught the egg too! 

I'm so excited to see everyone else's tests too! 

Thank you all for squinting with me and giving me hope! &#10084;&#10084; you all are amazing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170525_051652_zpsvbkfjtob.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh and for some reason my ring was putting off a glare so I found something with writing on it so the camera could focus on it. I also like the fact that it's a blue box so easier to see the color (especially on the First Signal test) it's a q-tip box lol


----------



## happycupcake

It's quite a bright, glaring photo but I can see it. I want you to hurry up and sleep so you can retest! Sometimes fmu isn't the best, someone put a link to CTP with a table of results for dpo and fmu, smu, evening... it was interesting how many saw better results later on instead of the traditional fmu we are always told to use.

Fertility Friend usually has by this point, but it's because my temps didn't immediately increase to what they usually would after ov I think. I tested this theory out and altered CD13 temp to 36.5 and it confirmed ov for CD12, so I think once I see another temp above this it will do


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ohhh OK. As long as you're sure you O'd, then that's fine. You also had perfect timing on dtd! I so hope we all get our bfp's! 

I'm also wishing the time away too haha! I keep looking at the clock but every time it's only 5 minutes past the last time I checked lol I'm waiting till 7:20 (when ds2 leaves for school. He's the last one to go) and it's only 5:50. I hope I will be able to sleep because if not then I'm going to have to hold my pee for a few hours and that's hard! Lol


----------



## happycupcake

I know! I am hopeless at holding my pee too. Reading makes me sleepy, perhaps try this?


----------



## curiousowl

Cupcake, I bet FF puts your crosshairs at cd13 tomorrow! I've suspected it's been off 1 day a cycle or 2.


----------



## citrusfruit

Cupcake, I was thinking the same that FF would say CD13 instead of CD12. But I do think it can be a day off when you consider the other signs. I've thought this many months.

Can't see much on that one Kim but looking forward to a later test!

Good idea to have told someone Jessy, I think I would do the same this time round. 

Ladders, I hope your luteal phase is long enough, will you test if you get to a certain point? 

I would say today's opk is almost but not quite positive so I'm not sure what that means. I don't think it is as dark as yesterday's, but my urine is definitely more diluted so will just keep up every other day until temp rise confirms.


----------



## citrusfruit

Cd17
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1086.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus didn't you have a positive OPK the other day? If you did, then I would imagine your surge is being slow to disappear but you probably have ovulated or are about to.

Yes it can be a day out. It has been a few times for me, it's also changed its mind much later in my cycle as well lol I'm sticking with CD12 as this seems most likely given all the signs. I think it's far more likely my sleeping pattern made temps wonky than anything else as I haven't ovulated later than CD12 for ages. In fact, I can only think of a single time since tracking my cycles that I did ovulate later, and this was only CD13 or CD14


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Fmu top dried and smu just about 3 minutes ago lol (I slept till 12:20!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170525_121815_zpscbnpy584.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## happycupcake

Much more obvious! What miu are they?


----------



## curiousowl

I think it's definitely getting darker!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

They say on the package insert that they are 25 miu. Do you ladies think I should do a frer? I saved the smu to ask you all and then do it lol


----------



## Daisies11

Yes, do it! Do it!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Here's the FRER! :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170525_125135_zps3wre5n8h.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20170525_125041_zpsk2ki8lbu.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh the upload sucks! It's definitely there and very pink! It's darker than I expected it to be!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Can you see it?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170525_125905_zpsyf2uvo3o.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ladders

That's really there Kim!!! Im so excited for you! What dpo are you now?


----------



## JessyG

I can i can!! And quite obviously too. Top one for sure. Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you Jessy and Ladders! I'm 10dpo today! I never expected to see a positive especially this early!


----------



## citrusfruit

Yes yes yes you are pregnant Kim!!!! It's so clear! I only went away for an hour and missed all this!! This thread is doing so well. Fingers crossed for you next ladders.

I had my first positive opk yesterday cupcake. Last cycle I had 3 in a row. Will see what tomorrow's brings or maybe do one later tonight but I think I have o'd. Sad we didn't get a little more BD in but who knew! Will start earlier next month and will prob o late.


----------



## Daisies11

Brilliant line, congratulations Kim! So many babies on the way. Great line for so early too.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Seriously though I'm so scared to keep getting excited. It's taken so long after the mc to finally get a bfp and now I'm terrified! 

On the other hand I keep trying to think positive. How should I tell dh? I'm going to wait till Saturday to do the other frer but I'll keep doing the ic's and first signal to see progression. I'm scared though!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you Citrus and Daisies. &#128522; 
Citrus, I still think you had perfect timing. I have noticed that I don't O till the day after a positive opk. So if you had a positive yesterday then today could be O day? 

Daisies, how are you doing?


----------



## Daisies11

I'm doing good thank you. Feeling nauseous fairly often and have had a couple of times where I've run to be sick but not done as there's been nothing in my stomach as I'm really off my food. The only things that I'm really enjoying are crisps, specifically cheese flavoured & chocolate. And I'm desperate for a big bowl of strawberries, will have to get some!

I hate the first tri though, so much uncertainty and you're also not wanting to shout the news about so trying to cover up feeling awful. I'm not wanting to wish my life away, but I'll be glad to get through the first tri and the scan and then I think I'll enjoy it all more.

Seems strange this time though because we're going to keep the gender a surprise (I think!) and so I feel like I've got this massive thing looming but I can't really do any preparation - we have all the big things already from last time and if we don't know the gender we can't do loads of shopping so it all feels a bit odd.

What do you think your due date will be Kim?


----------



## happycupcake

I thought they were 25miu. Blimey they are some amazing lines this early and your FRER! So pleased for you <3
I can't believe you have such good lines on those 25miu ICs! That's amazing! So many women don't see even a faint line on a 10miu IC until later! I'm stunned in a good way lol wow :happydance:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm very surprised too! I'm going to faint if there's two in there! Both my parents have a brother or sister with twins so I'm excited to see what shows on the scan when I have one. I won't make an appointment with my doctor until after my expected period day which is in 5 days. I was shocked when I saw the faint line yesterday on the ic's! I honestly wasn't expecting to be pregnant this time. 

Daisies, I'm sorry you're still having ms. I never got it with my first three but did with the one I lost last year so if I get ms again I'm going to be super nervous the whole first tri! I am definitely not off my food. I'm starving all the time and have no idea what I want so I literally eat everything til I find something to satisfy me. I have got to stop this or I'll be as big as the house by the time I deliver! That scares me! But I do usually tend to not want to eat at all in second and third tri so hopefully it'll be the same this time. The whole time we were ttc I kept saying if we ever get pregnant again then I'll want the gender to be a surprise. Nowwww not so much haha! I can't wait to start buying things on Amazon and Walmart.com. Ohhhh speaking of this, where can I find a clear blue digi with weeks estimator? I literally can't find it in the US anywhere! I found some in Canada and the UK. If I order from there will they be able to send it to me? Sorry for getting off topic. 

I have no idea on the edd because my cycles are so long. From lmp edd is Jan 31st from a week later (was trying to figure out a date and put it within normal range) the edd is Jan 19th. So I don't know. Maybe you ladies can help me out here? I'm 10dpo today but lmp was April 14th.


----------



## curiousowl

That's so clear Kim, congrats! It looks like my lines at 13dpo with DD so that's awesome!


----------



## happycupcake

I would imagine they will go by your lmp. I don't know where in the US you can find the CB digi with conception indicator, I heard lots of people finding it hard to find them. Have you tried eBay?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I did look on eBay but I only saw one and it was $45! I definitely won't be buying that one. The crazy thing is is was only ONE test in a very crushed up box! That price is insane.


----------



## towwife14

I'm not sure if they have a food lion near you, Kim, but I saw them there. I've also ran across them in Walmart!


----------



## towwife14

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Sander

Congrats Kim!
So curious, if you have time (and you happen to remember) could you do a symptom list for us? 
I'm asking because I know it sounds dumb but I've been having really small cramps in my lower abdomen all day today - I'm not really attributing it to anything since today is only 2DPO - but I'm curious if you felt any different early on?


----------



## dustergrl

Congrats Kim! Your line is definitely getting darker!

Daisies (I think? I hope?) I'm sorry the ms is difficult for you. But yay for team yellow/green! DS was a surprise and I loved it. All the stuff we have for him (bedding, etc) is gender-neutral, and so are most of the smaller-sized clothes. I liked it that way because honestly I don't want to rebuy this time around. It was so ridiculous though- when he was born, we got so many people who asked us "Wait, so you really *didn't* know if you were having a boy or a girl?" like we just kept it secret from them. Nope! Didn't know.

8dpo here and some uterine cramping the last couple days, but I have done some tests (not fmu; DS usually wakes me up to nurse around 5:30 and I pee before that and forget.) Stark negative, but who knows.

Mom's surgery pain is getting better but her digestive system is very off. Keeping fx that gets better soon, as she is supposed to go on vacation in a little more than a week. Thank you ladies for all the well wishes for her and me.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you Sander, and Duster! I'm shocked to say the least! 

Duster, I really hope your mom starts feeling better soon so she can go on her vacation and have a great time. I have also had some cramping. It's back again today but it stopped for two days and is now back. I'm hoping it's just babe settling in. Good luck on testing! I hope you're our next bfp! 

Sander, I'll do one for you. Maybe Jessy, Anni, and Daisies can do one too since every pregnancy is different? They may have had some symptoms I didn't and vise versa. 

Thank you, Tow! I don't have one near me. I've actually never heard of it lol but I keep checking Walmart and all the other stores near me to see if I can find one. I'll check the pharmacies and see tomorrow.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Congrats Kim!
> So curious, if you have time (and you happen to remember) could you do a symptom list for us?
> I'm asking because I know it sounds dumb but I've been having really small cramps in my lower abdomen all day today - I'm not really attributing it to anything since today is only 2DPO - but I'm curious if you felt any different early on?

I took a look at my FF chart from the month I got knocked up with DD and here's the big things: I had sore nips/nipple twinges basically the entire TWW, insomnia was another one that was pretty prominent the whole time. Abdominal twinges starting around 7dpo along with chapped lips (unusual for me). My sense of smell went into overdrive around 10dpo, and bloating and gas. Then nausea and exhaustion at around when I got my BFP at 13dpo. 

Maybe that helps!


----------



## Sander

Thanks curiousowl! I did a bunch of researching today and although lots of people seem to have symptoms early on, no one has really consistently similar symptoms until 8-10dpo (which makes sense I guess haha)
I'm probably just over thinking things - but still like to compare with others so thanks!! (And thanks for the suggestion Kim, appreciate it :) )


----------



## dustergrl

Soooo. Spoiler- TMI Alert


Spoiler
Streak of red blood in blob of creamy cm when I just wiped. IB? I had IB with DS. Lol I even took a picture of it.


----------



## curiousowl

Is it just me or is it forever until you get to try again after a BFN? Maybe it's just because I O on the later side with a short LP but this feels ridiculous. Like we're not even TTC. And I'm still 9-10 days from O.


----------



## JessyG

Oh my goodness the heat here is crazy. I could never love in a warm climate. As lovely as it looks its a nightmare to work and sleep in! 

I got my 3+ on a digi today! Woohoo. Kim i am impatiently waiting for todays test :haha:. Cupcake how many days left before testing begins? Citrus is that you now in the tww? How is everyone else?

Anni Daisies, how are you feeling?


----------



## happycupcake

Aw Jessy! So pleased you have your 3+! Is your ticker adjusted? It's fab seeing the digi get to that. Things are clearly heading in the right direction :)
I will probably start the poas craziness Sunday.

Yes, Kim! Another impatient person here too lol

I'm... I can't remember... CD16 and 4-5dpo today. Fertility Friend decided to pinpoint ovulation today, but at CD13 which I don't believe is correct. I usually ovulate CD11 or CD12, and on the day or the day after my positive OPK. My sleeping pattern is usually whacky but CD13 when my temp dipped instead of increasing as I expected it to, I had quite a decent night's sleep, so since I was more rested I'm putting my lower temp down to this and the fact I'm pretty sure I had my mouth open (I don't usually but have done a handful of times this cycle for some reason). Also, right after ovulation and in line with increasing progesterone I usually experience a day on the toilet accompanied by a panic attack, and this also happens nearer the start of af when progesterone is starting to disappear, so this I'm assuming is triggered by the hormonal changes as it's like clockwork each cycle. All the symptoms and signs add up to ovulating CD11 or CD12, it doesn't make any sense for CD13 and the app is basing this from my temps. Anyway I did manual override because I'm sure it has it incorrect, but I will keep in mind it's possible it's right, though I think it's unlikely.
My chart...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2027.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Daisies11

Duster I hope your mum carries on improving and gets to go on her holiday, I'm sure that would do her good too. And exciting on the possible ib, I hope it is!

Sander, I can't really say that I had any symptoms this time round. I know I had some cramps at I'd guess 7/8 dpo, and I totally took them for period pains. The only other things I had were a metallic type taste in my mouth from probably 3 dpo until about 5 weeks pregnant. And the day I got my bfp on the way to work in the car I felt a tiny bit nauseous and had to have a chewing gum to stop the feeling. I was totally convinced it wasn't my month though, so anything else I would have dismissed as me imagining it!

Curious, I agree after bfn and when af appears it feels like forever till you can start trying again. You feel a bit lost like you're just waiting for time to pass by. Ttc isn't easy at all.

Glad you got your 3+ Jessy! I'm feeling ok thanks, just lingering nausea and not wanting to eat anything. I'm normally an animal where food is concerned, I'll be eating one meal and thinking of the next, but at the moment, next to nothing sounds good.

When are you going to test cupcake if you're 5 dpo now? Looking forward to seeing some more tests from you ladies.

Hope you're all ok.


----------



## happycupcake

Daisies, I am tempted to test today but there wouldn't be any point. I'm pretty sure I'm 4dpo, although 5dpo would likely be the most I would be. So I'm thinking Sunday, I should be at least 6dpo which is still stupidly early but the irrational part of my mind says "well, you could have ovulated CD10, as you usually see a dip at ovulation or the day before, so it's possible", although having a positive OPK after ovulation is less likely. Still isn't impossible, I have had a positive OPK on the day and the day after looking at my charts. But I have to keep reminding myself that these are unlikely scenarios and the chances of seeing a positive test that early anyway are minimal, even if I was a day ahead of what I think. I like to look at all sides of the argument with everything, whether it's ttc or something else


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Duster, I'm so sorry! I forgot to do the symptoms by dpo! 
1-3 dpo-I had slight cramping with my cervix high soft and simi open which confused me. I was starting to wonder if I tried to O again but didn't. I always get sore nipples the day of O and sore boobs immediately the next day but this didn't happen til finally at 3dpo. I also started to get headaches around 3dpo that continues to now. 
4-6 dpo-massive cramps especially on my left overy area. Like literally to the point where dh and I were thinking ectopic pregnancy! But this settled down around 6dpo I also had a few bouts of nausea which I never get. I usually don't get ms at all with my pregnancies except the last one that ended badly last year. 
7-8 dpo-I noticed that my boob's were MUCH more sore than usual and actually had soreness on the sides like under my arm pits. That was very unusual. I still have this today. I was also soooo sleepy from these days till now. Like I always have trouble sleeping but I was easily falling asleep and almost sleeping all day while the kids were at school which is not normal at all. I also started to get very hungry at this point and I literally haven't stopped eating yet lol 
9-10 dpo-9dpo morning I noticed a slight second line but it was so faint I called it a bfn. That same day about 3pm when dd got home from school I took another one and she walked in the bathroom and said right away that there was a second line! There was and it's been getting darker since then. I woke up with cramping again yesterday at 10dpo.
11dpo today and I woke up with 3 acne spots on my face! &#128561; I never get acne! So I'm hoping this is a sign it's a girl because the same thing happened with dd. IDK what else yet since its only 5:45am lol 

Jessy, Yay for 3+! I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to find a digi and do one! I have two that say pregnant or not pregnant but I'm waiting to do those till this weekend or early next week since I don't think they are as sensitive as the tests I'm taking now. I can't wait to go looking for a week's estimator today! And it has been soooo hot here that I've been staying inside! I usually like the heat but it's been like 100 degrees here with massive humidity. It's awful lol 

Happycupcake, I'm sorry I have no idea about charts but to me your chart looks great! Lol I'm so excited to see your tests! 

Curious, I know exactly how you feel! I didn't O till cd31 this time! It's frustrating having to wait to O! 

Daisies, I'm pleased to see you're doing well. Are you having any other symptoms besides ms and being off your food? 

I just took another test then typed this. I'm going to take a picture now and post it.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I think you can see it better on the blury one but top is fmu bottom is last nights dried. Edited to add : Excuse the pen marks. Ds2 decided to draw a heart on my "picture box" lol even though it's a q-tip box and he has no idea what I'm taking pictures of haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170526_060134_zpsnrxb1mgn.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20170526_060204_zps24qzatd7.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## happycupcake

Ooo exciting! Definitely darker today, should dry darker too :happydance:

I know the sore boobs thing, at the sides. This was a sign for me before in previous pregnancies and I had this with the cycle previous to my current cycle as well. Usually they are sore during my lp but they aren't usually sore at the sides as well, this has always been a sign for me


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I didn't notice it with my previous pregnancies. I just knew my boob's were sore. This time it was so obvious. Like if dh would grab my boob's I would tell him to stop. Any other time I don't mind lol but they hurt so bad and still do. 

I honestly can't believe how much darker it's getting so quick. I'm sure it'll be darker later today because my fmu sucks lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sooo can you ladies please help me figure out my due date? My lmp was April 14th but I'm 11dpo today. I can't figure it out with my cycles being so long and O'ing so late

Edit: I found it! I'm 3w5d and edd is February 4th!


----------



## bassit25

Congrats Kim and hopfl4 that is amazing news this thread is on fire 

Citrus we must be roughly the same time so got a test buddy he he 

Duster hope mums well and good sign with ib had that with my ds 

Daisy happycup cake jessy how are u all doing hope this first trimester is good to u nothing worse then feeling sooooo bad

Ladders towwife and everyone how are u all how's your jorney

Possitive opk yesterday so really please to know cycles and ovulation have returned quickly after implant was my birthday yesterday so was a lovely present today myself knowing that I could be in for a chance sooner then I thought but this is only first full cycle so at least I've got so points of reference


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I'm pleased you found out since my mind is so confused I can't figure anything out lol

Bassit, I'm not in any tri lol it's hard to keep track of everyone!
Good you have had a positive OPK, things are heading in the right direction then! Do you temp as well? Oh, and happy birthday for yesterday :)


----------



## bassit25

Happy cupcake so sorry I not that great at keeping up really thought you had announced well U never know u could be and not know fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## ricschick

Hi can I join happycupcake pointed me in this direction. 
I'm 33 ttc no6 just got a + opk after having a mmc so keeping my fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## happycupcake

Lol don't worry, it is hard to keep track of everyone! I doubt it, but we will see :)


----------



## happycupcake

ricschick said:


> Hi can I join happycupcake pointed me in this direction.
> I'm 33 ttc no6 just got a + opk after having a mmc so keeping my fingers and toes crossed!!

Yay! Was hoping to see you here soon :happydance: so good you have a positive OPK too! :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi Rics! Welcome! 

Happycupcake, I kept trying to figure it out in my head but it just wasn't working haha!  I finally found a website that calculates from O day so that's what I used. The other websites kept saying I am 6weeks today because of my lmp but I know that's not right because I know I O late lol so 3w5d sounds right to me. Although I would love to be 6 weeks already!


----------



## dustergrl

Welcome rics!

Yay Kim! DS is 2/2!


----------



## JessyG

I know what you mean kim mine was 5 days ahead because of my lmp but because i o on cd20 i knew i was only 3wks3days when i got my bfp. 

Arg bit of a disaster my mum is away on holiday the day of my scan and she was gonna watch DD. She said she will cancel as its only going with her brother to his house in portugal but i dont let her cancel, she never goes on holiday so will be amazing for her. Nkw i need to find someone else or we take her with us but i really dont like that idea.


----------



## JessyG

Hi ricschick!


----------



## JessyG

Crisis avoided. I managed to change my scan date to 11th June so ill only be 7+2 but should still see if its a viable pregnancy right? Thats only just over 2 weeks!


----------



## Sander

Thanks Daisies and hopfl! And congrats Jessy on your 3+, and hopfl on more positive hpt's!

I'm 3dpo today and have to say other than tiny little abdominal cramps (which honestly could be anything) the one thing I'm noticing is very different is I can't drink more than one glass of wine without feeling like I'm going to throw up - our plan for the TWW was not to drink till it's pink but more like drink until implantation was possible haha. Anyhow normally (before TTC) I can easily hold down 5-6 glasses of wine on a wilder night, but for 2 days in a row I can have a small glass and then have to pour the rest back into the bottle because I feel so sick. Super weird. 

How are you feeling happycupckae? If you're 4dpo we're almost the same in our TWW. Tempting to test early I'm sure! Im going to try and hold off because I know if the line is too faint DH won't believe it haha. Need a dark line!!


----------



## ladders

Hey ladies hope your all well! Kim I'm loving the progression on your ic's! Im so excited for you! How long have you been try again? Are you happy for me to add you to the front bfp page or would you like to wait a bit? Don't want to do anything to upset you &#128522;

Duster your spoiler is very exciting! And nothing is ever tmi! Are you planning on testing anytime soon?

I'm good thanks bassit I'm just praying I don't come on on Sunday as ff predicting as it wants to give me a 8day lp again! Really hoping the supplements work or was just a whacky cycle. 

So I'm 7dpo today and trying to fight the urge to test!!! Ugh it's so early but I can't help it what's wrong with me lol

Oh jessy sorry nearly forget whoop whoop on the 3+ can't get more confirmation than that!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Wow you girls have been busy chatting away!! Let's see what I can remember!

First, welcome to ricschick, ttc no6! You are a better woman than me!! How do you keep up with them all?!

Bassit yes we should similar but I am still waiting for my temp rise to confirm o. I've had a positive opk a couple of days ago but my temp actually dipped this morning. Funny thing is, EWCM was abundant the day after the positive opk and has now dried up so I definitely think I have o'd, just the temps are confusing. Will try to dtd tonight to cover all bases.

Ladders you are doing well not to have tested yet! When will you? And duster, when are you testing? The possible IB sounds good, what dpo did that happen on?

Jessy so great about the 3+! Has it set your mind at ease at all? And Kim! Those lines are getting darker, lovely to see!

Think that is all I can remember, looking forward to seeing some more tests in the next few days ladies.


----------



## curiousowl

Yay for O bassist!

Welcome Rics!

Hope, mine was a mess too with DD since I O'd cd28. 

Jessy, definitely! We saw a heartbeat at 6w.


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy, yes you should be able to see your baby by then. I had a scan at 5+6 and we saw a tiny blob with a heartbeat flickering away. My cycles were like clockwork 28 days each time so I was sure of my dates and the scan measurements added up to the same so you should be fine unless you aren't sure of dates.

Sander, my husband is the same. Although I have showed him so many faint tests I'm slowly coaching him to linespot lol 
I will start Sunday I think, in case I'm a day further, which I doubt, but my patience won't hold out longer I don't think!

Ladders, when will you start testing?

Citrus our temping/other ovulation signs sound similar! My temp did the same but it was in line with me getting more sleep so I think this was why. If I had had the rubbish sleep I'm used to I think my temp would have increased instead. 
This will also be our sixth child (between us, we both had children before we met), so quite a houseful lol!

Duster your spoiler sounds promising!

I don't have anything interesting to report other than we got home from walking the dog on the beach a short while ago. Trying to get everyone settled now which is late but it's so nice walking on the beach early evening when it isn't so hot and busy! The dog enjoyed herself, as did the children! They all had an ice cream when we got home. On the way home when we went to Tesco to buy them, our youngest son who is autistic and doesn't quite grasp everything, attempted to eat an orange with the skin on still... bless him lol


----------



## curiousowl

Ohh, I remembered that in like 3 days I can reasonably start peeing on OPKs. At least that'll make me feel like I'm doing something!


----------



## ricschick

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. Congrats on the bfp's!!
And yes they definitely keep me on my toes lol. X


----------



## towwife14

Sorry everyone, I've been MIA for a few days. It's that pre-holiday rush at work. They're keeping me on my toes. Now, let me see what I can rember from all that I just read.. 

Congrats on another darker test again, Kim! 

Good luck at your first scan, Jessy! Glad you we're able to get that worked out. 

Sander, I hope that's a good sign for you. A friend of mine said her first sign of pregnancy was that she couldn't drink without feeling like she was going to throw up. 

It sounds like we have the same poas addiction, ladders! ;) Hopefully those supplements worked for you. You'll have to let us know. 

Curious, I hope the next few days fly by for you! 

Welcome, Rics! 

As for me, I've been using Ovia to track my cycle all month. It was predicting my O day to be tomorrow, but after I entered in my symptoms this morning (CM type, cramping, etc.) it decided my O day was this past Wednesday. I'm not complaining since we just happened to dtd that night, but I think we'll give it one more shot tomorrow night just in case. Since yesterday I've had a terrible headache, and mild cramping. I'm really tying to not symptom spot, but I'm realizing just how hard the tww is going to be. 

Hope anyone else that I may have missed is doing well!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I just read through but can't remember what I read! Lol seems like a lot of us are like this now. Hopefully it's a good sign for the rest of you!! I can't wait for more tests to analyze the faint bfps that are coming. I just know they are! 

Jessy, Yay for a scan! Yes you should be able to see the heartbeat. I saw it with all of my pregnancies at 6 weeks so you should be good by then. 

Sander, now that you mentioned it, I totally forgot about the wine dh bought on Mother's Day! I had a half a glass because I couldn't finish it. It did make me feel a little nauseous but also I was buzzing off a few sips! (I'm a lightweight anyway but come on, a few sips?!) so I'm hoping this is a good sign for you!! Fx!! 

Ladders, I want to take the digi first and once it says pregnant in clear words then yes please put it on the front page! With my lines, do you ladies think the digi will show now? It's not a week's indicator because I can't find one around here. I didn't get to go to the pharmacies today but I'm sure I will tomorrow. I think last cycle was a fluke and you'll be fine this time with the vitamins you're taking. Also, I probably could have got a positive on the evening of 8dpo since that's when my sample is best. Soooo I say test! &#128521;

Citrus, I hope you get your ch's tomorrow so you'll know for sure! Fx this is your bfp cycle! 

Happycupcake, walking on the beach sounds amazing! I love walking on the beach but it's way too hot right now for that here and I'm still too sleepy all the time haha I would be exhausted for sure! I can't wait to analyze your test too! I'm hoping this is also your month! 

Curious, good luck on testing soon! Fx! 

Rics, my three keep me busy so I could only imagine six! Lol that's awesome! 

Tow, thank you and good luck! Dtd tonight anyway just in case lol 

Duster, Ohhh that sounds promising! Good luck!! When will you test?! 

Sorry if I missed anyone. I had to scroll up the page and re-read all the posts that are on this page haha 

I'm 11dpo today and tests are getting darker which is great! I'm nervous because I've been cramping still and when I went to wipe earlier (I know there's no tmi here thank goodness lol) but there was this long stringy sticky yellow/creamy/white-ish cm that was on the tp. There wasn't any blood thank God! So my question is what was it and do you think a digi will show pregnant now? Like tonight?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Wellll... I'm impatient :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Ladders, if you don't mind, you can add me to the front page bfp's now! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170526_194254_zpsylzzwaoj.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats Hopfl! There's no questioning that one!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you, Curious! I'm very surprised it showed up. I literally had to pee every 30 minutes today lol so I took the test with no hold! Like I just peed 30 minutes before the test. I'm actually very happy I'm having to go so much lol that's usually the first symptom for me.


----------



## citrusfruit

Yayyy congrats Kim! What a lovely word to see.

Still no temp rise here. I'm quite confused about o this month as all my CM/libido has dried up and it was really strong earlier in the week, when I got a positive opk. I got negatives after the positive as well unlike last month. So I really don't know! I hope I haven't failed to ovulate after the surge. Everything apart from my temp suggests o have o'd already though. Oh well, will just keep BD every other day for a bit longer. We aren't doing too badly with it as we didn't start too early.


----------



## citrusfruit

Here's my chart. I guess if temp goes up again tomorrow CD18 could be o day.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1090.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## curiousowl

I agree citrus, I think if you have a couple more high temps, cd18 could be it. Otherwise, it definitely is possible to have a surge and not O and then O later (I think I mentioned that happened to me the cycle I got pregnant with DD) but hopefully your temps will show that's not the case!


----------



## ladders

Congrats Kim it's so nice to see the word! Added you to the front page &#128522;

So I tested today and bfn &#128532;&#128532; I don't know why but I was really expecting to see a line, I kinda feel like I should be pregnant I know that's stupid. Anyways I'll post it but there's nothing to see &#128532;


----------



## ladders

8dpo
 



Attached Files:







20170527_084917.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Sander

Congrats hopfl! And sorry ladders, but it's still so early! Try again in a couple of days :) 
Thanks everyone for your input, will keep you updated as TWW continues. Suddenly had an extremely stressful situation come up this aft. Thankfully DH was able to handle it for me but I was I super stressed it was going to negatively affect everything. Had to remind myself teenagers get pregnant like this all the time and their babies are fine haha. Anyhow it's all good now!

Can't believe it's only been 3/4 days feel like the TWW is forever haha. Good job to all of you who've been through it many times!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, huge congratulations on your digi! :cloud9:

Citrus, I think ovulation happened CD18 going by your temps and OPK. I wouldn't be too concerned with ewcm, sometimes it doesn't happen. I think part of the reason Fertility Friend hadn't confirmed ovulation is because there are quite a few temps missing, so it's had to guess what your temps were up to on those days. If your temps had stayed low before, followed by the increases you have had it would be easier for it to have a good insight, but obviously it wouldn't have mattered anyway if you haven't ovulated until CD18. It helps to give you a good picture of things though and easier for the app to figure out your cycle. I do think CD18 is most likely.

Ladders, I'm sorry about your test, but it's so early you have plenty of time to see a positive! 

Oh and Kim, yes I know what you mean about heat, I don't like it. It's been quite hot here but probably significantly cooler than where you are! Yesterday was about 25c I think, and that was plenty, I wouldn't want it warmer than this. This is why we walk the dog during the early evening, once it's cooled down outside, it's far more comfortable and enjoyable! The dog loves tearing up and down the sand lol

So I'm also impatient and tested anyway, despite the fact I know I won't see anything. However, I was curious to see if this batch of ICs would give me lines anyway, which they did. I find these ICs so weird, sometimes they do give meaningless lines and sometimes they don't. I don't know whether it's related to where one is in their cycle. I may as well post a photo, so anyone who sees a similar line can see what I mean, because I know many see these and it gets their hopes up! Obviously if anyone does see something like this early on it doesn't mean it won't progress to a proper line at some point, but it's good to weed out the false lines from the potential genuine lines :)

The line was visible within the timeframe, so it isn't an evap, it's simply a stupid line that seems to appear frequently on these One Step ICs. It's skinny and grey, and obviously unless I ovulated freakishly early and my chart is completely wrong, then it is way too early to see a positive because the likelihood of anything implanting AND my body having the time to process any hormone into my urine is virtually non existent at 4-6dpo (I think I'm 5dpo, as you can see on my chart)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2121.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2123.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2122.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2130.jpg
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## citrusfruit

Yep I recognise these lines cupcake. The ones that made me think I was pregnant first cycle of using these! Thank you for posting, even though I know better now, it's still helpful to have a reminder so I don't get excited if I see one. I'll be interested to see what the early line does look like on these tests if one of us does conceive this cycle (or any cycle really!) 

Thanks for your input on my chart. I will try to do better next month with the temps. I can never be bothered remembering to take them until it's the important time!

Sorry for bfn ladders. It is early but it still sucks to see.


----------



## ricschick

citrus good luck and don't worry about ewcm too much I hardly get any!

ladders something is catching my eye when I look on my phone!!

happy they are very convincing lines!!

kim congrats!!! got to love a digi!!! 

I tested again this morning with an opk and it was still positive so do I still class today as 1dpo and stop testing or do I continue to test and wait til it turns neg. I stopped testing with my last pregnancy so not sure if that is normal for me or not?!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you ladies! I'm so happy. I'm super emotional and crying at the smallest things lol I actually got tears in my eyes because Ladders and Happycupcake didn't have a positive test... Gotta love the extra hormones lol I woke up nauseous when I got up with dh for work. It's been about an hour so it's pretty much gone now. Is this too early for ms? I'm 3w6d today and 12dpo. 

Citrus, if you remember, I did the same thing with this cycle! All my pre O signs disappeared after the day I thought I O'd but all came back except the hypersensitive sex drive. I never did get that back but I knew I didn't O till I finally woke up with sore nipples a week later and knew that was O day. I'm sorry you're having a weirdish cycle and hope you have O'd on cd18 and don't have to wait till cd31 like I did! Good luck you're doing great on the bd sessions so you're covered either way. 

Ladders, I'm sorry I didn't see anything yet and also sorry that you feel bad about it. It's still super early and remember I didn't get a positive till 9dpo. 

Happycupcake, I'm sorry yours wasn't a true positive either. &#128542; you're only 5dpo though and like I said to ladders I didn't get a positive till 9dpo and in the evening at that. 

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone. I just can't remember what all I read lol I'm sure I'll make another post if I remember or see it again


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh Rics, the cycle before this one I had 2 days of positive so I counted the day after the second positive as O day. I usually have a 18 day lp but that cycle it was a 16 day lp so I guess I could have counted the first day of the positive as 1dpo and my lp would have been normal. I'm sorry that doesn't help at all but I just thought about it when you mentioned it lol did you have any other O signs? Any cramps? Wake up to sore boobs or nipples? (sorry we don't really have tmi in here haha) oh and I just realised that I would probably never ask another woman if her boob's or nipples are sore irl lol! Unless maybe it is my sister then I'd be asking all kinds of weird stuff (sorry totally off topic. I'll shut up now lol)


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus I hope you didn't feel I was criticising you, I think it sounded like I was but I'm rubbish at sounding how I sound in my mind, and I too frequently sound blunt in my posts! I think it's common for people to leave temping until later on, but the app does a better job when you temp throughout. Also, if there were any issues with your follicular phase, you would have a better idea of this if temping consistently from CD1 onwards. I can see your logic, as you want to know when you ovulate so the other times seem irrelevant, but the app doesn't see this and prefers whole cycles to go by. 
If you don't have any hormonal issues then it's likely it doesn't matter as much, but it may take the app longer to detect ovulation, possibly, because it wants the lower follicular phase temperatures to compare to luteal phase temps, if this makes sense?

Kim lol bless your heart. I know what you mean though, I was always super emotional (and also a right bitch at times) during pregnancy! It plays games with your emotions. I even cried at stupid TV shows, I can't remember what, but definitely wasn't something I would usually do.
I think you can get morning sickness at any point. I was lucky with the boys and avoided it mostly but with our daughter it hit me about a week after we discovered we were expecting her I think. I don't know precisely where I was since I hadn't had a period since having given birth twelve weeks previous to that, but I saw a CB digi 3+ immediately with her. 

Those are convincing lines, if I hadn't seen them in literally every single cycle so far! When I first saw them I believed they were real, but after it happened a few cycles I came to the conclusion they meant zilch! And then I saw many others seeing the same lines too, which also didn't mean anything. It's quite frustrating.

Oh, and Rics, I agree with Kim on this. I have had a couple of days with positive OPKs and always count the most recent positive as the 'true' positive as it seems more logical. Although, it's completely possible to ovulate on that day too, I usually ovulate the day of the positive or the day after (which is why I changed my chart).

Kim, you do crack me up lol I feel like doing a survey in town of all the women, do you get sore boobs and nipples when you ovulate...? I think I may hand out a questionnaire along with the flyers lol


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I don't think you were criticizing citrus about the temps... You weren't talking to me but thought I'd share my 2 cents lol 

Hahaha that would be hilarious. I would answer! Hell I'll probably stand there and talk about all things "gross or inappropriate " about ttc lol but not everyone is happy to talk about it haha 

I was actually in Walmart yesterday buying more first signal tests and the lady at the pharmacy said she and her wife are ttc. I asked a few questions but Mannn I wanted to ask about sore nipples after O and ewcm and all that stuff but she seemed a little uncomfortable so I just changed the subject and left lol I didn't even ask the questions I wanted to haha


----------



## happycupcake

Lol! I know I'm the same! I think inappropriate may be lost on us both ;)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Lol! Yeah I think so too lmao


----------



## citrusfruit

Cupcake I allllways think that I have offended people but honestly it didn't even register so I think we probably think it too much. I used to temp everyday but since I know my cycle more I just can't be bothered!


----------



## dustergrl

citrus, that was midnight between 8dpo and 9dpo. As for your cycle, I am not the one to ask lol! I think I O later in my cycle than 24 hours after surge. When we conceived DS it had to have been around CD 17 or 18.

rics, that could be normal- things can change pp.

Yay Jessy and Kim! So happy for you!

Good luck curious and rics!

ladders, you and me both. I tested this morning and bfn. I'm 10dpo today and slightly discouraged. Probably won't test again unless af doesn't show.

Sorry if I missed anyone. This has been moving so fast!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Duster, I'm sorry you didn't see anything yet. Don't get discouraged though because you're still super early. You have time! Fx you get your bfp!


----------



## dustergrl

On and off old blood spotting/tinted cm, only when I wipe. This is SO similar to what happened with ds. So we'll see. I'm like two days away from af being due but this isn't how I usually start.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ohhh that's exciting it's the same as your Lo! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Daisies11

Yey for the digi Kim!

Sorry on the bfn ladders but like others have said, it's still mega early, lots of time yet.

And again, sorry bfn so far duster but the signs seem promising, hoping it turns bfp for you!


----------



## ladders

Rubbish you had a bfn too duster, your spotting sounds super promising though so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Do you think you'll test again soon?

Thanks ladies I'm hoping is just too early, it's just I feel different like yesterday I couldn't handle the shower as it was making my nips feel funny and I keep having things make me gag like earlier dd banana was over ripe and it made me retch. Maybe just overthinking things, my temp did go up agaib today so hoping it stays that high!


----------



## ladders

My chart
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170527-192933.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## citrusfruit

You chart looks really good ladders. Fingers crossed for another high temp tomorrow. Will you keep testing every day now?


----------



## ladders

Yes unfortunately citrus i think I will lol! I'd love to wait till I was a few days over af but just don't have the willpower! When do you think you'll wait until?


----------



## citrusfruit

Really not sure ladders, will wait and see if o is confirmed first. Probably around 9dpo but it depends how it falls. I like to test on a day where I have the day to myself rather than a day before work when it is a rush. 

Will check in on you tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## Sander

Hey guys,

So I had a question and wanted to see if any of you guys had an answer - a lot of people report having sore bb's super early on (1-6DPO), but if you haven't implanted yet then what's causing that? Is it just progesterone? I guess I'm wondering because it's such a common opinion that it's impossible to have pregnancy symptoms until you've implanted and actually produce HCG, but does your body really not change at all until that point? I guess I just figured that something would have to change chemically if an egg was fertilized successfully. 

Any ideas?


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, your chart looks good! Hopefully you have a positive test soon :)

Sander, progesterone can and does for some women cause symptoms which can be mistaken for pregnancy. Coming off birth control can do the same too. I think when an egg is fertilised it starts producing tiny amounts of hCG but this isn't detectable until after implantation and even then it takes time for your kidneys to filter it out into your urine for a pregnancy test to show positive. Blood tests will always show positive before a urine test. 
So, unless implantation has taken place, it's the progesterone causing symptoms. This doesn't mean though, that implantation won't happen at some point a few days later. But this is why women say they feel symptoms so much earlier than they should do, because of the usual lp side effects. Some women don't see any, some do, and some won't but then later on will do, this is the case for me as I didn't used to see anything in my lp until fairly recently


----------



## ricschick

Ladders I'm no expert but your chart looks good!! Fx!!! 

Hopefully in the next few days we will have a few bfp!! 

Hopfl lol ask away!!! Yes funnily enough today my nipples are very sore!! Like my night shirt hurts them!! And I get quite sore and tender down there before ov and I tested again this afternoon and it was dark but lighter than the control so a negative and my cramps have gone now so fx!!!!


----------



## Sander

Thanks happycupcake! I keep thinking oh I don't have any symptoms but it's only 4dpo so it's reassuring that either way I shouldn't be feeling anything :) Maybe in the next few days! Planning on starting to test on Thursday which would be 9dpo because I don't think I could wait much longer haha


----------



## happycupcake

Sander, implantation doesn't usually happen for a week or more after ovulation, with the most usual day being 9dpo, but obviously everyone/every pregnancy is different so it can happen earlier or later. It would be unlikely to see a positive test before 7dpo at the earliest, though, so you wouldn't see genuine pregnancy symptoms before


----------



## curiousowl

Kim, with DD I didn't get a positive test until 13dpo and had MS starting 2 days later at 15dpo sooo.... idk, but I don't think it's too early. 

Along those same lines, no one count themselves out at 9dpo! There is still plenty of time. 

Rics, do you temp? That's really going to be late the only way of exactly pinpointing the day you O'd. Or they do have ovulation double check tests that can confirm, but eve they can't exactly pinpoint the day, just tell you that you O'd. 

Those sound like good signs duster and ladders! Ladders, your chart looks good.


----------



## curiousowl

I've never had sore nipples at O time! So interesting. I had no idea that was a common thing.


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, I've read through and caught up with everything but I have no chance of actually replying to everyone so...
Kim congrats on the Bfp!

Welcome ricschick.

Ladders, 8dpo is pretty early.

I think that's all I can manage. I feel like I'm walking round in a daze. I was on call for stroke team yesterday at work and kept doing stupid things like pushing a&e trolleys and stuff! Plus I literally have no idea what I'm doing half the time. I'm sure baby brain didn't set in so early before. It could also be the heat and the nausea!

Someone asked about symptoms earlier on. I've been thinking about it and the only things this month were cramping at around 8/9dpo and a tiny streak of blood in my cm on 8dpo. I had that last month as well though and bfn. What finally made me test, other than the crazy obsession was having one glass of prosecco and then waking up feel dreadful the next morning.


----------



## citrusfruit

My temp rose again this morning, yay!! So only managed 3 BDs but hopefully the timing was ok. I'm not sure of o date so I'm saying 2-4 dpo today. Nice to be in the tww again but not feeling super hopeful again as would have liked to have got 1 more BD in! 

Crazy as it sounds though I am already symptom spotting as I have a bit of an upset tummy today. Probably completely unrelated!

How did you get on with this mornings test ladders?


----------



## ladders

Good about your temps citrus at least you can relax now knowing your defo in the 2ww and I think your timing was great!

Tested again this morning and bfn! Kept thinking something was catching my eye but think either an evap or just seeing the strip as defo no colour to it. Just hoping I don't come on till next week so I have a decent lp


----------



## happycupcake

Anni, I have a memory like a neon fish on a regular day and am always in a daze, so hopefully this is some consolation lol
I didn't remember to add yesterday after someone mentioned alcohol making them feel urgh. When pregnant with our youngest son, we got married four days after we found out we were expecting him and I had a small glass of sangria on our wedding day, which I usually love, but I could barely drink a sip of it as it made me feel gross. I think when pregnant our bodies are fabulous at making sure we are as put off the things it feels we shouldn't have and those we definitely shouldn't have because when pregnant with my first I was smoking, but I quickly couldn't stand it which made quitting cold turkey super easy! Coffee too - I always go off coffee when pregnant. I don't think there's anything wrong with a little caffeine when ttc or pregnant, but my body clearly doesn't like it! 

Citrus, pleased your temps rose today! I think another day of elevated temperature and the app will pinpoint ovulation. 
It may be the increase in progesterone giving you that. I find I get the same thing a few days after ovulation, then I will be fairly constipated, and then when hormones start changing in preparation for af I get the opposite. Some are sensitive to these changes.

Ladders, do you have a photo you can post?

I have pretty much the same super faint line as yesterday, which in all likelihood doesn't mean anything. I tweaked it so you can see what I see in real life more, as they don't photograph fabulously. Top is from yesterday but obviously dry. Fourth photo is today's close up but a little blurry so looks like a vaguely pink smudge
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2346.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2353.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2347.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2348.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2354.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ladders

Cupcake I really really hope those progress for you. I'd thrown this morning's test out so just took another to photo and absolutely stark white, no hint of anything so definitely a bfn. Starting to feel out now &#128532;&#128532;


----------



## happycupcake

How many dpo are you? Don't think yourself out, some don't see a hint of a positive until af is due and beyond, so things could change soon!
Thanks, I know it's far too early really to see anything so logic says these are the same annoying false lines these tests tend to show


----------



## citrusfruit

Gosh cupcake those lines are soooo annoying. Even though I know what these tests are capable of, I would still be hopeful if I saw that line at say 8 or 9dpo. I think that's a good argument for early testing as you know it's v v v unlikely to mean anything and so you have got a comparison when you do get to 8 or 9 dpo. Good enough excuse for me anyway!!!


----------



## happycupcake

They are. And they confuse people who don't use them frequently too. If I was a little later on and hadn't used these before, I would be convinced these would progress, and be heartbroken if they didn't. It would probably also lead me to believe I had had a chemical, when in fact these are simply silly little lines that appear quite frequently on these anyway


----------



## curiousowl

Oh those are awful if they're not real cupcake. I had heard people say they weren't a fan of One Step, now I know why!


----------



## curiousowl

I am definitely not one of the ones who has a problem with alcohol while early pregnant. I had a lot of drinks 2 nights before I got a BFP with DD and enjoyed them very much, lol :D


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, yes I know lol! I'm always seeing lines like this on these each cycle so I ignore them unless they start to become more obvious. I only buy them because they are cheap to piss away (or piss on lol) and I'm fairly confident they would show a genuine line if they actually were detecting hCG, but I suspect this wouldn't happen until at least 7dpo, probably later.
Everyone is different I guess, like some people will crave such random things, some will be able to have a glass of wine happily


----------



## dustergrl

Argh, those lines, cupcake!!!!

I am not a big drinker but am a total cheap date when I do drink- one wine or beer is enough for me lol! Hard liquor can tend to tear me up inside (IBS). I should have known I was pregnant with DS when DH and I went to a friend's wedding and I had drink after drink and felt nothing! It was like my body was protecting DS before I was even late.

Had more spotting yesterday but was nothing more than colored cm- nothing like af. Seems to have stopped today. *shrugs* Not testing again until after af is due (June 1). If I am pregnant, I'm thinking about telling DH for either his birthday (June 5) or Father's Day- but I don't know if I can wait til mid-late June!


----------



## JessyG

I can see those lines cupcake but i know what you mean about waiting for them to darken up before getting excited. 

Ugh i am so annoyed. My neighbour is stripping his deck with deck stripper and the whole of my downstairs is stinking. I have lit candles and opened the front windows (its coming from the back although our downstairs is all open plan) now freaking that breathing it in all afternoon is gonna cause some sort of damage to the baby. I avoid painting while pregnant but paint stripper is a big no no i believe and i have been exposed to it for hours today!


----------



## happycupcake

Duster, my husband has IBS and can't drink beer. He can drink a specific type of beer, Cobra or something, but all the others cause his IBS to flare up. I can't remember if spirits do too, he hasn't had any for ages. Do you eat tomatoes and tomato based things? This is another thing which seems to trigger it off.

Jessy, I wouldn't worry too much. I know there are certain things you should avoid when pregnant but generally they mean you using them rather than a neighbour using them and the smell drifting through. The dangerous stuff will have been hugely dispersed into the air, which is a much vaster space than your house, so I would imagine most of it wouldn't enter the house. The smell of these things I know is strong, woodfiller is the same in that respect and also no one should be without good ventilation when using it. The landlord here insisted on it being used despite the fact it didn't have to be used and a gentler alternative could have been used instead, and it filled the house with its smell but no one had any adverse side effects from it, except for me and only because it triggered a meltdown because I'm hypersensitive to smells. 
Think of it like the air outside as diluting any dangerous fumes and by the time they reached your house it would be more like a drop in the ocean in comparison to if it was you carrying the procedure out yourself


----------



## ladders

Those lines are horrible, I would so he thinking I was on my way to a bfp if I saw those! I'm 9dpo today cupcake so you would prob think I'd see a little glimmer of something if I was preg, it's just so weird because I really thought I would be this month and I don't know why! 

Duster I'm excited for you! And I'm the same I'd love a bfn this time as dh birthday on the 3rd of June and we said we wasn't getting each other gifts this year and is love to have an announcement for him! 

Jessy im sure baby will be fine but i bet it's extra strong for you with preggo nose!


----------



## dustergrl

Cupcake, I do eat tomato-based things. They are a favorite of mine and I think I'd be destroyed if I couldn't eat them. Greasy things set me off, as well as meat- so I'm a pescetarian- I eat no meat besides seafood as I seem to do well with that.

Jessy, I'd hate to smell that but I don't think the fumes will be harmful in the small amount you are getting. Sorry about the whole situation though.


----------



## melewen

Hi all! I'm joining this thread :) We are officially starting next month - I'm CD1 today and thought there was maybe a chance last month but naturally... AF came *EARLY* (wtf!) and so apparently my body is just nutso. Anyway, hi! I used this board sooo much when we were TTC'ing DS, who's almost 2 now. So ladders, we're a lot alike! I've just gotten a taste of how crazy TTC will be again now :( I thought it might be easier! But I'm already having anxiety over temping and testing, etc. Yuck. 

We're TTC a girl this time so we're swaying mostly using the Babydust method and a few supplements and diets. I'm going to go back through this thread so I can catch up on all your backstories, if they're here :)


----------



## ladders

Welcome melewen! Yes I thought this time I'd be super chilled and just ntnp and it would happen easily. I managed that for 2 months and went straight back to obsessing and stressing! How long did it take to conceive your ds? Whats the babydust method for swaying? Iv not heard of that one


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I've been reading but haven't had time to actually reply yet. I'll reply to everyone in a while. I hope everyone is doing well! 

Welcome, Mel!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I had a faint positive with my youngest son at 10dpo so on an IC I doubt I would have seen anything! Don't give up :)

Duster, I love tomato things too but they irritate me, I don't know why. The children all love anything tomato so it's awkward cooking to satisfy everyone! My husband can eat greasy food and be fine. Which is weird! And spice too.

Welcome, Melewen! What's the babydust method?

I have had it today with drunken idiots around our home peeing or puking in the flowerdeds. Migraine, people are annoying me, it's too warm in the house whinge whinge whinge lol
Oh and the waves of nausea are mean. I usually see this in my lp


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome Mel!

Ladders, nope! I got the faintest BFP at 13dpo with DD. No way would I have seen anything before that. So you have plenty of time!


----------



## ladders

Thanks guys, will keep testing and will keep you informed! 

Cupcake who are the drunken people??? Dh is out tonight so he's probably going to do something of that nature when home lol


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, we frequently see drunks (as in the alcoholic kind) and addicts here. People leave used needles lying around, they shoot up on neighbour's doorsteps, pee in broad daylight out here... the council don't care. The police said the other day that although there's meant to be an alcohol-free zone outside, what it actually is is one patch the rules apply, a few feet further the rules don't apply and they can drink themselves stupid there. So, you have people hanging around in areas like here, where there isn't any CCTV, taking full advantage. I have lost track of how many times I have had to go out there and tell them to leave.

I do have every sympathy for people with an addiction, I honestly do and I think they should be given as much help as possible but it does start to tick me off somewhat when it's constantly on our doorstep


----------



## citrusfruit

Gosh cupcake that's hard. Where did you say you were in the U.K. Again? I live in quite a small quiet town and I'd find that really difficult I think. Would you like to move or do you like where you are otherwise?

Yes ladders I do think 9 dpo is early but I also totally know the feeling. I've looked at stats that say otherwise but still can't shift the feeling that by 9dpo you should see something and that it's possible but unlikely to be pregnant from a negative at 9dpo. That sounds really negative but I don't think I'm right, just agreeing that bfns bum me out too even when it's early. I hate that negative every day snipping your chances smaller and smaller each day. Then again I would also be rubbish having a long build up and then having your hopes crushed instantly in one test at say 14 dpo! It's so hard either way I think.

Welcome Mel. Yes do explain this baby dust thing! I'd love a girl but too impatient to try timing!


----------



## melewen

OMG cupcake, that's horrible! Where do you live?

So the Babydust Method is a timing and frequency approach to gender swaying at home. Basically for a girl you only dtd once (imagine a month doing it only once whilst TTC - ha!), 2-3 days before ovulation. I've gone through sooooo much info and it's so overwhelming. Use negative ions, get pregnant on a new moon, up your magnesium, eat no sodium, drink aspartame, don't eat turkey, omg, there's so much. And the Babydust Method cites actual studies that make sense to me, so I'm very attracted to it. Mostly because it's so much easier! And anecdotally all of my friends who have girl babies, they ALL managed to get pg with only one go. So... I'm going to try it at least!

Are any of you swaying for one specific sex?


----------



## Sander

Boo happycupcake that sucks - and don't you already have a little one? Must be nerve wracking to have that all going on around you!

Ladders did you get any implantation cramping or symptoms? I once read an article online saying if you implant super late (12dpo) you might need to wait until 14-16dpo to get a bfp - so I think 9dpo is still so early you're not out yet!!

Hi Mel :) Never heard of those methods but hope it works for you! We aren't counting on one or the other but for some reason I think when it happens it will be a boy. WHich is so funny because before TTC I absolutely only wanted a girl. Weird but I'm happy because now I feel like I can't be disappointed haha


----------



## melewen

Ha! I totally understand. My thinking is if we have a girl next, we can decide if we want a third on our own, you know? Like if we have another boy I'll more likely want to try for a third just to have a girl. Does that make sense? I also tend to go full force on everything and I'm a big planner &#128513; I can't help it!!


----------



## curiousowl

Well, I'm at this wedding. Apparently one of my idiot BILs implied to the bride that we were expecting #2 so she patted my belly and told me congrats when she saw me. &#128529; Not sure what I'm more upset about, that we could have been if last cycle worked out or that maybe I look pregnant? In any case, time to drink!


----------



## curiousowl

Mel, we're vaguely doing boy timing. Just BDing after a positive OPK for a few months. If nothing then we'll BD all the time.


----------



## melewen

Oh hell no curious!! Drink up my friend &#128513; Not cool of her!

I'm excited you're doing boy timing. If it helps the babydust method says for a boy to BD once 24 hours after the LH surge first starts and then the day after too


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I have no idea what all I read earlier but I'll reply to what is fresh on my brain haha 

Happycupcake, I would flip the F out if I found used (or any) syringes anywhere near where my kids do/would/could play! OMG I would be so pissed. I do have sympathy for addicts and alcoholics and also try to help when I can (not buying any drugs for them but I will give panhandlers money or buy them something to eat/drink) but at the same time, if they're going to do it then at least have some respect. I'm so sorry you have to see/put up with that. I don't remember if I said it or not but your ic from this morning looked a little darker than yesterday morning. 

Ladders, I think it was ladders? On my ic's when the line first barely showed. There was no color what so ever. Just a super faint line on tests that previously never had lines on any other cycle no matter how hard I looked and tried to find it lol 

Mel, the baby dust method sounds interesting. For me though, I'm far too paranoid that one bd during fw wouldn't be enough. And with the boy swaying method does that mean to bd the day after the positive opk and then the next day too? Sorry if I read that wrong. I'm pregnant now but I'm curious how this works. I've never heard of it. I'll be googling it later haha 

Curious, I'm so sorry she did that! That's a no no in my book! I'm the type that won't ever ask if someone is pregnant because you never know if they were previously pregnant and lost the baby or just a little overweight. I'm sure it's not because you look pregnant though! Drink up and have a great time anyway! 

Hi Sander, Daisies, Jessy, Citrus, Anni, Bassit, and everyone else. How are you ladies doing? 

I'm so sorry if I forgot someone!


----------



## ladders

Thanks sander, I don't think I would know if I'd felt implantation even If I had, every month I try to see if I have ovulation pains but I can never decide. 

On my goodness cupcake that's awful I would absolutely hate that, you are so brave to go and tell them to go away!!

So i tested again this morning and not sure if i can see something! Ill post a pic, can you see anything and if yes does it look like one if those horrible lines? First time iv ever seen anything but it is a different batch. What should I do? Kim I'm desperately hoping it's like yours!
 



Attached Files:







20170529_063158.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ladders

I dipped one in water and i can see it on that one too &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## Sander

Sorry ladders :( Honestly every person whose posted a test photo I haven't been able to tell (BFP or not), I think my phone screen goes too pixelly to be able to tell. More sorry that you saw a similar line when you dipped in water. Anyhow a line is good either way! I drove myself nuts today reading crazy stories of BFP's at 5dpp so I tested (BFN obviously) but I was happy because I heard early positives can mean an ectopic. Anyhow point being - I got BFN with no hint of a line, so if you see a faint one could be good news!


----------



## Daisies11

Duster I'm the same with alcohol, I went out a few weeks ago before I knew I was pregnant on a hen do and had a good few drinks and didn't feel a thing. I think your body just filters it out as quick as it can to protect the baby. 

Hi melewen. The baby dust method sounds interesting. And I know of 3 people who have had baby girls on just one bd around ov time so maybe there is something in that! Good luck.

Cupcake that's awful. I agree if people have an addiction they should receive the help and support they need, but to take their problems and make them someone else's is just not on at all, horrible that you're having to deal with that and that the council are not helping.

Ladders, sorry that it looks like the tests are giving dodgy lines again. I know you are aware to expect it, but still it must be frustrating. I'm hoping that it is a real line though and the water test is just a fluke. Still early on.

I'm fine Kim thanks, how are you? Just back from our holiday and first day back at work tomorrow and I'm dreading it. Don't want to be feeling nauseous and tired at work and having to cover it up. Although only a 2 day working week for me this week so that's not so bad.


----------



## ladders

Ok so tested again, I know I know I'm crazy! But think this one was darker. Does anyone see what I'm seeing or have I completely lost it?
 



Attached Files:







20170529_074248.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## citrusfruit

Ladders I didn't see anything at all on the first but I am seeing something interesting on this one. Then again, this is exactly what I'm talking about at testing and getting a faint line at 9 or 10 dpo. (Which are you?) Because there have been sooo many like this on these tests, I'm reluctant to get excited. That said, it does make it more interesting to test the next day and see and that is where the disappointment comes in. 

Mel, I was doing that method too on month 1 and 2. I know it as the shettles method. But the disappointment of seeing a bfn and the uncertainty that it actually works (there's research to suggest otherwise) has led me to abandon it and be happy either way! Good luck though if you are more patient than me, and I hope you get your little girl. I feel exactly the same way about a possible 3rd child. 

Sander, we are the same dpo. I got crosshairs this morning which put me at 5dpo! I'm questioning it though, will post my chart in another post...


----------



## citrusfruit

I would have thought based on temps that o looks likely at CD18 but do you think FF is going by the opk and CM? I was quite surprised that it came up as that day, although I definitely remember feeling like the BD on CD18 was pointless as the moment had gone...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1164.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ladders

Citrus I know and that's what I'm scared of, iv never gotten a line before but this is a new batch and it's the Skinner ones so I'm not sure if just those horrible lines. I'll try yo hold out till tomorrow and test again then. Rubbish weather so we haven't gone out for the day like planned and so they are seriously burning a hole in my bedside!!!
On your chart what does it do if you take the opk out? Then you'll see if it's temps or other signs it's working on


----------



## citrusfruit

Good point ladders, I just tried that and it did change to CD18. I'm just a bit confused as to why though because you can easily o two days after a positive opk can't you? Or is that quite unusual? Oh well, we will see in a couple of weeks I guess. Or hopefully I'll be pregnant and not find out!!

Rooting for you ladders, keep us posted with the tests.


----------



## dustergrl

Hi mel!

ladders I can see it!!! I hope it gets darker!

CD1 here I think. This cycle was a weird one, and short so I'm honestly glad it's over.


----------



## ladders

Oh no duster are you sure? I'm sorry, if it is I hope it's a more normal one this time! Thanks for the help of your eyes I'm really hoping it progresses 

Thanks citrus, can't test for a while now as taken my b6 and it turns my wee neon yellow and stains lol. It's funny ff has done that, when you used to temp before did you have an idea when you ovulated in relation to positive opk?


----------



## happycupcake

I'm sorry I have had a migraine and I can't think clearly so I may miss a lot but to who asked we live in the southeast of the UK.
The guy I had a problem with has actually apologised which was good of him as most wouldn't bother. 
He is a drop in the ocean compared to the amount of people who abuse this area here. 
We actually want to move but it's too expensive.

Ladders, OMG! Your line I could see from the page before but the line today is blatantly obvious, I would say this looks like progression rather than meaningless faint line! This line is pink too! I will see if I can bring it out more if you want?

Citrus, based on your chart, I think Fertility Friend is saying CD16 because you only had a single temp decrease after then, and all other temps were quite high so it's probably right. Whilst you can ovulate a few days after a positive OPK, it also isn't unusual to ovulate on the same day of the positive too. 

Duster, I'm sorry :(

So I poas today, of course... I *think* what I'm seeing is the same kind of line as before, however. Although on a single photo it looks vaguely pink. I then did another with smu, as sometimes it seems to be better for some but I don't think there's anything on that. I think I'm 7dpo today, so stupidly early, Fertility Friend thinks I'm 6dpo. But after some digging, it seems sometimes your temp won't increase immediately after ovulation, so I do think I'm right about when I ovulated. 
Let's see if I can get this right...
First test, today's with fmu, fourth photo is tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2713.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2715.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2714.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2716.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melewen

Citrus that chart is weird! I would say cd18 is O but it's hard to really know without a lot of pre-O temps. You could have had a fallback rise from O on cd16 though 

ladders I do kind of see something on that one but doesn't seem like there's color. Can you take a photo by your ring so your cam will focus on it?

I'm sure you've covered this already but what kids do we all have already? My son was born September 2015. I've seen some other 2015 boys here already - too funny!


----------



## happycupcake

These are both today, top is fmu dried and the other is smu where I don't see anything on it. Fourth photo is tweaked but I don't think it's brought anything out. I can see a super faint line on the dried test from my fmu today in real life, but I don't know if it's something genuine, time will tell I guess
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2709.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2711.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2710.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2712.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2717.jpg
File size: 69.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ladders

If you could cupcake that would be great! tweak away, I have no idea what to do to do that. I see lines on yours too, so you feel they are darker than yesterday's? Do you have any symptoms? This morning I caught a smell of something and retched so bad I thought I was going to be sick


----------



## happycupcake

I think possibly but I can't decide. My problem is I can't tell because this time it looks like it has a faint pink to it, which makes me wonder if it's genuine. But I think it's safer to assume it isn't. Saturday I had this wave of nausea but I hadn't long argued with the guy who peed so that could have been adrenaline. I do usually see nausea anyway during my lp though as well. Boobs are super sore and having mild cramping but this is all stuff I usually see in my lp. Cervix position is high, medium and closed, cm is like ewcm but more creamy ewcm *sorry*

I can't seem to make them unfuzzy. Which is annoying me! But anyway, the line is clear to me :) your symptoms sound promising too.
First three are from your original and fourth is tweaked but it isn't hugely tweaked because it makes it too pixelated otherwise
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2720.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2722.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2721.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2724.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## curiousowl

Ladders, I definitely see something! I hope it darkens up

Mel, my DD is a May15 baby. 

Citrus, huh, weird. I would have said cd18 too. It really seems like it could be either from your chart. Is one a more typical O day for you?


----------



## curiousowl

Afm, my temp was post-O high today. Considering I had 5 drinks last night, not surprised.


----------



## AshAbe

Hello! Is it too late to join?


----------



## citrusfruit

Seeing something there cupcake but would only get excited if it's darker tomorrow. Better than no line though I'd say as it could be the start of something! Like you say you are really early so could be the stupid fake lines but if it was something real it would probably look like that too. All too confusing.

Yeh I'm not sure about my o date. It doesn't matter too much as we are covered either way so will just wait and see.

I have a 2 year old boy, Mel.


----------



## melewen

Cupcake I can't wait to see how it progresses!

That's cool we have babes who are similar ages!

Ash, not too late - welcome!

So... my cycle was super messed up last month. I started spotting at 10dpo but there was some bright red. I definitely used a pantyliner. Would you count that as cd1? I'm trying to dtd two days before +opk so trying to get it right &#128580;


----------



## ladders

Welcome ashabe definitely not too late to join! 

Cupcake thank you for tweaking my pics I'm so pleased I can still see the lines, I'm hoping that both our lines progress! If just took another test and don't need to squint under the light to see it this morning and I'm sure there's some pink to it but still super faint. Won't test again now until tomorrow so hopefully will see a difference. 

Mel iv always counted the first day of red as cd1 but I may stand corrected. Last cycle af arrived on 9dpo giving me just an 8 day lp so was pretty stressed. If I make it through today and even if she comes tomorrow I'll at least have a 10 day lp so not classed as a lp deficit even if pretty short. A have a little girl who turned 2 end of Jan &#128522;

Citrus are you doing opk? Could it be your ov? Although my temp always jumps after a few drinks!
 



Attached Files:







20170529_182018.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 15









20170529_183019.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh ladders I am starting to get excited despite knowing these tests can produce lines like this when you aren't pregnant. It's just that that latest one is much more obvious so feel like I'm seeing progression?? Cautiously excited. This is a lucky thread after all...

I am doing opks but only for the second month so not too sure about patterns. I still feel rough today. I know it means nothing and I am starting to think it is progesterone related as I often feel queasy in the tww.

Welcome ash!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders I think this test is darker :)


----------



## ladders

Thanks citrus and cupcake I thought so too but wanted to check this morning I had to hold it all sorts of ways and tilt here and there and this one could see from just looking and was in the tin e frame . Iv had an anxious belly all day but I think more because I'm nervous! If this does turn into something even if doesn't stick then I am 100%% attributing it to the mucinex!!!!!! 

Citrus I started feeling a bit nauseous and retchy at like 4dpo which is why I started testing early so hopely it means something for us!


----------



## citrusfruit

Have you got a pic of the tests you've taken in order one underneath the other?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Welcome, Ash! 

Happycupcake, I'm sorry you've had a migraine &#128542; I hope it eases up soon. I see that line! And to me, looks darker than yesterday's test. I can't wait for tomorrow mornings test! 

Ladders, I see your line too!! I didn't see it on your fmu test but I did on the ones after and I agree it does look like progression! I'm also excited and can't wait for tomorrow morning's test for you too! 

Citrus, I'm sorry I know nothing about charts lol but I was also a bit nauseous around 5-6 dpo too so hopefully it's a good sign for you! Will you test early or wait? Sorry if you've already said, I can't remember lol

Sander, I'm sorry af got you. Hopefully this new cycle will be your month. I also count the first day of red to be cd1. 

Daisies, I'm doing well. I'm very tired and slightly nauseous in the morning but it usually eases up after about an hour. I was starting to worry about not having to pee every five minutes a few days ago but now I can't stop lol! I'm actually happy with it though because it assures me that I'm pregnant. I know it sounds weird but I don't usually get ms I just have to pee often so that's why I'm happy about it lol I hope you're work days this week go smoothly and you aren't too sick at work. 

I'm so sorry if I've left anyone out. I can't remember anything else lol


----------



## Sander

Hi everyone - you're all so busy overnight haha

Citrus (I think it was?) - very cool we're on the same dpo, and I think happycupcake is only 1 day ahead. 

Hopfl - I think you're confusing me for Duster, who's on Cd1 I believe (sorry duster :( )

Hi ash!

Ladders - hopefully your tests will get darker and darker! Same to you happycupcake!

Today am 6DPO, feeling mild cramping - not at all painful, just like things are moving around in there haha. Could be a good sign but I don't know, don't really have other symptoms and the cramps are really hardly noticeable. Planning to wait till Thursday to do first real test - the wait is so loooooong :p


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

OMG I'm so super nervous! Right after I posted my reply I had to go pee again and when I wiped I saw red! &#128546;&#128550; it wasn't much just one streak of blood on the tp. I checked cm and there wasn't anything. I'm almost completely dry down there. I'm still cramping a little bit but not as much as I have been. I'm so scared! Please please please stick with me baby! I'm going to get more first signal tests because I used the last one this morning.


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh no Kim! I really really hope it's nothing. Some people do bleed a bit and all is normal so as long as it doesn't get heavy I wouldn't worry too much? Easier said than done though I know.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I have had some degree of spotting and bleeding with all of my children. Have you had sex recently? Or even checking your cervix daily? It can be easily irritated and cause a little bleeding. It could also be implantation, where they are snuggling in more and more, the whole process of implantation can last a week! So it's possible this is the cause. But, whatever it is, it's unlikely to be anything sinister :hugs:
Also, have you checked around there for any little spots or cuts? Have you been constipated because sometimes this can tear around our backsides and can sometimes catch on the loo roll making it look like the bleeding is coming from elsewhere. I'm curious as you checked your cervix and there wasn't anything which makes me think it isn't coming from inside you but quite possibly outside in the area


----------



## happycupcake

citrusfruit said:


> Oh no Kim! I really really hope it's nothing. Some people do bleed a bit and all is normal so as long as it doesn't get heavy I wouldn't worry too much? Easier said than done though I know.

True. But in some instance of heavy bleeding all has been ok. Sometimes it's unexplainable. Sometimes it's twins and one is lost - this happened to a friend's mum, as my friend was a twin. She lost the other early on and bled a lot, but obviously my friend was ok. 
I suspect though if only a tiny streak it's probably from outside, an irritated cervix or implantation


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm sorry Sander for getting you confused with Duster. 

Duster, sorry about af. 

Thank you for trying to reassure me Citrus and Happycupcake. 

Happycupcake, no sex in 2 days. Not constipated either but I have been checking cm because I'm paranoid. Maybe I should stop? Also dh bought the cheap tp and it tends to feel like its cutting me because it's so rough when I wipe, so maybe that's where the blood came from? I hope so! I just had to go again and there was no blood or colored cm on the tp this time so I'm hoping it was just irritated by the rough tp?


----------



## Sander

Sounds like a tiny bit of blood that's stopped now is nothing to worry about!


----------



## happycupcake

I don't think you have anything to worry about. It could be the toilet roll, or if you shave then you may have a tiny scratch you didn't realise was there, I have done this so many times! It could also be checking your cervix because they can be easily irritated. When I had my cervical screenings (I had to have a few because they kept returning as inadequate) they made me bleed a surprising amount each time! I know obviously this is far more abrasive but it shows how sensitive a cervix can be, since many don't bleed having them done, and during pregnancy your cervix is usually softer (although sometimes this doesn't happen immediately) so probably easier irritated than usual


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh! I haven't thought about the shaving thing too! I did shave a few hours ago! So maybe that could have been it? IDK but I'm happy it's gone. I am cramping more now but I think that's either all in my head or only because I'm thinking about it more. I don't know. I'll just be happy to be able to call tomorrow and make the appointment with the Dr and see what happens. I was going to make the appointment for two weeks from today since I'll be 6w1d then. But with me being even more paranoid now, I kinda want to get in asap although I know they probably won't be able to see much on a scan right now. I'm 4w1d today. When do you think the earliest they would be able to see the heartbeat is? I've always been at 6 weeks and always saw strong heartbeats then.

Oh and my cervix isn't soft yet. It's medium/firm but more medium if that makes sense?


----------



## dustergrl

Kim, fx that it's nothing at all. I woke up soaked in blood with DS at about 8 weeks and it was my sch acting up.

ladders- yes, it is af. Sitting in a bath right now with a beer and pity party :brat: while DH cares for DS. It is the worst that it has been since getting my cycles back pp. The cramps are awful! Have spent most of the day doing nothing, even though it's Memorial Day here in the US.

Welcome ash!

Hope the rest of you ladies are well! I'd love to live vicariously through your pregnancies as this was my timeline with DS (lmp May 4 with him), so keep us updated.

It's amazing how impatient you can get while ttc!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you, Duster, me too! I'm sorry you're having bad cramps and feeling low. Enjoy your beer and bath! I bet you were terrified when waking up soaked in blood with your Lo. Good to know everything worked out though! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## curiousowl

Ladders, I hope it keeps getting darker! 

So sorry about AF duster. 

Welcome ash!

That's scary but hopefully it's nothing Hopefl. I bet it might have been from shaving.


----------



## melewen

Hopful how many dpo are you?


----------



## dustergrl

Thanks Kim and curious.

Yes it was scary, Kim. We went to the ER but baby was healthy- can't ask for more than that and now I have the sweetest little boy. :)


----------



## melewen

Duster we are close on our cycles! I'm like cd3 though I should be cd1 &#128580;&#128580;&#128580; are you swaying for a certain sex or don't care? Our ds's are pretty close in age! Where in the US are you? I've been finishing up my AF-Induced pity party this Memorial Day too &#128514; Getting back on track with decent eating tomorrow


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Mel, I'm 14dpo today (still Monday night here) 

Duster, I'm so happy it worked out great for you. I'm hoping I don't see anymore blood but at this point, I'm thinking it was from shaving. I finally get to call tomorrow to make my first obgyn appointment and I'm so excited! I hope I can get in at the end of the week next week. I should be far enough along to see if baby is in the correct place and possibly a little heartbeat? I'm aiming to get in on Friday which will be 5w5d. Is that too soon or should I make the appointment for the following week?


----------



## dustergrl

mel, I'm in Southeast Wisconsin. I'd love another little boy but I got the boy I wanted the first time around so it really doesn't matter. We also have a fantastic girl's name picked out- and can't seem to find a boy name we like as much as our choice the first time around. So either way would be fine; I'm thinking we might stop at two so this might be our last. I keep having twin dreams, though! That isn't really a desire but I wouldn't be surprised with all the dreams.

Kim, my OB didn't want to see me until 8ish weeks I think, so I'm not sure on the heartbeat. Good luck though!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I would drive myself crazy if I had to wait till 8 weeks lol! With my mc, my OB told me that when we decided to try again and got a bfp to call and make an appointment. At this office, they always do a scan on the first visit to check and make sure baby is where it should be and check how far along you are. They also do the usual pelvic exam and bloods and all that too. I just like the early scan part lol


----------



## ladders

Oh Kim im.so glad it's stopped most have been really worrying! 

Im having a bit of a crap morning I tested again and really faint! Like yesterday morning again. We did have takeaway last night which always makes me drink lots and dd was unsettled so I weed a couple if times in the night but I was really expecting to see a darker line. Feeling a bit doomed now
 



Attached Files:







20170530_065131.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## JessyG

Ladders i can totally see that lone without eveb zooming in.

Can you put all your tests together in one photo for comparison.

Kim sorry about the bleeding but it does sound like it was from the shaving. 

Cupcake - hows your test looking today?


----------



## ladders

Thanks Jessie maybe I'm over analysing and expecting it to be darker than it can be at this stage. ( I'm hoping)
 



Attached Files:







20170530_075839.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5









20170530_075917.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 8









20170530_075958.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## curiousowl

Kim, 5w5d could potentially be slightly pushing it. If you don't get a strong hb then will it totally freak you out? I know for me it would so I would wait a few more days if possible. With DD I had an ultrasound at exactly 6w and her hb was a little on the slow side, just because it was so early. By 8w it was perfect.


----------



## curiousowl

Mel, I think I missed your comment before about boy timing. Yeah, what we did last cycle was wait for the positive OPK, then BD'd. It ended up being the day before and the day of O. But I do think it's cutting down on our chances so I'm not sure how long we'll stick with this. Definitely this cycle.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ladders, I believe I'm seeing progression! Fx it gets darker for you. Your tests seem to be like mine and get darker as the day goes on so I'm anxious to see your next test. Try to hold it as long as possible and try not to drink much though. Maybe that will give you a better idea of what today's test would look like had you not woke up a few times and used the bathroom? 

Thanks, Jessy and Curious. 

Curious, as paranoid as I am now, yes, it would definitely freak me out so I'll just try to get in a few days later to give the hb time to mature


----------



## ladders

Yes I will do Kim thank you, how are you feeling now?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm feeling fine now. Other than not being able to sleep. It's 3:52am here and I haven't been to sleep yet. I just can't fall asleep tonight. I hope I can fall asleep after dh leaves for work and the kids for school in a few hours.


----------



## JessyG

Kim i have the opposite problem, all i want to do is sleep. I have had a nap for the last 2 days and i never nap! I am struggling already and its on 10am here and we got up at 7:30 haha. Glad we had a busy weekend out and about so i dont feel guilty about having a totally lazy day today! 

Anni daisies has exhaustion hit ypu both too?


----------



## ladders

I remember the exhaustion well hope it eases up soon for you jessy!

Duster I'm sorry the witch properly got you hope your feeling ok

Cupcake have you tested today again yet?


----------



## annio84

So tired! And also sick.

I'm at work today so will catch up properly later


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I would say as close to 6 weeks as possible. The earliest scan I had was at 5+6 and we saw his heartbeat. I know the temptation to go earlier is powerful, but if by chance LO hasn't developed so a scan can detect the hb it will only add to your anxiety so try to make it close to six weeks. A day or two behind may be fine, but I think you would have to be pretty sure on dates, otherwise if you are actually a day or so behind this, then it could make all the difference.
I'm sure everything is ok though, you haven't had any more, have you? How are your tests today?

Ladders, I can see your line easily! I wouldn't expect miles of progression overnight or in the same day all the time this early simply because so many things can alter the strength of hormone at this point.

I hope everyone else is ok. I'm sorry I haven't replied to everyone, I'm so tired today didn't have a fab night's sleep. I woke up at some point past 3am after having dreamt I was being sick, but when I woke I felt like I was being choked like someone was leaning on my neck or squeezing my throat, it was really bizarre and freaked me out so much I didn't want to go back to sleep. Anxiety is making me feel sick. 

Anyway, I poas. In fact, I po2s lol 
One test you can see there's more dye in it than the other as the control line is darker. I can see lines on both but the line on the less strong test is fainter. But I'm assuming it's because of the dye, since I used the same sample. 
I don't know if they mean anything, but they are definitely more visible today (or at least, in real life and on my photos. I don't know how wonderfully they will upload)

Will add originals then tweaked. With fmu
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2997.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 10









IMG_2999.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2998.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3001.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3003.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JessyG

I can see it quite clearly on the tweaked test cupcake! 

I am having the weirdest sensation right now. A proper deep pulse in my uterus/lower abdomen. I know its definitely not going to be the baby must be my own pulse but its actually making my stomach move. Weird. I hope it isnt a bad thing but i am not having any pain so i am hoping its normal.


----------



## happycupcake

Jessy, do you have wind? Aside from this, your blood is being pumped round harder when pregnant, I think, so a more noticeable pulse would make sense. I frequently feel my pulse in the same place as you when my husband hugs me tight, even he can feel it


----------



## JessyG

I just feel loads of movements in that area and i can see some of them too. Assuming its probably a combination of blood pumping to the baby and everything growing and stretching. Weird!


----------



## happycupcake

Honestly, I see my wind moving. I wish I was joking... it sounds bizarre and somewhat gross, but I do actually see trapped wind moving


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, I had this long reply about your tests then dh called and when I hung up, everything disappeared! &#128547; anyway, I can clearly see the lines on your tests today! Just like ladders, I didn't even have to click on the picture! (I did of course but I didn't have to) I'm so excited to see not if but when both your tests progress more! Come on babies, (yours and Ladders) implant more and make that hormone so we can see those lines darken! &#10084;&#10084; 
I'm sorry you didn't sleep well. That dream sounds horrible that would have scared me too! No, no more spotting if it was that. I'm slightly crampy again but chalking it up to my uterus growing to accommodate baby. I just tried to test but my urine was so diluted it was almost clear so I know if I would have dipped that ic then it would have just made me even more paranoid so I knew better than to do it. I'll try again after I drive ds2 to the bus stop since it's raining here. I'm thinking my insomnia is caused by the worry of the blood yesterday since that's what I kept thinking about all night. I'm glad it's gone though. The weird thing is, I'm so tired during the day. I literally want to sleep all day but can't. Then at night my brain doesn't shut off and even though I'm so tired, I can't sleep. I'm sitting at the bus stop with ds2 now and the rain is hitting the roof of the car and I swear I could just nap right here lol but I'm starving so I need to go home and eat lol 

Jessy and Anni I hope you get some energy as soon as possible and the ms eases up. 

Jessy, I keep having the same feeling! Especially when I lay down and at night. Sometimes if I'm sitting I can feel it. I was thinking the same thing last night, this can't be baby yet! When is your appointment again? Sorry if you've said again but I forgot. 

I decided to call today and make an appointment for between June 12-16th since I'll be 6 weeks on Sunday the 11th. I know I've always seen a Hb at 6weeks with my other pregnancies. Except ds1 because I was a little further along when I found out I was pregnant. 

I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks, Kim! I'm happy I don't simply have line eye lol

I have two Superdrug Early tests. I think I will dip one tomorrow with my fmu along with another IC. I did try smu today but this was a pointless waste of time and I ought to know better by now that my daytime pee unless it's fmu is usually rubbish because I drink so much! 

I'm glad you didn't dip the test in your super diluted pee. I think if you did that at this time and it happened to be even a tiny bit lighter it would worry you unnecessarily. Definitely better to wait for more concentrated pee to use them with! Do you have many left? 

Oh I absolutely LOVE listening to the rain. It stormed here the other evening and it was amazing. I could listen to rain and thunder forever and it wouldn't be boring. I always put a mix of rain and birds on my phone for our youngest daughter if she wakes during the evening as it sends her back to sleep.
Do you have an app for sounds like this? I have a few, some storms, some a mixture of different things but my favourite is an app with lots of different types of rain sounds and thunderstorms, it's fab!

So pleased you contacted your doctor, by the way! I hope the next couple of weeks hurry along so you get to see your baby's hb!

I'm feeling quite zen right now, I have had my acupuncture appointment and I'm sat with my cup of peppermint tea in peace and quiet upstairs. I asked her to help with the nausea I have during my lp because it drives me nuts at times. 
Other than this, crampy but this isn't unusual for me, thinking we may take the dog out later after tea when it's quieter outside and cooler, maybe the park this time as the tide will be in so she won't be able to leg it about like a nutter on the sand today


----------



## ricschick

Ladders I can see them!!! 

And your cupcake! And symptoms? 

Hopefl glad it wasn't anything to worry about!!! And I agree being more around the 6 week mark is better. X 

Sorry if I've missed others out my brain isn't working at the moment 

I'm currently 3dpo and the only symptoms I'm having is a wet feeling which is normally a good sign but I don't want to get my hopes up and slightly crampy actually.


----------



## happycupcake

Only my usual for my lp, Rics, although my dream was crazy. I haven't had a dream as vivid as this for a while. I was so sick in the dream I was actually heaving and gasping for air as I woke! But the odd thing was I didn't feel sick when I woke. I felt like I was being choked. It literally was like someone had been strangling me. Weird. 
Sore boobs, nausea, tiredness, cramps, metallic taste (although I don't usually see this everyday and previous cycle with chemical I had it daily too so possibly a sign), headaches/migraines... most of which I usually see anyway.
Cp is high, medium and closed, though. 

You sound like you have some promising things happening! I hope this turns into your bfp <3


----------



## ladders

Cupcake I see them and just like Kim said I didn't have to click on them to see! I'm really wishing these ic's would go ahead and get darker for us! I'm going to test again when dd in the bath so ill post my pictures then, I feel so so nervous.

Kim I think 6 weeks is better you don't want to risk going a bit too early and then worrying yourself. I'm debating myself having an early scan as I have to tell work as 3dpo as I get preggo due to the nature of my work and it was horrible the first time having told them and miscarried.

Thanks rickschick &#128522; how long did it take to conceive your others? My dd took ten months which is why I feel like I'm can't be lucky enough to get a bfp on the fourth cycle this time


----------



## Daisies11

I'm liking the start of these potential new bfps ladders & cupcake, really hope they get darker by the next tests for you both!

Kim I'm the same with sleep, so tired all day and then my mind goes into overdrive at night and I either struggle to sleep or wake frequently, then have to get up and pee!

It was my first day back at work today in almost 3 weeks, what a killer! I am beyond tired now. It got to 3pm and from then onwards was a major struggle to do anything!

I've not been very good at replying to everything I've read over the last few days but I have been reading and hope you're all doing well, and hi to the newbies! Someone asked about 2015 babies - my son was born in March 2015, so lots of us with cheeky toddlers!


----------



## curiousowl

I'm jealous of all you ladies in the exciting part of your cycle! CD14 and I just started OPKs. I should O sometime this weekend. We're traveling home tomorrow so hoping with jet lag I still have a decent chart.


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry I haven't had much time to post today (and yesterday? I can't remember) but I am following and seeing these lines. Really hope they darken up as they are still at the will they won't they stage for me. Keeping fingers crossed for you both though!

Glad you got an appt Kim and I hope time flies until then. 

Afm I took a crazy test yesterday at 5dpo and not even a flicker of a line which is why I did it so now I know if I do see lines later on they are more likely to be genuine. I will wait until Thursday I think so 8dpo. Although actually I am going out tomorrow so I might test tomorrow just to make sure nothing before I go out and drink. I always seem to be out around this time of the month! You guys must think I'm an alcoholic!


----------



## ladders

Ha ha citrus I definitely don't think that, im quite partial to a glass of wine most nights and now not sure how to not have any until I know if bfp without an suspecting! If it turns out ok i don't want to tell him till sat when af is late just in case of a chemical. 

Tested again and I think is darker, also got a line on a Tesco cheapy although it's a blue dye test.
 



Attached Files:







20170530_172929.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 18









20170530_180308.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 14









20170530_180318.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, we only have a 33% chance of pregnancy with any given cycle when timing is right, so you have as much chance of pregnancy on cycle four, as you do at cycle ten. But let's hope your tests progress and you don't have any further cycles to endure!

Curious, I hope your chart behaves itself for you!

Citrus, as long as the drinking starts after midday then you can't be an alcoholic ;)


----------



## happycupcake

ladders said:


> Ha ha citrus I definitely don't think that, im quite partial to a glass of wine most nights and now not sure how to not have any until I know if bfp without an suspecting! If it turns out ok i don't want to tell him till sat when af is late just in case of a chemical.
> 
> Tested again and I think is darker, also got a line on a Tesco cheapy although it's a blue dye test.

Um. These ARE darker! Wow! FRER? Or Superdrug early?


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, these make me want to do this... :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin:

And look what happens greyscale, invert AND when I tweak them a little...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3041.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3042.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3040.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## citrusfruit

DEFO darker ladders!! I, the one step sceptic, am starting to believe!!!!

And I know it's blue dye but I've used those Tesco tests before and not gotten a hint of anything. I think bfp!!!! Woooo!


----------



## JessyG

Id say bfp [email protected] ahhh that ic is defo darker by a mile. How exciting!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I also say bfp! Ladders, that line is definitely darker! Congratulations!! 

Sooo Dr office finally called me back. I have an appointment on June 13th at 2pm! I'll be 6w2d then &#128522;


----------



## ladders

Ahhhhh thank you so much ladies I really really hope it's sticks, iv felt nervous all day and was so stressed about testing! Thank you for the tweaking cupcake! I can totally see it in the invert and that makes me excited!

Exciting for your scan Kim &#128522; that's the day before my birthday so a good time of the year&#128522;

Citrus I'm sorry you didn't see anything but would have been so so rare at 5dpo but like you said at least you have a control for in a few days time


----------



## Daisies11

Ladders, this is so exciting! How many dpo are you again? That looks bfp to me!


----------



## ladders

HDaisies I'm 11dpo today and saw the faintest of faint lines yesterday am at 10dpo was a definite bfn at 9dpo. Just hope it sticks, I had a huge temp dip yesterday and the went back up today so I'm just praying
  



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170530-210444.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Daisies11

Got my fingers tightly crossed for you! No need to squint to see those lines, looking good so far.


----------



## towwife14

I'm wayyy behind after this past weekend! Congrats on the BFP ladders! Sorry for anyone else I may have missed. 

I'm officially 7 DPO and in the two week wait. ( i may die of impatience ) 

I had some slight cramping last night and twinges to the right side today, so I'm feeling hopeful. MAYBE possible that is implantation. Fingers crossed at least. How do you all survive the TWW? Any suggestions to feel productive?


----------



## citrusfruit

How do we survive tow? We TEST, from 5 or 6 dpo! Hahaha! Then cupcake tweaks it for us so there is noooo line getting away from us!

(Basically, we don't survive, we all go crazy)


----------



## towwife14

Oh, damn. I guess I need to get with it then haha. 

I'm really fighting the urge to poas, but I also know its wayyyyy to early and I would just end up all disappointed and stuff. 

Really hoping for a BFP before we go to the beach the end of July so we can tell everyone.. We had a cookout with my MIL yesterday, and she's ALWAYS trying to get me to drink with her, but DH and I decided that I wasn't going to drink while we're trying. I know if I turn down alcohol for a full week she's going to suspect something is up.. she may already be haha.


----------



## ricschick

ladders said:


> Cupcake I see them and just like Kim said I didn't have to click on them to see! I'm really wishing these ic's would go ahead and get darker for us! I'm going to test again when dd in the bath so ill post my pictures then, I feel so so nervous.
> 
> Kim I think 6 weeks is better you don't want to risk going a bit too early and then worrying yourself. I'm debating myself having an early scan as I have to tell work as 3dpo as I get preggo due to the nature of my work and it was horrible the first time having told them and miscarried.
> 
> Thanks rickschick &#128522; how long did it take to conceive your others? My dd took ten months which is why I feel like I'm can't be lucky enough to get a bfp on the fourth cycle this time

Congratulations ladders!!!! Bfp fir sure!!! 
I normally fall with in a few months the longest being 8 months. X


----------



## happycupcake

Haven't read all replies but wanted to quickly say Kim, wicked news on the scan date! Can't wait, so excited for you :)

Ladders, don't worry about your chart, if you look at other charts loads of them dip like that in pregnancy and go back up and some don't so I would say it looks fine to me, well above the coverline.
And you are welcome, I hoped it may help seeing them in other ways as your lines are so clear but the invert and greyscale make them pop :)


----------



## curiousowl

Definite BFP ladders!!!! Yayyyy!!! I'm so happy for you! So glad I was back in time to celebrate with you!


----------



## dustergrl

Yay ladders! And Kim- so exciting to have a scan date set up!

Cupcake, I don't see the line yet, sorry. :/

I'm hoping this cycle will be a better one for me. The last one just had too much negativity and stress with it. I'm starting to feel a bit better :)


----------



## happycupcake

That's ok Duster, it is incredibly faint! I can see it easier in real life.
It's good you feel better about this cycle :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, Hahaha yes! We test and over analyze and obsess the tww away lol 

Thank you, Happycupcake, ladders, duster and everyone else. I am wishing I could just sleep for the next two weeks til scan day! I'm excited to see if there's one or two in there lol 

Happycupcake and ladders I can't wait to see more tests!!


----------



## Sander

Congrats Ladders! And yay for your scan appointment hopfl :)

For you ladies that have been pregnant before, could you describe what implantation feels like? I'm 7/8DPO and alll day have had cramps but it feels a lot like gas (sorry tmi haha). It's not painful or anything but seriously I didn't eat anything different and I'm not really a gassy person (especially not all day long like today). I don't feel sick or anything, but I read somewhere someone mistook their implantation cramps for gas and I was wondering if any of you had something similar?


----------



## citrusfruit

Ok this is a massive long shot but feeling like I'm seeing a hint of something? I should know better than to be excited by it and I'm only a maximum of 7dpo.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1183.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## annio84

Sander, each one for me has been different. First I didn't notice, second I got like a pulling pinching just to the side of my belly button, this time I had af cramps around 8dpo.

Citrus I actually think I can see something but it might be thinner than the control line. Fingers crossed though.

Ladders, huge congratulations! I also have used the Tesco blue dye and never had an evap or anything.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, I didn't feel anything with either of my pregnancies so I'm no help.


----------



## ladders

Sander I'm sorry I didnt feel anything with dd and this time (fingers crossed iv implanted) I just felt a but gassy and easily gagging but could also be the vitamins iv been taking for my luteal phase as they promote progesterone. 

Citrus I think I can see something!!! I know it's early but it has to start somewhere. My fmu sucks so if u was you I'd test this afternoon and try to limit your fluid intake, a bit like they say with opks and might see it a bit more!

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I'm just concerned about telling dh and then it turns into a chemical. Do you think if lines progress and I get a positive on a digital it will be safe to tell him sat (15dpo day after af due) I know it's impossible to say but we go on holiday the next day and don't think I could hide it


----------



## citrusfruit

It's actually not as obvious once I've uploaded it but then I just don't know if I'm getting line eye. I think I'm going to go buy a Superdrug early though as I don't want to drink tonight if there's any chance. If that's blank I'll go ahead.

Ladders did you test today?

Cupcake I'm also waiting to see your test (and for you to tweak mine lol)


----------



## happycupcake

citrusfruit said:


> It's actually not as obvious once I've uploaded it but then I just don't know if I'm getting line eye. I think I'm going to go buy a Superdrug early though as I don't want to drink tonight if there's any chance. If that's blank I'll go ahead.
> 
> Ladders did you test today?
> 
> Cupcake I'm also waiting to see your test (and for you to tweak mine lol)

Lol I was literally about to ask if you wanted me to! I can see something faint and I can see it inverted too.
I used the magic wand thing on my iPad to bring it out a little more without obliterating your photo. The issue with tweaking from an already uploaded photo is it makes it more pixelated, so the other app I use is mostly hopeless at tweaking them unless they are originals
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3279.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 12









IMG_3281.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 14









IMG_3280.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ladders

Citrus I tested this morning and line still there but no darker but my fmu was really pale because it my more like my 4mu lol as dd kept waking up so I kept going for a wee. Going to take one again later and then tomorrow going to get a Superdrug one and a digital. Really looking forward to seeing what your look like later too! And I remember you didn't see anything at 5dpo so this is a line!

Ooh I see it well on the second of cupcakes tweaks! Love you do this for us &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## happycupcake

I did poas today, in fact I po3s :)
I used two ICs which look pretty similar to yesterday, and a Superdrug Early. I have four FRERs on their way which should arrive today at some point.
This is technically smu I guess since I had to pee at about 2:45am and I woke quite early. I get the impression these ICs can be difficult for seeing progress early on.
So fourth and fifth are tweaked, will upload Superdrug Early in next post
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3268.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3270.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3269.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 3









IMG_3271.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3254.jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## happycupcake

Superdrug Early, which took me by surprise
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3272.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3274.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3273.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3276.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ladders

Oh cupcake that Superdrug drug early looks great!!! I'm so excited for you! I can clearly see them on the ics too and definitely look darker than yesterday


----------



## happycupcake

I will have to look at yesterday's ICs because I can't remember what they look like lol! I have been so taken aback by the Superdrug that my mind is in a fig

Ok... that isn't right, I meant in a FOG, I didn't mean in a fig. Thought I would leave that there though, since it made me laugh


----------



## citrusfruit

Wow, that Superdrug early is looking great! Another bfp for the thread I'd say!And lol at fig! 

I've got frers as they were buy one get one free and I figured they would be handy to have later on, be it this month or next or whenever. Going to take one when little one is down for his nap, not expecting much so don't think I'll be too disappointed if it's blank. Will post it anyway though.


----------



## happycupcake

What dpo are you, Citrus? Hopefully you won't have to wait until next cycle! :)


----------



## citrusfruit

Soooo...I wont be drinking tonight just in case. I took the frer and looked at it for a good couple of minutes while it developed, absolutely nothing. So then I took it out of the case and about a minute later I could see the faintest of faint lines!!! I then spent about 10 minutes trying and failing to catch it on a photo! By the time I got it back in the case it was quite easy to see irl. Not so easy to photograph though. This is probably taken 10 minutes after the test, can you see anything? Feel free to tweak cupcake.


----------



## citrusfruit

So excited I forgot to upload it!!! Only 7dpo and pretty sure I cant be any more!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1206.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## happycupcake

I'm sure I can see a faint line there! Each time I try to tweak it it goes so pixelated it blurs the pink from the control line across the test too much :dohh:
Can you take it back out and photograph it? I know they are a pain in the backside to put back together and I think it's a little more centred than they usually are as I can see a line a little further to the left side than it would be if the control were more to the right, if this makes any sense


----------



## citrusfruit

Yeh, I couldn't get it back together properly! I'll have another go out of the case...


----------



## citrusfruit

Urgh it's not letting me upload, it keeps saying the file size is too large.


----------



## happycupcake

Try resizing on picresize, I use this sometimes


----------



## citrusfruit

I'll have another go later, thanks cupcake


----------



## citrusfruit

There we go, think I've done it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1222.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## citrusfruit

Argh you can't see it half as clearly. Never mind, I'll just have to wait until tomorrow I guess!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm seriously loving all these lines!! 

Ladders, I'm waiting for your test! 

Happycupcake, Yayyy!! Bfp for sure!! 

Citrus, I see it on both tests! It's so early though so still plenty of time to progress! 

Sander I think Sander? I hope lol IDK why I keep getting Sander and Duster mixed up lol anyway I was having some pretty bad cramps around my ovaries then it moved to the middle to my uterus and I'm assuming that was implantation? It was like af cramps but worse (for me because I don't usually get much on cramps on or around af) I kept thinking that I was having cramps for the past couple of days but last night I realised that it was in my groin area and not my ovaries. Which I'm happy about even though it still hurts. It's mostly at night but I do still get cramps in my uterus area occasionally during the day now. I've only felt the cramps there once today and no groin pain yet today. But oh my gosh my boob's hurt soooo bad today! But I'm happy they are getting bigger lol! 

OK so I want to dye my hair. I'm a natural blonde but I dye it brown sometimes. It's blonde now but I want to go back to brunette. Is it safe to dye my hair this early on? If not then I'll wait. Oh and in case it matters I'm 16dpo and 4w3d today.


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, I see something but I can't tell the colour? Is it pink in real life? It's so hard photographing these faint lines!

Kim, I think you get them confused because when I think of sander I automatically think of dust because when you sand stuff down it leaves dust. Lol! Perhaps this is why?
With the hair dye, most of them have something called PPD in them, which is responsible for penetrating the hair with pigment, I think. It's a potential allergen, so do a skin test first, behind the ear AND on the inside of your elbow. Any redness, rash, irritation, itching, anything at all don't use it. Most of the time they are fine, but there have been quite a few cases over here where people have had allergic reactions to these dyes (the darker they are, the more PPD is in them, btw), and a few have gone into anaphylactic shock and died. You may be more sensitive when pregnant, hormones can also alter the colour (my mum's eyebrows went purple once lol!) so do a strand test too. You should always practice skin tests each time you use any hair dye, particularly those with PPDs, because it's completely possible to have used them safely for many years and then develop an allergy randomly. Our skin's chemical make up is always changing, so this is why. 
If you want to avoid the risk, have it done through a cap like highlights, instead. This is what I do if I want it dyed. This way, contact with the skin is highly unlikely because the cap is in the way. You do have a small amount of roots untouched, but having gone light blonde to dark brunette this way, I can say I didn't actually notice the roots. Foils will get closer to the roots but you risk coming into contact with the skin a little more. 
You could opt for something more friendly like henna, but because it's a metallic dye, this means using any other dye over this, even a few years after, will result in weird colour changes. I used it, then had light blonde highlights a year or so later and the hair leftover which had remnants of henna on it still, went green lol 
It's beautiful stuff, but it can be hard to deal with. I also don't know how the henna would react during pregnancy, if it would go the right colour. And also, there's always an element of red/auburn in it because of the plant


----------



## curiousowl

I think I see it! Congrats cupcake!


----------



## citrusfruit

Here's what this afternoon's test looks like dried...:happydance:

PS sorry it's wonky I couldn't get it back in the case! Excited to test again tomorrow now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1233.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## happycupcake

Ooo Citrus! Definitely a line :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## ladders

Citrus I see it clearly!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## happycupcake

It's quite pixelated but here's a tweaked version, then invert and greyscale. I think congratulations are in order, Citrus :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3467.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3468.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3470.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ladders

Finally tested and I think are darker again, they came up much quicker and can see them from further away. Do you think they are progressing ok though? Pictures are yest pm tonight after about 2 mins and then the third dried a bit so prob 7 mins
 



Attached Files:







20170531_174541.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 13









20170531_174620.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 12









20170531_174731.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## happycupcake

I think they are fine, these ICs are sods for quick progression I think. Do you have any other tests?


----------



## ladders

Not yet but I'm going to get some tomorrow, what would you recommend the Superdrug ones or the frers? I'm going to get a couple of digitals as well because if all goes ok I want to do a digital to give dh as a bday present sat, or do you think that's too early?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

They look good, Ladders! Yay congratulations!! 

Also Citrus, I think I need to say congratulations to you too!! Yayyy! All these bfp's! I'm so excited! 

Happycupcake, I already congratulated you on the other thread (I think? Lol) but congratulations again!! 

I'm so happy we all get to be bump buddies too! 

Now all we need is the rest of the ladies to test and show us their bfp's too! This has got to be a lucky thread!


----------



## ladders

It really has to be! I thought I'd be trying for ages after last time! Although don't want to jump the gun, I'm certain my lines aren't evaps but worried about a chemical because of never tested this far before af due


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

With the progression I think you'll be fine. I'm still worried about mine too. It's part of the first tri lol 
I have been trying for what seems like forever. I joined this thread the cycle before this one and it has only been two cycles and I'm pregnant!! I was honestly starting to think I couldn't get pregnant again! So this really has to be a lucky thread!


----------



## happycupcake

ladders said:


> Not yet but I'm going to get some tomorrow, what would you recommend the Superdrug ones or the frers? I'm going to get a couple of digitals as well because if all goes ok I want to do a digital to give dh as a bday present sat, or do you think that's too early?

I think both are good but Superdrug are more sensitive at 10miu. People say they give evaps but I haven't seen any. 
If you see a good line on those ICs and others then I would think a digi Saturday will be fine :)


----------



## dustergrl

Yay ladies! So exciting!

I'm in the boat of thinking it will take forever, lol. We shall see!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sooo I made a ticker &#128522; I hope it works because I had no idea what I was doing lol!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Nope didn't work &#128542;


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

OK. Does it work now? Lol


----------



## Daisies11

Citrus congratulations! This really has turned into a very lucky thread. Bring on more bfps!

And Kim, I can't see it. There's a preview button to test it.


----------



## JessyG

I see all those lines! Yah!

Citrus, cant wait to see yours tomorrow.


----------



## JessyG

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> OK. Does it work now? Lol

Think you need to use the URL version for this site. Hope that helps. X


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you Jesse I'll try it &#128522;


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I really hope this works now lol


----------



## ladders

There it Is!!! Ahh congratulations it's lovely to see peoples tickers!


----------



## Sander

Congrats guys!

Gah I'm so happy for you all but it's hard seeing everyone get such early BFP's!! I tested this morning 8dpo and got stark white bfn. I know it's still so early but y'all are getting BFP's like 7/8 DPO! Haha

Anyway, hoping the cramps from yesterday were implantation cramps - bb's are sore right on the lower sides and gassy feeling seems to have stopped for now (thank goodness). Just waiting and waiting and waaaaaiting


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Sander, the side of boob soreness is a GOOD sign! I know not everyone gets it but I always have and that's what made me test the afternoon of 9dpo after getting nothing that morning (I think I can't remember) but 7 or 8 dpo was bfn for me. If I remember correctly? I don't remember lol but you're Sooo early so still plenty of time! Fx you are our next bfp!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I put a heart at the end of the word family on my ticker but it came up as a question mark lol oh well I'll fix it eventually but it was hard enough to get it to show up haha! 

Thank you, Ladders! I'm so excited I finally figured it out! Apparently I had to use the bbcode one instead of URL or html or whatever the other ones were lol


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, love your ticker <3


----------



## ladders

Sander i had a complete bfn 7 8 and 9 dpo and only that very very slight hint of a line 10dpo so defo not our yet. In fact u remember saying at 9dpo I was upset as feel like I was pretty much out


----------



## Sander

ladders said:


> Sander i had a complete bfn 7 8 and 9 dpo and only that very very slight hint of a line 10dpo so defo not our yet. In fact u remember saying at 9dpo I was upset as feel like I was pretty much out

Oh that's so funny I totally do remember that and telling you you were so early haha - it's always easier to tell someone else than take your own advice :p :p

Thanks guys for the reassurance! Will test tomorrow and the next day and the next day ;)


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> ladders said:
> 
> 
> Sander i had a complete bfn 7 8 and 9 dpo and only that very very slight hint of a line 10dpo so defo not our yet. In fact u remember saying at 9dpo I was upset as feel like I was pretty much out
> 
> Oh that's so funny I totally do remember that and telling you you were so early haha - it's always easier to tell someone else than take your own advice :p :p
> 
> Thanks guys for the reassurance! Will test tomorrow and the next day and the next day ;)Click to expand...

Definitely don't feel out! I say this all the time but I got a total squinter at 13dpo with DD so don't worry yet!


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congrats cupcake and citrus!! This is so exciting!!!! 
Great lines ladders!!!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

happycupcake said:


> Kim, love your ticker <3

Thank you! &#10084;


----------



## citrusfruit

You were all busy this evening while I was out! Kim that's a great ticker! Helps me keep up with what's going on too which is always helpful! 

Cupcake and ladders, I think your lines look all good. Ladders I hope you manage to get the positive digital in time for hubbys bday. I will probably take one too at some point if all goes well on the next few days. I swing between feeling really optimistic and then feeling that optimism is dangerous especially when it is so early.

Sander, I don't think it's usual to get lines at 8dpo. I think I was 9 dpo with my son and it was blank at 8dpo. So keep testing but don't get disheartened. Same to you duster, I'm sorry you feel like it will take ages. I think it's so easy to think that but then one day a little line will whisk that feeling away!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thanks, Citrus. I was going to wait till I go to the Dr and have a definite date from the scan but I'm impatient so had to figure out how to do it lol 
I wanted one with little pebbles on it because that's what we're calling him/her till we find out if it's a boy or girl. We are calling him/her pebble.


----------



## citrusfruit

Not what I was hoping to see this morning :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1239.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

It's faint but I still see it and you're still early! I don't see color but don't get discouraged because mine didn't either on the ic's for a few days! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that it gets darker! That line WAS there yesterday and I still think it'll show up!! &#10084;


----------



## JessyG

How many dpo are you now citrus?


----------



## ladders

Mine did that the next morning and I sat on the bed and cried and then being a poas addict did another straight away and could see it again. That's why I do two at a time now with the same sample in case one is crappy and worries me


----------



## citrusfruit

Only 8 dpo. Going to try to hold out on doing the next frer till tomorrow as it's still so early but not sure how well I'll do at that as my resolve is already slipping!


----------



## ricschick

I see it and it looks great for 8dpo!! Xx


----------



## citrusfruit

Bless you Rics. Thank you x


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus I see it still! I wouldn't worry as the others said, especially with these ICs, they don't have the best reputation with everyone and I have frequently seen them lighten up then darken so hopefully you will see this with yours :)

Um, so yes. Mine are pretty much the same as yesterday. Superdrug looks similar to yesterday but in photos looks lighter. The FRER isn't any different and don't even get me started on the ICs. 9-10dpo today so don't know what to make of this.

All dipped in the same fmu sample today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3778.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3779.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3780.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_3777.jpg
File size: 68.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## citrusfruit

Cupcake I still see it so don't lose hope. It could take a few days for the tests to get darker, I guess? We both need to keep hope together as we both had tests that were a little disappointing this morning. Let's wait to see what tomorrow brings. Or are you going to test again today? I'm tempted to do another cheapie just because I'm struggling with the limbo but I'm trying to keep myself busy until tomorrow mornings frer.

Ladders and Kim, are you done with testing now?!

Sander, any news? Are you 8 or 9dpo now?


----------



## ladders

Cupcake for 10dpo those lines are great!! I was only getting the faintest of the faint 10dpo!

Citrus are you still holding out to test again until tomorrow?

So I bought some Superdrug tests and some clearblue today and couldn't resist!
 



Attached Files:







20170601_140334.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 13









20170601_135200.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## citrusfruit

Yay ladders that's great! 

Yep, I'm staying strong here. Mainly because it's warm and I've drank a lot and I'm quite simply rubbish at holding my pee. I'm soooo tempted to test but really don't want to waste a test and possibly have a fainter or no line and then it turns out to be only because my urine was too diluted. 9dpo tomorrow, so should have a clearer line, if there's going to be one. If I'm not pregnant this month I honestly think I would jus tell give up on early testing. This is the first time I've ever been in limbo and I would be too heartbroken despite trying not to get my hopes up, they are already up.


----------



## ricschick

Woohoo ladders!!!!


----------



## meek0104

Hi ladies. Hope I am welcome here. I haven't posted since april of 2015 when i found out i was expecting baby number 1. She was born in December 2015 (my new years eve baby!) and is now 17 months. Hubby and I hav recently decided we wanted to try for number 2. I went to my fertility specialist last month after having some left sided pain which was concerning to me as i only have 1 tube left, which is on my left side. I was checked and found out it was just CL cyst pain and I had actually ovulated on my own from both ovaries. :happydance: I ended getting my period a week later, so was definitely relieved that it was not another ectopic! I am now on cd12 and went in for ultrasound and bloodwork today. I havent gotten my bloodwork results, but the tech said there was nothing going on with either ovary and that my lining was pretty thin. So I go back on wednesday to see if there is any progress. We were advised to try naturally this cycle, and based on what happens we will discuss starting meds next cycle. I'm just hoping if I do grow follies that I ovulate from my left ovary as my doc has already made it clear that the cycle will probably be a bust if ovulate from the right due to no tube.


----------



## meek0104

congrats to all of the BFPs so far!


----------



## ladders

Cupcake and citrus please don't worry too much, I think we are so wanting to see progression that we expect more from the lines then we could get at that stage. I think you both had fantastic lines for how far along you are. I didn't see anything at all until 10dpo and even then it was a massive squinter!
Having said that very hypocytically I'm going to keep testing for a while especially until sat because I don't want to tell dh if I think think it's going to stick.

Welcome meek, hope you have some good results and you won't need to start the meds!


----------



## JessyG

Yaaaaaah! Congrats ladders!!!


----------



## Sander

Hi guys,
Cupcake, ladders and citrus I think your lines are still good! :)

Citrus today is 9DPO, bfn this morning, not even a squinter. My tests test at 25 so I was thinking it through and if I implanted 7dpo I don't think it would show up until much later? Ugh I dunno. Bbs still sore, nipples started being really sensitive since last night, feeling quite 'wet' w creamy cm - not much else to report. Have had a general 'unwell' feeling in my stomach pretty much since like 3 or 4dpo. That could be anything though. 

Anyhow we shall see. Hope everyone else is doing well!

P.S. Wanted to say thanks because everyone on this thread is so nice! I've been googling all kinds of things and have read other threads where everyone is so negative and downright mean! So this has been great :)


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Congrats on the digi ladders!!

Happycupcake, I still see it on all of them and to me the SD test is darker today than yesterday. Can you put them side by side? I swear I'm not seeing things lol it is progressing well especially for how early you are. It'll get darker I'm sure of it &#10084;

Citrus, I have 2 tests left so I'm going to wait till tomorrow to do those two. Then hopefully do another digi soon. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Daisies11

Yey on the digi ladders! And citrus I know I've seen your lines and I'm rubbish on seeing squinters, I reckon it will have darkened up tomorrow!

Hi Meek & welcome! That all sounds positive re ovulating. We'll all keep our fingers crossed for you that it just happens and quickly! Did you have to have any fertility meds last time round!

And Sander, I agree this is a lovely thread. So supportive & friendly! And I'm especially loving it since we got so many bfps!!


----------



## happycupcake

Isn't a huge deal of difference in the dry photos but the fourth within timeframe there's a slight difference between them. First three the top is today's, fourth top is yesterday's
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4035.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_4037.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4036.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3718.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ladders

Cupcake I can see progression in those lines!!

Sanders your right we have a lovely thread &#128522;&#128522; I didn't think I'd get such a good group of ladies like a did last time but I've struck lucky again &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I still see progression too! 

Sander (yes it's Sander and I didn't get her mixed up with duster!) I completely agree. This thread with all you ladies are absolutely amazing! I have grown to genuinely care about all of you and all of our ttc struggles. I can't wait till we all have our bfp's so we can all be in the same first tri thread together again (if you all want to) but until then I'll still be here rooting everyone else on! 

Welcome, Meek!


----------



## JessyG

I agree lovely ladies here! 

Cupcake whoop whoop, those lines i dont even need to zoom, by tomorrow that line is gonna look ace! 

OMG i cant hardly keep up with all these bfps hahaha! Its awesome. 

Kim, daisies, anni how are you all feeling?

Cupcake/citrus, i am excited for tomorrow! 

Duster hope you are well.

Sander, sorry chick my memory is like a drain, what cd are you on?


----------



## Sander

Ha no worries Jessy, CD26 and 9dpo today


----------



## JessyG

Ooooh and so when do you plan on testing or will you late until af is late?


----------



## citrusfruit

I do agree about this group! Sooo lovely and supportive.

Cupcake, what tests have you got for tomorrow's fmu? I'm so nervous about the frer, feeling like it's make or break.


----------



## JessyG

FRER tomorrow citrus?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Jessy, I'm feeling OK so far. A little nauseous in the morning but not really been sick yet. My boob's hurt soooo bad lol I'm peeing every 30 minutes or so and now I think I may be getting a cold or something? Was sneezing a lot yesterday and today I'm freezing then I'm hot then freezing again and so on. I hope it's nothing though and I'm not getting sick lol 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## JessyG

I am ok. Had a horrid sea sickness feeling late afternoon together with back and tummy cramps. Was leaving work so i felt dreadful walking down the road. It passed pretty quickly, thankfully. I am tired alot especially mornings. Its like i just cant get going in the morning which is hard when i get up at 6am and gotta drop DD at nursery at 7:30 and then sit on a train into work.

Nausea is on and off not every day and at different times so its been ok. Also has anyone else found the nausea can be kept at bay with frequent snacks. Its almost as though its a hunger thing?


----------



## citrusfruit

Jessy I found that with my son. I kept eating carbs especially hula hoops! Yeh I have an frer to take tomorrow. Managed to hold off today but feel like that has put more pressure on tomorrow's test! Symptoms so far include a really stuffy nose (like really dry?! Sorry if tmi of a different kind!) which I remember with my son and also sore boobs and I swear they look bigger too!!


----------



## Sander

Jessy - been testing 7, 8 and 9dpo all bfn for now :( but I'm gonna test again tomorrow and af is due June 6 so we shall see. Still think it's early. Actually does anyone know what a FRER tests at? My IC's do 25mlU


----------



## citrusfruit

Frer is 10 or 12.5? I think a test at 25 would be v unlikely to show a positive at this stage sander so still got everything crossed for you. Do you have an frer?


----------



## JessyG

Think perhaps 12.5ml Sander but the new curved one is apparently is a bit pants. Good luck for tomorrow.

Citrus, you have done well holding off today! By tomorrow there should be a lovely little pinky line!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Sander - if you are in the UK a FRER is 12.5miu. If you are in the US it's 6.5miu if the curved type. If you are anywhere else then I haven't a clue lol

Jessy - dry Jacobs crackers helped me. Also try adding a good sized piece of fresh (peeled) ginger to hot water, this may help. Or peppermint tea from a teabag or from fresh mint leaves in hot water. Travel bands also use a pressure point on your inside wrist which helps with this and it also helps calm anxiety too.

Can any of you lovely ladies take a look at page 9 of my test thread in the pregnancy test section please? I posted my FRER I did this evening because I did a 4.5 hour hold, unintended, and decided to dip a FRER and I don't know if I see something or if I am seeing imaginary lines due to having looked at so many tests


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I agree citrus good job on holding out on testing. I think with yesterday's line, tomorrow's will be more obvious. 

Sander, good luck with testing! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JessyG

I think i can see something cupcake! 

I had cream crackers for breakfast then an oaty bar when i got to work then more cracker things (car cheese melts) rice cakes carrot stick and a cookie then had mac and cheese some tomatoes and an ice lolly......crazy amount of food for me!


----------



## Daisies11

Jessy I totally agree on feeling more nauseous when I've not eaten for a while, I'm struggling though because there's not a lot I want to eat! I'm loving lemon & lime water though. I keep getting a massive glass and putting ice in with wedges of lemon & lime that I squeeze some of the juice from and then nice cold water. Omg so delicious and really helps with nausea. I keep taking a glass to bed as I'm waking regularly to pee and often feel nauseous when I wake so a sip of that water helps so I can settle back to sleep with the taste of lemon in my mouth rather than the nauseous taste and extra saliva. How are you feeling?

Sander it really is early days yet, don't count yourself out too soon!

Well done on holding out today citrus, can't wait to see your test tomorrow!

Cupcake I'm off to look at yours now!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Happycupcake, I'm just now seeing your post. We must have posted at the same time lol but I commented on your thread. I'm still seeing lines! I'm really hoping it's more obvious tomorrow morning. 

I'm with you daisies, I literally don't want anything to eat but I'm hungry. I just can't find anything that seems somewhat like anything I would want to eat. So far I've kept a box of cheez-its close to me so I can eat a few when I get hungry. It's weird though because last week I was starving to death and ate everything in sight lol now I'm having to force myself to eat the crackers. I do make sure I drink plenty of water though


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome meek!

Citrus, I don't normally early test! Partially because my LP is only 11 days anyhow so it's not as long a wait but also because I had such a roller coaster with my CP of faint lines forever and I never want to repeat that.


----------



## Sander

Thanks guys, I'm in Canada so it's generally similar products to the States. I don't have a FRER - if I had I would have peed on it already haha. But yes I agree with you citrus and everyone else - I didn't realize my tests weren't as sensitive as I thought. Plus I've heard of a ton of people needing to wait until 12-14dpo to see anything at all. 

Plus I've noticed the past 2 days or so that I'm feeling really hungry but the thought of food makes me sick so maybe that sounds a good thing haha

Also hi meek! Sorry forgot to say hi earlier

*Update - bought an FRER now just not sure when to use it (I only have 1!) Suggestions?


----------



## citrusfruit

Well there's a hint of a line but I'd say less obvious than 2 days ago so I'm calling this a chemical or maybe even just evaps. Gutted.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1265.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## JessyG

Oh citrus i am sorry! Dont rule yourself out completely though. When is af due? 

Sander - now, use it now :haha:

Oh and i cant button my jeans anymore.....crazy! Dong even have an elastic band so am just wearing a long stretchy top to cover the fact my jeans are undone and a floaty top over it since i look 4 months pregnant.


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, I agree with Jessy! I'm having the weirdest time with FRERs, take a look at my update on my thread. Everything else is progressing but the FRERs are the same. I'm starting to wonder if there are some faulty batches about? Have you tried any other tests? I hope it isn't a chemical. For what it's worth, I haven't once seen an evap on a FRER myself, if they have been blank they have stayed that way, but super faint lines have sometimes darkened over time. You did have other positive tests, didn't you?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus, sometimes for whatever reason the lines lighten then get darker again. I don't know why but I'm hoping this is the case for you. &#10084; I really hope it's just because your fmu sucks like mine and you'll get a better line later in the day. 

Sander, I agree with Jessy! Now is a good time! (but try not to drink anything and hold off on going to the bathroom for as long as possible) 

Happycupcake, I seeeee linesssss!!! And way more obvious and darker ones too!! &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks all. I've only had squinters on ICs but I wouldn't say anything to get excited about based on the squinters we've had on one step before. There is a line on the frer but it is so super faint. It's horrible because it just leaves that window of hope open. I might go out and get Superdrug tests, if I can be bothered...I did another IC with smu and nothing. It's just hard to not have any hope as I feel a bit off and am just finding it so hard to believe yesterday's frer wasn't real. So cruel this game!


----------



## citrusfruit

Today's cheapie with smu.

This is so all consuming. I'm finding it really hard to concentrate on anything else.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1306.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I still see the line on the ic. I know what you mean though. I would do the same thing every cycle hoping and praying for that second line to appear. Then get darker. I'm sorry today's test wasn't what you expected. I honestly expected it to be darker too. There was definitely a line on the first frer. I'm really hoping your lines get darker and you also have a bfp. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ladders

Citrus I see that line on the ic really clearly! What dpo are you again? I know what about it being all consuming and it's hard to not expect what you think the line should look like but remember hcg doubles every 48 hours so if was just 10 when you got the hint of a line then only 20 two days later so hardly any difference! Then would take another 48 hours to get to 40 and that's not even enough to be picked up by a clearblue. Please don't loose hope


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh thanks ladders and Kim. I am still only 9dpo. I do feel pregnant. I do see what you mean about the numbers too, hcg would have only barely been detectable at 7dpo so the numbers would still be really low today at 9 dpo.

I'm holding my pee now to go out and get a Superdrug. My oh would go mad if he knew!! :haha:


----------



## meek0104

citrus, im really hoping for a bfp for you. :hugs: i totally understand you saying its consuming you...i swear even after my doctor visit last month all i thought about day and night was "what if i am pregnant and theres just not enough hcg in my blood". i probably took about 20 tests between 9 and 14dpo and was still holding out hope until the 1st drop of blood :haha:


----------



## happycupcake

Meek, I'm sorry how rude I don't think I said hello and welcome! Hello and welcome! :flower:

Citrus, I see a line easily on your IC! I'm thinking FRER are currently rubbish, OR perhaps your pee wasn't quite concentrated to give you a stronger line today. The IC is definitely there, and also I suspect you can see your FRER easier than it is on photo as sometimes it's hard to photograph faint lines good. Fingers crossed for your Superdrug.

I tweaked your photo a little then greyscale and inverted it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4997.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4999.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4998.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks cupcake, yes it is definitely there isn't it. FRER was with fmu today but was with second or third pee or fourth or fifth even on Wednesday so guess that could affect it too. I think it's unlikely they are all evaps so we will just see if it sticks. 

Sorry girls, feel like a right moany pants and so self indulgent right now, I've just never had this limbo before! I've only ever had lines when I was pregnant, nothing like this. So that you for indulging me and welcome meek!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, don't be silly you aren't being moany! It's hard when lines don't behave as you expect. I know precisely how this feels! I don't see anything on my FRER but yet there are lines on the Superdrugs and ICs so it makes you feel quite unsure. Did you buy a Superdrug? The FRER is less sensitive, and at this early stage it will be easier for a Superdrug to show a line. Some ICs will show lines and others won't, they are a whole new league of weird on their own


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I agree with Happycupcake. You're not being moany. It's frustrating when those lines don't do what we expect them to do. I also agree with ladders about the hcg double time too. I'm holding on to hope for you, Citrus!


----------



## citrusfruit

Sooo....what do we think? There's a line again so I'm either pregnant or it's a chemical. And on we go to tomorrow...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1317.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh and I managed to do this! Your tweaks are still the best though cupcake
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1319.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## JessyG

Definitely a line and i think it looks darker!?


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I agree with Jessy! It does look darker! I could clearly see it without the invert.


----------



## citrusfruit

I think it's the darkest one I've had. Fingers crossed. Still not convinced it's progressing but don't think I will be until I get a darker line on the same type of test


----------



## Sander

Looks good citrus!

Ugh guys I could cry - bfn on Frer and ic this morning. 10dpo. I don't know if I'm gonna test again until af is due on Tuesday, it's so hard seeing the bfn's!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm sorry, Sander. Hopefully it's just a little too early still. A lot of women don't see a line til after af is due. Fx af stays away and you get your bfp too.


----------



## JessyG

It is hard Sander. I was like that last cycle kept testing and found it so soul destroying. See how you get on waiting.


----------



## Sander

Well because I'm sad and have a really awful case of line eye I thought I'd share my bfn anyways. I took like 2 tests last night because I thought I maybe maybe could see a tiny little something and I can see it a touch quicker today but I actually think I've trained myself to see the indent in the test. 

Anyways I thought I can post it here and if one of you guys knows how to tweak it and can pull anything out of it that would be great, otherwise I'll know to stop staring at blank tests haha

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/Sander1020/Untitled_zpsl2tjteuy.png


----------



## citrusfruit

I think I can see what you mean sander, I have line eye myself though. I hope it turns into something darker and I'm sure cupcake will be along soon to tweak.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I was thinking the same thing Citrus lol 

I also think I see something faint!


----------



## ladders

Citrus I definitely see something on that Superdrug test and I see it easily, I think that's a really good line for 9dpo!!!! 

Sander I'm bit sure if i can see anything but I'm not sure if the line is putting me off, my eyes are easily distracted! It's also hard in pictures they definitely photo lighter


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, I can easily see the Superdrug! Have you looked out of the case too? 

Sander, I can see that! Will see if I can bring it out...

First a little tweaked, next a little more tweaked. Looks pink to me, faint but definitely there! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5014.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 13









IMG_5016.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sander

Happycupcake I kept checking every like 2 minutes to see if you had done the photos haha, it's amazing you can bring that out! I'm soooo hoping it's not just an evap or indentation (I took the photo maybe 5 minutes after the test). Anyhow I can def see if better in your pictures, and it looks like my arrow is just a touch too far right. 

Anyhow I'm trying not to get too excited, I'd like to see it darken up more!! 

Thank you thank you :) :)


----------



## curiousowl

Citrus, I definitely see something there! 9dpo is still so early, I bet you see some progress soon!

Sander, I maybe see something. Fx it's real!


----------



## curiousowl

AFM, cd17 and still waiting on my +OPK. Last cycle CD18 was abruptly dark so fingers crossed. I hope this travel hasn't delayed anything.


----------



## meek0104

thank you all for the welcome. citrus i see something on the last test you posted! fx that it gets darker over the next few days! 
sander i think i see a faint line on yours as well. i laughed reading these posts because i've got such line eye. i swear it feels like i see a line in the test area before i even pee on the sticks nowadays!! :haha::haha:


----------



## happycupcake

Lol Sander that's funny, I can't help myself! I enjoy being able to bring something out if it's there. Generally I can't bring out something that isn't there, and this does look the right width too. Indents and evaps are usually skinny and white or grey. This to me looks faint but pink, let's hope it progresses! 

Curious, I hope you ovulate soon! :)


----------



## Sander

Ok happycupcake please don't kill me - but I was a little excited and did one more (last one for today promise) with smu after not drinking + holding for 4 hours, and in person anyways it's a little more obvious, (still hardly noticeable in the picture) but is there anyway you might be able to do this one too? 

Then I'm making myself wait until tomorrow morning 

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/Sander1020/image1_zpslusglanz.jpg


----------



## citrusfruit

Sander I feel like I can see this one better than the last!!


----------



## happycupcake

Sander, tweaking with the app obliterated this photo for some reason, so using a less damaging to photo tweak from my iPad's own tools instead, I have this. I can see it anyway, but possibly a little more like this?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5330.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_5332.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_5331.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sander

No worries happycupcake, I guess the site uploaded a resized image (don't know if they lowered the res or not) but thanks for trying! (I think I see it best on your grayscale edit) I can actually see it pretty well on the stick itself which is great. The photo is a lot tougher. I keep pulling it out of the package to see if it's disappeared haha. I'll post tomorrow's photo and hopefully it will be even easier to see :)


----------



## ricschick

Citrus! That is a great line for only 9dpo!! A few more days that will be a strong line!! I only got a noticeable line at 12dpo with my last pregnancy. &#128513;&#128513;

Sander I can see lines!!! Eek!! 

Welcome meek! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Something strange happened earlier I got up off the sofa quite quickly and it felt like I'd pulled or something in my uterus it really dud hurt a bit!! Strange!! 
Had some mild cramping this morning so I'm hoping something is happening!! Fx.


----------



## dustergrl

Omg my post from earlier didn't post and now is lost. *screams*

Sorry I haven't been commenting much, but I have been reading and keeping up. As the weather gets warmer here, there is just more to do. That's life on a mini-farm, I guess. On a sad note, my chick didn't make it (ended things on her own terms; she was half the size of the others so I'm honestly kind of relieved as she was livestock), and my one rabbit was sick again- but seems to be on the mend as of today.

Citrus, I can see the line- hope it darkens up for you!

Sanders, I might see something!

Afm, cd5 here. Boring. Still waiting for af to end. Blergh.


----------



## melewen

Omg I missed so much! I'm excited about keeping up with these lines and hope any weirdness is stick-related only &#128513; I feel like I'm off track with everyone, like I'm just barely finishing my period and all of y'all are testing!! &#128557; Off to the beach in the am and hoping for some chill vibes to lure in a baby asap hahahah


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

ricschick said:


> Citrus! That is a great line for only 9dpo!! A few more days that will be a strong line!! I only got a noticeable line at 12dpo with my last pregnancy. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Sander I can see lines!!! Eek!!
> 
> Welcome meek!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok?
> 
> Something strange happened earlier I got up off the sofa quite quickly and it felt like I'd pulled or something in my uterus it really dud hurt a bit!! Strange!!
> Had some mild cramping this morning so I'm hoping something is happening!! Fx.


I did the same thing today! I got up off my bed (was laying down watching TV) because someone was knocking on the door and I had to stand there for a second to make sure it stopped. Kinda scared me a little bit. It only lasted a second but I still stood there a few seconds to make sure it stopped. It did and didn't happen again. I figure I just got up too quickly. Hopefully this is a good sign for you!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Duster, hopefully af will leave you soon. Sorry about your little chick &#128542; but good that your bunny seems to be feeling better. 

Mel, I hope you have a good day at the beach! Soak up some sun for me! I'm so pale I can't last long on the beach or I'll burn to a crisp! Lol!


----------



## curiousowl

Finally some fertile CM tonight, woo! Hoping for a nice OPK line in the morning.


----------



## citrusfruit

Mel I think you and duster might be around the same point?

Sander, cupcake, how are tests looking this morning?

Yay for o signs curious. Get BDing!

Daisies and Kim, I think that kind of thing is very normal. Your ligaments (I think?!) go all stretchy...or something like that! There is a scientific reason for it though, why you are more likely to do yourself an injury. Sorry, that wasn't as educated as I hoped it might be haha!!

I'm just waiting to poas. Decided to go with smu as it has seemed to produce better lines in the last couple of days. Who knows though. Nervous about it as I'm going out tonight and it's going to be really tricky not to drink. Obviously if it's positive then no problem but if I get another really faint line it's going to annoying. Think I'll use an frer and maybe a cheapie but I might cave and dip the other Superdrug too! Just really want an answer either way. 10dpo today.


----------



## ricschick

Hopfl oh really!! I do hope so!!!! Thinking about it I think I've had this before??? &#129300; Citrus thanks for your professional explanation lol!! But makes loads of sense!! &#128536;

Curious!! Woohoo for cm!! Get dtd!! 

Good luck for your tests today citrus and cupcake!! Xx


----------



## ladders

Curious whoop whoop for fertile cm you go get on it!!!

Sorry af still with you duster and your poor little chick, must be rough when things don't make in &#128532;

Ok so a little anxious, think because im going to tell dh today. But I took the digi Thurs at 13dpo and got 1-2 weeks and then today to show dh at 15dpo and still saying 1-2 weeks I was hoping it might be up to 2-3 by now. Do you think that's Ok? I'm worried about telling him and then turns into a chemical


----------



## ricschick

Ladders I wouldn't worry your still early tell him and enjoy it!!! X


----------



## citrusfruit

So the IC is still rubbish and I don't know how well you'll be able to see it on here but the FRER!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1327.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 21









IMG_1328.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ricschick

Yay citrus!!! Congratulations bfp!!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## JessyG

Thats definitely pink on the FRER. Congrats citrus!! Thats a really good line!


----------



## happycupcake

Huge congratulations, Citrus! What a beautiful pink line on that FRER! Don't worry about the IC, some tests are better for some than others


----------



## melewen

Omg amazing! Congrats citrus! Very lucky thread indeed

Me next me next! &#128514;


----------



## ladders

Congratulations citrus that's a lovely line!!!!


----------



## happycupcake

I have updated my thread in the pregnancy test gallery but I wouldn't be sticking to the rules if I didn't post what I pee on here too. My Superdrug Early is all wonky today as the dye is uneven, so I don't know but it looks fainter than yesterday, whether that's because of the dye wonkiness or what I don't know, but my ICs are pretty clear I think.

The green cheapie at the top is 25miu and I don't think I see anything on it but the others are clear. The Superdrug out of its case and then in its case (in that photo today's is at the top, so looks fainter than yesterday's in the case)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5715.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_5717.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_5716.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5729.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5728.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ladders

Cupcake they are lovely and clear &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## happycupcake

We are about to go to the beach since the tide will be out but my delivery of FRERs and ICs hasn't arrived yet, so my husband has popped to Boots to buy some FRER as they are buy one get one free <3


----------



## citrusfruit

Hehe cupcake I got the on the bogof too! Those ICs seem to be progressing nicely and the Superdrug looks ok to me too? Hope the frer goes well...


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats citrus!

Those look great cupcake!


----------



## curiousowl

Still barely a second line on my OPK this morning :( I'm disappointed. I doubt O will be tomorrow then and I haven't O'd after CD19 since October. I'm sure it's stress and jet lag and travel but bummed. I really hope it's soon.


----------



## ricschick

Looking good cupcake! 

Curious do it was neg this morning but don't lose hope as they can turn positive so quickly!! Try mid afternoon x


----------



## dustergrl

Ladders, tell him! He should be there to support you if it does turn out to be a chemical.

Citrus, congratulations!

Cupcake, those lines look great.

Curious, they say to test for opk in the afternoon- for some reason they say it's better. They turn positive very quickly in some cases.

Rainy day here, even though it is quite warm outside, so we are pretty much stuck in for the day.


----------



## curiousowl

So, I drink a ton of water all day and my afternoon OPKs are normally way too dilute, even if I do a hold. I've never had a problem with mornings thus far. But I will take one today since it's hopefully close!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Citrus!!! I see that!! Congratulations!! Wooo-whooo! All these bfp's! Happycupcake I'm calling yours bfp too!! I'm so happy! 

Curious, have fun with dtd! I wouldn't worry about O'ing later. I usually O around cd16 (one cycle) to cd24. This cycle I O'd on cd31 or 32 and I'm now pregnant &#128522; good luck hun I hope you catch that egg! 

Duster, (Sander?) have you tested again yet today? 
We have got to figure out a way for me to tell you two apart lol My brain is just not separating the two of you. My name is Kim. If one of you don't mind. Can you tell me your first name? Or even a initial or something? Lol if you don't want to tell me any of that tell me a number! I'll just call you by that number lol whichever one of you is comfortable with it? Lol! 

Rics, when will it be time for you to test? 

Anyone else testing soon? 

I'm sorry if I forgot someone! My brain seems to have left me today. Lol 

Oh ladders! Go ahead and tell him! It takes a while for the hcg to rise enough to change the numbers from 1-2 to 2-3. 

Oh and Citrus, your explanation made sense to me too! &#10084;


----------



## Sander

Hey guys,

Congrats Citrus and cupcake you both have such nice lines!

It's ok hopfl haha, my name is Lauren if that helps ;)

So I tested again and honestly I can see something but it's oh so faint. I actually think this mornings test and the one I took last night (I cheated) look very similar. Can anyone see it darker today?

[URL=https://s32.photobucket.com/user/Sander1020/media/IMG_0184_zpsdp5q3w7m.jpg.html][IMG]https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/Sander1020/IMG_0184_zpsdp5q3w7m.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Lauren! I do see it more today!! I didn't comment on the last one because I couldn't see it and I didn't want to tell you it wasn't there and disappoint you just in case it was more obvious today and it is!! Yay! I hope it darkens up tomorrow (or depending on how fast your hcg rises) then possibly the next day! I'm excited to see all these bfp's! It also looks more pink to me today too! Good luck on tomorrow and Monday's tests! I have my fingers crossed that it gets darker for you!

Edited: Oh and you are more than welcome to call me Kim if you want to!


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, I see it! And I didn't see it on yesterday's.

Thanks ladies. You know how it goes. It's soooo hard when you're waiting! The only thing giving me hope is that my temps have been pretty low and steady, which is normally a pre-O sign. I think I am still scarred from TTC with DD when I only O'd twice in 9 months and those were on CD32 and 28.


----------



## dustergrl

Sander I see it!

Kim you can call me dusty or Meg, or duster- whatever. :)


----------



## happycupcake

Sander, easily see your line! I don't think it requires tweaking but will post these anyway
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6002.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_6004.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_6003.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_6005.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

OK so I think my brain finally will finally separate the two of you lol! Sander is Lauren and Duster is D. Is that OK with you ladies? I tried to remember dusty and Meg but anytime I go back to see if I can decipher the two of you I just keep coming up with Lauren and D lol I hope it's OK for me to call you D, duster?


----------



## melewen

I see it! Woohoo!


----------



## ricschick

Lauren no doubting that!! Looking like a bfp to me!! Xx


----------



## ricschick

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Citrus!!! I see that!! Congratulations!! Wooo-whooo! All these bfp's! Happycupcake I'm calling yours bfp too!! I'm so happy!
> 
> Curious, have fun with dtd! I wouldn't worry about O'ing later. I usually O around cd16 (one cycle) to cd24. This cycle I O'd on cd31 or 32 and I'm now pregnant &#128522; good luck hun I hope you catch that egg!
> 
> Duster, (Sander?) have you tested again yet today?
> We have got to figure out a way for me to tell you two apart lol My brain is just not separating the two of you. My name is Kim. If one of you don't mind. Can you tell me your first name? Or even a initial or something? Lol if you don't want to tell me any of that tell me a number! I'll just call you by that number lol whichever one of you is comfortable with it? Lol!
> 
> Rics, when will it be time for you to test?
> 
> Anyone else testing soon?
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot someone! My brain seems to have left me today. Lol
> 
> Oh ladders! Go ahead and tell him! It takes a while for the hcg to rise enough to change the numbers from 1-2 to 2-3.
> 
> Oh and Citrus, your explanation made sense to me too! &#10084;

I may test tomorrow but once I'm home from the caravan! X


----------



## curiousowl

Woo, positive OPK this afternoon!!! Guess I need to be testing twice a day near O. We didn't BD last night because we were too jet lagged and tired but definitely tonight and tomorrow! Hopefully that timing will still be ok.


----------



## ladders

Go for it curious!!! Such a relief when you finally get a positive opk! 

Sander I'm keeping my fingers crossed you line keeps getting darker!

Thanks Kim I did tell him this morning and he was really surprised! Think we are both a bit scarred from the mc and kept saying "if it works" and "it's still really early" etc which is a shame really, sure my lines are getting darker, will post a pic tomorrow and my boobs are sore and seem bigger so I'm hoping is all a good sign


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I know what you mean, ladders. Dh keeps telling me to try not to get too excited "just in case the worst happens" but it's too late. I'm already super excited and attached. I keep mentioning names and telling dh we should go ahead and start buying diapers and wipes. He keeps saying we should wait till the 12 week mark and then start buying things like that but he is talking names with me and at the same time he says "well if this one works out then maybe...." and whatever name he thinks of. (by the way he will NOT be naming this one lol his name's are so bad sometimes I have to ask if he's joking! He never is...) 
I'm sure everything will work out fine for all of us this time &#10084;

So how did you tell him? Did he even suspect it before you told him?


----------



## citrusfruit

Sander that is definite progression!! Could see it easily and it looks pink. Excited to see today's test. I can't remember where you are but I would be tempted to use a better test as my ICs have been rubbish for progression.

Curious yay for ovulating!

Rics how many dpo are you now?

Kim can you give us an example of one of OHs suggestions if it won't reveal too much?! My husband once suggested Leigh-Ann which is soooo far from my taste lol. I just looked at him like he was mad! They are such funny and personal things names aren't they.

I'm doing something crazy today...I'm NOT testing!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Also posted in my thread but...
I may be crazy, I probably am actually :thumbup:
But I used a FRER with smu because like an idiot I didn't remember to pee for more than five hours so I thought I would see and I don't know, so, what do you think? Top is fmu and I don't see anything in that photo, bottom is smu
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6785.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_6786.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_6787.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ricschick

I see it better on the smu!!


----------



## ricschick

Got home from the caravan so thought I'd test! Wee was very light tho.


----------



## citrusfruit

Can definitely see a line in the bottom test cupcake. Not sure if it should be darker by now though?

Rics I'm feeling like I'm seeing something?! What dpo are you?


----------



## JessyG

How many dpo are you now cupcake. If you tested super early i think this will probably be darker by tomorrow!


----------



## happycupcake

Rics, I think I see something faint, I hope so! 

I'm 12dpo according to app. I have read that sometimes the hormone can take a while to start increasing properly, but if tomorrow's test is the same or absolutely nothing then I won't bother testing after


----------



## ricschick

Citrus I'm 8dpo so early still. X

Do you remember how many dpo you were with your first pregnancy cupcake? X


----------



## happycupcake

I haven't a clue, I was way overdue af when I tested and the line on that was faint!
Second child I wasn't tracking ovulation but had a 28 day cycle, tested four days before af was due with a FRER which was light but wasn't any squinting required.
Third I don't know where I was since I had only given birth twelve weeks beforehand and hadn't had a cycle between but had a 3+ on a digi with fmu and a 2-3 the day before that with afternoon pee so I don't have a usual to go by for any dpo


----------



## curiousowl

I see something cupcake but not sure if it's off to the side a little? Hope you see something darker tomorrow!

No temp rise today so I think today is O. Makes sense with a positive OPK in the afternoon yesterday. And CD19 is when FF always predicts so yay. OPK this morning was not as negative as yesterday morning but definitely not positive either. I'll test this afternoon to be sure. We BD'd yesterday night and will tonight too and then hopefully that'll cover it. Maybe tomorrow just in case too. Hopefully we didn't get to it too late.


----------



## meek0104

Cupcake I can make out something on the smu test! Just checking in. I've had negative opks for the last two days but have been getting more crampy and feeling twinges on both ovaries so hopefully some healthy follies are growing. DH and I were instructed to dtd tonight and Tuesday night and come in for check on wednesday. Off to :sex::sex:


----------



## citrusfruit

Good luck Meek and cupcake too for testing today.

Here's my progression pic, I've used up all my frers now. From top to bottom it's 7dpo, 9dpo, 10dpo and 12 dpo. It was the one at 9dpo that was basically blank that really threw me! The bad side of early testing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1335.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## JessyG

OMG citrus congrats! How strong is that line at the bottom!

Woohoo!


----------



## ladders

That's amazing progression citrus congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ladders

Cupcake have you tested yet today? Really hoping to see darker lines for you


----------



## JessyG

Cupcake! How did todays test look?


----------



## happycupcake

Huge congratulations, Citrus! Amazing lines :) 

I updated my thread over in the pregnancy test gallery for anyone who wants to look, I won't post them here as I don't want to put a downer on this thread. Wasn't meant to be so waiting for af and hopefully it won't be late. Onwards and upwards as they say! :)


----------



## ricschick

Citrus what lovely lines!!! 

Ah no cupcake I was so sure this was your month!!! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

Here's my fmu test pics. 
@ 2mins



@10mins


----------



## JessyG

That sucks cupcake. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## ricschick

Smu


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks Jessy, I will be :)

Rics I hope you don't mind but you can probably tell I can't help myself. If you want me to remove them just say :) but since I can see something faint I thought I would tweak it a little. It's hard because being an already uploaded photo diminishes the quality somewhat, I don't know if this has made anything clearer. 

Can I ask, is this a sparkly worktop?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7114.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7115.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7113.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7116.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7117.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats citrus! No question about that one!

Cupcake, so sorry.


----------



## curiousowl

I didn't quite get the temp rise I was hoping for today. Hmmmm. It can often be a slow rise for me though so fingers crossed. We'll BD tonight just to be safe.


----------



## meek0104

beautiful line progression citrus!
so sorry to hear that cupcake!
ric, my line eyes are still trying to wake up this morning, :haha: i can't quite see anything just yet but please keep posting!

i wanted to bring an opk to work with me but it's monday morning and i'm not all the way awake yet so of course i forgot...
anyone else still waiting to o?


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake you tweak away!!!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## ladders

Cupcake you should always post on here your not being a downer this is your thread too, so so sorry it didnt happen this month it looked so good &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## happycupcake

Lol Rics, cool I will keep at it then! :)

Ladders, thank you <3


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I got something in the mail today that I have been searching all over the US for and couldn't find anywhere. I have been anxiously awaiting the arrival of this package alllll the way from the UK for a whole week! Thank you Thank You Thank You so much, Happycupcake from the bottom of my heart for sending these to me! :kiss::blush::cloud9: I am soooooo happy to see that my hormone levels are rising as they should! I actually was in the bathroom peeing when ds2 ran in my room saying Mommmm someone's hereee! (of course they would come after I couldn't hold it anymore :haha:) so I was so excited and anxious to dip this stick in some pee, I went ahead and did it with really diluted urine and expected to see 2-3 but I got a 3+!! I'm so happy and excited to see this! Thank you again, Happycupcake and for the lovely, sweet card that made me cry :haha: you are such an amazing person for doing this and I can't thank you enough for your kindness &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170605_124025_zpstnhdpwj9.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## happycupcake

Aw Kim, you are so welcome it has been my pleasure! So pleased you got this result :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: <3


----------



## JessyG

Aww bless you cupcake thats really sweet.


----------



## Daisies11

Cupcake that was so lovely of you, and so happy that you got your 3+ Kim!

Sorry to hear your lines haven't progressed cupcake. Like you say, onwards and upwards! Cheering you on for next month!

And citrus, brill progression! Congratulations!!


----------



## happycupcake

I have done my crying, I have had my bitchfit, I have dusted myself down and I'm fine. What really made me smile, was seeing Kim's amazing results. I'm so so so happy for you, Kim. I have been a right miserable arse all day until I saw your test and that cheered me up miles. So glad the post behaved too and didn't lose them! Lol <3


----------



## Daisies11

I think that's the best thing to do cupcake. You need to give in and allow yourself the space to be upset, frustrated, angry - all the emotions you may be feeling, and to acknowledge how you do feel. TTC is such an emotional strain with so many ups and downs. Glad to hear you've found some positivity to the day though.


----------



## citrusfruit

AH wow cupcake that is so super lovely of you to do that! What a diamond you are! Please don't ever worry about changing the mood of the thread, we are here not only to celebrate but to commiserate. As I think we are all aware, anything can go wrong at any point so the whole ride is really such a rollercoaster and I'm glad we have each other to help deal with it. I'm sorry your lines aren't progressing.

Kim so lovely to see that word! I've still got a few tests left but not sure whether I will buy a digi or not bother.

Sander have you tested today?


----------



## happycupcake

I know how hard those test are to come by in the US now, and I think many of us like to see the reassurance of words and the actual number of weeks increase so I had to! I know I would want to do one of these, I did with our children and it would have driven me crackers if we stopped selling them.

Thank you all for you kind words. Honestly don't know how my husband puts up with me as he bears the brunt of my emotional outbursts, poor man. He's too kind to me. But I have something in mind to get him as a thank you, because he deserves something nice


----------



## meek0104

This was my opk from yesterday. I've had ewcm for the last couple of days though I can't quite differentiate from DHs fluid and mine at this point to say what my cm consistency is today.
 



Attached Files:







20170605_172220.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## meek0104

Cupcake I think posting on these threads and finding support from other women who have been where you are is going to really help you get through this.


----------



## meek0104

This is my opk from about a half hour ago...not much progression.
 



Attached Files:







20170605_172831.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## happycupcake

Meek, yes I think it's wonderful to have this thread :)
I know what you mean about differentiating between ewcm and semen, it's hard to do! It always confuses me too. I do find though that ewcm (for me at least) is a little more firm in texture than his stuff


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Aww Happycupcake! You keep making me cry today but in such a good way! I swear I'm never this emotional. This is definitely new to me so it's going to take some getting used to haha! You're such a kind person and I'm so grateful to be able to see the 3+ on the digi and know that my hormones are where they should be. I agree with everyone else, that is such a kind thing of you to do and I greatly appreciate it &#10084; 

I also agree with everyone else about supporting you. We're all here to help and encourage each other through this ttc journey. It can be so tough sometimes and we're all here for each other and I love that about this group of ladies. You're all amazing and I'm so happy I asked to join you all two months ago. I've grown to adore all of you and I'm so happy we all found each other. Anyway I'll stop rambling and being sappy lol &#10084;


----------



## happycupcake

Lol Kim, you know you will set me off too and my husband's shoulder will once again be covered in my snot as it was earlier lol :blush:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Lol I'm sorry! Dh is at work and I called him crying the first time and he was asking what's wrong are you OK? What is it do I need to come home are you OK? I finally was able to talk and told him I got the tests and a card and it was happy tears. He was like dammit Kim don't scare me like that! Ooops... I didn't mean to scare him I was just so happy and excited and your card was sweet and I'm so emotional it's unreal lol


----------



## happycupcake

Lol bless your heart, that is amusing though as my husband would have been the same. Pregnancy is a funny thing, I found myself crying at all sorts of random things! Oh and immediately after birth too, for a few days. Hormones have a LOT to answer for. 
I think one of the most random things I cried about was accidentally squishing a money spider...

That actually reminds me of a time we found a spider in the yard which we were certain was dead, I poked it with a stick and everything and it didn't move. I blew it, it moved like it was a stiff, there wasn't anything making it move. It was summer so I drew to the conclusion it had hid from our cats and kind of dehydrated to death or something (don't ask, my mind has weird logic) so spider whisperer here decides to drip a few drops of water on it. Nothing. Dripped some more, nothing. Tipped a cup of water on it and it sprung to life! Legged it up the wall and was fine! I'm hoping this makes up for me accidentally killing the spider before...


----------



## ricschick

Ahh bless you cupcake!!! I agree you are a lovely person! When I had my mmc you were always asking how I was! &#128151;&#128151; and what a lovely thing to do!!! Sending Kim the test! 
So happy for you Kim!!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## curiousowl

Noooo, I can't with the spider talk! Ewwww!


----------



## dustergrl

Cupcake, that was so nice of you! Sorry it wasn't meant to be this month for you, though.

Meek, I totally know what you mean with the fluids- I was actually thinking that the other day!

So happy for all the bfp's. Still waiting to approach o here.


----------



## happycupcake

curiousowl said:


> Noooo, I can't with the spider talk! Ewwww!

But it was a MIRACLE lol! I'm scared of them (love tarantulas, mind) but I had to help it


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Uh nope! I can't with spiders and snakes! That was nice of you to bring it back to life but I would have ran after it got up and started crawling up the wall haha! I cried watching a Lysol commercial today too lol these hormones have got to chill haha but if it takes me crying at everything and being a crazy person to have a healthy baby at the end then I'm OK with that too.


----------



## curiousowl

I would have made sure that spider stayed dead! Actually no, that's a lie, I would have run screaming and insisted DH make sure it was dead. Lol.


----------



## curiousowl

But I did cry at a Fast and the Furious movie while knocked up with DD, my friends still tease me.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Which one, Curious?


----------



## JessyG

Girls i am really scared. My OH is away this week on training. I am feeling pretty bad but last night took the biscuit. I woke at midnight and i had cramps up my back down my legs and all over my tummy. I didnt sleep a wink and felt sick and faint. I called my mum in tears and she drove over. I had DD in the bed with me so i went into her bed s o not to wake her up. 

It was horrible pain and i am terrified about whay it could mean. I havent had any bleeding yet but my tummy is still sooo sore abd crampy. So worried it may be ending.


----------



## ricschick

10dpo fmu, but I did have pink cm this morning so af could be on its way. :shrug:


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh no rics, surely not AF? Can still see a line for what it's worth. 

Jessy, how are you? I hope there is a simple explanation for the cramps. Could it be gas/bloating related? Trapped wind can give really searing painful cramps so I hope that's all it is. No bleeding is a good sign.


----------



## JessyG

It was more that it was going down my legs. I was hoping i was maybe lying down funny and trapped and nerve but it was soooo painful i was in tears and felt faint. I feel ok now. Bit of a gurgly tummy. Still very worried though.


----------



## ricschick

Been out and got some more frers buy one get one free in boots. 
Pretty sure af has turned up but a slight faint line so maybe a chemical. I think my body is broken :cry:


----------



## happycupcake

I did shoot a spider once (with air), I didn't realise the force of it, the plan was to knock it off the wall so it could be put outside because it was HUGE. But instead, the force of the air being shot out obliterated the poor thing. I felt so guilty...

Jessy, I had awful pains with our second, they were due to a cyst and didn't ease until about 17 weeks. 
Sounds a little like sciatic pain, did you suffer with this during your first? Could be where things are changing and your ligaments and stuff are softening to accommodate a growing uterus, that a nerve in your lower back is being pressed on and irritated, causing the pain. The cramps could be coincidence, as these are common early on without being harmful. When is your scan?

Rics, I think I see a faint line on the IC but I can't tell the FRER because when I try to zoom in it gets pixelated and too blurry. Is it a proper flow or still pink cm?


----------



## curiousowl

Jessy, early pregnancy is so full of weird aches and pains. I'm so sorry you're dealing with that. Can you get into your dr for an early scan for reassurance? Without bleeding I wouldn't worry. I have my fingers crossed this is just normal stuff.


----------



## curiousowl

Hopfl4bbynbr4 said:


> Which one, Curious?

Um, whichever one came out a couple years ago. The one before this current one I think. It was in theatres.


----------



## curiousowl

Pretty sure I'm 2dpo and will get my crosshairs tomorrow. Hopefully our timing (-1, O, +1) was enough! Also glad to be done with the BD marathon.


----------



## JessyG

Thanks girls. Have an early scan on sunday so lets just hope everything is ok at that. X


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, sounds like you timed things perfectly! 

Jessy, I'm glad you are having a scan in a few days. Not long to go now, I'm sure you will see a beautiful little heartbeat there and all will be fine. Sometimes early on you get these random things happen which are scary but they aren't anything sinister


----------



## meek0104

Jessy, I'm hoping that it is normal early pregnancy pains for You!
Haha curious I'm right with you, I get DH to get all the bugs for me....i hate them!
As for me, I'm still waiting to o. Been having more pains and twinges on both ovaries, lower back pain, bloating and cramping and my cp is high, soft, and open so I'm expecting o soon. I am going to go and get a couple of opks from the dollar tree today as I've read negative reviews on the walmart brands that I've been using. Will bd tonight and then doctor appt tomorrow morning.


----------



## ricschick

Oh Jessy I'm sure all is ok! Could just be everything stretching maybe? Good luck for Sunday. Xx


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake it's still pink cm although I've only had it twice today and a little in a pantyliner. &#129300;&#129300;&#129300; I feel quite sick too today.


----------



## ricschick

ricschick said:


> Cupcake it's still pink cm although I've only had it twice today and a little in a pantyliner. &#129300;&#129300;&#129300; I feel quite sick too today.

I've added a new test in the gallery too. X


----------



## happycupcake

Ooo I will go see it right away! Sounds like IB maybe? Let's hope so


----------



## meek0104

This is my opk from this morning. I'm wondering if they are ever going to get darker. I'm using the dollar tree brand....i heard they work really good. I'm having alot more physical symptoms of o approaching and I'm hoping I have a big juicy follie waiting to burst on my left side since that's where I'm feeling pressure at the moment.
 



Attached Files:







20170606_115709.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## happycupcake

Meek, some don't see them get darker, in fact I'm sure someone here in this thread ovulated but didn't see a positive dipstick OPK but got a positive digital OPK? 
I use the green handle dipsticks on Amazon, I think they are the same brand as the hpts I use - One Step. They are cheap, only a few quid for about twenty or thirty of them and they are always fine for me. 
When are you testing? This will have an impact too as apparently the best time to test is between 2-9pm. Many use fmu and don't see a positive but will later on. I have seen more negative OPKs with fmu for myself than afternoon/evening. I have had a few fmu positives, but I tend to see better results in the evenings.
Are you temping as well?


----------



## ricschick

Meek I agree with cupcake make sure it's more late afternoon, hope you get a positive soon xx 

Af is here.


----------



## curiousowl

Meek, I like the Wondfo cheapies from Amazon and this cycle I needed to test twice a day around O to catch my surge.


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry Rics :(


----------



## meek0104

happycupcake said:


> Meek, some don't see them get darker, in fact I'm sure someone here in this thread ovulated but didn't see a positive dipstick OPK but got a positive digital OPK?
> I use the green handle dipsticks on Amazon, I think they are the same brand as the hpts I use - One Step. They are cheap, only a few quid for about twenty or thirty of them and they are always fine for me.
> When are you testing? This will have an impact too as apparently the best time to test is between 2-9pm. Many use fmu and don't see a positive but will later on. I have seen more negative OPKs with fmu for myself than afternoon/evening. I have had a few fmu positives, but I tend to see better results in the evenings.
> Are you temping as well?

I am going to test later today and see if that makes a difference. I am temping, but I just started a few days ago :dohh:


----------



## meek0104

ricschick said:


> Meek I agree with cupcake make sure it's more late afternoon, hope you get a positive soon xx
> 
> Af is here.

Sorry AF got you Ric! Hoping this cycle works out for you!


----------



## happycupcake

Meek, don't worry having only started temping recently. As long as you haven't ovulated yet you should still be able to see a clear difference in temps once you ovulate. I would do the OPKs two, maybe three times a day. Given I have had positives with fmu a few times, I usually test fmu, mid to late afternoon and then 9pm each day starting a few days before ovulation usually happens, in case it happens earlier than usual. 

Rics, I'm so sorry. Honestly thought your tests would develop more over the coming days! You are in good company, af arrived a short while ago for me, too :hugs:


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm so sorry af arrived for both of you, Happycupcake and Rics. I hope this new cycle is the one for both of you. 

Meek, I was wasting a lot of opk's because I was testing every other time I had to pee. I was so worried I wouldn't get a positive opk then I ran out before I O'd but still knew when O day was based on pains and I always wake up with sore nipples the day of o. That was this cycle and I ended up conceiving this cycle. I hope you get a positive soon so you'll know for sure. I know it's frustrating with not knowing.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks everyone! 
Cycle buddies then cupcake!! &#128077;&#127995;&#128521;


----------



## meek0104

Thank you ladies. I'm having more cramping and feeling like af is coming so I know o is close. I'm so excited. Lol. I will update tomorrow after my doc appt.


----------



## citrusfruit

So sorry Rics, I feel really bad that I gave you false hope. I was so sure it was a bfp.

I'm so exhausted today. Really sorry I don't have much energy to write any more.


----------



## happycupcake

citrusfruit said:


> So sorry Rics, I feel really bad that I gave you false hope. I was so sure it was a bfp.
> 
> I'm so exhausted today. Really sorry I don't have much energy to write any more.

I don't think you gave false hope, I too thought those lines would progress into more but sometimes it doesn't and this is rubbish but no one can predict that. I'm sure Rics doesn't think you gave false hope. When I posted my tests yesterday on my thread people were saying they thought they were better than the day before but they weren't, I don't feel they gave false hope in any way, they were saying what they saw and how they interpreted them and were being positive, which is what we all do. Give yourself a break, go put your feet up, stop worrying and relax with a cuppa :hugs::coffee:


----------



## curiousowl

I'm a little worried about this cycle. I've had mild cramping, like O cramps on the side, since O last cycle. I'm afraid that means there's something funky going on and I won't get a BFP because of it. Maybe another cyst? Though the cyst I had was the worst pain ever and luckily I don't have that right now. I don't know.


----------



## ricschick

Citrus no don't be silly I was grateful for your positivity&#128521; You test up today early pregnancy is hard work&#128536;
Curious hopefully that's nothing to worry about Have you ever had cysts? X

Af is in full swing and heavier than normal! Could it of been chemical maybe? X


----------



## happycupcake

Possibly, Rics. You had faint lines, I'm sure you did. I'm more painful today, much more than a regular period. So perhaps the difference you are seeing is an indication. 
Also your lp was unusually short and whilst chemicals can make you late, I read they can also make af come earlier as well sometimes. Mine is a day earlier, if I'm going by my app for ovulation. It could be that your body was still adjusting after your mmc. Perhaps you weren't quite ready for a full term pregnancy, but hopefully your body has done what it has to now and this cycle will be good


----------



## bassit25

Hay ladies sorry I've been absent for a while been really ill been keeping up with post but apologies for not replying 

Congrats citrus that's amazing 

Hello to the new girlies (however I'm more the newbie) 

So sorry to hear af got you cupcake &meek

Well update with me been extremely ill mainly tonsillitis and having them drained cause we ttc couldn't get my normal prescription had a bit of spotting last week and didn't really pay attention (was feeling really sorry for myself) this morning I got BFP same as when I had ds after tonsillitis so maybe that's my early sign of pregnancy lol


----------



## JessyG

Yeah congrats bassit! How far along are you do you think. Sorry you have been ill though!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Congratulations Bassit :)


----------



## annio84

Ladies I'm so behind. I've tried to catch up but I'm struggling.

Bassit and Citrus - congrats!

Cupcake and rics - sorry AF got you. Hope you're ok.

That is literally all I've really retained of what I read sorry. Hope everyone is ok. I will try to be better.


----------



## JessyG

How are you feeling anni?


----------



## curiousowl

Yay crosshairs this morning! Officially in the TWW.


----------



## curiousowl

ricschick said:


> Citrus no don't be silly I was grateful for your positivity&#128521; You test up today early pregnancy is hard work&#128536;
> Curious hopefully that's nothing to worry about Have you ever had cysts? X
> 
> Af is in full swing and heavier than normal! Could it of been chemical maybe? X

Only the one time. I don't have PCOS or anything but I had an ovarian cyst burst once, late 2015. It was more painful than childbirth, no joke!


----------



## citrusfruit

Excellent news bassit.

Anyone else that's is pregnant SO tired and SO emotional? I feel like I have spent most of the past few days either crying or shouting at OH. Poor, poor guy. I'm not great at dealing with my emotions at the best of times!!


----------



## ricschick

Congrats bassit! 
Woohoo curious keeping my fx! 

Man this is such a boring part of a cycle! Especially as I have 3 weeks to wait til ovulation lol.


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus I can completely relate. I remember my pregnancies and how up and down my moods were! I'm sure your OH forgives you, though ;)

Rics, could you try something to bring ovulation forward? How long is your lp usually? I'm sure I recall you saying it's usually short, have you had that checked out? Was it always short even with your children you already have?


----------



## ricschick

How would I do that? The last 5 months it's been 11/12 days long, I don't no with my other children as I had very irregular periods so I'd test regularly instead and I've only used opks the last couple of pregnancy but I'm not sure how long it was with those. &#129300;


----------



## Daisies11

Bassit congrats! Tonsillitis is awful, but at least you came out of it with a bfp!

Citrus, I'm a right moody cow at the best of times but I've been pretty shocking the last couple of weeks. It doesn't help that hubby is terrible at being supportive and empathetic when I'm feeling rubbish, and I think that makes me worse! (My excuse and I'm sticking to it!) my pregnancy app today says that emotionalness can peak at week 9 which is me today, so looks like my boys are in for a fun week!


----------



## meek0104

Congrats bassit!

So an update for you ladies. I went to my appt this morning honestly unsure if I had missed o since I was feeling alot of lower back pain which is typical after o for me. Found out my lining is at a 7 :happydance: which my doc says is the minimum they would like to see. Also have a 14mm follicle on my left side :happydance: which shows I didn't o!! We still bd last night but my cm was pretty dry when I checked earlier in the day so not sure how long the spermies will last. I'm just relieved that I haven't ovulated yet. I started drinking grapefruit juice to help with cm and also bought frer opks. I'll post a pic of the one I took about a half hour ago. Doctor instructed us to bd on Saturday and Sunday and come back in on Monday to confirm o. She wants me to get pregnant this cycle, but if not I will be started on femara next cycle. Can't wait to be in the tww lol. Also I stopped past my old job so we could visit and allow everyone to see Journey since they haven't seen her in about a year. Everyone was asking if we were trying for another. I just told them we definitely want another baby and would see what happens. I haven't told anyone that we were actively trying again. I'm glad to have this forum to talk to women in my situation who understand that it isn't as easy as "giving her a sibling".
How's everyone else? Anyone close to o?
 



Attached Files:







20170607_143644.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## happycupcake

ricschick said:


> How would I do that? The last 5 months it's been 11/12 days long, I don't no with my other children as I had very irregular periods so I'd test regularly instead and I've only used opks the last couple of pregnancy but I'm not sure how long it was with those. &#129300;

Acupuncture and reflexology are good for fertility, I don't know if there are any supplements that could


----------



## ladders

Hi ladies sorry iv been absent on a little seaside holiday this week although the weather is awful so really hard to fill the day with fun things, and can't even have a cheeky wine at the kids disco at the night! Although we have nicknamed bump chip as I'm currently looking 4 months not 4 weeks pregnant but not sure if preggo bloating or the amount of chips iv eaten this week &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Citrus I know what your saying about dh I'm normally very cuddly and tactile but I'm feeling very much like I don't want him all over me and need space all the time, he even joked last night I don't love him when I'm pregnant!

Bassit congratulations amazing news!!! I'll add you to the front page too! This thread is on fire.

Rics and cupcake I'm so sorry about af? Really really sucks.

Cupcake I'm so sorry you had all those lines again and2dismt progress, maybe you could try the b6 like2i was taking as it's also supposed to increase progesterone and help lining. I got a b complex from Holland and Barrett which has 100mg of b6 in it. You have to take it in a complex or can cause imbalances if taking that much on own. The first couple of days I had tingly toes but that stopped as my body for used to it


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, thank you. I also take B complex I bought from H&B. It's the liquid one as I don't like swallowing giant pills but it says take 1ml (it has a dropper) and I'm sure this is wrong? I asked my brother as he started taking B complex for anxiety and he seemed to think the dosage in 1ml was little in comparison to if I took a pill version. I don't know whether it's a misprint... 
I think hormones are starting to balance because my temps are within an average range for the follicular and luteal phases, but something I have seen in my lp with temps is they increase quickly and seem to peak, then decline quickly from mid lp onwards each cycle. So I don't know if this is indicating that whilst progesterone initially does its job, it isn't keeping up with things? It could be where I was temping orally I guess since I'm sure I sleep with my mouth open at times and I know I snore, so could be I'm more prone to doing this later in my cycle for some reason and that's why... or that could be wishful thinking... I'm temping vaginally this cycle anyway so I know for sure. Only thing with that, I have to find out average vaginal temps because they are naturally higher anyway but I want to ensure they aren't too high.
I also ordered coQ10 (thank you, Kim!) and selenium which should arrive today. 
I seem to be making good fertile cm since upping my water intake and starting the B complex, so I'm wondering if it's still worth me ordering Preseed since it's so expensive! 

Sorry about the rubbish weather, it has been less than ideal for a seaside break that's for sure! We live by the sea and it's been hammering it down with rain and gale force winds too


----------



## ricschick

Thanks cupcake I think for the moment I won't take anything extra I'm taking 5mg folic acid prenatals and now evening primrose so il see how I go. I think anymore and il start to rattle lol. 
Af had been very heavy normally im quite light so seems like I needed this af to really clear everything out.

How's all the pregnant women feeling? X

Meek oh I hope you ov this weekend! Fx!! 

How you feeling ladders? I no how you feel I always get big very fast which makes it hard to hide!


----------



## happycupcake

This is your first proper af since your mmc isn't it? Sometimes your body does have to just get a cycle out of the way to make a fresh start for you. Let's hope this cycle brings you luck and a lovely sticky little baby! 
I know what you mean about rattling... sometimes I wonder if I may do too lol


----------



## ricschick

Yeah it is which is for the best I guess as I'd probably of worried more thinking it might have been too soon. Xx


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> This is your first proper af since your mmc isn't it? Sometimes your body does have to just get a cycle out of the way to make a fresh start for you. Let's hope this cycle brings you luck and a lovely sticky little baby!
> I know what you mean about rattling... sometimes I wonder if I may do too lol

I would agree with this. My cycle after my loss was so messed up but then I got pregnant with DD the next cycle.


----------



## meek0104

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing ok. I just wanted to post my opks, the top is the most recent. I'm having major ovary pain on my left side and little twinges on my right. Also I thought my cervix was soft the other day but now it's so squishy it feels like it's blending in with my vagina (tmi sorry!). Its also pretty hard to reach. I'm just waiting for this opk to turn positive so I can jump on DH :haha: also my cm is very watery but I haven't had any ewcm for a couple of days...i can't recall if this is normal for me as I've never really checked cm before o but would notice if it was on the toilet paper after I wiped. 
Anyone else close to o?
 



Attached Files:







img1496954088881.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ricschick

Getting there meek keep testing!! And hopefully it will be positive soon! 

I've treated myself to a clearblue digital ovulation test anyone else used this?


----------



## Sander

Hey guys,
Sorry for being absent. Got a bfn 12dpo after the little squinter and started spotting, af in full force started Tuesday. Couldn't bring myself to log on here until now, it was so sad because both DH and I could see the line, he was talking nursery's and we were getting excited so when the spotting started it was just so sad. 
But we bought all kinds of things, preseed, opk's, a bbt thermometer - so this month will be very well recorded haha
Sorry to hear some of you got af too (rics I think we have like identical cycles) and congrats to those who got their BFP's :)


----------



## ricschick

Ahh sanders sorry af came I no how disappointing it is! Fx this is your cycle!!!!


----------



## dustergrl

Congrats bassit!

Ladders hope you enjoyed your holiday!

Meek you're getting there!

Sander sorry af got you. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is your cycle!

cd11 here- already?!?! O always sneaks up on me!


----------



## curiousowl

Really sorry Sander. I hope this is your month.


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh no Sander, I'm so sorry. Really thought there was something on your tests too. Hopefully this is your cycle.

Hello to everyone else. Meek and duster, good luck for catching o. Meek hope those opks turn positive in the next day or so.

How are all the pregnant people feeling? Anyone who has an early scan, when is it?


----------



## Daisies11

I'm sorry sander, I'm sure I remember your tests and thinking I could see something. Fingers crossed for this month for you.

Fingers crossed too for you ladies who are getting close to ov, let the bd begin!!

I'm feeling generally ok citrus thank you. Tired and have waves of nausea most days but I would expect that. I've been having some back ache and twinges in my tummy the last couple of days so guessing things must be stretching and moving a bit more. This morning though I had my first real awful bout of sickness. Ds had woken up at 5.45 and I think it was the early start that did me. I had to go to be sick but as there was nothing in my stomach I was heaving and bringing up just the gunk from the pit of my stomach (that was tmi, I'm sorry!). I remember this from last time thinking I'd much prefer to be sick after eating as it doesn't seem so violent!

Got my scan date through, 30 June when I should be 12 + 2!

How are you doing citrus? And everyone else?


----------



## JessyG

I am ok. Had to take a holiday for DD being unwell today. Think its just a viral thing but worried its gonna develop into chicken pox. I am sure i had it as a child but still the worry is there.

I am ok mostly. Still quite bloated, constantly feeling the need to eat to keep the nausea at bay. Sausage sandwiches are a new firm fav of mine. That and tomatoe on toast! Definitely more savoury cravings this time so far!

I had a mw app on Monday but it was entirely pointless it was essentially a referral. Have my next one on tuesday next week for my booking in but apparently have to go for a 3rd time for my blood tests!??

No news on the dating scan but the way its working so far i reckon ill have to phone for it anyway! I moved area since my last birth so i am not sure how its going to go!! I am feeling exhausted most of the time and out of breath alot. I cant sleep most of the time though cause my mind is always racing.


----------



## happycupcake

CD4 here, I think things are starting to slow down so that's good. Hopefully af will be spotting tomorrow or gone completely. Anyone know average temps when temping vaginally?


----------



## meek0104

Cupcake, didn't want to read and run. I'm new to temping but I have read somewhere that they are normally a bit higher than oral temps. I know that's probably no help, Sorry! 

Sander, sorry af got you. Hope this cycle ends well for you!

Thanks for all the well wishes. My opk this morning was about the same, so I'm hoping by tonight it's darker. The grapefruit juice is definitely helping with cm, hads tons of ewcm this morning and lots of watery cm yesterday. I think we will bd this morning since the ewcm has started. 

I hope all of you that are pregnant are doing well, that symptoms are taking it easy on you!


----------



## happycupcake

That's ok and thank you, Meek. I'm wondering what the actual average numbers are for vaginal temping, since orally I'm in line with averages but vaginally seem way too high for this part of my cycle, but they do also say during af can be a little all over the place so perhaps that's why


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> CD4 here, I think things are starting to slow down so that's good. Hopefully af will be spotting tomorrow or gone completely. Anyone know average temps when temping vaginally?

I temp vaginally and my temps stay pretty high until after AF, though I don't temp during it.


----------



## ricschick

I'm cd4 too cupcake cycle buddies x


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh meek I used grapefruit juice the month I got my bfp so fingers crossed it will do the trick for you too.

I've been feeling pretty crampy all day. I am hoping that it isn't anything to worry about but it's such a worrying time. Just feel really achy in the pelvic region.


----------



## citrusfruit

And look at this! Because I'm an addict, I am still peeing on stuff. Running out of pregnancy tests though so started checking opks. And look at the progression! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1386.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## happycupcake

Rics, pleased to be cycle buddies! Hopefully this cycle will be our lucky cycle :) and of course to everyone else.

Citrus, don't worry, it's common to feel all manner of weird pains and twinges and stuff early on. Much of it down to ligaments stretching and softening and stuff. 
Your OPKs are crazy! :)


----------



## melewen

I'm still so excited about all the BFP's in this group! Sorry I've been quiet - been on holiday at the beach and just waiting to O... so kinda boring

Sander I'm sorry AF got you :(

Meek I'm about to O! I've been reading a lot about women who ovulate with the full moon and apparently that's us ;) I'm excited!! My OPKs look similar to yours. I figure I'll get a positive in a couple days and we're doing our one try on Sunday. Going for a girl and that's what they say to do so... we will see

Citrus keep peeing on things! I love it! And I loved when I got that blaring +OPK too with my son :D so cool 

So who all is still TTCing here?


----------



## curiousowl

melewen said:


> I'm still so excited about all the BFP's in this group! Sorry I've been quiet - been on holiday at the beach and just waiting to O... so kinda boring
> 
> Sander I'm sorry AF got you :(
> 
> Meek I'm about to O! I've been reading a lot about women who ovulate with the full moon and apparently that's us ;) I'm excited!! My OPKs look similar to yours. I figure I'll get a positive in a couple days and we're doing our one try on Sunday. Going for a girl and that's what they say to do so... we will see
> 
> Citrus keep peeing on things! I love it! And I loved when I got that blaring +OPK too with my son :D so cool
> 
> So who all is still TTCing here?

Me. 5dpo currently.


----------



## happycupcake

CD5. I think. I literally can't remember what supplements I took earlier because I didn't get to bed until almost 4am and then I didn't sleep properly, so I can't remember anything at the moment


----------



## meek0104

Hi ladies. This is my opk from this morning, fmu. This is the darkest one ive gotten so far on the dollar tree test. I just got in and took another I'll post a comparison pic in a few.
 



Attached Files:







20170610_142223.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## meek0104

Here's the one i just took? Does it look any darker than the one from this morning? Hoping I have a nice clear positive opk by tonight!
 



Attached Files:







20170610_150137.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## meek0104

citrusfruit said:


> Ooh meek I used grapefruit juice the month I got my bfp so fingers crossed it will do the trick for you too.
> 
> I've been feeling pretty crampy all day. I am hoping that it isn't anything to worry about but it's such a worrying time. Just feel really achy in the pelvic region.

Citrus thanks! I hope so too. And I totally understand, I was worried about EVERY ache and pain I felt in my first pregnancy. I would get a great report at the doctors and go home panicking because my back started hurting alot on the ride home. I hope it's just normal pain for you, I'm sure you will be fine!


----------



## meek0104

melewen said:


> I'm still so excited about all the BFP's in this group! Sorry I've been quiet - been on holiday at the beach and just waiting to O... so kinda boring
> 
> Sander I'm sorry AF got you :(
> 
> Meek I'm about to O! I've been reading a lot about women who ovulate with the full moon and apparently that's us ;) I'm excited!! My OPKs look similar to yours. I figure I'll get a positive in a couple days and we're doing our one try on Sunday. Going for a girl and that's what they say to do so... we will see
> 
> Citrus keep peeing on things! I love it! And I loved when I got that blaring +OPK too with my son :D so cool
> 
> So who all is still TTCing here?

Mel, I haven't heard anything about ovulating with the full moon. I'll have to look into that! I posted more pics of my opks from today, they do seem to be a little darker imo. Good luck with bding, hope you get your bfp and your girl!


----------



## Daisies11

Meek, I meant to mention that I was also drinking loads of grapefruit juice when I got my bfp. Maybe it'll do the trick for you too!


----------



## meek0104

Daisies11 said:


> Meek, I meant to mention that I was also drinking loads of grapefruit juice when I got my bfp. Maybe it'll do the trick for you too!

Thanks daisies! I've read great things about it so I'm hoping it goes well for us!


----------



## Sander

Also CD5 over here, AF is disappearing, now just more waiting :p


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi ladies! I'm so sorry I haven't posted in a while. I've been reading when I can but I was still 5 pages behind today so can't quite remember what all I've read lol 

Meek your opk's are looking good. Good luck with the bd and hopefully you catch the egg! 

Mel hopefully you'll get your girl this cycle! 

Happycupcake I hope af is gone today so you'll get to O soon. I hope the CoQ10 works for you too and hopefully you'll remember to take it more than I did lol! 

Citrus, I was posting and worried about the cramps at 4 weeks too. For me they went away a few days later. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow and now I just get a small cramp here and there and that's it for now. So I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Ladders, I also tend to show a lot sooner than most. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and I'm so bloated it's unreal! 

I'm sorry if I've left anyone out. That's pretty much all I can remember lol 

Today I'm feeling better but omg the ms has been awful! Then it got a little better but I think I'm starting to get the flu or something. I'm so nauseous and it doesn't ease up when I try to eat. I'm starting to get my appetite back though but there's still only certain things I want to eat. I'm still very bitchy but not as bad today and very tired all the time. My boob's hurt soooo bad it's unreal and they are already getting huge. I have to go buy new bras tomorrow because my boob's keep trying to fall out of the ones I have now. Oh and I can finally sleep now. Thankfully! 

Today is my dd's birthday. She's 15 &#128561; where has the time gone?! Ds1 turned 14 on the 5th. I swear they were just babies yesterday...


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh and I forgot to mention I have an appointment on Tuesday with my OB. They are supposed to do a scan so I hope we get to see the heartbeat. 

And citrus you asked a while back about the names dh keeps saying and I keep asking if he's joking. For a girl he suggested Roberta. Although I have nothing against Roberta I just wouldn't choose that name for my daughter. Also for a boy he said something like Alfred. It wasn't exactly Alfred but something like that and again I have nothing against it. I think Al would be cute, it's just not a name I would pick. So I think I'll be naming this one lol


----------



## meek0104

Hopeful sounds like pregnancy symptoms are in full effect. Hoping they take it easy on you!


----------



## citrusfruit

How many weeks are you Kim?

Meek, I think those two tests are quite similar. Hope it got darker this evening.

Cramps have eased up today so I think it was probably down to pelvic congestion/increased blood flow to the area and standing up all day at work. I'm 4+5 today I think. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thanks Meek. 
Citrus I'm 5w6d today


----------



## happycupcake

Stupid af. I keep thinking oh there isn't anything maybe it's leaving and then it's there again like it's mocking me. I swear my uterus is having some sort of laugh at my expense. "Oh, I'm going now bye bye... OOPS only joking". To be clear, I'm not hearing voices...

So a day earlier but it's taking longer to leave. There just had to be a catch and I didn't read the small print. 

I have been a right bitch today. It just hasn't been a good day. I can't remember. It started with lack of sleep because I didn't go to bed until almost 4am and then obviously have to get out of bed early for the children so I had mind fog for ages and then I was too tired so I had a nap and then decided to eat too soon after that so that triggered anxiety and we were going to go out for a while but couldn't because of that and then because I was anxious I was snappy and was mean to my husband and then had some incoherent rant about God only knows what during a complete meltdown. 
Next door is being turned into a HMO which isn't helping because previous neighbours were a nightmare. I thought newborns meant sleep deprivation but inconsiderate neighbours blaring music out and shouting for 3-4 days every week all night until 7-8am, this also does the same but worse because they are being inconsiderate and selfish, and I foresee this happening again only with four to five separate people instead of one person. The landlord, or person who claims to be (I don't believe him, there's something about him I can't put my finger on but I know he's lying about something), is cagey about his plans and rude as well. I asked him who he was as I didn't know, I asked "who are you in regards to the house?", and he was all bolshy "why who are you?" with an attitude. So we are all getting a petition together because there are a number of reasons why it wouldn't be a good idea. Anyway that's been playing into my anxiety a lot, we already don't like being in this house but can't move at the moment. And I had some mouthy teenage girl giving me lip because I saw she dropped a piece of paper, an envelope, and I asked her if it was important because she dropped it. She said it wasn't, so I asked her to please pick it up and put it in the bin (which was right there) to which she refused and I said it wasn't ok to litter and could she please throw it in the bin... the response I got was refusal and threats of her mother smashing my face in... hmmm... I would LOVE to see her try. I haven't yet come across any irate mothers. Teenagers round here don't have an ounce of respect for anyone these days. This most certainly isn't how we bring our children up! My God if I heard one of my children talking to someone like that when they were in the wrong I would be SO cross. Cannot stand this area anymore


----------



## dustergrl

Citrus, that progression is awesome!

Mel, I'm still ttc.

Cupcake, sorry about the stress next door. :/

opk super light still.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7588.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Oh Happycupcake I'm sorry you're having a bad day and your neighbors are being rude. I would have asked her to pick up her trash too and I would have told her to tell her mother where to come lol I hope things work out with the petition. I also hope you are feeling better after the anxiety. 
I lol'd about you clarifying that you don't actually hear voices lol last cycle af did the same thing to me. Cd1 was heavy then cd2 absolutely nothing which is not normal then cd3 back to heavy and cd4 gone again cd5-6 was just spotting and finally cd7 gone and stayed gone. That was by far the most unusual af I've ever had. But I ended up conceiving that cycle so fx it's a good thing for you too!


----------



## meek0104

Cupcake, so sorry you are having a rough day. Bad neighbors are the worst. And you are so right, the way some kids talk and behave nowadays... my oh my. I c ouldnt imagine talking to a other adult in that manner when I was younger. My mom would be in my face if she even thought I exhaled too hard when she told me to do something.


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, sorry cupcake. I would be in a bad mood after all that.


----------



## curiousowl

I think I'm imagining symptoms just because I want them now. Like chapped lips, because that was a very early TWW symptom for me with DD. Now, I'm like "my lips are a little dry. But are they or do I just want them to be? Maybe they're normally this way and I just don't think about? But surely they're not normally this dry. But maybe that's normal..." Gah!

I did start to tear up a little while watching Wonder Woman tonight and except for when I was pregnant, I never cry at movies so fx!


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, I've been MIA again. I've worked loads this week. I ended up coming home early yesterday because I had some spotting when I went to the loo. It's all stopped now and not getting any pains or anything but I'm really scared. Epu won't see me because I can persuade anyone to refer me. Out of hours service just said it'll either get worse or better. Go to A&E if it gets worse. I'm trying to persuade hubby we should get a private scan but he's having none of it.

Hope you ladies are all ok. I have read up to date but I don't think I took anything in. Except cupcake, sorry about the neighbors stress. Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## happycupcake

Sorry about the rant! Kim I actually said something to that effect. Go ahead, bring your mother here! I told her to sod off in the end and she was all "you shouldn't talk to me like that in front of your children" and I said well what example are you setting by littering and being rude and mouthy in front of them and threatening me?!? So, I can't say "oh, sod off" because this makes me a monster of a mother but she can scream abuse at me effing and blinding and threatening to have my face smashed in purely because I asked her nicely, to please put her rubbish in the bin which was next to her. Ok. The younger children were oblivious, the older ones thought she was a joke. She even thrust her chest out at me like a bloke in some weird demonstration of her apparent tough nut prowess :rofl:

Anyway. CD6 and I *think* af has gone. I have minimal spotting, if you can call it that. More like vaguely discoloured cm. sorry lol 
I have Preseed, I have been taking my supplements but have yet to start aspirin which I can do now and coQ10 but I'm apprehensive because the pills are quite huge and I have trouble swallowing (I know, funny but isn't any other way to put it :haha: )
I think I will buy some pineapple or pineapple juice today but I can't remember why.
I hope everyone is ok! <3


----------



## Daisies11

Sorry to hear about the neighbour stuff cupcake. Some teenagers (not all) can be awful, generally the ones that don't have a family who are teaching them right from wrong. Not nice to have that on your doorstep.

Sorry to hear about the spotting anni. I hope you're ok. Hopefully it's just your body telling you to take it a bit easy. Get some rest and think positive- if it's stopped that's a good sign.


----------



## JessyG

Anni so sorry to hear about the spotting. Definitely take it easy.

I had my reassurance scane today. Measuring 7w3d and saw our little baby blob with a lovely flickering heartbeat. So nice to see everything looking good. We had to drive an hour to get there then i had to pee 3 times while there as i had a ridiculously full bladder. I am really happy and am hoping i can be reassured for a few weeks now.


----------



## meek0104

Great news Jessy! 
I agree with the other ladies, take it easy Anni!
Curious, hoping that the symptoms you are feeling (or think you.are feeling haha) means your bfp is on the way!

Afm, I'm STILL waiting for this darn opk to turn positive.....i held my pee all night and when I went this morning, the test line is darker but not as dark as control line. I'm beginning to think my follie will still be there at my check up tomorrow.... I'm getting really impatient and frustrated, although my cm has picked up and I'm cramping like crazy, I just want the egg to release so I can start my tww obsession!!!


----------



## meek0104

This is my opk from this morning, fmu.
 



Attached Files:







20170611_093139.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## meek0104

So close! 

If we dtd tonight, we should be okay? I don't want to miss the egg!
 



Attached Files:







20170611_110553.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Meek that's soo close. I'm betting it'll be positive by tonight or the morning. I think you should be fine with dtd tonight. Good luck! 

Happycupcake, I would have done everything you did. 

Jessy, Yay for seeing the heartbeat! &#10084; 

Anni, how are you? I hope the spotting has stopped completely. 

Daisies, you're almost in the double digits!


----------



## Daisies11

Kim, I know! When you find out it seems like it's so early on but all of a sudden I'm thinking that it's now less than 3 weeks until our scan, and once that's been I think time will really speed up. I need to get my energy back soon because there's so much we need to do before the baby comes. Or at least what we want to do - lots of decorating in the house and some nice days out with ds making the most of this year as a three. I've got a little belly coming now too, I need to rethink my work wardrobe because some of my clothes are showing way too much gut now and people aren't going to think it's just post holiday bloat!

How are you doing?

Been thinking about you Anni, hope all is ok and you've been able to take it easy today.


----------



## Daisies11

Ooh and meek, that looks close to me, get bd!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Wow daisies so exciting, didn't know you were so far along! I know what you mean about time dragging and then speeding up. 2nd tri is the nice bit though, movement and reassurance and all that. I loved it last time. I hope my pregnancy is as kind to me this time (but my birth kinder, please please please!)

Anni how are you doing?

Aw Jessy that's great news about the scan. I'm debating paying for an early one myself. 

Meek that opk is so nearly positive. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's. 

Cupcake can't remember if I said but your neighbours sound like a nightmare.

Still fairly symptom free here which is worrrying me a tiny bit. Planning to take another test in a few days just to make sure that line is still nice and dark.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Daisies, I agree. It seems like the time is dragging for me. But I remember 2 weeks ago asking when I should schedule my first OB appointment with my doctor and it seemed so far away. My appointment is Tuesday so now I'm thinking where has 2 weeks gone?! I agree about getting the energy back. I'm so tired and my house is really starting to show my lack of energy lol I have so much to do and no desire to do anything at all. Oh well. The older kids can do it for now til I get some energy. 

Citrus, I'm sure everything is fine. Maybe you are one of the lucky ones with no symptoms. Mine really started kicking in around 5w3d except for the tiredness. That started before my bfp lol have you decided if you will book a early scan?


----------



## ricschick

Anni hope all is ok and spotting has stopped! 

Meek yep nearly there!!! 

Citrus I'm sure all is fine must symptoms don't start until more nearer 6/7 weeks anyway for some! 

Cupcake sorry you've had a tough weekend !! Hope your feeling better!! 
Hopfl good luck for Tuesday! 

Jessy great news on the scan!! 

Not much to report here af has left the building so the waiting begins! I have a busy week so that helps , I'm going to my grandads funeral tomorrow &#128546; Then Tuesday 3 of my children have an eye check up as Lucy and Jamie Babe both had cataracts removed so they go for regular check ups and joanie still has her cataracts but mild at the moment. And then Wednesday and Thursday I have sports day to go to. So busy busy busy!!!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Rics, sorry to hear about your grandad. It's so hard to lose someone. 

It's good you have a busy week to pass the time to O.


----------



## happycupcake

Citrus, don't worry I'm sure all is fine. Some people don't see much in the way of symptoms but as Kim said, many kick in a few weeks after your positive test so you may start feeling it soon but let's hope you are one of the lucky few who escape them!

Rics I'm sorry about your grandad. Is it today, the funeral? You posted at 3 minutes past midnight so I don't know whether you mean tomorrow or today. Thinking of you though, I hope his memory is celebrated and you are able to find some peace within that.

Af has left for me too. Barely any spotting yesterday. I didn't remember to temp until I got dressed today though! I can't believe I didn't remember. I took it anyway but didn't log it as it was so high it was way too high to be realistic. I would have if it had been close to what I believed it would be, but it wasn't anywhere close. It would be what I would expect to see post ovulation and I don't want to confuse the app...
I have to hand in my birth certificate today so my GP can sign to say she can verify my identity so I can get my student loan. I don't know why I didn't remember to include this Thursday, what a dipstick! Once I have sent that off that's that until October I think. So I will have to get on with reading the books I have here to give me a head start. I have a book on critical thinking and forensic psychology, and I am ordering a book about writing books (I require a helping hand with putting ideas on paper). 
At this precise moment in time our four year old daughter is trying to use my face as a canvas, wielding a black marker pen...


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry for your loss Rics.


----------



## curiousowl

Not feeling great this morning. 8dpo and I think I'm PMSing. My LP has been 11 days so I guess that would fit. Idk. I have some of those ovulation double check tests that measure progesterone and the other month I tried them they were fine but this month I can't get a positive. I'm wondering if it means my progesterone is too low to get pregnant or what. Maybe I should try progesterone cream or something. Ugh.


----------



## meek0104

Of course, i ran out of opk's last night and the final one i took was the same as the one from earlier yesterday. I'm gonna assume that my surfe was this morning but i got bloodwork done so will call later to confirm. Lining was a 12, follie was 24mm. I got to see DH's sperm under the microscope and they were moving all over, which the nurse says is great and exactly what they wanted to see. Also I think the grapefruit juice is working well because she checked my mucus and said there was lots of great mucus. I'm so excited all seems to be going well. Now just waiting to finally o, I'm hoping by tonight since my last few cycles I woke up in the middle of the night with baf lower back and pelvic pain and would notice post o symptoms in the few days to follow. I'm temping and they seem to be all over the place, but FF hasn't marked for o since they are waiting to see 3 days of high temps. I have noticed on the nights we've had the A.C. on that my temps are a little lower.


----------



## meek0104

ricschick said:


> Anni hope all is ok and spotting has stopped!
> 
> Meek yep nearly there!!!
> 
> Citrus I'm sure all is fine must symptoms don't start until more nearer 6/7 weeks anyway for some!
> 
> Cupcake sorry you've had a tough weekend !! Hope your feeling better!!
> Hopfl good luck for Tuesday!
> 
> Jessy great news on the scan!!
> 
> Not much to report here af has left the building so the waiting begins! I have a busy week so that helps , I'm going to my grandads funeral tomorrow &#128546; Then Tuesday 3 of my children have an eye check up as Lucy and Jamie Babe both had cataracts removed so they go for regular check ups and joanie still has her cataracts but mild at the moment. And then Wednesday and Thursday I have sports day to go to. So busy busy busy!!!

Rics, so sorry to hear of your loss! Praying for comfort for you and your family.


----------



## towwife14

Well ladies life has been super busy recently, and I have not had time to read though and catch up, but I'm now 3 days late for AF. Nipples REALLY sensitive and my boobs hurt when I run. (NEVER HAPPENS) Tested Saturday when af was due BFN. Tested again this morning and another BFN. I'm so confused.


----------



## curiousowl

towwife14 said:


> Well ladies life has been super busy recently, and I have not had time to read though and catch up, but I'm now 3 days late for AF. Nipples REALLY sensitive and my boobs hurt when I run. (NEVER HAPPENS) Tested Saturday when af was due BFN. Tested again this morning and another BFN. I'm so confused.

Do you know when you O'd?


----------



## dustergrl

Rics, sorry for your loss. Glad your week is busy, though.

I had really no symptoms with DS so I'm sure things are fine, citrus.

Pos opk this morning!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7600.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## towwife14

curiousowl said:


> towwife14 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies life has been super busy recently, and I have not had time to read though and catch up, but I'm now 3 days late for AF. Nipples REALLY sensitive and my boobs hurt when I run. (NEVER HAPPENS) Tested Saturday when af was due BFN. Tested again this morning and another BFN. I'm so confused.
> 
> Do you know when you O'd?Click to expand...



Well, it's just a guess but I think i O'ed 5/27. I have regular 28 day cycles. Last Monday, I guess it was like 7 days ago now, I noticed 3 dots of blood on the TP when I wiped. They were less than a millimeter in diameter. That's it though. Nothing before or after that as far as blood goes. I couldn't help but wonder maybe implantation? I never spot or anything so it was weird when I happened.


----------



## curiousowl

Ohhh, get to BDing duster!


----------



## curiousowl

towwife14 said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> towwife14 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies life has been super busy recently, and I have not had time to read though and catch up, but I'm now 3 days late for AF. Nipples REALLY sensitive and my boobs hurt when I run. (NEVER HAPPENS) Tested Saturday when af was due BFN. Tested again this morning and another BFN. I'm so confused.
> 
> Do you know when you O'd?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's just a guess but I think i O'ed 5/27. I have regular 28 day cycles. Last Monday, I guess it was like 7 days ago now, I noticed 3 dots of blood on the TP when I wiped. They were less than a millimeter in diameter. That's it though. Nothing before or after that as far as blood goes. I couldn't help but wonder maybe implantation? I never spot or anything so it was weird when I happened.Click to expand...

Well, the saying goes you're regular until you're not. It's really common to have some weird cycles here and there so most likely you O'd later than you think and now it's just waiting for a BFP or AF. Maybe the spotting could have been O, that's possible.

This is why so many of us temp and use OPKs :)


----------



## towwife14

curiousowl said:


> towwife14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> towwife14 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies life has been super busy recently, and I have not had time to read though and catch up, but I'm now 3 days late for AF. Nipples REALLY sensitive and my boobs hurt when I run. (NEVER HAPPENS) Tested Saturday when af was due BFN. Tested again this morning and another BFN. I'm so confused.
> 
> Do you know when you O'd?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's just a guess but I think i O'ed 5/27. I have regular 28 day cycles. Last Monday, I guess it was like 7 days ago now, I noticed 3 dots of blood on the TP when I wiped. They were less than a millimeter in diameter. That's it though. Nothing before or after that as far as blood goes. I couldn't help but wonder maybe implantation? I never spot or anything so it was weird when I happened.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the saying goes you're regular until you're not. It's really common to have some weird cycles here and there so most likely you O'd later than you think and now it's just waiting for a BFP or AF. Maybe the spotting could have been O, that's possible.
> 
> This is why so many of us temp and use OPKs :)Click to expand...


Oh trust me, I realize this now!! I just started temping on Friday because I assumed Saturday would be CD1 as planned haha. :dohh: Hopefully, AF will come or a BFP. Who knows.


----------



## curiousowl

towwife14 said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> towwife14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> towwife14 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies life has been super busy recently, and I have not had time to read though and catch up, but I'm now 3 days late for AF. Nipples REALLY sensitive and my boobs hurt when I run. (NEVER HAPPENS) Tested Saturday when af was due BFN. Tested again this morning and another BFN. I'm so confused.
> 
> Do you know when you O'd?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's just a guess but I think i O'ed 5/27. I have regular 28 day cycles. Last Monday, I guess it was like 7 days ago now, I noticed 3 dots of blood on the TP when I wiped. They were less than a millimeter in diameter. That's it though. Nothing before or after that as far as blood goes. I couldn't help but wonder maybe implantation? I never spot or anything so it was weird when I happened.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the saying goes you're regular until you're not. It's really common to have some weird cycles here and there so most likely you O'd later than you think and now it's just waiting for a BFP or AF. Maybe the spotting could have been O, that's possible.
> 
> This is why so many of us temp and use OPKs :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I realize this now!! I just started temping on Friday because I assumed Saturday would be CD1 as planned haha. :dohh: Hopefully, AF will come or a BFP. Who knows.Click to expand...

Crossing my fingers it's a BFP! But if not temping and charting will be good and give you so much more insight into what's going on!


----------



## ricschick

Thanks guys yeah it was today but he had a good life so it was fine. He had a good send off!


----------



## dustergrl

Definitely tonight, curious!

Still had creamy cm this morning so I'm thinking it takes me a bit after pos opk to ovulate- but had mittelschmerz yesterday so who knows!


----------



## curiousowl

dustergrl said:


> Definitely tonight, curious!
> 
> Still had creamy cm this morning so I'm thinking it takes me a bit after pos opk to ovulate- but had mittelschmerz yesterday so who knows!

I used to always know when I O'd from O pains but now it seems like I have random cramping that feels like that at the most random point. So annoying!


----------



## citrusfruit

I hope you get a bfp curious, when will you test? Or are you waiting for AF?

Someone asked me about scan. I'm not sure I'm going to have an early scan, cramping seems to have stopped so I think I will just assume all ok unless other symptoms or bleeding. Would a scan at, say, 10 weeks be enough reassurance to go public do you think? It's just that I want to give my boss as much notice as possible but she is not great at keeping a secret...I think I'll just have to wait until 12 weeks.


----------



## ladders

Sorry if been mia agaib ladies it's been a hectic week at the seaside and then straight back to work! Feel like iv missed loads!!!!

Sorry for your grandad rics hope your all doing ok 

Duster good news on your positive opk hope you've managed some good bd!

Anyone close to testing???


----------



## curiousowl

citrusfruit said:


> I hope you get a bfp curious, when will you test? Or are you waiting for AF?
> 
> Someone asked me about scan. I'm not sure I'm going to have an early scan, cramping seems to have stopped so I think I will just assume all ok unless other symptoms or bleeding. Would a scan at, say, 10 weeks be enough reassurance to go public do you think? It's just that I want to give my boss as much notice as possible but she is not great at keeping a secret...I think I'll just have to wait until 12 weeks.

Unless I just can't control myself I'm waiting! 9dpo today. AF Is due Friday.


----------



## happycupcake

Rics, I'm glad to read your grandad had a good send off :) are you ok?

Citrus, I don't know. I guess it's only a couple of weeks difference? I doubt much if anything, except for more growing, would happen during that time. 

Curious I don't know how you are so patient lol

I'm having acupuncture today, I'm thinking of asking her to focus on only anxiety instead of my cycle as well. See, there is method behind the madness. If hormones are indeed a little unbalanced, this can cause anxiety. But, anxiety can also cause hormones to become unbalanced. We have been trying to treat both so far but I don't feel it's been as effective for anxiety as it was when I had it before, when the focus was on anxiety alone. So I'm thinking change things a little, use that to treat anxiety and try the progesterone pessaries this cycle once I can confirm ovulation. 
I was going to try aspirin, but everything to me indicates more hormones than anything to do with clotting. When I had the implant in a few years ago, I bled for a year constantly aside from a few weeks. My GP explained it was doing its job too well, keeping my lining too thin all the time. It was after having this removed I started experiencing severe PMS, vaginal dryness, sore boobs and ewcm during my lp, which are signs of low progesterone. Or can be, at least. 
I was trying to avoid adding hormones, but if there's a good chance this is my problem with anxiety and also the chemicals, then I think I should try it to make sure. They expire this month so I have to use them this cycle or bin them. I only have fifteen though, so I don't know if that would be the right amount or if I would have to ask for more, if I got pregnant this cycle. I think there's an issue with implantation anyway, and I'm aware I'm rambling... sorry :oops:


----------



## curiousowl

Cupcake, I'm really not patient, lol! I really want to test but I know how badly squinters will scare me after my loss so it makes it easier to not want to. 

It seems to me to be a good idea to try focusing on anxiety. I hope you get good results. I wish I had some of the progesterone pills I used with DD. I'm thinking about getting some cream if there's a next cycle.


----------



## happycupcake

curiousowl said:


> Cupcake, I'm really not patient, lol! I really want to test but I know how badly squinters will scare me after my loss so it makes it easier to not want to.
> 
> It seems to me to be a good idea to try focusing on anxiety. I hope you get good results. I wish I had some of the progesterone pills I used with DD. I'm thinking about getting some cream if there's a next cycle.

I understand, but I think you are amazing for holding out on testing! 
Did you have the pills you take orally or the pessaries? How were they for you? May I ask why you had them? You don't have to say, obviously! :flower:


----------



## ladders

Cupcake I think concentrating your acupuncture on one thing is a great idea and then all the energy can focus on one thing and I think your right that reducing anxiety will have a positive effect on your hormones and so cycle. I know I mentioned before about the b6 but looking at Holland and Barrett the luwukd one has 2mg b6 in he tablets I was taking there's 100mg and it is supposed to suppress excess oestrogen which then boosts progesterone

Oh curious your a better woman than me i started at 6dpo &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Cupcake I think concentrating your acupuncture on one thing is a great idea and then all the energy can focus on one thing and I think your right that reducing anxiety will have a positive effect on your hormones and so cycle. I know I mentioned before about the b6 but looking at Holland and Barrett the luwukd one has 2mg b6 in he tablets I was taking there's 100mg and it is supposed to suppress excess oestrogen which then boosts progesterone
> 
> Oh curious your a better woman than me i started at 6dpo &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Well, the short LP helps too! AF not showing only puts me at 13dpo so it's not so long.


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Cupcake, I'm really not patient, lol! I really want to test but I know how badly squinters will scare me after my loss so it makes it easier to not want to.
> 
> It seems to me to be a good idea to try focusing on anxiety. I hope you get good results. I wish I had some of the progesterone pills I used with DD. I'm thinking about getting some cream if there's a next cycle.
> 
> I understand, but I think you are amazing for holding out on testing!
> Did you have the pills you take orally or the pessaries? How were they for you? May I ask why you had them? You don't have to say, obviously! :flower:Click to expand...

Oh, no worries. I did the progesterone suppositories twice a day my whole first trimester with DD because when they did betas at 15 and 17dpo (it was only 2 months after my loss) they tested my progesterone too and said it was low. They were fine, really no big deal. Messy but that's what panty liners are for I guess, lol.


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders - the B complex I use I looked at now to check and the b6 is 2mg per 1ml dose. I take it daily. I was taking a prenatal multivitamin but I don't have any left and didn't remember to buy more! I can't remember the levels in that. If they are the same I will swap back to it as obviously it has much more in there as opposed to me taking B complex, D3, and folic acid. I definitely require added vitamin support. Oh gosh I looked at the prenatal (Pregnacare liquid) I was taking and that has 10mg b6! Will buy some tomorrow then! I think it's on offer too.
I'm happy with my decision to focus the acupuncture on anxiety because I think if I can get more control over that, other things will follow suit. It's a chicken and egg scenario with anxiety, stress and hormones. They both interfere and cause each other so since my anxiety isn't as under control as it was when I was focusing acupuncture on solely that, I'm thinking the good work it does probably doesn't last as it should and anxiety inevitably will keep hormones unbalanced, if this makes sense. 

Curious, thank you for sharing <3 appreciate it. I want to stay away from it if I can, but each cycle has left this huge question mark over my head with the Cyclogest. Should I or shouldn't I... I don't know. My temps have levelled out quite a lot, my hands and feet also aren't freezing anymore which they were constantly, so my circulation must have improved, which is obviously important for many things as well as a healthy lining. What I don't want to happen is I use them and further unbalance things by adding in too much progesterone. I don't know if that can happen? I'm also concerned about having a steep dip in progesterone when I inevitably have to discontinue its use. I don't know whether I should use it or leave it. It expires this month so I have to make a decision soon. Each cycle I think to myself I have a good feeling about it this time, but the previous two cycles have ended in chemicals and this has happened before. But before I had issues with the implant three/four years ago, I didn't have a problem with my cycles or sustaining a pregnancy. I had had a single miscarriage before. I obviously don't know of any chemicals since I didn't used to test early. So I haven't any way of knowing if this is an actual problem, or if it isn't a problem and I'm only seeing it as a problem because I'm testing early and so am aware whereas I wouldn't have been before. Does that make sense? I honestly don't know what to do. I thought I had a plan earlier but my acupuncturist, whilst said obviously it's my decision, advised staying away from added hormones and allowing my body time to adjust on its own


----------



## curiousowl

That's hard cupcake. I wish I knew what to tell you. This TTC thing is really for the birds.


----------



## happycupcake

Ttc is hard! I haven't paid any attention to my cycles or fertility before now, I certainly have a whole new admiration for everyone actively ttc and trying to figure it all out, and more so for those ltttc


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

After an almost 3hr visit I finally got to see my little pebble! :cloud9::cloud9: they are 2 days behind so baby is measuring 6 weeks exactly but the Dr said it's normal and the next ultrasound will be more accurate since I'll be 10 weeks by then. Also baby's heartbeat was only 114bpm. I was worried about it but the Dr said since baby's heart JUST started beating it'll be a little lower this time but next time the heartbeat should be stronger and faster and she said she wasn't concerned at all. Baby looks great and I'm healthy so I'm happy with how the appointment went. Now I can't wait for the next appointment in 4 weeks! :coffee:


----------



## meek0104

So happy to hear that hopeful!


----------



## meek0104

Hey ladies. Just checking in. How's everyone?

I had my appt yesterday, the nurse called and confirmed my lh level was a 77 so they believed I was surging and should ovulate between last night and today. Happy to say I'm feeling lots of action on my left side currently so I hope I'm ovulating. :thumbup: We BD on Friday, Sunday night and this morning. DH says he is tired and has nothing left in the tank! :haha: So that is all the BDing we will do this cycle. Doc gave me 200mg progesterone pills and wanted me to start tonight but I think I will wait until tomorrow night to at least confirm o.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Ugh it won't let me upload the ultrasound picture


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you, Meek! Also that's exciting that you are ovulating and had great timing. Good luck! I hope this is your month and you get your bfp!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Maybe this time it will work? This is today's ultrasound picture of my little pebble :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170613_200913_zps81nj2j2l.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## curiousowl

That sounds like good timing Meek!

Hopfl, great news! DD's HB was 90 at exactly 6w and they weren't worried about that either so I think you're in good shape.


----------



## citrusfruit

Aw Kim that's great!! So reassuring. I'm 5 weeks today and still not really any symptoms apart from sore boobs! Feeling ok though.

Meek your timing sounds good, fingers crossed! I can't remember, are you an early tester or a wait for AF-we?!

Curious any sign of AF?


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I'm so happy for you <3 and don't worry about the hb, it's perfectly fine :)

Meek, yay for ovulation! 

Citrus, I think you are one of the lucky few who don't see too many symptoms. I hope this continues for you! I had fewer symptoms with my first. My boys actually I had fewer than daughter. 

My chart is looking less rocky this cycle so far. I'm temping vaginally instead so I think this is why. I didn't remember one temp and remembered the day before yesterday but that wasn't until I had got out of bed and dressed so it was wayyy higher than it would have been so I discarded it! I was worried it may confuse the app. I don't have any positive OPKs but I don't expect to see a positive until at least tomorrow, probably Friday or Saturday more realistically though, I suspect


----------



## curiousowl

Citrus, nothing yet! Fx. My temps are steady and high so I'm hoping for the best. 

Cupcake, my temps are so much less rocky vaginally too.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh great news Kim!!! 

Citrus glad your still feeling ok!! Treasure it lol. 

Curious good luck I have a good feeling!! 

Cupcake I hope this is your cycle!!! 

Woohoo meek finally ov has happened good luck. 

Afm not much to report. Cm has increased it seems since taking epo but had anyone taken it and they have ovulated earlier? I feel a little crampy so I took an opk and it wasn't positive but it was darker than st this stage last month?


----------



## curiousowl

Eeek, thanks Rics!


----------



## meek0104

I want to hold out on testing, but I am usually an early tester. With my daughter I got a very faint bfp at 10dpo so I know I probably won't be able to hold out past then haha

So i checked my cervix, trying to see if I could confirm o with a change in cm, My cervix was very easy to reach and hard, felt like there was a bump on it. Does that mean it is closed? Also, my cm had little bits of ewcm, but mainly lotion like. I was told to start my progesterone supplements today so I took one this morning with my prenatal. Also i am temping this cycle, and my temp is higher, but I have a cold from my LO so not sure if the temp spike was because of O or due to being sick. I know that can affect things.


----------



## happycupcake

Meek I would guess you have ovulated due to the change in cm and temp


----------



## ladders

Yes meek I think you've already ovulated which makes your bd timing even more great so I think you've got a good shot this cycle. I found my cm turned really quickly too. 

Kim im so so pleased pebble is doing well and I think that's a great hb for 6 weeks! Congrats

Citrus nothing really kicked in for me either apart from feeling really tired (but Feel like iv been tired for the last 2 1/2 years lol) and my boobs are really sore, thank God they are little &#128514; I did wee and then dipped an ic into the toilet to see of I'd get a line and I did so did make me feel better about my hg levels, strange things we do eh &#128514;&#128514;

Oh curious your chart looks good!!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladders! I have everything crossed.


----------



## citrusfruit

Looking good curious...hoping you are our next bfp!

Ladders sounds just like me. I wouldn't say boobs are realllly sore thought, just more big?! As though they are straining to get out lol then it's a relief at the end of the day when I can release them!!! :haha: I did also gag earlier taking the bin out. It has been very hot mind...yuck. But it was very much like with my son. Oh I have also been peeing on things. Did this morning actually!!!


----------



## curiousowl

So why is it that anything you google in the TWW is supposedly connected to pregnancy?! It's so bad. Like last night I got a weird lump in my throat feeling. I still have it now. Last time I had this I had strep in the fall but I felt truly terrible then and I don't feel bad now. So I googled it and there were a bunch of posts of people talking about this in the TWW and early pregnancy and now I really have my hopes up and I just know I'm going to be crushed if AF shows up.


----------



## meek0104

ladders said:


> Yes meek I think you've already ovulated which makes your bd timing even more great so I think you've got a good shot this cycle. I found my cm turned really quickly too.
> 
> Kim im so so pleased pebble is doing well and I think that's a great hb for 6 weeks! Congrats
> 
> Citrus nothing really kicked in for me either apart from feeling really tired (but Feel like iv been tired for the last 2 1/2 years lol) and my boobs are really sore, thank God they are little &#128514; I did wee and then dipped an ic into the toilet to see of I'd get a line and I did so did make me feel better about my hg levels, strange things we do eh &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Oh curious your chart looks good!!

thanks ladders!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Rics, I took epo for two cycles. The first cycle I o'd early. I think it was around cd15 or cd16 I don't remember but I don't usually O til cd18-24 so I was happy with an early O lol the second month I o'd later around cd28ish so I didn't take it anymore after that. Good luck! I hope you o earlier this time! 

Meek, I would say you have o'd too. Good luck! 

Curious, good luck! 

Citrus and ladders, my nausea seems to be going away? I'll be a little nauseous in the morning but it usually eases up after about an hour or so. I never got morning sickness with my first three. I only had it with the one I lost so I'm actually hoping the ms stays away. I have headaches and pee every 30 minutes and my boob's are getting huge! They hurt so bad and have already grown a full cup size! I haven't gained any weight yet so I'm not sure where it's coming from lol but dh likes it lol

Happycupcake, I hope you get to O soon and the progesterone works and you get a sticky baby! &#10084;

Thank you ladies! I'm very happy I got to see pebble and can't wait for the next appointment in 4 weeks.


----------



## ricschick

Thanks Kim! I hope I do ov sooner as it's normally around cd21! I think I use a cheap opk each day just incase!!


----------



## happycupcake

Kim thanks <3 I don't know if I will use the progesterone. I feel like something is telling me to avoid it. Like an intuition thing rather than a fear/anxiety thing. I feel like my acupuncturist may be right and I should let my body do what it has to and that I should treat this as naturally as possible. I'm armed with prenatal multivitamins, pumpkin seeds, Brazil nuts, almonds and probiotic yoghurts. Googling this constantly is only making me more anxious because I keep seeing new potential problems like blood/immune disorders that whilst I show some symptoms of, the symptoms are the same as low progesterone as well, and also the same as being dehydrated and diet... so all I'm doing is scaring myself stupid! Instead, I'm sticking to focusing acupuncture on anxiety and I will meditate each day, and try some hypnotherapy for anxiety as well. I think, if I have the energy I will try yoga as well since that's always good for you in any situation. Possibly tai chi, we will see.
OPK was a little darker this evening, so I think I will see a positive soon.

Rics, I would do a couple each day, possibly three if you have cheap dipsticks since I find it best to test with fmu, late afternoon and evening about 9pm ish. Haven't missed a single surge that way :)


----------



## Sander

Cupcake you are so lucky you ovulate so early! Isn't it only CD9 for you?


----------



## SadakoS

I'm not very good at replying, but I've been keeping track! My very first temping chart tells me I ovulated on Sunday so I'm in the 2ww again. I ovulated on CD24 which is early for me, it's usually past cd30! I puy a link to my chart in my sig, does anyone used to charting think it looks normal??


----------



## happycupcake

Sander said:


> Cupcake you are so lucky you ovulate so early! Isn't it only CD9 for you?

I do tend to ovulate a little earlier than the average, yes. Usually CD11 or CD12, but it has been as early as CD10 and also later at CD14 before. I know ovulating early seems preferable, but that can come with its own issues. If you ovulate too early, the chances of you releasing a mature egg is minimal. So I would prefer to ovulate CD12 earliest tbh, as then I can be relatively confident (I hope!) that the egg isn't too immature. 
It means shorter cycles, which obviously do seem preferable because if it doesn't happen that cycle there isn't long until your next cycle, but it's definitely better to ovulate a little later than too early :)



SadakoS said:


> I'm not very good at replying, but I've been keeping track! My very first temping chart tells me I ovulated on Sunday so I'm in the 2ww again. I ovulated on CD24 which is early for me, it's usually past cd30! I puy a link to my chart in my sig, does anyone used to charting think it looks normal??

Firstly, may I ask why you discarded a couple of temps at the start? Are you temping orally or vaginally? I think your chart looks fine, the only thing is the start looks quite high. Higher than average until you get to CD20. Ideal follicular temps if temping orally at least, should be around 36.4 or lower, with the exception of during af, as these can go a little nuts. It doesn't automatically mean there's a problem of course! I don't actually think it does in your case as your luteal phase temps are beautiful, but keep an eye on it and if they persist in being high during the follicular phase, perhaps ask a professional their opinion as they will be able to give you far more insight than I could. Remember though that I'm basing that on averages, and everyone is different so people's individual averages will differ from person to person


----------



## SadakoS

Vaginally. I discarded them because they were exactly the same both days and lower than the the rest after that, so to be honest I think I hadn't done it properly. I had trouble at first hearing it beep as the white noise in my daughters room comes through the monitor so I've started turning that off so I can hear the beeps and I'm more confident they're right now. Thanks for looking, I have no idea what I'm doing really!


----------



## happycupcake

Ah so that would explain why they are higher then! After having temped orally for ages and switching vaginally this cycle I have seen a huge difference in temps. Although they do seem to be more level. 
Orally those lower discarded temps would have made sense but vaginally I agree with you, they look too low, but I do only have my own chart to go by


----------



## curiousowl

Well, my temp dropped and AF is due tomorrow so pretty sure I'm out. :(


----------



## curiousowl

Sadako, your chart looks clear and normal to me. Generally the wisdom is don't discard temps unless you're very very sure there's a reason for them to be off. I used to want my charts to be prettier but now I just let FF figure it out. It's pretty good.


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, I know a dip always makes you feel down because temps generally do this right before af BUT I have seen loads of pregnancy charts do the same and around the same time as well. I wouldn't worry too much, your temps are still so high, well above the cover line! They could easily increase tomorrow! Are you waiting until after tomorrow to test if af doesn't show?

CD10, a little ewcm and a shade darker OPK with fmu, but I wouldn't expect a positive with fmu so much anyway. So far have BD every other day from CD6, but intend on daily from today until Monday at least. May attempt another later today at some point. 
I have been meditating as well, which has been helpful in relaxing. The stress hormone cortisol can knock out any progesterone so I reckon this is hugely why people are unsuccessful in conceiving when they are stressed out and why so many see pregnancy happen when they don't remember to try, as in keeping track of everything and making sure they plan BD out and all that. 
Have altered diet a little, adding probiotic yoghurts, Brazil nuts, pumpkin seeds and almonds to it, leaving out the salted nuts (I'm a sucker for these). Have also started using my MeLuna soft cup today. Using Preseed this cycle and this one doesn't make me sting when I use it! First lube I have found comfortable! 
Temp went up today as it usually does around this time, expecting a dip tomorrow then another increase, as this is how it usually seems to happen, alongside a positive OPK. 
Still don't know whether I should try progesterone pessaries or aspirin... I don't know. I think I will leave the progesterone. The aspirin I don't know... I don't like the fact I bruise easily and it's a blood thinner, and I don't like that it's a NSAID as I usually avoid these since they can irritate your stomach. 
I don't have any known blood issues. I do suffer with migraines sometimes with visual disturbances (can be a sign of hormonal imbalance). I don't know how safe a low dose (75mg) of aspirin is? I also have read contradicting information online regarding use of aspirin for fertility purposes - some say take it every day from CD1 onwards, some say don't use it until you see a positive test. The reason for this is because it can interfere with implantation, but I have also heard taking it before can help provide a more friendly environment by making the lining less sticky and easier for a fertilised egg to implant. So I don't know. If anyone has any ideas, please say lol


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks cupcake, you're totally right. How emotional this is making me feel makes me feel like AF is definitely on her way but I guess we will see. Yeah, I'm going to wait. If AF doesn't start tomorrow, I'll test on Saturday.


----------



## happycupcake

Being emotional, more so than usual, can be a sign of pregnancy or af. It is so hard to tell the difference! Do you usually suffer with PMS? Or, do you find you become more emotional usually right before af? If you don't, then it could be a sign more so of pregnancy than impending af. 
I hope af stays away and your temps increase tomorrow :)

In fact, looking at your charts and comparing them, this cycle they look more stable and keeping increased than the cycle before. Also, your temps started to decrease the cycle before earlier in the cycle by a few days. This cycle they have stayed elevated for longer, I would say that's a good sign. I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks! That's definitely true, I think my chart looks much more positive than last cycle so there's something. 

It's not uncommon for me to be extra emotional right before AF so that's not great. But yes, it's so unfair that early pregnancy and PMS symptoms are just the same. Who came up with this system?!?!?


----------



## happycupcake

I don't know, but I'm willing to bet it's a bloke lol


----------



## ricschick

curious I hope af doesn't come!! I thought if it fell below cover line then af would come but yours are still very high!!!

cupcake meditating sounds ike a great idea and I agree with you less stress definitely helps with ttc as I was stressing so much with my 3rd baby and when I stopped thinking about it bam I was pregnant! took 8months to conceive her!


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> I don't know, but I'm willing to bet it's a bloke lol

:haha: So true!


----------



## happycupcake

curiousowl said:


> happycupcake said:
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I'm willing to bet it's a bloke lol
> 
> :haha: So true!Click to expand...

If God turns out to be a woman, I will be having words :haha:

On a completely different note, I am using my soft cup and I keep fanny farting. It's embarrassing and I'm afraid to leave the house :blush:


----------



## curiousowl

Rics, I know that's the general wisdom, temp falls with AF, but I've had both. This was my January chart before we were TTC. So idk. I want to be positive.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0521.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## happycupcake

But even with that, this cycle's chart is looking much more stable, it's a lot less up and down


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> But even with that, this cycle's chart is looking much more stable, it's a lot less up and down

True! Maybe that means something. Fx.


----------



## happycupcake

I hope so! :)


----------



## ricschick

Keeping everything crossed! Curious!!


----------



## Sander

Hey guys,
Don't know how to share charts yet but I read online most people stay under 97.5 before ovulation - I've gone up to 97.9, is that normal?
Here are the temps after af ended:
CD 6: 97.5
CD 7: 97.8
CD 8: 97.7
CD 9: 97.9
CD 10: 97.7

This is my first month charting so I don't know what's normal yet. Also I only have a thermometer that goes to one tenth.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Hey guys,
> Don't know how to share charts yet but I read online most people stay under 97.5 before ovulation - I've gone up to 97.9, is that normal?
> Here are the temps after af ended:
> CD 6: 97.5
> CD 7: 97.8
> CD 8: 97.7
> CD 9: 97.9
> CD 10: 97.7
> 
> This is my first month charting so I don't know what's normal yet. Also I only have a thermometer that goes to one tenth.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

My first thermometer (that I conceived DD with) only did tenths. It's fine as long as it is clearly a BBT. Otherwise it won't work.

When do you normally O/how long are your cycles? Earlier in your cycle it's not uncommon for things to be up and down.


----------



## happycupcake

Are you temping orally or vaginally? This makes a difference. Vaginal temps are quite a lot higher than oral temps. 
Orally mine are quite erratic, vaginally they are much more stable. There are so many variations orally to take into account; whether you slept with your mouth open, talked in your sleep, had a drink immediately on waking without thinking, spoke to your OH before temping... these can all change what your temp will do. Vaginally there's less chance of it altering loads by other means. Obviously drinking alcohol or getting little sleep will make a difference whether vaginal or oral though. 

Off the top of my head I don't know what they are in Celsius, but I think they seem ok, and I wouldn't worry too much about them varying. Unless they are unusually high persistently, if that's the case then ask your doctor to check for hormonal imbalances if there aren't any other factors at play


----------



## Sander

Ah ok. Cycles are normally 32 days, O around CD 18. Yes temping orally, but good to know it's nothing crazy. Temps were lower during af - about 97.5/97.6


----------



## curiousowl

Yeah, I wouldn't be worried at all. I think this is just normal up and down before it steadies around O and it doesn't seem abnormally high to me.


----------



## citrusfruit

Curious I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I agree with others that that dip doesn't look low enough to really be sure AF is on her way and it could easily bounce back up tomorrow. And I am definitely more emotional being pregnant, more so than AF!

Cupcake idk about the progesterone. It's something to have if you are still in the same position in a month or two maybe? If you aren't sure. Step away from google, it is not your friend!!!

I am exhauuuuusted. I'd like it to be a pregnancy sign but think it's just my crazy toddler and hectic work schedule. Maybe a bit of growing a baby too though, who knows! I've just booked my first appt, still 3 weeks to wait though!


----------



## happycupcake

That's fine. Converting it to Celsius, looks fine to me. I wouldn't be concerned unless they were always elevated during your follicular phase.

Citrus, I think if I can continue to improve diet and keep up with meditation and exercise things should be ok. I think I have had issues for a while, since the implant immediately after the birth of our daughter and then my eating habits going crazy. It's taken three years to get to this point now, where my cycles are quite regular, my PMDD is starting to disappear (I was literally suicidal each cycle) and be more milder PMS only immediately before af instead of at least ten days before and a load of other things. So in comparison to what things were like, they have vastly improved. I think anxiety is my main issue now


----------



## Sander

Thanks for the input cupcake and curious - you guys keep me sane :p


----------



## happycupcake

Sander said:


> Thanks for the input cupcake and curious - you guys keep me sane :p

If only I could keep myself sane too lol :haha:


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Sander said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input cupcake and curious - you guys keep me sane :p
> 
> If only I could keep myself sane too lol :haha:Click to expand...

Hahahaha. Truly!


----------



## SadakoS

Owl, how have you not tested yet?? I got my last bfp on 10dpo so I'm definitely going to be testing then, which is next Wednesday. I wish I'd ovulated a few days earlier so I could give my husband and positive test for father's day!


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> Owl, how have you not tested yet?? I got my last bfp on 10dpo so I'm definitely going to be testing then, which is next Wednesday. I wish I'd ovulated a few days earlier so I could give my husband and positive test for father's day!

Well, I got my BFP with DD at 13dpo and it was super faint, and I had a chemical before that with day after day of faint lines that didn't progress so faint lines really freak me out! I'd rather just wait and see since my LP is short anyways. I do wish I was someone who could test early and not freak out though!


----------



## curiousowl

A little light pink spotting tonight that has since stopped. Likely AF coming but I'm going to keep the faith and say implantation bleeding. We'll see.


----------



## Sander

Not over yet curious - maybe you implanted later than you thought and this is IB :) 

Does anyone know how to add your FF chart to your signature? I thought I did it right but I don't see it. Anyways if anyone would be willing to provide a step by step that would be helpful since I can't seem to figure it out haha


----------



## SadakoS

Sander, as you can see I struggled a bit myself with that!

Owl, hope AF stays away!


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, I hope this isn't af! 

Sander, looks like you figured it out? There's a link there which is fine when I click on it.

CD11 here, hoping I will see a positive OPK today or tomorrow! They are starting to get a little darker, but I only have a few left so I can't decide whether to order some more or leave it and hope I see the surge today or tomorrow


----------



## SadakoS

5dpo today. Nothing at all to report. Just waiting waiting waiting...


----------



## happycupcake

I have loads of ewcm checking earlier. It's so good to see this, only been the previous few cycles I have seen it for a few years now and it seems to be more and more each cycle. Oh, and cp is high, soft and open... HUSBAND WHERE ARE YOU :haha:


----------



## curiousowl

No AF yet. I'm having a little cramping but it maybe feels a little higher than normal AF ones. I'll be checking in the bathroom every 10 minutes today. 

If you want the little picture of your chart too you have to get on the FF website and there'll be a link for that.


----------



## curiousowl

Yay for EWCM cupcake!


----------



## SadakoS

I hate the waiting for AF bit, I always check obsessively too! Hoping she stays away! 
And yey for EWCM, put it to good use!


----------



## ricschick

Oh I hope af stays away girls!!! 
Good luck cupcake!! Yay for ewcm!!


----------



## curiousowl

This is so frustrating. I had so much spotting before my BFP with DD that I keep thinking there's still a chance. I'd be much happier if AF would just start in a rush if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## SadakoS

Your temp is still up though which looks good!! I have a short lp too, usually start spotting 11dpo. Less than a week till I know...
Owl just test :haha:


----------



## meek0104

yes owl, test! 
happy you are having the ewcm cupcake! hope that means o is right around the corner for you.

afm, i am 3dpo and not feeling much of anything. cramping on my left side, and little twinges throughout. was a bit dizzy this morning, but i take my progesterone in the morning, so assuming it is from that. i have a week until i will start testing unless i have any crazy symptoms that drive me to test earlier.

how's everyone else?


----------



## ladders

Curious get testing i can't take it anymore!! :test:

Cupcake good news on the ewcm do you think you'll get some bd in the next few days?


----------



## curiousowl

Haha, you guys have pretty much convinced me! Still only a tiny bit of brown spotting. But I'm sure I should do FMU this early, right?


----------



## SadakoS

I got my first bfp on 10dpo in the middle of the day!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I have been lol OPK was darker this afternoon, hoping it will be positive by this evening.

Curious, I think you should test also. I got a clear line at about 10dpo in the middle of the afternoon with my youngest son


----------



## ladders

Good good cupcake that's what I like to hear! Let us know what your opk says tonight!

Curious I found my lines were darker in the afternoon rather than using fmu


----------



## happycupcake

Will do! Will pee in a minute then use an OPK around 9pm. Cp is high, soft and open and I had so much ewcm today. Still used Preseed though, as I was paranoid there wouldn't be as much later on! 
I hate pumpkin seeds, by the way. They are gross


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh curious I'm rooting for you! Let us know how you get on. If it's bfn then we are here it's so hard when it isn't built up for so long. Fingers crossed though.

Cupcake good luck with o and your timing!


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks, Citrus! :)
This evening's OPK is almost positive. It's annoying because the left of the test line is nice and dark but the right of the line is light. I ordered some more for tomorrow. Chart so far, temping vaginally this cycle
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7635.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## curiousowl

Well, I gave in and tested. Stark white BFN. Still just spotting but clearly this cycle is over. I am so disappointed :cry:


----------



## SadakoS

Oh dear, I'm sorry it was a BFN. What did you test with? Was your wee nice and strong? You're not out until AF really shows :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

It was a Wondfo and after a 2hr hold so I believe it. I think anything else would be false hope at this point. I just felt so positive this cycle, sucks.


----------



## happycupcake

I'm so sorry, Curious :hugs: I hope af doesn't show and it was simply a rubbish test. Could be your pee wasn't concentrated, could have implanted later than average as well so I will continue to keep my fingers crossed for you, but if it's a genuine negative then we are all here armed with lots of love, hugs, and positivity for the next cycle <3


----------



## ricschick

Ahh sorry curious!! I hope af doesn't show!!


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm sorry for the bfn Curious. I hope it was just because your urine wasn't concentrated enough and af doesn't show. 

Happycupcake, Yayyy for ewcm and almost positive opk's! I really hope this is your month! &#10084; I hate pumpkin seeds too. They always seem to get stuck in my throat and make me feel like I'm choking &#128514; 

Sadako, I hope the tww goes quickly for you and you get a bfp at the end 

I'm sorry I have been absent for a few days. I've been reading but can't reply because it's been raining so much here and my signal is so bad in the rain that I can't reply or can't get the page to load. I think I spoke too soon on the nausea. It's come back and now I have it all day but can't actually get it come up. I think I would rather have it come out and get it over with than be nauseous all day and not be able to do anything about it. I'm hoping it passes soon though. I'll try better to stay awake and keep up with everyone more &#10084;


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh curious I'm so sorry. Bfns really do suck :-(


----------



## happycupcake

My OPKs arrived a few minutes ago. This is good, since I don't have any left! 
My husband has stupid toothache today. Which is also making his head hurt. So I don't know if we will see any action today


----------



## curiousowl

Yeah, as suspected AF is here. I guess the only positive is that since yesterday was only spotting I technically added a day to my LP so it was 12days. I'm still gutted.


----------



## happycupcake

I'm so sorry, Curious :( :hugs: your lp is a good length and that's definitely positive. Hopefully this cycle will bring you luck :)


----------



## SadakoS

So sorry Curious. I'm sure I'll be in the same boat by next Friday!


----------



## Daisies11

Sorry to hear af came curious. Focus on the positivity on the length of lp though. Fingers crossed for this cycle.

Glad your opks arrived cupcake. Hope hubbys tooth/headache clears up so you can get bd!

How is everyone? I've been a bit quiet lately, been reading but I've been so tired the thought of trying to compose a coherent reply has been beyond me! Hope you're all well.


----------



## happycupcake

Positive OPKs today. Husband's tooth isn't hurting at the moment but because he missed the previous few days naproxen doses his back is hurting more than usual today, so doesn't look like there will be much in the way of BD today. I did offer a number of different positions though lol I think I will let his painkillers kick in a little more and then tmi but will, how shall I put this ... there isn't any delicate way to put this so I won't say lol


----------



## melewen

Hi all! I'm here and stalking, I promise. I'm so so excited for all the bfp's but it makes me feel like mine will take forever for some reason! 

I'm so sorry AF got you curious :(

I had the weirdest thing happen the other day. It woke me up in the middle of the night on 3dpo and it was like my uterus just ached... it got worse and worse until I felt like my uterus was seriously exploding and on fire. I was seconds away from calling my mom to go with me to the ER! I crawled to the bathroom and threw up from the pain. WTF! But then like 10 minutes later it was gone. HUH!!! If I'd been a few days later I'd at least get to ruminate on all the possibly pregnancy implications. It makes no sense. Ugh. I guess I should go to the doc. Have any of you ever experienced something like that?! The weird thing is that I just feel totally fine now. I wasn't even sore the day after. I thought if it were a ruptured cyst it would last a lot longer than that. It was so odd!


----------



## curiousowl

melewen said:


> Hi all! I'm here and stalking, I promise. I'm so so excited for all the bfp's but it makes me feel like mine will take forever for some reason!
> 
> I'm so sorry AF got you curious :(
> 
> I had the weirdest thing happen the other day. It woke me up in the middle of the night on 3dpo and it was like my uterus just ached... it got worse and worse until I felt like my uterus was seriously exploding and on fire. I was seconds away from calling my mom to go with me to the ER! I crawled to the bathroom and threw up from the pain. WTF! But then like 10 minutes later it was gone. HUH!!! If I'd been a few days later I'd at least get to ruminate on all the possibly pregnancy implications. It makes no sense. Ugh. I guess I should go to the doc. Have any of you ever experienced something like that?! The weird thing is that I just feel totally fine now. I wasn't even sore the day after. I thought if it were a ruptured cyst it would last a lot longer than that. It was so odd!

I had a cyst rupture and it was the worst pain I've ever had, including 11 hours of unmedicated induced labor! That sounds similar. Started achy and bloated feeling and just got worse and worse over a couple of hours. The next morning it was achy and sore still though.


----------



## ladders

I'm really sorry about af curious I really thought this might have been your month. CD 1 is the worst so sending big :hugs:

Cupcake just wait till be a asleep and hop on &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Mel that sounds awful! I would be seeing a doc if was me, keepmus informed how you are!


----------



## Sander

Sorry curious :( Af is the worst. But hey it's June and now you can enjoy a nice cooler in the sunshine while you wait for O :)

Meek sounds scary!! Glad to hear you're feeling better now though. 

Cupcake - ugh that's so brutal, men have the worst timing for being sick/injured (at least my DH definitely does!) Hopefully you can find a creative way to BD anyways :p

I'm CD 12 today and used an OPK. I know they're not positive until the line is as dark/darker than the control but will they get progressively darker or...? Mine was not all the way there but I'd say darker than a few days ago? Anyways not seeing any EWCM yet but I'm just not sure what to trust more, CM or OPK's. I attached a picture so you could see

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/Sander1020/IMG_0255_zpsbc6bofij.jpg


----------



## happycupcake

His painkillers kicked in and so took advantage of that... good since my OPK this evening isn't quite positive so I had a shorter surge than usual. Smu and late afternoon were positive and this evening's was dark but wasn't positive, usually the other way round for me! Pretty sure I ovulated today though, all the signs point to today, so pleased we did got to BD today. 

Sander I know! Of all the days why today lol! I told him if his tooth is still hurting tomorrow he has to see the emergency dentist as it's a tooth that's due to be removed as it's broken and has a hole in it, so there's a chance the pain could indicate infection and he definitely doesn't want it to turn into an abscess! 
I find my OPKs become a little darker the closer to ovulation I am, but they will become positive quite quickly. So they may get a shade darker over time but the difference in a day is surprising but everyone is different, some see them darkening more gradually over the days than that, more evenly


----------



## curiousowl

I think everyone kind of follows their own OPK pattern Sander. And sometimes it changes every month! That's generally what mine look like 12-24 hours before they're positive.


----------



## happycupcake

See mine look like that the day they turn positive usually. The days before they are lighter than this by quite a lot. They just go from fairly light but getting a little darker to positive and that can sometimes happen in a day. But that's quite a line you have there, and when mine look like that I usually see a positive later that same day


----------



## Sander

So if I don't see any EWCM yet should we BD anyways? I usually get EWCM for a few days every month, just not sure if I should trust that more or the OPK more? If you guys think it's close to positive I don't want to miss it! Ugh who knew TTC was so much work haha

Also cupcake that sounds terrible!! Your poor DH, hopefully he's feeling better asap


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> So if I don't see any EWCM yet should we BD anyways? I usually get EWCM for a few days every month, just not sure if I should trust that more or the OPK more? If you guys think it's close to positive I don't want to miss it! Ugh who knew TTC was so much work haha
> 
> Also cupcake that sounds terrible!! Your poor DH, hopefully he's feeling better asap

Well, it never hurts but you could always do every other day until you get a positive OPK, then a couple days in a row. That would cover all your bases.


----------



## Sander

Lol guys I'm such an idiot - I didn't realize these things can turn positive if you leave them - I read that after hopping in the shower, I took another one and read after 5 minutes and it was much lighter. Now I know to always read the box :p


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Lol guys I'm such an idiot - I didn't realize these things can turn positive if you leave them - I read that after hopping in the shower, I took another one and read after 5 minutes and it was much lighter. Now I know to always read the box :p

Ha, yes! Like pregnancy tests read in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## happycupcake

When I see the test line pop up while it's in the pee still I know it will turn positive. I don't know if this is a general thing, or if that's also individual. But yes I always read mine within a few minutes of dipping them. 
You can ovulate a few days after a positive, but also on the day of, and in some cases before (although I read that this is more 40 ish upwards generally, but the older we get the closer our surge will be to ovulation), so I reckon start BD now and keep at it until a few days after your positive. Like Curious said :thumbup:

Temp increase today, so I reckon ovulation was yesterday and I'm probably now in the TWW. Will attach a screenshot of my chart in a minute.
Husband has an appointment with the emergency dentist, he's terrified of the dentist and surprised himself earlier by saying he hopes they pull the offending tooth out today. Hopefully it isn't an infection and it's just more of the nerve exposed, although if they can't remove it there today I don't know how they can help if it is that.

He is on his way back from the dentist and it's an abscess. I feel so guilty for BD yesterday now! Having had them myself, I honestly wouldn't have been able to do that so I don't know how he did. This isn't the best Father's Day present for him :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7641.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 3


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, sorry for your DH cupcake. That sounds awful. Chart looks good to me! Yay TWW.


----------



## Daisies11

Definitely still bd even though no ewcm Sander. I was drinking tonnes of grapefruit juice the month I got my bfp, and noticed lots of wet cm but never saw any ewcm.

That's horrible for your husband cupcake. At least he's been and got checked and can get on some meds to try and begin helping. Abscesses sound awful. At least he managed to get on board for bd though!


----------



## meek0104

Hi ladies. Just checking in, sorry I haven't read through the threads. Any new BFP's? 

Cupcake I was told my temp rise put me in the tww, so I'm sure you're there now too!

Afm, no symptoms really besides being itchy. The sides of my breasts and hurting and I'm having a little bit of cramping, but i'm putting everything down to the progesterone supplements. I know our timing was good so I'm hoping that if it's a BFP I'll start feeling something out the norm soon. As for now, I'm just taking it day by day, which is surprising as I'm normally taking every little feeling and obsessing over it!


----------



## happycupcake

curiousowl said:


> Aw, sorry for your DH cupcake. That sounds awful. Chart looks good to me! Yay TWW.

Thank you :) how are you doing?

Daisies, haven't you had an abscess before? They are horrible things! I would rather deal with labour than an abscess. 

Sander, you could try a sperm friendly lube like Preseed or Conceive Plus, they are good. I prefer Preseed as it's the only lube that hasn't stung me.

My issue doesn't seem to be conceiving, it's successfully implanting, so I'm eating almonds, Brazil nuts, pumpkin seeds (bleugh!), probiotic yoghurts, meditating and taking my prenatal multivitamins. Hopefully this will all help


----------



## SadakoS

Does anyone here take baby/low dose aspirin?


----------



## curiousowl

Omg, my cramps are killer right now. CD2 is always the worst here. 

I think my plan for this cycle is progesterone cream and, since we'll be traveling cross country right around O and it might be trickier to pinpoint, we'll BD starting CD17 until I confirm. Hopefully we're not too jet lagged but it should be okay.


----------



## happycupcake

SadakoS said:


> Does anyone here take baby/low dose aspirin?

I asked the same question in the TTC forum but didn't get a reply. I know many do, but the information online is confusing about when to take it and how long for. I know those with clotting issues take it and have had success. I have low dose aspirin but haven't take it due to the fact I'm paranoid and worry too much lol

Curious I hope af is easier on you soon :hugs:


----------



## SadakoS

I take it in the 2ww. I did last time I was ttc too. I don't know if it helped but I feel because I took it then I have to this time :haha:


----------



## happycupcake

Did you stop when you saw a positive test?


----------



## SadakoS

I have no idea actually. I'm wondering the same thing myself! I think probably? Since its about increasing/easing blood flow in the area to assist with implant I suppose it's done it's job once you get a bfp?


----------



## SadakoS

Also I took an IC earlier and it was an obvious BFN for me at 7dpo which isn't surprising! Just thought it would be a really good father's day present :haha:

I've had a few twinges today and this evening I'm feeling quite dizzy which is odd for me so I'm mentioning it :)


----------



## Daisies11

Cupcake no, I've never had an abscess thank goodness! I hope I don't have be have that joy, they sound awful.

Re your pumpkin seeds etc, could you maybe try making a granola with the nuts and seeds in that you're wanting to eat with some fruit, honey etc to make it all taste a bit better & then have it with yoghurt? May help you get down it rather than eating something that's tasting awful.

Curious, hope things get better with af soon. 

7dpo is mega early sadako. It would have been an amazing Father's Day present though. When will you test again? Every day or will you wait a couple?


----------



## SadakoS

Oh I'm obsessive so I'll be testing every day :haha:


----------



## happycupcake

Sorry Sadako, but hopefully you can give a belated Father's Day present :)

Daisies that's a good idea, I don't know why I didn't think of this! I can't stand them on their own, but I have been eating them anyway.
I sincerely hope you don't have to experience one as well, they are truly horrible things


----------



## SadakoS

Ok help. I put my temp in this morning and it's made my crosshairs go dashed and on my little calendar thing it's stopped counting dpo! Can anyone look at my chart and offer any advice as to why? It's my first month charting and I thought it was all going so well!

ETA I think from googling maybe it's that I put my cm down as watery yesterday?? It was very mixed, some creamy and some that was more wet and so I just picked one! But when I change it to creamy it goes back to a solid line again!


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> Ok help. I put my temp in this morning and it's made my crosshairs go dashed and on my little calendar thing it's stopped counting dpo! Can anyone look at my chart and offer any advice as to why? It's my first month charting and I thought it was all going so well!
> 
> ETA I think from googling maybe it's that I put my cm down as watery yesterday?? It was very mixed, some creamy and some that was more wet and so I just picked one! But when I change it to creamy it goes back to a solid line again!

Yeah, dotted lines just mean FF thinks there are some signs that don't match up, like fertile CM at non-O time. You clearly O'd when it thinks. I hate dashed lines so I'd probably leave it as creamy but that's just me. Honestly, I only record fertile CM before O at this point. Early in the charting process I recorded everything though.


----------



## happycupcake

Don't worry about it. When you enter in a sign that the app perceives as a potential fertile sign, it makes the line go dotted to show that it's possible you haven't ovulated and may ovulate soon. Usually, it's just where things vary in your cycle and doesn't mean you haven't ovulated, like my cm will sometimes be more ewcm in my lp for a day or so, sometimes more sometimes less. This causes the app to make the dotted lines but it still keeps count of dpo. I guess if it became clear I hadn't actually ovulated where it first thought I had, then it would change ovulation day. It's done this before as well, when temps have changed more than usual. It isn't always right though, and whilst temps can be incredibly useful in determining when you ovulated, sometimes outside things can influence them to increase or decrease, which of course don't mean you ovulated on a different day


----------



## ricschick

sorry ive been MIA guys had a bust but fun weekend, a few beers in the sun (the only benefit of being mid-cycle) and time at the caravan and the open air pool.

sorry curious that af came!!

I see lots are in the tww!! fx for lots of bfp this month!

cupcake sorry dh has abscess my dh has one at the moment under his belly comes up and down all the time!! bless him its so sore sometimes!! hope dh clears up soon but great sport for getting the job done:winkwink: 

I had some light brown spotting yesterday and a little this morning?? we did dtd yesterday morning so wondering if that was anything to do with it? and not sure if there was some ewcm in it it looked abit shiny??:shrug:


----------



## happycupcake

Rics, sounds like a lovely weekend! Perhaps the spotting is ovulation? Some see spotting at ovulation. I don't, but I have heard many that do.
I Know! I conclude that I must be irresistible or he was just too determined (I suspect the latter though lol).
I'm sorry your OH has too, my husband's is a dental abscess. He's having to have three teeth removed next month! 

I don't have anything interesting to add, temp dipped by a tiny fraction today, cp is high soft and medium openness, sticky cm. That's about it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7647.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## curiousowl

I had to make an appointment with my midwives for a follow up PAP smear (the tried to do one during AF but it came back weird). It's next week so I think I will bring up my concerns about my LP: generally only 11 days, not able to get a positive on the progesterone tests. See what they have to say and when I should worry.


----------



## SadakoS

Thanks for your reassurance guys.
Rics, what day dof you usually ovulate on?
Cupcake, what dpo do you start testing on?

I'm 8dop and no symptoms really. Light cramping/pinching. Not painful at all just a bit aware of it.


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, eat Brazil nuts. They help increase progesterone because they contain high amounts of selenium. Eat 5-6 each day, especially during the luteal phase. I have looked into it a lot and it does make sense, they do contain a huge amount of selenium, usually the advice is 1-2 nuts each day and this is plenty to see an overall improvement in health, but for those ttc, 5-6 each day is recommended. I'm doing that this cycle and have been for almost all of it so far. As well as the pumpkin seeds and almonds and probiotic yoghurts. I have to say, probiotic drinks, yoghurts or supplements are vital for good gut health, which in turn is essential for balanced hormones. 
Also acupuncture is excellent for regulating cycles and helping hormones balance. My cycles have felt better since having acupuncture. My temps also seem more level. So much so, I only want it for anxiety now. 
Isn't agnus cactus meant to help too? I'm sure I have read it helps. 

Sadako, I usually start testing at about 7dpo but previously have tested from about 6dpo because I'm a weirdo and know I won't see a positive that early, but I do it anyway because I can't help myself lol

I don't know what is with me today, but I have felt over emotional all day from the moment I woke. Someone almost copped an unfortunate one from me earlier as well but instead I just walked through town crying all the way home and then cried some incoherent rubbish to my husband about the awful woman I encountered and then did some meditation and fell asleep. I think I'm over tired, but I'm hoping it's a sign progesterone is higher this cycle


----------



## ricschick

SadakoS said:


> Thanks for your reassurance guys.
> Rics, what day dof you usually ovulate on?
> Cupcake, what dpo do you start testing on?
> 
> I'm 8dop and no symptoms really. Light cramping/pinching. Not painful at all just a bit aware of it.

Well the last few cycles it's been on cd21 but I've been taking evening primrose oil this cycle and I've read it can make you ov sooner?? Had brown ewcm tonight too&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks cupcake! I will try Brazil nuts. I'm leery of angus cactus (vitex) because I've heard so many people say it messed up their regular cycles. I did try it before because I wasn't Oing at all post-pill and I did start to O, not sure if that's the reason or my body just got it together.


----------



## happycupcake

I have heard some say their cycles were longer, but I haven't tried it myself so I couldn't comment on that. It seems to be popular though. How long have you had a short lp for?


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> I have heard some say their cycles were longer, but I haven't tried it myself so I couldn't comment on that. It seems to be popular though. How long have you had a short lp for?

Since I got my cycle back when DD was 6ish months. She's 2 now. I definitely don't want to make my ovulation any later!


----------



## happycupcake

curiousowl said:


> happycupcake said:
> 
> 
> I have heard some say their cycles were longer, but I haven't tried it myself so I couldn't comment on that. It seems to be popular though. How long have you had a short lp for?
> 
> Since I got my cycle back when DD was 6ish months. She's 2 now. I definitely don't want to make my ovulation any later!Click to expand...

Remind me, when do you usually ovulate? And you temp, are your temps within an average range for both follicular and luteal phases?
Do you have any symptoms of hormonal imbalance? Extreme PMS, ewcm in your luteal phase, lack of ewcm or fertile cm around ovulation, anxiety, depression...? These are some, there are more, I can't remember them. Your lp is short but still within an ok range - anything shorter would be more of a worry. Obviously all of those symptoms could be unrelated but hormones play a huge role in how we are mentally as well as physically and obviously when it comes to ttc. 
A few other symptoms like sore boobs and cramping many women see anyway and aren't any indication of a problem. But if you feel you show some signs then get it checked out, definitely. You want a blood test done about a week before your period but they can also test saliva and urine.

Fertility Friend confirmed ovulation today for CD12. Yay for red lines :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7651.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## curiousowl

I normally O around CD19 and my temps seem normal. FF tells me I'm 95% consistent. I have a couples signs but not too many, which is great! I don't want to borrow trouble, we've only been trying 2 months so still well within normal. But even FF says if your LP is 10 or 11 days and you've had a couple months of good timing it's worth mentioning to a dr. That with the fact that I can't get a positive on the urine progesterone tests and needed progesterone with DD worries me slightly. Doesn't hurt to bring it up since I'll be there.


----------



## curiousowl

Yay for O cupcake!


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, many women don't have any obvious signs, or anything out of the ordinary for them, so it goes unnoticed. The fact you had to have it with your daughter makes me think it's quite possible you may require it now. It certainly doesn't hurt to ask :) 

Anyone here know how long it's ok to drink raspberry leaf tea for? I have read different information online regarding its safety during early pregnancy. Apparently some think it can make the uterus contract too much and cause miscarriage, some say it's fine. It's good for strengthening the uterine muscle and regulating cycle as well as helping with mood swings and other PMS symptoms. I drink between 1-3 cups each day. The cup is almost the size of my head, mind lol it's caffeine-free, so there aren't any worries there. I'm wondering whether I ought to stop drinking it in a couple of days


----------



## Daisies11

Cupcake I remember reading when I was pregnant with ds that it should be avoided until later on in pregnancy because of the reason you say. Could you try a different fruit tea? Maybe raspberry and mango or something? Then you still get your cuppa but don't have to worry about any possible risk.


----------



## SadakoS

What does raspberry leaf tea taste like? 
9dpo and no symptoms bar a bit of light cramping in the middle of last night which may or may not have been gas related :haha:
BFN this afternoon. With my DD I got a BFP at 10dpo. But that was with a frer and I've only got IC at the mo! I'm getting nervous to take my temp incase it's dropped although it's stayed up so far. I have a lp of 11 days so at least I should be out of my misery by Friday!


----------



## happycupcake

Daisies, thank you. This is what I'm leaning towards too. I think I will leave it from now onwards. I only had 2 cups today which I feel is safe considering I'm only 3dpo, but I won't push it further as I read too many uterine contractions can hinder implantation and I do seem to cramp more than I'd like during my lp anyway. 
I have lemon & ginger and peppermint tea as well, so will switch to these instead :)

Sadako, it's ok actually! It surprised me when I first tried it, I didn't think it would be nice but it's ok. It doesn't taste of leaves (iPad autocorrect that to old leaves lol!), but it doesn't taste much of raspberry as well. It's hard to describe! It's red, it tastes of red. Lol. I don't know how to describe it. 
ICs don't always show positive early for everyone so I wouldn't worry, and also I think it depends on which ICs they are too


----------



## Sander

Sadako - hope you get a BFP soon! I had to tell DH to hide the hpt's until af is due because I go crazy symptom spotting and peeing on everything haha.

Cupcake - I don't know anything about raspberry tea but I love green tea (decaf)

Today the OPK is a lot darker but not quite there yet. It looks like the one I read after the shower last week. This time I set a 5 minute timer haha. So we BD today - I had a question though, I'm seeing creamy cm, no EWCM yet. I can stretch the creamy cm maaaaybe 2 centimetres (1/4") but that's about it. I usually get EWCM for a few days and with the OPK getting darker I'm just not sure if I won't have EWCM this cycle or if it's just too early. If anyone has ideas :p

Oh and used Pre-Seed for the first time, seemed to work well!


----------



## happycupcake

I don't like green tea except for when it's mixed with regular tea. You have to be spot on brewing it though, don't you?
I think perhaps that's the start of ewcm? Are you dehydrated? When I wasn't drinking much water each day I wasn't seeing ewcm, when I started drinking at least 1.5L+ (I aim for 2L) it started appearing so perhaps you could try drinking more?


----------



## SadakoS

So my temp is down very slightly but I've had light brown cm when I wiped this morning so I think this is the beginning of the end. And even earlier than usual as I don't normally spot until the 11dpo. 
BFN at 10dpo.


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> So my temp is down very slightly but I've had light brown cm when I wiped this morning so I think this is the beginning of the end. And even earlier than usual as I don't normally spot until the 11dpo.
> BFN at 10dpo.

Aw, damn. You're definitely not out until AF is here but sorry, I know that feeling sucks.


----------



## SadakoS

I can't lie, I'm gutted! Thought we'd timed things really well this time. Oh well!


----------



## melewen

Sadako I'm with you. I've been getting BFN and realized what I thought could be an implantation dip in my chart happens every month... great. I didn't want to get upset about it but I am! TTCing is the worst :hug:

Feeling out over here. I'm only 8dpo but no implantation symptoms really. I had what looks like an implantation dip but it's just a more extreme version of a small dip I get in my chart every month. I had so much nausea last night it was horrible. BFNs though. We only dtd once this month three days before O, since we're swaying for a girl, so the odds are NOT even good. And weirdly I'm not even like desperate to be pregnant, if that makes sense? I think I'm mostly just so nervous or scared that it will take months and months like it did last time. It was awful


----------



## SadakoS

Omg I'm exactly the same! Just worried it'll take forever. I did feel nauseous this morning but that could be anything. Does my temp look likea it'll continue to go down?


----------



## happycupcake

Sadako, your temps are still so high I wouldn't be too worried. See what the following days bring, hopefully a positive test!

Mel, you are still so early on it's less likely you will see a positive test now, but give it a few days and hopefully you will see a nice test line appear


----------



## curiousowl

Sadako, your temps still look nice and high to me. I wouldn't count yourself out yet!

Mel, that's exactly it. I am not absolutely dying to be pregnant right this instant (though it would be nice) but the fear of not knowing when/if is scary. TTC is rough no matter what I've determined. 8dpo is early though so fx for you.


----------



## melewen

Ugh I hate how when I type ": hug :" it makes that "hugs" graphic and when you type ": hugs :" it does the actual hug. I always get it backwards - ha! 

Yes... it is so so stressful not knowing. I just feel like going through infertility treatment would be one of the worst feelings, the not knowing and feeling sort of like broken? I guess it's because people tend to brag about getting prego quickly, so I feel like, oh I'm less fertile than you/not as much of a woman?

OMG SORRY for all the deep emotional stuff right now, ha! I will admit I have been a little distant about this thread because I'm jealous of all the bfps ;) But no one else gets what we're doing atm.

Sadako did you chart last cycle?


----------



## SadakoS

No this is my first time temping so I can't compare to anything :(


----------



## happycupcake

Sadako your chart looks perfectly fine to me, a good example of what they look like when everything is going good. You can clearly see where ovulation happened, even if the lines weren't there, and your temps are where averages fall, doesn't look like you have any issues with that. 
I know we are different people, but if it helps I can post some of mine if you want. They are pretty clear, March was a little whacky though.

Mel I understand what you mean. But I'm sure at some point soon, you will be sharing your positive test too :)


----------



## SadakoS

That would be great, thanks!
One much lighter pale brown wipe ando nothing else yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ladders

Definitely think that's the worse thing with ttc! You have no idea when it going to happen and it seems like nothing you do makes a difference. I think when you've had a hard time the first time you naturally start feeling like it will be the same. I was also surrounded by woman who either wasn't even trying or first month to get preggo like how is that even possible!

Mel don't feel out yet I still think you have a good chance and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

sadako what dpo are you now?

Cupcake id be vary of raspberry leaf tea after ovulation because I also read it can cause minor uterine contractions just like epo can and then can Interfere with implantation. Some people also drink it to try to bring on labour so must do something like that!


----------



## SadakoS

10dpo today. If it is after spotting my lp is a day shorter than it has been which is a bit disheartening.


----------



## ricschick

Sadako I think your chart looks good!!! I hope you get a bfp!!! 

Cupcake I was always told not to drink raspberry leaf tea after conception or in the 1st trimester. I would drink it at the end as it ripens the cervix. X

I'm still waiting to ov getting cramps today but still neg opk but it's hard as it's so hot here at the mo I'm drinking more than usual!!


----------



## citrusfruit

MEl I always felt exactly the same when ttc. Not desperate to be pregnant but at the same time desperate! It is definitely the unknown of how long it will take from that point forward that's hard.

Good luck to all others in the tww. Sorry if you're feeling out but it does still seem early for you all. Fingers crossed.

6 weeks here. Symptoms are incredibly fleeting, it makes me so nervous but I am trying to be positive and enjoy it. Keep thinking about the gender and worrying I'll be disappointed if it's a boy. 20 weeks is such a long time for the anticipation to build up.


----------



## meek0104

Hi ladies, checking in again. 
I am currently 8dpo and have been having some cramps throughout my pubic/pelvic area that have me a bit excited as it is out of the norm for me, they are really down low. But then again, I'm on progesterone, so I'm never quite sure what to blame for how I'm feeling...


----------



## melewen

I feel completely nuts for even saying this, but I have seriously been having nausea for the last few days. I know it's way too early for the hcg to be causing symptoms, but I also felt really just sicky when I a few dpo with my first. I think your body is like WHOOOOOA WTFFFFF FINALLY!!!!!!! hahaha

Anyway, I'm sure it's nothing but it's weird. And annoying. And I'm having ovary twinges nonstop but they're on both sides so I'm just assuming I have two lovely cysts giving me nausea, fatigue, and twinges. Yay ovaries!

Have any of you all had symptomatic cysts? I've had cysts in the past but have only ever just like "felt" them, like been aware they're there. No real pains or anything.


----------



## curiousowl

melewen said:


> I feel completely nuts for even saying this, but I have seriously been having nausea for the last few days. I know it's way too early for the hcg to be causing symptoms, but I also felt really just sicky when I a few dpo with my first. I think your body is like WHOOOOOA WTFFFFF FINALLY!!!!!!! hahaha
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure it's nothing but it's weird. And annoying. And I'm having ovary twinges nonstop but they're on both sides so I'm just assuming I have two lovely cysts giving me nausea, fatigue, and twinges. Yay ovaries!
> 
> Have any of you all had symptomatic cysts? I've had cysts in the past but have only ever just like "felt" them, like been aware they're there. No real pains or anything.

I had a cyst burst 1 time. Worst pain ever. But that's it as far as I know.


----------



## melewen

curiousowl said:


> I had a cyst burst 1 time. Worst pain ever. But that's it as far as I know.

Did you have any symptoms before it burst?


----------



## happycupcake

Mel, it could be the change in hormones. I always see symptoms in my lp now. It's frustrating!

Sadako, my charts from January to May, temping orally. This cycle I'm temping vaginally instead.
First is January. Then February, March onwards. March was a little crazy but I introduced vitamins and acupuncture then I think, so since that was the only thing different I guess that's why
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7701.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7700.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7699.jpg
File size: 73.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_7698.jpg
File size: 68.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7697.jpg
File size: 71.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## happycupcake

And this cycle so far, temps are higher vaginally
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7702.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## curiousowl

melewen said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> I had a cyst burst 1 time. Worst pain ever. But that's it as far as I know.
> 
> Did you have any symptoms before it burst?Click to expand...

Nope. Just really painful all of a sudden.


----------



## SadakoS

Thank you Cupcake! My temp is still up this morning but no spotting as of yet. I kind of think I haven't been long enough yet for gravity to get things moving yet though :haha:


----------



## happycupcake

One Step ICs are truly evil tests sometimes. I am 5dpo, don't ask me why I do this, I always plan to test 7dpo earliest but I have an urge to poas so I do, with the knowledge I won't see anything at this point, which is fine.
What isn't fine, though, is seeing a super faint line that actually has the faintest shade of pink. Even if I had an egg on speed it wouldn't happen this fast


----------



## SadakoS

Unless you really ovulated a bit earlier??


----------



## happycupcake

True, but my chart and OPK look pretty firmly fixed on ovulating CD12
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7764.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SadakoS

Very exciting. When are you going to test again?
Pink spotting today so I'm thinking that's me!


----------



## happycupcake

I may as well test each day now hadn't I? Lol 
Where are you in your cycle? Any chance it could be leftover IB? Quite common to spot or bleed a little when af is due, when pregnant, if you are due af of course


----------



## ladders

Cupcake you have a 10 % chance of getting a very faint positive at 5dpo so don't dismiss that line just yet!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170622-132940.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SadakoS

I have a crappy lp so I should be due tomorrow with spotting today which is 11dpo. Light period now though so I'm out. Think I'll try soy iso to bring my O forward. I usually O on about cd30+ but the month we made dd I O on Cd17 so I feel I need to try and get that forward again!


----------



## ricschick

happycupcake said:


> One Step ICs are truly evil tests sometimes. I am 5dpo, don't ask me why I do this, I always plan to test 7dpo earliest but I have an urge to poas so I do, with the knowledge I won't see anything at this point, which is fine.
> What isn't fine, though, is seeing a super faint line that actually has the faintest shade of pink. Even if I had an egg on speed it wouldn't happen this fast

And where is the pic for us to obsess over?? &#128526;


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks, Ladders! I didn't think it was humanly possible! But I guess if there's a percentage of people who have, then it must be.

Sadako I'm sorry :( are you sure it's definitely af? 

Rics, you can barely make it out on photos until I tweaked it but I could see it in real life. It's probably another one of those lines that doesn't mean anything though. I usually see them each cycle but this seemed to be a little wider than that and vaguely pink ish. It actually looks grey in the untweaked photos though
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7757.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 11









IMG_7758.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_7759.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9









IMG_7760.jpg
File size: 71.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ricschick

I see it! &#128563;&#128536;


----------



## happycupcake

It's weird isn't it?!? I bet it's completely blank tomorrow lol


----------



## citrusfruit

Will be following cupcake to see tomorrow's test. Can clearly see something, hope it's meaningful!

Sorry for AF sadako :-(


----------



## SadakoS

SO following to hopefully see a pinker line tomorrow cupcake!!

Ah it's ok, I have my birthday in a couple of weeks so at least I can get good and bladdered!


----------



## happycupcake

I'm sorry Sadako. I hope this cycle brings you luck! How long have you been ttc for? You probably said but my memory is rubbish


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry Sadako. AF is such a witch.

cupcake, I feel like I see a little something. I'm not sure I trust any of those people reporting a bfp at 5dpo actually know when they O'd though, lol! Hoping it's real though and gets darker.


----------



## happycupcake

See I'm certain I ovulated CD12 so as much as I would love to trust that test I absolutely don't lol! I think the chances of anything having implanted before 5dpo and there being time for hCG to be processed into my pee by 5dpo are slimmer than slim


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> See I'm certain I ovulated CD12 so as much as I would love to trust that test I absolutely don't lol! I think the chances of anything having implanted before 5dpo and there being time for hCG to be processed into my pee by 5dpo are slimmer than slim

Yeaaaah, pretty much!


----------



## Sander

Happycupcake - can see a line but it looks grey? But girl - seems waaaay too early to test haha. If it is a pink line then it'll get darker soon!

So I have a question for you all - FF is telling me I'm too close to predicted O to use OPK's. So now I feel dumb because I've been peeing on them but not that regularly cause I thought I was too far from O to use them. Anyways, I put in last month's info and FF moved my O date to today - should I stop pos? I don't want to waste them if they won't turn positive. 
Also my CM never went egg white, only watery today so I figured FF was off with the date and I wanted to see the EWCM before doing OPK's 2x a day. 
So what do you think should I keep testing with them or have I missed it already?


----------



## happycupcake

Sander, I don't believe that's a genuine line, I think it's another one of those lines they tend to show anyway. I just felt like poas lol I knew if anything did show, it would highly likely be false at this point, so it doesn't bother me. They are pretty annoying tests, however, since I haven't had any other tests do the same thing but they are cheap so it doesn't matter if I waste a few because I feel like poas ridiculously early lol

I don't think you have missed ovulation, your chart doesn't look like you ovulated. The watery cm can be fertile cm as well, and I don't believe there's a 'too close to ovulation' because personally it isn't uncommon for me to see a positive OPK the day of ovulation. So I would keep using them and keep BDing and if you are concerned about lack of ewcm, perhaps use a sperm friendly lube as well :)

6dpo today, temp increased to 36.99. I'm only seeing some of my usual lp symptoms this time which is unusual, this hasn't happened much. Mostly I see all the symptoms under the sun! Sore boobs, on and off metallic taste, increased cm... that's about it tbh. I'm wondering where my usual nausea has disappeared to! And the permanent headaches/migraines. And lots of cramping, where did that go? If my temps were different I would wonder if I had actually ovulated! 
Of course I have poas today, same vague 'line'... I partly test because I want to know as soon as possible, because I like to know everything yesterday, even though I know realistically there's little chance of seeing anything genuine at this point. But that's ok because it satisfies my poas addiction and it isn't bothering me because I know I shouldn't expect to see anything until tomorrow at the absolute earliest.

In the interests of 'post what you pee on' I shall post them anyway. Hopefully I will start seeing a proper line soon. I don't think I will, I don't know why, perhaps because my lp seems different so far.
All the same test. I won't bother posting tweaked versions because they are so grainy. May as well post my chart though, for anyone interested in looking at charts
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8038.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_8039.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_8040.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_8041.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I can still see it though! Everyone that has a bfp so far didn't expect to see one so fx this time it sticks and you get your bfp and sticky baby! &#10084;


----------



## SadakoS

I can definitely see a something! I so hope it just gets stronger and stronger. 

Has anyone here taken soy isoflavones? I ordered some which have arrived but I'm a bit nervous about taking them.


----------



## happycupcake

Thank you Kim, and Sadako! :)

Sadako, I haven't but I have heard many who have. What concerns you about using it?


----------



## curiousowl

Cupcake, I hope a change from normal LP is a good sign for you!

Sander, your chart doesn't show O yet so I would keep taking OPKs and see what happens. You can generally expect a positive 11-48 hours before O.


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake I can see a clear line!! I'm hoping this is it for you!!! 

I'm wondering if I've missed my lh surge on an opk??!! Yesterday's test was quite strong but with very diluted pee, but this afternoons test was lighter with strong pee?? Plus I have pink spotting but we did dtd this morning so bit sure if it's due to that or possibly ov spotting. I'm worried my body is all screwed up from my mmc. &#129300;&#128553;


----------



## happycupcake

Sounds like you may have missed the surge if your OPK was strong with diluted pee. Do you have a photo of it?


----------



## meek0104

Hi ladies.
Cupcake, I definitely see something on the tests you posted...im hoping it get a darker!

I'm currently 10dpo and negatives on dollar tree tests yesterday and this morning. I took one last night, checked within the time limit and nothing, checked this morning and a super almost not there line so I'm counting is as an evap. 
Atm, just nauseous and cramps here and there. Not feeling as confident but I know I still have time to get my bfp!


----------



## happycupcake

Still plenty of time, Meek. Many don't see anything until a few more days :)


----------



## melewen

Meek can you see anything in a photo?

sadako why are you thinking about soy iso? I read that if you O consistently you don't need it but I didn't look too much into it 

Cupcake I can't wait to see what happens! I can see a line in the inverted photo you posted yesterday

AFM 10dpo today and stark white BFN this am. Oh well! At least my temp is high, normally it'd have already dipped. At least that was my pattern before giving birth. Last month was the first month I temped since then and I used too much progesterone cream so AF came early and my temps were higher at the start of AF. So it might just be my new pattern, who knows! It's nice that my hormones seem a little more stable I guess since my temps aren't as rocky as normal? But considering we only dtd once 3 days before O this month I shouldn't expect a BFP anyway :) next month going to try two days before O. That's what we should have done anyway but I was convinced I might O early since I messed my LP up last month! And I swear next month I'm only temping to confirm O and then I'm putting away the thermometer! And I'm going to make my mom hold all my tests :rofl: I'm type A(+) so TTCing totally consumes me. I've really let my business slide a bit. But I bet you next month I'll actually be here testing 5x a day and analyzing my temps, lol. At least I'll hope for a more relaxed cycle!


----------



## ricschick

this one was with diluted wee

this one with strong wee. Thought it would be darker by now.


----------



## meek0104

Mel this is pic I took this morning...i can't really capture it any better on my phone
 



Attached Files:







20170623_104200.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## SadakoS

Because my cycles can be up to 50 days long and I read it could help bring O forward. That's why I'm nervous though because I don't want to risk making my cycles worse.


----------



## curiousowl

Are you temping Rics?


----------



## curiousowl

This is like the period that will never end! I'm still spotting today and I never have 2 days of spotting at the end.


----------



## melewen

Sadako that's exactly the scenario I heard you should use them for. So I say go for it! It's supposed to be like clomid and help you O


----------



## ricschick

curiousowl said:


> Are you temping Rics?

No I'm not normally I just rely on the opks. 

Meek I see a line in your test! X


----------



## curiousowl

ricschick said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Are you temping Rics?
> 
> No I'm not normally I just rely on the opks.
> 
> Meek I see a line in your test! XClick to expand...

Gotcha!


----------



## happycupcake

Meek I'm questioning that test. I think you should try another :)

Rics, looking at those, there isn't a huge difference so I think it's possible this is the lead up to your surge instead? Have you done any more since?

Curious, I don't like af, especially when it decides to linger. Hopefully it will leave soon!

Um, I guess I should post what I peed on earlier today. I won't bombard you with photos, I will start a thread I think, but will post a photo I think is clearest. Sorry I don't know if that made any sense, I'm so tired I went to bed late.
One is tweaked. I don't know why the other IC (different brand) didn't show, but the other I think is pretty clear! 7dpo today, will look at it dried to make sure it's genuine and doesn't disappear like they have done before.

I have to add - it's usual for me to see an upset stomach during my lp, usually during the first week of it and I usually have one or two panic attacks, but I have so far had panic attacks every single day for the previous four days. This is unusual for me. Especially since having acupuncture again. I don't know if that's a sign because I know with my previous pregnancies they always triggered anxiety severely especially early on
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8423.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_8418.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_8424.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SadakoS

There's definitely a line there, no denying it! Just have to hope it's genuine!! What about trying with a FRER or something tomorrow xx


----------



## happycupcake

I may try a FRER tomorrow with fmu as I already have a double pack


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake can definitely see that!! Getting excited for you!!! 
Yeah I have taken another opk and it's pretty much the same so will just keep testing. I've felt a bit crampy but normally I feel very tender in that area which I haven't yet so hopefully it will be soon!! 
How you feeling any symptoms? Xx


----------



## happycupcake

Ah then I reckon you will ovulate soon then! I know what you mean about feeling tender there, I sometimes have that too. And sometimes the cramps are so severe I have actually likened them to early labour! Any fertile cm? Asking "how's your cervix" sounds hilariously creepy for some reason lol 

I keep having panic attacks. I usually see a couple but this is every day which isn't typical for my anymore. 
I looked at the test and it's still there dry, whereas the others disappear so I'm leaning towards genuine. I did another with smu but I drank latte so my pee was quite diluted in comparison to my fmu, there is something super faint but it's hard to photograph.
Top is fmu dried
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8580.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_8581.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SadakoS

I can see something on both of those!


----------



## happycupcake

I shall try to do a hold for the evening and do another because I can't help myself


----------



## curiousowl

There's definitely a line there cupcake! I hope it's real and gets darker!


----------



## Daisies11

I can see something on those and it looks pink to me, really hope this is real for you! Excited for your next test!


----------



## happycupcake

For comparison, I put today's test and the four ICs from the cycle before together. Today is 7dpo at the top, the other four beneath it are 11dpo from my cycle before. First isn't tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8586.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_8588.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## meek0104

Cupcake I def see lines as well! Cant wait to see your next Test!

Bfn this morning on digital. I'm having my usual pms symptoms so I'm pretty sure af is on her way in the next few days. No more weird cramps and no other out of the norm symptoms...my lower back is killing me. I'm feeling a little down because I know our timing was good so just trying to figure out what went wrong. I know "you're not out til af shows" but these bfns have got me down. I had clear positives by 11dpo with my daughter...that being said I know every pregnancy is different. I just feel...defeated In a way. Sorry for my rant, just a little disappointed.


----------



## meek0104

Cupcake it looks like we were posting at the same time, I would def say bfp!!


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks, Meek.
I'm sorry for your digi. They aren't that sensitive though and I didn't see a positive digi until I was a week overdue af with our youngest son. With our daughter we saw a 3+ right away so that just goes to show how different hormone levels can be with each pregnancy! Is lower back pain something you see with impending af? How many dpo are you today?


----------



## meek0104

Yep, my lower back pain normally happens throughout my tww. I did have it as a symptom both times I was preggo as well. I'm 11dpo today. I'm on progesterone so I have 3 pills left, I'm not going to test again until the day of my last pill and if it's still bfn then I will just wait for af.


----------



## happycupcake

It's hard isn't it when your usual lp/PMS are the same as pregnancy. Hopefully you have a little one in there waiting to be discovered. Most common day to implant is 9dpo and hCG can take as long as four days to filter into your urine, so it may be that there isn't quite the level there yet to be detected. Do you have any super sensitive tests? Any 10miu?


----------



## meek0104

Thanks so much cupcake! Its very frustrating! I was going to order some but i bought the test and confirm frer thinking that it would pick it up but I guess not, been getting bfn's since 8dpo. It may be a waste to order some now as af might be here by the time they arrive!


----------



## happycupcake

Even if it does, you have them for next cycle. Hopefully though, there won't be a next cycle and you will see a positive first! The thing is, I was seeing clear positives on Superdrug Early tests (10miu) and seeing blank FRERs, only sometimes seeing something vague in certain photos, but in real life they looked negative. So I don't know if they have messed around with the sensitivity of them or what, because my positives on other tests were clear as day! They resulted in chemicals, but they were still positive before eventually turning blank, so I wouldn't pin all hopes on the FRER anymore. It seems many women are seeing blank FRERs but positives on other tests first


----------



## curiousowl

I know it's early on but I'm feeling positive about this cycle! I've had a lot less cramping than I had at this point last cycle (not AF cramps), my looong AF hopefully really cleared things out (gross, sorry!), and my first temp this cycle was nice and low (they were really high this past cycle). I'm going to talk to my midwife on Friday but I have some progesterone cream regardless and we have a solid BD plan. The only hiccup is traveling right at O time and then again in the TWW and jet lag tends to give me a lot of anxiety and stress but I will work on staying calm. I really really really want this cycle to be the one! Fx.


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, it's lovely that you are feeling so positive :) 
If you are worried about anxiety, try meditation. It's seriously been helping me cope and I suffer with severe GAD everyday. Yesterday I handled a panic attack with meditation on a loop for an hour, it helped me so much. Definitely worth trying out and it will help with ttc as well since the stress hormone cortisol completely knocks out progesterone and you need that to sustain a healthy pregnancy


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Curious, it's lovely that you are feeling so positive :)
> If you are worried about anxiety, try meditation. It's seriously been helping me cope and I suffer with severe GAD everyday. Yesterday I handled a panic attack with meditation on a loop for an hour, it helped me so much. Definitely worth trying out and it will help with ttc as well since the stress hormone cortisol completely knocks out progesterone and you need that to sustain a healthy pregnancy

I will definitely try that this cycle if it gets bad! Thank you. It's generally the day after we get home from a trip that's roughest and DH agreed to take that day off so I think that alone will really help too.


----------



## happycupcake

I think lack of sleep or disrupted sleep really exacerbates anxiety, I know when I have had less sleep mine goes through the roof. Sleep is so important, more than we think it is. Too many lack proper sleep. It's also when we regulate hormones as well, so if we don't get plenty of sleep, it can play a part in hormonal imbalance


----------



## curiousowl

Oh, and I'm going to pick up some Brazil nuts! Try all the things this cycle, lol!


----------



## happycupcake

Brazil nuts are fab! Such an amazing source of selenium. 5-6 per day is all you have to have, you shouldn't have more than that though as they can become more toxic and harmful than good! I have also been eating about 15 almonds each day, a handful of pumpkin seeds and probiotic yoghurt. Gut health is paramount in keeping hormones balanced as well


----------



## meek0104

Cupcake, thanks the encouragement. I hope you are right and I'm just gonna get a BFP a little later than I expected!
Curious I really hope that this is your cycle, I'm glad you are feeling positive about things.


----------



## happycupcake

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Meek :)


----------



## citrusfruit

See a line on those cupcake. Hope it develops this time! Will be following your thread in the pregnancy test section. I soooo agree about anxiety and poor sleep. I really struggled when my son was born and I realise with hindsight that sleep deprivation was to blame. Worried about it this time round but do really believe that awareness helps me a lot and keeps me in control. 

I had to leave this mid way as my son was shouting at me and now I can't remember what else I was going to say. Oh yes, glad you are feeling positive curious...

How is everyone else doing? Sickness has hit me like a bus, pretty much bang on 6 weeks. Not actually being sick but I never was with my son either. Just feel rubbish and tired.


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks, Citrus! You are so right, sleep deprivation is absolutely horrendous! I remember I started hallucinating after our youngest son arrived. It was terrifying. They put it down to a psychotic episode but I'm certain sleep deprivation was to blame, because once I started letting my husband take some of the feeds over (I started expressing as well), I started to be more me. 
I still don't sleep properly now, it's like it's triggered something off that I can't seem to get out of. But I'm more accustomed to it these days. I know now though, if this turns out ok, to let hubby take some of the feeds. Sleep is sooo important!

I'm sorry about your morning sickness! Have you tried ginger?

Has anyone heard from Jessy, Duster? Are they ok? I do hope so


----------



## SadakoS

Morning sickness is awful. I had it nearly every single day of my whole pregnancy last time. 

Have you tested this morning yet Cupcake?!


----------



## ricschick

Citrus sorry about the ms! I tend to have it to but without the actual being sick!! I've heard good things about those travel sickness bands you put on your wrist. 

Anymore tests cupcake I have a really good feeling for you ! The line is nice and thick too!!! 

Still no sign of ov! And cm seems to have dried up too. &#128548; I'm a little crampy today but I think my opk are lighter now?? I don't no what's going on.


----------



## SadakoS

Could you have missed your surge? Do you temp?


----------



## ricschick

Possibly I was looking at ff and I had brown spotting on the 18th & 19th then pink spotting on the 22nd & 23rd so possibly ov spotting idk it's all very confusing. Il keep testing to see as normally before my mmc I'd ov on or around the cb21 so I still could be waiting to ov. X


----------



## happycupcake

Rics my cm varies around ovulation. I know it drying up is usually associated with having ovulated already, or ovulating that day, but it isn't always. Have you been BDing? If so, I wouldn't be concerned about it. I would say if from here on in you don't see any further fertile signs and you don't see a positive OPK then start counting as dpo. Of course your body may have tried to ovulate, and didn't quite get there, which means it may try later on. So keep an eye on things and see how you do, you can always stop counting as dpo if at a later date you know you ovulated, and start counting from the new date.

Citrus Rics is right about those travel bands! They are genius :)

I did test today but I had my pee left out for a while beforehand because I had a huge panic attack so my lines are super faint and I don't know if that's because I left my pee sitting there or if it's going like before. Time will tell. Temp increased today again though. 
I posted them in my thread. I feel a little wary of posting them in here as I don't want to hurt anyone who has just been got by af or who hasn't seen a positive yet. It isn't that anything has been said, nothing like that, I'm just aware it can be a sensitive subject and I don't want anyone to feel like I'm being an arse if that makes sense. This could all go horribly wrong for me as it has the previous two cycles and a couple before that too, so I do know how you feel, those of you who have experienced the same or when you are seeing negative after negative. It's horrible! :hugs:


----------



## Sander

Cupcake it's ok you can post them here, we all like lines to obsess over :)

Sorry Rics - I know it's so super confusing but I had no signs of O until today and I was freaking out, but just give a little more time!

So I have a question for you guys. Yesterday I tested w an OPK and it was almost exactly the same color as the control line but my pee was really diluted. I waited a few hours and tried with darker pee, got the same result. Only ever so slightly lighter than control. Then much later that night it was back to negative, and again negative this afternoon. However I got EWCM for the first time this month today. Do you think yesterday's OPK's were positive and urine was too dilute and now they're negative? I can't post a photo because photobucket is being frustrating. 

Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## JessyG

Hi! I am still around just mostly lurking about these days. I can totally see lines on your tests cupcake so i am praying it your month. 

Good luck to everyone else!

Afm i am ok just been plodding along really. Dont feel too bad now, which always worries me. 2.5 weeks to wait until my scan aswell ugh! 

Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## ricschick

If it was the same colour as the control line I'd count that as positive! Xx

Yes cupcake we've managed every other day so far this week so hopefully all stocked up. Lol.


----------



## melewen

Sounds positive to me Sander. That's why they recommend testing multiple times a day!

AF got me yesterday ugh. A day early! Weirdly though it's SUPER heavy. Like way heavier than normal. I feel so strongly like I was prego this month so maybe it's like loosely possible I had a chemical without catching it on an HPT?! I don't know if I've ever had one before. I might just be nuts, haha. Have any of you had them before? What were your periods like?


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, sounds like my positive OPKs! I would mark it. 

Mel, so sorry about AF. I had a chemical. I tested positive at 13dpo, and got lines that didn't progresss for the next 6 days but got a positive digital. I didn't have a ton of symptoms like I did with DD and my AF afterwards was actually fairly light. It was horrible and heartbreaking.


----------



## melewen

Curious I can't imagine the devastation after getting those two lines. Ugh! I'm so sorry


----------



## SadakoS

I'm sorry melewen, af is the worst. Hoping she'll leave me in peace tomorrow!
Taken my second lot of soy isoflavones tonight, hoping they actually do something!


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies, I'm here- DH was away for work last week so I had the farmstead to myself. Busy!!!

AF showed yesterday for me. Boo. This was a short cycle- 26 days. Normal is 28 for me.

Cupcake, I hooe that line develops!

How are all the sticky beans doing?


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks Mel. It was 3 years ago this week so it's been on my mind a bit. 

Ugh, so sorry duster! That sucks.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry mele & duster that af came!! Sending lots of baby dust for this cycle!!! 

Anymore tests cupcake?? 

My opk still arnt getting darker they seem to be stuck at a certain darkness and have remained the same for days now! Ugh so frustrating!! I'm apparently in my fertile window so hopefully il catch it once it happens!! Cm has picked up again too now. 
I'm a bit concerned about something I've had like a ridge in my right boob for years which I got checked out a few years back and it was nothing but this ridge has now gotten quite a lot bigger?? I'm wondering if it's because my bodies gone through a lot of hormone changes maybe. But I've made an appointment for Wednesday so hopefully get a bit of reassurance then.


----------



## happycupcake

Rics, keep BDing and don't worry about the OPKs too much :)

Jessy, good to hear from you! Don't worry that you feel ok, that's a good thing, and probably means hormones are starting to settle a little more. I'm sure all is fine :)

Mel, I'm so sorry :hugs: it could have been, chemicals won't always be detected. I have had a few and my periods seemed to vary each time. There wasn't anything uniform to them, but they were different from my regular period. 

I updated my thread over in the test part of the forum. Will post a few here, my temps have increased since 5dpo steadily which is different for me. Usually up and down but this may be due to me temping vaginally this time instead
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9915.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_9917.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1









IMG_9919.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_9922.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_9927.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## happycupcake

Chart. I'm 9dpo today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9929.jpg
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ladders

Mel and duster I'm so sorry af got you, nothing worse than cd1 make sure you both get a big glass of wine tonight!

Rics it's a good idea to get anything like that checked out even if just to give you some peace of mind and know not to worry. Keep us informed hope all goes well. And fingers crossed your opk turns positive dpo!

Cupcake I see lines on them all!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Rics I don't know how I missed what you said! My mind was fuzzy. Agree with ladders, probably isn't anything to worry about but definitely get it checked out anyway to be on the safe side


----------



## citrusfruit

Mel and duster, so sorry about AF. Agree that CD1 and 2 actually, are the worst.

Rics I hate it when I notice stuff like that. It's probably nothing but things like that really play with my anxiety. Hope you get reassurance from your appointment.


----------



## ladders

Ok just been to the toilet and there was brown stained mucus, wiped more and I'm getting pink blood. I'm freaking out now as this is how my misscarriage started


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh no ladders, that is so worrying. Try to keep calm for tonight and call your gp in the morning? I'm not sure how many weeks you have till your scan but they might bring it forward?


----------



## curiousowl

ladders, I'm sorry, I know how scary that must be. Just try to remember that lots of people have some bleeding during pregnancy and that everything is fine and that your history doesn't mean this is more likely bad. Can you call your dr?


----------



## Sander

Sounds so scary ladders! I'm sure everything is fine, lots of people bleed during early pregnancy, hopefully your doctor can give you some reassurance!!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders if you call them tomorrow they will book you in for a scan. It probably isn't anything to worry about, loads of women get spotting and bleeding at varying degrees early on and frequently there isn't any explanation. I had some form of spotting and bleeding with all of ours. And with our youngest son I had a lot of pain as well. 
If you have had sex or checked your cervix recently it could be from that as your cervix may be more sensitive and prone to bleeding from irritation


----------



## JessyG

Call your gp or midwife this morning ladders they should see you. I hope its nothing, in fact i am sure it is nothing but i also know how worrying it can be. 

Have you dtd recently as that can cause irritation too. 

Thinking of you!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, how are you today? I hope you are ok and have got an appointment for a scan. Keep positive :hugs:


----------



## ladders

Had a bad bleed this morning so been to urgent care and they referred me to the early pregnancy unit but they won't scan me till Friday. Can't wait that long so if booked a private scan today at 5pm. Don't think it's going to be good news, it's just not fair why does this always happen to me


----------



## JessyG

They wont scan you until Friday! Why the fuck not. Ridiculous. Glad you can get a private scan at least.

I know it wont really reassure you but i have actually heard of quite a few people who bleed alot and everything is fine. Are you cramping at all?


----------



## Missy1234

Hello everyone is it ok to join the conversation?


----------



## happycupcake

Omg Ladders I can't believe they won't scan you until Friday! Thank God you have been able to book a private scan for today. I'm praying it goes well, you are in my thoughts and I have everything crossed this is just one of those things that means nothing. I know people who have had horrendous bleeds and been ok so fingers crossed for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Oh ladders I'm so sorry this is happening i have everything crossed that all is ok!! 
And how awful there willing to let you wait til Friday!! Ridiculous ð¡

Welcome missy. X


----------



## happycupcake

I'm so cross for Ladders, Rics. So so so cross. I can't believe that blasÃ© attitude! It's so incredibly stressful when this kind of thing happens I think they should make exceptions. They did here when I had bleeds, but maybe things have changed since as this was a few years ago.

Missy, sorry I missed your post before. Welcome


----------



## curiousowl

I have everything crossed for you today ladders! So many hugs. I'm sorry they're ridiculous and wouldn't see you sooner. Way to add more stress to an already stressful situation.


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome Missy. Feel free to tell us a bit about yourself!


----------



## ladders

I think that because they pretty much ruled out an ectopic because im not in pain thar they arent bothered. The Dr was so nice and he tried the Epu lady on the phone just wasn't having it. Just last time I had a mc I spent days going from thinking it was fine as bleeding stopped to thinking the worse as next toilet blood again. I just can't go through that again. Im.7 weeks 4 days and o know for sure because of temping and opk so I should see a heartbeat if baby is ok shouldn't I? Just feel like curling up in a ball, Called in sick at work today i just can't fave anything till I know


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, yes. If baby is ok, you will see a heartbeat if you are definite on dates. The earliest you can usually see a hb is around 6 weeks. Praying things are fine for you


----------



## ricschick

Oh ladders I really feel for you I no how hard it is sitting there not knowing what's happening and there's nothing you can do about it. I just hope and pray that bubba is tucked up tight. I no when I went to the epu that they said bleeding is very common!! Xx


----------



## curiousowl

Definitely ladders, if things are ok you will for sure see a baby and a hb.


----------



## JessyG

I had a scan at 7w3d and we saw the heartbeat so yes id say you should see one and i absolutely think you will! I have literally everything crossed for you.


----------



## Missy1234

curiousowl said:


> Welcome Missy. Feel free to tell us a bit about yourself!

Hello everyone. Im 30 ttc #2 we are now in the 16th cycle. After this cycle of we haven't conceived il probably be going back on birth control and it's wearing me down quite bad.

I haven't read the previous threads so I'm sorry if it seems like I have asked to join at a bad time? Whatever is happening though Ladders my thoughts are with you x


----------



## SadakoS

Hi Missy, have you been to see anyone about it taking longer than normal to concieve?

Everything crossed here for you Ladders xxx


----------



## happycupcake

Hope you are ok and everything went well, Ladders :hugs:


----------



## JessyG

Thinking of you ladders, hope everything went well.


----------



## curiousowl

Checking in on you ladders <3


----------



## ladders

Thank you ladies.
Been for the scan she couldn't see anything on abdominal and said she was sorry there's nothing there. Asked me if I wanted an internal scan, wasn't going to be then decided to. She then found a baby with a heartbeat but only measuring 6 weeks and I should be 7 weeks 3 days. So not sure if going to be ok or not but have some hope at the minute. Have to rest and have my scan at the Epu Friday afternoon. Not sure what to think it's just so small and I know my dates are correct


----------



## curiousowl

Big hugs ladders :hugs: I'm so sorry you're in limbo but a hb is great news. I have definitely seen cases where the baby caught up. I wish I could tell you that for sure it would all be fine but instead I'll just say that today you're pregnant and you love your baby and to keep thinking about that.


----------



## meek0104

Ladders, Im so sorry about everything you are going through. I hope that all is well and your next scan is a good one! 

I had an early bleed with my daughter, bright red with a clot and everything, rushed to my clinic and was reassured that all was well by seeing my baby with a strong heartbeat at about 6 weeks. I will def be praying for you.

I'm at CD1, so hopefully I can start meds this cycle. DH doesnt really enjoy timed intercourse...trying to figure out a way to make that work. Currently waiting for the fertility clinic to call me back with a plan...


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh ladders I'm so sorry to log on to read all this. I too am cross that they didn't book you till Friday but at least you get another look and won't be in limbo for too long. A heartbeat sounds like good news. I think sometimes you can tell a lot from the medical professionals. Did they seem hopeful?

Welcome missy.


----------



## JessyG

Thats great they found baby with a heartbeat. Hold onto that until friday. I have heard lots of people be a few days week out at this early stage. Have you had any further bleeding or any cramps? I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## ricschick

You poor thing being in such limbo! But very hopeful that they found a heartbeat! I too have heard of lots of women being a few days behind and catching up. Did they tell you the reason for the bleed? Xx


----------



## Daisies11

Sorry to hear what you're going through ladders. Hopefully Friday gets here nice and quickly and you get some answers at your scan. I'll be hoping to hear that all is good, a heartbeat is reassuring, so like others have said, focus on that until Friday. Will you stay off work this week?

Welcome missy.


----------



## Sander

Ladders that is so stressful but I'm SO happy they found a HB!! That's such positive news. Take it easy until Friday, but just remember the LO is ok in there :)

I actually have been avoiding asking questions because I'm feeling like my questions aren't important with what ladders is going through :( But Ive been surfing the web all morning and you guys really give the best answers I can find. I took my BBT this morning and was disappointed it was 97.7 (same as yesterday), but I took it literally 2 seconds later and got 98.0 (then I took a bunch more times in a row and got a bunch of different temps). I know I shouldn't take it more than once but I couldn't help but see 98.0 would be a rise indicating O which should have happened approx 2 days ago based on OPK? I just am wondering which to chart, it was no joke 5 seconds later without moving around or anything, and I'm wondering if I just got a better position under my tongue which is why I could get the higher temp. You'll see I charted the higher one because I'm hopeful but I don't want to screw things up. :(


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, my advice will always be, take it once and chart that temp, no matter what. Frustratingly, it's definitely possible to get a positive OPK and not O, or to O a few days later. I'm crossing my fingers you O'd and you have to go with your gut but try to only temp once!


----------



## Sander

Thanks Curious, I know I should only test once but it's hard to do! Also I actually think my thermometer is off kilter. To test it I checked a bunch of times in a row this afternoon and got 97.7, then 97.3, then 97.5 - and all within 60 seconds. So I think it might be busted :/


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Please if you can, remember and take comfort in the knowledge that at this early stage it's easy for sonographers to be off with measurements and for baby to be a little smaller and then catch up by the usual twelve week scan so please don't lose hope. They have seen a heartbeat which is absolutely fabulous news, so let's hope and pray that this little one does just fine and is just being naughty giving you a scare at the moment! I'm so glad you saw a heartbeat. That's amazing. And isn't unusual to have to do an internal scan to see them at this stage so don't worry about that :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Thanks Curious, I know I should only test once but it's hard to do! Also I actually think my thermometer is off kilter. To test it I checked a bunch of times in a row this afternoon and got 97.7, then 97.3, then 97.5 - and all within 60 seconds. So I think it might be busted :/

I have a Moby thermometer from Amazon and love it if that helps at all.


----------



## happycupcake

Sander different points under your tongue will give you different readings so as annoying as it is, stick with the first temp and try to stick to the same place under your tongue each day.
You could always try temping vaginally if there's a next cycle. Hopefully there won't be, but if there is then personally I have found it easier because there's less chance of it being incorrect or affected by things like having an open mouth in your sleep


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Sander different points under your tongue will give you different readings so as annoying as it is, stick with the first temp and try to stick to the same place under your tongue each day.
> You could always try temping vaginally if there's a next cycle. Hopefully there won't be, but if there is then personally I have found it easier because there's less chance of it being incorrect or affected by things like having an open mouth in your sleep

Yes, this. I literally stick the thermometer in the same amount every morning, based on a ridge on the thermometer, take it, turn it off and go back to sleep. So easy. No fiddling about with making sure it's in the same spot in my mouth or having my lips closed the same amount, etc.


----------



## Missy1234

curiousowl said:


> happycupcake said:
> 
> 
> Sander different points under your tongue will give you different readings so as annoying as it is, stick with the first temp and try to stick to the same place under your tongue each day.
> You could always try temping vaginally if there's a next cycle. Hopefully there won't be, but if there is then personally I have found it easier because there's less chance of it being incorrect or affected by things like having an open mouth in your sleep
> 
> Yes, this. I literally stick the thermometer in the same amount every morning, based on a ridge on the thermometer, take it, turn it off and go back to sleep. So easy. No fiddling about with making sure it's in the same spot in my mouth or having my lips closed the same amount, etc.Click to expand...

Stick with the first temp that way in your head you know it was right. I've heard vaginally is a lot more accurate I just didn't want to do it half asleep in case I put it in the wrong hole ðð

Ladders sometimes the baby is small regardless of dates but can have a growth spurt don't lose hope. Fact is there a live baby and that's wonderful news!

I've had bloods done and I'm waiting for an ultrasound for me. I'm now either 9 or 10dpo and I did a test the other day even though it was way too early and thought I saw something. I've got some internet cheapies coming today so il take one tonight if I can


----------



## ladders

Thanks ladies really appreciate your support. Had some more blood after a bm this morning which is upsetting because nothing overnight. Just so worried that it's so small I'll post my chart dontou think there is any chance I ovulated later than I thought?


----------



## ladders

My chart
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170628-082811.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Missy1234

ladders said:


> My chart

There's definitly a chance it could be wrong. Even though BBt is fairly accurate it isn't always our bodies do some weird things. 
What have the docs actually said? Are they concerned at all?


----------



## curiousowl

I'm sorry about more blood ladders. Your chart looks pretty accurate, but could definitely be off a few days. And then add that to an early ultrasound inaccuracy and that could be it.


----------



## citrusfruit

Got everything crossed for you ladders. I would say that looks pretty likely to be your o date but like someone else says right now you have a bean with a heartbeat so that has to be good news. I hope it's caught up a few days by Friday and you get some reassurance.


----------



## citrusfruit

Ladders how has your day been?


----------



## ricschick

Ladders been thinking of you today. I hope you've been taking it easy and have had no more bleeding xx


----------



## ricschick

New opks came! Still negative tho at the mo! Hopefully they will turn positive tomorrow!!


----------



## ladders

Had nothing all morning bleeding wise but period pains then an hour ago started bleeding quite heavy red. Just seems so cruel to have seen a heartbeat yesterday for then this to happen. Don't know what I did to deserve this again


----------



## ricschick

Oh ladders I'm so heartbroken for you that your going through such worry. I really hope the bleeding is due so something else!! Xxxxx


----------



## curiousowl

ladders, I'm still hoping so hard it's something like a subchorionic hematoma. But if this is the end it's nothing you did. So many hugs.


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh ladders so sorry to read this update. Like others I am still hoping there's another reason. But just want to agree as well - absolutely nothing you have done. It happens, unfortunately, for absolutely no rhyme or reason. Still keeping everything crossed for the best.


----------



## JessyG

Ladders i am so sorry to read this. Have you called EPU? I am still hoping its a SCH or at worst unexplained bleeding and baby is growing fine!


----------



## ladders

Just passed the baby, it's all over


----------



## Sander

Oh ladders I'm so, so, so, sorry. We're all here for you, big big hugs from me and everyone else


----------



## curiousowl

Oh ladders, I'm crying for you. I am so very sorry. We're here for you.


----------



## JessyG

I am so sorry ladders. Here for you always xxx


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm so sorry I've missed so much. 
Ladders I'm literally crying for you. I'm so so sorry this has happened. I've been there so I know how hard you can be on yourself. I just want to tell you that it's not your fault. Sometimes these things happen, as awful as they are, it's not your fault. Please take care of yourself. I'm sending you so much love and hugs.


----------



## happycupcake

Oh Ladders. I'm so very sorry :( this isn't your fault, usually there isn't any real explanation for this, but there isn't any way this is your fault. Please be kind to yourself :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## citrusfruit

It's good that there are some ladies here that have been through what you are going through, I hope you can get some support from them. We are a family here and we are all hurting for you ladders. I'm so so sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## Missy1234

Ladders I'm so so sorry to hear that. Nothing anyone says will make you feel better and you will hate your body for letting you down. I've had 2 losses and they are the worst thing. Just rest that's all I can say your body is going through enough


----------



## Daisies11

I'm so sorry ladders. Life can be so cruel. Look after yourself. Sending hugs and thinking of you


----------



## ricschick

Ladders I am gutted to read this! I'm so sorry I no how hard it is and so very disappointing. Take care of yourself xxxxxxxx


----------



## annio84

Ladders I'm so devastated to log on and read this. I know there is nothing I can say that will change the way you feel about this but it's not anything that you did. We're all here for you if you need us.


----------



## meek0104

Ladders, I am so sorry to come back to this thread and read your post. I really do hope you take care of yourself, allow yourself to feel and grieve. As the other ladies stated, it is not your fault. I do hope that you find comfort in your sisters here at BNB and take whatever time you need to heal.


----------



## ladders

Thank you ladies, I'm absolutely heartbroken to see it just laying there was horrific, I just don't understand how could have a heartbeat then 24hours later just fall out. I can't stop thinking what if there was twins and that one failed but there's still the heartbeat one in there, I know that's stupid but iv had no bleeding since and my cervix closed again. I don't know why I'm not getting more blood iv not even had a normal period amount. I need to scan tomorrow so I can get closure because I thinking of all stupid reasons how I could still be pregnant


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I don't think it's stupid of you to hope that there's still a baby in there. I honestly would be thinking the same thing if it happened to me and I all of the sudden stopped bleeding after the baby passed. It's very well possible that you're right and there was 2 in there. I'm hoping this is the case for you even though losing one is horrible, I still hope there's another in there and is healthy. If this isn't the case and you aren't pregnant anymore we are all here for you if you feel the need to vent. I'm so sorry your having to go through this and I'm hoping that you're right. â¤â¤â¤


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, what you are thinking and feeling now are what anyone would think and feel, I know I did when I lost my LO at 8 weeks. I didn't see anything because I was too scared to even look, but I still had a scan after which confirmed I had had a complete miscarriage. I had held onto hope that perhaps it was a freakishly heavy bleed and he or she was still somehow ok. And I was so angry when it was confirmed they had gone. 
What you are thinking is actually perfectly reasonable because things like that do happen. I hope in your case it is something like this, but if it isn't then everyone here is here to support you through this. I know that can't fix things and make it ok, but if you want to shout, scream, talk or anything then we are all here to listen to you and try to comfort you :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Ladders I can't imagine what that must have been like, i completely understand why you would think that! It seems to of happened all very quickly ! I hope you get the answers you need tomorrow to help you move through this. Xxxx


----------



## curiousowl

Ladders, what time is your appointment today?


----------



## curiousowl

My midwife prescribed progesterone pills for me this morning. Crossing my fingers it gives me a real shot this cycle.


----------



## ladders

Had the scan and everything gone. I have some bad cramps now but they said lining thin so pretty much all done so should all settle down now. I may be silent for a while but I'll still be checking in and I'll be back with you ladies ttc shortly. I bought a plant today and buried baby underneath so I can remember just felt too important to be thrown or flushed away

Please keep talking anout where you are and how your doing etc. we are all here for the same thing to get that baby in our arms


----------



## curiousowl

Big hugs ladders. All the love to you. Take the time you need and we'll be here whenever you're ready to come back.


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I'm so sorry, Ladders. I agree with Curious. Take the time you need to grieve and take care of yourself. We'll all be here for you when your ready to come back â¤


----------



## JessyG

I am so sorry Ladders. Please do let yourself heal and take the time you need. We are always here.


----------



## Sander

Ladders I'm glad you were able to have a burial. Take all the time you need to heal - and if you need to talk we're here for you!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I think what you did today was beautiful and took so much strength. This little one is precious and will always be, they will always be alive in your heart and memory. You won't ever forget them, and to a degree you will always feel some grief because how could you not? But although right now it's like a tidal wave hitting you each time, at some point in your future, not too far away, you will feel those waves start to calm. You have the strength in you to get through this devastating loss. I don't believe in 'getting over' a loss, but I do know that you will once again be happy, and you will, at some point soon, be bringing home a beautiful little baby.
I'm so sorry this little one had to leave so soon, but they will always be there comforting you as you live your life because they love you as much as you love them, and you deserve happiness


----------



## Sander

Curious - I'm glad to hear you've started with progesterone. What CD are you?

I finally got a positive OPK guys, it took until CD 24. I also had a temp dip today of about 0.3 degrees F. (Although I did have a few drinks last night so that could definitely have contributed) Hopefully though it means O is happening! We've been BD'ing every 2 days since CD14 so are starting to get tired haha


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Curious - I'm glad to hear you've started with progesterone. What CD are you?
> 
> I finally got a positive OPK guys, it took until CD 24. I also had a temp dip today of about 0.3 degrees F. (Although I did have a few drinks last night so that could definitely have contributed) Hopefully though it means O is happening! We've been BD'ing every 2 days since CD14 so are starting to get tired haha

Currently CD14. I'm about to go take another OPK (started this morning) but I am likely still 4 or 5 days from O. I'll start the progesterone once I confirm O.

Glad you're close to O! Late O is rough.


----------



## Sander

How was your OPK Curious?

I know, but it totally explains my cycles aren't super regular - as long as I actually O I'm happy!!

I have a relative that got pregnant and is due in October. I'm having major jealousy problems even though she's a pretty distant relative. We follow each other on instagram and I'm so tired of the baby bump and nursery pictures. Every time I see my dad he's like oh did you hear she's pregnant? They're having a girl! You guys shouldn't hurry up and give me a grandbaby. I'm like we're trying!! It's so frustrating how some people just seem to expect it'll happen instantly. We've barely told anyone we're TTC but the people we have told are a real pain in the a**


----------



## happycupcake

After having clear positives from 7-10dpo, they turned fainter and fainter and today are completely negative. Temps have dipped, due af today so am waiting for it to arrive. Doesn't feel too far away. I've been extremely stressed out the previous few days, so it isn't surprising to me it's happened again. 
However, I'm going to take the fact this time we saw a positive FRER as a good sign that things seem to be progressing a little further each time, so perhaps next cycle will be more positive. 
I hope everyone else is ok


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> How was your OPK Curious?
> 
> I know, but it totally explains my cycles aren't super regular - as long as I actually O I'm happy!!
> 
> I have a relative that got pregnant and is due in October. I'm having major jealousy problems even though she's a pretty distant relative. We follow each other on instagram and I'm so tired of the baby bump and nursery pictures. Every time I see my dad he's like oh did you hear she's pregnant? They're having a girl! You guys shouldn't hurry up and give me a grandbaby. I'm like we're trying!! It's so frustrating how some people just seem to expect it'll happen instantly. We've barely told anyone we're TTC but the people we have told are a real pain in the a**

Super negative. I'm taking another one right now.


----------



## curiousowl

My chart is freaking me out a little. It almost looks like I O'd. That would be unheard of for me but it does happen I guess. At least we have 1 well timed BD if that's the case. I guess tomorrow's temp will tell. It will either be higher or lower. I've definitely had some earlier high temps in previous cycles before O around CD19. I will definitely pick up my progesterone today, just in case.


----------



## ricschick

Bless you ladders!! ððð

Cupcake oh no I was so hopeful for you this cycle!!! Sorry Hun. Xxx

Sanders I too ov late!! It's so Annoying and long! Lol but I'm glad you have ov in the end!!! 

I'm not sure if I've ovulated or am about too still haven't gotten a clear positive on an opk but I'm using new ones which arnt as sensitive but I've had a lot of ewcm yesterday and am crampy so I'm not sure. My mmc seems to have lengthened my cycle ð¡ By about 5 days which is bloody annoying as it was long enough to begin with!


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry Rics, that's so frustrating. 

Sorry this cycle didn't work out cupcake :(

Sander, other people's pregnancies can be hard. I'm definitely feeling it right now too. And people don't get it at all when it comes to TTC.


----------



## SadakoS

Ladders, I'm so heartbroken for you. I hope you are doing ok. 
Cupcake, gutted for you too, was sure this was your month. 

I'm cd10 at the mo, took soy iso days 3-7. Having ewcm today but negative opk. I usually O late, recently it's been between cd24 and cd34. Hoping it's going to be earlier this time!


----------



## ricschick

How would you guys interpret these instructions? X


----------



## curiousowl

Rics, I've never seen an OPK that didn't have to have a test line as dark or darker than the control for it to be positive. That seems super confusing to me. I guess I'd still call it negative?


----------



## Sander

Rics where on earth did you buy those? That seems like the most confusing OPK ever haha. I dunno it looks negative but the instructions are weird so who knows. But if we both O late maybe we can be TWW buddies :)

Sorry cupcake, how disappointing. I was following your thread in the pregnancy test section. Hopefully next cycle will be positive and stay that way!!

Curious your temps do look like you might have O'd. Although you need 3 high temps to confirm on FF right? So you should know more tomorrow. 

I got my temp spike this morning so I'm pretty sure O happened! This means my cycle will be 39 days this month - soooo long. I heard O'ing late is bad for getting pregnant - something about the uterine lining being too old to implant. Has anyone else heard that or is it just your LP length that's important?


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, yes, if tomorrow is as high or higher I think it will give me crosshairs. But I'm assuming it will be lower. I don't think I've O'd yet. 

I haven't heard that about getting pregnant, just that it's harder because you get less chances to try. When we were TTC DD I got pregnant on CD32, had a CP, then 2 cycles later O'd on CD28 and had DD!


----------



## ricschick

I've always had irregular long cycles and I have 5 children so that wasn't true for me!! X


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh no cupcake I really thought this would be the month. How strange that this Kees happening. I think I would be tempted to wait for AF next cycle.

Rics really not sure about that test! Hope you get some answers soon.

Ladders I know you probably aren't reading but I hope you are coping alright and that you come back and join us eventually.

Hi to everyone I've missed...


----------



## curiousowl

Much lower temp so whew! I was a little crazy about it this morning. First I woke up at 4:30, probably because I was worried about what my temp would be, I laid there for a couple minutes trying to fall back asleep before I gave up and took my temp. I thought it might be high because I'd been awake for a bit but it's the one on my chart so super low! Then when I woke up at 7am, I took it again, just to be sure that my other temp wasn't low just because it was so early, even though it hadn't been that much consistent sleep. And it still wasn't as high as yesterday. So I'm relieved. And I peed on an O double check test, with my OPK this morning. Both negative, so I'm relieved!


----------



## curiousowl

Although, I just tried putting my second temp into FF and it gave me crosshairs. Grrr. I am 100% sure I am not 3dpo so I will ignore that and keep on.


----------



## ricschick

I think I take yesterday as ovulation day as it was cd25 I also had very light pink spotting while having a few strong cramps and those tests arnt as sensitive as the ic I normally use so I'm putting all that together and coming up with ovulation. Lol. But il test each day to be sure.


----------



## curiousowl

Gah!!! I'm in the airport, about to get on a 6 hour flight with DH and DD. I took an OPK and it was super positive! This morning was super negative. Noooo! I wanted to hit a day or 2 before this time and we can't BD until we get to my parent's house and then we will be super exhausted, etc. If I O tomorrow it will be 2 days earlier than normal. My body is the worst! I'm hoping that since my pee now was super, super dark that it's not quite as positive as it would be otherwise and maybe will still be positive in the morning and I'll O the day after tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sander

Could someone do me a big favour and take a look at my chart? My temp dipped a little today and I don't know why. Honestly it feels like I've O'd because I'm feeling uck like I usually do during LP. Played around with temps and if I get 98.1 or higher tomorrow FF will give me crosshairs with O date CD25 - has anyone else seen a dip on 2DPO?


----------



## curiousowl

That's a pretty small dip Sander, I wouldn't be worried at all. I think you O'd!


----------



## Sander

Gah Curious sounds like bad timing! Oh well at least DH isn't out of town or something so hopefully you can squeeze in some BD! But good you got the pos OPK so you know those temps were a little wacky. Thanks for the reassurance on my chart - am also hoping it's nothing!

Rics if you O'd CD25 we'd be exactly the same this cycle - when would you plan on testing? I made DH hide the tests from me until af is due July 14 (aka forever from now)


----------



## dustergrl

Welcome missy!

Ladders, I'm so sorry for your loss. I am heartbroken for you. I am sure this isn't easy; I hope you find some comfort in knowing there is nothing you could have done differently. We are here for you. :hugs:

Yay + opk Sander!

Gah curious what awful timing! Fx it still works out for you. If not, have you bd earlier?

I'm here but busy. cd9 today. DH wants to dtd tonight so hopefully if I o early, we will catch the egg this time.


----------



## curiousowl

I know! Worst timing ever. Sadly no earlier BD that would be in range. Sigh. Trust my body to O earlier than I have the entire last year.


----------



## ricschick

Curious hopefully you'll have a longer surge maybe so by tomorrow it will still be fine plus you could take another 48hours to ovulate xx


----------



## curiousowl

Just did another OPK, the test line came up before the control so hopefully that's a good sign! Like surge is still going up. We will do a quick BD then crash. Sooooo tired. It's 2:30am at home.


----------



## ricschick

Great news curious!!


----------



## curiousowl

I just took another OPK and it was dark but definitely not positive so I'm guessing O will be today. That fits with my normal pattern. Boo. I'm feeling not great about this cycle if we hit the same timing as the last 2 that didn't work out. Maybe the progesterone will make a difference? Blah.


----------



## curiousowl

Also, I checked FF and I haven't O'd before CD18 since last August!


----------



## ricschick

You dtd at the right time so there is a good chance!!! Fx.


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake how are you has af come yet? 

I have been so crampy and sore today so fx I've ovulated and we've done enough!


----------



## curiousowl

Ow. I am so bloated and in so much pain tonight. I'm positive I'm Oing tonight.


----------



## happycupcake

CD1 here for me now


----------



## SadakoS

Glad you're not in limbo anymore Cupcake. Ano glad O have happening Owl, I'll bet that BD was well timed!

AFM I've had a noticeable temp dip this morning. I've got a bit of a cold but I would have thought maybe that would have put my temp up a bit?
I've only charted last month to compare but I did have a dip about 3 day before O in that case. Hopefully that might happen again and the soy has worked to bring my O forward!

I think I might have uploaded an attachment of the opk I just took which looks promising to develop!
 



Attached Files:







1499165084410894605394.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## curiousowl

Damn, so sorry cupcake. Truly sorry. 

Sadako, that looks like a good start!

Afm, I O'd. Just gotta wait for FF to confirm. We'll BD once more tonight to make sure we're good. So -1, 0, and +1. Not the timing I was hoping for but maybe the progesterone will make a difference.


----------



## happycupcake

Totally off topic but our five year old has had a temperature since yesterday, only other thing happening with him is constipation (he suffers with chronic constipation so this in itself isn't unusual), could they be related? He doesn't have any other symptoms and is his usual self *touch wood*


----------



## ricschick

Sorry af came cupcake!!! Maybe he has something viral? Sore throat or anything? 

I have finally gotten a positive opk!!!! Yay cd31!!!!! So if I'm not successful this cycle I'm not using epo! I was so crampy yesterday so might have gotten a + yesterday but couldn't test other than in the morning when it was almost positive because school called me as my son had cut his head open! ð± And needed 6 stitches ð³ And am very crampy this morning. We've managed to dtd on Thursday, Friday, Sunday and Tuesday do you think I've covered it? X


----------



## ricschick

Funny I just texted dh that we have a positive opk and he replied does that mean we have to do it again? Lol followed by lots of funny emojis ðð


----------



## happycupcake

Rics, thanks. There aren't any other symptoms, it's bizarre. I hope no other symptoms pop up of course! He has had what we believe to have been hayfever recently as his nose is constantly blocked, but that's it. His temp is a little lower than yesterday's, yesterday it was up at 39 but today the highest it's been so far *touch wood* has been 38.2. We keep giving Calpol, so hopefully whatever it is disappears quickly. He's absolutely fine in himself, laughing and playing. He won't eat, but he doesn't tend to when he's constipated so not surprised there. We have also given him some lactulose to help his constipation. If his temp isn't normal by tomorrow then I think we will have to take him to the doctor just to be on the safe side.

I'm sorry about your son! We had that with one of ours a while ago, hugely cut his head right open it was awful! But thankfully they managed to glue it. I hope he's ok, poor thing <3


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry for the kid drama ladies. Cupcake, I always heard a fever with no other symptoms is probably viral. I wouldn't think the constipation is related if it's normal for him.


----------



## curiousowl

Yay for a positive OPK Rics! Your timing sounds great. I'm jealous ;)


----------



## ricschick

Managed to get one in tonight too! &#128521;


----------



## ladders

Hi ladies hope you are all ok. Sorry af got you again cupcake I saw you had some more of those horrible lines so I hope your ok, must be so frustrating/upsetting for you.

I'm still getting a really strong positive and it's starting to get me down. I just want to be able to move on, not necessarily try again yet but know we could if we choose. Still getting lines darker than control line just feels like another slap in the face. With my first misscarriage I had a negative hpt 8 days after starting bleeding. I'm 10 days with this one and no sign of it lightening


----------



## ricschick

Ladders I no how frustrating it can be to still see a positive, but give it time it will turn negative, you can be amazed how quickly it can drop. Just take this time to concentrate on you! Xxx


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks Ladders. I'm ok, I take it as a positive that I know we can conceive, I just need to figure out why they don't stick. 

I hope you're doing ok. It must be frustrating still seeing those positives. I hope they fade soon for you, so you can move on from this more so and can move onto ttc once you're both ready to


----------



## SadakoS

Proper really owie cramps today but no positive opk yesterday. I've not tested today as been at work since 7am!


----------



## curiousowl

I'm sorry ladders. That must be really hard. Did they say how long it might be?


----------



## curiousowl

FF confirmed O this morning so I will be starting progesterone tonight. Fingers crossed it helps!


----------



## Daisies11

Sorry to hear af got you cupcake, like you say though, there's definite positivity to take from this month and hopefully next cycle will bring you a sticky one!

Ladders so sorry to hear you're still getting positives, it must be so frustrating and hard. I agree with Rics though, bodies are complicated things and I'm sure the levels could just drop all of a sudden. Like you say, once you get a negative you have the ability to decide when you're ready to try again rather than the limbo of still getting the positive tests.

Sounds like you bd plenty at the right time Rics. Is it tww now? 

Fingers crossed if you get to test later sadako it might be a positive if you're getting cramps and then let the bd begin!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## SadakoS

Yeah I'll test asap. Actually BD last night because I was desperate for it so maybe that was mother nature helping out :haha:


----------



## SadakoS

Still no positive opk. In fact weaker than the last couple of days??


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> Still no positive opk. In fact weaker than the last couple of days??

It is normal for them to up and down.


----------



## ricschick

Yes daisies in the tww!! Finally lol. X


----------



## SadakoS

curiousowl said:


> SadakoS said:
> 
> 
> Still no positive opk. In fact weaker than the last couple of days??
> 
> It is normal for them to up and down.Click to expand...

No not really tbh, and it's much much earlier than I usually O. I took soy this month though so it could just be that causing chaos. Cramps were just like before O last month though. I'm temping anyway so all will become clear soon I suppose :)


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SadakoS said:
> 
> 
> Still no positive opk. In fact weaker than the last couple of days??
> 
> It is normal for them to up and down.Click to expand...
> 
> No not really tbh, and it's much much earlier than I usually O. I took soy this month though so it could just be that causing chaos. Cramps were just like before O last month though. I'm temping anyway so all will become clear soon I suppose :)Click to expand...

Sorry, what I meant was, I've definitely had OPKs get darker and then lighter before they actually turn positive so it might still be coming! :) Yeah, temping should clear it up.


----------



## SadakoS

They've been quite odd the last few days, my opks. About half way dark in the afternoon then lighter in the evening. 
Ah well, I'm not supposed to be ttc this month anyway so I'll just see what happens :haha:


----------



## Sander

Question for the more experienced charters - my temps have been flat the entire post-O, save for a dip 2DPO and a 0.1 rise yesterday. It's been 98.0 pretty much every single day for the whole week. Is this a good or bad thing? I know it's not a BBT thermometer, (and it's working correctly), but I'm not concerned about tiny variations since other charts show rises and dips of much more than 0.1F

I've heard it can mean steady hormones and be a good thing, but does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Daisies11

ricschick said:


> Yes daisies in the tww!! Finally lol. X

Yey! Hope it goes by quickly and ends in a bfp!


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Question for the more experienced charters - my temps have been flat the entire post-O, save for a dip 2DPO and a 0.1 rise yesterday. It's been 98.0 pretty much every single day for the whole week. Is this a good or bad thing? I know it's not a BBT thermometer, (and it's working correctly), but I'm not concerned about tiny variations since other charts show rises and dips of much more than 0.1F
> 
> I've heard it can mean steady hormones and be a good thing, but does anyone have experience with this?

I think it looks just fine! Steady can totally be good.


----------



## dustergrl

Ladders, sorry things are taking so long to get back to normal for you. Take the time you need; it was good to hear from you.


Yay ladies in the tww- I'm right there with you! Pos opk yesterday, dtd last night. Perfect timing for our 5 year wedding anniversary!


----------



## ricschick

Woohoo duster! Me too! X


----------



## curiousowl

I'm 5dpo. I think these progesterone supplements are making me pee all the time.


----------



## SadakoS

I hope the progesterone works for you! Is it tablets or pessaries?

Help, can someone look at my chart please? I had a temp spike this morning so FF has put dotted crosshairs in for a few days ago making me 4dpo??
I'm doing several opk a day and never had a surge yet, but even yesterday I had a very definite line - is that normal after ovulation?
I temp vaginally, but I talked to my husband before I took my temp as he was awake and it's my birthday. Can that make a difference temping vaginally? I didn't get up or even sit up, just asked him to feed the noisy cats! I also had 2 bottles of cider in the evening yesterday but hadn't drunk for a bit before bed. 
I suppose it'll become more clear tomorrow once I've taken my temp but it just really shocked me this morning!


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> I hope the progesterone works for you! Is it tablets or pessaries?
> 
> Help, can someone look at my chart please? I had a temp spike this morning so FF has put dotted crosshairs in for a few days ago making me 4dpo??
> I'm doing several opk a day and never had a surge yet, but even yesterday I had a very definite line - is that normal after ovulation?
> I temp vaginally, but I talked to my husband before I took my temp as he was awake and it's my birthday. Can that make a difference temping vaginally? I didn't get up or even sit up, just asked him to feed the noisy cats! I also had 2 bottles of cider in the evening yesterday but hadn't drunk for a bit before bed.
> I suppose it'll become more clear tomorrow once I've taken my temp but it just really shocked me this morning!

It's suppositories.

I don't really think you O'd. Talking before you take your temp or alcohol the night before could definitely be it. Some people might have no problems with it but others could be affected and you don't really know until it happens. I hope tomorrow makes it clear.


----------



## SadakoS

I actually hope I didn't, I'm going up to Scotland tomorrow to my mums and have a night out planned with my old schol friends which I've been really looking forward to. 
Also since I took soy isoflavones this month it could just be them making everything wacky. 
Will just see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## SadakoS

My friend who's having ivf has to have pessaries and she said she much prefers suppositories as the pessaries just come out in slimy clumps during the day ew!


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> My friend who's having ivf has to have pessaries and she said she much prefers suppositories as the pessaries just come out in slimy clumps during the day ew!

These kinda do that but at least not quite that bad. They're gross but fingers crossed they help!

I wouldn't worry too much about drinking during the TWW. It's pretty safe!


----------



## SadakoS

Today I've gotten this opk which is one of the strongest I've had this cycle. I only did one opk very early in the day yesterday which was much weaker than that, but I suppose it could have gotten stronger and I missed it and today's is the tail end of that. That could account for the temp spike today. Ewcm seems to be gone anyway but I seem to have lots of stretchy/ opaque/snotty stuff :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20170709_141837.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fl00b

TTC number 2, we have a 5 year old &#128522; I'm 23 x


----------



## Sander

Sorry guys don't know much about progesterone supplements :/

Sadako hopefully this means you will O soon!!

Welcome Floob :)

9dpo today and had another temp spike. If it stays up that would make my chart triphastic which is exciting!! In other news though I'm feeling a real lack of symptoms - but last month I had every symptom in the book and wasn't pg so maybe it's a good thing


----------



## SadakoS

I had literally no symptoms when I had my lg, my cycles have always been a bit funny so I actually thought I maybe hadn't ovulated then I got a BFP!


----------



## curiousowl

Ohhh, that looks exciting Sander! Fx. 

Welcome Floob!


----------



## ricschick

Welcome fl00b!!!


----------



## Daisies11

Sander I had basically no symptoms the month I got my bfp and totally thought I had zero chance. The month before I seemed to have every symptom going but it must just have been Mother Nature playing tricks on me!

Maybe no signs is a good sign?! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sander

Daisies and Curious I sure hope so! Temps are staying up again this morning at 10dpo, still not much in the way of symptoms - like I said normally I have a ton! 4 more days till I get to test :) :)


----------



## cabcab

Can I join in here? I'm 31, first is turning 6 in the fall and we are currently temping and using B6 to lengthen LP hopefully trying after sorting out this cycle. I need an outlet for chatting as another board I was on pretty much everyone popped out two and stopped talking about baby stuff haha


----------



## Sander

Welcome cab :)

Could use some reassurance - I found an HPT in the back of the drawer and got a BFN this morning :( My temps are good but the negative kind of took the wind of out my sails


----------



## ricschick

Welcome cab. X

Sander your only 10dpo and it all depends on what test you used etc. You've still got 4 days till af don't lose hope. Xx


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome cab! I've been taking B6 for my LP too and now I'm on progesterone. 

Sander, if my chart looked like yours, I definitely would have tested too! You are not out at all. 10dpo is super early so hold out hope.


----------



## EllieTTC

Hi everyone! I'm new to this sight and am TTC! I miscarried in May and am trying very hard to concieve right now. Last month I let myself heal and this is my first month tracking my ovulation and am hoping for my BFP and happy ending! It's been very stressful this month with concerns for my fertility after my miscariage. I read that after a loss your body has an easier time getting pregnant right after due to hormones. Does anyone know if this is true? I am 10DPO and am starting to have the same symptoms I had with my last pregnancy. I am going to the bathroom a LOT more, I feel bloated, I'm having cravings and food aversions to the same things I was averted to in my last pregnancy, I am tired and cramping, and crazy emotional! I am worried it may just be in my head or that the cramping is due to my period being here in 5 days. I have been taking tests since 6DPO with many BFN... I know I shouldn't be testing so early especially since my last pregnancy didn't show on a urine test till a week after my pregnancy. I'm just so ready to have my first baby and am just driving myself crazy seeing all of these negatives. AF is this Saturday and I know I should wait but I would love some support and any insight to my situation! Thanks you wonderful ladies <3


----------



## cabcab

Thanks for the welcome! 

Sander, your temps look good. Could be a late implantation. 10dpo is early, you are still in! FX to you! 

Ellie, I have heard that as well. Hopefully this is your cycle for a sticky baby. 6dpo will always be negative if you are for sure 6dpo. Earliest I have seen was myself at 8dpo and it was such a super squinter. Earliest you should test is 9dpo with FMU and a FRER. FX to you as well.


----------



## EllieTTC

Thank you CabCab for your message and well wishes! I've been testing since 6DPO and am currently at 10dpo with all negatives. Luckily my last positive was a week after AF so wish me luck :) thanks again for your help


----------



## Sander

Thanks Curious, Rics and Cab - how are you ladies doing?

So weird - I just got a gushing nosebleed?? I've only had a nosebleed once in my life and it was years ago in high school after going for a run in the winter. It's full on summer out here (quite humid, not dry) and just suddenly blood started pouring out. So very odd since I never ever get nosebleeds


----------



## SadakoS

Hello Cab and Ellie!

Ellie if you only got a BFP at week late last time then you've got loads of time for it to show up, so fx!

Sander that's weird, I've never had a nosebleed ever! Could be linked if your temps stay up. 

Rics and Curious, what dpo are you guys now?

I've had a more significant temp shift which has now moved my O day from Wednesday to Saturday which I think is more likely. Kind of puts me out as we only dtd on Wednesday (just coincidentally, haven't timed bd this month) BUT if that really was O that means that soy has brought my O forward anywhere from CD24-35 to CD17!

Will definitely take them again next month if that's the case! The month i got my bfp with my lg is randomly Od on cd17 so it feels lucky for me :haha:


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Thanks Curious, Rics and Cab - how are you ladies doing?
> 
> So weird - I just got a gushing nosebleed?? I've only had a nosebleed once in my life and it was years ago in high school after going for a run in the winter. It's full on summer out here (quite humid, not dry) and just suddenly blood started pouring out. So very odd since I never ever get nosebleeds

I had a bloody nose every single morning of my pregnancy with DD! And I never ever get them otherwise. Fx so hard!


----------



## curiousowl

I'm 7dpo currently. And I'm on progesterone now so I have to test. AF might not come unless I stop them. I will test Friday at 11dpo. No real symptoms except mildly sore boobs. I'm not sure if suppositories might give me that though.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, I think I agree with FF.


----------



## cabcab

Sander, I also only got nose bleeds while pregnant. Any update testing this morning?

SadakoS, hopefully your O is moving forward. A few cycles ago I ovulated on CD28! So I feel you on late ovulation. What are you doing? Eating more soy?

Cd2 here. Second day of B6 and luckily I don't have a lot of symptoms of taking too much. I forgot to temp this morning, but I do do OPKs and CM/CP tracking. Hoping for an earlier ovulation and and longer LP/ Right now mine is 9/10 days before spotting and then goes about 13-14 days total. The spotting worries me. I usually ovulate late, CD18+ and obviously cycles are long for trying purposes!


----------



## SadakoS

I took soy isoflavones cd3-7 which is supposed to help people who either ovulate late or don't at all. Seems to have worked but time will tell!


----------



## cabcab

SadakoS said:


> I took soy isoflavones cd3-7 which is supposed to help people who either ovulate late or don't at all. Seems to have worked but time will tell!

In what form are you taking this? Is it a pill or vitamin?


----------



## SadakoS

Soy isoflavone capsules bought from tesco.


----------



## cabcab

Ohhh okay, thanks! I was reading all about it and glad it is working for you! Hate late ovulation, so frustrating!


----------



## cabcab

curiousowl said:


> Welcome cab! I've been taking B6 for my LP too and now I'm on progesterone.

How did you find the b6? How much did you take? Is your progesterone an RX?


----------



## curiousowl

cabcab said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome cab! I've been taking B6 for my LP too and now I'm on progesterone.
> 
> How did you find the b6? How much did you take? Is your progesterone an RX?Click to expand...

I've been taking 100mg daily for months now. No side effects but it didn't do anything for my 11 day LP. Yes, my midwife prescribed the progesterone.


----------



## ladders

Hi ladies hope you are all well, had a rough few weeks with everything and then had trouble with work with being off so all it all it's been pretty shit. Was still getting strong positives until a couple of days ago which was also getting me down as I just want to move on now. Tested today and have a barely there line so hoping tomorrow will be totally negative. Iv done a cheapie opk today as a control and going to start testing now. Was hoping to get a positive Sunday or before but not sure how realistic that is. It's just I'm away next week for 5 days and if ovulate then it will mean I have no chance this cycle. Amy of you that have had a mc when did you ovulate after a negative??? With my first it was 8 days but also on cycle day normal for me so not sure if it matters more when you get negative or what cycke day your on


----------



## ladders

And welcome all the new faces :hugs:


----------



## cabcab

curiousowl said:


> cabcab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome cab! I've been taking B6 for my LP too and now I'm on progesterone.
> 
> How did you find the b6? How much did you take? Is your progesterone an RX?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been taking 100mg daily for months now. No side effects but it didn't do anything for my 11 day LP. Yes, my midwife prescribed the progesterone.Click to expand...

Are you 11 days total, or before the spotting? Now I'm worried the b6 won't work for me!


----------



## cabcab

Hi ladders! Sorry I can't help with your question, but DH and I have been missing each other during the window for 3 months now. It is super frustrating and very very challenging. Hopefully your O date will change enough so that you can hit the window!


----------



## curiousowl

cabcab said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabcab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome cab! I've been taking B6 for my LP too and now I'm on progesterone.
> 
> How did you find the b6? How much did you take? Is your progesterone an RX?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been taking 100mg daily for months now. No side effects but it didn't do anything for my 11 day LP. Yes, my midwife prescribed the progesterone.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you 11 days total, or before the spotting? Now I'm worried the b6 won't work for me!Click to expand...

11 days total. Then AF. Just try it, it can't hurt!


----------



## curiousowl

:hugs: ladders. I've been thinking of you. I don't know, after my loss I had a cycle where I didn't O so I think everyone and every time is different. Fx for you that you don't miss your window.


----------



## ladders

Thanks ladies, I'm just impatient to get back what I lost and feel the pressure as I conceived dd straight after my first mc before af came and feel like if I don't do that again then it will never happen.

Cabcab I took b6 100mg daily after I had a lp of 8 days!!! The cycle I took is is when I got my bfp but obviously ended in mc


----------



## cabcab

Thanks for the info gals! I think I might keep taking it until T2 if I get pregnant so that I keep the dosage consistent. I'm only starting with 50, since I think I have enough LP before spotting for it to be an issue, but so much spotting is worrying as it isn't super normal for me.

I'm also on an intense diet and have lost about 50bs in the last 3-4 months so I'm sure my body is just very confused.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi all, welcome to all the newbies and good luck. 

Just wanted to say hello and that I am still following and checking in on you all. Fingers crossed for everyone. Ladders I hope you manage to get positive opks at then right time for you, i can understand the pressure you feel :hugs:


----------



## Sander

Hey Cab - I'm not going to test again until Friday if af doesn't show. My temp dropped a bit today which isn't great. I also haven't been sleeping well the past 3 days so I don't know how accurate my temps have been. I've literally woken up every 2 hours -_-

Also hi ladders, was glad to see your post today :) hopefully your next O lines up with your schedule properly!!


----------



## dustergrl

Welcome fl00b, cab, and Ellie!

Sorry things have been shit, ladders. Hope they look up soon.

Just hanging out in the tww here. Only got one bd in this cycle (it has been too hot for me to care to dtd and we don't have air conditioning) but it was well-timed. I o'd on time this cycle, too, and last time that happened I got my bfp with ds.


----------



## ricschick

Wellcome Ellie sorry to hear about your loss! Fx you get your bfp! I'm also on my 1st proper cycle since my mmc. 

Ladders I ovulated 3 weeks after my negative but that is normal for me so you may ovulate when you normally would have! Xx

Good luck sander and duster hopefully we will all get our bfp this month!!


----------



## ricschick

I now have a testing thread in the gallery xx


----------



## SadakoS

So I don't know exactly what dpo I am, FF seems to think 4dpo but if it wasn't for the temp shift I wouldn't have thought I'd even have ovulated :shrug: 
I'm having ridiculous amounts of cm, mostly watery and ewcm, I feel wet all the time (sorry tmi!). A little creamy but it's hard to tell there's just so much wet. I'm visiting with family at the moment without my dh so didn't even take any opk with me to keep testing. I know it'll all become clear at some point I just hate not knowing what's going on!


----------



## Sander

Sadako hopefully that's a good sign for you! I've heard lots of cm after ovulation is a good indicator of pregnancy. Fx!

So I'm 12 dpo over here, temperature went back up this morning so not sure if yesterday was an implantation dip? 11dpo seems awfully late to me, and I read something that I was wondering if any of you ladies could confirm - it said if you implant at 11dpo there's a 52% chance of miscarriage? It seemed a little odd to me since the standard 'norm' is 6-12dpo, but anyways I'm a little worried either way. 

AF is due in 2 days and I always spot 2 days leading up to it, so far so good today but it's still early. Anyhow I poas and wanted to post the picture - personally I can see a faint something or other but it reminds me a lot of the tests I took last month. The only reason I'm posting is because DH actually picked up on something before me, and last month I thought I saw something clearly and he couldn't see anything. He's had laser eye surgery so maybe he can see better than me haha. Would have hoped for something more conclusive by now, but if yesterday's temp drop was implantation I wouldn't expect to see anything for another couple of days.

Anyways pic isn't super clear (and honestly might be looking grey) but if anyone wants to give a second opinion I'm happy to hear. Will be testing again Friday at 14dpo. 

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/Sander1020/image1-1_zpsdscatvnq.jpg


----------



## ricschick

Sander i can see that!!!! 
I've inverted it for you!!:happydance:


----------



## curiousowl

I maybe see a little something Sander! I wouldn't worry about your temp dip or anything. It could be implantation, it could be nothing, whether on not you're pregnant.


----------



## Sander

Thanks Rics and Curious :) I know I'm kind of double posting cause I have a thread in the gallery, so sorry if you've seen this twice! Anyways I took another picture to compare the test I took at 10dpo (top) and 12dpo (bottom) I think maybe it's a better picture?

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d16/Sander1020/image1%201_zpsjyanpo79.jpg


----------



## curiousowl

Definitely think I see something on the bottom compared to the top!


----------



## ricschick

Looking good!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Sorry I have disappeared, been in a weird place. I hope everyone is ok! Sander I see something faint on your test


----------



## SadakoS

Hope you're OK cupcake :hug:


----------



## ricschick

Welcome back cupcake xx


----------



## happycupcake

It's just been stressful and busy


----------



## curiousowl

Hi cupcake. You've been on my mind.


----------



## citrusfruit

Also been wondering how you've been cupcake. Nice to hear from you x


----------



## Sander

CD 1 over here after a 40 day cycle :( I was feeling super bummed out today when I got home from work (and I know it sounds totally dumb) but it made me feel so much better when my dog greeted me when I got home. I've had her for 7 years and she's always been family to me - somehow she just made me feel so much better even though this was a failed month. Thank goodness for pets :)


----------



## SadakoS

Gutted for you Sander, really thought this was your month. 

I'm still kind of in limbo, due to my continued watery/ewcm ff has made my crosshairs dotted. I didn't temp this morning due to staying at my sisters flat after drinking so don't even know what my temp is doing. 
Sorry for the tmi but my cm is kind of half way between watery and ewcm but it's white in colour. I often get pale yellow tinged cm in the tww so I'm still not even convinced I actually have ovulated.


----------



## curiousowl

I'm so sorry Sander! I really thought it was your month too.


----------



## curiousowl

I tested this morning and BFN. I'm only 11dpo so trying to not let it get me down. I'm mostly happy for AF to not start tomorrow like normal.


----------



## ladders

Cupcake are you ok? Hope your feeling a little less stressed &#128537;
Sander I'm really sorry about af, I could see lines on your last tests so I wasn't expecting that, hope your ok.

Iv pretty much got negative preg tests now, I started testing with dual hormone clearblue opks weds, got blank circle weds and yesterday and then a flashing smiley today. Previously I used to get flashing smileys for about 5 days before solid but if I take passing baby as cd1 then today is the day I usually ovulate. What do you think the chances of me getting a solid Sunday or before? I leave dh for a week Monday and I really don't want to ovulate then although I'm sure that's when it will be


----------



## curiousowl

Hmmm ladders, idk. It seems logical that O could be delayed a bit. But if you start BDing now you might still have a decent shot. That's all you can do, right? Fx!


----------



## ricschick

Sander sorry af came! I was so hopeful for you. I'm glad your little doggy made you feel better. Xx 

Ladders I'm not sure all you can do is continue to test and bed as much as possible til then. Xx 

I got a faint line in a Superdrug test but I'm scared to get excited incase it's an evap! Please take a look in my gallery thread. Xx


----------



## happycupcake

I'm sorry Sander :(

Ladders what are these dual hormone tests? I'm ok thanks, trying to get back to normal


----------



## ladders

Cupcake they are ones that also look for the rise in oestrogen which happens before the lh surge. So you get blank circle when low fertility, flashing smiley face when it detects a rise in oestrogen and the solid smiley when lg surge. My oestrogen rise used to happen s good few days before on surge but I'm hoping it might be shorter this time. I'm probably just clutching at straws but feeling really desperate to get a timed bd this month. If I ovulate next week I have no chance and the thought of that kills me


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

I hope you o when you have a chance to catch the egg, ladders. 

I'm still here and reading and cheering you all on. Welcome to the new ladies and good luck! 

Sorry af got you, Sander I saw that line on the bottom test you posted. I'm glad your dog helped you feel better.


----------



## curiousowl

Do you guys see what I see?!?! This is SMU. It's dried a bit here because DD hid my phone but I definitely saw something within the time limit. I really hope this is real!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0660.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ladders

I see that really clearly curious


----------



## Sander

Thanks everyone for the hugs :)

Curious that's so clear!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Curious I see that easily


----------



## SadakoS

Even I can see that.


----------



## curiousowl

Omg you guys, really?! I wasn't expecting anyone else to see it! I guess I will try to hide the fact that I'm just going to hold a glass of wine at a dinner I'm going to with DH's coworkers tonight. I don't want to say anything to him yet until I'm more sure it's real.


----------



## SadakoS

Can easily see it and I really struggled on cheapies. Eeek here's hoping it continues!


----------



## ricschick

Yes curious clear as day!!!!!! Eek!!!!


----------



## citrusfruit

I see it too curious! Have you tested this morning?


----------



## ricschick

Can't wait for another test curious. 

I've uploaded some on my thread if anyone would like to take a look. Xx


----------



## annio84

I see it too curious. I'm also still here but mainly lurking and reading. Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## curiousowl

So my test this morning had a hint of something! Considering that it was a total BFN yesterday morning I'll take that as a good sign. But too light to take a picture of. I will try again with SMU since that was much darker yesterday and my pee was pretty dilute this morning.


----------



## curiousowl

And this is why I don't test early :( Just something too faint to capture on camera this morning and this with SMU. I don't know. I see it but I'm not sure.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0662.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ladders

I see it clearly! And your chart looks great!

Iv had loads of ewcm today so I'm praying for a positive tomorrow although don't think I'll be that lucky!


----------



## Katia-xO

I see it!! Fx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ps hi ladders :) I've been trying for number 2 since April 2016, 15 cycles! I've had good symptoms this time around so I'm hoping and praying it's worked this month.


----------



## ricschick

Curious that's a good line!!! Bfp!!! Ic are rubbish really try a frer!!! Xx


----------



## curiousowl

ricschick said:


> Curious that's a good line!!! Bfp!!! Ic are rubbish really try a frer!!! Xx

I bought a pack today! If I see anything tomorrow I will take one.


----------



## ladders

Have you tested yet curious?

I'm feeling Really really annoyed and frustrated today, still no positive opk and I go away in the morning, I'm just so gutted I don't get a shot this month. It's just like an extra slap in the face, if been looking forward to this holiday all year and now it's going to stop things happening. I thought I'd be there pregnant and passing the time till first scan but I'm back to square one, second misscarriage and no chance of getting back what if lost. Just feel like giving up today


----------



## SadakoS

So sorry ladders, that's so frustrating. Dtd tonight anyway, if you ovulate tomorrow or next day you're definitely in with a chance!


----------



## Daisies11

I'm still reading and catching up on what's going on with all you ladies. 

Curious I feel like I see something, I hope it progresses for you!

Ladders, I totally agree with Sadako, get some bd in today and you could still be in with a good shot. Try your best to enjoy your holiday. A break will probably do you good to be away from home and have different surroundings to give your mind a breather. And test again later, you never know, a positive may show yet!


----------



## curiousowl

Well, BFN this morning and I'm 13dpo. Basically I think these tests are just the absolute worst and I'm not pregnant and I'm crushed. Currently sitting in DD's room crying. The sore boobs and high temps must be the progesterone. I'm throwing these tests in the garbage. I'll take a FRER tomorrow morning to triple check before I stop the progesterone but I know this isn't my month. I got my hopes up and that's the worst part.


----------



## curiousowl

Ladders, I'm so so sorry about your O not happening on time.


----------



## ladders

Oh curious I'm so sorry are you sure it's a bfn? Maybe you just had more dilute wee??

Thanks ladies bit not holding out much hope, cervix still really closed, I had ewcm yesterday and Friday but just watery today and opk line barely there


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Oh curious I'm so sorry are you sure it's a bfn? Maybe you just had more dilute wee??
> 
> Thanks ladies bit not holding out much hope, cervix still really closed, I had ewcm yesterday and Friday but just watery today and opk line barely there

I'm 99.9% sure I'm out. My pee was dark this morning. I will do a FRER tomorrow morning at 14dpo just in case, but I have to call it at some point and stop the progesterone so AF will come.


----------



## SadakoS

I'm sorry Curious, so sad that it's upset you so much. 

Possibly 8dpo for me if I only O when ff has put my dotted lines. BFN on ic this afternoon (my fmu is always much more diluted than my afternoon wee because I drink during the night!)


----------



## SadakoS

I lpoked again after a few minutes and I'm not sure if I Cwm see something? I don't usually share hpt pics but why not!
 



Attached Files:







20170716_183834.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sander

Curious I'm also extremely frustrated with the IC's. The last 2 cycles both DH and I have seen lines and then af has come on time - it's so unfair and it causes unnecessary stress about chemical pregnancies. I'm sorry you aren't seeing any lines - hopefully we all have more luck in July/August. 

Sadako I can see something faint - but like I said I've been seeing lines on all IC's lately haha - I'm certain I can see through them at this point. How many DPO are you?

Ladders sorry about the negative opk. Maybe you O'd and didn't know it? Either way try to enjoy your holiday! How long will you be away from DH?

Last night I went out with some friends (one of whom is 7 months pregnant) and she was telling us how she found out she was pregnant at 6 weeks at the clinic - I was like oh you found out late then! And everyone gave me a confused look and didn't really say anything - then I was like oh yeah, not everyone stares at hpt's from 6dpo onwards haha


----------



## SadakoS

I'll go with 8dpo since that's what ff thinks ishe most likely.


----------



## curiousowl

I'm really sorry you've had it too Sander. It's awful. I am so very done with ICs.


----------



## ricschick

Oh curious I hope you get a bfp on your frer!!! 

I'm not feeling to hopeful either still not seeing much on my tests either. &#128530;


----------



## curiousowl

Well, I'm pretty positive it's a chemical pregnancy. I got a line at 11dpo. At 14dpo this should be darker. It looks exactly like my chemical cycle. I might pick up a digital today (I got pregnant on them with a line like this before.) This sucks. I'm stopping the progesterone. I take my dose at night so I'm skipping tonight. I'll take a cheapie in the montning and if it's somehow darker I'll take the dose then but I think there's no hope.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0667.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## SadakoS

Couldn't you go to docs for blood before stopping the progesterone? Did they tell you what to do in that situation?


----------



## ricschick

Looks pretty good curious! Stick with the progesterone for a few more days and then if there's no improvement then you will no better.


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> Couldn't you go to docs for blood before stopping the progesterone? Did they tell you what to do in that situation?

I'm sure I could. It's just, I know what this looks like and I know what a pregnancy that works out looks like and I know in my gut this isn't it. I just don't feel equipped to handle this dragging on for days while I wait for blood tests to tell me what I already know.


----------



## curiousowl

The good news is I know I'm not crazy. The bad is I'm still convinced this is a chemical. DH wants me to stay on the progesterone for a while longer and give it a chance so as much as I just want to throw in the towel I will keep taking it and see what happens.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0669.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0670.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SadakoS

Argh that's brilliant I'm so hoping it sticks for you!


----------



## ricschick

Curious that's great! I would dougt you would get a positive digi if it was a chemical!! Congratulations &#128536;


----------



## curiousowl

ricschick said:


> Curious that's great! I would dougt you would get a positive digi if it was a chemical!! Congratulations &#128536;

I actually did before :( Actually right at 14dpo like this. These cb ones are pretty sensitive!


----------



## happycupcake

You chart looks good, Curious, and your IC is darker


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> You chart looks good, Curious, and your IC is darker

I definitely did think it looked a little darker.

Thank you all so much for being so positive for me.<3


----------



## SadakoS

Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you Curious. And you as well Rics!

I'm getting to the point where I don't really trust the tentative O day that ff has given me. My nipples are a bit sensitive which I often get after O so I'm wondering if my higher temps last week could have been a fluke or something (I was visiting family so the different room could make it higher?) and I've ovulated more recently. I'm keeping that in mind in case I don't come on on Thursday as predicted because with the greatest will in the world I don't think BD once 3 days before O is really going to end up in a BFP!


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you Curious. And you as well Rics!
> 
> I'm getting to the point where I don't really trust the tentative O day that ff has given me. My nipples are a bit sensitive which I often get after O so I'm wondering if my higher temps last week could have been a fluke or something (I was visiting family so the different room could make it higher?) and I've ovulated more recently. I'm keeping that in mind in case I don't come on on Thursday as predicted because with the greatest will in the world I don't think BD once 3 days before O is really going to end up in a BFP!

It might not be the best timing but it's definitely not impossible!


----------



## ladders

Curious that's such exciting news I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread and I hope it's sticks so much for you! 

Rics how are your tests doing?

So first thing I got a clearly negative opk but then lunch my cervix was open and loads of ewcm. Feeling more closed now and I had some pains on my right side but I can't convince myself ov ever felt ovulation pain so can't say it's that. I haven't brought any opks on holiday with me but will be temping so hoping I'll see when I ovulated and last month was the same day as positive opk so praying it will be today or tomorrow so at least I'm still in with a shot. Hoping my temps show but beem all over the place so far because of mc so I can't be certain


----------



## curiousowl

Eek, fx you O soon ladders. I really want this cycle to work for you!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck ladders!!! 
My tests look rubbish to be quite honest. 12dpo bfn so I'm waiting for af to begin. 
Anyone no what I can take to ovulate sooner? X


----------



## SadakoS

When do you usually O Rics? I usually O between cd24 and cd34 and if ff is right I Od cd17 that would be a good bit earlier. I took soy isoflavones this month.


----------



## ricschick

Anywhere between cd21-cd30 I can't stand how long each cycle is taking!!


----------



## ricschick

Sadakos where do you buy yours from and what dosage? X


----------



## curiousowl

Late O is awful, sorry ladies. That was me before I had DD.


----------



## curiousowl

My test had the faintest of faint squinter this morning.


----------



## happycupcake

Do you have photos, Curious?


----------



## ricschick

:witch: has got me! :cry:

back to cd1 for me so any advice on speeding up ovulation would be great!

curious was your wee diluted at all? :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Do you have photos, Curious?

I didn't take one. I'm positive it wouldn't have shown up.


----------



## curiousowl

Oh nooo, sorry for AF Rics.


----------



## ladders

Oh no I'm sorry rics I was hoping this was it for you this month, really sorry the witch got you.

Curious what are you going to do test again or are you stopping your progesterone?

I had a temp dip today so really really hoping for a shift tomorrow because if not then I'm definitely out this month


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Oh no I'm sorry rics I was hoping this was it for you this month, really sorry the witch got you.
> 
> Curious what are you going to do test again or are you stopping your progesterone?
> 
> I had a temp dip today so really really hoping for a shift tomorrow because if not then I'm definitely out this month

I'm not sure. I will probably give it a couple more days and then if I'm still getting super squinters I will stop. If by 18dpo my tests are still so faint that seems to me to be a pretty good indication that things are not doubling as expected.


----------



## SadakoS

Oh no Rics, I'm sorry AF got you!

And Curious, I'm sorry that you've still not got a definitive answer! Very frustrating! 

Ladders, fx for a temp shift tomorrow!

AFM, I've had an obvious (irl, squinter on photos) but faint second pink line on an IC BUT the whole thing is stained pink which I know invalidates it, but it does make me wonder if it would sticky to the line if hcg wasn't there.


----------



## curiousowl

Fx it's real Sadako!


----------



## SadakoS

Thanks. I have a thread in the testing gallery if you want to look!


----------



## ricschick

Il head there now sadakos! 

Fx ladders!!! 

Curious I hope they get darker!! Fx.


----------



## SadakoS

Argh I wish I just knew what was going on. My temp has shot up this morning when I wouldn't have expected it to. It's making me wonder if I maybe Od on cd24 like last month - my temps are really not great this cycle for telling things! But maybe if I go from cd24 they look more like last cycle. If I don't come on by tomorrow I think that's what I'll assume.


----------



## curiousowl

This is 16dpo. I would call this a BFN. So I think that means my levels are dropping and I'm only not bleeding because of the progesterone. It's ok.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0679.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ricschick

Oh no I'm sorry curious xxxx


----------



## SadakoS

Really sad for you Curious. Hope you're OK x


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you guys. I'm mostly ok. I have my moments but I don't feel devastated in the same way I did after my first CP. It's sucks and I wanted this pregnancy but it'll happen again.


----------



## Sander

Guys DH is watching some war movie and the guy was talking to his family on Skype and his daughter blurted out their mom was having another baby and I literally started crying from the other room. I don't know if any of you have been TTC for more than a year, but if so, props to you. I had no idea how hard this would be after only a few months


----------



## Sander

Sorry curious that you're going through this :( I don't know if you're planning on seeing your doctor this month, but if so hopefully they can help you get some answers. 

Sadako, I'm tempted this month to stop temping after confirmed O. It doesn't help anything aside from telling you that. I dunno to me it would take some stress away! But hopefully the crazy temps result in a BFP :)


----------



## ladders

Ah I'm sorry curious it must be really frustrating and difficult to make the decision to stop the progesterone, at least when af arrives for us we have no choice, must suck to have to let it come. Hope your ok. 

Sadako I think your chart looks great have you tested again yet?

Sander ttc just completely sucks I just want my baby num 2 so I never have to go through this again.

So yesterday my temp jumped and cervix was closed and cm went creamy, today low and creamy cm, boobs don't hurt but I can't remember when they start in luteal phase and my temp dropped. I'm not sure of I ovulated from my temps although everything saying yes. What do you guys think? My charts a bit of a mess because of mc. I finally got a bfn cd17
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170720-084445.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SadakoS

Yeah I've tested every day on IC but nothing. I would usually start spotting cd11 (yesterday) butility so far nothing. So basically I either Od later or my lp is longer for some reason. I'll just have to wait it out!


----------



## melewen

Hi y'all... I've been avoiding this thread because I thought y'all would alllllll be pregnant by now :( I'm sad to hear that you aren't but happy to have a group

I've been trying to take it easy this month and didn't really temp. It seems like my LP might be sorting itself out, possibly. I took a different kind of progesterone cream two months ago and my period started after 9 days!! So I stopped with that... last month I didn't take anything and Af came on 11dpo. This month I tried the prog cream I used when ds was conceived and also a vit B complex and my temp is still high at 11dpo. Which is actually super unusual... my temps almost ALWAYS drop the day before AF. 

I'm getting BFNs though and my OPKs are pretty light. So I figure I'm out. Bleh. I hoped TTC #2 would go faster! Guess not. Trying for a girl makes it harder but I don't want to just give in because I'm impatient

I'm hoping but not hopeful that I just have a weird late BFP. I just hate this feeling each month

How are you all? Sorry for your CP curious :(


----------



## curiousowl

I think it's still possible you O'd ladders, just gotta see what your temp tomorrow does. Or your body geared up but maybe didn't quite get there. Fx it's clear soon.

Sadako, I'm voting for a later O but Fx!

Thanks mel, I hope this is your month. 11dpo is still a bit early in terms of BFP.


----------



## SadakoS

Yeah I am now leaning towards ovulation on cd24 ish. So I've a while to wait to find out!

Ladders it's definitely possible you Od, hopefully tomorrow's temp will help make things clearer.


----------



## melewen

Will anyone take a look at my chart? I o'd early this month which is very unusual. I didn't, unfortunately, temp until cd16 so it's to hard to tell. I only got one day of OPKs and that was on CD15. Last month I o'd two days after my +OPK but was very dry two days after my +OPK. I'm trying to work out if I'm 10 or 11 dpo today!


----------



## curiousowl

melewen said:


> Will anyone take a look at my chart? I o'd early this month which is very unusual. I didn't, unfortunately, temp until cd16 so it's to hard to tell. I only got one day of OPKs and that was on CD15. Last month I o'd two days after my +OPK but was very dry two days after my +OPK. I'm trying to work out if I'm 10 or 11 dpo today!

I'm inclined to agree with FF, I think. I often have a slow rise, where 1dpo is kind of a mid-range temp.


----------



## melewen

I hope you're right curious!


----------



## Petzy

Hi everyone , hope I am in good company. Haven't been on here barely at all since I TTC #1 for 1.5 years. My son is now nearly 3. I got pregnant with #2 last September and we lost the baby at beginning of second trimester due to chromosomal issues. Now been trying for 7 cycles without success. I had a miscarriage before my son was born as well at 6/7 weeks. I am trying to be optimistic. I just turned 34 this week and I really want to be pregnant again soon. I wish it wasn't taking so long ... so I've returned again to the forum that helped me so much when I was TTC my son because I'm at the point where I could use some shoulders ! Currently awaiting AF I expect it tonight or tomorrow , after a few BFN on cycle #7. Good luck to everyone here xo


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome Petzy.


----------



## melewen

Welcome Petzy. I'm expecting AF soon too. FX we both get BFPs instead :)


----------



## ricschick

Welcome petzy sorry for your loss!! Fx for a bfp instead!!! Do you use opks or anything? Xx


----------



## curiousowl

I woke up to terrible cramps (normal for me on CD 1 and/or 2) and blood everywhere (not normal). Awful.


----------



## Petzy

melewen said:


> Welcome Petzy. I'm expecting AF soon too. FX we both get BFPs instead :)

Woke up to AF so CD1 here we go ... cycle 8. Thank you for the welcomes I am really glad I came back think I needed this !

Yes I use OPKs, I've even started using the clear blue digital opks out of desperation lol.


----------



## Petzy

curiousowl said:


> I woke up to terrible cramps (normal for me on CD 1 and/or 2) and blood everywhere (not normal). Awful.

Sorry to hear :( same here. Not the best way to start the day. I'm going to enjoy a nice big glass of wine tonight it's the only way I cope with cd1 and it's side effects lol


----------



## curiousowl

Petzy said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> I woke up to terrible cramps (normal for me on CD 1 and/or 2) and blood everywhere (not normal). Awful.
> 
> Sorry to hear :( same here. Not the best way to start the day. I'm going to enjoy a nice big glass of wine tonight it's the only way I cope with cd1 and it's side effects lolClick to expand...

Yes! A mom I know is having a mom's night in tonight so drinks will definitely be had.


----------



## happycupcake

Curious I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## SadakoS

I'm rearly sorry Curious. 

Welcome Petzy, and I'm sorry about your losses and af!

So I've taken a blue dye test which I've never done before and obviously see something on it :dohh: Especially when I take it apart as I think the plastic on to of the test strip makes it really hard to see. 
Anyway wouldn't 13dpo be too late on for a squinter anyway?
 



Attached Files:







20170721_131510.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8









20170721_134149.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## curiousowl

My 13dpo lines were pretty faint with DD Sadako! Not sure if I see anything here but I'm on my phone.


----------



## SadakoS

I can see them totally easily on my phone when I look at the pics I've taken but when I look at them uploaded on this forum they lose so much distinction. How can I upload them and keep the quality?


----------



## SadakoS




----------



## melewen

I'm so sorry Curious :hugs:

I'm sorry AF got you too Petzy. I'm with you on the wine! I had a couple glasses last night when I got my bfn, hah! I told myself if I don't get Af today I won't have any tonight, but we'll see...... The odds are all against me at this point. If I were pregnant it'd be have to be like *despite* my temp dropping a little and *despite* getting a BFN at 11 dpo and *despite* my OPKs being really light... ha

I can see something in that last one Sadako!! FX. I'm 11/12 dpo today and been reading a lot about women who get totally vvfl at 11/12 dpo and go on to be perfectly prego. So I think it could be a fine time for the start of a line!

I'm hoping it's the same with me... if FF is right and I'm 12 dpo, then my vitamin B is really working! I'm happy about that since I haven't like ever had a 12-day LP. If I'm 11dpo, I'll expect AF tomorrow but I'm happy to have my normal LP length back. The last two months it's been super wonky so I feel like what we've been doing with supplements is working (Lydia Pinkham, vitamin b6, vitamin D). 

I have been SO crampy for the last several days though but this a.m. was another BFN. Ugh. Last night I had like... light burning cramps? It was very odd and I can't remember ever feeling that before. Have any of you had that?

I've also been checking my CP and I cannot even feel it! I don't normally check it though so maybe I just don't know what I'm doing, but I really don't think I can feel a damn thing. It just feels squishy... no matter how far I stick my finger up there :rofl: I know I've felt it before and been grossed out (which is why I don't monitor it generally, lol) but the last few days it's just been like MIA. I did get a ton of creamy CM when I checked this morning though. My body is just being mean at this point I think! :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Oh and this is what my chart looks like if I overlay my current temps (in the black) over my charts from when I was TTCing DS. It definitely looks like I O'd on CD17 with this pattern. Lame

https://imgur.com/a/Lz0Be


----------



## SadakoS

That last one is tweaked but I do think the line looks blue...

Melewen I'm the same I've tried to check my cp but can't even reach but I don't usually do it so no idea how it compares :lol:


----------



## ricschick

Sadakos I see it!! 

I'm really sorry curious! Hope your ok. Xxxx


----------



## melewen

Sadako is your LP normally 10 days like it was last month? If so your chart this month is amazing!!! 

I'm expecting AF tonight... I know I'll sleep horribly :( really hoping she doesn't get me and that my temp stays decent


----------



## SadakoS

Yeah I usually spot on 10 or 11 dpo then af there properly the next day.
I'd be excited but I'm just nother convinced about my O day - I never got a +opk or a really obvious temp shift, plus cd17 is very early for me to O. Will know for sure by the end of this week anyway!

Melewen I hope AF stays away for you x


----------



## SadakoS

This mornings untweaked test with fmu. There's a line that's very easy to see that came up within time limit. I still don't trust it though!


----------



## curiousowl

I see it Sadako! Can you get a pink dye test?


----------



## SadakoS

I should have some IC coming today so will try when they do. I got my bfp last time ayou 10dpo so i just feel at 14dpo for it to be so light that it can't be right!


----------



## SadakoS

IC came with early amazon driver so I tested and other think negative but wouldn't put my life on it. My wee was much less strong anyway I'll just keep testing...


----------



## SadakoS

Here's the clearblue out of its casing and the IC I just took. Neither tweaked. I feel I can see a bit of something very faint on the IC but really could just be because grasping at straws!


----------



## Sander

Hey sadako - if I'm being honest I can see something on the IC. But if I'm gonna talk from experience I know for a fact now that I see lines on IC's bfn or not. I also think unless you had late implantation I'd hope to see a darker line by 14dpo. 

However! I know your O date isn't confirmed 100% this month, and some people take longer than others to show bfp's. If your LP is usually 11 days and you're 14dpo I'd take that as a good sign! I think I'm just becoming a little negative lately - which when it comes to myself I'm taking as realistic - but for others I'd say more a negative feeling since I know my own body but not others!

Fx this is your month!!


----------



## ricschick

I see it on both!!!! Eek!!!!


----------



## SadakoS

So so light on the IC though, can't believe the camera picked it up so well! It's much lighter than the blue line irl


----------



## melewen

Wow! Very exciting sadako. I've been reading looooads about women who get late bfps and go on to have very normal pregnancies so I'm very hopeful for you :) congrats!

I'm 12dpo today and no af. my temp is also way high which it's never done! I took a FRER but I'm scared to look :( I just don't want to see another bfn


----------



## SadakoS

Omg you've got to go and look!!


----------



## melewen

Ughhhh total BFN :( big bummer. At least I think my LP might be getting longer. Or I might get af today. Who knows. Hate this part!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Sadako I see that :) 

Sorry I haven't been around I've just been stressing out about stuff. And then today our eldest daughter went and stepped on a long thick sewing needle (I think it was maybe a darning or leather needle it was so long) and went right into the bone into her heel so husband and daughter have just got back from A&E thankfully they didn't have to break the bone to remove it. She's on crutches feeling rather sorry for herself now! It's time people in our house stopped taking trips to flipping hospital! 

I'm 8dpo today. I poas yesterday fmu which had a super faint pink line there but I can't figure out if it's the dye gone weird or what. I did test with today's fmu but I had an awful night last night, dozed off on sofa then woke at about 2:30am and had to drink loads, a good litre of water because of cystitis starting to creep in so didn't get to sleep then until about 4am then up at 7am pee was so diluted it was virtually clear so wasn't much if anything to see on that. I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry for the BFN Mel. 

And for your DD cupcake! Poor kid. I hope your stress starts to decrease soon and you get a BFP.


----------



## curiousowl

Sadako, I definitely see that line on the IC! You know I don't believe FF so I think you're earlier than 14dpo!


----------



## happycupcake

melewen said:


> Ughhhh total BFN :( big bummer. At least I think my LP might be getting longer. Or I might get af today. Who knows. Hate this part!!!

I'm so sorry :( hopefully af will stay away and this will turn into a positive for you :hugs:


----------



## SadakoS

curiousowl said:


> Sadako, I definitely see that line on the IC! You know I don't believe FF so I think you're earlier than 14dpo!

If I'm earlier than 14 dpo it's less likely though since we only dtd once the whole time since I was away. Something just needs to happen!


----------



## SadakoS

Mel I'm sorry about bfn, but I still hope AF stays away!

And cupcake that sounds awful your poor dd!


----------



## melewen

Oh no cupcake so sorry about your DD! That sounds terrible 

So I just got a near positive on an OPK... very odd. I believe I took OPKs last month before AF was due and very faint line. I didn't record it though so who knows. Still can't feel my cervix. At the very least I'm glad my LP seems longer now. Vit b6 must be working


----------



## ricschick

Ahh Mel I'm sorry! Still time yet tho xx 

Oh cupcake your poor daughter that must have really hurt bless her!! Fx for your faint pic line!! Can we see a pic? Xx


----------



## ladders

Oh cupcake that's exciting are you posting a picture? I'm sorry about your daughter that sounds awful bet she was in so much pain!

Mel I'm sorry about the bfn but strange about the opk hopefully it means your not out yet!

Sadako your chart still looks good! Have you tested again?

I'm not sure if I ovulated or not, my temps aren't as high as normally post ov and boobs don't really hurt. I wish now id done opks on holiday so at least it have a better idea but thought as couldnt bd there was no point. I feel so glum about it I just want af so I can start properly


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Sadako, I definitely see that line on the IC! You know I don't believe FF so I think you're earlier than 14dpo!
> 
> If I'm earlier than 14 dpo it's less likely though since we only dtd once the whole time since I was away. Something just needs to happen!Click to expand...

Hmmm. Good point. Maybe you're more like 12dpo. That could explain faint lines and your BD would still be in the window.


----------



## SadakoS

Well I did another ic with pretty song wee after a good hold and it's a total BFN. I'll try again in the morning but then I think I'll just give it up and wait for AF!


----------



## melewen

FX that the witch stays away from both of us sadako. How long have you temped?


----------



## melewen

Ugh, I got a little pink tinged blood when I stuck some TP up there (TMI hahaha) so AF is coming. Blehhhh. On to the next cycle I suppose.

How long have all you been trying, who are still actively trying?


----------



## SadakoS

Oh no Melewen, but I suppose good that you've had a bit of a longer lp. 

This is only my second cycle temping. I've bought clearblue digital for the morning so I should know for sure, no more squinting at lines! I'm betting bfn, I just don't feel it.


----------



## melewen

Ugh I want you to take it asap! Haha. If your last LP was 10 days I don't know what else you could be but pg!

Yes yay for a longer LP I suppose. Still no spotting so I'm hoping I can consider it a full 12 days. I'm way more bummed than I thought I'd be. I just don't want to go through what we did last time. It wasn't all that long really but it was so hard on me emotionally!


----------



## curiousowl

Mel, fingers still crosssd for you! This is now my fourth cycle.


----------



## SadakoS

Digi says not pregnant! It's so reassuring to see it in black and white and not stress over the result! 

This is my 3rd cycle but we only dtd once and I was away for the important part of it. Looking forward to the next cycle now, just need af to show up first...


----------



## ricschick

Good luck for next cycle sadakos xx


----------



## happycupcake

Sadako when is af due?

Mel, I'm sorry :hugs: but as you say, it's really positive that your lp is longer :)

Thank you everyone, daughter is fine. I can't remember if I said before but I saw the X-ray (doc turned a blind eye to hubby taking a photo of it!) and it really was stuck right in the bone, like halfway into her heel bone! Thank God they didn't have to put her under to break it. She's fine now though, it's tender but she's good. She had gas & air when they did it and was high as a kite lol she came home and said "all I could hear was this doctor with a funny accent I didn't understand, echoeing round the room, I didn't have a clue what he was talking about so I just said yeah ok" lol! She did panic a bit according to my husband, he said she almost broke his hand. 

This month has just been a nightmare for us, it literally has been one thing after another and I've been so stressed out I've lost half a stone, haven't been eating properly at all, I haven't remembered to take my vitamin supplements and I didn't bother with OPKs, I just didn't think about it. I poas because of the metallic taste and nausea when smelling certain things like our son's juice I couldn't stand it yesterday which doesn't usually bother me unless the filthy little fiend burps in my face! 
I saw something at 7dpo but it wasn't anything definitive, but today there are faint but clear pink lines at 9dpo. The wider Cassanovum test don't give me lines ever for some reason so I'm ignoring that. The others are the same One Step brand but different batches. Top two are 7dpo and bottom two are today at 9dpo. 
I'm not getting excited as this has resulted in chemicals on quite a few occasions now and given how the months has been I'm not holding out hope that this will progress. It's just easier to assume it won't
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3779.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3780.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3781.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ladders

Mel I'm sorry about bfn, but if you still haven't come on properly there's still hope. I'm still actively trying although struggling this month as have no idea where I am in my cycke. We had 2 months ntnp then two months actively trying and 2 month resulted in my mc so this is 5th cycle. It took 10 cycles to get my dd which felt like forever and I definitely put alot of pressure on my dh. I was feeling really happy we got lucky after only 4 cycles this time but obviously it's not going to be that easy so I definitely understand your worries.

Cupcake I'm so excited for you, I'm praying that this is your month you really deserve it. Keep posting any tests you do. I see your lines clearly

I'm now not sure I ovulated. Temps still all over the place and I had a ton of ewcm this morning and cervix still high and feeling open. Opk negative and hpt negative, not sure if opk darker than usual but could be a different batch. I just hate not knowing where I am in my cycle it's really getting me down


----------



## SadakoS

Can so easily see those lines Cupcake! Fx!

Since af hasn't turned up yet I'm guessing that I ovulated on cd24 instead of 17 like ff says so af would be due about Wednesday I think. We'll see!


----------



## curiousowl

Glad you're not too disappointed Sadako. Hope AF starts soon and next cycle is your cycle.


----------



## citrusfruit

Following cupcake, good to see you back posting. I can see lines and hope they get darker for you. 

Sorry to everyone who is out or is feeling out, especially those that got lines on tests. So frustrating.

Good luck ladders, really hope things settle down soon and you can get back into a predictable pattern. Or that you don't need to!


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake I can clearly see those lines!!! I think it's very promising!!! Eek!


----------



## melewen

Cupcake I hope those get darker! Keep us posted

AF here in full. Oh well. On to the next cycle


----------



## curiousowl

Awww, sorry Mel!


----------



## ladders

Sorry to hear that Mel that sucks


----------



## happycupcake

Sorry Mel :hugs:

I don't have anything interesting to say tbh, ICs are a touch lighter than yesterday and FRER is barely visible, if at all, so looks like things are going the same way as before. Will post photos on the thread I started


----------



## bassit25

Hay ladies it's been I while sorry not kept up with post had some great news followed by some sadness and to be honest needed to get some head space from all the charting and date checking etc had few weeks to feel sorry for myself and a cycle inbetween so here I am wanting to join you all and I promise I'll be better company this time x x


----------



## happycupcake

bassit25 said:


> Hay ladies it's been I while sorry not kept up with post had some great news followed by some sadness and to be honest needed to get some head space from all the charting and date checking etc had few weeks to feel sorry for myself and a cycle inbetween so here I am wanting to join you all and I promise I'll be better company this time x x

No worries I have been the same because of stress. Life is weird sometimes :wacko: x x


----------



## melewen

I'm sorry bassit :hugs: 

I'm weird about the boards too. Keeping up with the boards during most of my cycle actually stresses me out and makes me focus more on TTCing. So I try not to check them much and focus on other things but then when I have weird symptoms or AF comes I need that support! But I've been thinking sooo much about stress and how it impacts fertility. Trying to be the least stressed I can possibly be this month


----------



## ricschick

Sorry af came Mel! 

Welcome back bassit! 

Not much to report from me just plodding along until ovulation day.


----------



## ladders

Oh bassit I'm so sorry, If had the same, least that's what I'm assuming has happened and if so I'm really sorry and know exactly how you feel.


----------



## bassit25

Thanks girls yes 6wks6days but I'm not charting of testing for next few months but would love to keep talking about ntnp with everyone &#129303;&#129303;&#129303; who am I kidding i will always eye up the dates but no pos until day before af let's see how long I stick to it ha ha ha


----------



## curiousowl

I'm so very sorry bassit.


----------



## ladders

Bassit I was 7w4d so definitely know how you feel. If not had an ad since my mc on the 28th and I have no idea where I am in my cycle as I had positive hots for nearly 3 weeks post. It's really starting to get me down now. Have you had af since did you say?


----------



## bassit25

Yes I had a really short cycle which is how I was before bc so maybe if anything it's kicked me back into normality but gonna just go with the flow now going away next week so hopefully can chill out and get my head back in the game think hubby was more hurt then me but we not put off but slightly not as obsessive with all the app logging etc but thanks girlies for having me back and look forward to our next adventure


----------



## SadakoS

Hi Bassit, I'm really sorry for your loss. 

Well cd1 here and I'm actually really relieved! Thought I'd messed myself up taking the soy but had a 33 day cycle which is a day less than last month and 11 days less than the one before. Going to try soy again and I'm not going away this month so should be able to temp and opk properly. All in this cycle! This is it!


----------



## happycupcake

Sadako I'm sorry af is here but it's good your cycles seem to be improving :)


----------



## JessyG

Hi girls. Just popping in to say hiya. Sorry to hear about your loss Bassit. Good idea about forgetting about the charting temping for a while although i know its not easy! 

I am still here but most of the time dont have anything useful to say doh. My head is mashed most of the time. Hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## curiousowl

Oddly enough, AF seems to be shorter than normal this cycle. This actually happened after my other chemical too. Strange.


----------



## Sander

Sorry for your loss Bassit :( 

Also sorry af got you Sadako, at least you can move on to the next cycle now! 

Curious, maybe your O day will be quicker then :p Hopefully!

I'm CD12, had some EWCM this evening so will start using OPK's tomorrow, see how they look. I'm happy because this is way more similar to my May cycle where I O'd CD17 instead of CD25 (which obviously is a huge difference). I honestly think though that last cycle was whacked out. I'm hoping to have something more normal this cycle. Definitely trying to take a more relaxed approach this month. Will only be temping during EWCM until confirmed O, then stopping. Also trying to exercise more, take some of the stress out of the process and enjoy the summertime :)


----------



## ricschick

Sander hopefully you and I will ovulate sooner this month! 

Sadakos sorry af came but I'm glad your cycle is getting shorter!! Fx for this cycle xx


----------



## Sander

Had suuuuper stretchy EWCM tonight, OPK was not positive yet - but I usually have EWCM a few days beforehand. Going to start BD'ing tonight - at CD13/14 I'm just thrilled my body is cooperating this month. Hoping O will happen and it's not just my body getting ready and then failing -_- 

Fx you ovulate early this month too Rics!


----------



## SadakoS

Fx your opk gets darker for you Sander! Do you temp?

I'm wondering if I maybe had a chemical. I definitely didn't imagine the blue lines on the clear blue tests and af is worse than usual - every time I go for a wee there's big clots in the toilet - sorry for the tmi!


----------



## ricschick

It's very possible! I had a chemical before my last daughter and I remember my period being heavier than normal. Xx


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies, checking in. Things have been up and down here. CD8 here, which is a bummer because I felt really good about last cycle.

Sorry for your loss, bassit.


----------



## ladders

Hi duster nice to hear from you! Know you'd rather not be on here like the rest of us but least we have each other. 

I'm totally annoyed and fed up of this cycle I have no idea when/if i ovulated and just want this cycle to be over so I can actually start again. My temps all over the place all signs show i ended up ovulating on Saturday but temps don't agree , been having cramps for the last 3 dsys but no sign of af. Ahhh im so fed up!


----------



## curiousowl

Hi duster.

Sorry ladders! I want it to end so you can move on.


----------



## happycupcake

I'm sorry Ladders. I hope things are clearer soon for you :hugs:


----------



## ladders

Thanks ladies, im pretty sure I have no chance at being pregnant, multiple bfns have agreed and so I just want to move forward and get back into trying. I feel like iv lost so much time with the mc and my temp rose again today so don't think af coming soon which just sucks


----------



## curiousowl

We are potty training this weekend and I am seriously wondering why I want to do this again! ](*,)

Just kidding... well, mostly.


----------



## ricschick

Ahh the nightmare that is potty training!! I've tried with my little girl numerous of times and she just doesn't want too!! I've bought new knickers offered treats etc just just doesn't want too! So I just offer the choice each day and hopefully she will change her mind!! My last daughter was like this too she knew what she had to do but just didn't want too. &#128580;


----------



## curiousowl

ricschick said:


> Ahh the nightmare that is potty training!! I've tried with my little girl numerous of times and she just doesn't want too!! I've bought new knickers offered treats etc just just doesn't want too! So I just offer the choice each day and hopefully she will change her mind!! My last daughter was like this too she knew what she had to do but just didn't want too. &#128580;

It's awful! Hopefully tomorrow will go better.


----------



## Sander

Have you guys ever seen Maury? I mean really, how is it that these people are able to have kids so easily?

Anyways, sorry I cant relate to the potty training troubles ladies :p

Also sorry ladders, hopefully August is your month!! All my fingers crossed for you 

In the meantime, I remember one of you ladies had autistic children - could someone remind me who that was? 

Thanks!


----------



## ladders

How strange I'm potty training too, my dd is fantastic when at home and naked from waist down, runs off to do wees amd poos on the potty and never has an accident. As soon as she's wearing knickers she just wees like she has a nappy on, even if I keep asking her. Ahhh it's really frustrating not sure how we will make the full move when she's like this!

So I'm still getting high temps no af and still complete bfns. Never before have i wanted af to show! It's five weeks now since I started bleeding with my mc, where is the stupid witch?!

Sorry sander whoes Maury?


----------



## Sander

Ladders- He's the American version of what I think (?) is Jerry Springer in the UK? Anyways, it's basically trash TV. I just watch it and all of these men/women have a million children. So unfair haha

Sorry this has been such a long process for you. I think you mentioned you unfortunately had a MC before DD? Hopefully as much as this MC has been unbelievably difficult, will result in a healthy baby #2 for you! 

:flower:


----------



## SadakoS

I used to love watching maury when I was off work but I don't think it's on here anymore!

I shold be potty training my DD as she's 2.5 but I just can't bring myself to do it! She'll sit on potty/seat on toilet but has never done anything yet! 

Af gone away for me now on cd6. I'll have a week of chilling out then start opk I think.


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> How strange I'm potty training too, my dd is fantastic when at home and naked from waist down, runs off to do wees amd poos on the potty and never has an accident. As soon as she's wearing knickers she just wees like she has a nappy on, even if I keep asking her. Ahhh it's really frustrating not sure how we will make the full move when she's like this!
> 
> So I'm still getting high temps no af and still complete bfns. Never before have i wanted af to show! It's five weeks now since I started bleeding with my mc, where is the stupid witch?!
> 
> Sorry sander whoes Maury?

The advice I was given was to have them go in just loose garments or dresses for girls, no knickers for a while. We're still in the beginning stages so no idea if it works, just what I've heard.


----------



## happycupcake

I feel for anyone doing the whole potty training thing. Our four and five year old because of their autism haven't grasped telling us they have to go, and fear of the toilet doesn't help and they find potties uncomfortable to use. We are currently waiting on the incontinence team to get in touch with us for some help with this. 

I'm having a weird time, I don't know if anyone can help? I had positive tests for six days, Friday (14dpo, day before af due) I had seven positive tests although one or two were fainter, I then had some pink/light brown spotting. Saturday I had barely there lines on ICs but a faint but clear line on a CB, but started bleeding. So assumed another chemical and counted that as CD1. Yesterday hardly any bleeding and today it's there when I wipe but I did two ICs which are more obvious than Saturday although still faint. I would be 17dpo by this point, although still counting it as CD3. I don't know what to think? With the other chemicals I have always had tests get fainter to then completely negative before af showed up. This would surely be too early on for any leftover hCG to be hanging around, especially the fact my ICs today have been a little more clear. I haven't had this happen before and my GP is on leave and they won't let me see anyone else because they're short staffed today


----------



## ladders

Oh cupcake im not sure, doesn't sound like a full period for you so could it just be an early pregnancy bleed? Have you used any other tests like the frer or Superdrug? What is your chart looking like?


----------



## happycupcake

My chart is now a new one since I just assumed that was CD1 for me, but if my temp was on that previous chart it would be just below the cover line. 
I'm getting a wonky CB and a faint line from diluted afternoon pee on a Superdrug and what I'm pretty sure is an imaginary line or indent on a FRER. I'm paranoid about ectopic pregnancy because the majority of stories I'm reading about fluctuating hCG concern vanishing twin and ectopic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8220.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_8375.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_8378.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ladders

Cupcake how are you doing? Amy news?

Cd1 for me, would have been happy but thought I saw a line last night so I'm a bit gutted now.


----------



## SadakoS

Sorry ladders, i hope this cycle is more straightforward for you. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## curiousowl

Darn, sorry for the mixed messages ladders. That's hard. 

Afm, fine I guess. CD12. We will start the BD marathon tonight since I O'd CD17 last cycle. Normally it's CD19 though. I am determined to have better timing than the last 3 months.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry ladders but atleast now you can start a fresh! 

I got quite a dark opk today so hopefully I might ovulate this week!! I'd like it not to turn positive until atleast tomorrow as dh is at home tonight and I'm at the caravan&#128561;


----------



## SadakoS

Fx rics, that would be brill if you ovulated this early! I didn't take soy this month as I've got clearblue advance fertility monitor and since that also tests for oestrogen I wanted a true representation of my hormones. So I'm just waiting to O and hoping it doesn't take too long...


----------



## ricschick

I no!! I really hope I do! Can't bare the waiting and I'm trying not too get stressed out! Although that can be tricky as it's the summer holidays!! Fx you won't have to wait too long sadakos! Xx


----------



## Sander

Rics did you end up ovulating early?


----------



## SadakoS

Cd10 for me and loads of ewcm which seems pretty early! Negative opk. Going to use my first clearblue fertility monitor tomorrow I think! I love having new sticks to pee on :lol:


----------



## ricschick

No not yet sander! But I'm glad as dh hasn't been around all week but it's still a bit early for me so will see hopefully at the weekend! X

Sadakos I love peeing on new sticks! My sticks are still negative at the moment. Xx


----------



## Sander

Wow sadako you'll have to tell us how those work, I've never tried them :)

Sorry Rics, my OPK's are negative too. CD21, sigh. They say the TWW is bad, I think this is worse :p


----------



## ladders

I definetly hate the run up to o! Worrying if your going to miss your surge of if you'll o at s time that makes it hard to bd and trying to also get that bd day before positive opk. It's a nightmare! 
Cd4 for me and im still very very much on &#128533; this is a really painful af


----------



## ricschick

I totally agree sander I think it's much worse! Atleast in the tww you can relax a bit! We're in it together!! Xx

Ladders sorry af is bad I no it can be after a mc hopefully it's just clearing everything properly so you have a nice clean slate for this cycle xx


----------



## ladders

Yes that's what my dh said he's says I'm having a hard reset &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Sander

Sorry ladders for the cruddy af. Hope it is over soon!!

I got this OPK tonight, I'm thinking it will turn positive tomorrow, and i usually ovulate the day after. So we BD'd tonight and will tomorrow and Sunday. It's perfect because I had exactly 3 applicators left. Is it true you can only use those once? I feel like I have so much pre seed left but am running out of applicators. 

How are your opk's today Rics? You're only CD18 though right? Late O is the worst -_-


----------



## SadakoS

Wow great opk Sander, that's literally a hair off of being positive!

Sorry about the bad af ladders, but I love you husbands comment :lol:

I'm cd12 and my temp has gone up the last 3 days. I don't trust yesterday's particularly as I talked to myou dh before I did it. But this morning my alarm woke me to take it, took it right away and I had been asleep the full night and it's even higher than yesterday! Still not crazy high but I dunno. Don't think I could have ovulated so early!


----------



## ricschick

Sander no there still negative &#128078; but on average I ovulate around cd21 so I just hope the soy has reset that as last cycle I ov at cd30!


----------



## curiousowl

I'm guessing my O will be CD19 again like normal since my OPK this morning was super faint. Sadly DH is gone all of Monday, which will be CD18. But we will do it today and tomorrow and can again Tuesday.


----------



## ricschick

Sander that will definitely be super positive by later!! And great you haven't have to wait to long this cycle!! Xx


----------



## Sander

Well Rics I'm CD23 today so it still feels like a long time haha. Although 30 days! Yikes that's a long wait, hope the soy helps you this month!

Sadako didn't your temps do this last month too? Maybe it's normal for you to have a mid cycle temp rise?

Curious, hopefully your body cooperates with you this month so you can have good timing!

Positive opk today (yay!), my temps have been higher than normal this month. I never hit 98 degrees before O last month, but this month have hit it a couple of times. I don't know much about what the temperatures mean haha. Once I confirm O I won't be temping for the rest of the cycle, it saves my nerves :p


----------



## curiousowl

I'm not going to temp after O either Sander. The progesterone makes my temp high and steady so I figure why bother?!


----------



## ricschick

Ah great sander! I hope you get a bfp and I hope I'm not long behind you!!! Let's hope august is a good month for us all!! Xx


----------



## happycupcake

Sander that's a fabulous OPK! 
Rics I hope you ovulate soon :)
Curious I like your approach, I think sometimes temping after ovulation causes unnecessary worry.
I'm on CD8 here, definitely was another early loss as my beta came back at below 1. So I'm happy that it wasn't anything complicated as my tests had been positive until yesterday. I'm not testing now until Monday to make sure they're definitely negative, which is when I have my follow up with the doctor. The bleed was weird and was heavy day 1 but more like old for day 2,3 & 4 then a little spotting day 5. I don't think I'm going to bother with OPKs, but I will temp I think still, just to see if this messes up this cycle. I don't think it will, but so far my temps have been a little higher than they would usually although this may be down to lack of sleep


----------



## curiousowl

Looks like O might be early again! I'll take another tonight. Yay, our timing will be good then.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0737.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## curiousowl

Suuuuuper positive OPK tonight! My temps are kind of weirdly high but hopefully I'll still see a jump.


----------



## ricschick

Woohoo great news curious!! Fx 

Mine are still negative!! But I'm cd20 so hopefully won't be too long now. &#129300;


----------



## ricschick

Woohoo great news curious!! Fx 

Mine are still negative!! But I'm cd20 so hopefully won't be too long now. &#129300;


----------



## curiousowl

Huh. My OPK was still positive this morning. I never get 2 days of positives. But less positive so hopefully O is today!


----------



## ladders

Ah I'm so jealous of all the positive opks I just hate the run up! Curious you look like you've had great timing this month! Hope you're comes soon rics.
How are you feeling with it all cupcake?


----------



## Sander

That's so funny curious, mine was also less positive (but still positive) today. Last month it went negative the next day. Maybe this is a good sign for us? Haha

Sorry for the negative Rics, hopefully it turns positive soon! 

Ladders, yes the run up is terrible. When do you normally O? Is af over yet?


----------



## happycupcake

Does anyone here suffer with diarrhoea and increased anxiety during their lp on and off? Or any of you who have used progesterone, does this do that to you?


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> That's so funny curious, mine was also less positive (but still positive) today. Last month it went negative the next day. Maybe this is a good sign for us? Haha
> 
> Sorry for the negative Rics, hopefully it turns positive soon!
> 
> Ladders, yes the run up is terrible. When do you normally O? Is af over yet?

It's so strange! I got another positive this afternoon. I've never had more than 1! I really really hope today is O though. Fx.


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Does anyone here suffer with diarrhoea and increased anxiety during their lp on and off? Or any of you who have used progesterone, does this do that to you?

I did not have that side effect. Sorry :( that's no fun.


----------



## ricschick

No cupcake sorry I tend relax more in the tww, I'm more stressed before ov as I'm never sure when it's going to be! 
Good luck curious and sander! 

Anyone have blood tinged ewcm before ovulation? I've had this this morning! A bit crampy too!!


----------



## curiousowl

Anyone think I O'd based on my chart :D love it when it's clear!

Rics, I have once or twice.


----------



## happycupcake

No Rics, but I've heard plenty who have


----------



## ricschick

Wow curious that's clear all right!! Lol. 
Thanks I hope to get a positive opk later or tomorrow maybe!!


----------



## Sander

I haven't Rics but I haven't been checking cm that long :p I'm sure it's totally normal.

I didn't get a temp shift this morning and now I don't know what to do :( Opk's went negative but I really expected to have O'd yesterday. DH and I are getting tired haha, and I'm officially out of pre-seed, I used the last of it yesterday -_-


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> I haven't Rics but I haven't been checking cm that long :p I'm sure it's totally normal.
> 
> I didn't get a temp shift this morning and now I don't know what to do :( Opk's went negative but I really expected to have O'd yesterday. DH and I are getting tired haha, and I'm officially out of pre-seed, I used the last of it yesterday -_-

You might be seeing a slow rise Sander. I often get that. So you might have O'd and your temps are on the way up since today was higher. Wait and see tomorrow before worrying. Maybe BD, if you can, if not don't stress about it, your timing is good.


----------



## Sander

Guys I think I'm going to lay off the temping for the next while. I don't have the right kind of thermometer, and I don't take it at the same time every day (I know, it's cause I don't want to wake up at 5am every morning to take it haha), and it's stressing me out. 

Today temps were still 98.0, so not a real 'rise' but last month I had a typical rise and my temps were at 98.0 almost the entire LP. So based on other signs - positive OPK, EWCM, and the cramping and back pain I get every time I O, I'm just gonna assume it's happened and the BBT issues are because I'm not doing it correctly. 

I just can't bear to think with all these signs and my ridiculously long cycles that it's going to be anovulatory. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sander

Also I wanted to mention - I did some research and some say that heat can affect BBT? I've thought it strange my LP temps were a lot higher than last month, but this entire week has been a major heat wave in Vancouver - temps have been between 32 and 39 degrees (unheard of here). Now it's starting to cool down the past couple days - is this what might have been making my temp higher than normal during LP?


----------



## happycupcake

Sander, lots things can alter your temps, room temperature being one of many. I would suggest vaginal temping if you don't do it this way already as it's easier to get a more accurate reading I think. If you sleep with your mouth open at some point then it will be lower, for example.

Can I ask advice about progesterone please? I ordered bio-identical progesterone cream which won't arrive for possibly another week and if I ovulate as usual it shouldn't be any later than tomorrow. I have a new prescription for progesterone pessaries (Cyclogest) I can collect, but these seem a much higher dose at 400mg whereas the cream is about 20mg. I think I need a top up of progesterone as I think this may be my problem, but I don't know whether to wait for the cream and try a lower dose, or use the pessaries (they seem like overkill?). I know both can be used to help with recurrent losses amongst other things


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, I agree about the vaginal temping. It made a huge difference in my charts. And yeah, you really need a BBT. Your flat temps mean something's off there. 

I would definitely use the progesterone suppositories cupcake. I think they do amazing things and, as far as I know, the side effects of too much are minor. Did your dr prescribe them for after O or after a BFP? I've seen both, after a BFP generally for RPL.


----------



## happycupcake

curiousowl said:


> Sander, I agree about the vaginal temping. It made a huge difference in my charts. And yeah, you really need a BBT. Your flat temps mean something's off there.
> 
> I would definitely use the progesterone suppositories cupcake. I think they do amazing things and, as far as I know, the side effects of too much are minor. Did your dr prescribe them for after O or after a BFP? I've seen both, after a BFP generally for RPL.

Omg I just typed out almost my whole reply and my iPad crashed and lost it all. Typical. 
My GP prescribed them a while ago for PMDD but I didn't know much about low progesterone at the time. I didn't use them because I was paranoid about potential side effects and my moods seemed to start levelling out. I was trying to sort things out myself and I think things have improved a little but one thing for me that stands out, aside from a fair few early losses, is the severe anxiety which gets worse during my lp and I read that if oestrogen isn't being balanced by enough progesterone this can cause anxiety and panic attacks. Even from that point alone I'm pretty desperate. I'm so tired of relying on Valium and then dealing with the side effects of that - it's like living in a fog. Since I read more about bio-identical progesterone being the calming hormone, more than I have read the opposite, I think it's time to try it. I ordered the cream because it's a much lower dose and I read that we don't actually need the high doses doctors prescribe. I don't know what my levels are so I don't know if it would be too much, which is why I ordered the cream. But then the doctor who isn't my usual doctor surprised me by agreeing to give me a prescription for the Cyclogest, so I'm in two minds.
What's been your experience of it? If I use them I intend on using them vaginally because in the back door can cause diarrhoea so I read, which triggers panic for me.
I digress, I apologise I have a habit of doing that. To answer your question, it was for after ovulation


----------



## curiousowl

Cupcake, I've really had no side effects from the progesterone. I would lean towards those because you know exactly how much you're getting so you can keep the dose consistent, which is important, particularly I would think if you're trying to maintain hormone levels for mood. But I don't think there's any harm in trying the cream, just you don't have it in hand.


----------



## curiousowl

Weird temp dip this morning but I think it's a corpus luteum dip. I'll start progesterone tonight. I know I O'd.


----------



## happycupcake

How is it when you stop using it? Do you notice anything then? This is one thing that concerns me, having a huge drop in progesterone and it triggering anxiety more so


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> How is it when you stop using it? Do you notice anything then? This is one thing that concerns me, having a huge drop in progesterone and it triggering anxiety more so

I normally experience some minor anxiety with AF but nothing more than usual.


----------



## happycupcake

See I'm hoping it will help my anxiety as well. It increases during my lp, which is why my GP prescribed it in the first place, for mood swings and that. I'm hoping that stopping it when af is due means it won't be any different to when af would be due anyway, since naturally it's meant to lower then


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> See I'm hoping it will help my anxiety as well. It increases during my lp, which is why my GP prescribed it in the first place, for mood swings and that. I'm hoping that stopping it when af is due means it won't be any different to when af would be due anyway, since naturally it's meant to lower then

Worth a shot to try? If it doesn't help then you can always try something different next time?


----------



## SadakoS

Worth a go Cupcake, if it's no good maybe just don't do it the next time. 

I got my first flashing smiley on my clear blue advance ovulation monitor. I'm so excited :lol:
Has anyone used it before? It says to test in the morning, but I got a blank this morning. Tested again this evening because I had some ewcm and it's flashing. So now I don't know when best to test. The things are too expensive to test twice a day!


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah it is, especially if it actually helps!

I haven't used those OPKs before so I don't know about them but I don't understand why they would be better to use in the AM when the others are best used in the PM most of the time? Does it explain why?


----------



## SadakoS

Nope. Tbh it's part of a trial which I'm not sure if I'm allowed to talk about so I'm trying to do what it tells me to but the am instruction just seems so odd. I'll test in the morning and see if it's still smiley.


----------



## happycupcake

Oh ok. I don't know. I find it bizarre that they specifically say AM, but they detect more than LH don't they? So perhaps that's why? It may be that by tomorrow AM you see a smiley?


----------



## SadakoS

Yeah they detect oestrogen too. We'll see tomorrow I guess. Dtd anyway and will continue to. Hope I don't have 2 weeks of flashing smilies :lol:


----------



## curiousowl

Sadako, I haven't used them but I have friends who have and they took them in the mornings. I'd follow the instructions.


----------



## SadakoS

Got a flashy smiley this morning too so will continue to test am and do opk in the afternoon. 
Hows the temp today Curious?


----------



## ricschick

So does that mean you have ovulated now sadakos? X

I think I may have ovulated was tender and felt sick backache yesterday but my stupid opks are weird as they don't have to get as dark as the control line! There cassanovum ones so there confusing to say the least! I'm off out in a bit to get Ines from the pound shop. X


----------



## SadakoS

No Rics, this means it's detected an oestrogen surge which comes before the LH surge so it's sort of a heads up you'll ovulate soon. But apparently I could have days of flashy smileys. It should go solid smiley just before I O like a normal opk which is the LH surge.


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> Got a flashy smiley this morning too so will continue to test am and do opk in the afternoon.
> Hows the temp today Curious?

Back up as expected! I think I'll take one more then it's just wait.


----------



## SadakoS

How's the opks now Rics? Lighter? 

I forgot to temp this morning, what an idiot! 
3rd day of flashy smiley. Hope I get a peak soon!


----------



## ricschick

Yeah opk was lighter today so I'm just going with Wednesday as ovulation and il take an opk for a few more days just to be sure. I felt tender and sick and had backache so I'm hoping that was it. X


----------



## Sander

Rics I also am going off of other signs for O this month. Had really sensitive bb's from O onward, and had a backache as well. Should be 4dpo today :) 

I've been feeling odd this month, like part of me insists this is the month, but another part of me says yeah right. But honestly after O I'm on relax mode haha. Will start testing in 1 week. :)


----------



## happycupcake

I went to bed at 1am, half sat up because I always play a game on my phone first to switch off, woke up at about 4am still sat up, so went back to sleep and woke at 6am automatically took temp without thinking (I would usually do this between 7-7:30am), then fell asleep and did the same thing without thinking at 8am. Then thought hang on, I did this already... which do I keep? They could both be accurate at this point so I don't know?


----------



## SadakoS

Really positive opk about 10am. And my dh is away tonight :cry:


----------



## SadakoS

Phew, managed a really awkward quiet bd just after last post while my mums visiting and watching the toddler :lol:


----------



## curiousowl

Haha, good job Sadako!

Cupcake, personally I'd probably do the earlier one since I know that looks better on my chart (a little early as opposed to a little late).


----------



## ricschick

Ha ha sadakos we've had a few of those this week!


----------



## ladders

Ha ha well done sadako I'm very impressed. Did you get a peak on your monitor or was the positive on a cheapie?
Cupcake i think I'd go with the earlier temp as I think even if the length of aleep.is the same you sleep deeper earlier so it's more accurate, that's what I figure lol it's probably not right. 

Sorry iv not been around mucj iv been trying to not get so caught up in thinking about ovulation and timing bd this month until it's actually nearer the time but cd11 today and usually of 17 or 18 and that's put of the window already so prob going to be a long and stressful week! Before I had dd I used to have 25 day cycles and pos opk on CD 11 that was much better! Doesn't help i have ewcm for like a week before o


----------



## SadakoS

Positive was on a cheapie so I'm hoping for a static smiley tomorrow. I often wonder about if my opks are positive or not but this was definitely was. 

Ladders cd11 seems so early to ovulate, I'm used to it being mid 20s up to even cd30 so even 17ish sounds good. If I O in the next day or so it'll be cd20 or 21 so that's pretty good to me.


----------



## happycupcake

I was ovulating CD11 or CD12 as well but this cycle I only just got a positive OPK today at CD14. Looks like previous cycle caused a delay in ovulation. But my temps, cm and cp confuse me since they all look like ovulation happened at the usual time. But I'm still getting what feel like ovulation pain more so on the left side, so I guess I will have to wait and see what my temps do


----------



## SadakoS

Dull mild pain in the left ovary region. I'm hoping if I ovulate that we've done enough! Only managed to bd twice.


----------



## happycupcake

I'm done with sex now. Cystitis yesterday which went away was fine today until we did it again and now it's back so I won't be having any more sex until it's gone and been gone for a while. I think if I ovulated today or tomorrow then it will be ok looking at the timing. I discarded CD9 temp because I was half asleep and got out of bed wondering around then took temp like a total div.

Sadako once is all it takes ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9911.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## curiousowl

Looks like good timing cupcake! Sadako, we really only hit 2 days last cycle and it worked!


----------



## SadakoS

Solid smiley this morning! Woo! Will bd again tonight then I think I'll feel quite good about our timings this month. Thanks Curious, that's reassuring! 
Cupcake, I hope you O too! Fx for temp rise for both of us soon!


----------



## happycupcake

That's good Sadako! 
Temp shot up today so guessing I ovulated yesterday at CD14
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9913.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ricschick

Sadakos and cupcake let's hope we've all done enough!!


----------



## SadakoS

Hopefully this'll work... 
Do you think my opks are still positive? Taken about 1pm. Yesterday's were a bit darker but these definitely still look dark!


----------



## curiousowl

I can't see the picture Sadako


----------



## SadakoS

I don't know how to upload it, it's too large to add to attachments on this site!

Oh I seem to have done it!


----------



## curiousowl

I see it now. The bottom one I'd say yes, the top no, lol.


----------



## happycupcake

Yes I would regard those as positive, the top is weird since half is as dark. You seem to get the odd test like that though


----------



## SadakoS

curiousowl said:


> I see it now. The bottom one I'd say yes, the top no, lol.

That's funny because I've been testing with the thinner ones and just happened to find a thicker one and thought I'd do both as comparison. They're both One Step though apparently!


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> I see it now. The bottom one I'd say yes, the top no, lol.
> 
> That's funny because I've been testing with the thinner ones and just happened to find a thicker one and thought I'd do both as comparison. They're both One Step though apparently!Click to expand...

How weird. Well, everything else seems pretty clear so just mark it as positive and don't worry too much is my advice!


----------



## SadakoS

A bit disappointed as I expected a temp rise this morning and I don't have one. But I guess I did still have +opk yesterday and loads of ewcm so hopefully I'll get it tomorrow. Sensitive nips this morning though which makes me think that O has happened, but I guess it could have just happened. Got in another bd last night though so feeling good about timings! 
Basically I need to chill out and see what temp is tomorrow :lol:


----------



## happycupcake

I wouldn't worry about that, I sometimes see a temp dip after an increase when I ovulate. I had a good increase yesterday but today only a tiny increase but many a time around 2dpo I see a dip so don't worry


----------



## SadakoS

I've just not had a rise at all to confirm O. Hopefully tomorrow! Which I think would actually be better as I would have dtd the 2 days leading up to O. 
As long as I've definitely ovulated, even if I don't catch this month I should have around a 30-32day cycle which is so short for me so it's all good!


----------



## happycupcake

Generally it won't confirm ovulation until a third higher temp, mine hasn't and doesn't until 3dpo at least, but if there are other factors involved that could indicate it happened on a couple of different days then it may take a little longer to confirm


----------



## curiousowl

I bet you'll see a rise tomorrow Sadako! Try not to worry about it today.


----------



## happycupcake

Looking at my chart I'm pretty sure ovulation was on CD14. If I'm to use Cyclogest, should I wait for the app to confirm it or looking at this should I start now?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9920.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Looking at my chart I'm pretty sure ovulation was on CD14. If I'm to use Cyclogest, should I wait for the app to confirm it or looking at this should I start now?

Is that the progesterone? I would wait until you get crosshairs. That's what I was told to do. Starting at 2 or 3dpo isn't going to make much difference and even though it seems clear, mine did too! I think it's a good policy to confirm O.


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks, Curious. I should imagine that will be tomorrow


----------



## ashley2pink

Hi, everyone. Feels strange to be back here. I was on here all of the time when I was pregnant with my 3rd. She will be 6 the end of this month! So this is pretty much my 1st post in almost 6 yrs. We decided recently to try for #4. My first 3 pregnancies I was in my early 20's to mid 20's for all and now I am 33 so I'm worried it will take a while to conceive. I got pregnant very quick with my others. 1 month for my first 3 pregnancies(1 was a miscarriage) and 1-2 months with my 4th pregnancy. We started trying last month and I got a positive OPK, but AF came yesterday :( So first month was a no-go. I knew my chances of getting pregnant right away were lower.


----------



## ladders

Sadoka did you get your rise today?

Cupcake did your app confirm o? It looks to me like cd14 so hopefully you've had another high today. 

You've both had such good timing! Still waiting to o here, got my first flashing smiley 6 days ago so getting a bit bored waiting. If goes like last few months won't be till Thurs but at least getting closer.

Welcome Ashley, CD1 is never fun


----------



## SadakoS

Hi Ashley, welcome! I'm sorry you were disappointed, I hope you have more luck next cycle! 

Yes Ladders, got a good rise this morning so feeling hopeful! 6 days of flashing smileys sounds so frustrating, I was so surprised that I only had 3! Fx you O this week xx


----------



## ladders

Thanks I'm pretty sure I used to get loads before and that's why I stopped using them because i would think o was imminent and bd lots just for the solid to take days to come by that point it was hard to force more bd! Tried to be super cool this time but started to wane now!
Really glad you got your rise!


----------



## PG5K

Hi everyone,
I'm back here after neatly 5 years but finally I'm trying for a second. 
My story is - I've just turned 33, have one dd with my ex husband. We broke up a while ago and since then I've met a new guy. We've been together nearly 2 years and decided we want to have a baby together. 

We're not in a massive rush to get pregnant but at the same time I remembered before how quickly I went from being relaxed about TTC to being obsessive. This time I want to (at least on the outside) appear relaxed. 

I've just come off the pill 2 weeks ago so I'm symptom spotting for O. I think I'm due to O very soon which is making me want to DTD but then I've got systitis which is making me feel very ill! Trust the bad timing.

It's quite nice to see some BFP on the thread already :flower:


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome ladies!


----------



## curiousowl

Sadako, great rise! Your chart is looking so good.


----------



## happycupcake

Ashley, welcome! I can relate, seemed to get pregnant easily but this time it's proving harder! The conception part seems to be happening but getting them to stick is where we are currently stuck. I hope your journey doesn't take long :)

Ladders, you're waiting to ovulate? I'm sorry, my memory is atrocious. I hope it happens soon for you :)

PG5K I am in the same boat with cystitis right now. On and off for days! Have you tried Cystopurin (potassium citrate, I think)? Uva-ursi is good but I don't know the safety of it when ttc, you should be able to find it at most health food stores but it isn't for long term use. It's basically drops you add to water, tastes weird but does the job. Unsweetened cranberry juice and also cranberry supplements can help but again with the supplements check with ttc first. Try to drink a litre of water an hour for three hours, and I know this goes against the grain but sometimes a small amount of caffeine can help because it draws water to your bladder quickly which can provide relief quickly, however sometimes this can make things worse so go with what feels right for you.
And I know it's awful timing (I was in the same situation a couple of months ago with imminent ovulation as well), but stay away from sex until it's gone because it will make it worse. When you do dtd, pee first then immediately after and maybe use the shower on yourself after to make sure anything around the area is washed away. Also only use water don't use soap. You probably know all this but in case you don't I thought I'd spam you with info lol :D

Temp took a dive today but app still confirmed ovulation for CD14. Against popular opinion (I have been researching this non stop) I am leaving the Cyclogest alone in favour of the cream which arrived today thankfully. Good timing. Reasons being I can't use the back door since I know if it gives me diarrhoea it will trigger panic and I need to avoid stress as much as possible (cortisol can obliterate progesterone) and given the recurrent cystitis at the moment that rules out the front door, as it were, so cream it is. I used some earlier today after a shower, I'm praying it helps. Even if it only alleviates the increased anxiety at this point that's a huge benefit. 
I'm hoping the later ovulation is a good thing, and I have read some promising things about the cream, including reviews of some women who successfully got pregnant and stayed pregnant using it after having been unsuccessful before.

Just a question - anyone here find multivitamins trigger bladder irritation? I noticed that this seems to be playing up when I'm remembering to take them. The days I haven't remembered I haven't had cystitis but then I take them and it comes back. This wasn't happening before, but I was taking them during the day then drinking lots. This time I have only remembered late in the evening to take them, which means I then go to bed unable to keep drinking obviously, and then it starts up again the following day. It turns my pee bright luminous yellow, so I'm wondering if it's taking them during the evening that's doing it?


----------



## curiousowl

I haven't had any issues with my prenatal vitamins cupcake. I take them in the evening too and my morning pee is bright yellow. It's the B vitamins!


----------



## ladders

I haven't had any issues with prenatals but iv been properly rubbish with taking them since the mc so I must get back into the swing of it. Glad your app has cofirmed o i thought CD 14 looked good for it and you've had great timing again so hoping the cream works for you! How are you feeling about everything? Yes I'm waiting ovulate just praying it happens soon!

Pg5k I can certainly relate to that I was super cool for the first 2 months the #2 Then went back to my obsessive neurotic stressing and currently still there!


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, yes I noticed it was the B vitamins when I was only taking the B complex a while ago, peeing out what resembled radioactive stuff lol! 
It's literally the only thing that's different, so I wondered if it could be why. It could easily be coincidence but I will take them during the day from now on so I can drink plenty just in case.

Ladders, I currently feel like a water balloon lol I'm also rubbish at remembering to take them. Apparently it takes a month to build a proper routine you won't forget so we both best start remembering! I started to forget when my husband went into hospital weeks ago, and I have just been out of routine since. 
I'm not going to get my hopes up about this cycle simply because the previous four have all resulted in loss. I'm in two minds whether to test as early as I usually do, or whether to wait it out. It's our wedding anniversary Saturday which would put me at 8dpo, which is still very early. I wish it landed after af is due as if we are successful this time it would be a lovely present for my husband, but I guess I could hide any early testing should it take place, and surprise him with a belated present if we are successful this time. 
For now at least, I don't actually feel anxious which is new. Possibly the placebo effect but possibly the cream is actually helping as I have read different things with how quickly it can help.
I hope you ovulate soon! When do you usually?


----------



## ricschick

Welcome girls I hope you guys get your bfp quickly! 
I've never noticed yellow pee after taking my prenatals vits hmmm il look in the morning lol I too take them at night. I hope your cystitis clears up soon that is no fun!!
I hope the cream works cupcake!! 
So 2or3 of us in the tww then! 

Ladders I hope you ovulate soon!! It's so frustrating isn't it! I hate waiting for ovulation!


----------



## SadakoS

curiousowl said:


> Sadako, great rise! Your chart is looking so good.

It's not bad, I'm not sure if FF will put me ovulating sat or Sun. Should find out tomorrow anyway. 

Curious, yours is looking fab too. 

Yeah Rics quite a few of us in the 2ww. Fx for us all! We should start a group testing thread!


----------



## PG5K

I've had bright yellow pee from taking the fizzy barocca multivitamins before. I think if you have too much of one vitamin then your body just pees it out. 
It freaked me out one day :wacko:

I've been getting my water down me today and I bought some grapefruit juice as last time it gave me lots of ewcm so I could figure out ovulation easily. 
I haven't seen any yet so just waiting.


----------



## happycupcake

PG5K be careful of grapefruit juice making cystitis worse, I know you're meant to avoid acidic/citrus fruits and juices. 
Ginger tea seems to help me, and also something warm in the area as well.
I found just drinking lots of water helped with ewcm


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Sadako, great rise! Your chart is looking so good.
> 
> It's not bad, I'm not sure if FF will put me ovulating sat or Sun. Should find out tomorrow anyway.
> 
> Curious, yours is looking fab too.
> 
> Yeah Rics quite a few of us in the 2ww. Fx for us all! We should start a group testing thread!Click to expand...

Thanks! My signs were not at all ambiguous this cycle.

Yours'll be Sunday. And you'll need a third high temp before you get crosshairs :D (I've temped probably 25 cycles in FF!)


----------



## SadakoS

I agree actually. My last decent cycle I had a small temp rise day after O then a much bigger one the day after. My small one this time isn't high enough. I hope my timing was OK. Would have dtd again on Sunday but I was too sore. Plus it's super awkward with my mum staying with us!


----------



## ricschick

I no what you mean about awkward we're at the caravan and if we are too vigorous lol the tv in the living rooms shakes so we have to be so slow it's hard work lol.


----------



## curiousowl

lol Rics. So funny.


----------



## happycupcake

Rics :rofl: 

I guess this could be coincidence but I used the cream yesterday and my temp leapt today, higher than my previous cycles vaginal temping (which my husband told me earlier sounds like I hire my vag through an agency when I say temping lol), anyway thought I'd post a photo of them together, top is current chart on its own, middle is current compared to cycle before and bottom is compared to the cycle before that, current in purple
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9928.jpg
File size: 70.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SadakoS

That looks promising Cupcake!


----------



## ricschick

Oh I hope it works cupcake!! All looking good!!! Xx


----------



## ladders

That's a great temp rise cupcake! And that did make me laugh what your dh said!
On CD 15 now and previously iv gotten my positive opk on cd17 once ovulating the next day and once on the day so I'm hoping to try to time a bd the day before a positive opk so not sure as we be last night do I give it a miss tonight or go again. I'm just conscious of starting everyday too early and then dh won't put out long enough to cover o &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## curiousowl

Lol, so funny cupcake. Yes, great rise. Progesterone can definitely do that your temp. It's why I haven't been temping this TWW.


----------



## happycupcake

Lol he made me laugh so much when he said that. It was first thing, I was surprised to see temp go up that much so I showed him in my surprise and he said that :rofl:

Ladders, I generally do it each day if we can or just when the mood takes us, which coincidentally is usually daily around ovulation. But if that doesn't work for you then maybe tomorrow then the next day or day after?

Curious, why don't you? Because it makes it stay high anyway? You mean to avoid that false hope thing, assuming high temps may mean pregnancy? Sorry if I have that all wrong! I temp all the time except the first few days of af, because otherwise I don't remember to so I try to stick to routine. But if my temps stay higher than they usually would, and for longer, then its confirmation to me that it's actually doing something which is good. I know not to get my hopes up though with temps being high. I know they *can* mean pregnancy, but I know they can just be high because of progesterone without pregnancy anyway so that's ok


----------



## curiousowl

Cupcake, yup, pretty much. My temps last cycle after I started the progesterone were abnormally high and steady, which is normal for being on progesterone. Since it won't tell me anything there feels like no point to me and then I might as well just not worry about it. I can see the point of staying in the habit though. Really I think it's one of those, whatever works!


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah I agree, Curious. I can completely see why one may choose not to temp during their lp, but my memory is so rubbish I have to keep doing it plus I'm interested to see if there's a continuous improvement with temps as well. They were ok before, but I have seen them dip more and more about half way through my lp, which I don't know if it's normal or a sign of low progesterone. But I know to stop using the stuff if I don't see a positive test. It must be a little less stressful doing it your way though


----------



## Sander

Hey guys, sorry I've been silently stalking. Glad everyone is doing well :)

No one is responding on my test thread so I thought I'd double post here - what do you think are you seeing that faint line? I never get evaps on these tests but I am for real seeing something without holding it under a million different lights


----------



## Alligator

Sander - I think I see something too. VVVFL.... how many DPO are you? Test again with FRER or FMU?? GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Sander

Hi Alligator - don't think we've talked before, welcome to the thread :)
9dpo today, and yes this was smu. If it still looks like this tomorrow with fmu I'll buy an FRER. I'm just so excited because I'm person it's a lot easier to see, and I've never had faint lines this dark before - it's always ended up my imagination but this one is legitimately visible!


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, I see that! That's what my lines looked like at 9dpo last cycle and they were real so FX!


----------



## ricschick

Sander definitely see that!! Eek!!!


----------



## SadakoS

Sander I can definitely see something! Fx for tomorrow!


----------



## ricschick

Sander definitely see that!! Eek!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Sander I see it too. I altered it a little to see if it was clearer, don't know but I definitely see it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9940.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Alligator

Sander said:


> Hi Alligator - don't think we've talked before, welcome to the thread :)
> 9dpo today, and yes this was smu. If it still looks like this tomorrow with fmu I'll buy an FRER. I'm just so excited because I'm person it's a lot easier to see, and I've never had faint lines this dark before - it's always ended up my imagination but this one is legitimately visible!

Hi Sander - thank you, nice to chat with you...FX you get a darker line tomorrow with FMU. YAY!


----------



## happycupcake

I have a question: this cream I'm using recommends using one pump daily (it's 20mg progesterone per pump), but everywhere else I have read use two pumps daily because progesterone starts to drop after 12 ish hours and you want to keep the levels up. That seems to make sense, but I don't know why this particular bottle suggests one daily since it isn't any different. So, what do you reckon? One or two? I'm thinking since it isn't as high as what a doctor would prescribe in pessaries two can't hurt?


----------



## Sander

Thanks guys, am hoping it will darken up :) 
And thanks for the tweak cupcake! You're always so good at that haha. As for your cream I have no idea, maybe ask you doc? I mean I can't see that more progesterone would hurt but I don't know


----------



## SadakoS

O confirmed wahoo! Testing will commence on Sunday at 7dpo :lol:

What day does everyone else start testing on? 

Curious are you 9dpo now? Tested yet?


----------



## ladders

Cupcake I think i would go twice daily to mantain a constant level and since the cream is a much lower strength than the pesseries I can't see it would hurt

Sander I can see that line 2fx for today's test!

Alligator welcome to the thread. I think you replied to one of my posts in the ttc after a loss, just wanted to say sorry for your loss I certainly know how you feel. Do you know where abouts you are in your cycle?

Still negative ovulation this morning but not worried as we didn't bd last night. Planning on tonight so hoping will get a pos tonight or tomorrow. Starting to get pretty anxious though it's not coming


----------



## happycupcake

Sander, I hope you don't mind. If you do, please let me know! Have you used anymore today?
My GP doesn't seem to be available which is frustrating as I haven't a single doubt in my mind that locum I saw would completely write it off. 

Sadako I usually start at about 5dpo-7dpo. Earlier because I get paranoid about ectopic pregnancy and I have seen some see super early positives turn into that so I sometimes do 5dpo to rule anything obvious out, if that makes sense? Which really, probably doesn't make any sense. I just think a positive at 5dpo would be highly unusual and something to keep a close eye on. But 7dpo whilst is early, doesn't seem unreasonably early. I have had quite a few faint positives at 7dpo before so I don't think it's all that unusual. 

Ladders, I really am inclined to agree with you. Everything I have read says use it twice daily except for one website which says 20-30mg daily, and the instructions on the bottle which say once daily. However, if progesterone starts to decrease after 12 ish hours then it makes sense to apply it twice twelve hours apart to keep the levels balanced. I think I will start this today. I already applied the first lot which was probably a pump and a half because it was like air was in the way and it wouldn't come out. 
Apparently it can also be applied to the face, and those who have used it say it's anti-ageing and people have asked them if they have had a facelift! I wonder, because I noticed that shortly after our daughter arrived my skin seemed to age more and more rather quickly. There's a world of diffence in my face when she was newborn and today.
Don't worry, I thought the same with my OPKs this time. I wasn't going to bother with them but decided to because I wasn't sure if I would ovulate the same time as usual given that loss seemed to be different to the other chemicals I have had. So I kept using the OPKs and they would get darker, then lighter, and by CD13 I was worried everything was messed up and I wouldn't ovulate but then CD14 out of nowhere my OPK was positive so don't worry and don't lose hope, our bodies can take a little time to adjust


----------



## ricschick

Sadakos I've started today at 7 dpo I've started a thread in the gallery. 

Cupcake I agree I don't see why it would hurt as the docs prescribed a higher dose anyway. How many dpo are you now? 

Ladders I feel like that every month but it does eventually happen. Xx


----------



## curiousowl

SadakoS said:


> O confirmed wahoo! Testing will commence on Sunday at 7dpo :lol:
> 
> What day does everyone else start testing on?
> 
> Curious are you 9dpo now? Tested yet?

10dpo now! I haven't tested. I'm waiting until 14dpo. I broke my rule about no early testing last cycle and the days of faint positives did my heart in. I have one FRER so I'm taking it Sunday, the day we leave for the beach, to know if I can drink and if I should stop the progesterone.


----------



## happycupcake

Rics, yes the pessaries are a huge dose. 400mg compared to 20-40mg. I'm going to whack some on this evening as well. I'm 5dpo today. I wish I was further into my lp as our anniversary is this coming Saturday and if we are successful this time it would be such a good present. I'm stuck with what to get my husband this year


----------



## SadakoS

You're so restrained Curious! I've got everything crossed for you though! 

Cupcake that would be such a good present. It's our first anniversary on 5th September, but if I got a bfp I don't think I could keep my mouth shut that long to give it as a present!


----------



## happycupcake

Oh gosh I don't think I could keep quiet that long lol! It could be an early present though? Perhaps you could keep it quiet as long as you could then pee on another stick and wrap it up. I think this is what I will do but for a belated present, if things are successful of course. 

Curious I do so admire your restraint. I think I would attempt this myself if I wasn't on medication. I'm taking Valium at the moment for anxiety, however I have lowered the dose today (first time in ages I've felt able to), so hopefully this cream will help me stop using them! I would rather find out sooner than later because of this, as it becomes even more important to lower them/come off them completely. Low doses are generally regarded as safe until close to your due date, but because they can't actually trial this since it would be completely unethical to do so on pregnant women, there isn't enough evidence for me to feel completely safe in taking the dose I'm currently taking. I would rather they were there as back up, if I really needed them, than regularly taking them to take the edge off anxiety. I'm going on sorry!


----------



## curiousowl

Totally understand cupcake! Makes perfect sense to me.

And honestly, early testing is fun! If I didn't have this history of CPs I'd be taking alll the tests :D


----------



## ladders

Cupcake your not going on! That's what we are hear for. I completely understand wanting to lower your dose but remember it's a rough time ttc and you don't want to lower it to where it's not helping you through. Don't forget most important thing is you in this process

Still waiting for positive opk! Cervix feels open and loads of ewcm but where's my freaking lh!


----------



## Alligator

Hi ladders! Nice to meet you. I have no idea where I am in my cycle. Still in the first cycle since d&c (had that Aug 2, exactly 2 weeks ago). I did feel some cramping over the last 2-3 days so wondering if that's ovulation or my body returning to normal? I've had no bleeding since the d&c so who knows! I am cautiously hoping I get AF at the end of the month/early Sept so we can start TTC again in September. I'll be honest, we aren't being super careful the rest of this month (I've missed my DH!!!). FX!! Hoping you O soon!!


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake we normally stick to the traditional gifts per year, how many years will it be? X


----------



## happycupcake

curiousowl said:


> Totally understand cupcake! Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> And honestly, early testing is fun! If I didn't have this history of CPs I'd be taking alll the tests :D

Yeah I don't like the fact that I seem to have had quite a few of those, it's heartbreaking even if you don't get your hopes up. I'm sorry you have experienced these :hugs:



ladders said:


> Cupcake your not going on! That's what we are hear for. I completely understand wanting to lower your dose but remember it's a rough time ttc and you don't want to lower it to where it's not helping you through. Don't forget most important thing is you in this process
> 
> Still waiting for positive opk! Cervix feels open and loads of ewcm but where's my freaking lh!

Thanks. I lowered it today because I felt fine with it, which is good. It's so addictive that I don't want to keep taking it to prevent anxiety or take the edge off if I can find a better way so hopefully this is what I need. 
It's difficult to deal with it alongside this as there isn't any easy way around it.

Mine was like that, I had a hso cervix and ewcm when I would usually ovulate, but negative OPKs still! Then when it turned positive days later cp was still high and relatively soft but felt less open and I didn't have any fertile cm except sort of watery at best so we used Preseed. Weirdest ovulation lol I hope it happens soon for you, I'm sure it will :)


----------



## happycupcake

ricschick said:


> Cupcake we normally stick to the traditional gifts per year, how many years will it be? X

Six years so sugar or iron. I'm totally lost this year! I was going to buy him a telescope but today he surprised me with my present early and guess what it was? A telescope lol I laughed so much, fabulous present though I have wanted one for ages but I knew he'd love one too.
So now I'm super stuck. Ideally I'd love to get him a thermal imaging camera but they are so expensive and I just paid a huge bill today so can't afford it. I have been looking for something along traditional lines as well today but I don't see anything that grabs me x


----------



## ladders

Funny because it's mine and dh anniversary Friday too! We always just get a small gift along the traditional line so as he's got a new job that requires a suit iv gotten him a posh linen tie. Hopefully he likes it lol for me if just like to ovulate!

Alligator I half heartedly charted after my mc and think I ovulated on cd 20 which is only 2-3 dats different to when I normally would. I had a mc before conceiving my dd without af in between so it's definitely possible. This is my first proper cycke after mc so just hoping it'll be back on track


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> Totally understand cupcake! Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> And honestly, early testing is fun! If I didn't have this history of CPs I'd be taking alll the tests :D
> 
> Yeah I don't like the fact that I seem to have had quite a few of those, it's heartbreaking even if you don't get your hopes up. I'm sorry you have experienced these :hugs:Click to expand...

Same back at you friend.


----------



## Sander

Yeah no worries cupcake, I did take another test today and it was a BFN. I didn't realize if you brush the opk against the hpt it could turn it positive. So yesterday I did that unknowingly, and someone pointed it out to me in the gallery. I waited until this morning and did an expirement. I tried a new hpt, then another hpt, then dipped an opk and touched the hpt with it the same way I did yesterday and that one had a faint line, but the control was blank. I'll post pictures. Basically what a way to crush my hopes and dreams ha. Extremely disappointing. Now I'm definitely thinking this is not my month. 

(This photo is opk vs. non-touched hpt, looks BFN)


This photo is all 3 tests, top is yesterday's, middle is non-touched, bottom was touched to opk


Ugh. Just feel like calling it quits


----------



## Alligator

Oh Sander I'm so sorry. You're not out until AF shows... FX


----------



## SadakoS

Sander that's really disappointing. But you're still early and there's plenty of time for a bfp!


----------



## Alligator

FX for you ladders! I've started tracking my BBT (not sure how accurate it will be these few weeks as my body returns to normal but it helps me to do something) and my spotting has stopped (it was brown spotting for a week or more, ick). I only started tracking temps a couple days ago (Monday, literally) and it went up .3 degrees (97.26 to 97.6 this am). I have no idea what that means if anything, but combined with the cramps I am guessing ovulation? Hoping? I don't know! I've never temped before. I've never used OPKs before but I have some [email protected] ones..although I assume if I take them now they will be rubbish if I've already ovulated. My HPT still show a faint positive. This whole thing is so confusing! I hope you're back on track this cycle :)


----------



## curiousowl

Oh no Sander. If that's what happened I'm really sorry.


----------



## curiousowl

Is anyone else having problems with FF?


----------



## Sander

Thanks guys. Will hope for the best obviously :)

Yes Curious FF is down for me also. 

Can anyone explain to me why you aren't recommended to look at tests after 10 minutes? Is it because of evaps or will a line with actual colour come up? I couldn't help myself and pulled that test back out of the package about 20 minutes later and there's a second line with colour (faint) but it's not gray. Seriously, I don't know what's up with these tests because they're the same batch but only this month do I seem to be getting all these weird mixed messages


----------



## curiousowl

Glad it's not just me!

Honestly Sander, this was exactly me last cycle. I was so frustrated with my tests. Turned out I was pregnant. I did have a loss but I think I could just have easily have seen clearer lines a few days later. I don't want to give you false hope because yeah, don't read them after the time and all but don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## Sander

Ugh it's tough. Maybe you guys can look and let me know. It has colour for sure, a little harder to pick up on the phone but I need a second opinion (or several haha)


----------



## SadakoS

That is a very obvious second line to me. Does look like it has colour too!


----------



## happycupcake

Sander I'm sorry. I have tried this out myself and sometimes it doesn't happen. I have had a hpt come up positive after touching an OPK and also one that still stayed negative. 
But the photo you posted that line has colour there, above. Evaps generally don't really have colour in my experience, they tend to be more grey and usually skinny. So it could be that there was a faint line you didn't notice before and it darkened over time as this does happen. Was that the middle test? Because I actually thought there was something extremely faint on that.

Ladders that's a coincidence! My husband gave me my present early today, he bought me a telescope which bizarrely I was thinking about buying him.

Sander I tweaked it and it does seem to have colour
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9970.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sander

Hi cupcake, yes it was the middle test - that's the one I made sure not to go anywhere near an opk. DH agrees that neither of us have seen a second line like that before. I read somewhere if hcg is really low it can take longer than the time limit to show up. Is that true? Because I don't really think it looks like an evap either


----------



## happycupcake

Speaking from experience I have found that the earlier on or the less hCG there, it tends to take longer for a positive line to show up. I have seen it with all my tests both successful pregnancies and losses. With our youngest son the first test I did at around 10dpo took a good few minutes to show a faint line but after a week the line was showing up as the urine was passing over the strip so I would be inclined to agree with what you read


----------



## ashley2pink

Thanks for the welcomes.
PG5k. I get the same way! I wanted to just be relaxed this time around with TTC.I was kind of obsessed about it with my first 3 kids. But I find myself thinking about it a lot now and worrying it will take a long time. I didnt want to worry about OPK's etc. But here I am doing it all over again


----------



## ladders

Sander I can clearly see that line and if that's one that's not touched the opk then I reckon your very close to a bfp!

Alligator my temps were all over the place after miscarriage and didn't show a clear ovulation pattern and conflicted with cm and boobs etc so I'm glad for that one to go. I like to be in control and definitely didn't feel I was with that cycle.

Ah cupcake how much in sync are you and dh that's so lovely!

So I got a positive opk this morning yeah!!!!! First proper positive on a cheapy and got a solid smiley. Still have ewcm and open cervix but I had a temp jump this morning. Surely I can't have ovulated the day before a positive opk??? I tested 7pm last night so wouldn't have missed one yesterday.


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, yeah we are lol it's bizarre, we can usually finish each other's sentences or know what the other is thinking and frequently we will say out loud what the other is about to say. 
I'm so happy you have a positive OPK! It is possible you missed it last night, I usually see a positive a little later in the evening. It's also possible to have ovulated and then see a positive OPK after but this is more likely the older we become. I think you are probably ovulating today or possibly ovulated early hours, and it isn't unusual to see an increase in temperature before you ovulate as well so I wouldn't worry about that. Mine did that, it went up then down then up, will post a photo of my chart so you can see.
I got it wrong before. I think I said I thought I had watery cm CD14 but I didn't, that was before and I had sticky cm CD13 and CD14 and cp wasn't in the most favourable position so mine was all weird as well
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0025.jpg
File size: 67.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ricschick

Sander that looks like a bfp to me!! 

Ladders yay for positive opk!! 

Cupcake lovely how you thought of the same present &#127873; 

I'm so confused at the moment. I felt like I was ovulating in cd24 had a surge on the opk I was using ( these ins don't have to be the same colour as control line) so put that as ovulation. But yesterday I had ewcm again and strong cramps last night! So I may have ovulated last night instead! I've run out of opks so I'm not quite sure. &#128561;


----------



## happycupcake

Rics, I sometimes see ewcm after ovulation. You have quite a short lp don't you? Could you be low on progesterone? This can sometimes mean you have fertile cm after ovulation but obviously it happens to many women wothout any hormonal issue as well. I also always get cramps after ovulation, and the fairly distinct ovulation cramps themselves can actually last a good few days after ovulation itself


----------



## curiousowl

Yay for a positive OPK ladders! If it was just a small temp jump, you might see a bigger one tomorrow. What did your 7pm test look like? This cycle I had a nearly positive OPK at 6pm and very positive at 10pm.


----------



## Alligator

Ladders - thanks for sharing your experience. I know my body is probably all over the place so I'm trying to just relax and wait for AF to show up. Easier said than done. I just want to get back in the game.


----------



## SadakoS

Yey Ladders! So pleased for positive opk!


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake it's normally 12 days it's just so frustrating that I ran out of opk if it's negative this cycle I'm going back to the normal ic opks as there's no mistaking with those! I hate not knowing! I may even temp&#129300;


----------



## happycupcake

I think temping is a good idea even if only for a few cycles, you get a much clearer idea of what's happening and when. I haven't bothered with the flashing OPKs since they confuse me, I always use the dipstick cheap OPKs, they have always been accurate for me.

I can't remember if I said but I'm having progesterone levels checked tomorrow, anyone know what the normal range is? I have read different things online. Also if there was an early pregnancy happening, would that alter the result or would it be pretty similar still?


----------



## ladders

Thanks ladies im so relieved! 

Curious my test last night was dark but not as much as the control line and got a negative on digital. This morning it was super dark and positive digital. Thought I'd got a open cervix and checked again a few minutes ago and it's clearly open now and big difference to before so hopefully haven't o'd yet, we dtd last night but nice to get a couple in around o. Wasn't a massive jump from other temps but from the last few it was, I'll attach my chart

Rics I had the same last cycke and i read you can get a secondary oestrogen surge that produces ewcm and a dip in temp so maybe that's what it is?

Cupcake im sorry im not too sure about anything progesterone related
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170817-182848.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## curiousowl

ladders, yeah, this cycle I have 2 days of + OPKs marked and like I said, the first day was only + around 10pm and I O'd sometime the next day when I was getting a + all day long. So that could be your situation, especially considering that was a small temp jump. Depending on what things look like tomorrow I could easily see FF putting your crosshairs on either day. Sounds like your timing is good regardless!


----------



## curiousowl

I am such a big advocate of temping! I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## ladders

No temp jump this morning so hoping for one tomorrow. Not sure how optimistic I am about getting another bd in tonight though &#128533;


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, why?


----------



## ladders

Because we fall more into a naturally every other night dtd, obviously around ovulation i want everyday and I think dh feels pressured to perform. Cervix still open and no temp jump yet so I would like to try again for tonight and hoping I can disguise it as and anniversary dtd instead of a bd!


----------



## happycupcake

Ah ok I see. I reckon you can disguise it as an anniversary thing, how about taking him by surprise? This usually goes down well with my husband (pun completely intended)


----------



## ladders

Ha ha good idea I might try that lol, just praying to god I get a temp rise tomorrow! Come on little egg time to pop out now!


----------



## happycupcake

I reckon you will :)


----------



## curiousowl

I'm sure you will too ladders!


----------



## curiousowl

Afm, 12dpo and all symptoms have disappeared so I'm sure I'm out. At least I feel no urge to test now.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander, any news???


----------



## ladders

Ha ha thanks ladies wish me luck!

Curious I don't think that means your out, in fact when I conceived my dd that was the one tww I had no symptoms what so ever!


----------



## SadakoS

Curious, when I look back at my first ttc thread, I had literally no symptoms my successful cycle. I have nothing going on this time so I'm using that to make myself feel better. 
Except that I had the WORST rage last night about really not much at all, I threw 2 remote controls across the room! Not like me to totally lose it like these but I just couldn't control myself, it was like I was watching myself and knew how ott I was being but could do nothing to stop it :lol:


----------



## SadakoS

Oh and I only have 6 IC and a digi so I'm really going to try and go easy on the testing this time. I'm not going to buy any more!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladders and Sadako! It's only bothering me because I felt like I was having a ton of symptoms the last couple days and today nothing, but maybe they were unrelated and I just had a little bug or something.


----------



## ricschick

I hate being in limbo!! I'm so annoyed with myself that I didn't buy anymore opks but we were at the van so i couldn't get out!! &#128562;&#128531;


----------



## ladders

Rics what makes you think you've only just ovulated instead of 10dpo? Was it just the ewcm or is there something else?


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders did your temp increase today?


----------



## SadakoS

happycupcake said:


> Ladders did your temp increase today?

Came along to ask the same thing :lol:

And hoping that Sander is OK!


----------



## ladders

Yes thanks ladies &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I got a rise from 36.8 to 37.02. I'm usually around 37 in luteal phase so I'm pleased. Just need it to stay there to comfirm
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20170819-110803.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SadakoS

Excellent! I had a little drop this morning but not much so I'm trying not to be bothered. I did wake up very cold so that could be something to do with it.


----------



## curiousowl

Looking good ladders!


----------



## happycupcake

Fabulous, Ladders :)


----------



## SadakoS

I've read a few good things about Lloyds pharmacy early tests. Just bought 4 of them for under a tenner by using this code SHOPAGAIN20 and choosing to collect in store!


----------



## curiousowl

My mom had a dream last night where she referenced my kids (plural) so I'm hoping that means something!


----------



## SadakoS

Hope so Curious! Fx for you for the morning. I'll be checking here every 5 minutes to see if you've posted!


----------



## curiousowl

I'll update one way or the other right away!


----------



## ladders

Curious are you testing today??? Good luck if you are!


----------



## ricschick

ladders said:


> Rics what makes you think you've only just ovulated instead of 10dpo? Was it just the ewcm or is there something else?

I was extremely crampy plus the ewcm. 11dpo possibly a vvvvvvf line but not convinced at all!!! So don't no if I'm due af or not!! &#129300;


----------



## ricschick

Oh good luck curious!!!


----------



## ricschick

Anything?


----------



## SadakoS

I don't see anything Rics, sorry.


----------



## happycupcake

I don't know Rics, I think maybe on the invert but I'm unsure


----------



## curiousowl

14dpo. BFN on a FRER. Time to stop the progesterone and let AF come. I'm so sad. I really thought after my chemical last month that with the progesterone this might be it. :cry:


----------



## SadakoS

Oh Curious, I'm so sad for you, I really thought that was it for you too.


----------



## ladders

I'm so sorry mate, I was really keeping my fingers crossed for you &#128532;


----------



## ricschick

So sorry curious xx


----------



## SadakoS

I've put some pics on my testing thread, could you guys look?


----------



## ricschick

Of course!!


----------



## SadakoS

Thanks Rics, I just don't know what to think. Need some more/different tests!


----------



## ricschick

Looks pretty convincing to me!! Xx


----------



## SadakoS

I dunno I've been doing a lot of Googling and found plenty of pics that look like mine that turned out to be evaporation or just plain old false positives. We'll see!


----------



## happycupcake

Lots and lots of love and hugs, Curious. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sander

Hey guys, sorry for being awol. Af came yesterday, guess I was lucky enough to see a real evap on a wondfo -_-

Not sure what we'll do this month, feeling like taking a break. The ups and downs are proving to be a lot harder than expected. I actually gathered up all of my opk's and hpt's and thermometers and pre-seed and put the whole lot in a garbage bag and told DH to throw it away. I don't know what he did with it but I'm pretty sure he's hidden it all away somewhere 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry about af curious :( 

Will check your threads sadako and rics


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies. I'm on my beach vacation now and going to drink and enjoy every moment. Stupid TTC. I hate it so much.


----------



## SadakoS

Sander I'm sorry, that's so so unfair. I'll bet your OH hasn't thrown your stuff out, but whatever the outcome just do what you feel is best. A break might do you good, refresh you. Hugs. 

Curious, I hope you enjoy your holiday. Drink and be as merry as you can. 

Is your temp still up Ladders? 

I've put more pics on my thread. I wouldn't call it a bfp but I have the faintest line on an IC. I'm feeling very cautious, I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## ricschick

Oh I'm sorry sanders! I agree a breather will do you good xxx

Curious enjoy!!!! 

Af not here yet but I've adjusted my ticker to the 2nd time I thought I might of ovulated so will see if af comes today or not. I just wish it would if it is!!!


----------



## SadakoS

What sensitivity are clearblue digital??


----------



## happycupcake

SadakoS said:


> What sensitivity are clearblue digital??

If it's the conception indicator they're 25mIU. If the regular one it's 50mIU or possibly 100mIU


----------



## SadakoS

It's the conception indicator. It's that time same as clearblue plus then? Just wondering if I should take it rather than buy something different?


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah same as the CB plus


----------



## ladders

Oh sander I'm so so sorry I really thought this was your bfp I'm really gutted for you. At arriving after seeing a line is the worst &#128532;

Sadoka yes temp still and now have creamy cm and closed cervix so pretty happy that iv ovulated just have to relax as long as i can in the tww! Heading over to your testing thread now


----------



## SadakoS

I'm a bit gutted, just got a not pregnant on a digi. I had a really good hold and strong wee as well!


----------



## curiousowl

The first mom from the cohort of new moms in my local group announced her pregnancy with #2. March. I should be due in March. My heart hurts.


----------



## SadakoS

Curious I'm so sorry. It hurts so much when other people announce. I have 2 at my work at the moment, both who have children younger than me and I'm so jealous. Can't help it.


----------



## Sander

Curious I know how you feel. For me it's not just the horrible jealousy when other people announce it, I even feel anxiety about close friends getting pregnant before I do. Just feels so unfair sometimes.


----------



## ricschick

I no how you feel curious! I just wish it would happen for us all now!!' 

Still no af so I'm assuming I ovulated later. &#129300;


----------



## ladders

I'm sorry you're feeling crap curious I totally know how you feel. I have friends I made when my dd was born and 3 of the 6 have their #2 and remarked how easy it was that time 2 of them on first month trying other on 2nd! Here I am 6 months on with nothing to show for it other than a mc! Life doesn't seem fair when ttc. Really hope you feel better soon but we are here for you to rant anytime you need to of not :hugs:


----------



## happycupcake

Curious I'm sorry :hugs: I understand though. When I mc my friend was pregnant, further along than I had been and the first time she visited me right after my mc she grabbed my hand for me to feel her baby moving and as much as I was happy for her I also just didn't want to know. And then my rather childish sister said "I bet I get pregnant before you do again" and it all felt like a huge kick in the teeth, more my sister than the friend of course as that was incredibly insensitive to say, but then she is an insensitive bitch so... 
And now, after early loss after early loss it feels like we get stuck at conception, that happens fine but keeping them hasn't happened thus far and each time I have felt like giving up, more so after each time it happens. You try to put on a smile for the world because that's what you do, but then there's an announcement or you're by yourself for a while and it starts to drag you down. 
The only thing you can do, that any of us can do, is to keep trying and keep smiling even if you have to fake it at first because it will happen at some point, just like it did for those who announce their happy news, you will be announcing your own happy news too


----------



## Alligator

I'm so sorry, Curious. I know so many of us know how you feel. I was supposed to be due in February and people have started announcing their February babies on FB and it's just so hard to see. That was supposed to be me :( Hugs to you, we'll get our rainbows soon I just know it.


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you ladies so much. Big hugs to you all. I'm sorry you all feel this way too. It's so hard. 

Yet another friend posted her pee stick today (in a group I'm in from DD). She already has a second in between the 2 so this is #3. Life just feels so unfair sometimes. As happy as I am for all the ladies in my life, the fact that the vast majority who have kids my DD's age are pregnant or have newborns just kills me daily. I maybe need a Facebook break.


----------



## SadakoS

For those who haven't seen my testing thread I think we caught the egg this month. I have a lot of pricking twinges tonight which is worrying me though :( 
I don't think I'll feel OK until I get past Fri which is the latest AF should show, and I see it in words on a digi! 

I also have no tests in the house so can't test in the morning!


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations sadakos!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, congrats Sadako. So happy for you!


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies, have needed some time away as my schedule has changed up some and the ttc can get discouraging. Still nothing new here.

Welcome to any new ladies, and congrats Sadako!


----------



## curiousowl

I got pregnant with DD 2 cycles after my CP. So maybe that means this will be my month.


----------



## SadakoS

Fx this is your lucky cycle Curious x

Thanks everyone. I'm still reluctant to believe it. I feel like I need a decent pink dye treat to confirm! Will get one today and hope for the best.


----------



## ladders

Congrats sadako hoping you get a nice dark line today.

Nice to hear from you duster! Are you still actively ttc? Where are you in your cycle?

Keeping fingers crossed for you curious!

I'm only 5dpo here and feeling the itch to test already lol


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, if it's of any comfort I reckon I will be heading into another cycle soon because despite having positive tests for the fifth cycle in a row, I don't think this is going anywhere. It's rubbish. Complete rubbish. 
My MIL is meant to be visiting the weekend or Monday I can't remember, but I'm meant to be all happy and polite and smiley which I won't be, because this is too hard. Plus I don't like her anyway, which doesn't help, because she doesn't like me. I know she will criticise and make comments and I won't have the patience for her this time. I can't deal with any of this


----------



## dustergrl

CD8 here. Still actively ttc but seems like a wrench gets thrown in every time I hit O; last month DH had irritation on his penis and was told to abstain until it healed. Unfortunately that was only all of my fertile window.

Good luck curious!


----------



## ashley2pink

Do any of you get ovulation type discharge when you arent ovulating? I seem to get that randomly. Today I had a lot though, which confused me since I am on cycle day 11 only and my cycle are normally 30-34 days..I took an opk just to check and it was negative. But maybe the surge would be over by now? I know it might be nothing.


----------



## SadakoS

That's such bad luck Duster. Hoping you actually get to bd this cycle! 

Ladders, just test! I always do, it makes me feel better even though I know at 6dpo I'm not going to see anything!


----------



## ricschick

Ladders test away ! Lol

Duster sorry dh little man was out of action! Hopefully he's stored up some goodens for this cycle!! 

Cupcake sorry your having a hard time I really hope your tests progress!! And just ignore your mil! If you can! X

Ashley I get ewcm a few days to a week before ovulation so maybe your getting ready to ovulate?! 

7dpo posted a new test in the gallery think I see something vvvvvvvf but will see! Had very bad backache yesterday so hoping that was a good sign!


----------



## ladders

Ashley I get ewcm for a good week before o boy sure if it's because hormones changed or just much better at checking for it!

Cupcake i hope you survive mil and I'm keeping every single thing crossed for you 

Started a testing thread but really starting to believe this is never going to happen for me. Not sure why but feeling very down about achieving #2


----------



## Sander

Sorry cupcake, I can't imagine how tough this is for you to go through so many CP's. Who knows, this month might surprise you after all! Fx the witch stays away :)

Hi Duster! Glad to hear from you :)

Ladders am so hoping this is your month!!

Also fx for you Rics! So good you bd'd even after you thought you O'd!

DH has been so supportive during all my crazy ups and downs. We decided to just bd every other day this month until af arrives (or hopefully doesn't!) and not track anything. Just try and be more relaxed about it. Are also going to be cutting back on alcohol and eating more from home to see if that helps. I feel good about this month, but it's only CD7, and with 38 day cycles I usually get a little batty around O time! Hopefully can stick with the relaxed approach all month :p


----------



## ricschick

Good plan sander!


----------



## SadakoS

I honestly couldn't dtd every second night for a month! I'm bored with it after fertile week :lol:


----------



## ricschick

Same here lol its exhausting!!


----------



## SadakoS

So I got these tests today. But I also have brown discharge when I wipe. I'm so worried and just think that this is it.


----------



## ladders

Sander I think you have to do whatever it is that makes you feel more relaxed about it! And every other day is going to get good timing no matter when you o!

Sadako I'm positive it's implantation


----------



## curiousowl

Sadako, brown discharge is old blood so don't worry!


----------



## PG5K

Sadako, that's fab... fingers crossed! 

Good luck Sander 

I was feeling a bit sick yesterday so I POAS at 9dpo and not surprisingly it came back as a :bfn: 
I have been really tired and emotional as well as the feeling sick so I was a little hopeful (which isn't always a good idea) I was trying to be a cool cucumber since it's the first month of TTC after coming off the pill! Obviously that's already going out of the window


----------



## PG5K

I know this is TMI but i've just been to the loo and I have fluorescent green CM... think this means I'll be out.

I always have it a couple of days before AF is due. I used to worry it was something worse but I get it for one day only every time before I get AF so I have realised it is a hormonal thing. 

Feeling a bit sad but at least it's a warning sign for me ready for AF


----------



## ladders

Hopefully not pg it might just be a hormonal thing you get at that cycke day regardless of whether af coming or bfp. Have you tested at all since yesterday?


----------



## PG5K

Thanks Ladders, I kinda hope so. Not tested since yesterday, I think I'm going to try and wait till tomorrow morning (hopefully Sunday if I can last)


----------



## ashley2pink

Anyone try the egg whites during ovulation? You use that in place of lubrication?


----------



## ricschick

No idea Ashley never heard of that but it would be very messy!! Lol.


----------



## SadakoS

I'm sure the egg whites thing isn't easy for us to do in the UK. In the US you get cartons of egg whites which are sterile but that's not really a thing here, and it's not really safe or sanitary to do otherwise (from what I can remember, it was ages ago that I read about it)


----------



## Sander

I've heard it's not safe (unsanitary) but I don't really know haha


----------



## ladders

I think I'd rather stick with conceive plus or preseed. Think it's too much trouble cleaning up after lol


----------



## ashley2pink

Haha, it is messy. We used it once with my 2nd pregnancy I think. I did get pregnant but had a miscarriage at 5w3d. I didnt end up having the chance to use it again since I got pregnant 2 weeks after the miscarriage. We have not tried it since. It does seem like there is potential for infection. We have preseed and have been using that. I got a positive OPK yesterday so was just curious about the egg whites thing


----------



## dustergrl

DTD last night and pos OPK today!!! :happydance: CD13.

Do you ladies think we should BD again tonight or wait until tomorrow night if we had to pick one?

I'm hesitant to wait with all the wrenches we've been thrown- DS got me sick and I have a cold now!


----------



## ladders

I'd do tonight rather than tomorrow if I had to choose, apparently best time to dtd is the day before ovulation. Also one month my temps showed I ovulated the day i got my positive opk so if had waited till the next night I'd have missed it


----------



## curiousowl

Woohoo duster! Do it again tonight if you can.


----------



## SadakoS

Yey for ovulating! Agree that I'd do it again tonight rather than tomorrow if I had to pick!


----------



## ricschick

Oh great duster!! I agree tonight if you can. X

Still no af I am wondering now weather my body tried to ovulate but didn't? I had bad cramps last night plus backache and this morning I had very sore nipples and a large amount of ewcm today so maybe I ov yesterday?? Will see anyway if af comes tomorrow.


----------



## ladders

Af got me today, only a 10 day lp as well to add more worry to it. Just feeling like this is never going to happen. We had totally perfect timing and I was really chilled this month and nothing. Just feeling totally broken from it all


----------



## happycupcake

I'm sorry Ladders. That's a rather short lp, remind me is your lp usually short? Or could it be your body is still adjusting? 
CD2 here for me, so I know your frustration :hugs:


----------



## ladders

I had an lp of 8 days the cycle before I conceived and took b6 the next cycle but not sure if helped my lp or was because I was preg. The cycle after mc I didn't track my ovulation properly so not sure. I'm going to take the b6 again this cycle just in case. I also want dh to take the mucinex again but he's not wanting to as a friend I know who's ttc got her dh to take it the same cycle we both conceived and had a mc also so he thinks that's to blame. But we have only ever used the mucinex 3 times and these are the three times and only three times we have conceived (although 2 ending in mc) my heads just a mess again with thinking and planning. I hate hate hate this


----------



## curiousowl

I'm so sorry ladders. It just sucks all around. Last cycle we had perfect timing and I was even on progesterone and no BFP. I know that doesn't help much but I do believe we will both get pregnant! It just doesn't happen some months for whatever reason. Definitely try the B6 again.


----------



## PG5K

Ooo definitely tonight if possible duster! Fx that's good timing.

I may be due AF tomorrow, tested today but it's a definite BFN. I've got opks for next cycle as this was my first and ive had to guess based on my body before I had my DD and CM that I O.


----------



## PG5K

I'm really sorry to hear that Ladders :( It's so unfair that you can time things perfectly and it's still no guarantee. TTC is stressful xx


----------



## ricschick

ladders said:


> Af got me today, only a 10 day lp as well to add more worry to it. Just feeling like this is never going to happen. We had totally perfect timing and I was really chilled this month and nothing. Just feeling totally broken from it all

Sorry Hun! I no that the following couple of cycles will be slightly off but they will get better. I no my lp was shorter too at first. Fx for next cycle. Xxx


----------



## ricschick

Sorry af came cupcake but hopefully they will test your blood correctly this time and if you need progesterone they can prescribe the right dose. Xx


----------



## SadakoS

I'm sorry Ladders. If it helps I've always had a 10 or 11 day lp and FF says it's fine. I've got lucky twice as well so it doesn't seem to be a hurdle for me at least. Hope this next cycle is your lucky one.


----------



## melewen

Sorry for all the AFs - nasty witches! I stalk this thread like a creeper but try not to get too invested because it makes me focus too much on ttc ha!

Sadako congrats!!

We've given up gender swaying out of impatience! Now I've swung the total opposite direction and we're going for every night during the fertile period. It's day 3 and I'm already like alright....... haha! 

Who else is about to O?


----------



## Sander

Ha I was wondering how long that would last Mel :p

No O for me, will be at least another 2 weeks - kill me.


----------



## curiousowl

I'm about a week from O or so, I think.


----------



## Momtastic101

Hello all can I join you,

I'm on cd1 and feeling ready to jump into ttc again. DD is 8 months old I've had my cycles back for 4 months now and they're somewhat starting to regulate. It took 10 months to conceive the first time so I'm guessing it might take even longer this time since I'm still breastfeeding full time. I'm dealing with 26 day cycles where as I used to have textbook 28 day cycles. I'm trying to start off really relaxed just taking my handy dandy vitamins. Prenatals, b-complex, and folic acid. Io also start temping and usin opk's to figure out when I actually ovulate


----------



## happycupcake

Hi Momtastic :)


----------



## Peonies83

Hello! Is it okay if I join this thread? Everyone seems really nice in this group and my DH suggested that I find some buddies. I am at the very beginning of cycle #6. It is really painful for me to bd, so we do not usually manage to successfully bd many times near o. That has been pretty discouraging.


----------



## Alligator

Welcome peonies! I'm sorry that BD is painful for you.. how frustrating! Have you spoken to your doctor? I hope you can fine some answers or strategies to make it more pleasant (hehehe) for you!


----------



## curiousowl

Welcome ladies.


----------



## PG5K

Hi everyone :flower:

I'm out this month, just got AF this morning after teasing me with both pregnancy and AF symptoms for over a week! 
I'm not too upset as it's our first month TTC and the first regular period I've had after coming off the pill. 
Now I can start opk this month and hopefully have a better idea of when to BD.


----------



## ricschick

Sorry af came pg good luck for this cycle xx

Welcome peonies sorry it's hard for you! Do you no why? Xx

Welcome momtastic I hope you get your bfp! 

Hope everyone else is ok!! 

Still no af here cd45!! Could be anywhere between 5dpo-15dpo this is so Annoying!! Been having on off cramps and yesterday I had what was like snot like cm ? I'm hoping that might be a good sign


----------



## happycupcake

Rics how bizarre! Did you do anything different this time? I can't remember. I hope you see a blatantly obvious positive test soon. 

I'm on CD5 and haven't had any bleeding since CD3. Spotting but this was gone by yesterday afternoon and now I don't have anything, which is weird. It was similar last time as well. Usually I'm lucky if af has finished by today. I didn't remember to temp today, I got out of bed and remembered but didn't do it as it wouldn't be accurate. 
I will be asking for my bloods to be redone when it's the right time. They have acknowledged my complaint and I'm awaiting a response. I can't believe they screwed that up, or that a nurse could misread the form like that. I'm disgusted at how they have been dealing with things recently there.
I want ovulation to hurry up so I can start using the cream because it was helping my anxiety. Still wary of the pessaries because mentally I didn't feel fabulous once I stopped using the cream and I can only imagine what it would be like having to stop using something of a higher dose


----------



## ricschick

Yeah cupcake I took soy isoflavones!! Which I won't be taking again as it has screwed up my cycle big time!! It's made it far longer! I should of just left well alone!! &#128545; But it is what it is. Il just test each day I think.


----------



## happycupcake

Rics did you have an unusually short lp before? If so, maybe, as frustrating as this is, the length of this cycle is helping? If it's extending your lp. Excessively long maybe, but perhaps if you use it in future you could temp as well so you can confirm ovulation and know your lp is a good length? Temping would help lessen all this confusion at the least. I hope you have some answers soon!

I received an email back from practice manager about my complaint and even she is as incompetent because she's assumed I am complaining about the doctor I complained about before, which I wasn't! She clearly hasn't read my email properly as if she had, she wouldn't have assumed this as it's blatantly obvious I haven't complained about him. I haven't a single time mentioned his name, the only people mentioned being the receptionists and the nurse. I don't know who messed my bloods up (I can guess) but it hadn't anything to do with the doctor so I have had to email her again to make sure she calls him back and tells him I haven't complained about him as she's told him to write to me. Idiot. There are a number of doctors and nurses there and there's only a single doctor and nurse I trust out of all of them and the practice manager is rubbish at her job if she can't be bothered to read an email properly


----------



## PG5K

That's rubbish cupcake! It's scary how often this kind of thing happens too. 
I hope they get it sorted this time


----------



## Momtastic101

Soy isoflavones messed up my reproductive system for a while too, I tried it for two cycles and for months after I would get really bad pains during ovulation which I never had before, turns out it gave me a cycst and when it popped I had left over fluid in my uterus. Thankfully it wasn't a severe or permanent damage but I learned my lesson.


----------



## ladders

Welcome momtastic and peonies! We've had alot of bfps on this thread so hopefully you'll get yours soon!

Cupcake that's a joke with the reply it's so frustrating when people don't take the time to read properly and just assume. No wonder mistakes have been made when they act like that!

Guys I'm so sorry that the soy has caused you problems but I'm so glad you've said it because iv been looking at taking it to see if would have with my short luteal phase, I'll definitely be keeping clear now! I ovulate regularly so I don't want to mess up the only good thing I have going! Think ill go back on the 100mg b6 complex instead. Spoken to dh and he's going to take the mucinex again this cycle so I'm feeling more positive about this cycle. I'm CD 6 today and off to the seaside tomorrow so that's will at least take my mind off things while waiting for ovulation to come around


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake what a nightmare your gp practice seems to be!! Unbelievable! Hopefully they get it right this month and all ends well!! Xx

Ladders definitely steer clear!! I think it works best for those who don't ovulate! Good luck tho and have a lovely time I've spent most of the summer down the coast. Xx

Momtastic I wish I'd never taken it!! But I did so will have to wait it out I just hope that I did ovulate the 3rd time my body tried and luckily we did bed so fx. 

I'm anywhere between 7-17dpo I think lol so hoping I have an answer either way by next week. 

Kids back to school this week !! Woohoo lol I love em home but I do like getting back to a routine! My 2nd daughter starts high school and our littlest starts nursery! &#128561; Gonna miss her!


----------



## happycupcake

I can't believe their incompetence. Why would I request a qualitative blood test at 7dpo?!? It isn't logical. And if I wanted to complain about someone specific I would have named them, but I don't know if it was the receptionist or nurse, or both. 

Ladders I thought the mucinex was meant for you? To encourage fertile cm? 
I'm sure there are other ways of lengthening lp. A short lp I think indicates lack of progesterone? So adding things to your diet to encourage it could help, acupuncture could help, taking prenatal multivitamins should help. Brazil nuts are meant to be helpful in encouraging progesterone production, usually 1-2 each day is plenty to give us our RDA of selenium but I have read people recommending 5-6 daily during lp. It's important to make sure you don't overdo it with those though since they are so high in selenium, as too many can be toxic.

Rics, it's scary they grow up so fast don't they?!? We homeschool ours but we have applied for schools for our eldest daughter as we think she would prefer it there and get along better there. Our youngest children don't attend nursery or school due to their autism, we feel they would do better at home where they're comfortable. It's going to be a challenge now I have my own degree coursework to do which recently arrived. I don't officially start until October but I'm getting a head start instead of waiting


----------



## ricschick

Hats off for homeschooling! Not sure I could do that! I'm not smart enough lol! What degree are you doing? Xx


----------



## happycupcake

Smart and intelligence haven't a definition - you may be amazing at maths but struggle with geography, I may be excellent at geography (I'm actually crap at geography lol) but suck hugely at maths. 
Homeschooling is quite different from regular schooling. You don't have the same rules, you don't have to stick to national curriculum so it has much more freedom which allows your children to focus on their interests as well as what you know to be important. It isn't by any means easy that's for sure! But it is rewarding, and it can be a good alternative if your children aren't getting along at school. We have three autistic children, my eldest is high functioning (Asperger's, same as myself), so it's a little different with him but the youngest two are further onto the spectrum and struggle more - they don't understand things like danger and their communication isn't quite there yet although our five year old is getting there. It makes more sense to me to help them learn in their own environment especially where meltdowns are concerned. 
I already did social science and am currently doing psychology with a view to moving onto forensic psychology, maybe criminology and possibly creative writing. I have a tiny obsession with humans, their minds and crime and would love to write my own books x x


----------



## Sander

Welcome to the new ladies!

About cd17 today, will wait for O for another week or so. I sometimes feel so jealous of you ladies who have shorter cycles. Feel like 38-40 day cycles last forever. 

Sorry Rics everything got messed up this cycle. Hope things clear up soon. 

Cupcake I've heard great things about homeschooling, I'm sure it works for your kiddos :)

Anyways, hoping O will come early even though I know it won't -_- TTC sucks


----------



## happycupcake

Sander that's quite a long cycle, I can imagine it must be frustrating. I know shorter cycles seem favourable but sometimes they have their own problems. Is there anything you can do to try to shorten your cycle a little? 
Homeschooling is both fab and stressful lol! I think the hardest thing is finding what fits for your children and you with having to incorporate your usual routine things. The best thing about it is when your children are struggling with a certain subject and you find a way that clicks for them


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry Sander. My cycles were so long before DD. The cycle I conceived her I O'd cd28. I know how much it sucks. I'd get so jealous having 2 cycles when other people were having one.


----------



## Sander

Thanks guys. :)

No cupcake - I haven't looked into it too much. I've heard about soy but am kind of afraid to mess things up since I am ovulating regularly, and want to keep it that way. I haven't heard of any other ways?


----------



## ricschick

I took soy and now I'm on cd48!! So I wouldn't if I was you! It has made my cycle longer! I no how you feel sander I'm in limbo land! &#128530;


----------



## happycupcake

I can see why you would want to avoid using it. I'm sure there has to be some other ways to encourage things earlier though. If I remember I will have a Google :)


----------



## Sander

Did you guys hear that Kate Middleton is pregnant again? Jeez that lady must have super eggs.


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Did you guys hear that Kate Middleton is pregnant again? Jeez that lady must have super eggs.

I cried. Charlotte was born 2 weeks before my DD. :(


----------



## ricschick

I no!! Can't lie that I'm jealous lol but I hear she has a rough time so I'm grateful that I don't get that. 

Cd50 today!!!! &#128555; I just hope I no either way by the end if the week!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Yes I heard as well yesterday. I don't think she has super eggs, I think it probably has a lot to do with lifestyle though. That and the fact some can become pregnant easier than others. But because she isn't obviously short of a few quid, she can afford to take time for herself, have a nanny care for her current children, which means she can take time to focus on relaxing plus she probably has fitness instructors and dietitians all advising her as well, and quite possibly a fertility specialist making sure she's always in tip top condition. All things most of us can't afford/don't have time for. She has an advantage most of us don't have, which I would think is probably also somewhat necessary given her general lifestyle is probably relatively stressful


----------



## PG5K

Do you think a prince or Princess? I'm hoping she's not named Alice if she's a girl! I like my daughters name not being too common in school

Your degree sounds fab cupcake! I enjoyed doing criminology at university, humans are both fascinating and scary. 
I'm starting a new baking blog to try and entertain myself whilst I TTC. I want to get my proper camera out and start doing some good food photos instead of being lazy. 

I'm only on CD5 so far so hopefully at the weekend I'll start on the countdown to ovulation. My boyfriend is keen to improve his sperm too so we are both going on multivitamins. I've been taking mine for a month.


----------



## happycupcake

PG, I reckon they will be having a little princess. Alice is a lovely name, I love it because of Alice in Wonderland :) it seems more unusual these days which is also lovely. I told my husband I want to choose the name this time, if we actually get there of course! But he's apprehensive because he knows I like unusual. I told him if we have another boy we will name him Sherlock lol if we have another girl I would like to name her after a Greek mythology goddess. 

So you have studied criminology? Fabulous! It's such a fascinating subject. Humans have always fascinated me. I'm currently reading about intelligence and have just written up my summary of intelligence tests from the first chapter. 

The blog idea sounds good. I have started a few but I don't remember to post frequently! Food photos are fab, love food porn. I always take photos of things I cook as well. 

I'm not too far ahead of you being CD9. You could introduce smoothies to encourage good sperm health, there's a wealth of fruits, vegetables, nuts and seeds which are amazing for this and this is something my husband is interested in trying


----------



## curiousowl

CD16 here. Last 2 cycles O was CD17 but negative OPK this morning and no fertile CM so I think it might be a bit longer. We'll see. I'll take another OPK later today.


----------



## happycupcake

Curious I don't tend to see positive OPKs in the AM unless it was positive the night before, so perhaps you will see a positive OPK later on :)


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Curious I don't tend to see positive OPKs in the AM unless it was positive the night before, so perhaps you will see a positive OPK later on :)

It varies for me! Sometimes I will a positive in the mornings, sometimes not. The last couple cycles it's been a complete negative in the morning, then super positive in the afternoon.


----------



## Sander

Had a huge glob of EWCM this morning - am hoping this means I'll O a little earlier this month. CD19 today


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, I said that last night and with fmu today my OPKs were positive. 99% of the time they are barely-there lines with fmu. They're calling me out to be a liar lol! Any change with yours?

Sander, I hope this means ovulation soon for you :)

CD10 here today, positive OPKs and ewcm so I think I will probably ovulate tomorrow or the following day. I usually ovulate the day of or day after a positive OPK, but I don't think ovulation will be today


----------



## ricschick

Oh good luck sander and cupcake!!! 

For those who haven't seen my test gallery I got my bfp today!! Cd51!! Lol. I'm sending all the baby dust and can imagine to everyone!!! Xxxx


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats Rics!


----------



## curiousowl

Haha, so funny cupcake. Mine was maybe a bit darker this morning so we will see this afternoon. We almost forgot to BD last night! Lol. I had to wake DH when he was almost asleep. He was not pleased.


----------



## happycupcake

:rofl: that's hilarious lol how could he be unimpressed, he was woken up for sex! Is this not every man's dream come true? 

Rics, I saw and posted in your thread. Huge congratulations! So pleased for you :D


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> :rofl: that's hilarious lol how could he be unimpressed, he was woken up for sex! Is this not every man's dream come true?
> 
> Rics, I saw and posted in your thread. Huge congratulations! So pleased for you :D

Haha, I know! To be fair, it was late and he has a job interview today. Oops. Lol.


----------



## ricschick

ha ha when I used to say to dh he would say "oh leave me alone lol":rofl:


----------



## happycupcake

I bet they love it secretly


----------



## Sander

Congrats Rics!! 

I've only woken up DH for bd once and he didn't mind haha, but it was in the morning not the middle of the night :p 

Girls have gotta do what we have to do!

Question for you ladies - I seem to only get EWCM in the mornings (fmu) and it's usually a lot. Then the rest of the day I'm dry. Does that mean we should try bd'ing in the mornings or is it still ok if we wait until evening? I haven't checked internally this month but in previous months there's been some there but not as much as when wiping in the mornings.


----------



## ladders

Wow congratulations rics I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## curiousowl

You ladies will appreciate this. DD is in the terrible 2s and was so horrible last night that DH said "you remember that sex we had? I'm going to need my sperm back. No more!" Lol!


----------



## happycupcake

:rofl: Curious that's hilarious! Wait till the 3s, aka threenager lol 

CD12 here and second temp increase after positive OPK on CD10, so I'm thinking I'm 2dpo but Fertility Friend hopefully will confirm tomorrow with luck. However I did have some pretty obvious ovulation pain at about 2am CD11, so I don't know since my temp had a good increase that day


----------



## dustergrl

Congratulations rics!

I'm not sure where I am in my cycle lol- I did all I could around O and am now just waiting to see what happens. Nothing I can do until I miss AF or she shows up!


----------



## curiousowl

Idk what my body is doing. Now 2 days post positive OPK and no temp rise. I just want to be in the TWW.


----------



## happycupcake

Sometimes it takes a few days for temps to increase enough for the app to confirm ovulation. They have increased, they just haven't increased hugely, yet. I'm sure you will see a better increase soon. When do you usually ovulate?


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Sometimes it takes a few days for temps to increase enough for the app to confirm ovulation. They have increased, they just haven't increased hugely, yet. I'm sure you will see a better increase soon. When do you usually ovulate?

Last 2 cycles were CD17. Before that mostly 19. Occasionally 18. A couple times 20. I'm still in range, it's just frustrating. I almost always see a nice jump.


----------



## ricschick

Curious I love what your husband said that's hilarious &#128514;. 

I hope you get your temp rise!! Xx


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, CD18 wouldn't surprise me, hopefully your temps reflect this soon! Or if you haven't ovulated yet, then hopefully this will happen soon


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Curious, CD18 wouldn't surprise me, hopefully your temps reflect this soon! Or if you haven't ovulated yet, then hopefully this will happen soon

Maybe! That would just be so weird. I never (in 20+ cycles) have had post-O temps that low.


----------



## happycupcake

Sometimes things change for whatever reason but you know yourself better than anyone :) how are the temps today?

I ovulated CD10 which is on the earlier side for me. So I'm currently 4dpo. Thing is though, I had some painful ovulation pains early hours (2am) CD11 so I don't know if I actually ovulated right then, or if I did CD10 and just had pains from after. Had a temp shift CD11, which would have only been 5-6 hours after those pains (which continued all that AM actually). I shall have to keep it in mind I may be a day behind what Fertility Friend puts me at. 
Also I started using the progesterone cream but 100mg (split into two) after reading more about it being used for this and my temp dipped today, anyone know if this is ok?


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake I had a dream about you, you put a test on that was soo positive!! Lol. 

Did they not do blood then this month? Xx


----------



## happycupcake

Rics, was I in the form of a cupcake? Lol! I hope your dream is a premonition :)
Are you asking me about bloods? I asked them for a CD21 blood test to check progesterone the cycle before this one and they messed it up and gave me a pregnancy test instead. I will be calling them tomorrow to request the right test for Thursday or Friday, I may ask for Friday actually, in case I'm right about CD11. I will also ask to see the form first to make sure they don't mess it up this time x x


----------



## curiousowl

So FF agrees with you cupcake! CD18 apparently. I didn't believe it at all and took a progesterone O double check test and it didn't look at all like it would for being 1dpo. So 3dpo I guess! Crazy. Guess that's one way to make the TWW go faster.


----------



## happycupcake

Fabulous, Curious! I have had a couple of cycles like this, super slow increase for a few days then it rockets. Perhaps something you're unaware of altered your temps those days. But whatever the cause, at least you know now you are in the TWW! :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

Woohoo for the tww curious!!


----------



## ladders

What's a progesterone o test?? Glad your charts clear now it's horrible waiting to get confirmation not sure if you should still bd or it's pointless!
I'm CD 13 today and with being at the seaside last week it's really taken my mind off ttc which has been lovely. Iv not temped this month either which has helped too. The last 4 cycles (not counting the one during mc). I have got a positive opk on CD 17 which will be Thurs so my plan is to get dh to take the mucinex and bd weds Thurs and Fri. I debating not using opks this month but not sure yet I'll prob regret that if I don't but I ran out of cheapies and not sure if delivery will be in time.


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> What's a progesterone o test?? Glad your charts clear now it's horrible waiting to get confirmation not sure if you should still bd or it's pointless!
> I'm CD 13 today and with being at the seaside last week it's really taken my mind off ttc which has been lovely. Iv not temped this month either which has helped too. The last 4 cycles (not counting the one during mc). I have got a positive opk on CD 17 which will be Thurs so my plan is to get dh to take the mucinex and bd weds Thurs and Fri. I debating not using opks this month but not sure yet I'll prob regret that if I don't but I ran out of cheapies and not sure if delivery will be in time.

These things: they confirm O by testing progesterone. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WD4CRLZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_ZpzTzb88HDFB2

Glad to hear you're feeling more laid back! That's great.


----------



## happycupcake

I have seen these Curious but they don't sell them in the UK. 

Ladders, good you're feeling positive :)


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> I have seen these Curious but they don't sell them in the UK.
> 
> Ladders, good you're feeling positive :)

Bummer. They're useful sometimes. That's what helped me figure out my progesterone issue. If anyone ever wants any I'm happy to order and send. They are kind of expensive though. I only use them sparingly.


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah I was so disappointed when I couldn't find them here or order from there. The only thing here are blood tests, or urine and saliva you can do at home but have to send to a lab and it's about £90! 
That's super kind of you! If they screw up my bloods this cycle I may take you up on that :) 
I read that urine and saliva are better to test because blood serum levels are usually low? Is this right?

4-5dpo, boobs feel different today for some reason. Usually they hurt at this point, but after using the cream with my previous cycle I didn't have anything to do with boobs at 4-5dpo. Temp increased today


----------



## Sander

Happy to hear so many are in the TWW :) Am hoping I have also joined you ladies - as I mentioned we're taking a more relaxed approach this month so O date is kind of a guesss, but have had lots of EWCM this week that's finally started to dry up. Bd'd this afternoon just in case but am thinking I o'd late yesterday due to the regular nausea/cramps that come with O each month. 

I was curious earlier - are most of you ladies stay at home mom's or do you work? I work as a videographer and today got to shoot a helicopter ride in Vancouver! Haven't done anything like it before, was super cool!


----------



## happycupcake

Sander my eldest would be so jealous of you! I'm studying psychology. Used to work in reptile shops before though


----------



## Sander

Oh yeah cupcake? What is your eldest interested in? 

I love psychology!! I use coursera to take online courses for free because I love learning about the human brain :) My favourite book so far is the Tell-Tale Brain by V.S. Ramachandran. But it's amazing the amount of courses and resources there are out there!


----------



## curiousowl

Cupcake, I'm not sure! They tested my blood when I was pregnant with DD and told me it was low. Any people I know who have had their progesterone tested have had it via blood. 

Sander, I'm a laboratory scientist. But I only work 2 days a week and stay home with DD the rest. Your helicopter ride sounds so cool!


----------



## ladders

Ah that's a shame about those tests not over here but then probably a good thing or be another thing to spend money on, although ttc #2 Has been cheaper since the cheapie ovulation sticks work for me now. I was looking at a test this morning that tells you your ovarian reserve but think that might completely freak me out and not like I'm not trying anyways. 
Sander im part time now and only work three days, I'm a veterinary nurse, everyone has such cool jobs I'm jealous! I'm also trying for a more chilled approach this month so not temping and deciding whether to use opks or not, haven't so far which is better anyways as I normally start cd8


----------



## happycupcake

Sander I haven't heard of coursera before. It's a fascinating subject! My eldest is into anything to do with filmmaking. Literally anything, any aspect of it :)

Curious blood seems to be the most commonly used method of testing, but apparently urine and saliva are more accurate. I don't know. There will always be arguments about which way is best though.

Ladders, my sister wanted to be a veterinary nurse but left her course at college after the first year because of her now ex boyfriend. Shame, since she currently works for current boyfriend making a right hash of it (I had to talk her through it when she started but I bet he doesnt know about this)!

I'm currently reading 'Good Essay Writing' to refresh my memory, and it is so boring. I finished 'Investigating Intelligence', which was far more interesting


----------



## Sander

Wow very cool jobs everyone :) 

Cupcake I've actually done a bit of filmmaking, I'm also a part of Women in Film Vancouver - if your daughter wants any info on how to get started just let me know :) What was Investigating Intelligence about?

Ladders - I was actually amazed how fast the month went by without temping and using opk's yada yada. I also had way more EWCM - almost 5 whole days. I think not thinking about it lowered my stress haha

Curious your chart looks good :)

I'm just hanging out in the TWW now (I snuck a peek at my temperature for the first time this month and it was in the mid 98's which I never hit until my LP). It's early days but I'm keeping myself entertained by checking out everyone in the testing thread. I'm going to err on the side of caution and anticipate af on Sep 24, although I'd guess it would be a couple days earlier.


----------



## happycupcake

Sander, so you act as well? He would love any info lol thanks! He's obsessed with the whole thing. Investigating Intelligence was mostly about IQ and EI tests, where they originated from, any evidence as to their accuracy or otherwise, and the fact that they were and are rather biased, as is intelligence itself anyway. Also the many factors that play into someone's level of intelligence and how you can't really define intelligence. It made me quite angry actually! Especially the parts about the First World War Alpha and Beta tests used in America for the army recruits and the assumptions made about certain groups, i.e. the African Americans, and Eastern Europeans and the poor all assumed to lack intelligence. I know that education helps but it doesn't make any difference genetically. 

I love you're taking a more laid back approach, I wish I could be the same


----------



## curiousowl

My chart looks pretty good to me and now I'm done temping for the cycle. 9 days until I test.


----------



## ricschick

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## happycupcake

I used some ICs today with fmu, 6dpo, seeing super faint lines. I used three, from different packs. The chances of them being false I think are relatively low, but this is so early. I don't see anything until 7dpo, but I guess it isn't completely out of the question. Perhaps it was an egg on speed. I posted photos in my journal. Time will tell. Although I'm finding it hard to believe we seem to time it right every month, this being the sixth cycle in a row if they're genuine. But then we got pregnant whilst I was breastfeeding before, so the conception part seems to easily happen but it's the sticking part that we now struggle with. I don't see lines any other time, and I have had plenty of cycles without lines during my lp, so I'm assuming they're real. It can't be due to medication as mine don't do this, as far as I'm aware I don't have any other reasons to see lines, and surely I would see lines at other points in my cycle if this were the case? I'm just finding it puzzling because the chances of conception alone are slim with any given cycle


----------



## Sander

I'm wondering cupcake if you have a higher than normal resting hcg level? Have you ever tried testing before you've even ovulated? Because I've wondered the same things about your tests


----------



## happycupcake

I have, to make sure and they're always completely blank, they were yesterday also at 5dpo, nothing on them. I had betas done cycle before previous cycle and it was below 1, so I'm assuming I don't naturally have higher than average levels anyway.
Also, I always see at least some progression each time, which would indicate something was at least trying to stick. Otherwise they would stay the same strength. I have tested at all different times during my cycle and they don't show anything even remotely faint. At the moment all I can think is that we are incredibly lucky and do conceive but they don't stick. I can't think of any other reason for them to show lines, with progression otherwise. Sometimes they don't progress far, sometimes they do but then they fade and af arrives, sometimes they take longer to disappear completely


----------



## Sander

Huh, well then I'd agree and say something is trying to stick! It must be so frustrating though to go through this every month. Really hoping September is lucky for you and everyone else too! (And me haha)


----------



## Alligator

Fx cupcake!!!


----------



## happycupcake

Thank you both for the luck, and fingers crossed to you both too, and everyone else!

Sander yes it is frustrating to say the least. Each time it happens I say I don't want to keep trying because it's too hard. But then I think what if the cycle I decide to give up happens to be the cycle we would have had success?


----------



## ladders

Oh cupcake im heading straight over to your thread to look!! I think if you find that things this cycle go the same as before you should speak again to your go to see if you can get referred. Maybe it is the progesterone or maybe you need something else like baby aspirin? I'm so so hoping this is your month though. 

I got a positive ic opk this morning but negative on digital, I'm a bit gutted though as didn't bd last night as wasn't expecting it until tomorrow. I'm kinda hoping positive digital doesn't cone until tomorrow as I like a bd before opk goes positive too as one month I ovulated day of first pos opk. Dh going to take mucinex today and tomorrow and plan is to bd both days, hope that's enough


----------



## ladders

Positive digital now, do you think Mon weds and Thurs will be enough if positive today. Normally would have liked day before as well


----------



## happycupcake

Thank you :) 
I think that's fine :) it only takes the one swimmer to get there so that should be plenty


----------



## ricschick

Cupcake I'm on my way to look!! 

Ladders I think that is plenty! I've I look back at mine I think we btd maybe 2 days before!!


----------



## curiousowl

You can't go back in time so try not to worry ladders! I think it will be perfectly fine though. My BFF had her second DS after DTD 1 time, 5 days before she O'd!


----------



## PG5K

Hi everyone, 
I got my positive opk today, very strong line but unfortunately my boyfriend had a really bad day today and wasn't in the mood to BD :( 
We DTD yesterday and the day before so really hoping they're at the right place at the right time. 

Fingers crossed for you Ladders. I think that when I was pregnant last time I thought that I'd missed the window!


----------



## Sander

I'm sure your timing will be great ladders :) 

Cupcake I see your lines :)

PG yay for positive OPK! Sorry your bf wasn't up to it - maybe tomorrow?


----------



## ladders

So got a bd in last night and hopefully again tonight meaning o -3 o -1 and o day. Hope that's enough! 
Pg I think you have great timing too, I think we all think we could have done better but still have a good chance 

How's everyone doing in the tww?


----------



## happycupcake

I'm sure that's fine, Ladders :) 

Thanks, Sander. I have clearer lines today although it's hard to see after uploading them. Definitely there though, and on the wider IC strip. FRER is blank though but they aren't as sensitive so hopefully they will show something soon


----------



## PG5K

I've already said he has to BD tonight! Haha

That's sounding good cupcake!


----------



## curiousowl

Timing sounds good ladders!


----------



## Sander

Yup can see them clearly today too cupcake. And agree that FRER's aren't as good - so dumb considering how much they cost. 

Am around 5dpo today. Haven't noticed much except feeling more out of it - but I'm still coming out of a cold. Also I've been having a lot more cm this month where normally I'm pretty dry. Last month I noticed an increase as well but not as much as this month. But I think I've been more hydrated so that could be it; too early to tell anything at this point I'm sure. Have to give it a few more days at least. Not getting my hopes up this month - our timing was fine, cm was very good, but I dunno - I guess I'm tired of the disappointment so I'm just like meh this time around.


----------



## Alligator

Ladies, quick question for you. I'm relatively new to TTC (we were lucky and fell pregnant quickly, although we MC, I didn't really have a chance to buy OPKs/temp/etc, but I'm on top of it now!). This may be a little delicate but...how do you check your CM? Is it just what you observe in your undies or do you actually dig right in and check (haha sorry for the image).


----------



## Sander

Alligator - nothing is sacred with TTC haha. If you insert your clean index finger up your vagina you can usually get a sample of cm, reaching up to your cervix is where you'll get the best sample - it's usually within reach and feels like a nub. Depending on where you are in your cycle it will be hard (like the tip of your nose) or soft (like your lips).


----------



## Alligator

Thanks sander!! I'll (maybe I'm squeamish) give that a shot if I need some more signs or info!


----------



## happycupcake

Sometimes waiting after a good old poo helps with checking cm. I don't check mine all the time as I'm prone to cystitis so I mostly avoid going in to check except for around ovulation. If I see more on the tissue or undies then I note it down in Fertility Friend


----------



## ladders

Question ladies, how long does everyone bd for? I got my pos opk weds lunch and bd weds and Thurs. Is it worth it tonight? So would be over 48 hours after pos opk?


----------



## happycupcake

Yes I would say it's worth it. You can ovulate up to three days after a positive OPK. Everyone is different, though, I usually ovulate on the same day or the day after a positive OPK. I also usually keep at it from when af buggers off until a day after I'm confident I ovulated. Every day or every other day, sometimes different, depends on what my bladder is up to


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Question ladies, how long does everyone bd for? I got my pos opk weds lunch and bd weds and Thurs. Is it worth it tonight? So would be over 48 hours after pos opk?

I would probably do it tonight and then call it good.


----------



## ladders

Thanks ladies i think I will as cervix is still open and although not as clear I still have some ewcm


----------



## Sander

Yeah if you still have EWCM I'd go for it until it goes away cause you never know


----------



## ladders

So managed a last bd yesterday and realised we have pretty much done smep!
Relived to be in the tea with you ladies! How is everyone?


----------



## curiousowl

Things are good here! Currently 9dpo (I just checked I thought I was 8, so that's exciting, haha) Nothing much to report. I had some one sided cramping/pinching yesterday but I had that last month too so it means nothing. My TWW is super boring now that I don't temp, progesterone gives me all the symptoms so symptom spotting is useless, and I'm not testing early. Plus DH is leaving tomorrow on a business trip for the week and was gone part of this week so I've been mostly focused on keeping DD alive. Also, her sleep has been terrible since she's been sick so just trying to survive. I do feel like I might be catching her cold so that sucks. I hope not. Not feeling at all positive about this cycle but just gotta wait it out.


----------



## Sander

7dpo over here. Not much to report, feeling same as you curious - not super positive about this cycle. Just have to wait and see


----------



## happycupcake

10 or 11dpo today, had a number of faint ICs and my temp shot back up today but ICs were fainter today so I feel like giving up because this clearly isn't happening, again. Sixth cycle in a row this has happened, I have lost the will to bother so I won't be bothering my GP with this because I don't think I can keep doing this


----------



## PG5K

I'm sorry to hear this month's not going well again cupcake. 
Do you need a little break for your own sanity? The amount of people who have gone "sod it for a while!" and ended up pregnant. 

TTC is so hard on your body and mind. I've set myself a little holiday goal. If I'm pregnant then we'll book to go away at Christmas and if by Christmas I'm not then we'll go away for oh birthday in May. It's giving me another focus.

We're here if you still want to carry on too :flower:


----------



## ladders

Please don't give up cupcake, if things are going the same way it doesn't mean your not meant to have another baby it means you need help. You won't be bothering your gp, you and your family have paid your national insurance all your working life, that help is entitled to you and deserved! There is obviously something not working and that potentially could be simply fixed with professional help/guidance?! You deserve that help so you must 100% get that if needed! We are in this together! we started this journey together and there's no way I'm letting you give up! Your not stopping till that mini cupcake is baking safely!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sander

Sorry cupcake, I can feel your frustration. Maybe a break is what you need - it might help with stress levels, and who knows maybe you'll end up with a surprise baby along the way :)


----------



## Alligator

Hugs, cupcake.


----------



## ladders

How are you feeling cupcake? Have you tested again?

Anyone else tested yet? Must be around that time soon!


----------



## curiousowl

I'm testing Thursday. I don't even want to, I'm too nervous. I had a very vivid dream last night that I was pregnant but I'm pretty sure it's just setting me up for disappointment.


----------



## Sander

Yeah Ladders, I'm over here avoiding disappointment as well. Won't test until Saturday - maaaybe Friday if I don't end up spotting at all tomorrow or Thursday - but symptom wise I'm pretty much feeling fine, so expecting af to arrive on time this month


----------



## happycupcake

If it's any consolation, Curious, last night I dreamt I caught my husband with another man. I know which of our dreams I want to come true lol! 

Thanks everyone for being so lovely <3
I'm not ok but I will be. I have tested again because I like to make sure fading lines fade completely (I'm paranoid about ectopic). Today's were bizarre. I could still see super faint lines but one of the wider strips had a thick bright pink line but faint halfway so must have been a wonky test


----------



## Sander

Weird cupcake - post a photo maybe? Also love the dream you had hahaha

Well right after my last post I broke down and tested after all - no self control clearly. Anyways I have a testing thread open now in case anyone wants to take a look


----------



## curiousowl

Haha, so funny cupcake.


----------



## ladders

Ah you ladies are so controlled! Iv been having tingly boobs and they feel full and achey so been hoping it means something. Tested today at 5dpo and obvs bfn, seriously why would I test at 5dpo! What's wrong with me!

Cupcake post your pic! And ha ha yes lets hope it's only curious's dream that comes true!

Sander I see it &#10084;


----------



## happycupcake

I don't think there's any point posting it tbh as I'm certain the test went wrong. I did test this evening since I hadn't peed for ages and bizarrely I have lines on those, I don't usually see anything with any other pee than my fmu, only a couple of times this has happened. Will see what tomorrow's look like


----------



## ladders

Hopefully that's a good sign then! What dpo are you now?


----------



## curiousowl

I've been having tonight what feels exactly like round ligament pain. It doesn't feel like AF cramps at all. I'm so confused.


----------



## ladders

Oh curious that sounds really promising, I have a really good feeling for your test!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I'm 13 or 14dpo today. My temp increased a little today which hasn't once happened at this point. It always drops between 11-13dpo and stays like it, it dropped previous cycle despite using progesterone. I used some more ICs with my fmu and they are much clearer than before. They aren't dark by any means, still faint but clearly there and pink. Don't know what to think tbh

Curious when are you testing?


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Oh curious that sounds really promising, I have a really good feeling for your test!

But isn't that a later pregnancy thing? I don't know. I'm so scared to test. Tomorrow is 14dpo and my test date. I don't even want to. At least right now I have a little bit of hope but I'm sure tomorrow it'll be a BFN and then I'll be crushed.


----------



## curiousowl

That sounds really promising cupcake! Fx hard!


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, pretty sure you can have that early on. I'm sure I did before. I hope tomorrow brings you your positive test :)
And thanks, but I don't think anything will come of it. I did post them but they didn't upload how they look on my photos. I did a FRER but I think the dye did something strange


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Curious, pretty sure you can have that early on. I'm sure I did before. I hope tomorrow brings you your positive test :)
> And thanks, but I don't think anything will come of it. I did post them but they didn't upload how they look on my photos. I did a FRER but I think the dye did something strange

Eek. I hope it's a good sign. I haven't had anything much yesterday or today so idk. If there's a next cycle maybe I will test early so I don't have this nervous build up again. 

Super silly but earlier this summer we had a deer hanging out in our backyard almost every day, then she stopped coming around for ages. This morning she was back with a baby. So maybe it's a sign, lol. 

I'm sorry cupcake. These things never look right in pictures at first so I'll keep my fx.


----------



## happycupcake

I don't think that's silly, maybe a good omen. Interesting actually, animals are sometimes so in tune with our bodies. Having said that so is my youngest daughter - each time I have had positive tests she's spent those days sat next to me stroking my belly. She's four and autistic, she doesn't talk much and obviously doesn't know about this and wouldn't be aware of what I was talking about at her age anyway if I said anything to her. Just so random though, she doesn't do this any other time.

Thank you for the crossing of fingers :) I honestly don't think this is going anywhere though


----------



## Alligator

cupcake I think the temp thing is a really good sign....Fx for sure!


----------



## ladders

Cupcake and curious I have positive feeling towards this month for you both!
Curious if heard that pain is more obvious and earlier with #2 so I would defo count that as a good sign!

My boobs are telling me I'm preggo but could just be the b6 in my lp as the other time they felt like this was when I conceived but the only other time I took the b6 so who knows! Probs the b6 making me hopeful just to dash it. Ahhhhhh I seriously hate ttc


----------



## curiousowl

ladders said:


> Cupcake and curious I have positive feeling towards this month for you both!
> Curious if heard that pain is more obvious and earlier with #2 so I would defo count that as a good sign!
> 
> My boobs are telling me I'm preggo but could just be the b6 in my lp as the other time they felt like this was when I conceived but the only other time I took the b6 so who knows! Probs the b6 making me hopeful just to dash it. Ahhhhhh I seriously hate ttc

TTC is the worst! Seriously. Crossing my fingers it's a good sign for you!

I'm having what feels like AF cramps this afternoon so I'm guessing tomorrow will be BFN.


----------



## Sander

Sorry ladders that's so confusing! Looking forward to your next test :)

Curious you never know, af cramps might end up being implantation cramps. Fx and I can't wait to see your test!!

Cupcake I hope this gets sorted for you soon - but I agree that a temp rise is a great sign

11dpo today, my tests are all faint positives but I'm just so nervous about a chemical, I can't seem to take my mind off it -_- Today was a day off for me and DH was at work so it gave me allll day to obsess - thankfully I'm busy tomorrow and Friday so hopefully that will help. Scheduled a doctor appointment for Monday - I'll be 16dpo then (hopefully). Not much in the way of symptoms although I know it's early. Mostly a bit of cramping (not af cramping, it's just different - don't know how to explain), and I'm having a bit of boob pain - but not what I expected? It's almost like sharp stabbing kind of pains, not 'soreness' like I expected. I have no frame of reference for anything so I have no idea what I should or shouldn't be feeling


----------



## Alligator

Sander I dont know how I missed your BFP but congrats!!! Eek! I felt those same cramps with my positive. Like you say, not quite AF but different. I hope this is a sticky bean for you.


----------



## curiousowl

You guys. YOU GUYS. I decided to test tonight to get it over with. OMG!!!! 13dpo, at night, 4 hour hold. It came up at the 1.5 min mark. I am screaming with joy and DH is out of town until Friday. Ahhhhhhh!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0942.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Alligator

OMG!!! Curiousowl!!!!!! Thats not even a squinter!!! Sooooooo thrilled for you! Will you wait til DH is home to tell him or share the news over the phone?! Ahh congrats!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Alligator said:


> OMG!!! Curiousowl!!!!!! Thats not even a squinter!!! Sooooooo thrilled for you! Will you wait til DH is home to tell him or share the news over the phone?! Ahh congrats!!!

Thank you!! I am crying I'm so happy. I need to see it progress of course but compared to my lines with my loss this is amazing. I'm going to wait until he's home, if I can. I bought DD a I'm a big sister book ages ago so I will have her give it to him :happydance:


----------



## Sander

Congrats!!! What a great line!!


----------



## curiousowl

Sander said:


> Congrats!!! What a great line!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats to you as well Sander! 11dpo is super early, a faint line is great.


----------



## curiousowl

So based on when I O'd, my EDD will be May 31. I am laughing hysterically because DD and I share a birthday in May, DH's birthday is in May, we got married in May, and my brother's birthday is also May. I kept saying I wanted my next baby to have their own month but of course.


----------



## Alligator

I love that! I also got married in May, and its my moms birthday and mothers day! DHs bday and sisters bday are in June along with Fathers Day. I always joke May and June are more expensive for Christmas for me! If we get pregnant this cycle (fingers crossed!!) the EDD is approximately June 14-15 depending when I O! Sisters bday is the 10, DHs the 16! I feel like the stars line up sometimes and the universe laughs at you a bit. Best laid plans and all that? Yay!


----------



## curiousowl

Alligator said:


> I love that! I also got married in May, and itÂs my moms birthday and motherÂs day! DHs bday and sisters bday are in June along with FatherÂs Day. I always joke May and June are more expensive for Christmas for me! If we get pregnant this cycle (fingers crossed!!) the EDD is approximately June 14-15 depending when I O! Sisters bday is the 10, DHs the 16! I feel like the stars line up sometimes and the universe laughs at you a bit. Best laid plans and all that? Yay!

Yes, mother's day too! I was born on mother's day actually and next year will be my birthday, DD's birthday, and mother's day all on the same day. And if this sticks I will likely be super pregnant!


----------



## Alligator

Oh goodness! I have a feeling thats a great omen for a sticky bean for you!! Fx!


----------



## Sander

Aw man Curious you and I won't be in the same birth month group :p my EDD is June 2 haha. I'm going out this evening to buy a digi. I know it's still early but I'm also buying an FRER cause what the heck 

Alligator since you haven't seen I might as well post my pic here as well - hoping September is a good month for everybody! 

Sorry I know at least cupcake has seen this picture already :shy:


----------



## Alligator

Yay that is great progression!!! Do you have a journal or a testing thread?! Would like to follow along!


----------



## curiousowl

That looks super encouraging Sander! You're still so early, I'm positive that's what mine would have looked like a couple days ago! Maybe I will come join you in June anyways :D


----------



## Sander

Yay! I want you to be in june with me so I have a buddy :)

Alligator I do have a testing section but I don't think I'll use it anymore - here's a link to my journal :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2447281-first-baby-first-journal.html

And guys check out my FRER!! :) :)


----------



## ricschick

Beautiful frer!!! Congratulations!!!! You've just missed the May marvels group!! Dam!! Lol.


----------



## ladders

Oh congratulations curious that's amazing I'm so pleased for you!!

Sander that's great progression try not to worry!


----------



## happycupcake

Wow! Shit, Curious! Excuse my language but that's a heck of a line for someone who was convinced they were out this cycle lol! Congratulations :happydance:

And Sander, stop worrying! Those tests are fabulous and your FRER also, congratulations to you, too :D


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Wow! Shit, Curious! Excuse my language but that's a heck of a line for someone who was convinced they were out this cycle lol! Congratulations :happydance:
> 
> And Sander, stop worrying! Those tests are fabulous and your FRER also, congratulations to you, too :D

Hahaha, thank you! I guess this is just my thing. Before DD I had a huge meltdown to a friend about not being pregnant, only to get a positive 2 days later.


----------



## happycupcake

I was the same with our youngest son. Convinced I wasn't pregnant but my husband dragged me to town that afternoon for a FRER and lo and behold it was positive, he was like 'told you so' lol this was four days before we got married, which was the best wedding present


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> I was the same with our youngest son. Convinced I wasn't pregnant but my husband dragged me to town that afternoon for a FRER and lo and behold it was positive, he was like 'told you so' lol this was four days before we got married, which was the best wedding present

Aww! So sweet.


----------



## curiousowl

FRER, 14dpo am. I was hoping for a little darker but my Wondfo looked slightly darker than last night so that's encouraging.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0943.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## happycupcake

Nothing wrong with that line, Curious. Looks fab to me! :)


----------



## curiousowl

happycupcake said:


> Nothing wrong with that line, Curious. Looks fab to me! :)

Thank you lady :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

curiousowl said:


> You guys. YOU GUYS. I decided to test tonight to get it over with. OMG!!!! 13dpo, at night, 4 hour hold. It came up at the 1.5 min mark. I am screaming with joy and DH is out of town until Friday. Ahhhhhhh!

Omg curious i nearly missed this!!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## ricschick

Great frer!! 

I was the same with dd2 I took the test left it on the bathroom floor because I was convinced it was going to be negative and dh saw it first while he was peeing! Lol.


----------



## Alligator

YAY great lines both of you, Curious and Sander!! wooo!!!


----------



## Sander

Thanks guys, I'm actually feeling so much better after seeing the FRER last night and a positive digi this morning. I'm planning on doing one last FRER tomorrow to confirm the progression, then I'm stepping away from the tests haha. Also my period is due tomorrow, so I think once that's gone by it'll feel a little more real. 

Curious your line looks awesome!

How's everyone else doing? Cupcake? 
Ladders I'm following your testing thread - fx to you!!
Alligator thank you! When are you going to start testing?


----------



## curiousowl

Yes, your FRER looks great Sander! They say these tests are all supposed to be qualitative, not quantitative but it's so hard.


----------



## Alligator

Sander I will wait for FF to confirm O but I think it's coming today based off yesterday's positive OPK and a slight temp rise this AM (very very slight but it had been low and steady for a few days). Given that, I think I'll test Oct 1 or 2 (10 or 11dpo)....I want to say I'll wait longer but let's be real I don't think that will happen. AF is do around the 5th or 6th.


----------



## curiousowl

Alligator said:


> Sander I will wait for FF to confirm O but I think it's coming today based off yesterday's positive OPK and a slight temp rise this AM (very very slight but it had been low and steady for a few days). Given that, I think I'll test Oct 1 or 2 (10 or 11dpo)....I want to say I'll wait longer but let's be real I don't think that will happen. AF is do around the 5th or 6th.

Yay for O!


----------



## ricschick

Good luck alligator! Xx


----------



## Alligator

Thanks Curious and Rics. The first (proper) cycle after MC has me all kinds of nervous and anxious but I do feel good about our chances. We BD A LOT lol.


----------



## happycupcake

Sander, ICs went fainter again today so awaiting af to arrive. Didn't think this would go anywhere so isn't a surprise to me


----------



## Alligator

Im sorry cupcake :( hugs.


----------



## ricschick

I'm sorry cupcake xx


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks. It's ok, expected it to be like this. Hopefully af will arrive soon


----------



## TTCSK

Hello I'm 28 ttc with my partner. The first day of ttc after sex I went to the bathroom and there was pink and red blood. It stopped after a few hours. Any insight on what that could have been?


----------



## happycupcake

Have you recently come off any hormonal birth control? Could be a bleed from the changes coming off this, if so. Do you have sex regularly anyway? If not, then could be sex irritated your cervix making it bleed a little. If you're due to ovulate or have ovulated could be a little bleeding from this as some experience bleeding around ovulation. When did this happen? If you had unprotected sex only recently then it's unlikely to be implantation BUT if you have had unprotected sex say, a week ago and the bleed happened now then it could be. Obviously some won't call it 'trying to conceive' if they were simply not preventing before but not trying per se. 
Are you due af relatively soon, as in a few days? Because sometimes sex can bring it on earlier. I have had this before, but usually only a day or so earlier than expected. 
Was there any pain during sex? Have you had a cervical screening recently? If you haven't then I suggest having one anyway, since it's always best to have one done before trying if you're due a screening fairly soon. Sometimes bleeding between periods for no obvious reason can indicate a problem but usually it's due to something completely innocent, but the advice here (UK) is to have a check up if there's any bleeding which is unusual for you


----------



## TTCSK

I've been to the doctor and everything checked out fine. My doctor said I'm good to start trying. I know it isn't implantation because this was the first time we had sex in a while being that he's in the military and just came home recently. I was definitely ovulating for sure when this happened it just threw me off because I've never had this happen before. I'm now 6dpo today. All morning I keep having a super wet feeling pain in my bikini line area and my chest doesn't hurt but they feel super heavy when I take my bra off. AF is due in 8 days


----------



## TTCSK

Oh and I've been off BC for a year now.


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry cupcake :(


----------



## Alligator

TTCSK - It was probably just a little bleeding from sex, especially if it had been awhile for you and DH. I wouldn't worry too much about it!


----------



## ladders

Im really sorry cupcake, I hate this happens to you &#128532;&#128532;


----------



## Calibeachbum

Hello! 
I'm 33 and DH just turned 40. We are ttc #2. It took us 3.5 years with our DS and clomid. I start clomid tomorrow (cd 3). Scared and hopeful to go through this ttc emotional battle again.


----------



## ladders

Hi cali welcome to the group! That must have been so difficult, I found ttc #1 so stressful and felt like the 10 months were years so I have no idea how you kept yourself sane. All worth it in the end eh! Hopefully as Clomid worked so well last time you won't be in for such a long ride!


----------



## curiousowl

So, 48 hour progression pics! I think it's looking good. My history has a little voice doubting but I'm trying to be positive. I might tell a few close friends.

I told DH last night. I had DD give him a book called "I'm a big sister". He said "what does this mean?" and I said "what do you think?!" Lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0951.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0953.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Momtastic101

So random question. Has frer officially gone back to their older design? I really hope so!


----------



## Momtastic101

Congrats to everyone who got BFP's I'm so exited for you all!


----------



## curiousowl

That was my last FRER but I have 4 more Wondfos so I'll take those the next few days.


----------



## curiousowl

Momtastic101 said:


> So random question. Has frer officially gone back to their older design? I really hope so!

I'm not sure. Some stores around me only have the new type. My Target only has the old ones so I bought those since I had heard such bad things about the new design.


----------



## ladders

That's brilliant progression curious!!! 

Hi momtastic! Im not sure about the frer iv not seen a curved one not sure if they haven't cone out here in the uk?


----------



## TTCSK

Congrats curiousowl that's so exciting!!


----------



## PG5K

Oh wow, I've not been on the thread for a few days and we've had some BFP! Congratulations xx

Cupcake I'm really rooting for you :flower:

For me, I think I'm about 8dpo now. I've had some symptoms but similar to what I sometimes have anyway - odd cramps, heavy boobs, tingly nipple and super tired but these could be random nothing too! 
I think I might test on Monday at 10dpo just for the hell of it since I have some Internet cheapies.
Though if I wake up and wee because I'm tired and forget then I'll test Tuesday instead


----------



## Calibeachbum

Great news curiousowl! Looks like a good progression!

I use the internet cheapies since I'm a poas addict. They worked great with my son. Once I got a bfp I used the frer to confirm.


----------



## happycupcake

TTCSK I would be inclined to agree with Alligator on this, then. If you haven't had sex for a while and you're ovulating then it could be a little irritation from sex and also potentially ovulation. Sometimes I see a little bleeding if I don't use a lubricant because most of the time I don't make enough myself and I know some. Ladies experience bleeding from ovulation and if your doctor has checked you over recently and all is fine then I wouldn't worry. If it happens again randomly maybe go in and ask about it, but I have had the odd one off like this a couple of times as do many.

Curious those lines are looking lovely :)

Welcome Calliebeachbum (can I call you CBB instead? I know it's like Celebrity Big Brother, but it's easier and I'm lazy). I'm also a poas addict and buy ICs (lots of them) and usually use them all lol

Ladders ... what am I spying on your thread?!? Wow! Super excited for you :D

Momtastic I don't know about FRER tbh. Here in the UK we have always had the flat type but their quality seems to have become a little rubbish since I first used them years ago.

Oh and Ladders, we do have the curved FRER in the UK available to order, but we don't have it in the shops to my knowledge. You can find them on Amazon for about £19 three pack but they take weeks to deliver and I don't know if there's a delivery charge.

PG, unfortunately my tests went blank again yesterday and af arrived so currently CD2 for me today but it's ok, I expected it anyway. Excited for you to test!

So yes, CD2 here for me. Didn't pan out, but as I said I expected this to happen again. Changing things a little, taking EPO and twice the B complex and possibly twice vit D and folic acid but I have to check again to make sure I won't be taking too much. I ordered FSH tests which in all honesty I'm scared to use for what the result may be, but it will hopefully be helpful anyway


----------



## curiousowl

Ladders, whaaat?! Come here and update please!


----------



## ladders

Oh cupcake im so so sorry it all happened again, I'm gutted for you and in awe of your strength!
What are the fsh tests?

Curious he he iv had a testing thread since 6dpo which has been massively uneventful until yesterday morning when something I couldn't really see was catching my eye. The pic shows where I am up to now, will test again tonight because really worried about progession. I only managed to get to the supermarket and they didn't have any frer but got some own brand early ones and clear blue digitals for in a few days if I get along ok
 



Attached Files:







20170924_144854.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 14


----------



## happycupcake

Such an obvious line, Ladders! Super pleased for you :D
Thank you I'm ok though. Have to figure out and put right what keeps going wrong, all trial and error at the moment. FSH tests, in a nutshell if there's a high level of FSH (the test reads positive, two lines) then this can indicate low egg reserve. You have to test on CD3 and CD4 and the test takes up to half an hour to read. It's the same as an OPK or HPT strip but detects a different hormone instead. So, I'm hoping it won't indicate any issues


----------



## ricschick

So sorry af came cupcake! Good luck with that test!! 

Ladders your lines look great I'm so pleased for you! Xx


----------



## happycupcake

It probably sounds silly because I must have eggs to conceive which clearly we do, but I wondered if it could indicate the quality also. Because if there's a high level there then my body is struggling to produce a mature egg, so I'm wondering if that could mean I'm producing eggs which aren't mature enough and this is why they aren't sticking. Just another thing to check out and hopefully rule out, if this makes any sense


----------



## curiousowl

I definitely see that ladders! How many dpo?


----------



## PG5K

Hopefully you'll get some answers or your BFP soon cupcake.

I've tested today as I was really dizzy whilst cleaning my kitchen and I think it's a positive. It's faint but there, I've done two so far and they've both had a line. I'm now in the nervous stage waiting to see if it sticks or not!


----------



## Alligator

Yay ladders and PG5K!!! Hope your lines darken up!


----------



## happycupcake

PG have photos?


----------



## ladders

Cupcake I think i saw something like that online but sure you sent a sample back to them and they reported the result. Do you use wee for it? Make sure it's concentrated don't want to think you have bad results when you don't. 

Curious I was 10dpo at the pic and took another one that's on my thread this morning at 11dpo. Just very very nervously waiting to get past Thurs when af technically due (although going by my last few cycles of lp of 10 days it could be thought that its due today)

Pg yes show us photos!


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I read differing information on these tests and yes they are urine strips. They are like OPKs - if the test line is as dark or darker than the control line then it's positive (which I don't want) and if it's lighter or there isn't a line then it's negative (which is a good thing). The reason you don't want it to be positive is because this indicates your body is making too much FSH in an attempt to produce a mature egg because you're struggling with making them with normal amounts of the hormone. 
Too much FSH can account for failure to get pregnant and also recurrent miscarriages. So I think it could be an indicator eggs aren't fabulous quality/aren't as mature as they should be maybe, in my case, if it turns out positive. 
I got it a little wrong above for these particular tests, you should use one on CD3 and the other a week later to confirm. You shouldn't use fmu because it can give the most concentrated levels of hormone which isn't a realistic view of what your levels actually are so they advise using them mid afternoon or lunchtime earliest.
I counted CD1 from when the spotting started as I don't usually have spotting first, but proper bleeding didn't start until around 1am so instead of using one today I will use one tomorrow as I think this will be more accurate. Between CD3-CD5 is acceptable anyway


----------



## curiousowl

I had a massive freak out this morning. My 18dpo line didn't come up as fast and wasn't as dark as the last couple days. But I did have to pee so so badly this morning so maybe it was diluted. And it's just ICs. And when I went to look at it after I dried my hair, 10 minutes later it was darker than all the rest. DH looked over my shoulder and asked me why I was freaking out. So I don't know what that means. Probably that I'm a crazy person who should stop peeing on things. I'm still going to get another FRER today, just for peace of mind.


----------



## happycupcake

I would hazard a guess you're a crazy person peeing on things ;) 
Completely understand your concerns but I reckon that is all they are, I don't think this indicates anything negative. You know what these tests are like, especially ICs. I know things always feel so uncertain in the beginning but most pregnancies are fine, and it also isn't unusual at this early stage for tests to vary in strength anyway so if the FRER comes back a little fainter, don't panic because it could be down to any number of things, most commonly the amount of dye in that particular test and the concentration of your urine. You're a knowledgeable person on the subject, you have given some excellent advice on here time and time again, so you know the reality is highly likely to be nothing to worry about. I know it's easy for me to say and I know you will probably worry anyway, so maybe buy a double pack use one as soon as you feel you have had a good hold and use the other in a couple of days to give the hCG a chance to increase :hugs:


----------



## PG5K

Haha cupcake and Curious! You've both made me giggle - crazy people who pee on things is accurate for us all! 

I did another test this morning and it's definitely positive so I told my OH. 
I'm the same as you Ladders, I'm not due on till Thursday so I'm feeling nervous now till then. I feel like I'm constantly about to come on but I remember this feeling from last time too


----------



## happycupcake

PG I felt like this with our daughter


----------



## sweet_18

Same scenario. TTC #2. Have an adorable 2 yr old son. I can be your buddy :)


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you, thank you, thank you cupcake. That really eased my mind this morning. Early pregnancy, particularly after a loss is so fraught. It's so easy to think the worst at any moment. 

Clearly, yup, I'm just a crazy lady peeing on sticks. This is after a 3 hour hold midday, light pee. Things are clearly fine! I crazily bought 2 2-packs since they were out of the 3-pack but I will probably return one.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0954.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations pg5k!!! 

Great line curious I think it's safe to say you can stop testing now! Xx


----------



## ladders

Hope that fsh test goes well cupcake that has to be the most nerve wracking one to do!

Oh my god curious that line!!!! It's a stunner!

Welcome to the thread sweet18 how long have you been ttc


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks guys! Yup, time to stop peeing on things, lol. I'll be waiting for my first appointment now at 7w.


----------



## Alligator

curious that line is SOLID!! YAY!


----------



## Calibeachbum

Ladders: that's how my bfp started out with ds. Can't wait to see progressions. 

Congrats curious!!


----------



## happycupcake

Curious, it's such a good feeling when your tests start sucking the dye from the control line :D hoping you can feel more comfortable now, but I completely understand what you're saying. It is so hard to relax early on and more so if you have experienced loss. But this is all looking so good, I don't think you have any worries there


----------



## ladders

So I decided to tell my dh last night and wish I hadn't have bothered!!! I think his exact words were well it's too early so don't go getting excited because we know what happens. Thanks!!!! I think I'm aware of my chances of loosing this one too I'm the one that went through it last time! I got upset and he tried to explain that he said it more to stop himself getting excited. I'm just so upset because i didn't want/expect him to jump up and down and shout etc I just wanted a "cool, fingers crossed".
My dd was conceived straight after a mc and me telling dh I was pregnant again was horrible and I hate that its the same this time too, I hate that their announcing isn't a happy one although they are wanted so so much. Now I don't want to talk to him about anything, he asked what do we do now and i said just forget it I'll sort things. I know he thinks he's trying to protect us but it was gutting
 



Attached Files:







20170927_095455.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## curiousowl

Those lines are looking so so good ladders! I'm so happy for you. And so excited we'll be due at the same time! I'm really sorry YH wasn't more excited. Men just do not get it. Some of the stuff MH has told me related to loss, TTC, and pregnancy is seriously so awful. So big hugs. He'll get there. Remind him that should things go badly (and odds are in your favor that everything will be fine!) that then he'll have missed his only chance to celebrate this pregnancy and this baby. Big hugs lady.


----------



## TTCSK

Congrats ladders


----------



## PG5K

I know what you mean Ladders. My OH is really happy but playing it cool because we are both so nervous. 
Your lines are looking similar to mine though I was worried yesterday as I did a test just before bed and it wasn't as strong as I hoped. I'm keeping my fingers (and legs) crossed that everything is OK for the next couple of days.


----------



## PG5K

Just did another test and I think the lines are getting fainter.
I am trying to stay positive but tomorrow would be AF and I have a feeling it might arrive


----------



## Alligator

I'm sorry PG5K - I hope it's just variation and AF stays away.

Ladders - so sorry your DH didn't give you the reaction you wanted. Our hubby's sound similar. Mine is super anxious and antsy, I know he might have a similar reaction to yours. I might wait to tell him, honestly, until my period is officially late (I am hoping that happens soon!)...he still will be cautious and anxious but you know what? This is happening to OUR bodies. We are cautious and anxious enough. They can feel that way on the inside but on the outside they need to give us what we need...and sometimes that is cautious optimism, happiness, support...whatever.


----------



## ricschick

PG I really hope not!! Xx


----------



## happycupcake

Any update, PG? I hope you're ok


----------



## ladders

I feel like some tests are fainter but I'm sure it's not the case, if also been having af style pains so I understand your worry. Hoping your ok??


----------



## PG5K

I did another 2 tests this morning as I was having a bit of a panic. 
With my fmu I got a much stronger test result and on a clear blue digital I got pregnant 2-3 weeks and considering I was expecting to see 1-2 weeks so it's made me feel much happier. 
I'm going to stop testing now as I think it's stressing me out too much. 
Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Alligator

Great news PG5k - happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Momtastic101

Congrats ladders!!!!!!! Those are great lines.

AF got me this cycle, Im surprisingly not as upset as I expected, so on to the next cycle. I really want to stick to smep this time around


----------



## ladders

Thank you momtastic, i did smep this cycle and did it pretty much as states just didn't bother with the bd after the rest day as by then cm was so creamy I knew I'd definetly ovulated. Worked for us so I certainly recommend it!

Pg I'm so pleased! I have 2 ic's left 1 frrr and one clearblue digital and after those I'm not buying anymore as testing stressed me out too and it didn't give me any heads up with my mc so i think once af day past it doesn't help


----------



## ricschick

Congrats again girls xx


----------



## ladders

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Alligator

Ladders! I think I got a vvvvvfl (check my journal for pic). Not calling it yet. Otherwise - Im tired but good! Anxious. Waiting for tomorrow. Nervous! Trying not to get excited. What a rollercoaster!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay alligator! I hope it&#8217;s darker tomorrow!


----------



## SadakoS

Wow. I move house and have no Internet got a few weeks and look at all the BFPs! Congrats guys!

And I'm so sorry this is still ongoing Cupcake, glad you're getting some tests!


----------



## Alligator

No BFP for me yet...not sure what was up but the line basically disappeared, no AF yet, huge temp dip yesterday at 11dpo and then shot back up today...ahh why areo ur bodies so crazy?!


----------



## curiousowl

Alligator said:


> No BFP for me yet...not sure what was up but the line basically disappeared, no AF yet, huge temp dip yesterday at 11dpo and then shot back up today...ahh why areo ur bodies so crazy?!

Ohhh, that temp jump is interesting! I had similar with DD.


----------



## Alligator

Interesting, curious! Nothing to do but wait to see what tomorrow brings temp and test wise. Of course its my busiest/biggest event of the year (in an event planner) so Ill be up early, probably wont sleep great (although I feel pretty calm now, hoping thats not just me forgetting hugely important things LOL), then busy all day. I hope I either wake up and get a BFP and a temp rise or AF arrives (obviously my preference is no af!!) the waiting is so annoying.


----------



## happycupcake

Good luck, Alligator! I hope today you see a positive test :)


----------



## ricschick

Good luck alligator xx


----------



## ladders

I'm sorry it's been all up and down for yoy alligator it's horrible when that happens. Hopefully a lovely line will show it's face soon


----------



## ricschick

Happy 5 weeks ladders!! X


----------



## Sander

Yes Alligator I've been following along, am hoping you get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## Daisies11

Hi ladies. I still pop on this thread from time to time to see what's going on, and can't believe all the bfps! Congratulations to you all, hope you all have happy & healthy pregnancies!


----------



## ladders

Thanks rics &#128522;&#128522; still super paranoid but trying to stay positive. How are you doing?

Daisies I can't believe you are 26 weeks already! That's blowing my mind where has the time gone!!!!

Any news alligator?


----------



## ricschick

ladders said:


> Thanks rics &#128522;&#128522; still super paranoid but trying to stay positive. How are you doing?
> 
> Daisies I can't believe you are 26 weeks already! That's blowing my mind where has the time gone!!!!
> 
> Any news alligator?

So far so good! &#129310;&#127995; Saw a heartbeat so I'm much more positive now! Xx


----------



## ladders

Ah amazing news rics I'm so so pleased for you


----------



## Alligator

AF got me today ladies :( so frustrating. CD1 is totally the worst day. Plus I have a cold, just to add insult to injury! TGIF.


----------



## curiousowl

That's great news rics.


----------



## curiousowl

Damn, so sorry Alligator.


----------



## Ella

Hi ladies, hope it's okay if I join? :flow:

My first cycle TTC#2 and looking for some buds :) x


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Hi ladies! Sorry it's been a while since I've been on b&b. Dh and I bought a house so I've been busy fixing it up and moving and getting settled in. So now that we're all settled in the new place I have more time to get back on b&b.

Wow it looks like I have a lot to catch up with! Congratulations on all the bfp's!! I'm so pleased to see so many &#10084; I hope you're all well and all have a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Oh and I am having a boy! His name isn't set in stone yet but we're thinking Cameron Silas or Silas Cameron. &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## ricschick

Thanks guys! Curious you should come and join our May marvels group! 
Congrats hopfl on having a boy!! Xx


----------



## happycupcake

Alligator I'm so sorry af arrived, I was hopeful after your temp increase you would be posting a positive test. :hugs: what is TGIF? Thank god it's Friday? 

Amazing how many on this thread have had their positives, lovely <3

Welcome Ella :)

Kim, I know you have been working super hard at the house, I hope you're getting some much deserved rest now! Putting those feet up with a cuppa and B&B :)
I'm always wrong when it comes to other people's babies, every time I guess wrong lol! But with my own I have always been right. Weird. Was convinced you were having a girl. I think Cameron Silas has a good ring to it :) I always get stuck with boys names. My eldest's dad and I could only agree on the one name choice and my husband now and I agreed they would share their name because it felt right for him. Girls names I have many I love, but husband doesn't like most of my choices because to him they're 'out there' lol I like unusual names, Greek mythology and stuff like this for girls.

3-4dpo for me today, awaiting the arrival of my cream ... only have a single bottle left and it isn't a whole bottle since I already started it previous cycle so it best hurry and be delivered


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thanks Happycupcake &#128522; I honestly was wrong the WHOLE time. I thought girl all the way to gender reveal day then I was thinking boy all day lol it was hard for us to come up with Cameron. I have been determined to name our next boy, Silas, for years but dh hated the name until we (actually HE) came up with Cameron and put the two names together and now he likes the name too. We had a few girl names picked out but didn't even try to pick a boy name because we both thought he was going to be a girl lol 
I have spent the past few days relaxing and not doing too much of anything other than the normal housework that needs done daily. I'm on edge today though because now we're under a hurricane watch. There's a hurricane supposed to make landfall tonight into early morning tomorrow so we've been preparing for that. We haven't gotten homeowners insurance yet so we're hoping there's little to no damage with this hurricane. It's supposed to be a Cat 1 storm when it hits so we should be fine. The only thing to worry about really are the trees that are so close to the house. Hopefully they don't get blown onto the house. 

I hope your tutor understands that you work/learn better on your own rather than in a group so you can go at your own pace and be comfortable with what you're doing and she/he gives you the chance to do that. 
I also hope your cream arrives today so you don't have to worry about having to figure out if you will cut the 400mg into 200mg pessaries and you don't have to figure out how to keep it sealed so it doesn't get wasted if you have to go that route. 

Thank you Rics &#128522; and congratulations on your bfp! 

Alligator, I'm sorry af got you. Hopefully this new cycle will be the one for you.


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats on your boy Hopfl!

Rics, I actually joined the June group! Since my EDD is May 31 I felt like I had more in common there.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks ladies - and now Ive come down with a bad cold to add to the misery. So unfair eh? 

How scary about the hurricane... Fx theres no damage.


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, I hope there isn't any damage! I haven't heard back from the tutor yet, I'm assuming she only does week days


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you, Curious &#128522;

Happycupcake, I hope there isn't any damage either! The wind is starting to pick up now and it's starting to rain. We're as prepared as we can get so now all there is to do is wait it out and see how it goes. I'm sure we will all be fine and the house too. It's built pretty sturdy so hopefully we don't blow away lol


----------



## Sander

Congrats on your baby boy hopfl!! Love the name - and I agree that Cameron Silas flows really nicely :)

Sorry about af Alligator :( I really thought this was your month. Have a big glass of wine!


----------



## ladders

I'm really sorry af got you alligator even harder wheb you think you might be seeing something on hpts.

Kim hope it all passes soon sit tight and look after yourselves!!!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you sander and ladders. I thought this was our month too so I feel so let down. I am hopeful for next month. I worry its going to take so long and Im not sure how Ill handle that. This month was so hard, after the miscarriage, to know we had to keep trying really sucked. Nothing to do but try and stay positive and try again.


----------



## happycupcake

Keep positive, Alligator. I know it's hard especially when you think it's your month but it will happen! I find the first few days of af a struggle but afterwards positivity starts to return :hugs:

Kim, I hope you're all ok! I'm sure you will be :)

Currently 5-6dpo, temp increasing good and completely blank tests yesterday and today so I know I'm not making more than the usual 'resting' amount of hCG. Cream arrived today thank goodness, as I used the rest of the only bottle I had left last night and only just squeezed the right amount out of it. I should order some more in case we are lucky this cycle, as this time delivery wasn't as swift


----------



## ladders

Ah that's lucky the cream arrived today you don't want to miss a day as that would be stressful not knowing if could cause a problem or not. Good idea to get it ordered now so it's here in plenty of time. I have a good feeling for you this month


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah Ladders, I ordered it immediately! This should last me ten days which hopefully given it's Monday today (it is isn't it?) should be plenty of time for it to arrive next week. In time if we get lucky this cycle. It's going to cost a fortune though, at £40 each week


----------



## ladders

Wowzers 40 a week!!! Be worth it though and not something you want to risk stopping once you've started, I'm not stopping my b6 just in case although that's only 13 pounds for a 2 month supply so no reason not too lol


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah it's expensive! It's the cheapest I have found for the fastest delivery. The more you order the cheaper it works out but I can't stretch to twice that today


----------



## ricschick

Oh I really hope this is your month cupcake xx


----------



## Daisies11

ladders said:


> Thanks rics &#128522;&#128522; still super paranoid but trying to stay positive. How are you doing?
> 
> Daisies I can't believe you are 26 weeks already! That's blowing my mind where has the time gone!!!!
> 
> Any news alligator?

I know, it's gone by so so quickly. Next Sunday I'll be in the third tri! I need to get organised, I'm nowhere near ready. So happy to see you've recently had a bfp, hope all goes well and enjoy it!

Kim congratulations on a baby boy! Fantastic news. Both names are really lovely, I think I like Silas Cameron though just because Silas is a bit more unusual to me, but still a 'proper' name - I love it! And I hope the hurricane didn't get to do any damage!

Cupcake, I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you this month. Glad you got the cream just in time so you didn't have to worry about having missed a day. Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks Daisies! I can't believe how far along you are now, amazing. I hope you're doing ok! Did you find out boy or girl or are you keeping it a surprise?


----------



## Daisies11

I'm doing good thank you. Although I never seem to have had the 2nd tri glow and energy, I've felt so so tired the whole time I've been pregnant, and I can't see that letting up now I'm getting bigger and on the final stretch!

We didn't find out, keeping it a surprise. I don't really have any strong feeling either way. At the 20 week scan I thought I saw a glimpse of boy bits! But I'm terrible at knowing what I'm looking at on scans so not taking too much from that. I can't wait to find out who this wriggly little baby is though!


----------



## happycupcake

I know what you mean, I don't think I saw that glow or the energy! I think it's lovely to have a surprise! Did you find out with your first? My initial instinct for you is girl, but since I always get it wrong for everyone else I would say boy lol 
If we are lucky then I would like a surprise which my husband was on board with at first but has since changed his mind so I think it would have to be a case of me blocking my ears and him having to keep it to himself. I have been right in guessing which gender with my own three children so I reckon I would instinctively know anyway, but I would love to experience that surprise announcement at birth :)

I'm 7-8dpo today and nothing interesting to report. Tests looking blank thus far. Have posted them in my journal if anyone wants to look, but they are completely uninteresting


----------



## ladders

Can't see anything on them yet cupcake Iv been stalking your journal. But I think that's a good sign because it's going against how it normally goes


----------



## Daisies11

Yes we found out last time. This will be our last baby so I wanted have that experience of finding out once he/she is in the world and having that exciting news to tell everyone.

Hope this is your month and you get some nice lines soon. 8dpo is still really early.


----------



## happycupcake

Ladders, I feel kind of torn between what you're saying as I have thought this myself, and thinking this isn't our month. Perhaps this is my mind trying to protect itself.

Daisies, I know what you mean, I would love this experience too! Thank you :)


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies,

I don't come on here that much these days but thought I'd just pop in and see how you're all doing.

Congrats on all the BFPs - that list has certainly grown since I was last on here.

Kim congrats on your boy.

I've not fully caught up - got to get my daughter to school shortly and she's deliberately dawdling with her breakfast. 

I'm 26 weeks on friday and having a boy! No names yet but we didn't name DD for a couple of days either.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## happycupcake

Hi Anni! Lovely to see you popping in :) congratulations on your little boy! I always am stuck for boys names


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

Thank you, everyone. I'm glad you all like the name although I'm not positive yet on keeping Cameron. I like it but for some reason when I say it out loud it just sounds weird to me lol IDK why. 
Thankfully we didn't get any damage from the hurricane. We all made it safe and sound. The kids actually slept all the way through it. IDK how they do it! I couldn't sleep at all till it was over and neither could dh. 

Daisies, at first I wanted it to be a surprise too but then I realised how impatient I am and couldn't wait to find out lol I'm glad things are going well for you!

Anni, Congratulations on your boy! I'm also glad things are going well for you! It was so hard to come up with a name for this one and now that we have a name, I'm not certain on keeping the first name. I think I like Silas Cameron better now. IDK lol naming boys are so hard! We had soooo many names for a girl to choose from but can't seem to agree on anything else besides Cameron Silas Lowell or Silas Cameron Lowell.


----------



## JessyG

Morning ladies! Just popping in to say hello!

Ladders i am so excited for your BFP. Wonderful news.

Almost 26 weeks here and having a boy too. 2018 sems to be year of the boys! No names, not one and my OH refuses to discuss it. Trying to get more organised with stuff fkr the baby and xmas so i can basically vegetate in December and not do any shopping at alll!!!

Hope everyone is doing well! X


----------



## happycupcake

Kim, that's a relief the hurricane didn't damage anything. I remember when we had a hurricane in the '80s here, the infamous one Michael Fish (weatherman) didn't report and took the brunt of it from everyone, poor guy! I recall it being rather windy and saw trees blown down and stuff but I pretty much slept through most of it. I was about four at the time.

Jessy, congratulations on having a boy! Lots of boys in this thread! I like your plan to organise everything now so you can be stress free Christmas time, I hope someone else is doing the Christmas dinner! I can't do it, tried last year and the flipping cat jumped into my perfectly prepared tray of potatoes I was about to put in the oven. Little sod! And you know, New Year's Day I did the cooking then too and the same thing happened. We decided to have curry and the other cat jumped into the pan of simmering sauce. Unbelievable. These animals must hate me lol

11dpo today. Started the Cyclogest swapping from the cream because my temps kept dipping more and more, and although my temp increased nicely today, my tests went from super faint yesterday to blank today so I guess it was too late to use them. Could be the tests, but probably wasn't. More likely lack of progesterone to sustain anything trying to cling on. Onto next cycle for me soon then


----------



## dustergrl

Hello everyone, I&#8217;m sorry I was gone for so long but emotionally this hs been hard for me. Still no news to report, but it looks like a lot happened while I was gone. Congratulations on all the BFP!!! How are you all progressing?


----------



## happycupcake

Hey Duster :) hope you're ok! It is emotionally trying that's for sure


----------



## ladders

Hey duster sorry you've been having a rubbish time, try Is definitely the worst experience iv hated every second!


----------



## ladders

Alligator iv just seen your siggie! Congratulations!!


----------



## Alligator

ladders thank you!!


----------



## curiousowl

Alligator said:


> ladders thank you!!

Eeek, congrats lady!


----------



## Alligator

Thank you curious! Only a few weeks behind you!


----------



## SadakoS

Congratulations alligator, bet you're over the moon.

Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## Alligator

Sadako I am very excited! Very nervous but very excited, as well.


----------



## sweet_18

I am 33 yrs old and TTC #2 too!!


----------



## happycupcake

Hi Sweet :) I'm 34 and ttc our third together, our sixth between us, since August '16. How long have you been trying for?


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: Would like to join... I'm 33 turning 34 in 2 mos.... TTC#2 since July. DS took ages. Would love to have a sibling for him but I feel like it's gonna take awhile as well... Hopefully not.


----------



## dustergrl

Hi ladies, popped in to update- BFP today! EDD 8/8/18!


----------



## curiousowl

dustergrl said:


> Hi ladies, popped in to update- BFP today! EDD 8/8/18!

Congrats duster!!!


----------



## Alligator

Congrats duster! 8/8/18 - what a cool date!!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats dustergrl...


----------



## dustergrl

Alligator said:


> Congrats duster! 8/8/18 - what a cool date!!

Thanks! This is also interesting: DH and I got married on 7/7(/12), DS was born on 2/2(16), LO is due 8/8! Looks like we set ourselves up for life with matching digit dates!


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations duster!!!! Xx


----------



## happycupcake

mdscpa said:


> :hi: Would like to join... I'm 33 turning 34 in 2 mos.... TTC#2 since July. DS took ages. Would love to have a sibling for him but I feel like it's gonna take awhile as well... Hopefully not.

How long did your son take? Hi btw :D



dustergrl said:


> Hi ladies, popped in to update- BFP today! EDD 8/8/18!

Congratulations, Duster! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

For DS we were NTNP for 4 years (including a year before marriage) and TTC for 1 year (5th year in total) before we conceived. Only tracking my cycle start to end without temping. It was on my 5th temping when I finally conceived. I'm currently on my 3rd cycle temping who knows maybe I had to wait for the 5th again to conceive.


----------



## happycupcake

It's madness isn't it? For some ntnp is the best way for them to conceive and it just happens, but for others they have to track literally everything. I found it easy to become pregnant without actually tracking or anything before, but I don't now we are tracking everything but I have to because of issues


----------



## mdscpa

Yeah, we thought just by sleeping together I will conceive. But no, it was on my 4th year when I started seeing a doc and found out I have PCOS and I don't usually O and if ever I O it was a weak one, well that's what she said. Like my eggs aren't that good. DH has no issues as per his test his swimmers are in very good shape. Before we conceived and after few cycles of clomid we were ready to look into IVF after 2 cycles off clomid but we were blessed with DS that cycle. Thank God.


----------



## happycupcake

Quite a journey then! How are things now? Do you see any specialist? I have read that coQ10 is good for egg health as is royal jelly, I don't know if you have tried these?


----------



## mdscpa

happycupcake said:


> Quite a journey then! How are things now? Do you see any specialist? I have read that coQ10 is good for egg health as is royal jelly, I don't know if you have tried these?

We're not seeing a specialist now but pretty sure if this takes long we will. I'm taking fertilaid again (took it with DS) and this is my first cycle so maybe it'll do it's magic one more time. But maybe it'll take 2 or 3 cycles before it works.


----------



## happycupcake

I haven't a clue what that is! What is it?


----------



## mdscpa

happycupcake said:


> I haven't a clue what that is! What is it?

It's a herbal supplements developed by a certain OBGYN. Although, before i took fertilCM and Ovaboost. This time I'm only taking fertilaid so is DH (before he took it with countboost and motility boost). 

You can check their site where I order. They have good packages offer. https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/


*Here are the contents of fertilaid for women :




Here are the contents of fertilaid for men:*


----------



## happycupcake

Ah I see. Looks a lot like the prenatals I take without the additional stuff at the bottom. I take a multivitamin, extra B6, B complex but during follicular phase I take EPO and raspberry leaf tea


----------



## mdscpa

Took EPO this cycle had to stop it since I feel like it affected my CM. I didn't see any EWCM this cycle when i usually have it dangling out my lady part. Not going to take it ever again. We'll just stick with fertilaid for 2 mos. And if nothing happens going to add fertilCM and Ovaboost same thing with DH.


----------



## happycupcake

Oh really? Wow, it's meant to do the opposite! Were you drinking plenty? Drinking more helped me with this


----------



## mdscpa

I know it works for some but it did the opposite for me. Yep, i'm drowning myself already. I'm even taking vit c. Really messed up my cycle.


----------



## happycupcake

That's weird isn't it. I wonder if it could be countered by something else? Or perhaps it just doesn't do it for you


----------



## mdscpa

happycupcake said:


> That's weird isn't it. I wonder if it could be countered by something else? Or perhaps it just doesn't do it for you

Maybe because i'm producing good CM already on my own and taking it messed up my hormones or something. So I'm not going to take that thing ever again.


----------



## happycupcake

Maybe. It's meant to help balance hormones, but perhaps if there's already good balance it can mess with that


----------

